# What was your most recent clothing purchase(s)?



## Brasilian_Babe

I thought the "most recent shoe purchase" thread was a pretty good idea so i thought i'd post one for clothes 

i'll kick it off, my most recent purchase was a dress from Alice McCall's most recent summer collection  i've got a bit of an obcession with Alice McCall at the moment :shame:  this is the 5th dress i've bought from this collection it's the "Nigthmares in Wax" pinni dress

Please share your purchases


----------



## ashlend

Oh dear... too many. I think the VERY MOST recent one was the Burberry trench that I started a thread in here about already. 

Another fairly recent purchase, which I'm hoping to break in this weekend, was this black velvet top from J. Crew:

J.Crew > shop by category > shirts & tops > short-sleeve & sleeveless > Sleeveless tuxedo top in silk/rayon velvet

I'm planning to wear it out at night with COH jeans, black satin pumps, a black suit jacket and long dangly red earrings.  I'm loving suit jackets with jeans lately to go out to nicer lounges, and always searching for a new fun top to go underneath.

Ash


----------



## hyacinthus

A pair of Cheap Monday's skinny jeans in overdyed black. I'm obsessed with my grey pair, so I can't wait for them to arrive. Also, I ordered a pair of Paige Premium Hollywood Hills jeans that were in the sale, and a black silk Marc by Marc Jacobs dress from Saks.


----------



## annemerrick

Cranberry waffle weave Marc Jacobs cashmere sweater, tartan wool short shorts, black high-waisted pants from Zara (they are so... beautiful, and make me look really skinny!!)


----------



## Jadore

A black Joie pull over hoodie,and a sweater dress from French Connection.


----------



## daffie

I just bought 3 new Seven jeans. Comfy for school =)


----------



## hautecouture15

a pair of bootcut regular seven for all mankind jeans a green pea coat from topshop and pair of metallic plum pumps


----------



## ShimmaPuff

A black scoop-neck cotton and 4% spandex tee. It cost me $10 too, counting the shipping. Way over my budget. Robbery, if I may be blunt, but Wal-Mart didn't have one, Target didn't have one, and it's hard to live without one.


----------



## Eugin

Grey cashmere pullover. Very warm and toasty.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Mike & Chris hoodies! 
Seriously, you'd think I worked for them the way I rave...


----------



## Nymph

Black basic shorts from Zara which I know I'm SO totally gonna overwear


----------



## newaddiction

marc jacobs jacket for formal events!!


----------



## dmitchell15

From target clearance rack. I got bored one day and decided to shop at target because it was close. Found a blue polo shirt for $2.48, a pair of jean capris for $4.98, and a black dress for $4.46. Cute clothes for very good prices.  I did find that their mossimo jeans fit really well in straight leg. Also, there is this lovely Issac Mizahrai jacket that will be really cute for the holiday seasons. My next purchase needs to be this coach bag that is at TJ Maxx and on sale.


----------



## ellewoods

An M Missoni dress that I was dyyyyyyin for- purple silver and grey zig zags


----------



## gymangel812

rock & republic stevie xanax pinks.... been waiting over 2 weeks for them from ebay


----------



## Liya

Black pair of trousers by Theory, and a khaki-colored Marc by Marc Jacobs jacket.


----------



## uhkiwi

white Marc by Marc Jacobs tee (on sale at Neiman Marcus for $20!)


----------



## arireyes

my shopping for the week.  M Missoni sweater, Jacket and top from Anthropologie,And an LV monogram Pochette Accessories(I needed something to take to the bar)


----------



## annemerrick

ellewoods said:


> An M Missoni dress that I was dyyyyyyin for- purple silver and grey zig zags


 

Does it have an open back???  It sounds just like one that I bought in September....


----------



## sonya

is so cute!


----------



## lucywife

YSL grey wool trousers.


----------



## annemerrick

"Joystick" embroidered jeans...I wanted them so badly summer before last, but was unwilling to pay the over $200 that they cost.  I found them today at a factory outlet for $20...had to get them!


----------



## annanas

my april77 peacoat which i LOVE and want in the navy as well as the black i got :shame: 

oh and some wolford tights but tights don't count do they?  boring..  i'm sooo annoyed though, i wore my purple ones out on saturday and my cousin's friend managed to spill a shisha coal on me and burned a big hole in them so i had to replace them after one wear


----------



## siworae

a scarf from H&M for $10, club monaco dress pants and shirt... but that was awhile ago.  i'm trying to clear out my closet (donate some, selling some) before i go shopping for more new stuff.


----------



## Gingerstar

Black Marc Jacobs twill military jacket and a Vince cashmere sweater.


----------



## MandM

Two pairs of Paige skinny jeans -- black blue hights, and grey wash (dark blue with a grey wash over it) skyscraper peg legs.  My first truly skinny jeans!  They were 20% off.

I was so against skinnies at first, but now I'm really liking them

But I will always hate the high waist.  That's not just ugly, it's also uncomfortalbe, hehe.


----------



## blushingbaby

A red hoodie from the Gap body collection...hehe...so comfy!


----------



## BoyAboutTown

Bought a Club Monaco v-neck striped wool sweater today. 50% off!


----------



## rainyjewels

a herringbone skirt from jcrew and a SFAM denim skirt ...along with my very first black turtleneck


----------



## randr21

i've been binge shopping since the first coupon codes came out!

-2 short sleeved free people hoodie dresses
-coach logo snow boots in black
-burbery rain slickers with wool top
-chocolate classic short uggs
-chanel sunglasses
-gucci sunglasses
-entire ralph lauren black label sale section online (practically...7 pants, cashmere hat, 2 hoodies)
-celine bag
-double crepe ralph lauren blazer and skirt and dress (not on sale online) but was on sale at saks 40% off
-more ralph lauren stuff at their store in short hills (c'mon, no tax!  4 pants, 2 sweaters, wrap)

and i havent even included the 3 items that i'm already planning on returning.  yup, it's a sickness...


----------



## randr21

oh, forgot to add a vince hoodie 

here are some pics...


----------



## randr21

some more damage pics...


----------



## coachwife6

Pair of black Theory Meg pants. Jill raved about the cut of the Meg style. This will be my second pair. Were on sale at NM.


----------



## annemerrick

Black lace Dolce & Gabbana halter with purple satin trim.  the trim is around the neck and under the bust, and ties in the back.  The breast area was see-through lace, so it is at the tailors having lining put into the cups.


----------



## blu_77

7FAM jeans, and i want more.....


----------



## shoegal

Just bought this sale dress from BR. It was on sale online but they didn't have my size so I called a store in North Carolina and bought it for $25! Its $50 online!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Joe's "muse" jeans:



These are to replace a pair I got earlier this year which got ripped when I slipped on leaves on the curb outside work (ripped jeans, skinned knee, bruised ego).

I guess it was worth another splurge, for I went DOWN a size and I like the fit much better.  [For those interested in Joe's, I wear a size 8 and have booty.  31s were a little too baggy and stretched out, while the 30s will be just great  .]


----------



## Danica

randr21 said:


> oh, forgot to add a vince hoodie
> 
> here are some pics...



I love that first (free people?) hoodie with the stripes! I want it! haha


----------



## [vogue]

Reiss military gray wool hat with black braided leather detail


----------



## Eponineslove

I got a vintage checkered coat/dress with gold buttons going down the front. Black velvet trim on the collar and cuffs.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

juicy black trouser pants
sanctuary black dress shirt
brave wide woven belt
c&c california tunic


----------



## mello_yello_jen

marc by mj brown crochet sweater
paige LC henna





Anna Sui cardigan
Jak & Rae wool coat


----------



## Bags4me

Don't hate me, but I needed another set of this, I love them, I wear them around my house and when running errands 
http://www.revolveclothing.com/images/JUICY-WP126_V3.jpg
http://www.revolveclothing.com/images/JUICY-WO134_V1.jpg


----------



## sonya

Danica said:


> I love that first (free people?) hoodie with the stripes! I want it! haha



I agree! It's so cute!


----------



## sonya

most recently,

Gucci black pants (amazingly, they fit! Gucci used to fit me well but then their cut became larger and "curvier" -- I was in the middle of telling my mom Gucci pants don't fit anymore when I tried these on; I was AMAZED!)

Gucci black skirt, cut very close to the body, had a sort of rusching detail (I wore it today -- perfect with over the elbow leather gloves)


----------



## lv1011

7FAMK black crystal flynt jeans (FINALLY FOUND THEM, retail $220, got them for $154 brand new YAY)

hannah & Jo glittery mesh top from impulse @ macys retail was $120.00..need to go back and do a return buy back so i can use my 20&#37; coupon LOL

I want a theory jacket i saw at macys SF, 735$...going to buy it online w/
 20% coupon and no tax..so it ill be 588$ shipped.

7FAMK A pocket in aruba $187, on sale for 104$


----------



## breakfast lover

Diane von Furstenberg Laurie silk dress in Rosebud Houndtooths.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

lv1011 said:


> I want a theory jacket i saw at macys SF, 735$...going to buy it online w/
> 20% coupon and no tax..so it ill be 588$ shipped.


 
is it the black trech-style one with fur hoodie??!?!  I saw that Friday and today and I am very tempted to go back and pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## lv1011

YES!!! that is the one..but you know i realized adasa has it also and they have no tax and no s&h and they also have a 20&#37; coupon out


----------



## LivinLuxuriously

A pair of brown juicy couture velour pants the day before yesterday


----------



## twiggers

A pair of Juicy black velour sweats and a new scarf!


----------



## courtneyh

i shop a LOT for clothes...i just got a pair of TR jeans and a pair of R&R jeans....a couples shirts from gap cause they are really long and i love long shirts....a pair of jeans from gap.....black suede boots from a little boutique near me....a pair of leggins from Victoria Secrets and i think thats it!!!


----------



## lv1011

another pair of 7FAMK jeans with swarowski crystals on the pocket.
some long sleeve V neck tops and a black cropped top from h&m


----------



## TheImportersWife

6 pairs of R&Rs: 
-Kiedis Urban Sexy Five-Pocket Jean, Ruckus Wash
-Kiedis Urban Sexy Five-Pocket Jean, Raven Wash
-Kiedis Skull Five-Pocket Jean, Anthrax Crystal Grill
-Roth Urban Five-Pocket Jean, Borax Wash
-Roth Urban Five-Pocket Jean, Ephedrine Wash 
-Cobra Reverse Yoke Bootcut Jean, Borax Wash (_although these are going back_)

Foley + Corinna Black silk dress


----------



## fendifemale

Aeropostale cable knit v-neck sweater for $7.49 or $7.99. I can't remember...


----------



## fendifemale

I just remembered I bought a indigo military jacket w/ruffles and a beret the other day.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

macy*s f+f is BAD ush:   I need to stalk the mailbox and make sure my parents dont see my credit card bill

*Friday, Dec.1st*
Nu collection silk halter dress
Nu collection backless turtleneck shirt
Miss Sixty striped zipup hoodie

*Sunday, Dec.2nd*
Marc by MJ shoots and ladder scarf
Miss Sixty highneck halter top
happy skull hooded henley (cant remember the brand)
Miss Sixty 'Disguise' Plaid jacket  

*Today, Dec.4th*
Marc by MJ starfish flower top
Marc by MJ Batik Hearts top
Marc by MJ 'Claudia' sweater
Marc by MJ blue woven top
Grail short-sleeve zip-up hoodie
Theory "Sadler Vertigo" coat  

umm but on the bright side... i saved tons of money    anyways, back on my shopping ban


----------



## mello_yello_jen

lv1011 said:


> YES!!! that is the one..but you know i realized adasa has it also and they have no tax and no s&h and they also have a 20% coupon out


 
aww thanks for the heads up on adasa lv!  unfortunately adasa doesnt have my size so I had to pay the tax


----------



## lv1011

^^^ you bought it!!! ugh, I hate you HAHAHA.

Can you please take a pic of the coat on? I think i might get mine from adasa...still debating.

also, which macys did you get all that from? I barely find anything at macys SF...even with all the improvements....i just think everything is so spread out, that I get lazy and grab one thing and leave loll


----------



## mello_yello_jen

lv1011 said:


> ^^^ you bought it!!! ugh, I hate you HAHAHA.
> 
> Can you please take a pic of the coat on? I think i might get mine from adasa...still debating.
> 
> also, which macys did you get all that from? I barely find anything at macys SF...even with all the improvements....i just think everything is so spread out, that I get lazy and grab one thing and leave loll


 
yea!  i was debating between that one, the white/cream cord one, or the fuzzy one with the leather belt and i decided on that one.  If you can wait till Thurs, I'll post some pics on Thurs.  I left the coat at my boyfriend's place, along with everything else, because I have a small closet at school and I wont be back there till Thurs.

everything was from macy*s SF.  oh man, and ever since they've moved, I need at least 2 hrs to go through the floor and try on everything I like.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Oh and this isn't necessarily for me but I did get my little JRT the cutest little coat from the temp.George shop inside Macy*s SF.

George melton wool jacket (except his is tan suede with red cord trimming)

ETA: Just remembered I took a pic of him!!


----------



## lv1011

^ oh okay cool! thanks...cant wait.

arent finals next week? LOL
good luck


----------



## NYCBelle

I bought a pair of steve madden pumps for $40 at de janeiros here in NY, a brown french connection sweater for $40 and another black and white sweater for $40 both at century 21.  i needed some tops and shoes for work.


----------



## Danica

I bought two new hairbands, black and red. A Steve Madden belt- red. annnd a t-shirt from fossil that says 'save the whales, don't pollute, think global, start local,  etc all over it. It was cheap, but i love it!! I shouldn't have bought any of this as I was Christmas shopping for others.


----------



## Jillian Dollars

Just had a mini-spree at C-21 in Morristown (my new favorite weekend shopping destination - crowds are SO much less than C-21 NYC and the Short Hills mall and their deals on Italian designers are amazing).  I desperately needed some pant suits - formal work appearances galore approaching and my legs do not want to freeze during the commute.  

Anyways, I ended up with a more casual French Connection suit for about $120 (marked down from around $250), a Scrupoli suit for approximately $140 (marked down from $700-ish), a Miu Miu blazer (for lack of a better word) for $130 (marked down from $850 - still more than I would usually spend but possibly THE most flattering jacket I have ever put on - it looked taylor-made for me) and a Scee wrap sweater dress for $60 (marked down from $200-ish just for fun).  

I have been working so much lately that when I finally got one day off last weekend, I was so excited to find a way to make work more fun.


----------



## deniseorange

Dresses from Gap designed by Roland Mouret!


----------



## Amina

j brand mid-rise cigarette leg jeans (that's 14") in ink.  I think I'm going to swoon!  

Nice incentive for me to keep in shape and get in better shape too! 

Also some ugg-style classic short boots by Warmbat.


----------



## Amina

mello_yello_jen said:


> Oh and this isn't necessarily for me but I did get my little JRT the cutest little coat from the temp.George shop inside Macy*s SF.
> 
> George melton wool jacket (except his is tan suede with red cord trimming)
> 
> ETA: Just remembered I took a pic of him!!


 
Does he get the treats out of the pocket?


----------



## Nymph

I've got a men's newsboy cap in black from Zara on reserve cos they didn't have anything smaller than an XL when I tried it out yesterday!

Gonna pick it up during lunch at another outlet just across my office!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Amina said:


> Does he get the treats out of the pocket?


 
Haha, I havent tried out the little pocket yet ush:   I was thinking of using it to hold his poopie bags instead of treats because then I dont risk him tearing up the pockets just to get his treats


----------



## pisdapisda79

Two pairs of jeans one of them being Victoria Beckham R&R Crowns, I am crossing my fingers they willl fit as I ordered them online


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

A blouse and two tanks from Topshop


----------



## kmroboto

i have been totally out of control lately and haven't even gotten much on sale:

-marc by marc jacobs pointelle duofold jacket in black (let's see if i can link something here--it's so cute!)
-aqua (bloomie's line?) cashmere hoodie sweater that i think i have to exchange for a bigger size
-jcrew cable sweater
-marc by marc jacobs skirt from ebay that i can't wear until the spring
-vince hoodie on sale-similar to the one randr21 got
-h&m stretch black denim pencil skirt

oh, and 5 other black cashmere sweaters that i will be returning so those don't count (i got obsessed looking for the right black cashmere hoodie).

eLUXURY - Marc by Marc Jacobs - Pointelle Duofold Jacket Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## mello_yello_jen

kmroboto said:


> i have been totally out of control lately and haven't even gotten much on sale:
> 
> -marc by marc jacobs pointelle duofold jacket in black (let's see if i can link something here--it's so cute!)
> eLUXURY - Marc by Marc Jacobs - Pointelle Duofold Jacket Marc by Marc Jacobs


 
I have that hoodie (and two of the Lindsey ones from the previous season) in mushroom and I love it!!!!  I'm contemplating grey


----------



## 4everLV

bought my 4th pair of Rock & Republic jeans yesterday... no other jeans fit me the way they do


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ your ring kills me EVERYTIME.  haha!!  i love it!


----------



## MissHavok

I bought Seven For All Mankind Costa Rica flynts and Vienna pink flynts!
True Religion Bobby Big T and a Juicy Couture hoodie!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I just bought the Alice McCall Dimples dress today   i had been looking for this dress for months now


----------



## [vogue]

Just got a Gucci mini-herringbone scarf. Lovely!!!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

j brand cigarette leg jeans


----------



## annemerrick

* Chocolate brown cashmere sweater to go with my SHOCKING pink D&G pants that I have had for a couple of years, but have been unable to wear because of lack of proper top!!
  * Red velour Juicy tracksuit.


----------



## yumchocolate

579 grey skinny jeans. i love em!


----------



## bagsforme

M Missoni dress.  From the picture it doesn't look like there is much gold but when I got it, it has a lot of gold threads.  I'm not sure I like it as much now.


----------



## shani

^ I love it.  The way it sits on the the mannequin's body is... aaah.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Rebecca Taylor grey suit, trying to find some pics to post but not having any luck


----------



## ShoeLover

bagsforme- I love that dress!
I just got this:
Vince Boyfriend Tee


----------



## mello_yello_jen

tracy reese navy top
anna sui polo dress


----------



## mello_yello_jen

lv1011 said:


> ^ oh okay cool! thanks...cant wait.
> 
> arent finals next week? LOL
> good luck



thanks LV!  i need all the luck I can get, 

Here's pics of the coat as promised.  I had it with a black turtleneck underneath but that didnt turn out too well.  Hopefully these will work!


----------



## lv1011

^^thanks! I love it...I think I may need to get one


----------



## ellewoods

I just bought a lavender Karen Zambos Vintage Couture floral dress, a Zigzag Karen Zambos minidress (this dress fits AMAZING), and a 12th Street by Cynthia Vincent red slipdress.
I'm in a dress phase hehe.


----------



## ellewoods

bagsforme said:


> M Missoni dress. From the picture it doesn't look like there is much gold but when I got it, it has a lot of gold threads. I'm not sure I like it as much now.
> http://javascript<b></b>:openMe('ht...p?iProductID=14728&picindex=1','AnotherView')


 

Bagforme I have that same M Missoni dress in purple but I did try on the pink as well. I hope you start to love it- I'm so obsessed with mine!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

lv1011 said:


> ^^thanks! I love it...I think I may need to get one



no prob!!  i think you definitely need to get one, i would've though you had gotten one by now.  

it's quite warm!  and while the hood is kind of useless (it keeps slipping off for me).... it's soft!


----------



## lv1011

^^ I would have, but its just not that cold here to have a need for a jacket.
A warm burberry scarf or shawl and a hoodie is sufficient, so I DIDNT want to waste the money when I could have spent the money on a sexy pair of shoes LOL

where are you finding all these clothes in macys SF? Am i missing an entire floor haha


----------



## uhkiwi

I finally went to H&M and bought the last black sweater from Viktor&Rolf


----------



## savvyblonde

New pair of pj's from Victoria's Secret today...they are drying right now. Can't wait to wear them tomorrow!


----------



## gucci fan

my skinny seven for all mankind and rock and republic boot cut.  I intended only to get one pair of blue jeans but loved both and got both.


----------



## Sunshine

A pair of Lucky jeans bootcut...Im addicted. They just fit me so well! Im on the website alot. A red top from Anthropology. Grey cashmere sweater from Sundance. A pair of silver wedges from Saks (to go with my silver speedy!) Brown corduroy cargo pants from Sundance and 2 pairs from Jcrew. Thats it for this week!


----------



## bagsforme

ellewoods said:


> Bagforme I have that same M Missoni dress in purple but I did try on the pink as well. I hope you start to love it- I'm so obsessed with mine!


 

I wanted the purple but they didn't have my size.  I have more shoes that would go with the purple.  I think the one I got will be good for the holiday's since it has the gold metallic threads.


----------



## wordpast

Another pair of True Religion Joey Jeans. I own 5 pair in the same exact style. They are the only jeans that make me look like I have a butt!


----------



## annemerrick

I went to a crazy sale yesterday at the Lane Crawford outlet here in HK (comparable to Neiman Marcus).  Everything was marked down and then another % off.  They had a bunch of stuff that was 90% off....so I ended up getting a GORGEOUS Tracy Reese leopard print blazer with rhinestone buttone that was originally $700 for $70, and also a very plain black silk "Mint" tank dress to wear on my X-mas vacation.  I think it cost about $30.  I really had to work hard to buy something though....there was so much stuff to look through!!


----------



## lv1011

A pair of 7FAMD black crystal flynt jeans..was looking for them everywhere! love them, gorgeous jeans with black crystals


----------



## Nola

I bought miss sixty jeans.


----------



## jayjay77

I was recently at the Theory outlet at Woodbury Common, NY.  Got two Golda skirts in black (wear these constantly to work) and a Dierdre sweater in rose.  Also got lots of shoes at SFA Off 5th -- Cole Haan suede boots in black and brown, black Stuart Weitzman boots and silver Beverly Feldman sandals.  Overall a great shopping trip!!!


----------



## JoannaSweden

Ok, this is kind of embarrassing but I bought H&Ms Gift of the Day, this dress, in both colours, online today.








I just thought it looked so pretty in the pictures!

The purchase before that was a Pucci scarf.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ that's gorgeous!!!


----------



## shani

Morphine Generation t-shirt.  It's winter?  I can't hear you, la-la-la!


----------



## Virginia

Skinny jeans from Paige & SFAM, also a Free People hoodie


----------



## meeeks

a new grey suit, 2 blue striped dress shirts, 1 grey sweater - all for my new job!!!! 

now i just need to find a new purse


----------



## shani

R&R Hydrogen Kiedis gen... err, jeans.  Okay, no more shopping for me.


----------



## Viv

I love shopping, but i been controlling myself lately to save for bags. So, from not shopping for more than 2 months I got these:

BR: sweater
Express: sweater, cami
VS: bar, undie
A/X: dress shirt

I need to do more shopping!!!! lol


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I ordered a Nanette Lepore sweater for $129 on sale at NM...oh how I love sales!


----------



## BoyAboutTown

Club Monaco wool striped v-neck (50% off!)


----------



## mello_yello_jen

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> I ordered a Nanette Lepore sweater for $129 on sale at NM...oh how I love sales!


 
ohh i love that sweater!  great find!!


----------



## breakfast lover

I just bought a pair of 10" J Brand in gray. I love them!


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

Thanks Mello! they still have it in xs if you're interested.


----------



## surlygirl

while christmas shopping this weekend ... two kimono dresses by velvet and an amazing tote bag from the barneys new york outlet. also, the cutest short sleeve cowl neck sweater from bcbg. i did manage a couple of gifts! a coach wristlet for my sister and a sweater for my dad. that's about right. two gifts for me per each gift i buy. :shame:


----------



## superstar

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> I ordered a Nanette Lepore sweater for $129 on sale at NM...oh how I love sales!


very cute sweater.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I sinned, and broke my Shopping Moratorium to buy some utilitarian cardigans for $8 from Wal-Mart.

The really unusual thing about this purchase is that they are synthetics, and I am a natural -fabric extremist, but synthetic sweaters are warmer than silk or cotton, yet lighter than wool, and precisely because they are synthetics, and cost $8, if I decide to go outside and spray paint something, I won't worry about messing up a sweater that is intended to spend the next day as part of a Lovely Ensemble!


----------



## KristyDarling

Imitation "Scarlett" skinny jeans from shopbop. They're a bit snug but I love them!


----------



## gemski107

I was shopping yesterday and bought some True Religion Joey's with the rainbow pockets that were on sale (yay!), but they are way too long, i'm 5 feet 2 - i have no where near 34" legs lol!


----------



## shani

gemski107 said:


> I was shopping yesterday and bought some True Religion Joey's with the rainbow pockets that were on sale (yay!), but they are way too long, i'm 5 feet 2 - i have no where near 34" legs lol!



Ack!  Just wanted to jump in and say --

I don't know if this is a new length, or what, but with my one pair of True Religions, my legs are _just_ too short: the jeans skim the ground just enough to be scraped, but they're not long enough to hem.  I've taken to gluing them up that quarter inch. :s


----------



## gemski107

shani said:


> Ack! Just wanted to jump in and say --
> 
> I don't know if this is a new length, or what, but with my one pair of True Religions, my legs are _just_ too short: the jeans skim the ground just enough to be scraped, but they're not long enough to hem. I've taken to gluing them up that quarter inch. :s


 
They are soooo long, i measured them and they are 34.5"!

i'm gonna have to have them taken up by a tailor! worth it though for what i saved with them being in the sale!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

SPOILEDkiwi said:


> Thanks Mello! they still have it in xs if you're interested.


 
you enabler    i'm trying SO hard to resist!!


----------



## Highmaintenance

My first Chanel outfit. A week ago.


----------



## shani

That's beautiful, Highmaintenance!

I just bought another pair of jeans. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## MissL

Went to the Boxing Day Sale today and got myself a pair of See by Chloe jeans for a bargain


----------



## sammydoll

All from the Saks sale::

See by Chloé - Cotton Coat - Saks.com

T-Bags - Military Jersey Dress - Saks.com

Cynthia Steffe - Brigade Dress - Saks.com

Jimmy Choo - Suede Buckle Boots - Saks.com


----------



## hfxshopgirl

topless california ts (x2)
LA made tunics (x2)
skinny minnie long sleeve t
young, fabulous and broke vest
black brave belt
rich & skinny jeans


----------



## shani

I was such a good girl!  One Elle MacPherson bra.


----------



## coachwife6

Two Lilly Pulitzer sweater hoodies, a long-sleeved white cotton shirt and a black cami. Also a pair of Ann Taylor jeans.


----------



## harlem_cutie

3 sweaters from banana republic sale


----------



## Lvbabydoll

shani said:


> Ack! Just wanted to jump in and say --
> 
> I don't know if this is a new length, or what, but with my one pair of True Religions, my legs are _just_ too short: the jeans skim the ground just enough to be scraped, but they're not long enough to hem. I've taken to gluing them up that quarter inch. :s


 
I ALWAYS have to have my TR's hemmed. Same with my Seven's. Bah. It makes me bad because I can't wear them right away.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Not really my own purchases but I got a Primp jacket (gray with the hearts and arrows), a white wool Juicy Couture pea coat and a pink cashmere Hello Kitty sweater for Christmas. It has Hello Kitty's head done in Swarovski crystals on the left side of the chest area.


----------



## love2shop

7 Lacoste polos
1 pair of antik denims
1 pair of joey true religions!!


----------



## Moviegirl325

At the Saks 50% off (yesterday from 8am-12pm) sale, I got 2 pairs of shoes, Prada and Guiseppe Zanotti, a BCBG dress, Theory black wraparound blouse, edun leggings, lacoste black ski vest, & trina turk wook structured short blazer. Of course I feel like I overspent!!!!:shame: :shame: :s


----------



## graceful

Joes Petite Jeans in Kennedy


----------



## Irissy

Juicy Couture and Citizens of Humanity jeans


----------



## Addien

Catherine Malandrino skirt on sale on shopbop... original retail 375, I snagged it for 112


----------



## clashy

Chip and Pepper jeans for $44.


----------



## uptowngrl611

Today I bought the very last heart and arrow pink Primp hoodie from Revolve.  I tried ordering various primp clothing from other places and then was emailed to say my size was not available, so I was very proud to snag the very very last one today!


----------



## aribobarixxx

two tee's and an adorable sweatshirt from the juicy outlet


----------



## Lvbabydoll

uptowngrl611 said:


> Today I bought the very last heart and arrow pink Primp hoodie from Revolve. I tried ordering various primp clothing from other places and then was emailed to say my size was not available, so I was very proud to snag the very very last one today!


 
Congrats! I love Primp..most people have no idea what it is..and I love that


----------



## D & G rockstar

I just bought two Rachel Pally caftan dresses and a Tracy Feith le shack dress...


----------



## L_Rod

I ordered 2 citizen jeans, 1 pair of blue tattoo jeans & a long puffer from Bebe.

Oh and a pair of Citizen Capri's for my  knee high boots.


----------



## shani

Rock & Republic Madrid Silver Crowns for $135.  Not Marshall's-great, but not bad...


----------



## mello_yello_jen

went a bit crazy at the Burberry in Vegas and ended up with...






Burberry quilted coat with interchangable belt
Two lg.cashmere mufflers
and a happy scarf!


----------



## Nola

I got an LV scarf


----------



## Nymph

Yet another black skirt. This one from Forever 21. :shame:


----------



## bleeaptn

Irissy said:


> Juicy Couture and Citizens of Humanity jeans


 
Wow... me too.  JC velour set from Nordy's and COH jeans from NAP.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Burberry polo shirt


----------



## Clake76

Club Monaco sweater for $59


----------



## Amywilliams

A pair of lovely prada jeans, and a miu miu jacket, in the sale 50% off, bargain!!!


----------



## LVmom

Let me preface by saying I hate and loathe WalMart with the heat of a thousand suns-they do not like tall girls at all and the quality and styling of their clothing escapes me. However, I saw this on People.com Sylewatch and ordered this sweater,it reminds me of Theory. This is my first WalMart clothing purchase since the 80's. I hope it looks as good on me as it does online.  If not I have Rachel Pally coming to soothe my psyche.


----------



## surlygirl

I picked up a pair of Habitual jeans from Nordstrom for $60. And a pair of Paiges from the eLuxury sale for $99.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

friday, jan.5th:





nanette lepore silk top
moschino jeans butterfly blouse

sunday, jan.7th:




nanette lepore tropicana knit top
nanette lepore santa cruz jacket and pants





woohoo!  new denim


----------



## marcjacobsgirl7

um..2 pairs of Rock and Republic. (my first 2 pairs and they are soo far AMAZING!)
I already started threads about them but I got the Roth Dark Trick for $99 at Nordies Rack and VB LA gold crown jeans for Marshalls for $60 (such a steal). So I'v had a really fullfilling weekend. I can't wait to go on another R&R hunt! I've got my heart set on more crowns and Roth Fleur De Lis.


----------



## Lola24

1 pair cheap mondays, 1 pair sevens, a vince cashmere sweater and two catherine malandrino tops!


----------



## ladystara

I want to go on a R&R hunt now!!


----------



## LoVe23

just got this in the mail last night from shopbop:

Marc by Marc Jacobs Starfish Flower Print Tie Sleeve Top


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ ohh I have that top!  i love it!!!  i cant wait to wear it


----------



## gucci fan

Great deals from stein mart.  BCBG long button down cardigan, Ann klein teal strappy sandals for 10.00 and a couple of shirts (for going out). I'm trying to save up for vegas when I can do some real damage.


----------



## Clake76

Well today it was the Alexander McQueen Skull scarf.....I REALLY need to stop with the shopping


----------



## MissHavok

Rock & Republic Agent Sigs

I also got some R&R Lead Fleurs, R&R Vicodine fleurs, R&R Madrid blue crowns. I will probably sell the vicodine fleurs and crowns though..


----------



## missD

^^^ those agents are HOT. congrats! 

if i got a pair i would buy studs and fill in the R&R, just like that style theyre selling for $318.


----------



## D & G rockstar

I just bought a trunk ltd doors shirt and a pally kimono dress


----------



## redhotfuss

Miu Miu Faux Scarf Cardigan - 50% off!





(got this in burgundy with grey scarf)

Marc by Marc Jacobs jungle shirt








See by Chloe tunic dress - 40% off!





Marc Jacobs patent/leather riding boot - 50%





Katy Rodriguez silk jumper dress


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Paige stiped cropped short-sleeve blazer
Nanette Lepore regatta jacket





Ella Moss cotton dress
Paige Petite LC in Lagoon (PERFECT jeans, down to the hem!!!)





Sin black/white top
LaRok shirred top with flowly bottom
*both of these items look 100x better on, i swear!!


----------



## wordpast

mello_yello_jen said:


> Paige stiped cropped short-sleeve blazer
> Nanette Lepore regatta jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella Moss cotton dress
> Paige Petite LC in Lagoon (PERFECT jeans, down to the hem!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sin black/white top
> LaRok shirred top with flowly bottom
> *both of these items look 100x better on, i swear!!



Very Cute!


----------



## LABAG

Banana REPUBLIC CROP JEANS AND KELLY GREEN PLAID 3/4 SHIRT-I LOVE THE SPRING COLORS.
ALSO, KEDS GOLD POINTY TOE FLATS AND TWO BLACK TOPS FROM TO THE MAX 
OH, FORGOT, MY POMME D/AMOUR CLES CAME FROM E-LUX(LOVVVVVE IT)


----------



## mello_yello_jen

thanks *wordpast*!


----------



## NYCBelle

a knee length kenneth cole reaction black wool coat i bought on sale at the ken cole jersey gardens outlet


----------



## redhotfuss

proenza schouler for target silk colorblock dress in navy/black & their palm print jacquard sweater.  this collection is so adorable!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Hmm..my most recent purchases were an Amanda silk blouse in red from Bebe and a Primp bow thermal.
I did get some really cute red shoes today but that's more for the shoe forum lol. (They're BCBG's "Axim" style by the way).


----------



## SuLi

Some of the items that I've purchased recently:




Dress by Milly (photo from Shop Twigs)




Theory dress/tunic - in the gray and black (photo from Neiman Marcus)


----------



## Pursefreak25

I bought a couple of tops from Express and 1 from American Eagle
A Coach signature stripe pouch purse and 2 Coach key charms and a Coach coin purse. And im about to go shopping today


----------



## Clake76

I just bought:

Alexander McQueen Skull Scarf (I returned the other one I bought)

http://images.barneys.com/images/barneys/product/PG_06032.5878_ZM1.jpg

An APC shirt on sale from Bloomingdales -- originally $173 and I got it for $49 (with tax).

And a grey cardigan and a pair of cute shorts from H&M for $59 total.

I also think I am going to Club Monaco today to get a really cute caramel weekender bag.


----------



## rosieroseanna

Here goes:

Ted Baker panelled skirt
All Saints russian doll skirt
Karen Millen gingham dress
pringle cashmere cardigans
Whistles mac
Karen Millen black dress, kind of gypsy style
French connection spotty embroidered tunic style dress
French connection silk green ra ra skirt
Ralph Lauren nany old school blazer
Ralph Lauren orange fitted shirt
Matthew Williamson swing coat
Nine West black t bar caged shoes

That's it!


----------



## zooba

Two more TSE sweater sets.  So soft and comfy.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

dark hudson straight leg jeans
c&c classic tank in white and wisteria
c&c brooke tunic in black
c&c drew in black
lululemon yoga pants


----------



## ruusu

Im secretly longing for summer to come, so I went and bought a floral chiffon dress. AND I LOVE IT!!! .... Just have to wait till' I can actually use it


----------



## pippop

just bought a magenta/black/floral Anna Suit cocktail dress for $85...love it!


----------



## dmitchell15

4 scarfs (new york and company)
BCBG dress wrap dress
juicy couture t-shirt
VS underwear


hopefully next week a pair of burberry rainboots!


----------



## sonya

My latest purchases were a Dolce & Gabbana raspberry colored long fitted dress and a Dolce & Gabbana white suit.


----------



## ccgoddess

Kenneth Cole Moss Cashmere Cowl Neck Sweater
Wedges
BR chinos


----------



## karmita

Cheapass me: H&M grey long stockings.


----------



## sonya

karmita said:


> Cheapass me: H&M grey long stockings.



That is exactly what I'd buy too if I didn't just get a couple pairs gratis recently!


----------



## Jadore

H&M Leggings
Leapord Print Flats From Steve Madden
Random "Heart" necklace 
Black long sleeve cashmere sweater
Sheseido Concealer
Lip Fusion Gloss
Fresh Supernova mascara


----------



## vuittonGirl

I bought a few sweaters from "LIMITED" and a black tank top


----------



## xxsillyx

Just over the weekend, I got a pair of Calvin Klein Slingbacks, a pair or Carlos Santano opened toe pumps, 2 pair of Citizens and a Joe's Jean t shirt. =)


----------



## wordpast

Cream Cardigan 
Yellow and Brown Spaghetti Strap Blouse

Both from BCBG.


----------



## evychew

i haven't bought clothes in agess, but i can tell you what i was supposed to buy this past saturday! 

Paige Denim Hollywood Hills Jeans
C&C green and white striped babydoll tank
White D&G form-fitting dress (didn't have my size though)

AND THEN...just when they were ringing me up, they said i had to have an American Express card or a Neiman's card. BOOOO, i have visa


----------



## [vogue]

2 shirts from Reiss: 1 in a gorgeous deep wine colour with black collar and cuff, and 1 in dogstooth with a special cuff.


----------



## LABAG

Just got a James Perse 'abyss'(its black) cotton cami with embroidered border from Elux. I love it , so light for the summer, especially here in Louisiana.


----------



## listay

I just pre ordered a Mike and Chris 'maxwell' leather hoodie, its gorg perfect for up coming winter


----------



## BagAngel

Gorgeous Barbara Speers long linen cardigan, I love her knits


----------



## uhkiwi

Lux dress from Urban Outfitters for $4.99 and skirt from Anthropologie


----------



## chodessa

^ Score!!
I bought a true religion sweatsuit...
It was definitely overpriced, but it's adorable......I'm sick of Juicy suits!


----------



## Virginia

On the way back to LA from Vegas, I stopped by the Primm outlets.  At Neiman's I picked up a beige colored/flower print Rebecca Taylor skirt,  light blue Ella Moss dress, and a bright pink with flower patches Moschino bikini for only a total of $245!! While I was in Vegas, I dropped by Fashion Show Macy's and picked up a BCBG moss colored tulip type skirt for only $15!!!


----------



## airmarket

Free People dress at Bloomingdale's 15% off sale.





And won a MBMJ hoodie on ebay.. I'm excited for it to come in the mail. I was sad I missed this.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I loved my red striped one so much, I got this other color from Proenza Schouler's Target line:





and this Primp Frog jacket since I love Primp..


----------



## prettyfit

Just bought this from David Jones. Oroton bra  and white Pleasure State bra... They are clothing, right? Oroton's a classic brand from down under.


----------



## angelastoel

My mnost recent purchase was my gala-dress from Karen Millen and a golden miu miu chain belt. Love them both!


----------



## Podacarpis

My recent haul:





_*DVF* Eve wrap dress in Snake Multi (Saks.com)_





_*DVF* Justin wrap dress in sundial (Neiman Marcus)_
_ _


----------



## sonya

I like these dresses a lot. Love the color!




Podacarpis said:


> My recent haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*DVF* Eve wrap dress in Snake Multi (Saks.com)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*DVF* Justin wrap dress in sundial (Neiman Marcus)_
> _ _


----------



## sonya

airmarket said:


> Free People dress at Bloomingdale's 15% off sale.





That dress is adorable!


----------



## sonya

uhkiwi said:


> Lux dress from Urban Outfitters for $4.99 and skirt from Anthropologie





Wow! I have to check out Urban Outfitters.... I bet all the good stuff is sold out though!


----------



## hautecouture15

-True religion billy jeans
-Topshop hoody
-Topshop tights in burgundy/wine colour
-2 oilcloth printed bags for school


----------



## pooh_girl

paige LC jeans
miss sixty jacket
jimmy choo heels
3 juicy couture hoodies


----------



## MichelleAntonia

black flowy free people blouse -*$7*!
black c&c california double strap tank- *$12*

LOVE tj maxx!


----------



## Keane Fan

MichelleAntonia said:


> black flowy free people blouse -*$7*!
> black c&c california double strap tank- *$12*
> 
> LOVE tj maxx!


nice!! i never have the patience to look there or at loehmans .. i always get headaches.


----------



## Clake76

One H&M Button down shirt - blue and white check...similar to the one from Hugo - Hugo Boss Fall 2006 - $32.47

One black wool scarf from Sisley - $7.82

One pair of Modern Amusement shorts from Loehmanns - $32.47


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Yes, I sinned again, violating my Moratorium, and bought 3 more of those fitted cotton-spandex tops, one in white, one in navy, one in light blue.

On the positive side, I will wear them for years, and the amortization cost will be about a penny a year


----------



## chelsae

Today I bought: Light blue Ralph Lauren polo, white cami with lace on the bottom to go underneath, green button down shirt from American Eagle


----------



## mr. couturier

I've become addicted to online shopping...I won these a couple of days ago on ebay, but the haven't arrived yet:






This vintage Gaultier jacket





This vintage leather jacket





And these Marc Jacobs jeans


----------



## cutestmomever

I went to Karen Zambos sample sale on Friday and bought whole bunch of stuff at really good price.
5 leather belts, 7 dresses, 3 coats, 1 shorts,and 2 blouses.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

yay! finally had time to do some shopping this month  













Ella Moss brown bubble bottom dress
Ella Moss newport tank dress













Nanette Lepore strapless rose print silk dress
Nanette Lepore tintoretto mini dress





vita small bangles in black, white, and turq.
Juicy Couture shell heart bangles


----------



## fendifemale

Dark rinse stretch skinny jeans that button @ the bottom.
3 pairs of heels.


----------



## Keane Fan

mello you have the best clothes.


----------



## JoannaSweden

Two Petit Bateau t-shirts, a blue one and a grey one.


----------



## courtneyh

i got a pair of chip and pepper shorts/capris...a pair of seven jeans a pair of taverniti punk jeans!!!


----------



## Suzie

Mello, those dresses look fab on you!!


----------



## boobeary

mello_yello_jen said:


> yay! finally had time to do some shopping this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella Moss brown bubble bottom dress
> Ella Moss newport tank dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore strapless rose print silk dress
> Nanette Lepore tintoretto mini dress
> 
> 
> vita small bangles in black, white, and turq.
> Juicy Couture shell heart bangles


 
Mello, fabulous dresses and you look awesome in them!

My latest purchase: Miks (small designer) cropped pants with the cutest button detail in front. I was 15 minutes early for lunch and managed to shop and try on these pants. They made my butt look good and were only $39 so you know I had to buy them.


----------



## gucci fan

Rock and Republic keidis dark wash jeans and aldo pewter ballet flats.


----------



## billysmom

Vintage Thierry Mugler suit!


----------



## rongai

mello! love the dresses and again, you look smokin' in them!



mello_yello_jen said:


> yay! finally had time to do some shopping this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ella Moss brown bubble bottom dress
> Ella Moss newport tank dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lepore strapless rose print silk dress
> Nanette Lepore tintoretto mini dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vita small bangles in black, white, and turq.
> Juicy Couture shell heart bangles


----------



## LVobsessed415

Yesterday I purchased a true religion pencil skirt, C&C top and pair of VS sweatpants.


----------



## abitobling

slim fit black slacks


----------



## nawth21

Both from the Gap: Navy tailored wide leg boyfriend trousers and khaki WL boyfriend trousers.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

thanks *Keane Fan*, *Suzie*, *boobeary*, and *rongai* for the kind words


----------



## fieryfashionist

J Brand wide leg jeans in Ink wash... gotta pick them up sometime next week (off getting tailored)!   Ohhh, and three cute shirts from Forever 21.

-Minal


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Charles Gray animal print coat from Nordstrom.*





*2 pairs of slacks from Ann Taylor*












*A white cotton fitted shirt from Ann Taylor*






*Bebe black/white stripe top*


----------



## cupcake_flake

I bought a beautiful D&G dress yesterday.. so lovely!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ d&g dresses are AMAZING!!!

*chanelvgirl* - love the coat!


----------



## mtn76

At the bloomies sale I picked up some BCBG and MAX tops.


----------



## superBag

2 MNG tees(black and grey) , 2 pairs of jeans , 2 lacoste pique shirts (pink and azurine)


----------



## superBag

chanelvgirl said:


> *Bebe black/white stripe top*


----------



## chanelvgirl

mello_yello_jen said:


> ^ d&g dresses are AMAZING!!!
> 
> *chanelvgirl* - love the coat!


 
*Thanks Jen, and btw, I love your dresses, they're cute and you look so good modeling them*


----------



## knn

Paige laurel canyon and True religion Sammy


----------



## Zophie

A suit, two pairs of pants, a shirt, and a dress from Ann Taylor.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Jen, I love everything! I was at bloomies with my mom today and I pointed out that second nanette lepore dress because I thought it was so cute! And guess what? She says, "Oh I think that's the one mellow yellow bought!" I did some major damage today. I should post pics, but you're a tough act to follow! AND GIMME THAT TAN!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

nerdphanie said:


> Jen, I love everything! I was at bloomies with my mom today and I pointed out that second nanette lepore dress because I thought it was so cute! And guess what? She says, "Oh I think that's the one mellow yellow bought!" I did some major damage today. I should post pics, but you're a tough act to follow! AND GIMME THAT TAN!


 
Thanks Steph!!  omg you can have my tan, I HATE IT.  and it wont go away too because i was born tanned  

I was talking to your mom over PM yesterday (because she sooo generously and kindly offered me a purse charm for my phone ) and she told me you were going to be spending her gift cards and I know she got TONS of gift cards so please post!!!  

and your j12....


----------



## SuLi

I purchased this Rebecca Taylor top last weekend:


----------



## chanelvgirl

*Today I found a nice Tahari white fitted jacket and matching Tahari white pants,and  a black fitted top.*
*I also got lucky today and found a size 5,  4 1/2 " black suede Stewart Weitzman pumps. So happy. *


----------



## thinkPINK

My most recent purchase: William Rast Sadie straight leg jeans.  them!


----------



## dmitchell15

a pair of white pants 
red and white floral shirt to match the pants


----------



## Reena

BCBG white sleeveless top & SS07 mesh evening bag and Zara skinny jeans and brown top with bow.


----------



## saligator

Theory camp shirt in crunch fabric in marine blue. I love that the sleeves roll up and button to make them short.


----------



## TarasBags

Nice pics!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

Today I bought a sweater by Fabrice Karel and a silk coat by Erotokritos.


----------



## blew415

A couple of tunic shirts from gap and a few polos from polo


----------



## hfxshopgirl

hhmmm, quite a few things lately, stocking up for spring!

mackage dory trench in black
ella moss cheryl dress in black
ella moss jaclyn top in black cherry
adam + eve basic long sleeve v in white
true religion kate crop in grey
marc by marc jacobs black patent peep toes
c&c california tunic tank in black
metallic brown havaianas


----------



## anufangava

giordano white capri pants


----------



## mello_yello_jen

TR Johnny in lt.dusty trail
RR mini skirt


----------



## JoannaSweden

I got these two skirts yesterday. (They're both knee-length).


----------



## Indigowaters

I bought these yesterday:


----------



## Eugin

A navy blue merino wool sweater from J.Crew. It is very soft and I got it on sale.


----------



## jhazn85

Two biased-cut pima jersey tees by Vince.  They are the softest, most comfortable tees I have ever bought--they are available on eluxury and shopbop.com!


----------



## thinkPINK

mello_yello_jen I love that R&R skirt!


----------



## LVobsessed415

today, I purchased another true religion skirt along with a mini skirt from rock republic. I just can't get enough denim pencil skirts.


----------



## choozen1ne

Well I have been shopping a lot lately , so here is a list 
From Express 
Purple Satin Wrp shirt 
Pink Cotton blend wrap shirt 
Cream Satin empire waist top 
Bright Pink Kimono-like swater
Coarl open neck sweater 
turquosie polo shirt 

From H&M 
Yellow button up top 
and Peach wrap top 

TJ Maxx -
Eyelet wrap top 
White open neck t shirt 
Grey Veck top 

You know I need to buy some pants to go with all of these tops  , when I was on vaction in Seattle I bought problay 20 tops and one skirt


----------



## jme2k3

I bought my 6th pair of Rock and Republics today. I LOVE them. they're a new wash that I hadn't seen until today. LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## vermillion

New spring-summer collection from last month
Mint Top
CK dress
Catherine Malandrino Dress
CK dress
Roberto Rodriguez top


----------



## vermillion

more 
Bcbg dress
Bcbg dress
LaRock dress
3.1 Phillipe Lim tube dress


----------



## vermillion

And More
Anna Sui Dress
DVF Dress
Paul and Joe Dress
Elie Tahari Skirt
DVF dress


----------



## vermillion

hope you gals don't get sick of me 
I promise this is the last post for today
Paul and Joe silk top
Paul and Joe silk top
Jill Stuart silk dress


----------



## KristyDarling

Wow Vermillion! That's quite a haul!!!! I love the greys, beiges, and blues in your new things! 

The last thing I bought was a super-casual, loose, red, light cotton tank minidress with pockets by Made. I'll wear a t-shirt underneath, with my camel knee boots or jeans or leggings.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Wow, Vermillion. What great stuff! You obviously like the blues!

I just bought a linen shirt and jacket at MaxMara. I have never really found much there. Their stuff was usually more dressy than I needed for my life as a stay at home mom but now as my youngest is getting closer to 2, I go out more and need some things. I love their Weekend line. I also got two lightweight V-neck sweaters, a hoodie and a tank top and two pairs of cargo pants too.  Oh and a cute long sleeved striped Tshirt. I am into stripes this year big time.


----------



## cathee

i bought a free people top for 80% off today...sooo cute & such a great deal!


----------



## 98CLChick

Another pair of sevens...like I need more!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I bought 2 more Primp thermals..the pink with the strawberry print and the light blue with the deer print.


----------



## Keane Fan

cheeeapo dresses from forever 21. i love them. quick fixes and they get loads of compliments despite the fact that they are all less than $30. aha


----------



## honu

I just came back from Hong Kong and purchased a ton of clothes from G2000 and Giordano Ladies stores (they're like Gap and Banana Republic).  I love that they fit me perfectly and I didn't have to hem or alter anything! The best thing is it was super cheap too!


----------



## charger

a jacket


----------



## Shari

A black and white striped polo shirt from SES for $4.95


----------



## Edz

Dolce & Gabbana pink long-sleeve work shirt
Dolce & Gabbana black "snow flake" turtleneck jumper
Dolce & Gabbana red sleeveless turtleneck top
Olsen scarf
Gant navy shorts


----------



## snoozle

Bike pants to wear under my wetsuit and an undergarment camisole from nordies. 

I'm looking for a white dress for summer but can't find any I like yet.


----------



## rongai

that dress and





those jeans...


----------



## lelgin

J Brand Palazzo jeans in indigo. I can't wait for them to get here so I  can try them on.


----------



## Vicky2007

Yesterday I have bought a Pucci blouse and 2 Primark tops.


----------



## ChenChen

Just last week: a Burberry cardigan, Rebecca Taylor silk top in dark green, and this Rebecca Taylor tweed jacket:




The best part is I bought everything for around $300!  LOVE sales!


----------



## cupcake_flake

honu said:


> I just came back from Hong Kong and purchased a ton of clothes from G2000 and Giordano Ladies stores (they're like Gap and Banana Republic). I love that they fit me perfectly and I didn't have to hem or alter anything! The best thing is it was super cheap too!


 
I love G2000 as well! They are tailored to fit small sizes well and the inseam is never too long  
Recently I bought a couple of summery dresses.. I'm really gearing up for spring time!


----------



## jme2k3

Just a pair of R&R Henleys for me. I really should stop buying denim. It's quite the addiction.


----------



## sprinkles

DVF Azelia dress.......  for only 50$ from NM.com!!


----------



## sparkles48

A pair of Paiges in Laurel Canyon Lagoon with Crease. I'm absolutely in loooove


----------



## Nymph

ChenChen said:


> Just last week: a Burberry cardigan, Rebecca Taylor silk top in dark green, and this Rebecca Taylor tweed jacket:


 
I love that jacket!!

Bought a pair of dark blue (almost black) skinny jeans from Zara yesterday cos I was bored, and waiting to meet with the bf. Also popped by Topshop and picked up 2 pairs of cute undies


----------



## exquisite09

ummm, just two theory dress shirts .

i've been good lately.

and i'm about to buy two cheapo pairs of ballet flats.


----------



## honu

Since I'm short I do have the hem all the pants but it's free....even if you buy something on sale, they charge only $2.50 for hemming.

I wanted to buy summer dresses but ran out of room in my suitcase  




cupcake_flake said:


> I love G2000 as well! They are tailored to fit small sizes well and the inseam is never too long
> Recently I bought a couple of summery dresses.. I'm really gearing up for spring time!


----------



## MeLizzard

Trying hard not to be bad, but raided TJ Maxx this week:
*white linen Calvin Klein dress
*a pair of dark, skinny Luckys ($20!!!)
*navy blue Ralph Lauren halter bikini, nonskimpy
*short Calvin Klein trench, silver
*Michael Kors halter, blue stripe
*Sweet Pea tunic--blue, yellow, and coral, v-neck, long sleeves
*two woven clutches, one black, one natural (unfortunately, it's 40 degrees again here!)
*a black hat, for Easter
*pair of pointy black and white patent Tahari stiletto pumps, with ankle strap--hot!
*tan sandals--kitten heel, silver trim, and small turqoise stone in center of vamp...brand escapes me...beautiful! It's hard to find cool shoes in my size!


----------



## Memory Bliss

Yesterday bought a pair of Seven jeans. But after reading posts above I need to get myself a pair of Paige Laurel Canyon. Saw them at NM but never bothered to try them on. I want them NOW!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

MeLizzard said:


> Trying hard not to be bad, but raided TJ Maxx this week:
> *white linen Calvin Klein dress
> *a pair of dark, skinny Luckys ($20!!!)
> *navy blue Ralph Lauren halter bikini, nonskimpy
> *short Calvin Klein trench, silver
> *Michael Kors halter, blue stripe
> *Sweet Pea tunic--blue, yellow, and coral, v-neck, long sleeves
> *two woven clutches, one black, one natural (unfortunately, it's 40 degrees again here!)
> *a black hat, for Easter
> *pair of pointy black and white patent Tahari stiletto pumps, with ankle strap--hot!
> *tan sandals--kitten heel, silver trim, and small turqoise stone in center of vamp...brand escapes me...beautiful! It's hard to find cool shoes in my size!




dont you just love tj maxx!?

i cant go in there and NOT go nuts.lol


----------



## pacific

A pair of never-worn Walter Steiger gold evening shoes. An almost-unworn black Armani jacket. 
A Cake blouse with embroidery on the sleeves. 

I bought all these items from one seller on Craigslist. They fit and look great.


----------



## shibooms

I've been very naughty! and I could tell you that!! well here are my most recent purchases enjoy!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














*LAMB top-29.00 from nord.rack
*Moschino scard-89.99 from nord rack
*Rachel Pally dress- 70.00 macys
*Rachel Pally caftan chocolate-136.00 nord.com
*T-bag top- 60.00 anthropologie
*Linea Pelle belt-40.00 Anthropologie
more to go..


----------



## fieryfashionist

J Brand wideleg jeans in Ink wash, coral/gold Chanel ballet flats (via ebay!), three tops from Arden B, one dress from Arden B, and a Burberry trench online at NM (all w/in a week - I seriously cannot shop anymore haha).

-Minal


----------



## shibooms

from the top:
*Rachel Pally Printed Caftan-240.00-shopbop
*Christian Louboutin shoes-320.00 offsaks
*Rachel Pally halter dress- 65.00-macys
*Rachel Pally Caftan dress-140-nord.com
*Rachel Pally Brainstrom dress-114.00 Anthropologie
*Karl Lagerfeld tee-75.00 shopbop
*Miss Sixty Valencia boots- 278.00 Zappos
*Zara pocket dress- 40.00 
*Tory Reva Flats- 198.00 Neiman
whoossshh done! more to go payday next fri...so  shopping again


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ NICE haul *shibooms*!!!  great deals and you look fabulous in everything!


----------



## shibooms

mello_yello_jen said:


> ^ NICE haul *shibooms*!!! great deals and you look fabulous in everything!


 
thanks!! I love all of 'em very comfy


----------



## Keane Fan

wow shibooms!

lucky brand jeans for only $60 at bloomies! and a coach scarf


----------



## lolitakali

These were my 2 from the Woodbury outlet NY:

Prada (Periwinkle blue pencil wrap leather skirt):

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/lolitakali/album/576460762396714679/photo/294928804315970687/4


Miu Miu (Red metallic foil leather distressed with silver; side ties pencil skirt):

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/lolitakali/album/576460762396714679/photo/294928804315961757/2

I love anything leather!


----------



## LVobsessed415

just got back from nordstroms with a pair of true religion skinny jeans and a tub dress.


----------



## obeeone

I went NUTS last week at Bloomingdale's with their 3-day sale - I spent about $3,000 and bought:

(off the top of my head)

3 Elie Tahari outfits
1 Calvin Klein outfit
2 Ellen Tracy dresses
2 French Connection outifts
1 BCBG Sweater Dress
1 Vince blouse
1 French Connection sweater
1 Theory twinset
1 Jones New York Pantsuit
1 Tahari dress
1 INC dress
1 SPANX
1 Ellen Tracy blouse
1 DKNY wool leggings 

- I'm pretty sure I bought more, but that's all that I can think of now - And they lured me back in with their $15.00 coupons for every $100 that I spent last week, so I was back in there yesterday, I bought:

1 - Ellen Tracy dress
1 - Ellen Tracy twinset
1 - Ellen Tracy blouse

and a few other things that I can't remember - let me know who needs some $15.00 Bloomies certificates/coupons good on purchases of $75.00 or more through the 15th of this month - I have a paypal acct. -  


Oh, and at Saks I bought a cashmere sweater, right after I left Bloomingdales!

I also bought two dresses and a cardigan from Neiman's online

And *my absolute favorite purchase over the last week* (and they arrived today):

Boots from Bergdorf's - Be still my  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

this fun ella moss top


----------



## RoseMary

^ love it, so cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

a diane von furstenberg jacket
lots of gap stuff
a long sleeved t with gold studs by velvet
a banana republic blouse
joes jeans
a lamb icon shirt

so much more, i cant bear to list or ill feel SO guilty


----------



## hfxshopgirl

RoseMary said:


> ^ love it, so cute!


 
thanks!  wore it out thurs night and felt so spring-like!


----------



## ruusu

a black pencil skirt, very interesting I know, but you have to take care of the basics too


----------



## krmkjk

Grey Sweat Pants at Hollister
Blue comfy below the knee shorts at American Eagle
A few V-necks from Abercrombie


----------



## missmustard

Nothing  I'm on a ban til I reach my ideal weight.


----------



## Think2Day

and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





both from White House|Black Market.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

^^ I love those!!

I got 2 more Primp thermals: pink with strawberries and a blue/green with deer.


----------



## gymangel812

Diesel Bebel 70U (got these in mail yesterday and love them!)
Antik Dark Vintage
Doe Turtle Shirt
Paige Afterhours
Lisa Loranzo Bathing Suit

Lvbabydoll, I didn't know they had primp deer thermals, i must get one!


----------



## SuLi

I bought this from Bergdorf's yesterday:



DVF (picture from Neiman's)


----------



## babyslk7

SHOPBOP makes me so brokeee !!!!! hehehe..... I check their web everyday cos they update their web everyday, They got all the brands U want... just name it !!! so, my latest purchase was T bags green dress, Rachel Pally purple dress, So Low lace leggings both cream n black. From SAKS 5th: James Perse white button shirt (so damned comfy), Paige Roxbury jeans anklet style (so sexy) and Generra beach cover up in white. Maybe I'll post pics later.....


----------



## twiggers

Hit the shops in Boston...came home with:
Lacoste: tee (green)and short sleeve Polo (pink)
Steve Madden: gold ballet flats
Saks: 2 pairs of Citizens jeans
Banana Republic: beige capris, green babydoll top, white button up 3/4 sleeve top, and a couple other tops
Filenes: Theory white top, short sleeved

I know I bought some other things....but it's not coming to me!


----------



## remonb

2 Polos from Hollister
Hollister Bermudas
Army fatigues
some t-shirts
Old Navy tank tops


----------



## annemerrick

I just won these Pucci pants on Ebay...I plan on wearing them with a black one shoulder top


----------



## JoannaSweden

Think2Day said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both from White House|Black Market.


 
Those are both gorgeous!


----------



## JoannaSweden

annemerrick said:


> I just won these Pucci pants on Ebay...I plan on wearing them with a black one shoulder top


 
Those are very cool as well!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

gymangel812 said:


> Diesel Bebel 70U (got these in mail yesterday and love them!)
> Antik Dark Vintage
> Doe Turtle Shirt
> Paige Afterhours
> Lisa Loranzo Bathing Suit
> 
> Lvbabydoll, I didn't know they had primp deer thermals, i must get one!


 
Yup, they just got them in! It's weird, I found them at a Nordstrom that I barely ever go to.
I always *MUST* have the new Primp thermals lol. I just went fairly wild a couple of weeks ago getting the red sailboat jacket and t shirt, then the turquoise anchor thermal and jacket. 
I'm pretty much addicted to Primp lol.


----------



## dmitchell15

I just got a dress and a pair of shoes from one of the local boutiques around here.


----------



## pretty1983

A pair of Juicy black velour sweats!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Chocolate brown Juicy sweats
White Juicy short sleeve hoodie
White Theory linen and spandex camp shirt


----------



## Little_Girly

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492702741&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446146368&R=842539114908&P_name=Adam+%2B+Eve&sid=111DD65798FE&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1176240502981

totally out of season but great price (it is actually a gift for my friend who loves this kinda thing)


----------



## Sudy

A pair of 7FAM jeans that I have been looking for. They were all sold out of my size and during my third visit to saks to find jeans, it was miracously hanging in the fitting room as I took clothes to try to on! Meant to be lol


----------



## BagAngel

Linen Jacket in neutral colour


----------



## Think2Day

JoannaSweden said:


> Those are both gorgeous!




Aww thanks JoannaSweden!


----------



## crlrox

A bikini top from H&M and a red Splendid dress


----------



## hfxshopgirl

skinny minnie printed purple long sleeve t
black imperial bubble dress
james perse tanks in white and black


----------



## connster

Mackage Karina coat.. I'm soo excited!


----------



## breakfast lover

a top and a tunic from american apparel


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Just got the Primp strawberry hoodie today.


----------



## obeeone

I went shopping AGAIN today.  I bought an Ellen Tracy dress and a Steve Fabrikant dress. I love dresses.  I think tomorrow I will go back to Saks and pick up this Dana Buchman blazer that I saw today.  I should've just picked it up.  

I think I've been shopping for over 2 wks straight now.


----------



## iluvhandbags

Two bright colored summer tees from J. Crew.  Kind of boring, but I will get a lot of use out of them this summer!


----------



## shibooms

I just got my mike&chris 'barlow' hoodie & I love it!!


----------



## obeeone

Went back to Saks today.  Bought the Dana Buchman Blazer that I had mentioned yesterday.  I also bought the Elie Tahari spring jacket (the one that is $598) that I saw at Bloomies 2 weeks ago.  I LOVE these latest finds!!!!


----------



## floatsmyboat

I purchased some Australian designer clothing:

Kate Hurst ginham trim blouse in lemon
Kate Hurst high waisted shorts in black
Sewn "Dear Mrs Possum" blouse in beige
Sewn "Picka' Gumleaf" dress in blue gumnut print
Sewn "Tea For Two" shirtdress in cream
Sewn "Teabag" singlet in navy

I think all the pieces are quite cute and I really like them!


----------



## cutestmomever

Paige jean+Rich and Skinny red jean+TR brown jean


----------



## mello_yello_jen

cutestmomever said:


> Paige jean+Rich and Skinny red jean+TR brown jean


 
you are such a hip mom!!  I'm trying to get my mom into premium denim, not very successful ush:


----------



## Blair Waldorf

Nice buys, mom! But take better pictures next time!


----------



## cs.suzie

white vest and leopard pattern satin top


----------



## pisdapisda79

This DVF dress:


----------



## annemerrick

cs.suzie said:


> white vest and leopard pattern satin top


 

That looks really cute!!!  I love the leopard top...it is a perfect leopard print.


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought a pair of black slacks from target for $6.98 it was 75% off. I like finding great bargains. Also, I got 3 headbands for $1.00 each. I love target for good bargains.


----------



## cisforcoco

Two tops from my fav store:






the first top is a criss cross jumper top, its so adorable the second is a sequin type of tunic. Im going to wear the second one with J brand black skinny jeans tucked into a knee high length pair of CL boots. The first top im thinking is casual, so probably with a white turtle neck and J brand skinny jeans tucked into boots aswell.

Also, scored a pair of paige cropped ankle jeans from nordstrom rack for approx $50.00 and they have a cut at the knee..love that put togther yet dirty casual look :d


----------



## MichelleAntonia

cs.suzie said:


> white vest and leopard pattern satin top



that's an awesome outfit!


in the last few days ive got THREE pairs of rock&republics from tj maxx!

and a calvin klein bra


----------



## amanda

i got this dress from anthropologie, which is WAY cuter in person:


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

Purchased a great halter dress and a lot of cute tees and a couple of linen pants and 2 pair of shorts---all from Jcrew recently online. Still awaiting their arrival.

Also a great linen scarf/pashmina style in a beautiful color from J.Jill online.


----------



## charismaticxoxo

Most recent would be yesterday... a summer dress from JCrew. Can't wait till it comes!


----------



## ruusu

I boght I nice sexy dark denim pencil skirt and a nice top from H&M yestarday  I love the top. I never expected to find something like it in H&M, it's very chic.


----------



## Spo0oky

...A couple of Hugo Boss orange label t-shirt's for summer with hawaiian prints.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I bought this dress today from Piazza Sempione. The length is being shortened so I have to wait one more week until it's ready.




Saks Fifth Avenue has the same dress and you can get more detailed shots at their website.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1176590133578&ev19=2:7


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My most recent purchases were:

Diesel Jacket - http://www.revolveclothing.com/images/DIES-WO71_V1-BIG.jpg

Harajuku top - http://www.revolveclothing.com/images/HARA-WS139_V2-BIG.jpg

Proenza Schouler for Target silk top in the blue

And from the Sass and Bide sale this weekend 

Sass & Bide Moscow Night jeans
Sass & Bide Vernon Rake jeans
Sass & Bide Frayed Misfits corduroy pants in caramel
Sass & Bide Frayed Misfits corduroy pants in choc brown
Sass & Bide knit dress in caramel
Sass & Bide white cotton dress


----------



## maedchen

I just got back from Filene's and got a suit from Dolce and Gabbana, and a pair of sandals from Born! I'm so excited!


----------



## jhazn85

Black jersey kimono dress by Vince.  It's the most comfortable thing ever.  I also got another pima jersey scoop neck tee by Vince as well, in black--I have them in white and this greenish-brown color.  It is the BEST tee I have ever bought.  Everyone must have one!


----------



## Blue_Hour_Girl

Three DVF wrap dresses, Bishop of Seventh jean style pants!


----------



## breakfast lover

Karoo cashmere sweater dress... I know it's spring but it's still freezing here.


----------



## lovestuff

Purchased the Mackage Karinna coat from Revolve for half off!!!  Perfect for me since I'm in Australia and our winter is coming up soon


----------



## hfxshopgirl

rich & skinny wide leg jeans
jbrand jett cigarette jeans
la made tshirt
ella moss top
topless tshirt


----------



## thithi

i haven't bought anything fun in a while... 

just got two short sleeve button down shirts for my fiance today.
nothing for me.


----------



## rosemarie

Miss sixty jeans, I just had to get them, because they were so cheap!


----------



## Newgrlonthebloc

I'm terrible...lol.
Today alone:
*JCrew*
2 spring sweaters
1 pair white pants

*Neiman Marcus*
2 pair of Elie Tahari pants 
A beautiful dress for my mother 
Great sale at NM!

*Anthropologie
*1 pair of shoes
1 halter dress

I think that is it for me this month...lol..I THINK!


----------



## kachesle

mike & chris sweatshirt
mike & chris vest

linea pelle clutch, from the sale on their website (just came today, and it's fab!)

coin purses from the hayden harnett sale

lots of vince: three pairs of shorts that cost less than $30 each, two tops (from shopdollyrocker.com, another tPF rec, and from loehmann's).

this vince shorts are the BEST lounging around shorts ever!!! going back to see if loehmann's has more; they were only $21 each there: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1177132458207

also, from ebay: a lavender latico bag (new, $10!), a gold amy chan, and a bunch of anthropologie jewelry.

i'm a shopaholic 

EDIT:  I forgot the best thing!  I got a gorgeous Harkham dress at Loehmanns for only $50!


----------



## sunnienara

-


----------



## chloe.clementine

I just bought a navy long sleeves shirt by Pete. I recently really like this brand. It's really nice fabric and perfect for layering look.


----------



## erica1451

I bought this Marc by MJ jacket from Saks yesterday:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1175430356187&ev19=1:1

and I bought these 7FAM jeans:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1177242262191&ev19=2:7


----------



## l_b

Stella McCartntey jacket


----------



## hautecouture15

double post


----------



## hautecouture15

*^ sorry for the four posts, I do not know what happened and it wont let me edit more than one *


----------



## TFFC

RL dancer sweater top with a pink pony on it; won't bother mentioning the rest because they are mainstream Australian brands that most of you probably haven't even heard of!


----------



## anotheremptysky

I bought a bunch of turtlenecks at Target yesterday for $2 because they were the only warm shirts I could find anywhere in south florida, haha.

I also bought this betsey johnson dress and it came yesterday


----------



## seahorseinstripes

*junk food's* rolling stone ripped tees, the ramones and kiss.


----------



## choozen1ne

New Jeans and White Tanks from Gap and a shirt from TJ Maxx later in the week I thinkI am ordering a dress from Victoria Secrect for a up coming wedding


----------



## talldrnkofwater

tickets to aruba in june


----------



## Chanel4evr

A black jersey dress by Laundry, this comfy dress in a green
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2928876?cm_ven=yahoo&cm_cat=datafeed&cm_pla=dresses:women:dress&cm_ite=velvet_by_graham_%26_spencer_'nydia'_halter_dress:183605

Found a white Chanel suit for $350 at resale shop already altered to my size XXS.


----------



## gglvs2shop

A pair of pants, a sweater, shoes, jewelry--all from Anthropologie.


----------



## Cherry44

H&M white linen skirt
Mango black mini skirt
Zara stripe tee


----------



## socalchk09

prom dress
prom shoes
jewlery for prom

hollister sweats
bracelet
abercrombie skirt
abercrombie shorts 
hollister tote.


----------



## maedchen

I just got a Mike & Chris leather hoodie! Yay! I'm so excited cause I got to use revolve's 30% discount so it was a really good buy


----------



## ruusu

kitchen shoes (veery seexy) 
black cap <--- ^^ both for work
cotton embroired bolero
white top
blue scarf


----------



## fieryfashionist

Went to Woodbury today... bad idea haha  I picked up a silk Missoni scarf, R&R cropped jeans, Vince tank, La Rok capris, a Missoni cardi, and a Nanette Lepore velvet jacket!  Ohhh, and these gorgeous gold Gucci heels!


----------



## evychew

crystal black ribbon flynt seven for all mankind jeans, and a crystal purple ribbon flynt seven for all mankind jeans (kind of silly of me though because they are both the exact same wash!) and then a diane von furstenberg 3/4 sleeve button down dress and another DVF floral-print dress.


----------



## Podacarpis

_My haul in the span of 2 months:_

_ http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04331a.jpg_
_*Diane von Furstenberg giant butterfly explosion *slinky jersey deep double V neckline __flutter dolman __sleeves ruched waist *"Suron"* wrap dress_

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04274a.jpg
_*Diane von Furstenberg* *spring shadows* silk jersey banded uncollared V neckline l__oose 3/4 sleeves __*"Renny"* kimono mini wrap dress_

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04081a.jpg
_*Diane von Furstenberg*_ _diamond cube green/navy/white vintage print silk jersey _
_uncollared 3/4 sleeves *Julian* wrap dress_

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04223a.jpg
_*Diane von Furstenberg leopard grey *vintage print silk jersey uncollared 3/4 sleeves *Julian* wrap dress_


----------



## chloe.clementine

2 tops from Marc by Marc Jacobs but I think I'm gonna return one of them. 

Pencil jeans by J Brand. I love this one!


----------



## chloe.clementine

Oh, I also got a navy blue sleeveless tunic by Splendid . The weather in here has been nice.


----------



## charismaticxoxo

today's mini haul:
dress pants
white eyelet tank
thin black sweater

throughout this week:
espadrilles
flipflops
3 dress shirts
3 tanks
skinny jeans
dress
and... a pair of socks! all from JCREW =)


----------



## chloe.clementine

*charismaticxoxo*, what skinny jeans you got?


----------



## bijou

red tory burch reva flats 
johnson shorts
abercrombie & fitch smock top
banana republic cropped cardigan in black
black and brown leggings from express
joie button-up from bloomingdales in white


----------



## hfxshopgirl

black and white floral print ella moss tank
black c&c california wrangler tee
marc by marc jacobs aviator sunglasses


----------



## creighbaby

three long dresses by elssa goodman, t-bags and black halo.


----------



## cordeeelia

A Michelle Lowe-Holder for Topshop satin jacket. £50 but the satin is amazing! :-P

Also an Adam+Eve silver tweed bolero. x


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought a DKNY skirt from neiman marcus last call
 Eddie Bauer sweater for my boyfriend
A cute cherries bracelet from a vendor.


----------



## patois

Gucci silver and white spring coat
Prada black pleated sleeveless top
LAMB city print trench
Theory navy JoJo cotton belted top
Habitual white jeans


----------



## gucci fan

2 pair of target capris and white shirt.

I Love Target!!


----------



## LABAG

Podacarpis said:


> _My haul in the span of 2 months:_
> 
> _http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04331a.jpg_
> _*Diane von Furstenberg giant butterfly explosion *slinky jersey deep double V neckline __flutter dolman __sleeves ruched waist *"Suron"* wrap dress_
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04274a.jpg
> _*Diane von Furstenberg* *spring shadows* silk jersey banded uncollared V neckline l__oose 3/4 sleeves __*"Renny"* kimono mini wrap dress_
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04081a.jpg
> _*Diane von Furstenberg*_ _diamond cube green/navy/white vintage print silk jersey _
> _uncollared 3/4 sleeves *Julian* wrap dress_
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04223a.jpg
> _*Diane von Furstenberg leopard grey *vintage print silk jersey uncollared 3/4 sleeves *Julian* wrap dress_


I am looking at a Julian top -how are sizes? I'm a 10-12.Thanks


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

Today I took the train to Munich to pay my biannual visit  to its Diesel store. I bought four shirts and a pair of very short shorts... I love all those items, but I think I still need to buy some more.

I didn't bother with other brands (Kenzo, Just Cavalli, Richmond) this time, because I don't like to cheat on a special boutique in Italy which always gives me nice discounts.


----------



## KristyDarling

Oh, how I envy everyone else's designer brand shopping sprees! None for me, or DH would have me in divorce court! I get all my stuff from local mid-range boutiques where nothing costs more than $200 max. Lets me save $$$ for my bags! lol. 

KLd Signature polka dot baby-doll top
KLd Signature mod white shift dress with white polka dot pattern
Salaam navy print jersey skirt
Michael Stars blue cap-sleeved t-shirt with lace trim.


----------



## atlbaggirl

Two Dresses from Neiman Marcus (First Call Sale)
-Issa London Print
-DVF Print


----------



## jellybebe

Tokidoki Cactus hoodie
LA Made ruched tank top
gray Rich & Skinny jeans
black Wilfred empire-waist dress


----------



## dmitchell15

4 scarfs that are different floral print
2 cable knit sweaters from target (white and grey)
1 blue blouse from marshall's
2 ralph lauren shirts and 1 polo from Ross and TJ Maxx
1 sweater that is layered with another shirt at TJ Maxx
1 pair of Ralph Lauren flip flops that are black with pink trim
1 sweater vest/shell from liz claiborne that is light purple and cream with some floral print


----------



## rin

Seven capris with skull print cuffs!


----------



## retro-girl

Went shopping yesterday! I bought:

-ordered the lulu dress from J.Crew (I hope it fits)
-two Lacoste polos (teal and green)
-three tops from Forever 21


----------



## StaceyLS83

2 of my favorite t-shirts (perfect-fit Deep V) from Old Navy
White shorts from Old Navy


----------



## LVobsessed415

this morning I purchased a few dresses from American Rag at Nordstroms.


----------



## gucci fan

Cream button down shirt from one of Target's visiting designers.  I really should own stock in this company.


----------



## pisdapisda79

2 Diane Von Furstenberg Wrap dresses
Dress from Pink Tartan below:


----------



## ms~dior

my new purchases....way too many,
x2 3/4length river island cargo pants (white pair& cream pair)
gorgeous royal blue silk see by chloe button blousen
swarovski crystel encrusted skinny enzo jeans (gorgeous little boutique)
kylie for h&m bikini's (4my hols later this yr...3 weeks in the dominican republic, yey)
loads of basics, tops from river island, matalan primark, topshop, playboy flip flops,....i could go on , but i wont! lol, i alwys go crazy each season


----------



## Clake76

Marc by Marc Jacobs grey/white polo
Theory bootcut navy pinstripe pants
Paul Smith grey military style linen jacket
Orange nylon Prada bag
Adam+Eve Silk/Cashmere brown sweater
Adam+Eve blue shorts
American Apparell Deep V-neck tees (blk, white, forest)
H&M khaki shorts


----------



## jimmyneyugn

H&M: 3 pique polos, 3 short sleeve button ups, and 1 cotton stretch polo


----------



## fieryfashionist

Two DVF wrap dresses, and a pair of skinny white Sevens for $50 (I think I robbed them haha, someone must have put a wrong tag on the jeans)... all purchased at the NM private sale.


----------



## girlie

Top Shop/Kate Moss section - Skinny black jeans, skinny double belt


----------



## hfxshopgirl

splendid 3/4 sleeve striped hoody


----------



## dmitchell15

Another cable knit sweater from target in yellow. I plan to buy every color so I can add to my basic wardrobe. Besides, I really like cable knit.


----------



## evychew

Rock & Republic jeans (lead fleur)


----------



## ldldb

Marni jacket--set me back a bit but I am sooo in love with it!


----------



## kitti

NYD TRC A pockets, Diesel Hippers, and hanes socks  hehe


----------



## alioops

Missoni gown at Filenes Basement for $340.00...

I have nowhere to wear it, but for the price how could I not buy it... This is the first time in my life I am hoping a summer wedding comes up.


----------



## takeoutbox

just bought this color block dress from Zara, a blk and a white tee, capsleeve, vneck with a cute little bottom in the front.


----------



## filtered vanilla

Gap - long black cotton "boyfriend" tee (on sale~)


----------



## takeoutbox

just bought a blk long basic tee on sale yesterday as well.


----------



## Podacarpis

_My haul:_
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04487a.jpg
_*DVF* *Justin* wrap dress in *Night Sunflowers Black *_
*     from Neiman Marcus*
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04459a.jpg
_*DVF Justin* wrap dress in *Heart Leaves Green*_
*     from Saks Fifth*

_*Patrick Robinson *blue medallion knotty strap knit dress_
_with elastic waist_
_*from Target*_


----------



## ruusu

Now what was the last one.... Oh I bought a lovely flouncy skirt and a white embroidered cropped coat from a second hand store  Both are great finds


----------



## Tangerine

BeBe leather jacket, motorcycle style.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

alioops said:


> Missoni gown at Filenes Basement for $340.00...
> 
> I have nowhere to wear it, but for the price how could I not buy it... This is the first time in my life I am hoping a summer wedding comes up.


 
stunning!!!  and great price!


----------



## vuittonGirl

Just got a dress, a blouse, and a pair of jeans.


----------



## Virginia

*A black American Rag cotton dress for $7.50 at Macy's!*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gap thermal vneck, black two calvin klein jeans knit vneck sweaters (tan, white)


----------



## PHENOMENON

black shorts


----------



## tiny cat

Cute vintage dark Levi's - fit perfectly!


----------



## dmitchell15

Ralph lauren cable knit polo


----------



## superBag

mango mini dresses and 2 pairs of jeans


----------



## sheanabelle

today i bought my first pair of true religion jeans. I know, i'm a little late with the trend but they look hot!


----------



## Deesie

2 tops from A&F


----------



## Wishdoll

Just some black mango shirts to wear around the garden


----------



## Jadore

* A cute & simple Summer Dress (Black) From Forever 21 (very figure flattering (im alittle curvy). Deff does not look like a F21 piece
* A semi tunic long linen dress F21
* French Collar short black & white jacet (looks like a DVF piece
*A Moschino lime green & purple jacket
*Free People Black Tank
*Free People Yellow Tank
*Free People Jersey tunic
*Free People yellow tunic with flower details (very cute)
*Zara white linnen puffy top
*Moschino White top with rainbow beadded detailing
*Sweet Romeo Velour Hoodie
*A&F denim skirt
* Habitual shorts
*Betsey Johnson leather wristlet (Petrol color)

I also got my brother A Giafranco Ferre sport jacket its white =]


----------



## xoxo_chanel

fidelity jeans
juicy zip-up
little miss lucky tee


----------



## crlrox

From Bloomies sale:
-Primp Red Sailboat thermal for $33!
-Primp White Anchor thermal for $43!
-Lacoste V-neck Sweater Halter for $37!


----------



## nightshade

3.1 philip lim silk beaded blouse
gap design edition rodarte bow blouse


----------



## NYCBelle

6 "wife beater" tanks from old navy they were 2 for $15. and a pair of shorts for the beach while i'm on vacation to wear over my bathsuit


----------



## kirsten

Last night I bought 3 pairs of jeans: 7's, Joes and Paige.

I absolutely hate shopping for jeans, so it was quite a successful night to be able to find 3 pairs I was happy with. Granted I tried on around 50 pairs to find the perfect ones.


----------



## evychew

a pair of paige denim metallic las palmas.

I really need to stop buying jeans.


----------



## PrincessCouture

New Juicy hoodie.  It's hard to see but its all made of little hearts.


----------



## ldldb

PrincessCouture said:


> New Juicy hoodie. It's hard to see but its all made of little hearts.


 
^^that's so cute! where did you find it?


----------



## PrincessCouture

ldldb said:


> ^^that's so cute! where did you find it?


 
Nordstrom.  They also have the pink one on nordstrom.com but not the white.  I found it in the store.

Here's the link: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2930095...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=2384425&P=1


----------



## choozen1ne

That top is really cute I love anything withhearts on it


----------



## piggyinpink

Mike & Chris Perry Fleece Hoodie - the fit is awesome!
A.P.C. blouse - love this brand!


----------



## ruusu

a bikini


----------



## Sudy

Another pair of 7FAM roxanne skinnies. I love the fit, so I jump at any chance to get one in another wash.


----------



## jellybebe

I just got my first Primp piece - the long Doe tank. It's really cute but I'm not sure how awesome it looks on me (I was wearing a dress so I had to try on a pair of ill-fitting jeans at the store) but I like it as a nice basic. I also got a pair of shorts and this t-shirt:


----------



## snoozle

A pair of hudson skinny jeans with zippers on the bottom, they fit nice, a pair of true religions that everyone seems to have so I thought I'd give them a chance.  Three shirts same style different colour and a lacy top and a long sweatshirt and two pairs of oliver peoples sunglassess I've wanted for a long time and found the right shape.  They are a far superior lens to any of my other sunnies.  Those were my purchases for today and yesterday as a treat for myself.


----------



## joonam11

three pairs of jeans:

1. 74AMK lily bangkok
2. 74AMK purple crystal A pocket
3. 74AMK bombay studded A pocket

all three pairs on sale for a total of $294.00


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

three pairs of shorts for my upcoming vacation


----------



## chloe.clementine

I just got a skinny 10" J Brand in Ink . It's the best skinny jeans!!


----------



## takeoutbox

just bought this DVF wool dress today. it was $119CAD + 14% taxes.


----------



## minami

A wrap dress from Romeo&Juliet couture..really cute.


----------



## D & G rockstar

I just bought this little bad boy.   I can't believe i found her... Jill Sander 2003 silk shirt.. here's a runway picture:


----------



## Clake76

Adam+Eve Shorts
Adam+Eve Swim trunks
Adam+Eve t-shirt

As you can see - I like Adam+Eve....plus they just put alot of their Spring stuff on sale!


----------



## vintagelove

a bunch of adorable little dresses at zara... i had never been before, who knew? i love them


----------



## Agent Kitty

7 new cashmere sweaters! NM has the best sale going and I know it is too warm for them right now, but I do this every year and just save them for fall. It would have come to about $3500, but I got them all for less than $1000! Oh and a new white shirtdress from Ralph Lauren! Now I just need to have my baby (in 5 weeks) so I can wear it!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

james perse smocked cami dress in black
splendid racerback cami in raspberry
c&c pandora top in white


----------



## edsbgrl

Bought some Blue Cult and 7 for All Mankind jeans.  The 7's don't fit (I didn't try them in the store) 



7's






Blue Cult


----------



## helenNZ

apart from picking up afew awesome bargins on TradeMe (NZ answer to eBay), yesterday I went a little MAD  and bought a pair of Tsubi jeans - my FIRST ever skinnys and I still can't help but laugh and a Karen Walker 100% Alpaca Scarf!!! hehehehehe...  I shopping!


----------



## fieryfashionist

White summery eyelet dress from Shopbop (around $290ish), and a hot coral/red Michael Stars tee from Nordstrom ($50ish).


----------



## twiggers

cute theory eyelet top
Banana republic: white top, khaki A-line skirt & black capri pants (I am on a BR kick lately)
Macys: INC black & white skirt (80% off...gotta love it!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Ginger Wide Leg jeans from Seven for All Mankind.

(Photo from eLuxury)


----------



## fieryfashionist

The pitfalls of being bored and shopping online haha... just found a cute very casual Lacoste stripped polo (BF likes it, why not haha), and another summery white dress by Theory online and on sale at NM.


----------



## joonam11

went crazy at french connection and spent 1,198.xx OMG I didnt realize how amazingly cute there clothes were..there was still alot more I wanted, but I already spent money on bags,shoes, wallets....sigh


----------



## MichelleAntonia

r&r silver crown capris
calvin klein jeans lilac sweater


----------



## minami

joe's jeans
blouse frm robert rodgriduez
yellow top from rebecca beeson


----------



## Sternchen

A huge lot of Gymboree clothing for Julia  

And some bows for her hair when it gets long enough, lol.

For me, I attempted to order some capris from Old Navy, but their website was acting dumb.


----------



## alindamay

used the shopbop 20% to get 2 theory tops, 1 theory leggings, 1 clu leggings


----------



## paranoidjane

Nothing branded. A grey mini dress with a lace back which I wore out on the night itself  It got pretty positive feedback if you get my meaning. Heh.


----------



## chri5chang

1. MbyMJ floral necktie (today)
2. 7FAM stitched A pocket bootcuts (month or so)
3. MbyMJ 2 button blue blazer (2 months ago)

I play guitar too, so a lot of my money goes there...that's sort of my "handbag" addiction I guess...but I try to keep my closet happy from time to time.


----------



## Clake76

Burberry briefs
Juicy track jacket
Juicy 3/4 length shorts
Gucci loafer
Gucci military boots
White Converse Chucks


----------



## SPOILEDkiwi

I fell in love with this tunic from the H&M loves Kylie collection, so I had to get it. I just love the print and colors! It also looks way better in real life, so if you're thinking about getting it, you should


----------



## shoe gal

joe's jeans socialite in medium wash from bluefly
chip and pepper ankle jeans from shopbop
white pants, adorable lace tank, and another ribbon tank from target (best steals ever!) 

and i'm on a shopping ban! too many clothes and shoes...time to save up for my next bag!


----------



## shoppy

I bought this dress to wear to a wedding


----------



## murasaki

Sonia Rykiel violet (more like magenta to me) cotton blouse with pleated/gathered neckline detail. LOVE the color!


----------



## Berlyn

Bought a bunch of Burberry, Armani, and Theory.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ralph lauren black label henley
abercrombie turtleneck sweater
cheapo gold heart earrings


----------



## LABAG

a DVF wrap dress
a DVF Shift dress
LVOE bandeau
2 Tiffany blue bandeau twillys-one for gift
a diamond/silver chain and pendant from QVC
patrick robinson( from Target) white embroidered top
a couple of books from Books A Million(on sale)


----------



## honeybrown

these frye "gwen" sandals


----------



## Allisonfaye

This outfit by Etro.


----------



## Bag Fetish

and a white eyelet tank


----------



## KristyDarling

Two short-sleeved ruffled V-neck blouses by Original Zinc (I think that's what they're called...it's a low-cost cheapie brand!) -- one in brown, one in white.


----------



## fieryfashionist

A pair of cream Dior slides on sale at NM (guess that's shoes, not clothing haha), and a bunch of Michael Stars shirts in pretty summery colors - yellow, aqua, coral, etc.!


----------



## arkouneo

This t-shirt from threadless


----------



## Nola

I bought a dark blue tunic shirt


----------



## dmitchell15

Well, not really clothing but accessories, I bought 2 missoni scarves for $20 total at Loehmann's. They are cotton and they are smaller scarfs but they are really pretty. I plan to go shopping today. I will have to see what I can find off of my wish list.


----------



## StaceyLS83

Trina Turk Pismo Capris in Black.


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG, I just purchased my very first designer clothing item!!! (not counting my jeans) A Missoni knee-length skirt with aqua, yellow, brown, orange, and cream zigzags!!! NM SF was having their pre-sale today and I snapped it up! DH will pass out when I tell him how much it costs (I've never paid more than $150 for any one clothing item before, beside my wedding gown), but it fit SO WELL. Now I know why people pay $$$ for these things!


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought:
-a Polo t-shirt
-a pair of blue keds sneakers
-a pair of steve madden leopard print peeptoe with a bow shoes (I promise they are cute)
-a 3 pack of multi colored puma socks
- a pair of black and white puma socks


----------



## KristyDarling

KristyDarling said:


> OMG, I just purchased my very first designer clothing item!!! (not counting my jeans) A Missoni knee-length skirt with aqua, yellow, brown, orange, and cream zigzags!!! NM SF was having their pre-sale today and I snapped it up! DH will pass out when I tell him how much it costs (I've never paid more than $150 for any one clothing item before, beside my wedding gown), but it fit SO WELL. Now I know why people pay $$$ for these things!


Update: I'm returning the skirt.   I examined it more closely at home and found snags scattered throughout.  Well, it WAS a sale item!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

KristyDarling said:


> Update: I'm returning the skirt.  I examined it more closely at home and found snags scattered throughout.  Well, it WAS a sale item!


 
i hate when that happens i bet hubby is relieved!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

twelfth street tube top dress
Tart jersey jumper





hype silk top
galliano top





shorts and skirts for the summer!!! 





TR basic bobby
Primp heart hoodie


----------



## KristyDarling

Oooooo, NICE HAUL Mello!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

mello_yello_jen said:


> twelfth street tube top dress
> Tart jersey jumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hype silk top
> galliano top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shorts and skirts for the summer!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TR basic bobby
> Primp heart hoodie



wow, great stuff!


----------



## Oh Donna!

*well, tonight I bought my daughter the most amazing Betsey Johnson "party" dress for her 25th bday in Las Vegas next month.  Its black and looks awesome on her.....the price? ~gulp!~ $440.00.*

*worth every penny!*


----------



## Nymph

The Great Singapore Sale is on right now, and I'm in SO much trouble! I can't shop without picking something up - even when I try to walk around with my arms crossed, and my eyes looking down!

:ninja:

I turn 25 in July! Wonder if my mom will get me such a fab dress too!!


----------



## Virginia

*Tuesday of last week I picked up a peach colored C.Ronson sweater and a white w/blue anchors Primp tank.*


----------



## Cherry44

I'm so in love with linen. Purchased linen few pants, skirts in black, white. Summer time!!!!!!!


----------



## LABAG

Podacarpis said:


> _My haul:_
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04487a.jpg
> _*DVF* *Justin* wrap dress in *Night Sunflowers Black *_
> *from Neiman Marcus*
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC04459a.jpg
> _*DVF Justin* wrap dress in *Heart Leaves Green*_
> *from Saks Fifth*
> 
> _*Patrick Robinson *blue medallion knotty strap knit dress_
> _with elastic waist_
> _*from Target*_


love the heart dress color, how does it fit?-i am 10-12 , would 12 be alright?


----------



## Podacarpis

_Hi *LABAG*: Love the heart leaves green print, _
_                 size 12 will be perfect for you!!!_


----------



## LABAG

Podacarpis said:


> _Hi *LABAG*: Love the heart leaves green print, _
> _size 12 will be perfect for you!!!_


Thanks-I will order it and also saw a python wrsp DVF that is beautiful.( I can were that in fall as well with black knee high boots)
I love DVF !!!!!!!!!
I ESPECIALLY LOVE HER SALES AND THE FACT THAT SHE HAS TIMELESS DRESSES.tHANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## lara0112

finally bought a shirt dress (love those) from the Madonna for H&M line - can't believe that bec I usually don't like the celeb lines. but it has a great colour and was on sale.

and i bought a tunic from COS, nice khaki colour


----------



## ztin2

I just bought Tsubi's black super skinny zip jeans..

It looks like this 
http://www.mycatwalk.com.au/pages/tsubi-jeans_39.html#


----------



## surlygirl

Bought this suit online and received it yesterday! So cute. I can't wear it to work though, so I don't know when I'll get to debut this outfit.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Labag, I wanted to buy this DVF wrap dress but have only seen it online (I live in Canada & the selection is horrible) could you by any chance post a pic of yourself wearing it it?



LABAG said:


> Thanks-I will order it and also saw a python wrsp DVF that is beautiful.( I can were that in fall as well with black knee high boots)
> I love DVF !!!!!!!!!
> I ESPECIALLY LOVE HER SALES AND THE FACT THAT SHE HAS TIMELESS DRESSES.tHANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

DVF wrap top


----------



## missmustard

A couple of racerback tank tops from Mossimo, in black and white.


----------



## Blair Waldorf

3.1 Phillip Lim denim paperbag skirt!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

a burnt orange long sleeved v neck top at abercrombie for 12.90. i love deals


----------



## LABAG

pisdapisda79 said:


> Labag, I wanted to buy this DVF wrap dress but have only seen it online (I live in Canada & the selection is horrible) could you by any chance post a pic of yourself wearing it it?


Which one?
the python or green heart? I am awaiting for both of them as we speak.
I'll take  pic when i get them


----------



## LABAG

shoppy said:


> I bought this dress to wear to a wedding


Love it, does it fit nice , is it a black band under bust , please tell me no tie? Its a versital year around  DVF dress, what about the length? 
I am thinking about it, it Is on sale at Bloomingdales for 195.00.


----------



## evychew

-SFAM floral flynts
-A bunch of basics from Jcrew (pink cardigan, white v neck sweater, white and black v neck tees)
-white c&c heartbreak tank top
-black velour juicy sweats
-green penguin jacket 
-cream-colored nanette lepore blouse
- puella shirt

(i can't post pictures bc I shipped these all to my house in the US and i'm currently abroad)


----------



## chloe.clementine

*evychew*, good shopping! I would love to see pics!

*nerdphanie*, I love the skirt! It's really cute. How does it fit?

I recently went on shopping binge on shopbop.com. These are what I got.


----------



## Miss 2 A

Linen jacket from Artizia, 
Tommy Hilfiger blazer/jacket in camel
Pants (black and beige) so comfy!


----------



## pseub

Heaven help me, but I've been eyeing this HH jacket and passed on it when it was on sale before.  It's back on sale now, and I ordered this morning.

http://haydenharnett.com/index.cgi?action=detail&style=NORABLU&back=http%3A%2F%2Fhaydenharnett.com%2Findex.cgi%3Faction%3Dsale_apparel%26discount%3DSMSALE07%26page1%3D2


----------



## bagsforme

I bought Chloe sweater and shorts, Adam + Eve tops and shorts, Pucci dresses.


----------



## pseub

Those Pucci dresses are so much fun!  As Manolo the Shoeblogger says, "Pucci makes the smiles."


----------



## hfxshopgirl

james perse dress




young, fabulous & broke dress


----------



## purly

Burberry shirt.


----------



## berry22

BCBC top


----------



## melissa06

BCBG Max Azria brown halter bubble dress


----------



## pisdapisda79

Bagsforme: I absoluteley  the Pucci dresses they are stunning



bagsforme said:


> I bought Chloe sweater and shorts, Adam + Eve tops and shorts, Pucci dresses.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Banana Republic dress for a wedding:


----------



## evychew

Chloe.clementine - your cream-colored dress is soo cute-- I was debating that for a while too on shopbop! 

PS I'll have the boytoy take some pics -- they were all shipped to his place (away from my parents )

I just ordered this elie tahari shirt:


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ what a sweet boyfriend!  and awesome new purchases!


----------



## chloe.clementine

evychew said:


> Chloe.clementine - your cream-colored dress is soo cute-- I was debating that for a while too on shopbop!
> 
> PS I'll have the boytoy take some pics -- they were all shipped to his place (away from my parents )
> 
> I just ordered this elie tahari shirt:


 
I'm wearing it right now  and it's very comfortable. The joy of having second address, hehehe.... I usually ship it to work .


----------



## trish_jeanne

True religions. JOEY BIG T's!!! WOO WOOO. I wanted Dojos too (was going to buy) but a bunch of other costs came up and I already paid for the joeys


----------



## designerjunki79

my latest is a sass&bide yellow silk tie-shoulder dress with swarovski crystals all over the bust.  I have no idea where I am going to wear it, but it was sooo pretty!


----------



## Aheadphones

My latest purchases is a Gap pink and white striped shirt from the outlet stores. Then Pepe Jeans London embroidered jeans with a matching jumper. I absolutely love it!


----------



## dmitchell15

3 cable knit sweaters from target in navy, heather pink, and light blue. They were on clearance and on my basics lists for my wardrobe.


----------



## Podacarpis

*Diane von Furstenberg Antonio wrap dress*
_in* tropical zebra black*_
_from *Nordstrom's* Half Yearly Sale_


----------



## cordeeelia

Today I bought this Topshop dress. Its amazing! Costs £32 (about USD$65)


----------



## bjchilipepper

humm......one pair of brown PINKO wool shorts, one pair of Generra black bermuda shorts with buttons, one pair of Joie pale blue shorts with contrasting pipping. yes i am on a shorts binge


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I got myself this cute care bear t-shirt


----------



## cherlizabeth

Two leather jackets.


----------



## dmitchell15

one white cable knit sweater from target. I'm trying to buy one in every color because they are great for my basic wardrobe!


----------



## sheanabelle

vince grey striped tank
C&C green apple tank


----------



## nightshade

3.1 phillip lim yeats blouse
and
3.1 phillip lim rosette tee dress!


----------



## snoozle

R&R jeans, theory sweater, dkny military jacket and some H&M jogging pants which are my favourite right now.


----------



## PHENOMENON

rock & republic jeans


----------



## Sudy

It was a battle between rock & republic jeans and seven's. I ended up getting yet another pair of 7FAM roxanne skinnies. The style works really good on a curvy figure and the washes they come in really make the jeans "pop". The R&R's fit well but the seven detailing won out.


----------



## PrincessCouture

Michael Stars, C&C and a cute little piggy necklace.  I just thought it was random.


----------



## nawth21

a hello kitty T and Bloo from Foster's T, both from hot topic lol.


----------



## sheanabelle

Princess~ I love all 3!

today I bought a vince tshirt, james perse white tee, splendid henley, generra dress, and a c&c tank. And i want to go back to the bloomies sale tomorrow for more!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

PrincessCouture the piggynecklace is too cute!


----------



## Sarina

Guess? jeans.


----------



## Backbone

Lucky 7 jeans.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I got a pretty green Ella Moss vneck top that ties around the back and the new Primp swan jacket and tshirt at Bloomies today. I didn't realize they had such an amazing sale going!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

soul revival dress
tart babydoll type dress
Miss Sixty denim dress





True Religion Kate Capri
Language Los Angeles top


----------



## hfxshopgirl

j brand wide legs in ink...saw them on kate moss and needed them!


----------



## Deesie

A shirt & a pair of skinny jeans from A&F.


----------



## bern

http://www.willowltd.com/primary_elements_feb_mar_07/primary_elements/pet04_top_pes07_skirt

I bought this Willow top on sale yesterday. I've been oggling it for a couple of months and now it's mine!

I also finally ordered some Tsubi skinny black jeans with zips. Not sure if I can pull them off, but I'll give it a red hot go!!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I used the $30 in gift cards I got with my purchases the other day from Bloomies and got the last C&C California ice cream tank top they had for only $21!


----------



## minami

A pale gold party dress from Adrianna Papell at Nordies


----------



## Arlington

A short black trench type coat. Its not a brand but it fit perfect


----------



## StaceyLS83

A pumpkin-colored, deep v-neck babydoll knit top by Susanna Monaco.  It was love at first sight!


----------



## wordpast

Really cute Alice&Olivia Dress. It's sooo cute


----------



## MissM

A pair of Pedro Garcia sandals... They are awesome.. Practical but still extremely beautiful


----------



## Clake76

Armani Jeans White Jacket
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492047633&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446154683&R=882790454115&P_name=Armani+Jeans&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1182381124957


----------



## Fleur de lis

I'm pretty happy about this; I called Isle of Skye Cashmere to order a sweater in five colors. After speaking with me for a few minutes the owner understood that I was buying my second choice, because the four-ply weight I preferred wasn't available at her store. And she did a completely unexpected thing: she volunteered to have her manufacturer make the sweaters in the heavier 4 ply weight as a special order. How wonderful is that?


----------



## Think2Day

7 for all mankind jeans and juicy tracksuit


----------



## Gaia

MissM said:


> A pair of Pedro Garcia sandals... They are awesome.. Practical but still extremely beautiful



Which are they? I adore Garcia sandals


----------



## dmitchell15

My boyfriend just bought me a beautiful dress from a store called Tribeca. It is blue and it is gorgeous. I may go by there tomorrow and buy another dress. That is my favorite store for beautiful dresses that are unique.


----------



## evychew

black fur-lined zipup sweater by Juicy Couture  (it does get quite chilly during the winter )

I know I promised pictures of my other recent purchases, but since my bf will be sending me my clothes to Taiwan in a few weeks, I will be taking the photos then. Sorry!!


----------



## Spo0oky

A pair of _Diesel_ jeans (I don't know why but I can't have enough..) and a few t-shirts from _Energie_ 'nd _Hugo Boss_..


----------



## dmitchell15

3 pairs of jeans
1 pair of black/white slacks
2 sweaters

all from target on clearance.


----------



## amelie

Just a quick trip to h&m for a basic black top, and a cheap but perfect size and shape bag.


----------



## Tangerine

R&R jeans.

City DKNY skinny pants.


----------



## pisdapisda79

DVF wrap dress from Barney's


----------



## LABAG

DVF wrap dress in chocolate from Saks on sale!-on saturday


----------



## SuLi

I purchased this in Bloomie's NYC this past weekend:






(Picture from Aloha Rag)

It's Diane von Furstenberg.


----------



## panopticon

2 Tara Jarmon sweaters (one for me, one for my mom) and an A.P.C. dress.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

laRok babydoll top
Moschino Jeans dog shirt
Paige tank












Trina Turk coral floral dress
Free People dress

and some jeans that i need to pickup


----------



## Neeya

I did some serious summer shopping the other day...

From Anthropologie:

(2) "Wilderness Maze" skirts, one in Orange one in Turquoise
(1) "Folk Dance" skirt (looooove this one!)
(1) "Blue Jay" skirt
(1) "Dear Abby" skirt in white

JCrew:

(2) V-neck beach tees
(1) Beach hoodie in white
(1) White jersey hoodie
(1) navy v neck
(1) cropped jean jacket
(2) Poplin blouses (hot pink, navy)


Need more shoes now


----------



## MassLaw15

I think the last clothing I purchased was a couple of weeks ago at Marshall's.
Adidas zip up track jacekt black w/ white stripes for $12!!!
BCBG Black soft & clingy hoodie w/ BCBG crystal logo for $15!!!!

And some summer basics that were super cheap.
Light cotton dark blue dress
Light spandexy material Brown long dress
Basically some items I can throw on when its hot out & not feel like I'm a hoochy mama. I don't do shorts or short skirts. So long, flowy (trying to catch a breeze) dresses are more my thing.


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

juicy red terry hoodie
juicy charcoal puff sleeve tunic
juicy 'plunge' dress


----------



## hfxshopgirl

ella moss blue dress
james perse stretch tank in white
james perse long sleeve ribbed tee in black
alice & olivia leggings
topless california black horsehoe cami


----------



## jenskar

A Gautier swim suit -- the sarong next to it is old but something I love.  It's fully lined in a flesh color, outer shell is a transparent black fine mesh and those are faux rhinestones sewn under the mesh.  I wanted something really different -- and thankfully, it was 50% off !


----------



## jenskar

mello -- I LOVE those dresses !!!  I'll have to try on some of hers.  What department store carries them ??


----------



## mello_yello_jen

jenskar said:


> mello -- I LOVE those dresses !!! I'll have to try on some of hers. What department store carries them ??


 
macy*s does.  i dont know about NYC but call the impulse dpt. ahead of time to see if they carry it 

LOVEEE your bathing suit!  and the sarong is gorgeous!!  congrats on finding it for 50% off, i love deals!


----------



## Joydaly

Mello - Your dresses  are hot and you wear them well


----------



## xxsillyx

Today: 2 pairs of True Religion Daisy Shorts, Kenzie Sweater, Juicy Couture heart shape back pocket skirt, black terry Juicy Couture hoodie and Hrajuku Lovers t-shirt.
Yesterday 6/29/07: Tahari slacks, True Religion Cargo and Free People tank top.


----------



## Miss 2 A

AE - boyfriend tank and dress on sale.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

ella moss bikini



adam + eve tee


----------



## elmel

the saks sale!! juicy sweats and bcbg cropped black pants.


----------



## atlbaggirl

Neiman Marcus Sale 
Two DVF Vintage Print Wrap Dresses


----------



## JoannaSweden

A Balenciaga tee.


----------



## crlrox

Supersale at Nordstrom Rack:
7FAM Tweed Malibu shorts
Habitual Skinny Glory Jeans in Caroline
Juicy Couture jacket

Shopbop sale:
Primp Gray Sailboat Hoodie
Splendid Gray Thermal


----------



## rosieroseanna

*A Whistles white skirt reduced from £90 to £45*


----------



## deejoy

I bought a Michael Stars puff sleeve shirt in Twilight from the shine collection.


----------



## aki_sato

I just won this top on ebay and planning to wear it with my 12" J Brand skinny jeans


----------



## aki_sato

and this from Revolve 

I shouldn't have had a day off now I am perusing and buying online like crazy!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I got myself these 3 tops from Revolve


----------



## pisdapisda79

All from the Bloomie's sale, 4 Juicy items & a Missoni Dress for $213


----------



## dmitchell15

a green cable knit sweater
a black sweater
2 necklaces
2 pairs of wedges
2 t shirts

All from target, lately I have been loving target's clearance section.


----------



## LABAG

dmitchell15 said:


> a green cable knit sweater
> a black sweater
> 2 necklaces
> 2 pairs of wedges
> 2 t shirts
> 
> All from target, lately I have been loving target's clearance section.


Ditto for Target, I got a green cable sweater, a blue cable sweater, a black cable sweater,a fushia cable sweater each 4.98! 
I also got this Issac M. trenchcoat with cut out embroidery in black-LOVEEEEEEE IT! FOR 20.99
You can not beat their clearance!!!!!!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Nothing special, an assortment of shirts and a sweatshirt from Hollister... [not designer, I know, budget's low -- darn the 16 yr old age requirement for jobs...ush:]


----------



## Charlie

I got some BCBG leather quilted flats and a pair of seven jeans A pocket for less than 100 dollars at the saks outlet.. couple of gym pants from old navy.. I need to buy a really cute afordable dress for my DH's friend wedding.. not very expensive since i will use it for only one day... any recommendations??


----------



## dmitchell15

Not really clothing, but I just bought a burberry sunvisor that was on clearance at saks 5th avenue.


----------



## leslie_x

I bought a Jully Kang dress. marked down from 200  to 140 .


----------



## reyrey

I've been on a bit of a shopping binge too...:blink:

- Mike and Chris black Maxwell leather hoodie
- Country road cotton shorts
- Steve Madden black shorts
- Johnson Gertrude shorts x2
- Country road navy skirt
- Primp swan thermal and hearts t-shirt
- AG angel jeans
- lots of turtleneck tops - about 7...
- lots of stockings
- Andrea Brueckner Luxembourg satchel...
- 2 pairs of shoes (black work shoes)
- Sportsgirl tunic top
- Dotti black cotton top with vintage buttons...

eeep... i think i'll stop now... i hadn't realised how much i've bought in the last few weeks. damn these sales!!!


----------



## fendifemale

Satin dress w/floral print.


----------



## ashakes

Good thing we are just talking about clothing...hehe

2 Ella Moss dresses:  1 red and 1 yellow


----------



## minami

1 bcbg dress
3 rebecca beeson t shirts
3 jap tops from yesstyle.com
3 designer history tops
all online haha


----------



## naturale

I bought this dress yesterday....I feel so sexy in it....I don't recognize the brand....it was $119 from Dillards.


----------



## Bags4me

This target dress for $17


----------



## sonya

Bags4me said:


> This target dress for $17




Excellent deal! So cute!


----------



## fendifemale

naturale said:


> I bought this dress yesterday....I feel so sexy in it....I don't recognize the brand....it was $119 from Dillards.


SASSY!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

naturale said:


> I bought this dress yesterday....I feel so sexy in it....I don't recognize the brand....it was $119 from Dillards.



you look it too! great dress. hot body, btw


----------



## momo43

two C&C dresses, a gold hawk blouse 


all online!


----------



## Clake76

I returned the jacket from Saks and ordered another jacket and sweater (marine) from Hugo Boss:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1184126050989

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1184126108383


----------



## soundjade

i need to stop shopping i am seriously broke and i have about 11 restaurants reserved for restaurant week. i dont even think its possible for me to eat that much. 

in the last few weeks i've bought 
8 pairs of shoes 

and in the last week alone 
575s, joe's, and just yesterday jamesjeans (FOR $29! HAH!!!!!) 

oh and my anya hindmarch I'M NOT A PLASTIC BAG 
which i love dearly hehehe.  ok, that was like almost a month ago


----------



## thithi

so many good sales!  

DVF gray and black dress
2 pairs gray citizens for $39 at Barney's and Saks
1 Love by Ya-Ya tank
1 pair of blue citizens 
8 pairs of shoes at DSW, what a great sale!


----------



## atlbaggirl

Online today at lunch --
3 DVF dresses from NM.com on sale


----------



## momo43

a DVF dress that i've been stalking for 60% off at nordstrom.com


----------



## paree

vince leather jacket on sale from NM
hot pink terry tracksuit by Juicy
ksubi jeans with zipper on sale
J brand jeans on sale


----------



## pisdapisda79

T-bags dress from Saks


----------



## panopticon

Loeffler Randall flats


----------



## knshdion

A pair of paige jeans in the hillhurst style and a norma kamali for everlast top for less than a $150 total!


----------



## Tutu

White high waist skinny pants by Filippa K (30 % off) and a black cotton tee by Burberry (40 % off).

They look awesome together


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ed hardy by christian audigier shirt (w/ crystals! )
banana republic button up


----------



## dmitchell15

a t-shirt from target that was on clearance
a pair of jeans from target that was on clearance


----------



## Miss 2 A

Esprit cottony peasant style dress and tank top
le chauteu babydoll top. 
Tommy Hilfiger denim jacket


----------



## mmcgurgan

t-bags dress from saks, issa dress from saks (66% off!) and a bunch of t shirts, pants, and hoodies from the new victoria's secret pink line. i love it all!


----------



## Sarina

a shirt from Zara. (:


----------



## LOREBUNDE

momo43 said:


> a DVF dress that i've been stalking for 60% off at nordstrom.com


I've had a DVF dress on my wishlist for years!  Congrats!


----------



## eliza

Wide leg pure wash hudson jeans - no fading/distressing.

I'm rebelling against the skinny jean


----------



## latest obsession

- Juicy couture tracksuit from Bergdorf in Hot pink (trophy wife) - This is going back as it's way too pink. I shoulda gotten basic black  $102 for both pieces

- Tahari brown pants suit at Saks off fifth for $216!!! Soooo gorgeous and lovely cut. Pants need to be hemmed

-Khaki pants and basic long sleeve tee from gap for a total of $20 !!

- 7 Jeans from Saks off 5th for $93 - again need to be hemmed

...it's tough being short but it does curb the jean buying impulses


----------



## heartbrkerforu

i went shopping today and got a michael kors slip on sneaker with a tiger print.  i'm in high school so its perfect for my age but still chic.  my parents band me from buying another pair of jeans.....
20 pairs.. a little excessive... i know.. but when true religion comes out with another pair i must get them!


----------



## misskt

Two Cacharel dresses 


The first one (on the left) from their Fall/Winter 2006 Collection







My second one, from the Spring/Summer 2006 Collection






Only mine's a light pink colour.


----------



## Carmen82

misskt said:


> Two Cacharel dresses
> 
> 
> The first one (on the left) from their Fall/Winter 2006 Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second one, from the Spring/Summer 2006 Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only mine's a light pink colour.


 
I LOVE that dress!!!!! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I just bought 7 Three Dots t-shirts, each a different color.  Good news is they are the best t-shirts ever!  Bad news is they are $46 each, so yes I just did spend $340 on tees.  lol


----------



## Olgavd

A white denim mini skirt by Victoria's Secret.


----------



## pippop

C&C black full length leggings on sale from activeendeavors. Only 16.20!!!


----------



## LABAG

A black silk/wool wrap DVF BREA dress-on sale Nordstoms for 146.00, reg. 465.00! gREAt for fall and holidays!

 Also 2 emilio pucci scarves from Elux on sale 25.00 each-great hair wraps
3 bathing siuts from Academy ( I have a pool and needed new sUIts), one is royal blue and the other two are black with red, and black with purple.


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

Graham & Spencer silk charmeuse top with puffy sleeves in a gorgeous magenta color... looking for a picture!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

d&g zebra/cheetah print tee
Yaya Alfalo merino wool/cashmere blend sweater





galliano draping knit dress


----------



## Tutu

Black J. Lindeberg jeans.


----------



## Miss 2 A

2 Gap hoodies in white and plum (soooooo adorable!) 
Black long sleeve top from gap
1 roxy retro wave bikini
1 roxy large beach towel 
1 other bikini
1 skirtini in black 
1 pair or leggings from Mango


----------



## Pchans

Carrie Bradshaw said:


> Graham & Spencer silk charmeuse top with puffy sleeves in a gorgeous magenta color... looking for a picture!


 
this one?


----------



## disney4us

Two pairs of jeans and a sleeveless cotton top from from Banana Republic, and several other sleeveless cotton tops from another little shop.  I just noticed they are all mostly white or cream with a little eyelet detailing on them.  It's so hot in the summer.


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

Pchans said:


> this one?




That's it! I love it


----------



## disney4us

I love that top.


----------



## fendifemale

these have eggplant and lilac stripes- you just can't tell by the pic.


This is the shirt that goes with them. All cops from Kohls.

I also got a vibrant striped shirt from Rue21 for *$5*.


----------



## Miss 2 A

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 218469
> 
> these have eggplant and lilac stripes- you just can't tell by the pic.
> View attachment 218470
> 
> This is the shirt that goes with them. All cops from Kohls.
> 
> I also got a vibrant striped shirt from Rue21 for *$5*.



This shirt colour is amazing!! I was going to pick up something in this colour yesterday as well, but I did get a hoodie in a plum from Gap, just love it!!


----------



## azia

panopticon said:


> Loeffler Randall flats



those are absolutely gorgeous! Loeffler Randall is one of my favourite lines. Jessie Randall (one half of the duo) is so pretty and stylish and their home is AMAZING (they featured it in domino magazine)


----------



## fendifemale

Miss 2 A said:


> This shirt colour is amazing!! I was going to pick up something in this colour yesterday as well, but I did get a hoodie in a plum from Gap, just love it!!


OH I bet that's pretty.


----------



## lolitakali

A long Black Missoni halter dress.

Will post pic. later.


----------



## vintagelove

hayden-harnett 'luciana overprint silk wrap dress' in cream.


----------



## pinkpearl

two pairs of seven jeans, one pair of "weber" jeans and a black armani basic (t-shirt)


----------



## Miss 2 A

Miss 2 A said:


> Esprit cottony peasant style dress and tank top
> le chauteu babydoll top.
> Tommy Hilfiger denim jacket


----------



## fendifemale

CUTE^


----------



## Wentworth-Roth

This beautiful Kenzo Homme summer sweater: brown sugar-coloured linen/cotton blend with handsewn star&flower embroideries and star&flower patches.


----------



## missmarckatie

Jak and Rae print tunic top
Juicy couture silk embroidered dress 







How it looks when worn:


----------



## rin

This top from Vera Wang...


----------



## Tutu

^ very nice, Rin!

Here's what I got today:






(A purple J. Lindeberg top and a green Burberry skirt)

Sorry for the quality of the photo


----------



## JoannaSweden

I just got a pair of simple, black Prada pants yesterday.


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

omg, missmarckatie, where did you find that Jak & Rae top? i have it from like a year ago and want to buy it again because I am obsessed with mine.



I bought... 
-black leggings
-plum colored v-neck
-light pink workout shirt
-ribbed tank dress

....all from american apparel


----------



## lolitakali

Just got this from NM before they close for the night!

This Flynt Grommet 7 for all mankind jean.... for $49 

Loved the grommets on the waist!  Oh beware a lot of "fakes" on e-bay.  The Dojo grommet is one of them listed and still selling for $90++... better off buying from a big-name department store!!


----------



## missmarckatie

Carrie Bradshaw said:


> omg, missmarckatie, where did you find that Jak & Rae top? i have it from like a year ago and want to buy it again because I am obsessed with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought...
> -black leggings
> -plum colored v-neck
> -light pink workout shirt
> -ribbed tank dress
> 
> ....all from american apparel



Pm-ed you


----------



## hfxshopgirl

this ella moss top




adam+eve t in white


----------



## chloehandbags

A Missoni Mantella Wool Wrap:



















Which I will probably wear in this way:​


----------



## wordpast

^^ how pretty!


----------



## chloehandbags

^ Thank you, wordpast!


----------



## aussie*glamour

Half of the range from Witchery's summer line and the cutest Kookai shrunken puff sleeve jacket


----------



## Podacarpis

_My haul:_

_ *DVF Maylea* tuxedo wrap dress_
_ *DVF Eliot* dress_
_ *DVF Seymour* dress_
_ *DVF Lear *dress_
_ *DVF* modal jersey strapless bubble dress_
_ *DVF Bond* mini dress_
_    from *Bergdorfs & Bloomies*_
* http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/Podacarpis/DSC05096a.jpg*


----------



## D & G rockstar

I bought a rock and republic track jacket






and 3 dresses:


----------



## fendifemale

$4 blouse.
mine is jade green and I bought matching jade green/white polka dot peep toe wedges to go with it.
shoes were $7.50.


----------



## chloehandbags

D & G rockstar said:


>


 

I particularly like this one.


----------



## chloehandbags

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 226233
> 
> $4 blouse.
> mine is jade green and I bought matching jade green/white polka dot peep toe wedges to go with it.
> shoes were $7.50.


 

Nice colour!


----------



## Tutu

A blue Juicy Couture trench coat with cropped sleeves. It was 30% off, only $280.


----------



## Sarina

Paul Frank t-shirt. It's funny.


----------



## bprimuslevy

In anticipation of fall and finally being able to buy non-maternity clothes:

MaxMara wool pencil skirt
2 BCBG tops
An Elie Tahari oversized sweater


----------



## fendifemale

chloehandbags said:


> Nice colour!


Thanks!


----------



## pisdapisda79

R&R Jeans


----------



## Ihateknockoffs

A Micheal Kors Jacket that is tan.  Ohhhh how i love it.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

this ella moss tunic/dress


----------



## Hanalei

A Rory Becca dress from Shopbop


----------



## D & G rockstar

chloehandbags said:


> I particularly like this one.



Thanks chloehandbags!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

rachel pally dress in yellow.


----------



## dmitchell15

A burberry umbrella and scarf
3 aeropostle polos in dark pink, green and dark blue
1 shirt from ralph lauren
1 dress from A.B.S Swarzch (sp)


----------



## ashakes

Grey Ant Dress from Shopbop
Burberry Smocked Nova Check Scarf
Theory Dress from Shopbop
T-Bags Dynasty Dress


----------



## dmitchell15

1 black and white puma hat
1 green lace camisole from target
1 green micheal stars t-shirt
6 pairs of undies from VS

It is tax free holiday in Georgia! I have been shopping all weekend.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

from the banana friends & family:
black jackson cuffed wide leg trousers
brown cropped cuffed trousers


----------



## PrincessCouture

DVF lips wrap dress
Juicy Couture navy tracksuit
Juicy Couture black voile tunic
Juicy Couture 'Country Club' bikini


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I bought a couple of Ella Moss tops (orange striped and baby blue striped), an Ella Moss dress (navy striped) and a Primp thermal that's cream with purple butterflies.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

PrincessCouture said:


> DVF lips wrap dress
> Juicy Couture navy tracksuit
> Juicy Couture black voile tunic
> Juicy Couture 'Country Club' bikini


 
I love that dress! That one and the ladybug print ones are my favorite prints though Nordie's is always out of my size.


----------



## PrincessCouture

Lvbabydoll said:


> I love that dress! That one and the ladybug print ones are my favorite prints though Nordie's is always out of my size.


 
I found an authentic one on ebay for $120!


----------



## jenskar

Two Marc Jacobs summer dresses in Ptown last week -- one that begs for fall love -- dark rich brown silk parachute silk, the other is a flirty little strappy jersey I danced in at the Police concert a few nights later.  One was on sale too !!


----------



## LABAG

PrincessCouture said:


> DVF lips wrap dress
> Juicy Couture navy tracksuit
> Juicy Couture black voile tunic
> Juicy Couture 'Country Club' bikini


lOVE THE DVF LIP DRESS-I got it a coule of months ago.
I also just bought another brown graphic print wrap DVF DRESS,  I know its not clothes)-Marc Jacobs Venetia black bag, Chloe gold edith and a sweet flowers LV bandeau(probably won't keep the Chloe, too bright...)
A DVF camel kimino ,its a bathing coverup, but plan on using as tunic over jeans.
A DVF GREEN PRINT TOP WITH BLACK SASH-CUTE! 
A black merino wool cardigan
and denim jacket with silver trim and 3/4 puff sleeves-


----------



## fendifemale

*$3.40 Apt9 Blouse*






*$10* *Daisy Fuentes Dress* (I fell in love with the ruffle neckline. Okay, so I'm a ruffle freak!)


----------



## dmitchell15

I just bought 3 camisoles from Kohl's for $3.60 on clearance of 80% off.
1 black baby doll shirt from old navy on clearance for $6.99.
1 pair of fashion earrings for $1.00 from Goody's
1 purple polo shirt from Macy's for $5.24
1 pair of sterling silver earring from macy's for $16. 

I have been shopping a lot because it was tax free weekend in Georgia.


----------



## legaldiva

A pair of True Religion Billy jeans for $56 on Ebay.


----------



## amelie

A grey cardigan with big black dots in a random pattern, on sale.

A black woollen skirt, for winter.


----------



## LABAG

fendifemale said:


> *$3.40 Apt9 Blouse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *$10* *Daisy Fuentes Dress* (I fell in love with the ruffle neckline. Okay, so I'm a ruffle freak!)


Nice things awesome prices....-especially the dress-I love ruffles too! Congrats


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Just got a cute sleeveless top from Pucci on ebay for $100


----------



## annemerrick

Just bought this jacket!!! I will wear it with either black pants or jeans....black top underneath...and red suede heels!


----------



## fendifemale

dmitchell15 said:


> I just bought 3 camisoles from Kohl's for $3.60 on clearance of 80% off.
> 1 black baby doll shirt from old navy on clearance for $6.99.
> 1 pair of fashion earrings for $1.00 from Goody's
> 1 purple polo shirt from Macy's for $5.24
> 1 pair of sterling silver earring from macy's for $16.
> 
> I have been shopping a lot because it was tax free weekend in Georgia.


Tax FREE doesnt start until the 17th over here. BOO!


----------



## fendifemale

Thanks Labag!
That's a gorgeous coat Annemerrick.


----------



## katriese831

Juicy Velour Hoodie in Ruby, only $62 thanks to the Anniversary Sale at Nordstrom!


----------



## cordeeelia

A silver linen jacket from Monsoon
A pair of 942 Jett J Brand Jeans (they are amazing!)


----------



## cascratchfever




----------



## leslie_x

a pair of seven for all mankind skinny jeans:


----------



## Miss 2 A

Sale items (end of the season) 

Gap summer cotton trousers/denim
Gap stripe purple and white tshirt
Roxy pink and white check babydoll tank top


Suzy Shier classic fit black pants
A whole bunch of Le senza stuff on sale ush:


Nine west wedge sandals on sale for less than half price (not sure if this is considered "clothing")


----------



## kasumi168

I went on a slurge last week..

*From Revolve clothing*

Mike & Chris Taylor wide sleeve jacket http://www.revolveclothing.com/productpages/MIKE-WO62.jsp

Mike & Chris Graham Box Jacket
http://www.revolveclothing.com/productpages/MIKE-WO84.jsp

Joie Canvas Striped Flats
http://www.revolveclothing.com/productpages/JOIE-WZ1.jsp


*From Net-A-Porter*

See by Chloe Angel Blouse
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/24343

Pucci Rosone Ballet Flats
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/23149

Paul & Joe Soupirs Peasant Top
https://www.net-a-porter.com/product/21706

*From Barney's*

Louboutins Simple Black round toe Pumps
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...dex=true&perPageElements=10&categoryId=543853

Mike & Chris short sleeve jacket
http://www.barneys.com/b/browse/pro...dIndex=5&listSize=8&query=8426&dsnrIndex=true


I am just waiting for them to arrive tomorrow (NAP) or by the end of this week for the rest


----------



## FashionMIKE

Versace White Nylon Pants


----------



## Viviana325

I was suppose to go grab a one piece bathing suit...And instead i went to the LV store and bought some multicolor mules and 2 inclusion bracelets, then I grad some juicy shirts...I forgot the bathing suit....ha ha


----------



## shoegal

Just bought these wraps from Camilla and Marc and Ya Ya.


----------



## Ms. P

I had a small spree at Anthropology, bought Joe's honey jeans, Love the fit.  And a few great tops.  I love Anthropology.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I got this cute shirt:






And a yellow striped Ella Moss top from Bloomies.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Just bought this DVF skirt:


----------



## greenleaflettuc

Bought this DVF cashmere wrap from Nordstrom today
http://dianevonfurstenberg.com/store/ProductDisplay.do?componentId=124&asin=B000SOEWPC

and this coat
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2944674...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6009080&P=1

Now I'm just waiting for fall


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

that hollister charcoal blazer, and white a&f tube dress






juicy charcoal puff sleeve teee, a&f brown plaid shorts

i think thats about it oh and i bought a yellow bathing suit while on vacation as well


----------



## edsbgrl

This 3/4 sleeve "half" turtleneck.

Planning to wear a funky top under it.


----------



## leslie_x

these two from Karen Millen


----------



## LVobsessed415

yesterday I purchased a pair of true religion kate jeans.


----------



## mr. couturier

I ordered a '20s silk evening coat from a vintage boutique's website.  Still waiting for it to come though.


----------



## whiteorleander

Lvbabydoll said:


> I got this cute shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a yellow striped Ella Moss top from Bloomies.



 that is the coolest t-shirt!!!


----------



## cordeeelia

Siwy Hannah Crop Jeans in Eclipse from Shopbop!

I have to wait a week for it arrive now!  YAY!


----------



## taylee

Lvbabydoll said:


> I got this cute shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a yellow striped Ella Moss top from Bloomies.



I LOVE THAT SHIRT!!!!!! Where can i get it? Thanks!


----------



## fendifemale

leslie_x said:


> these two from Karen Millen


 
*I love it!*


----------



## fendifemale

(I have this one in indigo & tourqoise.)


----------



## rags2riches

I recently brought a paid of David Bitton jeans for about $10 and I love them very much...now I'm on the hunt for more of his jeans.


----------



## mockinglee

Waiting on this Harkham dress from Pink Mascara!


----------



## digby723

leslie_x said:


> these two from Karen Millen


 
I LOVE both of these, esp the blue one!!


----------



## FALLAX COR

cordeeelia said:


> Siwy Hannah Crop Jeans in Eclipse from Shopbop!
> 
> I have to wait a week for it arrive now!  YAY!



siwy jeans are great. they make your butt look amazing.

i bought stirrup leggings and a delicious gyro today. lol!


----------



## MissL

Bought a pair of skinny jeans & babydoll floral top.


----------



## JoannaSweden

I got 6 Petit Bateau tops (Petit Bateau is my fave brand for basic tees and tops, so comfy and the quality really is great!) on sale, each of these was like 3 $ each!


----------



## Claire_Dior

I got a pair of J & company jeans this weekend!


----------



## susieserb

A Cole Haan leather jacket in lamb's skin and wool.  Bring Fall ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fendifemale

susieserb said:


> A Cole Haan leather jacket in lamb's skin and wool.* Bring Fall ON*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snoopylaughs

A pair of Levi's skinnies that fit great for tiny teacup me, hunting the racks at Dillard's pays off, $5 :}


----------



## pghandbag

Recently, I got the Old Navy Boatneck Dress in Black, The Old Navy Babydoll hoodie (that looks like the Mike and Chris one) in Black, a grey tent dress, an Old Navy leather hoodie (that looks like a mike and chris one but is way less nice obviously) from ebay, a vest from goodwill, Nanette Lepore Keds, black mary jane heeled dance tap shoes without the taps, Marc jacobs purple heels, a plaid scarf from Urban, a bunch of vintage necklaces, and a Navy Manoush tie neck dress from ebay (had stalked on Barneys.com but missed it). 

Photos of some of the things attached below left to right: (nanette keds, marc jacobs shoes, vest and tent dress, manoush dress)


----------



## fendifemale

Cute! I really love the blue dress and purple heels on you. The bags are truly drool worthy.


----------



## pghandbag

Thanks so much, fendifemale!!


----------



## ClickFive

pghandbag said:


> Recently, I got the Old Navy Boatneck Dress in Black, The Old Navy Babydoll hoodie (that looks like the Mike and Chris one) in Black, a grey tent dress, an Old Navy leather hoodie (that looks like a mike and chris one but is way less nice obviously) from ebay, a vest from goodwill, Nanette Lepore Keds, black mary jane heeled dance tap shoes without the taps, Marc jacobs purple heels, a plaid scarf from Urban, a bunch of vintage necklaces, and a Navy Manoush tie neck dress from ebay (had stalked on Barneys.com but missed it).
> 
> Photos of some of the things attached below left to right: (nanette keds, marc jacobs shoes, vest and tent dress, manoush dress)


 

Do you like the Old Navy babydoll? Juicy Couture made a cute one very similar and I'm not sure whether to go an save money at Old Navy or if it will be sacrificing the cut and the cuteness of it...

Any pics???? You have such a great way of pulling outfits together, you must show us the baby doll hoodie in action!!!


----------



## ClickFive

greenleaflettuc said:


> Bought this DVF cashmere wrap from Nordstrom today
> http://dianevonfurstenberg.com/store/ProductDisplay.do?componentId=124&asin=B000SOEWPC
> 
> and this coat
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2944674...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6009080&P=1
> 
> Now I'm just waiting for fall


 

That coat is amazing.


----------



## leslie_x

Thanks fendifemale & digby723!!


----------



## pghandbag

ClickFive said:


> Do you like the Old Navy babydoll? Juicy Couture made a cute one very similar and I'm not sure whether to go an save money at Old Navy or if it will be sacrificing the cut and the cuteness of it...
> 
> Any pics???? You have such a great way of pulling outfits together, you must show us the baby doll hoodie in action!!!



That's so sweet of you to say!  I do like the hoodie because it's such a bargain... I couldn't justify the money on Mike and Chris for something so trendy. So far I have only worn the baby doll hoodie when it has been rainy and crappy out (with jeans tucked into black rainboots) because it's been too warm otherwise. I will snap a photo tonight though and post it in a bit.


----------



## LoveMyMuiMui

Will you tell us what the Betsey Johnson party dress?  If you have a picture, will you post it?  Thanks.


----------



## LoveMyMuiMui

Oops, what I meant was, will you tell us what the BJ party dress looks like...


----------



## LoveMyMuiMui

MissM said:


> A pair of Pedro Garcia sandals... They are awesome.. Practical but still extremely beautiful


MissM, Do you have a picture of your Pedro Garcia sandals?
Thanks.


----------



## LoveMyMuiMui

My most recent purchase was a Betsey Johnson Leopard Chain Bracelet w/ Lightning Bolt.  It is large, funky, and chunky.  Love it!


----------



## Tulip Purple

The most clothing I recent purchased are Zara, Mango, Topshops & 21 Forever.


----------



## leslie_x

esprit wool dress (with my new prada belt & shoes)


----------



## Tulip Purple

*leslie_x* u are stunning!!! Luv yr outfit. Nice red shoes & belt.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

did a little fall shopping:

ella moss faux wrap dress in black
alice & olivia striped sweater
drykon for beautiful people black waist coat
c&c california exploded leopard tunic
james perse long tanks in blue and charcoal
hope & glorie purple ruffle tank
theory liza turtleneck in black
velvet wrap sweater in black


----------



## misskt

My $400 CAD pair of Paige jeans:shame:






{Paige premium denim website}


----------



## LABAG

Did a little shopping when I went to pickup my new glasses @Lenscrafters-Dillards had a nice sale-I bought several pieces of jewelry, my favorite is a 36" marcasite chain and kite shaped pendant-really nice!
I also got an Eillen Fisher camel sweater that will look nice with a brown belt,
A black skirt and black beaded sweater
And my Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse brown leopard shawl came in -its really soft and nice purple signature on corner


----------



## Tulip Purple

OMG..Luv this Jeans. Thx for sharing *misskt*.



misskt said:


> My $400 CAD pair of Paige jeans:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> {Paige premium denim website}


----------



## fendifemale

leslie_x said:


> esprit wool dress (with my new prada belt & shoes)


Okay someone needs to start posting in the daily outfit thread.


----------



## Tiare

All purchased on Friday: a few tank tops from Urban Outfitters and then a Splendid wrap and beautiful coat from Anthropologie.


----------



## Tiare

Tulip Purple said:


> OMG..Luv this Jeans. Thx for sharing *misskt*.


 
I love those jeans... unfortunately they don't fit me well!


----------



## Tulip Purple

Last wkend have purchased: 2 pcs black dresses Zara, 3 pcs satin dresses Zara, and 3 chiffon tops  OMG.. am a freak of Zara!!!


----------



## handbag*girl

I worked about 75 hours last week and when my day ended today I went to Nordstroms...oh boy...
3 Free People tops that can be worn with leggings or jeans...
and 2 tanks and a t shirt...
a did a quick swing through the Gap and found two paits of cords that look awsome on me...


----------



## ruusu

Very exciting I know, but a basic shirt from H&M.


----------



## leslie_x

Tulip Purple said:


> *leslie_x* u are stunning!!! Luv yr outfit. Nice red shoes & belt.


 
thanks tulip purple!!!


----------



## leslie_x

fendifemale said:


> Okay someone needs to start posting in the daily outfit thread.


 
hehe, but I actually did not wear it yet so technically I can't post it in the daily outfit thread .
I always try my purchases back on when I'm back home, hihi, so much fun!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

ella moss color block top in royal blue
LA made turtleneck dress in wine
theory liza turtleneck in white


----------



## Booga1003

lapis black dress


----------



## cascratchfever

J.crew dress on sale for $50!


----------



## choccypie

A Miss Sixty top in the sales, it was about £30


----------



## momo43

black ABS jersey scoopneck tank dress with a skinny black patent belt
blue theory blazer


----------



## shihfan

this guess dress
i havent bought anythign Guess since like, high school! but this dress fits me like a glove and gives me curves =) highly recommend! also the tweed/wool texture looks expensive. 
http://shop.guess.com/ProductDetail...=1&rpt=Department.aspx&pt=ProductListing.aspx


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

juicy puff sleeved terry hoodie in mrs robinson(pink)


----------



## Keane Fan

brown flowy bcbg top


----------



## Viviana325

Yesturday, I visited the intermix in my local mall  and couldn't resist this beautiful  CMalandrino red short dress, with some leggings to match. Can't wait to weat it later. It's so cute.


----------



## Virginia

I presold a pair of SFAM jeans & a blue BCBG dress yesterday at Macy's.


----------



## [[WEE-YiN__XO]]

Goldsign 'Orchid' Wide Leg Pants from Nordstrom 



& VS Babydoll 

Both to wear for my sisters birthday

x


----------



## Perfect Day

love white trousers - so 'Liz Hurley'.  Reckon they go brilliant with black leather jacket and black heels


----------



## BagsAreMyBabies

Today I bought:

Black leggings from American Apparel
Kimichi and Blue Tunic from Urban Outfitters
Black shooties by Soft 
Pocket Agenda by Kate Spade
Bead for my Troll Necklace


----------



## Nuts25

pghandbag said:


> Recently, I got the Old Navy Boatneck Dress in Black, The Old Navy Babydoll hoodie (that looks like the Mike and Chris one) in Black, a grey tent dress, an Old Navy leather hoodie (that looks like a mike and chris one but is way less nice obviously) from ebay, a vest from goodwill, Nanette Lepore Keds, black mary jane heeled dance tap shoes without the taps, Marc jacobs purple heels, a plaid scarf from Urban, a bunch of vintage necklaces, and a Navy Manoush tie neck dress from ebay (had stalked on Barneys.com but missed it).
> 
> Photos of some of the things attached below left to right: (nanette keds, marc jacobs shoes, vest and tent dress, manoush dress)


 
OMG! I Love your blue dress!  
Simply gorgeous! WOW!


----------



## aka*kirara

ksubi jeans!~ i bought a pair of jet black skinny zip jeans and a pair of lean bean vintage indigo skinny jeans


----------



## claireZk

2 tops from Nordies. I love them both!


----------



## carol86cruz

these cute shirts!! $10.99 each!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

michael by michael kors grey/white striped sweater with crystal buttons and monogram 

armani exchange aviators


----------



## savvyblonde

*Rock and republic jeans which I don't need but the fit is TDF*


----------



## pghandbag

Marc by Marc Jacobs dress from NAP sale
Maeve dress from Anthropologie
Alexander McQueen pumps from Yoox (though these are probably going back)


----------



## bb10lue

OMG...i brought soooo many stuffs in the past month, lets see..
6 pair of jeans (2 skinnys, 1 bootcut, 1 capri, 2 shorts)
1 knit
2 dresses
10 tees


----------



## yesther

a super cute DVF dress that I missed on neimans last call and found at NR for 90!


----------



## leslie_x

Bought a red wool dress and a purple cardigan.
ow yes and 2 burberry coats but they have their own thread  !


----------



## lindacris

A great yellow/gold pea coat from j crew and 2 DVF wrap dresses on sale from Norstrom.


----------



## Michele26

St. John Knit.


----------



## dmitchell15

A kenar cashmere sweater in gray
A red cable knit sweater in red


----------



## quenda

A black capelet from express


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Honestly...I am trying to remember...isn't that horrible!!

Ok...still thinking, still thinking...

Crap...maybe tee's in, like, February or March???  Is that possible???  (Do chonies count???  I got new undies a month ago!!!)


----------



## fendifemale

leslie_x said:


> Bought a red wool dress and a purple cardigan.
> ow yes and 2 burberry coats but they have their own thread !


love it!


----------



## dmitchell15

two cable knit sweaters from target in orange and black for $4.24 each. THey were on super clearance. I needed the orange one, but I alread have two black, but figured you can never have enough black cable knit.


----------



## LABAG

dmitchell15 said:


> two cable knit sweaters from target in orange and black for $4.24 each. THey were on super clearance. I needed the orange one, but I alread have two black, but figured you can never have enough black cable knit.


Me too- I got pink, black, kelly green and orange and blue for 4.99 each
They are great staples for the fall and I wear jeans to work-I'm a chemist and lab coat so dressing is not important-only when I go out with hubby and friends and go to church.


----------



## victoria123

I just bought 2 new chanel bags!


----------



## PetitePhysique

A George Washington University hoodie.


----------



## shoegal

Just bought this Elijah top


----------



## momo43

this dress/tunic top:


----------



## Malaya

I recently purchases an Alexander McQueen leather jacket lined with shearling its absolutely gorgeous  and I got a stella McCartney knit sweater that has an asymmetrical zipper and goes all the way down to my knees, will post pics soon!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

james perse long sleeve t
james perse tank


----------



## Redorfe

Black Lucky cardigan w/pretty flower embroidery; can't wait to wear it!


----------



## Keane Fan

Redorfe said:


> Black Lucky cardigan w/pretty flower embroidery; can't wait to wear it!


that sounds cute! got a pic?


----------



## hfxshopgirl

c&c california dress





banana republic sweater jumper for work


----------



## BlueCherries

American Eagle pink short sleeve hoodie with hearts.


----------



## FanAddict

today: ran some errands and found the Alice Temperley blue "melton" coat and the black button-down vest in sizes that fit me
yesterday: Premise black tank dress and Tahari pencil skirt, both on sale at Saks


----------



## Redorfe

no picture b/c I don't have a digital camera.

I can describe it though: it's a thin black wool cardigan w/ 3 quarter length sleeves.  there is a flower embroidered w/red & yellow yarn on the left side; there is green & red embroidery on the edges as well.  It's cuter than it sounds
yeesh a picture would've been worth almost a million words in this case.

maybe it's time to update & finally join the 97% of ppl who own digital cameras.



Keane Fan said:


> that sounds cute! got a pic?


----------



## jmcadon

White shirt from the new Vera Wang line from Kohls and R&R jeans.


----------



## Tulip Purple

OMG guys..u bought fabulous items!!

I bought 4 pieces ZARA tops.


----------



## yesther

I just bought these two at neimans: A DVF dress and a Vince dress


----------



## Sweetpea83

BCBG dress.


----------



## H_addict

Dolce & Gabbana leather jacket.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

2 pairs of Jeans Seven and BCBG


----------



## yesther

i just added a vince top from neimans....the last call sale is killing me!


----------



## JoannaSweden

A vintage pink Marcel Marongiu raw silk jacket. If vintage doesnt count, it was a black leather jacket in a small boutique where I live.


----------



## eskimo*gem

i've just recieved these from Topshop.com this morning, i love them all, the 2 dresses are so cute!


----------



## MissThing

I got two tops from uniqlo last week from the knifhtbridge store - they cost me £11 - after I dropped £140 on a LV pochette!

http://www.uniqlo.co.uk/catalogue/women/t-shirts-and-polos/62963-crew-neck-long-sleeve-t-shirt


----------



## LeeMiller

Lets see a couple of scarves/pasminas, a burnt orange jacket from H&M (the one on their fall cover - getting this a little more cropped by the tailor), J.Crew cardigan,  Banana republic dress (love this dress!), H&M jacket, a backless Club Monoco turtleneck in black (have no idea how to get a bra that will work with this!), a funky belt made of two black ties, a black wool jacket, and a lace top (all from a NYC designer co-op), a grey vest and shimmery grey top to wear underneath from H&M, black tank H&M, and brown slacks H&M.

(Note I've NEVER found so much great stuff at H&M - its totally wierd).


----------



## BlueCherries

Market Dress from Free People:






and Royal Art Tank, also from Free People.






Bought at the Bloomingdale's that just opened today!


----------



## pursewatch

A blue silk halter dress from Banana Republic.


----------



## Suzzeee

A bluish grey long sleeveless cardigan with tie front from Marc by Marc Jacobs from Blommies SF - sorry I couldn't find a pic and was too lazy to dig out the digital camera  It's super cozy and the tie front keeps it from looking too oversized.  I can't wait to wear it - still waaay too warm here in CA.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

some basics for work:
robert rodriguez jersey tee in black
alice & olivia black turtleneck


----------



## iluvshopin

For me it is always jeans...I need to get a grip!!!


I had to have these Seven's as I love the ginger style and am collecting them at an alarming rate I have three in different washes, but the high rise wide leg is sooo comfy!!!
I am blaming Jessani on this purchase, because she looked so good in these.





Also bought a great classic pair of Diesel Ronhar 764 from a lovely lady on one of the denim forums... 





And this cardigan because bloomies gave me a credit so I got it for $45...I looove it!!!






And that is my most recent purchases for this weekend, I am done!!!

Hahahaaa...:okay:


----------



## sheanabelle

just bought these tory burch flats from shop bop.


----------



## Miss 2 A

Black Sweater Dress with a cute smocked (or kinda gathered and pinched/stitched if you know what I mean) bodice from Winners (canadian)


----------



## dmitchell15

3 shirts from the gap
1 jean skirt from the gap
1 Liz Claiborne wallet
2 liz claiborne necklaces
1 pair of Michael Kors gianna pumps
1 silver sky blue topaz, amethyst, and Iolite ring
1 pendant necklace from target
1 headband from target
1 ralph lauren purse that is black with gold pony


----------



## pisdapisda79

Lacoste v-neck sweater





Ralph Lauren chocolate brown cable turtlneck sweater


----------



## Perfect Day

This was almost my latest purchase but a size too big 






£30

http://www.oxfam.org.uk/shop/ProductDetails.aspx?catalog=HighStDonated&product=27874


----------



## wordpast

Just got these two from shopbop. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry, I deleted, wasn't recent.

I just bought, some shorts (cheap) a cute MK orange sweater, 2 pair of patent leather flats, a beautiful knit cherry apple red smock (can't wait till it gets colder), and a F. Biasa purs, and CHaan purse...


----------



## Tutu

I ordered these lamé leggings from American Apparel on Monday. I wish they'd arrive already!


----------



## poptarts

Moschino Balloon Coat. It's really adorable =)


----------



## iluvmnhattan

Juicy Couture tshirt tank dress with sequins, M Missoni dress (love), YAYA blousy dress, TIBI color block dress and this supa comfy black sweater sleeveless number that has slouchy fit with two pickets at bottom...can't remember brand? but it looks hot with my new theory boots  yay for shopping sprees on your lunch!!!


----------



## iluvmnhattan

Oh Tutu, i love those leggings! what are you gonna wear them with?


----------



## Tutu

Tunics and dresses and oversized knitwear, I think. Honestly, I'm not sure just yet, I'll have to try them on and see what works!


----------



## Archipelago

I got a Betsey Johnson black silk dress today. It's a minidress with balloon sleeves. Think of a french maid. It's that kind of style. I love it! It was on sale for $130.


----------



## bagladyseattle

I recently purchased 2 dresses: 1) BCBG Runway Off White Eyelit dress and 2) BCBG Runway Toffee Chiffon Dress.  I'll have a chance to wear the dress #2 with my Jimmy Choo shoe this Saturday.


----------



## Bella100

Hi everyone, Im new to this forum and just stumbled across this thread. i love it!! Shopping is my favourite activity and this makes me feel better about my obsession.

Today I bought myself a new Lover shirt from the One Plus One summer collection and a Thomas Wylde skull scarf in bone. Getting ready for summer!! I am desperate for some of the Lover swimwear as well.

Thats all from me for today, thanks for making such a fun thread and I look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## dmitchell15

Not really clothing per se, but I bought a Missoni wool scarf that is dark pink with the traditional zig zag from off 5th Avenue (saks outlet)and 3 nice bracelets from Liz claiborne Outlet that was 3 for $9.99.


----------



## Bag Fetish




----------



## PrincessGina

Bought various thing for work: 













And this coat in the sale a couple of weeks ago (couldnt post it then):


----------



## fendifemale

Tutu said:


> I ordered these lamé leggings from American Apparel on Monday. I wish they'd arrive already!


those are so bootyliscious. i've been looking for some ever since I saw Eve's "Tambourine" video.


----------



## fendifemale

poptarts said:


> Moschino Balloon Coat. It's really adorable =)


very cute!


----------



## rmarie

mike & chris edward jacket in black leather!


----------



## littleblackbag

A Topshop coat bought on Monday. I can't describe it , it would sound yucky. But it has a hood and a checked lining, its really cute.


----------



## littleblackbag

Poptarts: i want to get in your closet and have a good rummage.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

c&c california dress in black




james perse turtleneck in white


----------



## PrincessGina

This belt in silver:


----------



## rin

"Do me in the park marc" tshirt from House of Holland. ^___^


----------



## honeybrown

h&m dress
h&m crop jacket 
mike & chris crop trench





twelfth st peep toe pump





luichiny mid calf boots (ebony)





jessica simpson peep toe pump


----------



## nada

OMG, these flats are so cool & gorgeous! Definitely TDF!


----------



## dmitchell15

a polo from aeropostle that is navy blue


----------



## tadpolenyc

nada said:


> OMG, these flats are so cool & gorgeous! Definitely TDF!


 
*i got those flats a few weeks ago, and they're great. i get tons of compliments when i wear them. shopbop.com suggests that you order half a size down because they tend to run bigger, but they're full of it. order your size or you'll end up with painfully squeezed pinky toes.*

*i went on a shopping trip to barneys new york last weekend. i got myself these:*

*vince vintage jersey tee*



*and*

*trovata terry turtleneck sweater*






*i want to go to j.crew. i gotta get me some brown flat boots! fall is my favorite season for shopping!*


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

I went a little crazy at jcrew:


----------



## Indigowaters

I just bought some Henley sweaters in orange and fuschia and a pair of Right Fit Venezia Dark Rinse bootcut jeans from Lane Bryant. Love them! Made my legs look longer and leaner and didn't gape in the back.


----------



## Bitten

Just purchased a Country Road dark dark navy satin dress with the slight bubble hem.

Would post photos, but am technically challenged.:shame:


----------



## mastermemei

I just bought a brown turtleneck top, I love it


----------



## patois

Bought this dress last week.


----------



## Agent Kitty

cashmere wrap sweater in blue/green and another in red


----------



## dmitchell15

polo from aeropostle in white


----------



## pisdapisda79

Michael Kors Sweater Dress


----------



## dmitchell15

An Armani black and silver bracelet
1 pair of aerosole brown sandals
1 blue headband


----------



## snoozle

James Perse (sp) cashmere cardigan wrap.  It is soft and lovely but the price wasn't.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

pisdapisda79 said:


> Michael Kors Sweater Dress




wow! i love it! his stuff is always


----------



## Nicole.1982

Wow, that dress is amazing!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Ladies, I totally recommend getting this dress, when I saw it I thought it would highlight all my "junk" but it is very flaterring & slimming on. PLus it looks really cute with boots.




pisdapisda79 said:


> Michael Kors Sweater Dress


----------



## yesther

work pants from the gap


----------



## muggles

Silver Tory Burch flats and a MBMJ hoodie from Nordstroms


----------



## PrincessGina

This jumper but in black:


----------



## villagegirl

Harlan skinny jeans from earnest swen at $47 and C&C california long sleeve t-shirt at $14.


----------



## Tutu

A yellow By Malene Birger top with an open back and a By Malene Birger dress from a sample sale. Also, a pretty little Dyrberg/Kern locket


----------



## courtneyh

i bought 2 pairs of taverniti jeans and now i am broke!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

splendid turtleneck dress in black


----------



## miramar

hfxshopgirl said:


> splendid turtleneck dress in black


 
This dress is very cute !!!!!! where did you get it?


----------



## Perfect Day

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2954274...rd=fur+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

i bought black juicy velour hoodie, bcbg turquoise and cream tunic dress, cream lacoste v-neck sweater, silver hardware on silver tory burch flats.

ill post pics when i get home !


----------



## sheanabelle

just bought this ella moss dress from bloomies for 15% off.


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

that dress is so cute i love sales !


----------



## Charlie

For my little cousin's 18 B-day today. OMG.. I feel so old now!! I remember when I used to take her to the movies when she was 5 years old. 

ONEILL TAHOE JACKET(In brown tho)





ROXY VANESSA JEAN






This VS Flip Flops (in pink)




VS Tshirt 



VS Pink Perfume. (All items from VS were on sale ) 



Roxy Hoddie for Me, only 13.99, I still dont know why was on the sale rack but yayyy!






This for DH




Something like this but a different brand 





I also got a white bottom shirt with a cute little black belt @ 75% off at Charlotte Russe, only 4.99 hehe and a pair denim capris @ 3.99 !!! I hope they stay in next year.


----------



## xiannie

This week I have bought a pair of Sandler shoes,Diana Ferrari shoes, Sass & Bide Cape, Sewn shorts and blouse and a Bulga bag.


----------



## xiannie

Also this Shakuhachi top, all purchases from Australia.


----------



## qtiekiki

I bought this bcbg dress to attend a wedding.  I think I will wear it for our 2nd anniversary.  I don't think the model is doing the dress justice; it's super cute IRL.


----------



## bubbleloba

Robert Rodriguez dress in sable





And this coat from Revolve...


----------



## gemski107

i've had a bit of a spree at asos.com this morning, becuase i'm stuck in bed with a cold! so i thought i'd cheer myself up!

£50 asos premium



£45 Ted Baker



£50 Ted Baker



£75 Mina



£30 Lipsy


----------



## gemski107

my spree continued!

£20 French Connection (in the sale!)



£61 Laden Showroom 



£70 Adele Laden



£38 Adele Laden



I can't wait to recieve them all! i got next day delivery so should get them tomorrow, yay!


----------



## gemski107

bubbleloba - that white coat is gorgeous! i might just take a look on revolve now!


----------



## gemski107

oh my god, i've ended up spending even more money!
orderd these from revolve!

a common thread $173



a common thread $189



jet $88 



true religion $261



i'm really gonna have to turn the computer off now before i spend any more money!


----------



## nycgr1

a brown cashmere sweater...ooh so soft


----------



## Sweetpea83

CRYLATER3 said:


> For my little cousin's 18 B-day today. OMG.. I feel so old now!! I remember when I used to take her to the movies when she was 5 years old.
> 
> ONEILL TAHOE JACKET(In brown tho)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROXY VANESSA JEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This VS Flip Flops (in pink)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VS Tshirt
> 
> 
> 
> VS Pink Perfume. (All items from VS were on sale )
> 
> 
> 
> Roxy Hoddie for Me, only 13.99, I still dont know why was on the sale rack but yayyy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This for DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this but a different brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a white bottom shirt with a cute little black belt @ 75% off at Charlotte Russe, only 4.99 hehe and a pair denim capris @ 3.99 !!! I hope they stay in next year.


 

I love those jeans! Where did you get them?


----------



## wordpast

bubbleloba said:


> Robert Rodriguez dress in sable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this coat from Revolve...



Both are fab!


----------



## LABAG

-tARGET'S GO dESIGNER BROWN LEATHER JACKET-ITS A GREAT COLOR BROWN AND LOVE THE BOMBER STYLE SHAPE.
-DANA bUCHMAN chocolate wool pants on sale
-Vince navy short sleeve cashmere wrap sweater-awesome price-$71.00 Neiman Marcus!
-Judith Ripka citrine earrings
-grey wool jacket with peter pan wide collar and kimono sleeves-love it!!!!!!!
oh and both grey and black Target jogging pants for walking .......


----------



## hfxshopgirl

miramar said:


> This dress is very cute !!!!!! where did you get it?


 
thanks!  i ordered it from revolve.  shopbop also had it, which is where the pic came from.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

theory emery black pant


----------



## bubbleloba

Thanks, *gemski107* and *wordpast*!

Revolve is out of both the dress and coat now, but I found the same coat on Nordie's website in case you are interested.  Happy shopping~


----------



## bag_lady_london

*See by Chloe Waffle Knit Cardigan
Ivory Karen Millen Coat
Reiss Dusky Pink Bolero*


----------



## yesther

i just got two pairs of J brand jeans:



and


----------



## xiannie

Ed Hardy Tee and Diesel skirt from Revolve Clothing.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

banana republic dress for work


----------



## dls80ucla

^i love that outfit!


----------



## dusty paws

chocolate ugg boots
sweater turtleneck
black cardigan
Seven for all Mankind flynt jeans
red wool coat
aaand red BCBG patent leather maryjane pumps 

I love nordstrom rack.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Just bought this DVF Trench


And Milly Dress:


----------



## sillywahine

dusty paws said:


> chocolate ugg boots
> sweater turtleneck
> black cardigan
> Seven for all Mankind flynt jeans
> red wool coat
> aaand red BCBG patent leather maryjane pumps
> 
> I love nordstrom rack.



nice! I love nordstrom rack too! I was there today and bought a pair of seven dojo crops for $49!


----------



## angelie

voom denim dress


----------



## sweetbee

*hfxshopgirl-*I got those theory pants too, with 30% off from revolve.They fit great and look perfect with my theory jacket 

And I bought a manoush sweater and a LA made skirt this morning while browsing revolve's new-ins. Gotta love their coupon-matching policy and free-shipping service to UK! I think I'm addicted to revolve lol...


----------



## hfxshopgirl

i got the same deal on the theory pants!  about 1/2 the price i would have paid in canada.  i'm soooo addicted to revolve, i think i need help!  with the canadian dollar at par with the US and free shipping to canada you just can't beat the deals on revolve.



sweetbee said:


> *hfxshopgirl-*I got those theory pants too, with 30% off from revolve.They fit great and look perfect with my theory jacket
> 
> And I bought a manoush sweater and a LA made skirt this morning while browsing revolve's new-ins. Gotta love their coupon-matching policy and free-shipping service to UK! I think I'm addicted to revolve lol...


----------



## virgirl920

This Laundry dress but a knee length version with a bit of a higher waist.  For $40 from Bloomindales!


----------



## anniea

Winter coat from Eddie Bauer


----------



## pisdapisda79

This dress is soo cute



virgirl920 said:


> This Laundry dress but a knee length version with a bit of a higher waist. For $40 from Bloomindales!


----------



## lp1062

Two cashmere v-necks from Boomies and a Hillary Radley jaclket from Boomies (with my 15% off tix), a b&w blouse (on sale), and a ss blk turtleneck and ss gray sweater jacket from the B&W store (used a $25.00 off coupon) and a pair of brown Amalfi ballet flats from Marmi.  I'm trying hard to upgrade my wardrobe a little as it's been long neglected.  I intend to buy more so I'm looking forward to everyone's answers to this thread.


----------



## dmitchell15

A cute donna morgan dress from TJ Maxx. I love that store so much for great bargains.


----------



## eskimo*gem

i just this lot from asos.com, with 10%off, yay!

adele laden £38



twenty8twelve - i've been saving for this for ages!



strutt couture


----------



## kbell

Full length stand collar wool coat - found 1 left (in my size calling my name)1/2 price @ burberryusa.
I am now on a full scale ban, not just a purse ban till after the holidays at least!!


----------



## Tiffany_Darling

*I was very busy Friday.* 

Coat by DVF (runs small)






Amada top by DVF





Marc by Marc Jacobs (I can't wait for the first chilly day so I can wear this dress)





Caridad blouse by DVF





Dress by DVF (fits perfectly)





I ordered this today and I hope it arrives in time for a party this weekend. I'm pairing it with a long gold necklace, strappy gold heels and a gold clutch.


----------



## eskimo*gem

just ordered this Primp top from revolve.com


----------



## hfxshopgirl

theory elisabeth turtleneck




theory lonan wide leg pant


----------



## pisdapisda79

DVF cashmere dress:


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Earlier on in the week..I got these with my 20% saks code. Everything but the juicy dog hoodie was on sale also.

Marc By Marc Jacobs Bella Duofold Faux Fur Lined Jacket in Ink





Vince Gauze Striped Tee in Emerald/Heather Grey





Hanky Panky Lace Bralettes in Ruby & Grape





Juicy Couture Sleep All Day Dog Hoodie in Pink


----------



## kittykittycatcat

And yesterday & the day before.
Shopbop sale-everything I got was 70% off!

Raven Jeans





Paige Jeans





Hanky Panky set





C&C tank and KJL bangle


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Me again LOL

Bloomies Sale

Joie Cashmere Sweater Dress






I'm so excited! Its going to be my xmas outfit I think. I hope it fits me.


----------



## sammydoll

I sh** you not, i bought a brand new in perfect condition (just need to repair the zipper, will be easy) Zac Posen dress (i THINK from his Fall 2005 collection) for $97 at Last Call Neiman Marcus.  Originally was $1400!


----------



## jenskar

It was a gorgeous day to drive up to Woodbury Commons, see the leaves and do some shopping.  Went to buy a new Kate Spade wallet/with key chain -- but stopped by the Prada outlet and got two pairs of wool trousers -- one black, one charcoal/gabardine -- both with detachable watch fob/key chain.  The fit is to die for.
Also picked up some dark brown Juicy cashmere drawstring pants and a matching v neck sweater -- it's getting cold !!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*kittykittycatcat*: that cashmere tunic is TDF! I just tried to order it, but they only have medium and large left. Great price too! I wonder if they'll have it in store too....


----------



## momo43

bought this DVF dress at the Rack for $36!!!!


----------



## iluvshopin

Kittykitty I looove that Joie dress...It is gorgeous!!!



My recent purchases are a pair of Diesel liv skinny jeans in this wash since I am overloaded with dark washes for fall and winter.





These Habitual jeans just for fun...


----------



## iluvshopin

Kittykitty I looove that Joie dress...It is gorgeous!!!



My recent purchases are a pair of Diesel liv skinny jeans in this wash since I am overloaded with dark washes for fall and winter.





These Habitual jeans just for fun...






I am off do some some shopping with my daughter so Hopefully I will find some tops to go with these jeans!!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

wool shift dress from banana for work


----------



## ClickFive

I bought this jacket from Miss Sixty, its Killah & I currently have a big crush on half the stuff from the lookbooks http://www.killah.it/


----------



## dmitchell15

3 long sleeve shirts from target in hunter green, magenta, and cobalt.
1 pair of silver half hoop earrings from target
1 blue headband from target.


----------



## claireZk

2 fall tops and some shoes from Kohls


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought both of these from kohl's. 

I also bought a headband from TJ Maxx.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

c&c california petrenko top in black




c&c california trina top in navy


----------



## noon

I bought a pair of James jeans and a pair of Jbrand jeans. I also bought a cashmere wrap/cozy from dkny. It is the cosiest warmest thing to wear! i love it.


----------



## mastermemei

I bought another pair of skinny jeans and I love it's blue embroidery at the back


----------



## pisdapisda79

Valentino & DVF dress from Saks:


----------



## edsbgrl

Today's purchases:

Cashmere gloves from Banana Republic





And a Banana Republic merino wool sweater (not on the website) 

Waffle boat neck t from Gap


----------



## chanelvgirl

*1 pair of 7 jeans*
*1 pair of joes jeans*
*Black knee high boots*
*Hermes scarf*
*White loose top by Cynthia Steffe*


----------



## shmoo88

I went a little crazy with Sak's triple points...and than I work by Robertson, Bevelry hills...doh Visa must be loving me!

Alice & Olivia black 3/4 dress with bugle bead, ebay steal for only $350, retails now for $485







Jay Godfrey one shoulder dress, exclusive to Intermixx, in Mint Green, $485






Alice & Oliva white bugle bead dress, ebay steal for only $120! Sells on sale for $220, reg $440






Ella Moss Tunic $150





Theory Jackets on sale for 40% off on Sak's sale:


----------



## pippop

^Love those Theory jackets! What great deals!


----------



## shopaholic81

love the dresses shmoo!


----------



## _marmalade

Juicy Couture sweat pants and BCBG silk dress


----------



## cascherping

French Connection sequin dress (I love their new dresses)


----------



## momo43

tunic top from forever 21


----------



## pisdapisda79

T-bags top & David Meister dress


----------



## edsbgrl

I actually bought this Saturday and couldn't find a pic of it:

Banana Republic Tie Front Tunic


----------



## Jahpson

some clothes for work (H&M)


----------



## Miss 2 A

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...3349&FOLDER<>folder_id=2056685985&rvform=true


Kenneth cole Reaction jacket from Winners (canadian) - 79.99!! Just the thing I was looking for.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

ella moss stevie dress in black


----------



## lp1062

Ok, I made a list of what I bought  in the last few weeks.  I've been on a bit of a buying binge since I looked in my closet and realized my wardrobe has been long neglected.  I was sorely lacking even decent basics.  I've never bought this much in such a short time.  The only solace is that nearly everything I bought was on sale between 20% and 40% off.   A couple of these things were bought for next spring/summer.  Here goes.

1 black pashmina-Nordstrom's
1 brown wide belt-NM
1 black skinny belt-Ann Taylor
1 pr. brown knee high boots-Nordstrom's (ordered)
1 pr. black Stuart Weitzman peep toe heels
6-8 pr. Spanx knee-highs, black, brow, and nude
3 pr. tights, Spanx and DKNY, black and brown
1 black quilted Ralph Lauren jacket
2 LS turtlenecks, black and gray-Black & White store
1 SS sweater jacket, grey-Black & White store
1 SS sweater jacket, navy-Marc Jacobs
2 cashmere v-neck sweaters, beige and light blue-Bloomingdale's
1 LS black/glitter mock turtleneck-Dana Buchman
1 black cowl neck sweater-Elie Tahari
1 SS sweater, olive-BCBG
1 LS sweater, brown-BCBG
2 Juicy tracksuits, cranberrry and teal
1 sleeveless cashmere shell, camel-Anne Klein
1 LS white shirt-Lafayette 48
1 LS white shirt-Ann Taylor
3 LS shirts, cranberry, black and royal blue-Theory
4 SS v-neck t's-J.Crew
4 tank tops-J. Crew
1 sleeveless top, off white-Ann TAylor
1 SS print blouse-Allison Taylor
1 LS print shirt-Craig Taylor
1 SS blouse, orange-ITW
1 black cashere sweater w/ carravaggio collar-Nanette Lepore
1 piccolo plaid blazer-Nanette Lepore
2 pr. pants, black and grey-Elie Tahari
1 pr. pants, brown-Dana Buchman
1 pr. pants, cream-BCBG
1 print skirt-Theory
Kooba Sienna handbag, black
Bulga satchel-salmon
Chanel makeup-lipstick, lip pencil, glossimer
YSL Touche Eclat


----------



## candace117

^^^ Great haul!!!! I love Chanel makeup too


----------



## lp1062

Thanks, Candace 117.  It looks a little crazy when I see it in black and white.  It also looks kind of boring.  I think I may need some color.


----------



## devinesgirl2004

Ugh, the Revolve sale has bitten me bad! I did get an awesome deal on them though!

1.Deborah Sweeney Abba Dress in Black (2)
2.Nanette Lepore Baby Love Dress in White/Black (2)
3.Tory Burch Marie Navy Trim Dress in Chimney Grey (XS)
4.Ella Moss Halter Pocket Dress in Sea Blue (S)


----------



## love2shop

Fabulous bubble/motorcycle style black French Connection jacket-$50
Black super skinny Guess pants-$18
Mary jane peep toe pumps in black suede from Nine West-$20 (had a coupon lol)
Guess turquoise mini dress-$75 (so hot for going out!!)
Kitson tennis-$95 (great for walking on campus)


----------



## hfxshopgirl

all from the revolve sale - i am so cut off!

ella moss cashmere sweaters







karoo by mark eisen dress




public library david beckham tattoo t




splendid jersey black tank dress
ed hardy love kills slowly tunic t
topless fascination t in plum


----------



## JoannaSweden

A navy blue Burberry jacket.


----------



## sheanabelle

a HOT club monaco black & pink strapless dress.


----------



## Miss 2 A

Vivienne Tam Pink silk knit metallic turtle neck sort of top. Original price (Close to $200 - sale price $34 < such a great deal!!!)


----------



## jmcadon

Vintage Bob Mackie paillette tank top!


----------



## pisdapisda79

2 sweater dresses fron NM, I have become obsessed with them


----------



## Purses

I went to Banana Republic and got the following:

http://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=35525&pid=526634

http://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=7931&pid=544166

And a green silk blouse that was sold for Fall 2007 that was on sale for half off and this necklace that looked similar to this:

http://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=33422&pid=542494
but the flower is in white bone and it goes around the whole length of the necklace


----------



## chanelbaby

art deco style dress from ASOS.com


----------



## chloe-babe

^^ I am loving the dresses on ASOS at the moment too!

I just purchased this cute little Karta dress today from Net a Porter

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/25916

Very Chloe like in the embellishment without the price tag lol!


----------



## Deelove82

-metallic knee-high Uggs for when it's really cold outside (but it's a rather discreet metallic)
-black cashmere cardigan with drawstring waist from Dear Cashmere
-olive green cashmere cardigan with drawstring waist from Dear Cashmere
-longline black cashmere V-neck sweater
-short black dufflecoat
-purple Hermès silk scarf


----------



## Miss 2 A

Old Navy Tshirt - cotton pants
Sweat shirt material purple jumper dress.


----------



## iluvshopin

Ahhh...Isee the revolve sale is killing everyone!!!
I am included in this group. I love revolve and am a very devoted customer... 

I bought today...between revolve and ssense...I am sooooo not done yet!!!


Diesel Cherock






Diesel Ronhar 8FC






Ginger White Hoodie tunic






12th st. cynthia vincent cashmere sweater


----------



## hfxshopgirl

more revolve purchases for me too..

wide vita bracelet, but in silver




rich & skinny sleek in godiva


----------



## honeybrown

wrong forum


----------



## honeybrown

double post


----------



## ~Moi~

-long belted sweater from Saks 5th Ave outlet (house brand)
-fur-lined Abercrombie hoodie (yay for fitting into kids' sizes!) 
-wide leg dark blue jeans by 7 for all Mankind (Ginger style)
-soft grey cowl neck sweater with elbow-length sleeves from Club Monaco
-a soft black wooly hat from a small shop on Queen St in Toronto 
-black round toe high heeled pumps
-leather gloves

(hee hee...it's been a bit of a shopping frenzy lately)


----------



## priiin

-Tory Burch tunic
-True Religion johnny skinny jeans
-Dolce and Gabbana black pencil skirt


----------



## surlygirl

Alice + Olivia sequined tee from Nordstrom Rack and LaROK silk tunic/dress thing. Hard to describe but really cute on. I think it's the LaROK Material Girl dress pictured, but in a different print. I love Nordstrom Rack!


----------



## candace117

Two pair of Coach ballet flats
7FAM Dojos in Mercer wash (super super dark, blue 7 stitching, Nordie's exclusive)


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

Just went a little nuts on the J.Crew sale..
Double Cloth Lady Day Coat in Navy
City-fit sparkle tweed Parker pant
Slim stretch shirt  in Maritime Blue
Ballet neck tissue tee in Wild Berry
Windsor Blue printed umbrella


----------



## niseixtenshi

black sheer pashmina from the pashminastore


----------



## lolitakali

A pair of D & G black lamb leather pants, with a half zip detailed waist, zip pockets and zip with buckle over the ankle plus quilted knee patch (D & G logo everywhere) from a major department store sales just out rack (lady pushing it in).  Very unique and I don't know if it is for a female or a male wear... fits me but seems the spring 2008 mostly the men's have that zip leather wear look going at D & G.  Impulse buy may give it to my DH if he fits.

Original Price $3,500 ++, price paid more than 2/3 off... worth the materials and workmanship.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Tory Burch cardigan


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

D&G cardigan


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

This shirt: http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...dProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=bla


----------



## sillywahine

helllllla panties from the online VS semi-annual sale!!!


----------



## sonya

A Costello Tagliapietra silk dress


----------



## katrines

-3 sets Hanky Panky bras/panties
-Vera Wang Lavender Label black cocktail dress (see thread!) 
-J. Crew green plaid silk blouse
-J. Crew navy cashmere sweater
-J. Crew black wool cardigan
-J. Crew black pointelle tights
-J. Crew red tartan silk clutch


----------



## mr. couturier

A pair of Miu Miu black leather boots, a fedora, and a vintage red suede jacket.


----------



## Clake76

Diesel:
-Long Sleeve Tee
-Grey Bootcut Cords

Energie:
-Plaid lumberjack jacket
-Long Sleeve white tee-shirt

Armani Exchange:
-Grey wool sweater
-Cream sheer cashmere v-neck sweater

Barneys:
-Rag and Bone dress trousers
-Christian Dior blue wool jacket 

Emporio Armani:
-Grey pinstiped suit
-Black nylon jacket
-white dress shirt
-bluew striped dress shirt

Reiss:
-blue oxford shirt

Bloomingdales:
-Vince Grey cashmere hoodie
-Hickey button down chambray shirt

Botega Venetta:
-High top sneakers


----------



## Queen Mahra

Roberto Cavalli skirts and tops...


----------



## angelie

3 voom dresses


----------



## LABAG

A dvf wrap dress
A dvf fushia ruffle dress-love the color
Robert Rodriguiz navy trenchcoat-it was 164.00 @Nordstroms ,385.00@Elux, originally 550.00, been looking for a navy one!!!!!!
I love pretty things! and the sale right now are awesome.........


----------



## chinsumo

Maison Martin Margiela sweater
H&M scarf
Dior runway sleeves
Tory Burch ballet flats, silver (xmas gift for my friend)
Donna Karan coat for my sister


----------



## blew415

Several tanks and a pair of pants from Banana Republic


----------



## helmi

A black Marella dress and a black BCBG Max Azria coat.


----------



## pisdapisda79

2 Lacoste Polo shirts on sale from Nordstrom


----------



## lolitakali

Photo updates:
My most recent buy; D & G zip waist, quilted knee, zip & buckle ankle lamb leather pants (listed at $3,500 ++) on sale of course.

Was an X'Mas gift for DH but since he has big "quads" rides a road bike and have muscular thighs... he don't fit, but I do! yipee!


----------



## mastermemei

4 pairs of skinny jeans
1 turtleneck top
1 peach minidress hoodie


----------



## angel143

two pairs of Rock and Republic jeans and a pair of uggs (my bf can't stand the uggs but they are sooooo comfortable that I dont care =P)


----------



## jesoon

Clake76 said:


> Diesel:
> -Long Sleeve Tee
> -Grey Bootcut Cords
> 
> Energie:
> -Plaid lumberjack jacket
> -Long Sleeve white tee-shirt
> 
> Armani Exchange:
> -Grey wool sweater
> -Cream sheer cashmere v-neck sweater
> 
> Barneys:
> -Rag and Bone dress trousers
> -Christian Dior blue wool jacket
> 
> Emporio Armani:
> -Grey pinstiped suit
> -Black nylon jacket
> -white dress shirt
> -bluew striped dress shirt
> 
> Reiss:
> -blue oxford shirt
> 
> Bloomingdales:
> -Vince Grey cashmere hoodie
> -Hickey button down chambray shirt
> 
> Botega Venetta:
> -High top sneakers


 
Your wallet must have gotten creamed after purchasing that much.

My guess is that total even if you got on clearance was like 3k-4k$.


----------



## coachwife6

AG Jeans. I never heard of them but the saleslady at Nordie's said they were Oprah's favorite.


----------



## jesoon

Well here is my list:

John Varvatos:

2 long sleeve dress shirts
1 casual long sleeve shirt
1 peacoat
2 fur jackets
2 short sleeve shirts for layering
1 vest

Kiton

1 tie

Miu Miu

1 Skinny Tie

H&M

1 casual check pants 
1 white dress shirt

Starck eyes:

1 pair of eyeglasses

Some of the item pics are on this page:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/the-guys-bragging-thread-gals-evaluate-d-223538.html


----------



## jesoon

Well here are pic samples of what I got....might as well post.


----------



## lolitakali

jesoon said:


> Well here are pic samples of what I got....might as well post.




Ohhh, love the furs... looking lux!


----------



## Queen_Kitty

some cheap tanktops from Macys marked down to about $5 a piece, a silver owl necklace, and a pair of navy blue Steve Madden Flats for $12.50! Super deals today!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

SO much at jcrew & armani exchange. whoaaaa, mannn...


----------



## pisdapisda79

Just got this dress from NM, hope it fits well:


----------



## Cristina

I recently bought a few goodies, all on sale 

tory burch navy, red and white print top
ella moss black long-sleeved top with white trim
L.A.M.B. navy blue sailor trousers
banana republic wide leg, cuffed black trousers (on sale for $28!)
3.1 phillip lim charcoal cropped blazer with gold cone-style buttons, really punk rock looking (on super clearance for $129 at nordstrom!)


----------



## hfxshopgirl

theory shauna expressions top
michael stars sophie dress in black
kjl studded bangle
mike & chris bailey hoodie
james perse empire tunic in grey
ella moss marlan tunic in black/grey
kjl clover necklace


----------



## fashion16

This is what I got the day after X-mas


----------



## siworae

most recent purchase was an Ed Hardy hat... but it's for a friend of mine.  i haven't really purchased anything for myself lately, as tempting as the after x-mas sales are.  i really need to clean out my closet first, but i lack motivation at the moment.


----------



## Suzzeee

Tanks on sale from BR (online) and I'm seriously considering my first Balenciaga bag!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

siworae said:


> most recent purchase was an Ed Hardy hat... but it's for a friend of mine.  i haven't really purchased anything for myself lately, as tempting as the after x-mas sales are.  i really need to clean out my closet first, but i lack motivation at the moment.



congrats! srsly! i've been having the most difficult time holding back this year..i don't know what it is.

just today, i got a sweatshirt @ jcrew (YET AGAIN!), a guess shirt, a big haul from the b&bw clearance, a rugby shirt on clearance from ralphlauren.com.

AAAAAAND...i'm going shopping again tomorrow. dear jesus help my bank account...


----------



## Charlie

I got today two bras from the Marilyn Monroe Collection. They are super cute and the fit is great. Well, so far so good.


----------



## LABAG

DVF Julian dress@Nordstroms for 89.90
DVF JILL WRAP top @Nordstroms for 89.90
DVF BLACK AND WHITE ROSE DRESS price matched @ Nordstroms for 109.50(its still $345 there!)
mARC jACOBS double breasted navy coat with gold buttons @Nordstroms
 for $158
BANANA REBUBLIC GREEN jacket for 31.99!
J. cREW double lexington grey blazer for 69.30
i'M ON A BAN TIL THE FALL! I have lots of summer things so,I am officially just reading PF , NO BUYING OF ANYTHING!!!!!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Too much but some of my newer purchases for Spring

Marc Jacobs Top




Juicy cardigan


----------



## Tutu

These Dior Homme jeans:








They fit me perfectly, and I'm a short, skinny girl XD Tells you something about Dior Homme jeans, perhaps. They're maybe a tad bit wide on the calf, but that's probably just because I'm used to skinny jeans. These have more like a high waisted straight leg fit on me.

But, nevertheless, I'm completely in love with them!  And everyone's been telling me I look soo skinny in them, something I've never heard about my jeans before.


----------



## chanelvgirl

*C*itizens jeans


----------



## Pink Rose

My most recent was a black pencil skirt with a matching blazer. 
I only wore the blazer twice (without the skirt) and already friends of mine said I looked like a teacher, supernanny and someone who works for the government. The supernanny one made me laugh though


----------



## pink1

I'm continuing my love of JCrew.  I got some green polka dot long shorts, another pair of printed shorts, two short sleeve tissue tees, orange tank top.  I think that is it.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

a new pair of H&M Organic cotton skinny jeans... DARK Denim! LOVE THEM!


----------



## katriese831

Zebra print top from JCrew


----------



## melissa.H

I just ordered this Vanessa Bruno Athe dress. Tibi coat, and Pedro Garcia pumps!  I'm hoping I get them by Tue


----------



## MichelleAntonia

katriese831 said:


> Zebra print top from JCrew



love it! i have a cardigan of the same print:okay:


----------



## hfxshopgirl

alice + olivia dress


----------



## pisdapisda79

Marc Jacobs Dress
Paul Frank PJS
H&M Argyle sweater


----------



## tomato4

hfxshopgirl said:


> alice + olivia dress


 so cute!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

tomato4 said:


> so cute!!


 
thanks! i can't wait to wear it!


----------



## jenyi

valentino down jacket


----------



## reyrey

eep... i have a few.

SWORD gold leather bomber





EDUN monarch jeans in night
Radcliffe straight leg jeans

Mike and Chris Ludlow leather jacket for my hubby (V-day gift)

now is the agonizing wait for them all to arrive...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ i LOVE that bomber!!


----------



## shopalot

I purchased this on Friday from NM.


----------



## sonya

This dress is cute. Saw it last weekend at Bloomingdales. Loved it!




hfxshopgirl said:


> alice + olivia dress


----------



## sonya

a tartan blazer and a lips print blouse


----------



## Tutu

Not too recent, but I did blow away 300&#8364; on a By Malene Birger white shirtdress and a Zara leather jacket.... And I was supposed to be saving, not spending... :s


----------



## Carmen82

A Burberry Nylon Trench and matching quilt patent leather bag on sale with a gift card. I saw the deal in the deals & steals forum


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Carmen82 said:


> A Burberry Nylon Trench and matching quilt patent leather bag on sale with a gift card. I saw the deal in the deals & steals forum



wow! can we see pics??


----------



## mello_yello_jen

getting ready for SPRING!  i loveeee spring 






Hype, Language Los Angeles (or was it the other way around?), and c&c california


----------



## iluvapples123

kors sandals. in brown for 20!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

iluvapples123 said:


> kors sandals. in brown for 20!



oh my goodness, where may i ask?!?!


----------



## lacherig

I just bought this dress from Banana Republic.  I'm in love.


----------



## balihai88

I've spent all my money on bags so it's actually been several months since I've bought any clothes (which is a LONG time for me)!


----------



## Deelove82

A black cashmere V-neck sweater, a black cashmere cardigan and a black silkmix longline cardigan.
Two black piqué dresses from Lacoste.
(yup, I wear a lot of black...)


----------



## starryviolet

Ella Moss top
Splendid dress/tunic


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Deelove82 said:


> A black cashmere V-neck sweater, a black cashmere cardigan and a black silkmix longline cardigan.
> Two black piqué dresses from Lacoste.
> (yup, I wear a lot of black...)



sounds like a shopping list of mine! 90% of my wardrobe is black too, i can't help myself! lol


----------



## Tutu

I just ordered a pair of red-green tartan tights, 'vintage' sheer black tights and gray over the knee socks from MyTights.com. Now all I need is some sheer socks in pastel colors and my summer hosiery collection is compete!


----------



## queenvictoria2

lacherig said:


> I just bought this dress from Banana Republic. I'm in love.


 


I saw that yesterday, cute!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I bought yet ANOTHER Jcrew cardigan ush:


----------



## Perfect Day

reyrey - like the bomber


----------



## claireZk

2 Isaac Mizrahi cashmere cardigans from Target (in cream and black), Juicy Couture wide leg velour track pants in black and a Juicy extra long velour hoodie in some gray color, IDK the name.  It was only like $125 for everything! 

;


----------



## pink1

More J Crew!  2 dresses and a cardi.


----------



## claireZk

I also just ordered a Linea Pelle belt


----------



## lulumylovely

Jovovich Hawk Go collection 4 pieces, the floral dress, the gold lurex thread dress, the victorian top, and the polka dot wrap.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LOL, jcrew is _so_ addictive!


----------



## pink1

MichelleAntonia....I know!  I can't go in there w/out getting a couple of things.  We have been in there so much lately my toddler demands to get out of his stroller b/c he knows where they keep the toys!


----------



## desavirsire

These beautiful Rock and Republics:

http://shop.rockandrepublic.com/Kasandra_in_Accomplice_Smoke_Blue/pd/np/202/p/1219.html


----------



## queenvictoria2

MichelleAntonia said:


> LOL, jcrew is _so_ addictive!


 

I know! Now I bought flipflops!!


----------



## gnarlyds

I took advantage of the extra 20% thing at shopbop and got:

Felix Rey Handbag discounted to 120something:





and this Tucker shirt, discounted to 100$


----------



## Charlie

Two cardigans @ H&M one coat and a little heart coin purse @ Juicy.


----------



## IWearHeels

this girl i know is friends with Nicole Richie and got some of her clothes so I got that today in Hollywood I got her Karen Zambos brown tee that looks like a dress and her crochet dress by CoreyLynnCalter SOOOO ADORABLE wow.. I was super excited!!! i love nicole so this was awesome!


----------



## elizabethk

Pottery Barn pajamas for $7.99.


----------



## IWearHeels

heres the top i got thats actually nicoles


----------



## snoopylaughs

I have to stop buying clothes from work, it defeats the purpose of working there. D:  But I got this adorable little Dream Society dress for $15 bucks because no one else was willing to give it a try from how glancing at it on the hanger.


----------



## Lola

^so cute!


----------



## Lola

IWearHeels said:


> this girl i know is friends with Nicole Richie and got some of her clothes so I got that today in Hollywood I got her Karen Zambos brown tee that looks like a dress and her crochet dress by CoreyLynnCalter SOOOO ADORABLE wow.. I was super excited!!! i love nicole so this was awesome!


 
So cool!!  Post modeling pics please?  Pretty please?


----------



## pink1

Back at J Crew today...I seriously need to be banned!  

Cute bagel bracelets.  One has bees on it.  Orange workout pants (on sale), grey skinny capri jeans and a patterned tunic.


----------



## friday13bride

I went crazy at Anthropologie last week and again today. I just love, love,love their clothes.


----------



## Natalie

A ton of basic tees from American Apparel. I'm addicted!


----------



## MBart

This black dress from Neiman's. DH is a groomsmen in a wedding next month and I intend to look good next to him  And on my own...

http://tinyurl.com/2tyvh7





(this model's face scares me...)


----------



## NIUiceprincess

A black jersey knit dress by Juicy Couture...it retailed for $188 and I got it on sale at Macy's for $50! I just love a good deal from my favorite brand. It is something I can definitely wear either at work or in the mall, etc. 

My best friend and I also went to the Juicy outlet here in Aurora, IL earlier this week. I bought a pair of black tights w/ white polka dots (to go w/ my dress), and each of us got the same pair of Juicy boy shorts, it says "I Live for Sugar" on the back.


----------



## claireZk

I picked up a few cheap tops yesterday...


----------



## phebe

HOW LOVELY 



reyrey said:


> eep... i have a few.
> 
> SWORD gold leather bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDUN monarch jeans in night
> Radcliffe straight leg jeans
> 
> Mike and Chris Ludlow leather jacket for my hubby (V-day gift)
> 
> now is the agonizing wait for them all to arrive...


----------



## shoebuyer37

I picked up a red military tee and 3/4 sleeve striped top, cute wide leg khaki pants from ON all for 27.33!!!  Great for the weekend.  I also picked up a red jacket from anthropologie.  I love the tie at the back.  Here is the link.


http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...dProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=che


----------



## Tutu

I just received a Patti Smith t-shirt I won on eBay. It fits perfectly, but the color is bright yellow  Now I can't figure out what in my wardrobe goes with yellow...


----------



## RedDuchess

Kasil Democracy Trouser jeans, I have been wanting some trouser jeans FOREVER, tried these on in Chicago they wanted $212.00, found them online for $159.99 and free shipping, LUV them, nice enough to wear to work on fridays, plus they make my booty look fluffy(if that's important to you)


----------



## Little_Girly

pheobe - like the jacket


----------



## Bijouxlady

8 Tory Burch pieces.....mostly tunics and a couple of dresses.


----------



## mishiechau

I bought a pair of True Religion jeans today for $120 at a sample sale here in Toronto. It's not the deal of the century but still a lot cheaper than retail!!


----------



## juicykenzie

a navy dress from macr jacobs


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought two more dresses to add to my spring collection from Marshalls. They have some really nice dresses at the moment!


----------



## sillywahine

seven for all mankind A pocket jean jacket. I am in LOVE with it! but its kinda hard to come up with outfits!


----------



## jamisterok

Chloe oversized alpaca cardigan!! Woohoo!!

So versatile, goes casually with a mini skirt and boots, over jeans, or over an evening dress!


----------



## jamisterok

MBart said:


> This black dress from Neiman's. DH is a groomsmen in a wedding next month and I intend to look good next to him  And on my own...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2tyvh7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this model's face scares me...)


 



Gorgeous!! I love black maxi dresses, and this embellishment. Sure you'll look gorgeous!


----------



## jamisterok

melissa.H said:


> I just ordered this Vanessa Bruno Athe dress. Tibi coat, and Pedro Garcia pumps! I'm hoping I get them by Tue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 348376
> 
> 
> View attachment 348377
> 
> 
> View attachment 348378


 

great choices from NAP!!  I was eyeing those pumps too!  now i'm gonna check out your other choices.  love black!


----------



## BagAngel

2 fab long linen camis, one cream, one sand!


----------



## sep

_I ordered this dress a couple of days ago..._


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lime green lacoste polo
yellow ralph lauren polo
dkny jeans long sleeved shirt
lux sequin tunic


----------



## violathebee

i bought the juliana jabour pocket dress from the shopbop sale


----------



## Tangerine

Jcrew navy wool blazer with gold buttons.
Jcrew navy vneck tshirt.

Ferre black leather ankle boots that my sister is gonna wear too.



All secondhand but in GREAT condition, i paid 55$ for everything! I wouldn't own 1/10 of the stuff I have if it wasn't for great vintage/ 2ndhand finds.


----------



## iluvapples123

a theory wrap dress in black! love it i'm wearing right now, just around the house! teehee


----------



## SonOz

RedDuchess said:


> Kasil Democracy Trouser jeans, I have been wanting some trouser jeans FOREVER, tried these on in Chicago they wanted $212.00, found them online for $159.99 and free shipping, LUV them, nice enough to wear to work on fridays, plus they make my booty look fluffy(if that's important to you)


I love these jeans. They look super cute.


----------



## madamestuff

If you count stockings / tights... then I bought those on the weekend. Otherwise before that, I think it was a jacket, skirt and knit top in Lisbon about three weeks ago. Gosh, I've been better than I realised!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

True religion jeans 'Joey" style


----------



## galex101404

I just ordered these Nine West Sandals and this old Navy Tank in almost every color!!


----------



## vlore

Just purchased two Delman flats. One in black and the other black/tan. And the best part was the price...$62.99 down from $315 at Bluefly...The are great for shoe buys!


]


----------



## Charlie

I got a new "little miss sunshine" tshirt :shame: . I know!


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

3 pairs of jeans! TR, Hudsons and 575.


----------



## LABAG

Jojovich-Hawk linen vest just came form Target.com-love it, also ordered floral top but not shipping til 13th of MARCH
Grey anarok by Vera Wang for Kohl's
BCBG beige Taffeta Trench with lantern sleeves-looks wonderful with everything!
Target Mossimo Trouser Dark denim jeans
Judith Ripka mother of pearl earrings-so classic
Judith Jack lemon quartz pendant and chain-on sale 88.00 from 325.00 !!!!!!!
I am broke-ok not clothing but a purse,LV Montorgrueil GM -ABSOLUTELY LOVE HER!!!!
ps. -just got a 'small bonus" so not too broke


----------



## pisdapisda79

Tory Burch Cashmere Cardigan
2 pairs of white pants for summer ( I  white pants)
DVF Tunic Top
Wind Jacket from H&M
Bunch of tops from Old Navy
Bathing suit coverup


----------



## petunia12

A pair of James Perse linen pants and a splendid shirt.  I purchased them on sale at 1/2 the price.  I love a good sale always....


----------



## Tutu

Not exactly clothing, but...





...mine is gray and has a different looking feather. I'm in love


----------



## vlore

Not a clothing purchase...but anyways, got this Andrea Brueckner bag today...her handbags are awesome...great quality/craftmanship...

And got an excellent deal at www.fengjunk.com /original price $685 / got it for $438 and with code "grechen" for an extra 20%


----------



## lucywife

These two cute tops and Lanvin's flats!


----------



## vlore

Aaahhh ...I just couldn't resist...I have been dying to get some Louboutins but they all have super high heels...but I found these with a 3" heel!!!! Didn't even blink...
Bought them at Bluefly!!! Today they have great selections...


----------



## tadpolenyc

*i've been trying to limit the bag spending, so i can buy nice clothes instead. i've bought a lot recently: two pairs of dolce vita shoes, a grey thakoon wool dress, a black vince dress, and a generra sweater. i hope to continue the shopping spree this weekend! there's this elizabeth and james leather jacket at intermix that i'm dying to get.*


----------



## KeriBerrie

SFAM Caribbean Gingers


----------



## gnarlyds

galex101404 said:


> I just ordered these Nine West Sandals and this old Navy Tank in almost every color!!



I'm buying those nine west sandals too! I absolutely love them.


----------



## Little_Girly

Some fur earmuffs for next winter 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1205517527982


I thought they might have been in the sale - but not to be


----------



## vlore

Another pair of shoes, this time some gladiator sandals...wore them today for the first time with some skinny jeans- super cute . It's time for me to start wearing sandals again- wearing toooo many flats! 
They are *Nine West*.


----------



## lvpiggy

Emporio Armani Dress


----------



## lvpiggy

vlore said:


> Aaahhh ...I just couldn't resist...I have been dying to get some Louboutins but they all have super high heels...but I found these with a 3" heel!!!! Didn't even blink...
> Bought them at Bluefly!!! Today they have great selections...


 
congrats!!!  i love louboutin, the shoes are all so comfortable!!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Rock & Republic mini and jeans


----------



## donald

juicy terry pants in passport (faded blue).  wondering if i should get the matching hoodie...


----------



## vlore

lvpiggy said:


> Emporio Armani Dress



Very sexy dress...and I love the color...congrats!


----------



## vlore

donald said:


> juicy terry pants in passport (faded blue).  wondering if i should get the matching hoodie...



I would get the matching hoodie especially since the color is not soooo bright, and besides you can always pair it with jeans or another juicy pant!


----------



## sillywahine

went on a shopping spree at forever 21....
2 basic tees  
booty shorts 
springy skirt 
basic black leggings
oversized sunglasses
all for under $35! damn i love that place


----------



## queenvictoria2

vlore said:


> Aaahhh ...I just couldn't resist...I have been dying to get some Louboutins but they all have super high heels...but I found these with a 3" heel!!!! Didn't even blink...
> Bought them at Bluefly!!! Today they have great selections...


 




Those are TDF! I would love to have a pair myself!


----------



## queenvictoria2

vlore said:


> Not a clothing purchase...but anyways, got this Andrea Brueckner bag today...her handbags are awesome...great quality/craftmanship...
> 
> And got an excellent deal at www.fengjunk.com /original price $685 / got it for $438 and with code "grechen" for an extra 20%


 


I like this too, wish it came in Fuschia Patent


----------



## queenvictoria2

MORE JCrew for me ush: I really need to stay outta there :shame:


----------



## princessDD

kensie long cardigan in dark charcoal and linea paolo mary janes


----------



## chinsumo

Dries Van Noten blazer:


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

A dusty rose colored drape top from Forever 21


----------



## chanelbaby

an orange vintage style dress from asos.com, love it hope it fits!


----------



## candace117

A Juicy terry tracksuit in Paula...which is a bright fuchsia...it looks divine!!!


----------



## vanessa225

Let's see, from this past weekend...

Two pairs of trousers from H&M - one gray tweed, the other black
Another pair of trousers from Banana Republic - also black
Really cute eggplant/purple pumps from Forever 21
Vintage Chanel plaid scarf
Black Hunter Wellies!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

gap wool slacks
white puma sweatshirt
black clogs from banana republic
white eyelet polo jeans tank top
jcrew long sleeved shirt in light purple
and a few more tops, i'm blanking atm!


----------



## gnarlyds

hmmm, this week I've bought:
-a pair of shorts by penelope cruz for MNG.
-a gingham top from uniqlo

and in the mail I received:
-a black silk alexander wang top
-a leopard pink Tucker blouse
-a Felix Ray evening bag
-and some silly tank top from Delias.

To buy:
-red hunter wellies
-maxi dress from scoop nyc
-gladiator wedges from nine west


----------



## coach4me

hmmm...
since march 1, I've bought:

cream cashmere camisole
gray pashmina
wine colored cashmere socks
black velour juicy track pants (no logos!)
Black linen cuffed, wide leg pants
Red patent peep toe pumps (not designer, just cute)
Black patent Stuart Wietzman peep toe Pumps
Classic double breasted Burberry trench coat
vintage black Chanel flap bag

I've also received as a gift:
Black Patent Michael Korrs Ranger clutch

hmmm... now that I've listed it out, it's a lot!


----------



## dmitchell15

a black dress from target on sale to go with the other dresses that I have been this spring/summer.


----------



## arireyes

Today i ordered this Development dress. I'm trying to convince myself spring really is coming even though it's sooo gloomy outside!


----------



## jamisterok

Helmut Lang dress!!  You like?

It's like one of the Oscar winners' dress.

Newly on sale at Shopbop


----------



## i_love_yorkie

juicy eyelet above knee dress, black and white


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jamisterok said:


> Helmut Lang dress!!  You like?
> 
> It's like one of the Oscar winners' dress.
> 
> Newly on sale at Shopbop



i love it! like tilda swinton's lanvin dress i admired!

helmut lang has really great slightly androgynous basics with edge, very 90's, awesome brand


----------



## MichelleAntonia

trina turk black lace shell


----------



## Southern-Belle

All from Anthropologie getting ready for summer.


----------



## ChenChen

Ugh... way too many things!

Nordie's - a coat and a dress
Abercrombie - a hoodie, and about 12 camis and tank tops
Victoria's secret - 3 swimsuits and 2 cardigans
Target - hiking clothes (fleece, thermals)... bf's orders

Planned purchases - hiking shoes, a few pairs of shorts, and pants


----------



## twilight_sky

Red Hunter Wellies!!!  and a vintage Reberto Cavalli vest.


----------



## nycgirl24

bought my first pair of wide leg jeans today..Joe's wide leg Muse jeans in bianca wash


----------



## sillywahine

wide leg pants by twelve street by cynthia vincent for $10!!!


----------



## VPS

A Tory Burch silk top for $89 down from $225!


----------



## agnes01

I just placed a few online orders:

Lucy.com - I got power pants, a tee and a workout tank and socks - all for the gym

Jcrew  - a navy cashmere tee, some tissue tees and a couple of other things

Revolveclothing.com - james perse tee and a couple c&c tees

I am not planning to keep all these tees but I want to pick my favorites (hopefully I don't love them all as I spent too much on just tee shirts)

Anyway, they'll all be here in the next week.


----------



## pisdapisda79

2 sweaters & a pair of pants from Banana Republic


----------



## lvpiggy

heh . . . totally shouldn't have, but i did anyways! 2 dresses from herve leger's spring collection!


----------



## pink1

I got a 12th Street dress on sale even though it is regular price in regular store!  It is yellow, blue and grey swirls.  

Seven skinny jeans

J Crew (yet again)....sale dresses...white swirl dress, red floral dress and green tank

Shop Bop orange terry Juicy Couture capri pants

I've been a busy girl the last two days


----------



## arireyes

Mike and Chris dress and burberry dress for my daughter


----------



## patois

A Bajra scarf (Saks)



and a Nanette Lepore jacket (BG)


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

so far this week that's all i've ordered.


----------



## indi3r4

2 TR jeans for $220 total..


----------



## citrus

From Shopbop and Revolve this week....


----------



## DimpleGirl

Where did you get the last dress? It is sooo cute


FrancescaAveiro said:


> so far this week that's all i've ordered.


----------



## schwinn3

I recently purchased 2 dresses and 1 top from Free People, I absolutely positively love this brand! Then I bought from a store I actually never shop at (Urban Outfitters) but found 5 pairs of cute, cheap summer shoes so I bought them, along with a top that was on sale. (Hopefully this shipment will arrive today)


----------



## CleoCouture

2 pairs of Alvin Valley Pants (one black with a silk waist band, the other grey/blue with brown and a brown leather belted waist band).

I also recently bought a silk Teal Nanette Bow Top.


----------



## ntegragsr93

R&R Sanctity wash crowns, Diesel Rokket 8ct, Lowky 8gl


----------



## Geminiz06

The Mackage "Alix" jacket in oatmeal for 290.00 . Needless to say I am very happy about that purchase. The Charlotte rombo jacket. And the Madison Marcus Lush short sleeve jewel accent jacket (love it) here is a pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





plus I got it on sale..Got to love that


----------



## una

Burberry leather trench.


----------



## remonb

1 pair of William Rast Belle
2 pair of children Rock and Republic
1 pair of TR Joey brown Big T hitchhiker

So I've spent about $250 on ebay this week alone and I'm still watching more auctions.


----------



## sep

_a few dresses..._


----------



## sonya

Some Missoni chiffon dresses


----------



## lolitakali

Ernest Sewn "Rooney" Vest, same style as what Fergie had on from $180 reduced to $16.  Plus 25% off with the sales coupon!

There is no way any web "sales" beat out any sales you get from physical shopping.  Save $$$ on shipping, you get to try the products on and "know the products", you get the euphoria of that physical shopping experience especially when you know you beat out the web "sales", PLUS you get the health benefits of a good exercise!  Great deal!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow!!! what store?


----------



## PHENOMENON

cute dresses *Sep*

I picked up some basics from H&M





source: www.hm.com
In black & white


----------



## sep

_^^ Thanks!  I love that white tank!  I've still never been to an H&M...  Will have to check one out soon!_


----------



## sunnypoo

pair of joe's jeans in honey booty fit. they fit so well!


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought a magenta max studio dress today! it is very cute too and I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

c&c long summer dress


----------



## urbngirl

I bought some stuff from Neiman's Two Buy Two event. Though it's a clothing purchase thread, a couple Lauren Merkin clutches that I got are also in the pic.

James and Elizabeth bardot pants


----------



## miss gucci

some dior earrings, dkny skirt, ..


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I bought a really nice silk "80's style" off the shoulder top... don't worry no shoulderpads haha but a loose fit top... love it with jeans!!!


----------



## Varied_obsessions

DVF Hermione





and these cheap spring/summer fillers


----------



## Lola

I love that black and yellow print dress and your other picks.  Please do tell us where you got them from and for how much!  TIA!


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Lola said:


> I love that black and yellow print dress and your other picks. Please do tell us where you got them from and for how much! TIA!


 
The black and yellow print is actually from(the horror)Chadwicks. found a code and it was like 19.99

The following 2 are from Spiegel and the last a newport news wrap dress. All 39.99-59.99 IIRC.  Great dresses for running errands, cheapie date night etc.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Gucci wedges
Juicy tops
Tbags dress


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

manolo watersnake shoes
tbags dress
william rast jeans
and (not pictured) a couple of juicy track suits


----------



## Geminiz06

New purchase...Gustto grey Baca


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

*hey gem! I have that bag too, but in the cognac color! I love it. I love your grey one though!*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jcrew v neck sweater
jcrew headband

both on sale!


----------



## Geminiz06

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> *hey gem! I have that bag too, but in the cognac color! I love it. I love your grey one though!*


 
What can I say- great Fashionistas think a like


----------



## vickiness

light pink short trench coat from zara.


----------



## Miss Priss24

bought these two yesterday while shopping in soho


----------



## sunnypoo

joe's ankle-length cigarette jeans.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

lauren merkin eve clutch in dusted metallic white/silver


----------



## agnes01

I got this dress today at Banana Republic along with a pair of the jackson fit pants


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jcrew (again!)

2 hoodies (white and hot pink)
3 henleys (light blue, bright yellow, orange)

all on sale, with an extra 30% off. wow jcrew is a problem for me


----------



## pink1

MORE J Crew!  
-some wedges
-than a sale dress, long sleeve tees, bikini


-maxi dress from Nordstrom (little worried about length)


----------



## pisdapisda79

DVF Strapless Dress
Marc by Marc Jacobs Top
Yellow Blazer from H&M


----------



## chantel

Last week I received my order from Italy - a pair of 3/4 lenght trousers by Alexander McQueen. They have this red & black scottish pane (or what should I call it) -pattern. They are just adorable! 

And yesterday I was shopping in 2nd hand stores with my mum, and purchased one very Chanel -like skirt (above knees) and a 3/4 lenght shirt. It has very nice floral patterns on the back and it's quite interesting (longer from back etc). So I'm very pleased!

I found also a pair of Lagerfeld's gladiator -stylish heels (in my size!) but I really don't have the money right now


----------



## jmcadon

This really cute Vivian Tam layered dress.


----------



## galligator

LAMB chateau watch for $119 & guess 'chiquita' turquoise platforms for $41.00.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

c&c kerena dress




ella moss katie dress




daftbird racerback tank


----------



## Souzie

Striped dolce and gabbana belted cardigan.


----------



## True Religion

jmcadon said:


> This really cute Vivian Tam layered dress.



So cute! I like this a lot for spring.

I wish I actually got this dress in yellow, but I ended up buying this Alice + Olivia dress in black because it was like 75% off at Nordstrom... I assume the black version of this dress was from last season, I couldn't find a picture online.


----------



## lolitakali

Eva Franco dress, exactly like this one with pearl back buttons except in black... my NR find for only $44.


----------



## chaz

A black and white linen Moschino summer dress, £79,reduced from £299


----------



## shockboogie

True Religion jeans


----------



## lolaluvsu

banana republic...
one cute light aqua cardigan to leave at work
two work blouses, one white and green and the other periwinkle
one dark wash trouser jeans

most on sale!


----------



## lv-lover

Last week, I got a pair of rock and republics and a pair of sevens. I love jeans!


----------



## ColdSteel

My prom dress (mine is actually black) for $98






and a pair of taverniti so jeans from a thrift store for $40


----------



## miss gucci

DKNY skirt,D&G underwear


----------



## Tangerine

ColdSteel said:


> \
> 
> and a pair of taverniti so jeans from a thrift store for $40



Holy AWESOME, Batman!

I Love them! Almost as much as I love thrift stores. The greatest things I own I got all at Buffalo Exchange and Crossroads.


----------



## girliceclimber

^^reminds me, I just bought an Alice and Trixie silk top for $30 at Buffalo Exchange, with the retail price tag of $216 still on it!!!  My bf saw the retail tag and nearly had a heart attack because he thought I spent over $200 on a shirt.


----------



## pisdapisda79

I am getting ready for Spring:

- Pucci Scarf
- Coach scarf
- Theory navy pants


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lots of cool stuff at the merchandise counter @ the springsteen show last weekend


----------



## fettfleck

I went to a designer outlet and got some dresses and tops and skirts from ana alcazar, annvy (great silk dress - will later post a pic), day and birger (great blouse) and also a stella mccartney shade (not a dress - but still proud of it).


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

got an awesome deal from NM last call sale:


only $161 (down from $660!!!)
too big but i'll get it altered hahahaha


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I love this dress...where will you wear it??

I bought an unbeleivably beautiful vintage oatmeal colored wool coat with huge white fur cuffs and collar at Salvation Army yesterday for $12.99.  It is in perfect condition....and GORGEOUS!!


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought a dress from the ELLE line at kohls. It is really cute and the good thing about it is that it can be worn in the fall too!


----------



## jamalu

Dsquared² jacket and jeans!


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Yoga pants


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

annemerrick said:


> ^^^I love this dress...where will you wear it??
> 
> I bought an unbeleivably beautiful vintage oatmeal colored wool coat with huge white fur cuffs and collar at Salvation Army yesterday for $12.99. It is in perfect condition....and GORGEOUS!!


 

Thanks!!! hehehe i have no idea where i'll wear it but it was a bargain so i had to buy it, well...probably wear it to a party or dinner or something but nothing plained yet!


----------



## arireyes

I looked at that dress over and over again, but then I had no Idea where I'd wear it!  I love it though.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Express poplin short sleeved white shirt
Express tie dyed t-shirt in blue (light on top fades to darker on bottom)
INC Black wide band top w/ruffled edging
MIA Wedge Black Sandals


----------



## irish_clover

Wide leg Guess jeans, a Christian Audigier hoodie,2 la senza bras and underwear and I know this isn't clothing but red michael kors espadrilles and d&g sunglasses.


----------



## Pigen

Lilac wool coat by Danish designer Stine Goya:


----------



## Karenada

First time posting here but my latest purchase which was today is a stripe blue and white cardigan, skirt, two skinny belts in black and gold and a pair of earrings from H and M. I really love H and M i will try and post picks soon, when i know how to upload and if anyone knows how that would be great!


----------



## penance

I just purchased 2 pairs of True Religion Jeans - I gotta have them!


----------



## Charlie

Seven jeans


----------



## guccigirl2000

I got this Gucci dress on the weekend. I posted more pics in a thread in the Gucci subforum.


----------



## pippop

^Love that, Guccigirl! That dress is hot!


----------



## guccigirl2000

Thanks! And I love your display pic...I have that pic up in my room. They have got to be one of the cutest couples.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

theory top


----------



## Filifjonka

this Pucci dress


----------



## More4Me

I bought a couple of spring dresses and tops. I'll post pics of me in them when they arrive.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

vince muscle tee


----------



## fashion16

Express Top and a color block skirt.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just bought some cute dressier tanks from Old Navy and some cute shorts for my trip to Hawaii soon... I love that store!


----------



## mustlovecatz

just bought 3 tops at Bebe, 3 t bags shirt, 4 pairs of juicy terry cargos, a pair of COH skinny jeans and some cute summer lounge tops from Pink at Victoria secret =)


----------



## nana00

guccigirl2000 said:


> I got this Gucci dress on the weekend. I posted more pics in a thread in the Gucci subforum.


 
Love the dress, very glamorous!


----------



## Charlie

A whole bunch of Banana Republic tee's (outlet price: 8.99 each  )


----------



## Charlie

and this one too F21 Rachel Knit Top


----------



## fettfleck

Hm. Does a Hermes Twilly count?


----------



## kittypurse

Nice


----------



## lvpiggy

3 Herve Leger dresses!  

heh, i never knew my pose was so consistent!


----------



## CoachGirl12

lvpiggy said:


> 3 Herve Leger dresses!
> 
> heh, i never knew my pose was so consistent!


GORGEOUS! Love all your dresses!


----------



## Bagspy

2 pairs of Miss Sixty dresses, for spring/summer 2008 and also I bought online from shopbop 2 pairs of dresses, T-bags and Seaton, coz they are on sale and they have have them on my size XS.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

A few summer blouses, 2 Suits and a pair of gray MK trouser jeans.


----------



## PHENOMENON

www.ebay.com
Some skinny  Rock & Republic skulls, I hope they'll fit


----------



## ladydeluxe

^ I bought similar skull ones from R&R too!


----------



## PHENOMENON

ladydeluxe said:


> ^ I bought similar skull ones from R&R too!


 
which color skulls did you get?


----------



## galligator

Rockies GEO II jeans. Thank goodness these are back in production, I haven't really found a pair that fits a small waist & larger everything else in just about forever. 'Natural waist' rises always make me look 3 sizes larger than I really am...


----------



## Samia

Got 4 tops from Mango and a HH Fae Ruffled Dress in Blush!


----------



## lvpiggy

PHENOMENON said:


> www.ebay.com
> Some skinny Rock & Republic skulls, I hope they'll fit


omg i'm *ssssooooooo jealous!!!  i love R&R but they don't fit me


----------



## golden

Just bought the most amazing Rebbecca Taylor petal dress from www.maximillia.com


----------



## PHENOMENON

lvpiggy said:


> omg i'm *ssssooooooo jealous!!! i love R&R but they don't fit me


 
 how come they dont fit you?


----------



## Tutu

My mom bought me this Marimekko blouse today


----------



## hfxshopgirl

love quotes scarf in yoga (white)


----------



## naturale

Joie dress, Gypsy05 maxi dress, CC california dress ...all for vacation in the Caribbean


----------



## naturale

Tutu said:


> My mom bought me this Marimekko blouse today



Gorgeous!


----------



## naturale

hfxshopgirl said:


> love quotes scarf in yoga (white)



I bought the same one too...how are you planning to wear it...and would you wear it in the summer?


----------



## hfxshopgirl

naturale said:


> I bought the same one too...how are you planning to wear it...and would you wear it in the summer?


 
LOL!  we seem to have similar tastes.  i bought the c&c eyelet dress you posted too.  not sure how i'll wear the scarf, will have to experiment.  i do plan on wearing it this summer, we'll see if i can pull it off with tees.


----------



## efrias1394

hfxshopgirl said:


> love quotes scarf in yoga (white)


 
I bought this too!   I ordered this yesterday at boutiquetoyou.com.  Unfortunately it's still on backorder until next month.

I also purchased an LNA v-neck tee in white too!


----------



## omgblonde

I just got this Primp hoodie from TK Maxx. £120 down to £20!!! I couldn't believe it! I almost bought all 3, haha. I also got a red Primp tshirt with lips printed over it for £12.99 & a Betsey Johnson belt for £3! Love TK Maxx!


----------



## candace117

Let's see...what have I bought lately...
Juicy terry hoodie in grotto blue
COH Dita petite bootcut jeans in Pacific wash
Two Lips wedges
A whole random bunch of spring shirts from American Eagle


----------



## coach4me

Since April 1, 

Black Burberry Dress
Two t-shirts from target
Seven Jeans

Not nearly as long a list as last month!


----------



## galligator

Oops, ordered more shoes!

Betsey Johnson & Steve Madden. Both brands that are always true to fit for me.

And my Charles Nolan slingbacks arrived today - the white is actually opal/iridescent!


----------



## lark_lulu

A Vanessa Bruno dress; not in the colour you see below.


----------



## jamisterok

golden said:


> Just bought the most amazing Rebbecca Taylor petal dress from www.maximillia.com


 
It is gorgeous!  Thanks for the site, never seen it before.


----------



## k-r3n

naturale said:


> Joie dress, Gypsy05 maxi dress, CC california dress ...all for vacation in the Caribbean


 
I love all your dresses...i'm considering about buying that joie dress


----------



## galligator

candace117 said:


> Let's see...what have I bought lately...
> Juicy terry hoodie in grotto blue
> COH Dita petite bootcut jeans in Pacific wash
> Two Lips wedges
> A whole random bunch of spring shirts from American Eagle


 
I saw a purse matching the two lips by SAG harbor at Fred Meyer & Gottschalks.


----------



## flower71

I'm an Isabel Marant fan so just bought 2 tops in khaki and yellow flashy to go with my acne jeans...


----------



## Janos614

http://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod93408171&catId=cat302203

I got this in black!


----------



## shop2drop1

SFAM Petite jeans in Nakita
True Religion Joeys Disco Med Drifter (rhinestones on the rivets!!!)
SFAM jeans in Havana

Can you tell I'm on a denim kick?


----------



## elizabeth01

-SFAM cropped dojo
-my first pair of Hudsons!  I think I might be converting from SFAM now...


----------



## CoachGirl12

I went a little overborad this week...
I got a pair of cute white sweatpants at Abercrombie (clearance)
Zip up Hoodie (stripe-gray/white) at Abercrombie (clearance)
Charlotte Russe Color Block tank top (teal/white combo)
Charlotte Russe Silk Floral top
Old Navy shorts (khaki and a white pair)
Old Navy sea green tank top


----------



## omgblonde

I just got another 2 Primp hoodies & 4 Primp t-shirts. Think I went a little overboard LOL!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

i went to the mall yesterday

got a pair of hollister jeans, for $19





2 hollister babydoll shirt for $15 each




hollister green babydoll with pocket shirt $13
hollister (in green) cargo pants/capris $9.99




hollister flowy tank $9.99





(the shirt michael cera wore in juno, the running uniform, that red shirt with yellow dancing elk) shirt from hot topic $20




welcome to juicy country t-shirt (in pink)$25




lots of aeropostale capris for $9. i dont love the brand at all but for that price whos going to know?


Im still in high school, (im actually just a freshman) but I do like nice clthing, the problem is that babysitting money doesnt go far, so Im the girl ripping apart the clearance section in stores


----------



## iwub2shop

Urgh...I bought so many things I don't even wanna think about how much i spent! I'm all excited about receiving the packages though 

Tops from Wet Seal


----------



## iwub2shop

Continued from above....

Franco Sarto and Nine West flats











J Brand 10" skinny jeans


----------



## FlipFlopgal

Just got a 3/4 sleeved to by Phillip Lim from GAP Design Editions, a limited edition collection inspired by the classic white shirt. This style was designed exclusively for Gap by Phillip Lim, a finalist of the 2007 CFDA/Vogue Fashion Fund.


----------



## Tutu

I finally got my vintage Ray Bans I ordered last week! Here's some modeling pics:


----------



## Tangerine

Tutu said:


> I finally got my vintage Ray Bans I ordered last week! Here's some modeling pics:



Those are rad. They're so Ava Gardner/ Lana Turner, you look awesome


I have a knockoff pair from urbanoutfitters. Of course not as cool, but similar idea.


----------



## candace117

Three more Juicy hoodies...
short sleeve terry in Lilly (bright pink),
long sleeve velour in Heather Fireside (medium brown),
long sleeve terry in Camomile Lawn (sunny yellow)


----------



## LABAG

JUST ordered a Marc by Marc Jacob Sonia Jacket-in black. I like that its casual I mean I have several dressy black trench coats.
Awesome price-127.00 orig. 428.00!


----------



## MariaT

- C&C California long sleeve deep v tee in white from revolve clothing
- Juicy Couture terry pants in white from revolve as well
- and Alexander McQueen aztec skull scarf from yoox (on its way.. cant wait!)


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just bought a pair of BCBG High heel pointed toe pumps in a patent blue metallic... originally $90 and I got 'em for $29 bucks! Love 'em!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

went overboard this week... so far i've ordered:


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

...and this 




all from shopbop.


----------



## vlore

*FrancescaAveiro, *wwooojjooo!!! You go girl...shop till you drop! Congrats, all your purchases are awesome!


----------



## vlore

Button Ballet neck sweater from *Banana Republic*, but not this color- bought it in Black and Mint. Below is pic of me wearing it last night with my BAL Vert D'eau Twiggy. Went out to dinner with the hubby.


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just bought this navy dress today from Revolve... GORGEOUS!


----------



## frostedcouture

Francesca, the dresses you bought are cute!


----------



## shop2drop1

CoachGirl12 said:


> I just bought this navy dress today from Revolve... GORGEOUS!


 
What brand?  I  it!


----------



## CoachGirl12

shop2drop1 said:


> What brand? I  it!


o did i forget to post it... sorry!! its C&C California..


----------



## CoachGirl12

Got a thing for dresses today! must be spring fever since the weather has been so crappy here... couple more dresses I just bought from forever 21...


----------



## kara_n

my last clothing purchase was a Chanel pencil skirt


----------



## MichelleAntonia

pair of classic 7's
pair of banana republic black skinny jeans
banana republic thin grey striped l/s shirt
goldish yellow silk ruffled blouse


----------



## shop2drop1

CoachGirl12 said:


> o did i forget to post it... sorry!! its C&C California..


 
Thanks!  It is super cute!


----------



## miss gucci

Francesca
that 4th outfit is gorgeous..(black shirt,skinny jeans)love it..


----------



## miss gucci

i bought this week...
prada sunglasses
emporio armani sunglasses
Jean paul gaultier skirt
Alexander Mcqueen shirt


----------



## Sophisticated1

http://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=26500&pid=539223

It is sooo cute on me. I got it on sale!
It will look great for work! It looks better on me than the model!


----------



## shop2drop1

This top from Anthropologie


----------



## daphodill84

Francesca, love the pinstripe pants!! Can I ask what brand they are?


----------



## breakfast lover

This week alone, I bought 2 Marc Jacobs dresses from Saks during their pre-sale event. Then I ordered 2 more dresses from C&C California. My wallet is weeping quietly in my handbag.


----------



## paolochua

*Burberry Slim-Fit V-Neck Shirt*






_and_

*Just Cavalli denims*


----------



## Karenada

My recent purchases are........
American apparel Unisex solid oversized pocket cardigan in dark heather grey/black


Topshop Tuilp skirt in mustard, 



Ombre Zipback top



Linen Trousers in Mink



and a purple cardi from H and M
http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...0G04SMNK_large.jpg&altText=Tall+Linen+Trouser


----------



## True Religion

Kitty2sweet said:


> My recent purchases are........
> American apparel Unisex solid oversized pocket cardigan in dark heather grey/black




I own this cardigan and I wear it way too much. Just had it on yesterday. It's so amazing!! 

The trousers you bought are super cute too.


----------



## Samia

Harajuku Lovers Tee in white and C&C Calfornia White Tunic.


----------



## Karenada

True Religion said:


> I own this cardigan and I wear it way too much. Just had it on yesterday. It's so amazing!!
> 
> The trousers you bought are super cute too.


 
Thanks True Religion love the cardi loads and works very well with my everday outfits.


----------



## Jahpson

a cute yellow top from wet seal. I couldn't help myself. lol


----------



## galligator

Just ordered from Macys.com with FF discount (Accessories):
Betsey Johnson watch to match when I wear BJ shoes + sterling thumb ring.


----------



## daphodill84

I bought a dark gray pinstripe and light gray pinstripe suit from Club Monaco... loving the silk lining! =)


----------



## Blyen

Just bought at Kammi store


----------



## vlore

Knit top from *Banana Republic *(shown below) and two other shirts one in a bright yellow and the other in black.











 And this necklace









        From *Gap*, this pink  cardigan (shown below) and a couple of tees.


----------



## BagLuver

DVF dress - sorry, I don't have a pic!


----------



## Southern-Belle

BCBG Girls Dress





Splurge Top





Project Vintage Dress





Random Top





Banana Republic Dress


----------



## edsbgrl

This jacket from Banana Republic


----------



## edsbgrl

_THIS_ is devine!


----------



## MichelleD

DVF Domino Corset Dress in Flame....can't wait to wear it.


----------



## SLCsocialite

I bought it on my lunch break....


----------



## muggles

^^ Wow!!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Just bought this D&G Dolce and Gabbana skirt. I was so excited when Neiman Marcus finally got one in, AND it was my size!!!


----------



## YankeeGirl21

true religion billy jeans at tj maxx...for $34!!


----------



## pink1

Green J Crew dress.  It is soo stinking cute and comfy!

Burberry brown thong espadrilles.  Waiting on those to come from NM.  Got them during the recent sale.


----------



## Keane Fan

ed hardy shirt -TJMAXX


----------



## Purse-o-holic

I just went on an online shopping spree.

All bought this week...

This trench dress
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dolce Vita boots
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this jacket (in black)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




some James Perse tees and tanks

and finally, this De Couture bag (in black)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nothings arrived in the mail yet.


----------



## atlbaggirl

Another DVF Dress


----------



## fettfleck

Huh - a lot of stuff.

Club Monaco
Black evening pants
Striped light beige pants with wide legs
Striped dark blue skirt with really high waist
A white blouse with chinese collar and puffy arms
Leather clutch

Dark blue Paige jeans

White embroidered Guess dress

Shan bikini


----------



## muggles

a pair of Seven Jeans, full price and a sale Ralph Lauren shirt!


----------



## fettfleck

Agg, wanted to add some pics from the Shan bikini:


----------



## chessmont

unfortunately, a couple of pairs of "fat pants" as I have gained 12 pounds and my cool jeans are now painful as I try to wear them.


----------



## agnes01

J brand Monroe jeans
Banana Republic suit in beige
A few cardigans from Jcrew


----------



## LouieLover56

Valentino Sport Coat size 38R
Ralph Lauren Jeans sz 30-31
Burberry tennis shoes size 10.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

javascript:popUp('/store/catalog/pr...d53250062&yB=ag_prod53250062',570,565,'yes');
	


javascript:popUp('/store/catalog/pr...d60220007&yB=mg_prod60220007',570,565,'yes');
	


javascript:popUp('/store/catalog/pr...d53250062&yB=mg_prod53250062',570,565,'yes');




my little shopping spree from neimans online.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

Juicy Couture Cashmere Striped Cardigan (on sale, of course)


----------



## sheanabelle

argyle cardi from jcrew from $80 to $4o...yay!


----------



## Southern-Belle

A bunch of Free People stuff and a super cute Miss Sixty dress.












Link to Miss Sixty dress it's part of their ad campaign.

http://shop.misssixty.com/

I forgot some really cute maxi dresses and tops from Banana Republic.


----------



## penance

50s vintage black swim suit that I found in a vintage store ^^


----------



## vlore

...well, it's actually an accessory :shame:...I had been eyeing this jewelry store and finally I walked in yesterday...and next thing I know, I came out with these two beauties!!!


----------



## flower71

a GF top
a DKNY tuis in black
a striped T shirt (moschino C/C)


----------



## GhstDreamer

My recent clothing purchases from Max Studio (I usually only shop for clothes at Max Studio):





















I just wish that the weather will get just a tad bit warmer!!!! I mean it's May already!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

some more things i ordered this morning...
from shopbop


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

and...
from free people:








from shopbop and nordstrom
javascript: openZoomWindow();
	


javascript: openZoomWindow();javascript: openZoomWindow();
	






javascript: openZoomWindow();
javascript: openZoomWindow(); 
ok..now i'm on a month long ban!javascript:popMain('http://shop.nor...727669&id=8225398&largeImg=0&tname=product');


----------



## BellaLuella

Victoria's Secret Semi Annual sale. I bought about 11 bras for about $190. The online sale started today, they sent out an email to people with Angel cards. Early Bday for me lol and I am the only one who even sees the bras !


----------



## fettfleck

FrancescaAveiro said:


> ok..now i'm on a month long ban!



I LOVE that dress! From which brand is it and where did you get it? It really is gorgeous!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

thanks! it's from nordstrom by bcbgmaxazria. here's the link:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2978241...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6011654&P=2


----------



## rta5a

Just got this Hale Bob shirt today


----------



## SLCsocialite

I bought this vintage blue jays jersey (my team) on ebay!

I think its going to be quite fun this summer with white shorts and my gladiators.


----------



## Girlnyc76




----------



## Girlnyc76




----------



## Girlnyc76




----------



## Girlnyc76

Not to mention a Chanel caviar jumbo 
Help... can't stop spending.  Alisha Levine dresses are so comfortable and cute!


----------



## Girlnyc76




----------



## luckyblonde3295

I bought a pair of Seven for all Mankind shorts and a pair of True Religion jeans today!


----------



## Southern-Belle

French Connection color block sundress





French Connection Maxi Dress




Marc by Marc Jacobs Dress




7 for All Mankind Super Flare Jeans


----------



## Taupy

During the last 3 days I ordered a couple of American Vintage Shirts. I love love love this brand


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

2 pairs of William Rast jeans... Sadie straight leg and a flap-pocket capri (no pic)


----------



## eliza

*SHOUT OUT TO THE BLUE JAYS FAN!!!*

I just bought a fun pair of vintage Gucci sunnies off ebay, and lots of bright nailpolish for summer.


----------



## SLCsocialite

eliza said:


> *SHOUT OUT TO THE BLUE JAYS FAN!!!*
> 
> I just bought a fun pair of vintage Gucci sunnies off ebay, and lots of bright nailpolish for summer.



Wahooooo Loved it, and would looove to see your gucci's


----------



## GhstDreamer

Today I picked up a Hugo Boss dress:


----------



## 336

True Religion jeans and C&C California tees


----------



## k-r3n

Hudson High Waisted Shorts


----------



## Kendallita

The last 3 things I bought were a sleeveless pink/magenta Lacoste polo, a bright pink w/ small polka-dot Lacoste skirt (not to be worn together! lol), and a blue summer dress with white stitching/lace. (I forget where it's from)

xo, kendall


----------



## hfxshopgirl

vince striped tee




juicy tunic




gold havaianas


----------



## kara_n

This Chanel dark navy star print top.. I  it


----------



## fsubabe

This dress from French Connection.


----------



## vlore

4 dresses from DKNY  My husband and I are taking a cruise so I thought these summery dresses would be perfect (except for the black which I might wear on the formal night).


----------



## pisdapisda79

I saw this top in person, it is gorgeous, congrats



kara_n said:


> This Chanel dark navy star print top.. I  it


----------



## BagLuver

Paige Hollywood Hills jeans


----------



## pisdapisda79

Vince Dress


----------



## inverved

*Paul & Joe Miette blouse*






*Lanvin pussy-bow blouse

*






Ban is now back in force!


----------



## Geminiz06

ok Mine is more of an accessory but I still love it so I posted  This Tolani scarf


----------



## hellosunshine

Karen Zambo's dress: originally $278...purchased for $132!!!SCORE!






marc by marc jacobs mini: (i need it for a party that i'm going to in three weeks!)







marc by marc jacobs dress: (i'm going to wear it with these amazing black gladitor flats i've been dying to wear)






charlotte ronson mini: (going to be worn for evenings out in gold heels or gold flipflops!)







i'm so excited for these to come because i got most of them on sale at shopbop except for the yellow mini which i got at nordstrom full price.. but it's okay...i have more sale items than non-sale items!


----------



## vlore

I have been waiting for these shoes to go on sale...and they finally did so I purchased them in *Emerald *and *Magenta* (JCrew).












​


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

back from my ban lol.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

going on vacation with bf so he's given me his cc (bad idea lol) so i got more stuff


----------



## vlore

*francesca,* love the "ombre" dress and the orange blouse!!! Awesome purchases, and what a nice BF!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

thanks! i'm still shopping for more....too many good deals and stuff right now


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

javascript:popUp('/store/catalog/pr...d57750003&yB=mg_prod57750003',570,565,'yes');
	
http://www.shopbop.com/richie-skirt...D=2534374302024619&fm=browse-category-viewall




got this LNA tank in all 4 colors 


javascript: openZoomWindow();javascript: openZoomWindow();\

WOOHOO!! i'm done!


----------



## arireyes

love the ombre dress!! I bought this one and another dress from Revolve.  I'm done shopping online though I need to get out of the house and go.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

^ ooooh i like that dress...sooo tempting to buy it but i shall resist (i think!)


----------



## jmcadon

This Cynthia Steffe dress marked down from $265. to $78!


----------



## vlore

This velour hoodie 'n pant suit in white and hot pink from Victoria's Secret. And a green terry suit, as well!!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Got online at Delias.com $19.99... super deal!


----------



## YankeeGirl21

SLCsocialite said:


> Got online at Delias.com $19.99... super deal!





i haven't shopped at delias since high school...but that dress is ADORABLE! I'm going to check out delias.com now!!!


----------



## SLCsocialite

YankeeGirl21 said:


> i haven't shopped at delias since high school...but that dress is ADORABLE! I'm going to check out delias.com now!!!



I know how you feel i just always browse there and alloy.com but you can really find some killer pieces


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Couldn't go past Revolve Clothing's sale


----------



## hfxshopgirl

here's my haul from the revolve sale

joie flats




primp thermal




juicy dress




nanette lepore dress




ella moss dress


----------



## hfxshopgirl

and more ...

generra top




jbrand shorts




jbrand 14"




daftbird henley




daftbird t


----------



## omgblonde

Dress for my final show/sort of graduation


----------



## kittykittycatcat

This Juicy Couture trench on sale from Nordstrom...


----------



## PHENOMENON

Maxi dress, perfect match with my Pine City


----------



## SimplyComplex

where is this from


PHENOMENON said:


> Maxi dress, perfect match with my Pine City


----------



## Karenada

^ i think it's H&M.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

my little haul from the Saks 2-day online sale 

i'm sooo glad I got online early bc all my sizes are sold out now!

Dior tank


Dior dress


 Marc Jacobs dress


----------



## vlore

I  JCrew...can't get enough of them!!!


----------



## chinsumo

Robert Gellar shirt
Jil Sander sweater
Band of Outsiders shirt (on sale)
Sperry Top-siders (black patent).
Dries Van Noten sweater (on hold at saks until the sale starts) pick-up Wed!


----------



## twilight_sky

a great blue top and a knit cardigan from Anthropologie


----------



## Pigen

Leather jacket and waistcoat from the Kate Moss for Topshop collection:


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

more shopping yay! actually it was a bit of retail therapy due to some personal drama.

DVF dress


javascript: openZoomWindow(); 
MbyMJ pants


Tibi dress


291 racerback dress


LNA shirt


Jbrand jean


----------



## pearlisthegurl

delias:

vegetarian dino tee




beatles abbey road tee




terry cropped pant


----------



## donald

do sunglasses count?


----------



## radhika

love your sunnies


----------



## pearjuice

grey and white striped scarf from zara, it's adorable and goes with everything.  i'm happy with it.


----------



## jjensen

I bought this dress from the Revolve sale.


----------



## pisdapisda79

2 dresses & a top from H&M
This dress from Saks:


----------



## Pigen




----------



## GhstDreamer

A couple of Spring/Summer tops from BCBG - they're having a sale right now.


----------



## stl

This dress from Zara:


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## xiannie

Thayer King Dress 




Alannah Hill Settle The Score Cami







80%20 Shoes ( Bought it from US online shop, hopefully it fits!)


----------



## xiannie

Went shopping again..

Alannah Hill I touched Her coat





Country Road Wool Cardigan in grey and purple to keep me toasty during winter.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

This top, it was on sale + I used a 20% code. Its from AE..


----------



## jennylovexo

^ that's a super cute top kittykittycatcat!!


----------



## bebexirene

A few BCBG and Bebe items


----------



## ColdSteel

Pair of Citizens from Thrift Town. 99% sure they're auth - they look right, they feel right. colorado kelly. My first pair of citizens . If you look carefully and you know your stuff, you can score good stuff for cheap. I got mine for $6.


----------



## pursewatch

2 dresses from BCBG
1 black lightweight wool suits from Banana Republic


----------



## kittykittycatcat

TokiliciousJenY said:


> ^ that's a super cute top kittykittycatcat!!


Thanks! ; )


Ordered this today..


----------



## Geminiz06

Just got this Mike & Chris Donovan in Celdon
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140236677949&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=004


----------



## PrincessMe

i just bought this Marc Jacobs dress


----------



## Karenada

^ cute.


----------



## itsnicole

Went to Nordstrom yesterday, and bought: 

True Religion Johnny Stretch Jeans in Lonestar
(http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2892757...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6010354&P=2)

Soprano Banded Hem Top in Teal & Gray
(http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2982788...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6010049&P=1)

 Lush Sweetheart Tank in Black & Cherry
(http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2980382...d=lush+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults)

Lush Banded Tank in Black
(http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2976466...83~2379455&SourceID=1&SlotID=1&origin=related)


----------



## PHENOMENON

This silk kimono dress and a pair of Rock & Republics


----------



## citrus

TR hat and jeans, Vita bangle

This is my second TR hat, second pair of Sophies (others in dark drifter) and my second bambu bracelet.........
 them all but need to stay off Revolveush:


----------



## CaliforniaGal

Couple of the striped French Sailors Shirts from L. L. Bean ..
red-cream stripe
navy-cream stripe
They are so cute!


----------



## xiannie

J Brand Jeans


----------



## PrincessMe

Thanks Kitty


----------



## k-r3n

American Apparel Unisex Sheer Jersey Short Sleeve Deep V-Neck-- so comfortable


----------



## loveheartSHOP

I just got some stuff from Shopbop! So addicting...

http://www.shopbop.com/breaker-tank...htm?folderID=2534374302046128&fm=browse-brand
http://www.shopbop.com/madison-pate...?folderID=2534374302024643&fm=browse-category


----------



## Odette

The cardigan that LC is wearing in this picture:


----------



## PHENOMENON

two pairs of Rock & Republic jeans


----------



## Purses

I got Roxy shirt (in white), Columbia solid all white shirt and blue printed skirt.  Point Zero byNicole Benisti, beige shorts and Banana Republic brown shorts.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Too much shopping, here are my latest purchases:

Carmen Marc Valvo Dress:






2 sweater jackets from J crew


----------



## vlore

Going on a cruise so purchased a few items: 
the first two dresses are from JCrew and the terry ones from VS.


----------



## jp824

Paige Jeans and Paige denim skirt


----------



## peach.

k-r3n said:


> American Apparel Unisex Sheer Jersey Short Sleeve Deep V-Neck-- so comfortable



Me too! Bought it in White, Light Pink, and Lapis!


----------



## vlore

vlore said:


> Going on a cruise so purchased a few items:
> the first two dresses are from JCrew; the two terry dresses from VS; and the skirt is DKNY.


Here they are:


----------



## vlore

And I got this today from Calvin Klein:


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I'm waiting for the sales to start before I buy anything...


----------



## Purses

I am having such a hard time finding my purchased on the net.  Yesterday I bought a shawl by s-twelve in black that looks similar to this:
(It has sleeves)


----------



## Purses

Another one I could not find on the net to show the right picture.  I got a tangerine and teal with black trim halter dress from Khaki Krew from Mendocino store in Toronto.





Mine does not have the bow in the middle and with that new black shawl, it looks really sexy for evening look.


----------



## fsubabe

I bought this dress from BCBG.


----------



## eliza

i've been naughty, spent too much... hopefully none of it fits lol! I actually REALLY don't hope that...
Nation Ltd. Tee:                                                 


Kain Pocket Tee:


KEEMiA Dress:


----------



## candypants1100

*eliza*- thats a BEAUTIFUL dress!!!


----------



## eliza

^ Thanks *candypants*! I'm praying it fits... I really want it to fall to my knees and not shorter. I was hoping it would be longer on me than the model.

I thought the peacock detail was so elegant


----------



## xiannie

Phillip Lim Fringe Dress





Joe Jeans Provocateur in Luella





Karen Walker Flutter Sleeve Dress in Ivory


----------



## CoachGirl12

wow eliza, that dress is really beautiful!


----------



## fettfleck

Eliza, I love that  KEEMiA Dress! Where did you get it from?

My most recent purchase was a bunch of Nike Yoga clothes. A pinkish skirt, a training jacket, two pairs of 3/4 yoga pants in green and pink (I love them! They are soooo soft and comfy) and a yoga bag including a yoga matte.

Oh and I ordered some stuff from frontline and shanalogic come.

Here from frontline:
1. By Malene Birger
2. Dress from Cream
3. Shirt from Diesel
4. Top from Polo Jeans
5. Yellow dress from Sessun

All from the frontline sale!


----------



## fettfleck

And these are the thingys I ordered from shanalogic. Pics are all from shanalogic.com.

Love their stuff sooo much and can't wait that they arrive!

1. Shirt for me
2. Shirt for my BF and my brothers
3. Necklace - so cute!!
4. Love that kitty hat - hope it will fit on my head...
5. I would have love to get one of these supercute squids - but they are currently sold out...


----------



## Roe

a white dress from isaac mizrahi for tar-jay. first dress or article of clothing from tarjay


----------



## eliza

*fettfleck*... I bought it on RevolveClothing.com. It's still available, but for preorder. I think it says that it will be delivered the week of July 15th.

I can't wait to get it, I really want it to fit *fingers crossed*!


----------



## fettfleck

eliza said:


> *fettfleck*... I bought it on RevolveClothing.com. It's still available, but for preorder. I think it says that it will be delivered the week of July 15th.
> 
> I can't wait to get it, I really want it to fit *fingers crossed*!



Thank you for the info! I just place a question whether they also do special order in XS. Wow, but luscious price...


----------



## frostedcouture

7 For All Mankind boot cut jeans, Juicy Couture flats and navy shorts from dELiAs


----------



## La Vanguardia

I bought this Custo dress today at the Malaga Airport in Spain. When I got home, I checked which shoes I can wear with it and the dress looks fabulous with my Manolo Blahnik silver sedarabys. A little accesorizing with a grey faux-pearl necklace also adds a bit more glam!


----------



## Belle de Jour

New sunglasses I can wear to occasions I fear my chanel ones might get damaged


----------



## fettfleck

I was a bad girl today again. I scored a really nice dress from Alberta Ferretti at Ebay (Pics are from the auction).


----------



## Odette

Today I purchased:

Steve Madden "Togga" sandals in black




Tildon scoop neck sweater in black:





(both from Nordies online)

Martin & Osa U-neck cardigan in grey:

http://www.martinandosa.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat40006&productId=1030_9497


----------



## uhkiwi

Tbags dress from Saks!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

public library satc carrie necklace tee


----------



## Roe

i picked this up. i'm wondering if i can put a belt around it to give me some kind of waist. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...731cat8450747cat9530731cat11060735cat17640766


----------



## pisdapisda79

Been buying way too many dresses recently, my newest purchase:


----------



## twilight_sky

^ pisdapisda where did you get that dress?  its great


----------



## xiannie

Petal Tee in Black


----------



## pisdapisda79

From Saks, it's on sale too, by Iodice



twilight_sky said:


> ^ pisdapisda where did you get that dress? its great


----------



## arnott

Wow, so many nice dresses here!  

Just got this dress from BCBG Max Azria 2 weeks ago.


----------



## arnott

lvpiggy said:


> heh . . . totally shouldn't have, but i did anyways! 2 dresses from herve leger's spring collection!


 
Freakin' hot!  I like the blue one best!  How much did it cost if you don't mind me asking?  Nice shoes too!


----------



## tokigrl

cheapo mod-style dress! i luv it though!


----------



## pisdapisda79

DC-Cutie, you look amazing in that Tory Burch tunic


----------



## annabellet

DF and I went jean shopping yesterday I got 2 true religion Jeans and DF got 1 True religion Jeans for 250.00 bucks 


pics of our jeans : 

My jeans : 










DF jeans  pics


----------



## lil_peanut

Nice purchases, ladies!

True Religion "Jess" shorts in Body Rinse and Medium Frontier:









J Brand Love Story (2 pairs, these and a grey wash...scored both for under 60 bucks each!)





A bunch of tops from Anthropologie on sale, a cute LA Made top, a pair of Joe's midrise jeans and these Dior sunglasses:


----------



## PHENOMENON

^^ jess shorts are really nice


----------



## shihfan

ok im sure ppl already asked this... but where is this dress below from and how much is it?!!!? i LOVE! How does it fit?



[/quote]


----------



## MonkeyGirl

umm probably my jacket that i bought from victorias secret. soo soft


----------



## DC-Cutie

shihfan said:


> ok im sure ppl already asked this... but where is this dress below from and how much is it?!!!? i LOVE! How does it fit?


[/quote]

it's made by Black Halo, you can probably get it from Revolve, Shop Bop, Pink Mascara, etc.  around $300 or less


----------



## Deelove82

A couple of jersey dresses to throw on when it's really hot. 
And I already started shopping for fall: a grey cardigan, a black cardigan, a cardigan that's reversible from white to black and a grey three-quarter-sleeve silk-wool longline sweater.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

Wow...i've been gone soo long. love the stuff everyone's been buying lately!

dress from shopbop



LNA tee dress in blue, black and white!


milly dress


milly dress


foley and corinna dress



plus a bunch of jeans and scarves!
javascript: openZoomWindow();


----------



## socalgem

That is cute.



uhkiwi said:


> Tbags dress from Saks!


----------



## Souzie

True Religion Joey jeans and William Rast Savoy trouser jeans


----------



## sallygirl

yikes, I bought way too much but all on major sale, 65-70% off. Just Cavalli skirt, Celine blouse, contemplating Armani raincoat. Also got: Guess bustier and blouse, Michael Stars blue top, BCBG white skirt, BR linen dress, BR enamel jewelry + bunch of tops/skirts at Express sale. I have to be locked up.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

got some clothes for upcoming events from net-a-porter

marchesa dress





Roberto Cavalli gown





Roberto Cavalli dress







and some other stuff to just wear on vacation, etc.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

FrancescaAveiro said:


> got some clothes for upcoming events from net-a-porter
> 
> marchesa dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli gown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some other stuff to just wear on vacation, etc.


 

Hot!!!!


----------



## posey-alexandra

*Francesca, I adore the Marchesa dress! I'm sure you will look amazing in it. I haven't taken any pictures but I went to the Harvey Nichols sale today (a department store in London) and bought a sea green Missoni knitted string bikini with gold stitching. It was such a beautiful colour and only £85 I HAD to have it! *
*Yesterday I bought the YSL Tribute shoes in rose gold, I've NEVER seen that colour ever but I walked into the boutique to buy a present for my best friend for her birthday and of course I had to come out with something for me! Unfortunately now i'm into my overdraft *
*xxx*


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

thanks fabulousity and posey-alexandra!

oooh i love harvey nichols too, every time i'm in the UK it's a must for me to go (manchester or london one!!!) 

that deal on the missoni bikini is awesome!!! good buy, i've seen it in person and it's cute!


----------



## Rain12

I just bought an absolutely beautiful black Vera Wang chiffon skirt.


----------



## Southern-Belle

Some really cute DVF pieces...


----------



## FrancescaAveiro




----------



## socalgem

I like all these.



FrancescaAveiro said:


> got some clothes for upcoming events from net-a-porter
> 
> marchesa dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli gown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some other stuff to just wear on vacation, etc.


----------



## bruinsfan

FrancescaAveiro - the green shirt is great for the summer and I love the blue strapless ombre dress.  You have great taste.


----------



## xpurseloverx

i got these yesterday i also got a buncha stuff from victorias secret


----------



## arnott

xpurseloverx said:


>


 
I love that shirt!  I think I'm going to go buy one now!


----------



## annabellet

oops wrong thread


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

For my bday I recieved
crystal true religions
school rhinestone jacket
primp pinapple hoodie
PICS COMING SOON!


----------



## jjensen

J brand jeans


----------



## photoobsessive

be bebe silk halter, i have to post a pic of this. its just beyond gorgeous. gimme a min.


----------



## omgblonde

ASOS.com dress


----------



## Peachy Mary

^^^ Omgblonde, how's the quality? I thought about ordering form ASOS but I wasn't sure...

My last purchase was a pink hoodie from Juicy Couture that says "Juicy Socialite" on the back.


----------



## Karenada

Recently ordered from topshop





embellished tie back dress





check shirt dress 





distress pelmet skirt





haven woven caged sandals in gold





melven peep toe shoes
and from asos.com


----------



## omgblonde

Peachy Mary said:


> ^^^ Omgblonde, how's the quality? I thought about ordering form ASOS but I wasn't sure...
> 
> My last purchase was a pink hoodie from Juicy Couture that says "Juicy Socialite" on the back.



I haven't recieved that actual dress yet, but I usually find ASOS's quality to be really good!


----------



## xpurseloverx

omgblonde said:


> ASOS.com dress


 what a beautiful dress


----------



## MBart

From Miguelina Sample Sale last week here in NYC

I went in for just the satin shirts - of course I came out with more! Last day of the sale, prices were slashed. Alas, I just realized the white tank is missing a button


----------



## Pinkdancer

^^I love Miguelina! That green top is gorgeous.


----------



## MBart

Pinkdancer said:


> ^^I love Miguelina! That green top is gorgeous.



Thanks! I have to get it altered a bit tho, the straps are too big on me. I hate being btwn sizes!


----------



## socalgem

omgblonde - That is a beautiful dress.


----------



## candypants1100

-american apparel tshirt- so comfy, and this awesome purple color
-head bands from american apparel as well- red one and a black one


----------



## Kawja

Miu Miu Bow bag, like this one but in blush pink  





And jjensen, i have those exact same pair of Jbrands!


----------



## jjensen

Kawja said:


> Miu Miu Bow bag, like this one but in blush pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And jjensen, i have those exact same pair of Jbrands!



Kawja, congrats on the new bow bag, it's gorgeous! I love your outfit posts  I'm not sure if i should keep the jeans since they look like bootcut on me rather than straight, I'd love to see a pic of you wearing it.


----------



## Kawja

Thank you  And well yea, they looked a little bootcut on me aswell and even though I generally prefer straight jeans it wasn't impossible to make them work. I would suggest not wearing tight tops along with them, and I think they'll look ok on you aswell ;p And I'm truly sorry, but I cant give you a pic, thing is I recently gained like 10 pounds and they were a 24 so they dont fit me anymore lol :x


----------



## MJDaisy

I went shopping today and got 2 things from american eagle. normally i don't shop there, but i found stuff on clearance. i got this chiffon dress for $25 and i got this tank top for $12. the pic i posted is the tank top in navy but i got it in maroon with a pink ribbon around it. i love the dress tho, it's soo cute and i love the cut of it.


----------



## MissM

A Peter Jensen for Topshop Dress with lots of Ruffles for my F/W wardrobe...


----------



## bebexirene

Bebe Cropped Top


----------



## MissM

These ACNE PISTOL Boots for my FW Wardrobe....


----------



## pippop

Those are hot, MissM! Very cool looking...and versatile too!


----------



## shesnochill

​


----------



## MissM

Thank you Pippop!! 

Annaversary - nice floral/patterned tops!!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

omg...my flight got cancelled and i'm in a random hotel in italy while my luggage is somewhere else...WHAT?!?! so, i figured I'd do some online shopping bc thank goodness i have my laptop and tpf! I'm sooo tired but can't actually sleep so i'll probably kick myself tomorrow when i see my purhases hahahha.


----------



## arireyes

Where did you order those grey wide leg pants from?  I love them.  
This week I bought this Herve Leger.  Still waiting on it! Some small stuff from Burberry(polo's, cell phone case)


----------



## lovebeibei

my very first post on this thread

some things i bought this weekend..

Rock & Republic Kiedis in Whiskey Blue





Burberry Sliced Nova Check headband



http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c20/wasabimint/CIMG1742.jpg

BCBG dress; BCBG burlap jacket





new H&M outfit





some old navy finds





and Coach Bonney sneakers


----------



## arireyes

Love the Burberry headband and the Bcbg jacket!!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

arireyes said:


> Where did you order those grey wide leg pants from? I love them.
> This week I bought this Herve Leger. Still waiting on it! Some small stuff from Burberry(polo's, cell phone case)


 
Thanks. I got the pants from Shopbop, they're by Alice + Olivia.


----------



## arireyes

Thanks!


----------



## MonkeyGirl

i just got some new lucky brand jeans


----------



## jamalu

John Galliano Jeans! Love the fit and the washing!


----------



## shoez

I'm so excited! I just got this pair of 7 jeans on sale for $60!!! 
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...r_All_Mankind_""A""_Pocket_Copper_Foil_Jeans#


----------



## World Maverick

I just came back form Penn State for a volleyball camp and i got 2 Penn State sweatshirts, a pair of sweatpants, a long-sleeved shirt, and 2 t-shirts [one is signed by Penn State (male and female) volleyball players!!!!!  and as a Penn State volleyball-obsessed high schooler, that totally made my life]

then i came home and shopped a bit [sales only of course, I hate to pay full retail for clothes other than the bras/undies ]

DKNY ivory long sleeved hoodie 9.99 [from 49]
Department of Peace cropped black blazer 14.97 [from 80+]
Central Park striped zip up hoodie 9.99 [from 38+] 
Jon cropped blue silk blazer 24 [from 300+]
Jon ivory cotton vest 14.99 [from 80+]

somehow, I can never seem to bring myself to purchase clothes unless they are atleast half off MSRP...  it never feels right...anyone else feel the same?

PS: despite the killer deal on the Jon jacket, the $5 signed t-shirt is by far my favorite new item of clothing


----------



## lovebeibei

arireyes said:


> Love the Burberry headband and the Bcbg jacket!!


 
thank you so much!!


----------



## momo43

grey cap sleeve knee length wool dress from banana republic.


----------



## Odette

Love Quotes scarves - cosmopolitan and morning glory










Dress from Target:






Top from Target that is long on me so I can wear it with leggings:


----------



## lovebeibei

^i like that target dress very cute


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

ImaSadGirrafe,
I LOVE the scarves.
Were they the normal price of $85, and where did you buy them? thanks for the help


----------



## Odette

T0TEMAMA! said:


> ImaSadGirrafe,
> I LOVE the scarves.
> Were they the normal price of $85, and where did you buy them? thanks for the help



I bought the scarves from shoprapunzels.com and used the "grechen" code for 15% off.  You can't return accessories from there but I love these colors and plan on using them often.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

i've been online ALL day literally with boring conferences, etc. so i sneakily did some shopping lol!  here's everything i've ordered from NAP.

Stella McCartney blouse - i got this before and it came with a tear in it so hopefully this will be ok






Herve Leger dress




missoni scarf





Bottega Venetta sunglasses





Missoni stone bracelet


----------



## BasketballCourt

I love all of your purchases, FrancescaAviero! Especially the the Missoni bracelet...


----------



## jjensen

The Missoni bracelet caught my eye as well, I love it! Francesca, I love that Herve Leger dress, great purchases!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

thanks so much guys! i didn't realize how boring meetings, conference calls, etc. could be until today lol! thank goodness for the internet!


----------



## Charlie

I got:





This in hot pink





This in red.

I got this pants for 5.99 at Old Navy.






and two pair of hawaianas.(however you spell it  )


----------



## shesnochill

AND 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both for only $15.99 each! Woo hoo!


----------



## frostedcouture

khaki Union bay shorts from Nordstrom
a dress, two pairs jean shorts, leather flip flops, scarf from Abercrombie
plain shirt from H&M
a necklace from Forever 21


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

from shopbop


----------



## invenio

went a little crazy..


----------



## invenio

more..


----------



## invenio

love the herve dress FrancescaAveiro! and actually everything you bought


----------



## frostedcouture

I think I forgot to add a plain white t shirt from Nordstrom B.P line


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

invenio said:


> love the herve dress FrancescaAveiro! and actually everything you bought


 
Thanks! i've been shopping like crazy lately. today, i focused a bit more on fall/winter. just ordered these today:









javascript:popUp('/store/catalog/pr...d60280036&yB=ag_prod60280036',570,565,'yes');


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## Tasi

I'm on vacation, so this is my time to purchase my wardrobe! In Japan, I bought 1 dress and 3 cute tops. In CA, so far I've purchased 2 Joe jeans, 2 lacoste tops, 1 lacoste zip hoodie, 4 BR dresses, 1 BR skirt, 2 BR tops, 2 Anthropologie tops, 5 H & M tops, and still looking for more!


----------



## brigadeiro

These Spijkers en Spijkers coats (couldn't decide between the black and grey, so got both, will decide once they arrive :shame: ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Please feel free to vote here in this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/poll-please-help-me-choose-coat-black-grey-321957.html (for black, or grey, neither or both  )


----------



## lolitakali

I splurged today (I find it hard to part with my CHC nowadays)... but since I really haven't been shopping much lately & the deals are just too great to pass up & I do have that extra cash on me....

My "steals" from NMR....
Got a "Minnie Rose" sweater for $19 (from $154 original tag & bluefly is still selling at $70 ++ = "why I don't shop online & using CHC reasons as well so no credit debt"), "Malo" "pantalone cargos" wide legged linen pants $59 (from $550), "Malo" knit top & short set in orange $29 (from $200), "Morgan & Co." Chiffon Dress in Red $ 20 (from $100 plus), UKnit $15 ($ 90 original). 


Plus I burn that cal. walking.


----------



## Elsie87

This Prada Fairy blouse (50% off):


----------



## brigadeiro

This Thakoon rosette-sleeved top


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My most recent additions to my wardrobe 

Intimissi patchwork bustier top, Victoria´s Secret Ultimate tank top in camouflage, Kit Willow Shadow Whisp  top,  Sass  &  Bide  Fountain  of  Youth  playsuit and Sass & Bide Missona capri slims


----------



## yesther

I just got these J Brand Kat in indigo from shopbop.com for such a great price!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

random stuff I've ordered from eluxury this week and last week.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

Stuff for wearing around the house, etc. from shopbop and eluxury:



javascript: openZoomWindow();javascript: openZoomWindow();


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

some more...


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

ooops double post


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just got these two things... cute corset top to go w/pencil skirts...






Then this really cute dress...


----------



## Anoka

1 pair black leggings
1 pair neon blue leggings
This top:


----------



## inverved

*Gorman dress*


----------



## zoebeee

VS pink skinny hoodie and boyfriend trackpants
AA thermals in Pink, grey and black
super stylish


----------



## shesnochill

zoebeee said:


> VS pink skinny hoodie and boyfriend trackpants
> AA thermals in Pink, grey and black
> super stylish



Oh sounds COMFY


----------



## Southern-Belle

A few Free People items, Joe's Jeans, slacks and tops from BCBG MaxAzria, a dress and top from French Connection, and some Maxi dresses from Arden B.


----------



## PHENOMENON

from hm.com


----------



## bijou

i picked these up at the Neimans presale a while back 

Rebecca Taylor jacket 

Theory blazer with matching pants (not photographed)


----------



## laureenthemean

Just bought this top:


----------



## ColdSteel

I'm squealing with delight as I just grabbed a pair of authentic J.Brand cigarette leg jeans in ink from thrift town for $6. I LOVE J.Brand and I'm trying to go for skinny/straight legs now that my closet is full of bootcut and flare jeans. They're size 29s and I usually take a 26/27 in my jeans, but these fit really well. All I need to do is wear a belt. The best part (aside from the price) is that they're unhemmed! YAY!


----------



## Giuliettina

PHENOMENON said:


> from hm.com


 Very beautiful, congrats!


----------



## laureenthemean

ColdSteel said:


> I'm squealing with delight as I just grabbed a pair of authentic J.Brand cigarette leg jeans in ink from thrift town for $6. I LOVE J.Brand and I'm trying to go for skinny/straight legs now that my closet is full of bootcut and flare jeans. They're size 29s and I usually take a 26/27 in my jeans, but these fit really well. All I need to do is wear a belt. The best part (aside from the price) is that they're unhemmed! YAY!


What a steal!


----------



## PHENOMENON

Giuliettina said:


> Very beautiful, congrats!


  thanks


----------



## calzz

Teal blouse with ruffles and satin belt. Also a floral print maxi dress...oh at two graphic tees.


----------



## takeoutbox

alot of stuff, but this is one of my fave pieces, haven't worn it yet though, it's been too hot here. but it's so pretty to look at.


----------



## agreenst

At Nordstrom Rack:





Karta jeweled shift dress in royal blue




LAMB zebra spy coat (~$150 marked down from $685!!)
At Nordstrom:




LAMB taffeta bubble skirt (looks MUCH better irl, is more...bubbly)

and a pair of J Brand 'Lovestory' jeans and a black 3/4 sleeve turtleneck.
It was a fun day


----------



## LABAG

BURBERRY Cobalt blue quilted jacket-love it
RAJ OM blue scarf
I'm in a blue faze-loving the bold blue color


----------



## melissa06

hfxshopgirl said:


> here's my haul from the revolve sale
> 
> joie flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> primp thermal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> juicy dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nanette lepore dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ella moss dress


 

I have that ella moss dress. It is so comfy!


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

I posted these in the deals and steals forum too, but ill post here also.
These are form the nordies sale:
Rubbish long sleeved tee




Faux BP cashmere:




Free people Vest:


----------



## kidsonholiday

i am waiting for my check so i can purchase these repetto oxfords:


----------



## KristyDarling

Isaac Mizrahi for Target open-neck eyelet dress:


----------



## Odette

From the Nordstrom sale:


----------



## cocovalliere

i just bought this madison marcus dress in pink today. i love it!


----------



## shesnochill

cocovalliere said:


> i just bought this madison marcus dress in pink today. i love it!



This dress looks gorgeous! where'd you score it ?


----------



## CoachGirl12

cocovalliere said:


> i just bought this madison marcus dress in pink today. i love it!


WOW, thats one gorgeous dress!


----------



## toomuchfun

Joe's Jeans.  Got an awsome deal on them at Filene's Basement


----------



## cocovalliere

i bought it from standard style which is a boutique where I live, but their website is pretty popular www.standardstyle.com


----------



## frostedcouture

I got a basic v neck from Urban Outfitters, AE sweats/capri length & a halter, from Abercrombie: two tees, leather flip flops, scarf, Aero: halter, strapless and two v necks. All of them are baby dolls and they were SUPER cheap. 70% off clearance prices.


----------



## candypants1100

1. marc by marc sunglasses
2. paige capris
3. TR for me
4. Affliction tshirt for bf
5. TR for bf


----------



## [[m&m]]




----------



## CoachGirl12

candypants1100 said:


> 1. marc by marc sunglasses
> 2. paige capris
> 3. TR for me
> 4. Affliction tshirt for bf
> 5. TR for bf


those sunglasses look really good on you candypants!


----------



## ColdSteel

Stellas in Lonestar. Yay skinny jeans! I had to size down to a 25 in these.


----------



## mockinglee

Leather jacket in July? In California? Eh, why not?


----------



## CoachGirl12

mockinglee said:


> Leather jacket in July? In California? Eh, why not?


ooo, thats super cute!


----------



## cocovalliere

Genetic recessive bootcut in a dark rinse and a Mike & Chris winston jacket


----------



## skyfox99

joie cardigan and top





Diane von Furstenberg vest





milly wool dress





Twill Twenty Two Jacket 





milly cashmere cardigan





moschino cheap and chic sandals


----------



## skyfox99

moschino cheap and chic linen sandals





antik batik beaded top





felix ray clutch





andrew marc leather jacket





nanette lepore sweater





miu miu slingbacks


Everything on SALE! Huge discounts!


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought from Victoria's Secret two pairs of shoes (1 pair of gold pumps and one pair of brown flats), 1 khaki pleated mini skirt, 2 cashmere ruffled cardigan sweaters (cobalt, and raspberry colored), and 1 pair of wide leg trouser jeans. I bought this all from Clearance section with their extra 25% off deal and free shipping. I guess I will see what I decide to keep and what to send back once it gets here.


----------



## fettfleck

Two slim fit Ralph Lauren polos in light and normal blue! I feel like summer wearing them!


----------



## Blyen

Avril Lavigne Abbey Dawn t-shirt




Ray-ban wayfarer in red..I want it even in pink and light blue!


----------



## Redorfe

this super soft shirt by joie:



(but in brown)


----------



## shibooms




----------



## Karenada

wow gorgoeus dresses shibooms i would love to see modeling pics


----------



## calzz

I went to Nordstroms Rack yesterday and I picked up

a MaxStudio peasant dress originally $130-- I got it for $40!
an Addidas workout top 
and a necklace that was originally $60 but I only paid $5 for it!

It was my first time shopping at outlets and I never knew you could find such great deals!


----------



## annemerrick

Would love some opinions on this dress...let me see if I can make the picture any larger!!!

OK....just click..you will go right to it!!


----------



## shibooms

Kitty2sweet said:


> wow gorgoeus dresses shibooms i would love to see modeling pics


 definitely!!


----------



## caarlyntryl

*annemerrick: *I like the dress, but feel like the pockets will stick out - if you know what I mean.


----------



## arireyes

annemerrick said:


> Would love some opinions on this dress...let me see if I can make the picture any larger!!!
> 
> OK....just click..you will go right to it!!


I really like this dress.  It's Rag & Bone right?


----------



## deniseoutlet555

- Juicy Couture Satin Blue Dress (SuperCute)

- Some very cute 7 for all mankind skinny jeans (Nordstrom big anniversary sale)
- Chanel Tweed Jacket Getting ready for fall!
- And a Cute H&M spring dress  super cute


----------



## PrincessCayenne

Aaaaaaaaaah - I must stop with the online shopping!! No more for a month! Latest impulse buy - please tell me I made a good decision  

Elizabeth and James Hooded Coat:


----------



## brigadeiro

PrincessCayenne said:


> Aaaaaaaaaah - I must stop with the online shopping!! No more for a month! Latest impulse buy - please tell me I made a good decision
> 
> Elizabeth and James Hooded Coat:



 it! Where did you get it from? It's so cute/funky/gorgeous!


----------



## PrincessCayenne

Neiman Marcus (online) they're having that extra 20% off sale (!) PLUS free shipping (even for vancouverites north of the border like me!)


----------



## jh1260

CoachGirl12 said:


> I just got these two things... cute corset top to go w/pencil skirts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this really cute dress...


 
hi babe, where did u get this cute dress 
from bebe?


----------



## calzz

Hey guys...I need some advice!

I bought 2 shirts and a purse today...the white one is Puma (who knew?!), and the Yellow is a Theory shirt...and I also got in on that Botkier for Tartget stuff...

I'm not sure if i should keep all of it  ..


----------



## caarlyntryl

This hooded jacket:





Originally $550, I got it for $34.


----------



## shesnochill

caarlyntryl said:


> This hooded jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally $550, I got it for $34.



WOW.....  I love it. Are there any left? LOL!


----------



## shop874

caarlyntryl said:


> This hooded jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally $550, I got it for $34.



i love this! where did you find this?


----------



## dmitchell15

Both pairs of these shoes from Victoria's Secret. They are on clearance for $24.99. Also, I will be doing some shopping starting Thursday because it is tax free weekend in my state.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

shibooms said:


>



OMG You have my dream shopping spree lol

You have to post some modelling pics!!!


----------



## sonya

caarlyntryl said:


> This hooded jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally $550, I got it for $34.




Great jacket! Great deal.


----------



## MsFrida

Got this wool coat/cape today (for only $170! ), the pics don't do it justice, it's absolutely gorgeous IRL... can't wait for fall/winter to come!


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought the cardigan that is shown on the model in the featured Raspberry color and Cobalt color. 

I also bougth these cute Kitson shoes. Both were bought at Victoria's Secret.


----------



## BasketballCourt

A Chip & Pepper Harvard tee and Choose Juicy canvas tote for school books.


----------



## shesnochill

MsFrida said:


> Got this wool coat/cape today (for only $170! ), the pics don't do it justice, it's absolutely gorgeous IRL... can't wait for fall/winter to come!



Absolutely stunning. NO need to cover your face


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

Wow i haven't posted here in a while! well.... i got a few things for a trip next week.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

and...


----------



## CoachGirl12

jh1260 said:


> hi babe, where did u get this cute dress
> from bebe?


nope, its actually from wetseal.com!


----------



## ColdSteel

Vintage Versace dress 





Thrifted for... $20!
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/why-im-grinning-like-idiot-tale-my-first-333829.html

I'm crazy happy now


----------



## giantcity

I kinda stopped buying clothes... to save up for my first Balenciaga!!! But I couldn't resist a black strapless dress at Mango on sale and I just bought an A&F fur trimmed hoodie off ebay.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

From the revolve sale  don´t you guys just love when Revolve goes on sale 

True Religion Billy Super T in Berkley
Ed Hardy dragon leather tee in red
Rebecca Beeson long sleeve tee
Diesel silk scarf
Rojas burnout log tunic tee


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And from the Target clearance sale, a whole heap of Zac Posen for Target stuff 

Zac Posen for Target Pompeii silk dress
Zac Posen for Target Pompeii silk pussybow blouse
Zac Posen for Target Pompeii silk skirt












Zac Posen for Target cap sleeve wool dress  in  black
Zac Posen for Target cap sleeve wool dress in turkish coffee










Zac Posen for Target wool skirt in turkish coffee
Zac Posen for Target wool tuxedo jacket in turkish coffee


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

And finally,  	Diane von Furstenberg 'Heron' Knit Dress in the most gorgeous barbie pink shade


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

oh, and i almost forgot  i also bought this Pepe short sleeved leather jacket in ivory from the ASOS sale!!! I can hardly wait to receive it!


----------



## spoiled_brat

^ B_B, I love looking at your style diary... You're an inspiration :shame:


----------



## Kisa

This jacket from my all time favourite nicholas K!!  The only size left out of maybe 25 stores in Canada and the USA I called was a small so I just bought it and hopefully it will fit, I usually wear a medium, but who knows ! 






Here's a link to the men's version which has waaayyy better pics!
http://www.tobi.com/product/9166-nicholas-k-drake-jacket-jackets-zip-up?aff=cj


----------



## mordant

I've been waiting for this jacket to get back into stock. I was so glad when I got the email that they got a jacket in. It was marked down from $138 to $24.99, such a good deal.


----------



## brigadeiro

Kisa said:


> This jacket from my all time favourite nicholas K!!  The only size left out of maybe 25 stores in Canada and the USA I called was a small so I just bought it and hopefully it will fit, I usually wear a medium, but who knows !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the men's version which has waaayyy better pics!
> http://www.tobi.com/product/9166-nicholas-k-drake-jacket-jackets-zip-up?aff=cj



Ooh!  that! I love Nicholas K too 

I recently bought these Comme Garcons Boy draped shorts:


----------



## lily25

I totally splurged yesterday. I got 2 pairs of stockings and a bra from Agent Provocateur. 
Also hubby checked my wish list and got me a full set as a surprise gift! I'm a happy girl!
The bra (love range)





 

 



The stockings  (champagne with black seam)





and the pressie!!! (Paula range)


----------



## dmitchell15

mordant said:


> I've been waiting for this jacket to get back into stock. I was so glad when I got the email that they got a jacket in. It was marked down from $138 to $24.99, such a good deal.


 

Great Coat I love the contrasting and the color. If you don't mind my asking, where did you get such an awesome deal? Do they also have it in black?


----------



## brigadeiro

I am SO excited, I've just bought this 3.1 Phillip Lim dress I've wanted FOREVER!!!


----------



## mordant

dmitchell15 said:


> Great Coat I love the contrasting and the color. If you don't mind my asking, where did you get such an awesome deal? Do they also have it in black?


 
I got it on overstock.com and is by BCBGirls. Sorry, I guess I should have mentioned that part. I was just really excited that I got to order it. I was waiting a month for it to get stocked up again. Also, sorry, no, they don't have it in black. This was the only color available.


----------



## techie81

I bought this a few minutes ago:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat9100733cat11000752






Very bad of me.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

I ordered a ton of stuff the first day, but just recently received the DKNY Fluted Sleeve Wool Blend Coat








I got it in black and a size 4 which was a big guess on my part.  It fit perfectly, not too tight, not too big.  I love it, but I already purchased the Jessica Simpson wool coat they have at the nordstrom sale also.  They differ in length with the JS one being 33 from the shoulder and the DKNY one being 39 from the shoulder.  I got them both in black so now I am just keeping them both.  The JS one has pleating in the back.

Did anyone else purchase either of these coats?  Your thoughts?  I am so bad I know......!


----------



## chanel***

I kind of went carzy in the Buckle store a couple weeks ago, buying Ed Hardy shirts and dresses as well as 3 lucky brand jeans and 3 other shirts  ...........oopsie. it was worth it tho!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

chanel, you sound like me.  haha


----------



## patois

Got this D & G dress yesterday.


----------



## PrincessCayenne

Bought this pretty Rebecca Taylor jacket today (on sale!) to match my Tory Burch Suzi clutch that I have coming from Neimans next week! Woohoo! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## ColdSteel

From Crossroads trading I got...
-A cute black and white fei skirt with a big pattern for $30
-A sexy pair of R&R Berlins in methane for $47


----------



## dmitchell15

A brown Maxi dress from the GAP
A brown and white dress from bloomingdales
A pair of gold sandals from Marshall's


----------



## dmitchell15

My new Michael by Michael Kors Flats. I bought them in Black!


----------



## sonya

patois said:


> Got this D & G dress yesterday.




That is beautiful!


----------



## shesnochill

​


----------



## dmitchell15

Stuff I just ordered from Anne Taylor Loft


----------



## Biondina1003

Just got this blazer! Its on its way! Can't wait to wear it, cuz it has so much potential! Yeah!


----------



## hautecouture15

this dress:http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap...arent_category_rn=&productId=749320&langId=-1

a black blazer from zara for 70% off and a black shrug too

true religion julies and 2 dresses from tkmaxx and stella mccartney sunglasses!


----------



## oscarcat729

This dress from Delia's (for back to school!):
http://store.delias.com/item.do?categoryID=1836&itemID=50290&sizeFilter=&colorFilter=&brandFilter=


----------



## Purses

ellewoods said:


> An M Missoni dress that I was dyyyyyyin for- purple silver and grey zig zags



Nice!  Did you get it at Holt Renfrew sale?


----------



## PrincessCayenne

This D&G shirt  
I am now OFFICIALLY banned (for a month) 
Even if things are on sale...if you buy copious amounts of sale items...it REALLY adds up


----------



## Tutu

I got two black dresses!! First one is by Rick Owens:






The other is by Sand:


----------



## shesnochill

I finally found a dress to attend a wedding and that I can RE-WEAR (so it doesn't go to waste since I barely attend formal events) @ Forever21.






It's a small btw!​


----------



## Purses

annaversary said:


> ​



The one on the left.....the dress, I think it is really pretty.  Can you share with me where you got it and how much?


----------



## citrus

Hudson Bootcut, Paige Hollywood Hills, Mint top, Michael Stars cardigan and Zooey dress -all from Revolve


----------



## Veelyn

patois said:


> Got this D & G dress yesterday.


 
AH! I'm jealous. I want this dress so bad, but they don't make it in my size! haha..


----------



## Veelyn

lily25 said:


> I totally splurged yesterday. I got 2 pairs of stockings and a bra from Agent Provocateur.
> Also hubby checked my wish list and got me a full set as a surprise gift! I'm a happy girl!
> The bra (love range)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stockings (champagne with black seam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the pressie!!! (Paula range)


 

That bra is too cute! Go girl!


----------



## CoachGirl12

citrus said:


> Hudson Bootcut, Paige Hollywood Hills, Mint top, Michael Stars cardigan and Zooey dress -all from Revolve


LOVE that michael stars cardigan! TDF!!


----------



## nordia5




----------



## vadelmakaneli

Yesterday I bought UNITED COLORS OF BENETTON poncho (59) for the autumn.


----------



## Kisa

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh!  that! I love Nicholas K too
> 
> I recently bought these Comme Garcons Boy draped shorts:



Thanks *brigadeiro!* I love Nicholas K fans! Your comme des shorts look wicked cool, will you be posting pics in an outfit? 

I can't go through all the posts because I have to head to work, but beautiful buys everyone, the fancy underwear set, the black tuxedo blazer...

Just now I bought this UO scarf, I had been looking at it but when I saw they had 1 left I had to buy it. I had been wanting a nice scarf but without the $100+ price tag scarves have been getting up to lately, this one came to 21.00 with a code and it's made in the USA so no import fees!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

spoiled_brat said:


> ^ B_B, I love looking at your style diary... You're an inspiration :shame:



Aaaaawww thanks spoiled_brat!!! 

I really should stay away from Revolve´s website, i ended up placing another 2 orders for these items. I drew some inspiration from FrancescaAveiro´s last haul and decided to get myself a pair of red skinny jeans too


----------



## bluebear_88

Brasilian_Babe said:


>


 
Red skinny jeans!!  LOVES IT!


----------



## maddog

lily25 said:


> I totally splurged yesterday. I got 2 pairs of stockings and a bra from Agent Provocateur.
> Also hubby checked my wish list and got me a full set as a surprise gift! I'm a happy girl!
> The bra (love range)


I bought this and the thong a month ago too and they're my favorite pieces!  I feel like a present with the little ribbons.:shame:

I'm gonna order the bikini and garter one day cuz they are so hot.  How are the stockings?  I normally like stay ups but like I said, the garter for this set is sooo hot.


----------



## naturale

cocovalliere said:


> i just bought this madison marcus dress in pink today. i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> I also bought this dress at Shopbop for $70...I love it, but I have to get it altered cause its a little big on me...I'm usually an xsmall and I got a small.


----------



## BasketballCourt

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Aaaaawww thanks spoiled_brat!!!
> 
> I really should stay away from Revolve´s website, i ended up placing another 2 orders for these items. I drew some inspiration from FrancescaAveiro´s last haul and decided to get myself a pair of red skinny jeans too


 
You have such good taste in clothes, Brasilian_Babe! I especially love the purple dress and red jeans.


----------



## twilight_sky

Just went shopping in Chicago.  MBMJ hat and pin, 3.1 Philip lim tunic, hudson jeans, also a headband and belt that match the tunic.  And i have yet to hit Michigan Ave tomorrow.  YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

patois said:


> Got this D & G dress yesterday.


 

I actually bought this, and returned it too much "boobage" going on for me, I was really busting out of it


----------



## hfxshopgirl

james perse drape hoodie




vince sweater in navy




jcrew bikini





l.a.m.b. clutch - can't find a pic, store had just received today


----------



## maddog

hfxshopgirl said:


> vince sweater in navy



Love this cardigan.  How are you gonna wear it?  I'm looking for something similar but not sure how to throw more than 2 outfits together with it.

I just got this Michael Kors bootie yesterday.  Saved myself $1000 by not going the CL route (for now).


----------



## MJDaisy

i got a new dress at forever 21 last night! it's a tube dress and it's PURPLE (i love purple!) i even opted for the purple over the pink (a very rare occurance for me)...and it will look great with leggings in the fall/winter too! (these pics borrowed from Forever 21!!) but it was only $13.13!!! 

also got these sandals from target on sale for $10! the pink is a brighter color than it looks in the pic....but they will look cute with the dress 

and i also got a new pair of skinny jeans from target for $24!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

maddog said:


> Love this cardigan. How are you gonna wear it? I'm looking for something similar but not sure how to throw more than 2 outfits together with it.


 
thanks!!  i'm going to wear it with dark skinny jeans and boots - so fun for fall!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

l.a.m.b. boyfriend vest


----------



## oscarcat729

^^^ So cute! I want it!


----------



## NoraV

In navy.










Acne generic girl jeans - boyfriend jeans!

I also got the Free People voodoo tunic, which I can't find a picture of online, and two shirts from Ruehl - Alexis and Laney.


----------



## tflamme

my last purchases:
1: 2 Alexander McQueen scarves, bought them at *Alexander McQueen* in Nice
2: MET jeans (Italian jeans) bought at *Babouche* in Nice
3: D&G belt also boght in Nice at *Espace Harroch*


----------



## shesnochill

I love your purchases *tflamme*, your one weathly gal huh!


----------



## tflamme

annaversary said:


> I love your purchases *tflamme*, your one weathly gal huh!


 Thank you, you are so sweet:shame:! I am a Shopaholic...


----------



## tflamme

Love your bra from AP! Too bad I do not fit them!!!!!!


lily25 said:


> I totally splurged yesterday. I got 2 pairs of stockings and a bra from Agent Provocateur.
> Also hubby checked my wish list and got me a full set as a surprise gift! I'm a happy girl!
> The bra (love range)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stockings (champagne with black seam)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the pressie!!! (Paula range)


----------



## bvbirdygirl

this lovely catherine malandrino dress!

i have never spent so much money on a single article of clothing, but I love it!


----------



## NoraV

tflamme said:


> my last purchases:
> 1: 2 Alexander McQueen scarves, bought them at *Alexander McQueen* in Nice
> 2: MET jeans (Italian jeans) bought at *Babouche* in Nice
> 3: D&G belt also boght in Nice at *Espace Harroch*



I have been lusting after that belt! Unfortunately, a new black one has to take priority for me...Love your scarves, I have a few that I love to tie onto my bags.


----------



## shesnochill

I found the cutest dress at Forever21 today... been shopping there alot recently SINCE MY MOM AND SISTER loves that store.. lol.











I think someone here had the same dress? Or was it just me? I need to go back a few pages, I'm sort of sure... lol.​


----------



## walinette

I just received an online order with :

- a red skinny jeans with buttons like skull from Bel Air (it's me or I just saw one a page ago ??) for only 5 euros !
- A gorgeous Manoush retro swimsuit with embroidered flowers and Vichy print


----------



## vlore

I am in  with maxi dresses...got these 3


----------



## tflamme

annaversary said:


> I found the cutest dress at Forever21 today... been shopping there alot recently SINCE MY MOM AND SISTER loves that store.. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> I think someone here had the same dress? Or was it just me? I need to go back a few pages, I'm sort of sure... lol.​


 OMG, love your dress, I think I have the same one in a shorter version.


----------



## tflamme

tflamme said:


> OMG, love your dress, I think I have the same one in a shorter version.


 Here it is, but I love your maxi version *annaversary*


----------



## tflamme

I just have to post a pic of my *baby sister*, she looks soooo cute in her new D&G dress and D&G belt!


----------



## shesnochill

tflamme said:


> Here it is, but I love your maxi version *annaversary*



I love your dress TOO tflamme 
I usually don't like Forever21, but this design totally got my attention!
Did you know there have it in another style as well?







I also love your sisters belt!!!
​


----------



## Vinyl

Oh my goodness, F21 finally opened in Honolulu!!  I was SO thrilled when my friends informed me that I promptly went this very morning!!!!  F21 will be the death of me!  Also stopped by American Eagle & picked up some tops on sale.


----------



## shesnochill

Vinyl said:


> Oh my goodness, F21 finally opened in Honolulu!!  I was SO thrilled when my friends informed me that I promptly went this very morning!!!!  F21 will be the death of me!  Also stopped by American Eagle & picked up some tops on sale.



Whoa Vinyl, hahaa. Nice picks! Have fun shopping there! BE CAREFUL, many of their clothing has flaws, so before you buy it, make sure to do examination, after all they are the best known brand for ripping off everyone else. lol, very great prices but material wise is okay.


----------



## Vinyl

annaversary said:


> Whoa Vinyl, hahaa. Nice picks! Have fun shopping there! BE CAREFUL, many of their clothing has flaws, so before you buy it, make sure to do examination, after all they are the best known brand for ripping off everyone else. lol, very great prices but material wise is okay.



Oh, good tip, Anna!  I already know how many people complain about F21's quality, but I never figured about checking it completely for flaws I could miss before buying it!  Will do for sure.


----------



## frostedcouture

Vinyl; cool purchases. I have that tank top in the last pic in white and navy too ) I love it. 

I just got two pairs of Bullhead jeans, AE tanks x2, Hollister pink rubber flip flops--long sleeve top--two short sleeves--quarter sleeve knit, Madden girl flats, and a dress from F21


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I love this thread i'm on a "buy nothing" ban and I can come in here and still look at fab clothing without the temptation of clicking add to cart


----------



## pursemonkey

Today I did a little fall shopping at revolveclothing and HauteLook... Can't wait for cooler weather




Rich and Skinny Lush Jeans in Yoko wash




J Brand Lovestory Jeans in Ash wash





B. Chyll Cashmere Hoodie (got this one in winter white - looks so cozy!)


----------



## Pinkdancer

^ Love the jeans, pursemonkey, especially the Rich & Skinny ones. How do they fit (similar to Sevens?)

Oh, and cute avatar


----------



## pursemonkey

^Thanks Not sure about the fit yet - I can let you know when they get here, tho


----------



## pursemonkey

MsFrida said:


> Got this wool coat/cape today (for only $170! ), the pics don't do it justice, it's absolutely gorgeous IRL... can't wait for fall/winter to come!


 
Love that!! And what a steal! Wish fall weather would hurry up and get here!!


----------



## pursemonkey

vince sweater in navy





http://javascript<b></b>:void(0);


That is so pretty! Now I'm on the hunt for something similar


----------



## noah8077

pursemonkey said:


> Today I did a little fall shopping at revolveclothing and HauteLook... Can't wait for cooler weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rich and Skinny Lush Jeans in Yoko wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Brand Lovestory Jeans in Ash wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Chyll Cashmere Hoodie (got this one in winter white - looks so cozy!)


 
I am eying the Hoodie in the blue color, they do look so cozy!


----------



## leothelnss

Bought a couple of dresses from the hayden harnett sale. Got the prisila and the empress, I can't wait to recieve them!!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

bvbirdygirl said:


> this lovely catherine malandrino dress!
> 
> i have never spent so much money on a single article of clothing, but I love it!



That´s a gorgeous dress! 
Is it true to size or does it run small/big? TIA


----------



## mesmerize

I just got a pair of True Religion jeans at Nordstrom Rack for $79.97.  They are the Joey's with the back flap pockets.  I got a size smaller (28) than usual (29) but they fit.  Does True Religion's give a little or a lot.  Just trying to decide if I'm going to keep them.   WHAT A BARGAIN THOUGH!!!


----------



## shop2drop1

mesmerize said:


> I just got a pair of True Religion jeans at Nordstrom Rack for $79.97. They are the Joey's with the back flap pockets. I got a size smaller (28) than usual (29) but they fit. Does True Religion's give a little or a lot. Just trying to decide if I'm going to keep them.  WHAT A BARGAIN THOUGH!!!


 
I personally think they give a lot.  I have some washes that stretch out more than others, but I always think that as long as you can button them, then that's the right size!  

ETA:  great deal, BTW!


----------



## Parmi

Bright yellow modat fitted T-shirt from INC (macy's brand) and white-black striped baby-doll modal T-shirt from Style&Co (another Macy's brand, but I work at Macy's, so....), both for 11 dollars, which is great deal for modals.


----------



## Chanel*Blvd

*NoraV* -- Cute tops, the yellow one is especially fab!
*tflamme* -- Your sis looks adorable; I adore her ensemble!
*Vinyl* -- All your new loot is super cute; I especially love the last cami you have up.
*PurseMonkey* -- Those Rich and Skinny jeans are TDF, I love the dark wash!!!

I went a little buckwild shopping these last few weeks. I have to chill out with my spending, eeeek! 

I recently discovered Target's Go International line and was impressed by the selection! Although not superb in quality, a lot of the pieces are fantastic in look and style. 

Richard Chai for Target












Go International Chiffon Overlay Top -- looks MUCH better IRL; will be fab with my white skinny jeans











Go International Blue Jersey Dress -- another one that looks much better IRL








And finally, my Neiman's purchases:

I bought this Marc by Marc Jacobs dress intending to wear it during the holidays.











Nanette Lepore Twist and Shout Dress -- super cute and surprisingly comfortable







I just realized almost ALL of my purchases are blue!  It's not hard to figure out what my favorite color is... Haha.


----------



## naturale

I have been searching for bargains and got carried away.  I found all of these for under $100.  I love all of them.

1.  Alice + Oliva top
2..  Cant think of the name..got it from ShopBop
3.  Catherine Malandrino dress
4.. Ella Moss top


----------



## naturale

Here is some more.

1.  Ella Moss dress
2.  Ella Moss dress
3.  Ella Moss top
4.  Ella Moss top
5.  Can't think of the name from ShopBop


----------



## naturale

More.

1. Marc Jacobs top
2. Marc Jacobs sweater
3. Rachel Polly dress
4. Tbags dress
5. Robert Rodriguez top


----------



## shoppergrl

I was very bad today!!

Nordstrom sale:
2 Nanette Lepore dresses
True Religion Bobby jeans
True Religion white cutoff shorts
Free People Maui dress (to replace the one I have that shrunk -- it looks much better in person, w/o a shirt underneath!)

Revolve:
Lauren Moshi pansies tee


----------



## hfxshopgirl

l.a.m.b. wide leg wool pants






alice + olivia v neck ruffle dress


----------



## lavidacampus

a fabulous dress from forever 21 that looks more expensive than it is! plus i know a friend who spent over $100 on hers that mine is a replica of 

it also looks really shiny/weird in that picture, but it's not. it's a matte jersey.


----------



## CoachGirl12

lavidacampus said:


> a fabulous dress from forever 21 that looks more expensive than it is! plus i know a friend who spent over $100 on hers that mine is a replica of
> 
> it also looks really shiny/weird in that picture, but it's not. it's a matte jersey.


thats really cute!


----------



## pursemonkey

Pinkdancer said:


> ^ Love the jeans, pursemonkey, especially the Rich & Skinny ones. How do they fit (similar to Sevens?)
> 
> Oh, and cute avatar


 
I would say the fit is similar, but the fabric on them is rather odd. Fairly stiff and just a hard to explain texture. I'm not a fan It's funny b/c I liked them more than the J Brand ones on my computer screen, but IRL it was the opposite. They're going back Love the J Brands, tho Just need to hem them about ten inches!


----------



## frostedcouture

2 solid color tees from Forever 21
halter, bikini top and bottom, flowery tank top from Hollister
bracelet from Anchor blue


----------



## shesnochill

frostedcouture said:


> 2 solid color tees from Forever 21
> halter, bikini top and bottom, flowery tank top from Hollister
> bracelet from Anchor blue



SHOPPING AGAIN?!?!?!


----------



## heartfelt

new buys...

































i also went to old navy yesterday and bought two pairs of lounge shorts, a skirt, and 3 tops for $27 including tax. haha. i love old navy!


----------



## cola262

ooh, where is that sweater by, heartfelt? nice.


----------



## BasketballCourt

hfxshopgirl said:


> alice + olivia v neck ruffle dress


 
Oooh, this is really cute


----------



## frostedcouture

annaversary said:


> SHOPPING AGAIN?!?!?!



Yeah!   The Hollister stuff was all $9.90 each, bracelet under $3 and tees were like $5 each.  Very cheap  
I went shopping with 3 of my friends who I haven't seen in months (2 years for one of them)


----------



## pursemonkey

heartfelt said:


> new buys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind me asking where you found this cardigan and these two dresses?  'em!! TIA!


----------



## NoraV

BCBG Max Azria Top. It's actually more low-cut in the front than it is on the model, but just the right amount. 





BCBG Max Azria. It has lace on the front, too.





Monrow tee.





We the Free hoodie. Sooo cute.





Juicy Couture basic velour sweats in Black.





Juicy Couture basic velour sweats in Regal.

I was really glad to get some new sweats. I tend to wear my sweats to death at school and some of my old ones are looking pretty threadbare.

I couldn't find a picture of this dress online, so here's a (bad) picture of me wearing it. Sorry about the stuff on my floor - in the process of getting my room organized before I got back to school. It also has thin little straps that match the top but I tucked them in since the person I took this picture for had already seen it with straps. My best friend actually picked it off the rack for me - I think he did a pretty good job.


----------



## Parmi

2 silk/viscose ribbed short-sleeves top August Silk at Macy's sale, for $5  each. Light pink and azure.


----------



## cocovalliere

*naturale*- I have that same Madison Marcus dress in pink, I love it. Very cute purchases by the way!


----------



## NoraV

Hmmm I guess I can't use that host...here it is again. Hopefully it works! This is the dress that my best friend picked for me.


----------



## tflamme

annaversary said:


>


 Cute dress


----------



## tflamme

NoraV said:


> Hmmm I guess I can't use that host...here it is again. Hopefully it works! This is the dress that my best friend picked for me.


 Love your shoes, and I just adore the dress


----------



## LAltiero85

lavidacampus said:


> a fabulous dress from forever 21 that looks more expensive than it is! plus i know a friend who spent over $100 on hers that mine is a replica of
> 
> it also looks really shiny/weird in that picture, but it's not. it's a matte jersey.


 
So cute!  The perfect little black dress!  Very Audrey Hepburn!


----------



## yoogimonster

I just purchased the 7 for All Mankind Roxanne skinny jeans in Mercer wash and a cardigan shawl sweater from BCBG.


----------



## Susan Lee

Just purchased this last night from luvcharlie.com-they have a coupon for 25% off on all items on their site! I love Velvet's wrap cardis-they are so versatile.

http://www.luvcharlie.com/productimages/5100.jpg


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm a major jcrew addict:




tartine cardi




belle skirt:


----------



## melissa06

Kate Spade












BCBG Max Azria 






Ralph Lauren cashmere sweater 






Burberry belted dress. Also purchased another similar belted wool dress in black, grey fabric top with button details on sleeves, and a metallic detailed nova check belt.






Lacoste skirt. Got this in teal instead of white. Also purchased two retro fit pique polos in black and lavender.

I also got a really cute MaxMara SportMax dress and some good Halogen cami's. There is a lot of cute fall stuff coming out now!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Was recently on shopbop, I think I might have a problem


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I also got a michelle mason jumper on sale, and a pair of siwy jeans. I just discovered the brand, and love them


----------



## NoraV

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Was recently on shopbop, I think I might have a problem
> View attachment 518204
> View attachment 518201
> View attachment 518203
> View attachment 518202
> View attachment 518200



Who is that first top by? Love it.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

This Sass & Bide Dazzling Notion top


----------



## couture2387

2 jeans- a really dark rinse boot cut and a dark rinse ultra skinny


----------



## jackie1128

a pair of jbrand skinny jeans, a few bcbg dresses and an abercrombie sweater


----------



## shop874

NoraV said:


> Hmmm I guess I can't use that host...here it is again. Hopefully it works! This is the dress that my best friend picked for me.



love the dress! where did you get it? i want one!


----------



## oscarcat729

I got tooons of stuff!
American Eagle:
-Plain white button-up
- grey skinny pants
- tan pants (no jeans for me-- not allowed @ school  )
- 2 tshirts
- 1 tank
- 1 cami
etc.

Forever 21
- pencil skirt (love it!)
- necklace
- headband


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NoraV said:


> Who is that first top by? Love it.



Foley and Corrina
http://www.shopbop.com/hollywood-to...erID=2534374302023758&fm=browse-brand-viewall


----------



## NoraV

I really want to get it, but I'm worried it will make me look pregnant since I have bigger boobs...


----------



## tflamme

Just bought this Herve Leger dress


----------



## dkstout

^^ love the dress! you look fierce.


----------



## lcterp

1 pair Juicy Couture Jeans (Kate style, darker wash)

1 pair Joe's Jeans's (Muse style, medium wash)

1 pair Express jeans (Black Mia Skinny)


----------



## cocovalliere

i just bought this James Perse high waisted pencil skirt. Here's a picture of the back.


----------



## citrus

From the net-a-porter and shopbop sales. Alexander McQueen flats, Felix Ray clutch,Miu Miu shirt and some Cosabella


----------



## lily25

All from asos! I never shopped from asos before!


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## essential

this rebecca taylor dress 





rick owen top in white
a vanessa bruno babydoll top that I am unable to find a picture of





DvF dress


 Dalin chase dress





Mike & chris
All at 70% off (except for Mike & chris - I think that was 65% off)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NoraV said:


> I really want to get it, but I'm worried it will make me look pregnant since I have bigger boobs...


I have big boobs too, and it looks fine on me


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Was just on Kirna Zabete, did a lot of purging that's why I'm shopping so much


----------



## brigadeiro

essential said:
			
		

> Mike & chris



Ooh! Where was this from? Nice! 

*Ladylouboutin* love the drapey last top (peachy one)!


----------



## Bitten

Most recently:  

Alexander McQueen black wool cigarette pants from NAP.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I miss my shopaholic days


----------



## jejune

A skirt from H&M and some dresses from Urban Outfitters...  
And this dress on sale at Top Shop. I loooove it.


----------



## Miss_Q

Paige Premium Denim Hollywood Hills in *Dark Destruction*


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

jejune said:


> A skirt from H&M and some dresses from Urban Outfitters...
> And this dress on sale at Top Shop. I loooove it.


 

I love this dress


----------



## shesnochill

essential said:


> http://javascript<b></b>: openZoomWindow();


 
 I really like this! Is it still available?


----------



## oscarcat729

Cream knit dress from TJ Maxx


----------



## KristyDarling

I got this adorable sweater-cape from Express for only $41.70! http://www.express.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=1035&parentCategoryId=2&categoryId=20&subCategoryId=20

It looks super cute with jeans, which I wear every day.


----------



## zeero




----------



## gueancla

I just purchased this tee from Jcrewhttp://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin...id%3D2534374302024147%26bmUID%3D1216993118528


----------



## ladyeeboutique

This Rebecca Taylor Tshirt Dress


----------



## lark_lulu

2 Vivienne Westwood's dresses


----------



## essential

Hi brigadeiro & annaversary, I got the Mike & chris jacket from Holt Renfrew, Vancouver canada about a month ago. I think they might be sold out but you can probably call around and check. Hope this helps!


----------



## Veelyn

A shirt from target last night.


----------



## Veelyn

I also purchased these:







Shirt






Cowl Neck Dress

& 






Brown Eyelet Trim Top


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just a couple cute things I got today...


----------



## Veelyn

^ Love em all!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Veelyn said:


> ^ Love em all!


Thanks woman, I really like that first top of yours that your getting, its super pretty! Great choices!


----------



## oscarcat729

Coach girl, where are your purchases from, if you don't mind my asking? They're really cute!


----------



## sheanabelle

^Yeah, I want to know too!!


----------



## sofakingsweet

I think I went jean crazy for the new semester...



























and for my boyfriend's birthday.










... no new fall/winter coat for me. BANNED from all clothing purchases!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

CoachGirl12 said:


> Thanks woman, I really like that first top of yours that your getting, its super pretty! Great choices!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Veelyn

SofaKingSweet- Those jeans are really cute!


----------



## Purses

Miss_Q said:


>



I have the exact one of your black sweater shall.  I really love it!


----------



## CoachGirl12

oscarcat729 said:


> Coach girl, where are your purchases from, if you don't mind my asking? They're really cute!


Thanks woman! I got all of them from wetseal.com, I hope they all end up fitting!


----------



## evilvietgirl

HOLY CRAP

I just got a vintage Rena Lange Dress, Vintage Ralph Lauren Blazer, and a Ralph Lauren Black Label burgandy velvet skirt for $70.  

My cam's missing in action, so pray for it. Hopefully i'll find it in one piece.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

these jimmy choos!







Joe's Jeans Cigarette Leg Skinny Stretch Jeans 





BCBG MAXAZRIA Native Paisley Matte Jersey Dress


----------



## materialgurl

Just ordered it from Revolve clothing! Can't wait til it comes =)


----------



## arireyes

Derek Lam shoes, jacket and top from arden b, novacheck burberry wool skirt.


----------



## Bitten

Alexander McQueen cigarette pants. DIVINE!!!!


----------



## NoraV

materialgurl said:


> Just ordered it from Revolve clothing! Can't wait til it comes =)



Love this! Who is it?


----------



## pippop

arireyes said:


> Derek Lam shoes, jacket and top from arden b, novacheck burberry wool skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those shoes! How do they fit?


----------



## bags&shoes

I liked this dress because it's heavy linen and sort of edgy and classic. I think I will wear it with a cashmere cardigan and heels. It's D&G


----------



## materialgurl

NoraV said:


> Love this! Who is it?



its by NU Collective


----------



## arireyes

pippop said:


> arireyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derek Lam shoes, jacket and top from arden b, novacheck burberry wool skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love those shoes! How do they fit?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, they aren't here yet!
Click to expand...


----------



## Anoka

dress from delia's (hopefully my graduation dress) and bag from Target. I LOVE the bag!!


----------



## Veelyn

Ohh! ^ Isn't that a Botkier bag for Target?


----------



## walinette

This morning :







Both from Paul & Joe sister.
I'm quite short, so the dress should be just fine


----------



## Anoka

Veelyn said:


> Ohh! ^ Isn't that a Botkier bag for Target?


 
Yes it is, i had to order it online because I couldn't find it in any of the stores I went to. It is a beautiful color and I've worn it every day since I got it. I  it.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Cool


----------



## sunbeamy

*ordered these recently *: 
Delias 






















Forever21


----------



## sheanabelle

c&c california tiedye tank


----------



## Veelyn

sunbeamy said:


> *ordered these recently *:
> Delias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever21


 
LOVE the f21 dresses!


----------



## oscarcat729

The most gorgeous, fits-like-a-dream BCBG dress!
Funny story: My mom and I went to the outlets (got lost along the way-- what an adventure!). I tried on a size 2 of this dress, loved it, but I could barely breathe in it! And they had no size 4 or 6's . So we had the lady call another BCBG outlet to see if they had it in a 4, and they didn't. I was so upset! Then we walk out and past the window, and we see the dress on a mannequin. So my mom asks a SA if she could see the size of the dress on the mannequin-- and it's a 4!!! I didn't even try it on, I just bought it on the spot. Tried it on when I got home and it's the perfect dress with the perfect fit! And it's comfy! I'm so happy


----------



## CoachGirl12

sunbeamy said:


> *ordered these recently *:
> 
> Forever21


oooo, i love that black strapless from forever21... do they still have that available to order? gorgeous!


----------



## sunbeamy

*Veelyn* : Thank you!

*CoachGirl12* : Thank you! Now they only available in Leopard print.
http://www.forever21.com/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=FOREVER21&category%5Fname=dress&product%5Fid=2052982890&Page=1


----------



## shoogrrl

I went a bit tooo crazy on the recent summer sales on Net-A-Porter...  Here is my loot and I can't wait til they get here.  I hope they all fit me ok cuz they certainly look yummy from the pics.


----------



## Tangerine

shoogrrl said:


> I went a bit tooo crazy on the recent summer sales on Net-A-Porter...  Here is my loot and I can't wait til they get here.  I hope they all fit me ok cuz they certainly look yummy from the pics.



Omg wow what is this? Its awesome, you could be an extra on Mad Men


----------



## Veelyn

CUTE!


----------



## shoogrrl

*Tangerine* -  Its a Vera Wang Lavender brocade shift dress.  I loved it precisely for the reason you mentioned.  I'm just hoping that it'll look somewhat decent on me.  

*Veelyn* - Thanks!  I love the casual, romantic look of it.


----------



## Veelyn

YW! Its just so simple and chic! It would look great with some fierce accessories too


----------



## PHENOMENON

not really a clothing purchase but I got an iPod Nano with a silicone sleeve (counts as clothing right )


----------



## brigadeiro

This Rachel Roy dress I've wanted forever !


----------



## sep

A couple of pairs of jeans...


----------



## Veelyn

Brig- Really cute dress


----------



## Veelyn

I'm always very casual. Just purchased these:







Cowl Neck Sweater Shirt






This lantern sleeve shirt, but in BLACK


javascript:OpenViewWindow('/torrid/store/product_zoom_display.jsp', '525', '750','yes','no');


----------



## bangalkat

Oh wow, yall have great taste.
I got some clothes from GAP recently, for a big gathering we're gonna have soon.

They might not look like much, but together they're pretty cute


----------



## Veelyn

^Cute. I bet they do look really cute together!


----------



## candace117

I got a Juicy velour hoodie in Cheshire Cat (teal color), Juicy velour bottoms in Jaipur  (red) and some Citizens Faye jeans in Rive Gauche wash.


----------



## burberryaholic

A pair of J Brand 10" Skinnies in Bruiser and a pair of Sass & Bide Frayed Misfit jeans in faded black


----------



## MichelleAntonia

evilvietgirl said:


> HOLY CRAP
> 
> I just got a vintage Rena Lange Dress, Vintage Ralph Lauren Blazer, and a Ralph Lauren Black Label burgandy velvet skirt for $70.
> 
> My cam's missing in action, so pray for it. Hopefully i'll find it in one piece.



wow, sounds like great stuff!!


lately, i've been all about teh vintage and jcrew. jcrew is a..... ahem *problem* for me....


----------



## pisdapisda79

J crew dress:


----------



## rawkinchair

ahhh i love this!!! *perlisthegurl*
this is cute and chic 
good taste!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Both cute!


----------



## dmitchell15

Tops bought from Macy's and shoes from Ann taylor loft


----------



## Veelyn

LOVE those sandals and that red cowl neck sweater shirt!


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ Thanks! I ordered the sandals in that color and in the green color. 

Also just received these today!!!!! From Ann Taylor!


----------



## Veelyn

I just bought these 2 Merona dresses from Target..They look, um, kinda ugly on the models, but they don't look like that IRL. They are really cute!


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ those are cute dresses. I may have to go and see what target has right after work! I love target. It is my favorite store!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Veelyn those dresses are cute!!  Do they open up alot in the button areas. Do they show skin? lol


----------



## Veelyn

NicolesCloset said:


> Veelyn those dresses are cute!!  Do they open up alot in the button areas. Do they show skin? lol



Thank you! And thanks you too dmitchell. But no, they fit really well and they to about knee length or a little shorter. Overall, they fit really good and tts for me and they are soft!and they were only 24.99!


----------



## Bitten

I am still on a little high from my purchase this morning - a beautiful black Chloe jacket in a silk cotton blend, perfect for dressing up jeans.  And the best part - on sale $450, original price $1900.   Eeek!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Bitten said:


> I am still on a little high from my purchase this morning - a beautiful black Chloe jacket in a silk cotton blend, perfect for dressing up jeans.  And the best part - on sale $450, original price $1900.   Eeek!!



Ooh that sounds gorgeous *Bitten*  , any pics? Congrats on the 'bargain'


----------



## caarlyntryl

J Brand bootcut jeans in Ink.


----------



## Bitten

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh that sounds gorgeous *Bitten*  , any pics? Congrats on the 'bargain'



Actually, I did take some pics and was all excited because I only just bought a digital camera (first one ever) yesterday. But I went to load them on and I can't figure out how to! How embarrassing :shame: So I'm off to read the manual...


----------



## pearlisthegurl

rawkinchair said:


> ahhh i love this!!! *perlisthegurl*
> this is cute and chic
> good taste!



Aww thanks!
I bought it for all those sweet sixteens this year.
Im still in highschool so this was cute and comfy!


----------



## vlore

Black tank-top with "tuxedo" detail from Banana Republic and 
Long black cardigan from there as well....and all on sale


----------



## fettfleck

I purchased a few stuff from one of my local stores who sell young designer stuff. These doesn't look that gorgeous on these photos, but they really fit great and look superstylish when worn. The blouses both have chinese collars as has the black dress, which I really love!


----------



## NicolesCloset

veelyn me wants!! I am off to Target. hee hee
I made my first american apparel purchase
indigo evergreen and gray
I just hope they look great. I am short so I dont want my nipples to make appearances.


----------



## vlore

Margo Morrison necklace!


----------



## noah8077

Miss Sixty Ty Jeans and a Acrobat black silk-cashmere open cardigan (can't get a picture)  from Bluefly during their Labor Day Sale.


----------



## walinette

for the next winter :






This wool hat (30 euros)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

more jcrew!

-gray graphic tshirt
-thermal henley
-gold link bracelet

and i want SO much more!


----------



## bangalkat

oh wow, I just LOVE this thread, I've got so many ideas for my next shopping spree 

I should really take pics of my new clothes and show yall!!!


----------



## bangalkat

P.S. got tons of new shoes as well... wait for a long post coming up by me xD


----------



## hfxshopgirl

mackage elle coat - love it!  pic really doesn't do it justice




and a michael stars cashmere blend dress, couldn't find a pic


----------



## pippop

^Gorgeous! I love Mackage!


----------



## dmitchell15

Just bought these two tops from Ralph Lauren. Both are ruffled tops. For some reason I really love ruffled items right now! Also, they were both on sale. Can't wait to receive them!


----------



## dmitchell15

hfxshopgirl said:


> mackage elle coat - love it! pic really doesn't do it justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a michael stars cashmere blend dress, couldn't find a pic


 
That is a stunner! What a gorgeous coat!!! Enjoy it and stay warm this winter.


----------



## ColdSteel

Vintage Anne Klein pleated skirt in ivory. Kinda long and rather high waisted (reaches to just under my knees) but it will be nice for winter and such. Plus it was only $3 at my favorite thrift store.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ColdSteel said:


> Vintage Anne Klein pleated skirt in ivory. Kinda long and rather high waisted (reaches to just under my knees) but it will be nice for winter and such. Plus it was only $3 at my favorite thrift store.



nice!!

where do you shop? i'm in the east bay but do go to SF ocassionally.


----------



## cocovalliere

Here a few of my purchases from this past weekend!

Tom Ford Elizabeth Sunglasses in black





True Religion Billy jeans 




Paige Premium Denim jeans 




Marc Jacobs dress (not quite as shiny as in the picture)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^love those TR's!!


----------



## fettfleck

ColdSteel said:


> Vintage Anne Klein pleated skirt in ivory. Kinda long and rather high waisted (reaches to just under my knees) but it will be nice for winter and such. Plus it was only $3 at my favorite thrift store.



Wow, I love those glasses in your sig! Which brand are these?


----------



## Veelyn

NicolesCloset said:


> veelyn me wants!! I am off to Target. hee hee
> I made my first american apparel purchase
> indigo evergreen and gray
> I just hope they look great. I am short so I dont want my nipples to make appearances.


 
YAY! What'd ya get, What'd ya get?!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Veelyn I got 3 triblend vnecks. Evergreen indigo, and gray. I cant wait to get them


----------



## Veelyn

Yay! Cant wait to see them.


----------



## NoraV

Ordered this off of Revolve last night!


----------



## noah8077

^^^I love that top!  Great Buy!


----------



## Veelyn

Nora- Gorgeous shirt!


----------



## pisdapisda79

T-bags dress:


----------



## Veelyn

^Thats really cute!


I just purchased 2 new jackets from TJ Maxx. Will take pics when I get home


----------



## pisdapisda79

2 more dresses fron Neiman Marcus (these sales are killing me)


----------



## NoraV

Thanks girls! I am really excited to get the top! I was going to order a dress by Nu Collective as well (I think someone earlier in the thread purchased it) but since I just got a dress that is almost identical I decided to wait.

Pisadapisda79 - I usually don't like a lot of the T-Bags patterns, but that is a great cut/pattern/color!


----------



## Veelyn

Pisda- That purple dress is beautiful!


----------



## dmitchell15

I just bought 2 beaded bracelets from the African Shop. One is different shades of blue that are swirled and the other is light blue with some multicolored beads at 3 different spots. They are very cute!


----------



## lil_peanut

GOLDSIGN
*Rome Junebug Lotus Mini Denim Short*





*LADK Jackie Shorts (SFAM)*





 COREY LYNN CALTER
*Heather Grey Liza Shorts Jumpsuit*

Got all three for under 120...and free shipping thru chickdowntown's 50% off sale!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Thanks, hopefully it fits!



Veelyn said:


> Pisda- That purple dress is beautiful!


----------



## Veelyn

lil_peanut--Cant see pics 

Pisda- Me too!


----------



## bags&shoes

This is what i bought this month. (Besides LQ scarves, and LV scarves)
1. SWORD volterra leather jacket
2. Brian Atwood Booties (soooo cute with jeans)
3. DVF cashmere wrap dress
I got a wool MIU MIU coat from a sample sale earlier this summer.....so....
I feel like I am ready for the fall.
I am now on a self-imposed shopping BAN until the Winter sales roll around...


----------



## shoogrrl

Another "victim" of the NM sale thanks to tPF's dangerously addictive thread " Deals & Steals"  









Beautiful MJ asymmetrical velvet dress:


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Great stuff girls!!! You are making me want to shop more. 


MJ tee






Bop Basics shorts





Vince scarf


----------



## Simone-xoxo

pisdapisda79 said:


> 2 more dresses fron Neiman Marcus (these sales are killing me)



Those dresses are HOT!  Congrats!  I know, the sales are amazing and catastrophic at the same time! lol


----------



## Simone-xoxo

kittykittycatcat said:


> Great stuff girls!!! You are making me want to shop more.
> 
> 
> MJ tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bop Basics shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince scarf



FABULOUS!!!  LOVE the scarf!


----------



## Veelyn

SIMONE! OMG! Where have you been?!!! I've missed you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

Veelyn said:


> *lil_peanut--Cant see pics *
> 
> Pisda- Me too!


 
Nvm. I see them now! Nice pieces


----------



## pisdapisda79

I was thinking about buying this dress, it's soo pretty. 



shoogrrl said:


> Another "victim" of the NM sale thanks to tPF's dangerously addictive thread " Deals & Steals"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful MJ asymmetrical velvet dress:


----------



## dmitchell15

dmitchell15 said:


> Tops bought from Macy's and shoes from Ann taylor loft


 

Okay, so the red top is going backto Macy's in the morning. It is just awful on me. I wanted to like it, but no way. Also, I assumed it would be a nice thick knit shirt and in fact it is a silk shirt. I should have read the description. Anyway, it is going back.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

A grey vintage v-neck James Perse tee and cotton knit Theory dress pants at Bloomies.

Long sleeve black cardigan and dark blue denim-looking knit leggings from Target. These are my most comfortable "jeans". Coming in to work today, a co-worker told me "I love your skinny jeans". I told her they were actually leggings. She went to Target at lunch today to look for them. Everyone should own a pair.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

TY Simone!


----------



## noah8077

From Bluefly


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Couldn't resist this dress by Thakoon from Kirna Zabete


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i went to a local vintage place and got-

brand new 7fam jeans
banana republic graphic sleeveless blouse
a lamb fall 07 tee
a black michael stars cotton tee

all for an AMAZING deal!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

noah8077 said:


> From Bluefly


 

I like! It looks nice and warm


----------



## brigadeiro

Dries Van Noten silk blouse :


----------



## rawkinchair

marc my marc jacobs dress

and a couple of dressesfrom miss selfridge and urbanoutfitters..
only managed to get hold of one of them
as shown below..


----------



## NoraV

I LOVE that Thakoon dress!


----------



## essential

Finally got it on sale @ 65% off. I've been eyeing it forever...


----------



## Veelyn

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Couldn't resist this dress by Thakoon from Kirna Zabete


 
I really like that. What shoes are you planning on wearing with it?


----------



## pippop

brigadeiro said:


> Dries Van Noten silk blouse :



Loves! So gorgeous!


----------



## tomato4

oo i love that thakoon dress!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Veelyn said:


> I really like that. What shoes are you planning on wearing with it?



I don't know, haven't decided yet, any suggestions?


----------



## Veelyn

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I don't know, haven't decided yet, any suggestions?


 
Ummm. I dont have any advice. I was looking forward to drooling over a picture


----------



## PrincessCayenne

Woohoo NM last call sale!


----------



## noah8077

Regular price $275 on sale for $96 Yay!


----------



## PrincessCayenne

And my new jacket finally arrived!


----------



## shesnochill

I got the CUTEST ruffles top today!
I LOVE RUFFLES!!!!





​
I need to now find some really nice trousers OR high waisted dark jeans


----------



## valerieteo

tsubi/ksubi black super skinny zip jeans


----------



## Antonia

*I just bought this jacket from a boutique near me for $230 from the original price of $570!! *

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1220718880760&ev19=1:5


----------



## BasketballCourt

annaversary said:


> I got the CUTEST ruffles top today!
> I LOVE RUFFLES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to now find some really nice trousers OR high waisted dark jeans


 
That is SUPER CUTE. lol


----------



## Little_Girly

Princess K - that leather looks very nice indeed, very supple I assume - nice style


----------



## MichelleAntonia

PrincessCayenne said:


> And my new jacket finally arrived!




nice! what is it?


i got some gently used paper denim's at a consignment boutique- for SIX DOLLARS!! they're practically brand new, i don't think they'd ever been washed. for for $6, who cares!


----------



## PrincessCayenne

The jacket is a Mackage Nev - you can get it at SSENSE (that's where I got mine from) and the leather is soft  It is a bit longer than other leather jackets I've had in the past...but I still love it 

And today's purchase (I think you can tell I'm getting ready for a Vancouver Fall/ Winter/ Spring = Wet and Cold):


----------



## materialgurl

French Connection dress.. just got it yesterday! But I got the turquoise color instead.... didn't find out that Hayden Panettiere had the same dress til when I just googled it!


----------



## sfgirl67

first fall jacket, love DVF!!


----------



## clb1968

I got this shirt off ebay, paid 12.00 It is a very deep v neck so a cream colored cami underneath will be a must, since I am not into flashing everyone,LOL
I am thinking khaki capris or a pair of VS jeans,depends on the weather,
it is still in the 90's in Tx so it will be hot for awhile.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

today i got 2 lacoste polos, a ralph lauren l/s shirt, two plain juicy tshirts and a moda international leather jacket


----------



## kittykittycatcat

annaversary- cute top!!!


----------



## chesve

PrincessCayenne said:


> The jacket is a Mackage Nev - you can get it at SSENSE (that's where I got mine from) and the leather is soft  It is a bit longer than other leather jackets I've had in the past...but I still love it
> 
> And today's purchase (I think you can tell I'm getting ready for a Vancouver Fall/ Winter/ Spring = Wet and Cold):




Hey Princess C.. what size did you get the nev jacket in?  I got mine in small but am thinking if I should get the xs instead?


----------



## QueenCoco

annaversary said:


> I got the CUTEST ruffles top today!
> I LOVE RUFFLES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to now find some really nice trousers OR high waisted dark jeans


 


so cute! Is that forever 21??? The dressing room looks familiar!


----------



## lil_peanut

That ruffled shirt is adorable!

My husband was very good to me for our wedding anniversary, he got me gift cards to all my favorite shops.  (I got him his first pair of 7FAM jeans, heh.)

The loot:

Vince 100% cashmere hoodie in deep purple with grey accents:





Stewart + Brown organic tee (Seriously, if you haven't tried these tees yet, you HAVE to. Soooo soft.)





Jumpsuit by Loyale (So cute on, my pic sucks!)





A belt to wear with it, by Kim White:





And because it's the Purse Forum:
Francesco Biasia (grey, looks gold in pic):


----------



## PrincessCayenne

chesve said:


> Hey Princess C.. what size did you get the nev jacket in? I got mine in small but am thinking if I should get the xs instead?


 
Hi - I got it in an xs and that fits me pretty perfectly


----------



## brigadeiro

Recent buys:

 Chloe dress  






 Rachel Roy top


----------



## lolakitten

These 





They are my first expensive jeans - I better love them!!!
http://www.7forallmankind.com/High_Waist_Bootcut_With_Crystals_in_Boston/pd/np/3/p/1880.html


----------



## sep

A pair of William Rast Grey jeans


----------



## pearlisthegurl




----------



## MichelleAntonia

an orange lacoste polo, a lamb shirt, an adidas shirt, and a banana republic bag


----------



## qwert12

Today: Prada dress and Miu Miu top. I'll post pics tomorrow!


----------



## shesnochill

brigadeiro said:


> Recent buys:


I absolutely    these purchases of yours! I love it!​


----------



## valerieteo

three pairs of jeans:  2 pairs of cheap mondays (black and blue wash) and a pair of tsubi/ksubi black skinny zip jeans

and the softest leather jacket with really cute button detail


----------



## materialgurl

Just a Monrow scarf tank!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got this cute cardigan, got it in the black at Nordies, might go back and get the striped one too, I love stripes!





Then I got this t-shirt at Abercrombie (clearance!)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^how much was that abercrombie shirt??? i like it!


----------



## Little_Girly

Valerieteo - love the leather jacket


----------



## NoraV

materialgurl said:


> Just a Monrow scarf tank!



Where'd you find this? I have been looking for it - I love Monrow tees and tanks.


----------



## CoachGirl12

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^how much was that abercrombie shirt??? i like it!


o it was just a cheapy clearance shirt, it was $20 bucks, definitely worth it to wait on the summer stuff if you can, always can find good deals later on in the year!


----------



## may3545

I just got some Topshop dresses by Kate Moss and should come soon! I can't wait!


----------



## awong10

Bought this Vera Wang Lavender Label Trench today:





LOVES IT!


----------



## qwert12

Prada Dress and Miu Miu top.


----------



## qwert12

awong10 said:


> Bought this Vera Wang Lavender Label Trench today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVES IT!


Very cute! Love the detailing on the bottom. Or is that on the clothing under the coat?


----------



## awong10

^^ The pleats are part of the jacket.  I think there are shorts underneath in that picture.


----------



## Veelyn

awong10 said:


> Bought this Vera Wang Lavender Label Trench today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVES IT!


 
OMG that is so cute! I love it! Great buy


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^^^Love that trench, cute!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

materialgurl said:


> Just a Monrow scarf tank!


 
Ooh love this!!!


----------



## spoiled_brat

*NoraV*, Revolve has Monrow!


----------



## vlore

I couldn't find pics of anything I purchased today. But I got:

Banana Rep. brown belt
2 cutesy shirts from The Limited (burn orange and blue)
4 3/4 sleeve shirts from Express (red, black, brown & gray)


----------



## lantana19

Vintage opera length gloves in green suede and a vintage rhinestone pin to match. They are so lovely on and they even still smell like old powder and perfume. I know I'm weird.........


----------



## dkstout

^^^i just love buying vintage and it having that smell.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Anna Sui Coat
It looks better in person and on than it does in the pic.


----------



## NoraV

How cute! Love the color.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Abaete Dress:


----------



## kittykittycatcat

^Nice dress!!

That yellow coat is cute!


----------



## fashionista23

Probably the biggest splurge for my budget...a Mike & Chris Chandler leather jacket.  Unfortunately in GA it's still too hot to wear it.  All the great fall finds sell out before it's time to start looking for warmer clothes in GA!


----------



## qwert12

I love the colors!  Great green for the gloves, yellow for the coat, and turquoise is it for the dress and pin. I love the mixture of the turquoise, black,and white too. 

Gucci boots





Marc by Marc Jacobs Coat


----------



## qwert12

fashionista23 said:


> Probably the biggest splurge for my budget...a Mike & Chris Chandler leather jacket.  Unfortunately in GA it's still too hot to wear it.  All the great fall finds sell out before it's time to start looking for warmer clothes in GA!



Oh, what a great choice for a leather jacket! Definitely worth the splurge.


----------



## Tutu

Not much clothes for me lately, only a lace top from H&M and a blue slouchy shirt from the mens department a week or two ago... I did splurge on two LVs and a Chanel watch however, pics in my blog (link below), so not much shopping from now on either


----------



## Tangerine

Tutu said:


> Not much clothes for me lately, only a lace top from H&M and a blue slouchy shirt from the mens department a week or two ago... I did splurge on two LVs and a Chanel watch however, pics in my blog (link below), so not much shopping from now on either



Damn girl, that wallet!! wow!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

rich & skinny sleek in rinse


----------



## vickiness

hfxshopgirl said:


> rich & skinny sleek in rinse


 
i have a pair too. they are my fav


----------



## glammm

My first post in this thread; purchased all of these in the last few days

Willam rast savoy trousers [marked down to $77 at Macys]
Florence bustier top [$98 down to $12.00 at NR]
top and belt from urbans [ $10 each on sale]


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow, those are such good deals! i love everything you got


----------



## glammm

^ *thank you.*
*I also got a balenciaga, louis vuitton and rebecca minkoff, but since this is a clothing thread....I didnt post hehe*


----------



## jennyflies

I just love that yellow Anna Sui coat!

I bargain shopped this weekend.  Picked up a few dresses I can wear to work or dress down with some funky boots for the weekend.  

A couple of London Times dresses in brown & teal with a cute tie neck:












and one by BCBG in a little different teal / turquoise color:






And a great Kenar top I've been looking for (have one in purple that I get tons of compliments on and I wanted another color):






I got all 4 pieces for less than $125.  Now I just need a cardigan and some new belts to round out everything from the wish list section of my black book!


----------



## shesnochill

There is this store near where I live and they sell damaged designer clothing for all types of discounts starting from 10-70% off!

Today I got these two pieces for 30% off each 







*This adorable maxi dress!*






*And this top! I think it's a top! It's too short for a dress! Definetly a top!*
​


----------



## cocovalliere

I just bought this Elizabeth and James Penelope dress today.


----------



## skyfox99

milly opera coat


----------



## sendmeonacruise

*coco *LOVE the dress!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

annaversary said:


> There is this store near where I live and they sell damaged designer clothing for all types of discounts starting from 10-70% off!
> 
> Today I got these two pieces for 30% off each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This adorable maxi dress!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And this top! I think it's a top! It's too short for a dress! Definetly a top!*
> ​




nice stuff! mind my asking what the name of the store is? and what city it's in?


----------



## littlefish

*annaversary* , i love your maxi dress!!! you dress it well too ! i really wish i can find one here....


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lately i've been getting stuff from hottopic. i got nice, classic plain white converse low tops for 17.50! and a couple of shirts, and a nice black elvira one on sale for $9, good for halloween


----------



## pisdapisda79

skyfox99 said:


> Love this coat, so classic!


----------



## Veelyn

White Shirt






Red Cinch Waist Hoodie Shirt






Black Canvas Peep Toe Flats


----------



## TrixieBoo

I just bought this sweater dress: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's f21.

It's a kinda reward for me since I've lost weight. I'm almost back to my HS weight 6/8... and I'm going for more than that. w00p! So excited. My bf is going to love this dress paired with nude fishnets and cream colored pumps.


----------



## Veelyn

Cute Dress!


----------



## skyfox99

Issa knot front dress


----------



## samoXenina

^^ love that color!


----------



## NoraV

skyfox99 said:


> Issa knot front dress



Any chance this comes in a green color?


----------



## skyfox99

NoraV said:


> Any chance this comes in a green color?



This was the only color they had.


----------



## NoraV

I will have to investigate this dress. I love it! Thanks for the info.


----------



## skyfox99

NoraV said:


> I will have to investigate this dress. I love it! Thanks for the info.



No problem, good luck!


----------



## skyfox99

techie81 said:


> I bought this a few minutes ago:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...00000cat980731cat8450747cat9100733cat11000752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very bad of me.



I have this too!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've been looking for cozy comfy clothes to wear on campus so I ventured over to shopbop, and singer22 today.
291 sweater




Elizabeth and James T shirt- loved the zipper on the side




Lauren Moshi Tee




291 Shirt, and sweats


----------



## shesnochill

MichelleAntonia said:


> nice stuff! mind my asking what the name of the store is? and what city it's in?



The store is in Rosemead > CA > LA > US  Hope that helps!
The store is called APPALET, which is near a TJMAXX, a Washington Mutual and other stores such as Starbucks and AppleBEes!​


littlefish said:


> *annaversary* , i love your maxi dress!!! you dress it well too ! i really wish i can find one here....



There are many websites that sell maxi dresses *littlefish* 
Search around!

​


TrixieBoo said:


> I just bought this sweater dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's f21.
> 
> It's a kinda reward for me since I've lost weight. I'm almost back to my HS weight 6/8... and I'm going for more than that. w00p! So excited. My bf is going to love this dress paired with nude fishnets and cream colored pumps.



This is so adorable!

And congrats on loosing weight 
I wish I could, but I always end up jogging to a food place -.-
​


----------



## lil_peanut

Three pairs of Tag+ jeans from the Regent's sale:


----------



## Sternchen

I ordered this online yesterday:

These sweaters:











And this jacket:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

annaversary said:


> The store is in Rosemead > CA > LA > US  Hope that helps!
> The store is called APPALET, which is near a TJMAXX, a Washington Mutual and other stores such as Starbucks and AppleBEes!​




thanks! i know the place, i've been through, but next time i'll stop


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've been looking for cozy comfy clothes to wear on campus so I ventured over to shopbop, and singer22 today.
> 291 sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth and James T shirt- loved the zipper on the side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren Moshi Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 291 Shirt, and sweats



that's some great stuff!


----------



## rta5a

GORGEOUS! Where did you order this from?





skyfox99 said:


> Issa knot front dress


----------



## BasketballCourt

skyfox99 said:


> milly opera coat


 
Oh my. That's stunning!


----------



## vlore

*skyfox99:* both of your purchases are beautiful!!!  I especially love the Issa knot dress


----------



## skyfox99

rta5a said:


> GORGEOUS! Where did you order this from?



Net-a-porter.com


----------



## skyfox99

vlore said:


> *skyfox99:* both of your purchases are beautiful!!!  I especially love the Issa knot dress



Thank you!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Random pair of straight leg Joe's from a thrift store. They're more of a skimmer length on me and they fit perfectly. Plus they were only $11.


----------



## londonChanel

Rock and Republic flap pocket jeans, The North Face jacket, Juicy Couture distressed leather wallet/clutch, wedge Uggs (don't cringe), Ed Hardy flip flops  (don't waste your money), Dior Quad eyeshadow, Born black tall boots, Ralph Lauren frames, Chanel sunglasses.


----------



## londonChanel

Coldsteel, are your glasses Chanel?  They are great. They look like my sunglasses as far as the logo goes.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

jcrew marcella blouse


----------



## courtneyh

hudson jeans!!!


----------



## ColdSteel

londonChanel said:


> Coldsteel, are your glasses Chanel?  They are great. They look like my sunglasses as far as the logo goes.


Yep! Finally came in last weekend. Style is 3131. The logo is situated inside the camelia - very nice and understated!


----------



## Tutu

Still no clothes for me, but I got these cute headbands! I've been looking for some ever since I shaved my head.


----------



## Avril

I ordered the Lauren Moshi rose tank from Revolve Clothing a few weeks ago and it arrived yesterday (was on pre-order for a while) and I absolutely  it!  Fits like a dream!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Sass & Bide Harem pants:






and a Dries Van Noten beaded/sequinned white shirt dress (will update with pics when it arrives)


----------



## Tutu

brigadeiro said:


> and a Dries Van Noten beaded/sequinned white shirt dress (will update with pics when it arrives)



Ooh, please do, it sounds delicious!


----------



## NoraV

The harem pants are great. Love them!


----------



## Veelyn

talldrnkofwater said:


> jcrew marcella blouse


 
Pretty!


----------



## vlore

talldrnkofwater said:


> jcrew marcella blouse


Love your top!!! JCrew has some really nice things


----------



## londonChanel

Your glasses are fantastic. I have a pair of black sunglasses with same logo...I love them so much. They have brown tinted lenses and black frames...very nice. 
I tried to get Chanel frames for RX but they were all too wide. I was so bummed. Yours are wonderful on you.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

strawberry sandals from urban outfitters


----------



## msJenna

I effing love this jacket.


----------



## Veelyn

That jacket is HOT! Looks great! Where is it from?


----------



## vickiness

^^^ it's from aritzia!

i have the same one, but in black. loveee it!


----------



## CoachGirl12

msJenna said:


> I effing love this jacket.


Love everything... who are those boots buy?? GORGEOUS!


----------



## CoachGirl12

The brown ones...


----------



## msJenna

boots are aldo and jacket is aritzia!


----------



## nessahhh

^ Ohhhh how i love aritzia =)
lol i have the same jacket in black!
luckily, now americans can buy them too cause they just opened stores in san fran and chicago


----------



## pisdapisda79

msJenna, love your entire haul


----------



## skyfox99

The coat and boots are to die for! The whole outfit is fantastic! You look great!


----------



## fettfleck

Mine was quite a spend... The Valentino Red Ruffle Top. It is soooo gorgeous and comfy! Retails for $495, got it for 185 (which is still superexpensive...), but it is sooo my style I had to get it.


----------



## Pinkdancer

^^That top is fabulous and classic, which I think justifies the price tag. I really like it!


----------



## candace117

7FAM short A pockets in NYD,
7FAM flare in Medium NY
from revolve, I got a coupon for $150 off a 300 dollar purchase!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Pearisthegurl - those flip flops are so cute!

msjenna - I looooove all your purchases. You are gonna look gooooooooood this autumn/winter

I reactly got my Helly Hansen winter coat, a check blue shirt from Topshop, a green hooded jumper, a couple pairs of gloves and a couple of scarves.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pearlisthegurl said:


> strawberry sandals from urban outfitters


 
So cute! I love them  probably because i'm a big Strawberry Shortcake fan Lol!


----------



## muigee

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love everything... who are those boots buy?? GORGEOUS!




Me too Love everything, does your jacket come in black? How much was it ?


----------



## oscarcat729

In purple:
http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/product.do?cid=41835&pid=594614&scid=594614052

I'm in love with them


----------



## BasketballCourt

fettfleck said:


> Mine was quite a spend... The Valentino Red Ruffle Top. It is soooo gorgeous and comfy! Retails for $495, got it for 185 (which is still superexpensive...), but it is sooo my style I had to get it.


 
I'm jealous


----------



## fettfleck

Thanx pinkdancer and BasketballCourt! I wore it today and felt 100% gorgeous!


----------



## Myblackbag

Mossimo Premium denim wide-leg jeans from Target.


----------



## irish_clover

I don't have pics but tall black uggs, a pink ed hardy t shirt with a mermaid design on it,a black TNA jacket and a red plaid jacket.
Oh yeah and black dress pants for work.


----------



## tflamme

Just ordered this D&G Mid rise flared jeans, cant wait to get it!!!


----------



## tflamme

ColdSteel said:


> Yep! Finally came in last weekend. Style is 3131. The logo is situated inside the camelia - very nice and understated!


 LOVE your glasses, they are very suitable for your face! I think I have to get them....!!!


----------



## courtneyh

i just got a pair of william rast jeans... WOW they are all amazing and fit sooo good!


----------



## courtneyh

msJenna said:


> I effing love this jacket.



where can i get the jacket OMG its amazing, who makes it?!!!! can this be ordered online?


----------



## hfxshopgirl

theory silk top




splendid cowl neck dress




rich & skinny bellissima in rinse




velvet wrap cardigan


----------



## muggles

A pair of Joes Jeans!


----------



## sheanabelle

What is aritzia???


----------



## sheanabelle

oh, also..msJenna. Where is the plaid shirt from?? And the black pants you're wearing??  Can I just come over and try on all your clothes??


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Oh, I went on a spree this weekend, and got most notably:

These fab pants:







(Love YaYa's coated french terry moto leggings)

And these fab leggings:






(Kova & T stirrup latex leggings)

This great fitted stretch blouse in black:

http://www.bananarepublic.com/browse/product.do?cid=5039&pid=587825&scid=587825032

Along with various cardigans, tunics, scarves and another slouchy beanie.  That's is (so far...weekend is not over! )


----------



## T.J.

really nice. i have been looking for leggins like this forever....


----------



## fettfleck

Ordered these two from Patricia Pepe:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

2 jcrew jackie cardis (outlet)
coach ergo hobo in saddle


----------



## irish_clover

courtneyh said:


> where can i get the jacket OMG its amazing, who makes it?!!!! can this be ordered online?





I recognize the coat I have a very similar one.You can get them at aritza. I haven't ever tried to order anything from it online but they do have a website.


----------



## irish_clover

fettfleck said:


> Ordered these two from Patricia Pepe:





I love that  dress in the first pic


----------



## londonChanel

Courtney....I so love the cream/white coat....please, where did you get it...who designed it? Thanks!


----------



## irish_clover

sheanabelle said:


> What is aritzia???




It's a Canadian store. It sells their house brand of athletic wear called TNA and then they have talula babaton which is another aritzia brand but more dressy. That is the brand of the white coat in the picture. It also carries brands such as Habitual, True religion, Citizens of humanity. UGGs and a bunch of other luxury brands.


----------



## fettfleck

irish_clover said:


> I love that  dress in the first pic



Thank you irish_clover! I am really lookting forward to its arrival!


----------



## courtneyh

irish_clover said:


> I recognize the coat I have a very similar one.You can get them at aritza. I haven't ever tried to order anything from it online but they do have a website.



what is the name of the coat? i went on their website and you cant do a product search because i tired to look up coats> I was going to call but i need the name of the jacket?!


----------



## pinkmitsy4

I love all the clothes from Aritzia! That jacket is amazing.  What brand in Aritzia makes it? TNA or Wilfred?


----------



## lil_peanut

bulletproofsoul said:


> Oh, I went on a spree this weekend, and got most notably:
> 
> These fab pants:


 
Those are sick!!
I got:
Vince "Vintage" long sleeve tee





James Perse





Morphine Generation


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*The Town-Mouse T-shirt*
                                                            T-shirts By Insight




*The Local Starlets T-shirt*
                                                            T-shirts By Paul Frank                                                         
\Frank                                                         




*The Multi Heart KVD*
                                                            Sneakers By Vans                                                          




*The Stirrup Legging in Black*
                                                            Leggings By *NYC Boutique




*The Talkin' 'bout Rainbows T-Shirt*
                                                            T-shirts By Paul Frank                                                         




The Rock Fit Jacket in Turquoise
Light Jackets By Tripp NYC




The Zebra Track Jacket in Electric Blue
Track Jackets By Primp




The Sienna Straight Jean
Denim By Soundgirl 

Just some comfortable basics for school in fall


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

a black BCBG dress for homecoming. pics coming with it on soon


----------



## hfxshopgirl

splendid square neck top


----------



## pisdapisda79

Pearisthgurl: love all your new purchases, so cute & colorful


----------



## PetitePrincess-

I just purchased a pair of Paige Premium Denim, a pair of J Brand 12" and a trench coat from Max Mara this weekend


----------



## PrincessCayenne

This Tory Burch bag (I got the black one with grey snakeskin trim) and the Kova and T shiny (leatheresque) leggings


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa dress (pics borrowed from ebay seller Studio_blu, my cam is broken), it's really beautiful but a bit tight  But I really love the back detail


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

WOW!!! I've been away from TPF for sooo long. Well...I'm finally back!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro




----------



## FrancescaAveiro




----------



## fashion1sta

In both Purple and Black  







I bought in in grey with green suspenders (this one i actually went to the store- since they didn't have it available online)










All of these were purchased yesterday/today ...  I went on a major shopping spree - and they're all from UO of course! I love their new "Collection" lines~ they designs are much flattering .. and well made!


----------



## shesnochill

ScarlettMoeller said:


> Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa dress (pics borrowed from ebay seller Studio_blu, my cam is broken), it's really beautiful but a bit tight  But I really love the back detail



LOVELY DRESS!
Where did you get yours? And was it on sale ???



fashion1sta said:


>



I am loving this coin purse?
whatever it is, I'm going on UO.com to see if there is any left


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

annaversary said:


> LOVELY DRESS!
> Where did you get yours? And was it on sale ???


 
I got mine from Trendsales.dk which is like a fashion site where people mainly buy and sell their designer clothing, jewellery, handbags ect., kind of like a danish Ebay, but more secure. And yes it was cheaper 
I don't think I would have bought it for full retail though...


----------



## fashion1sta

annaversary said:


> I am loving this coin purse?
> whatever it is, I'm going on UO.com to see if there is any left


 

It's actually a new item that they have just recently listed online, so i'm pretty sure that they'll have plenty left in the store. It's one of the "collection" items... the designer *Bing Bang* collaborated w/ UO and created the brand *BEE23. *


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I just placed an order online for these Camilla and Marc Jacoba navy and white panelled legging pants. I hope they fit me OK


----------



## LABAG

Just ordered the Patricia Field black trench from HSN. sHE IS GOING TO BE SHOWING A LIMITED SELECTION OF 50 PIECES FOR THEM.
I have a black trench, but this one has a wonderful circular body that is more dressy and so chic!
Sorry can't download the pic.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Went on a cheap jewerly spree:


----------



## oscarcat729

Grey turtleneck and grey Tshirt dress from H&M.
Got this from Forever 21:
http://www.forever21.com/product.as...name=acc_jewelry&product_id=1053879569&Page=5
Plus a purple tank dress that I can't find a picture of, black tights, and pink tights.


----------



## Bitten

White jeans on the weekend - finally the weather is getting into summer!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

diesel jeans
dkny jacket
earl jeans silk top
lauren clogs
mcQ shirt
banana republic sweater
ralph lauren tshirt


----------



## irish_clover

A silver necklace that says "princess" 
a pair of pink cheeta print PJs from la senza , slippers, a black lace push up bra, a red bustier to wear with jeans for clubbing and three pairs of underwear


----------



## Tangerine

suede Ann Klein ankle boots.

rabbit hair purse.

sheer black tuxedo shirt.

Harajuku Lovers sweater


----------



## NoraV

Mike & Chris Grant


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

^^^  I truly love that jacket!

* Belt and Cardigan from Benetton*


----------



## dmitchell15

Just bought today!


----------



## juicyfabulous

Evisu skinny jeans and two Mackage winter coats...I have a serious problem!


----------



## l i l y

Zara dress
Lu by Lolita dress (Spanish brand)
Mango skirt
Oh Deer! pumps

and I'm pretty sure I've bought more stuff I just don't remember!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Halloween Costume


----------



## MichelleAntonia

NoraV said:


> Mike & Chris Grant




nice!!!


----------



## shesnochill

pisdapisda79 said:


> Halloween Costume



adorable!!!!!!!

I haven't started on mine yet  As in the searching .. I was a lion from The Wizard of Oz last year.. hRm.. idk about this year but your costume is *adorable*!

Are you going to look for the boots now?


----------



## Veelyn




----------



## T.J.

pisdapisda79 said:


> Halloween Costume



wow, i love that costume! where did you get it?


----------



## BrooklynBAP

I snagged some deals at the outlets:

A zip cardigan from Burberry
patent leather peep-toe slingbacks from Kate Spade
jacket from Coach
Lacoste sweater


----------



## cocovalliere

I recently bought both of these from Urban Outfitters.










(The jacket looks better in person)


----------



## pisdapisda79

The Boots actually come with the costume, they go over your shoes like leg warmers. 

T.J. I got it at http://www.mrcostumes.com/Racy-Robin-Hood-Costume-P226.aspx



annaversary said:


> adorable!!!!!!!
> 
> I haven't started on mine yet  As in the searching .. I was a lion from The Wizard of Oz last year.. hRm.. idk about this year but your costume is *adorable*!
> 
> Are you going to look for the boots now?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Blouse from Emporio Armani


----------



## shesnochill

pisdapisda79 said:


> The Boots actually come with the costume, they go over your shoes like leg warmers.
> 
> T.J. I got it at http://www.mrcostumes.com/Racy-Robin-Hood-Costume-P226.aspx



Ohhh!
I didn't realize that!
My lion costume came with pull over boots!


----------



## samoXenina

black scarf & leggings


----------



## Lec8504

I headed right to Aritzia after I heard the girls here said that they have Mackage leather jackets....

I want a SWORD jacket but wasn't sure of the size so I wanted to try on the Mackage jackets to see what size I am....and then I fell in love with this (I still want a SWORD jacket though hehe)






love the details in the back..






and a pic of the cute inside..






It's a Mackage jacket that is only available at Aritzia and they have three colors (black, ivory and grey) but I choose the grey one.  

I absolutely love how soft the lamb leather is, it somewhat reminds me of my balenciaga bags


----------



## Lec8504

bought this a week ago at Saks but didn't have the chance to post it here...I've been wanting this scarf for a while so I just bought it with the help of the Saks Mystery Money 

Burbery skinny cashmere scarff:











I still need to find some new/better way to tie this scarf...any suggestions girls?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Lec8504 said:


> I headed right to Aritzia after I heard the girls here said that they have Mackage leather jackets....
> 
> I want a SWORD jacket but wasn't sure of the size so I wanted to try on the Mackage jackets to see what size I am....and then I fell in love with this (I still want a SWORD jacket though hehe)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the details in the back..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of the cute inside..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Mackage jacket that is only available at Aritzia and they have three colors (black, ivory and grey) but I choose the grey one.
> 
> I absolutely love how soft the lamb leather is, it somewhat reminds me of my balenciaga bags


wow, so nice! i love your entire outfit too


----------



## shesnochill

*Lec8504!*

I am loving your leather jacket!
Is there any way I can find that in Los Angeles?
Or an online store?

You look amazing in it!


----------



## Lec8504

^ do you have an aritzia store in Los angeles?  Maybe you could go to www.aritzia.com and see if they have a store?  If not then call the Valley Fair store in San Jose, CA (408) 615-0798 when they open tomorrow.  They might be able to do a charge send for you.  I know that they are very limited in size.  I think there might be only one XS left at their warehouse (I bought the other one hehe).  Sizing wise, I am 5'5 and 115ish lbs...and the XS fits me like a glove, and leather also stretches too so I would go down if you are in between size.

annaversary, I think this jacket is only available at the Aritzia stores since it's especially made for their stores 

Anyways thanks girls!


----------



## Veelyn

LadyLouboutin- Love that shirt!

LEC- I am really liking that leather jacket! Great find


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Lec8504, that leather jacket is HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT!!!

That scarf is cute too. You could tie it by putting the ends together (meaning the other end is kind folded in half) then put it around the back of your neck and then pull the ends through the folded end. It kinda looks lie thats what you've done, but I'm not sure at the long bit hanging down seems to be only one end.
Don't know how else to describe it so I hope you know what I mean lol.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ I love that jacket!


----------



## T.J.

pisdapisda79 thank you!

Lec8504 love the jacket and the sarf!


----------



## dmitchell15

Christian Dior Scarf from hemlock vintage


----------



## Lec8504

thank you everybody!  This thread is so much fun, I can't believe that I didn't look at this thread earlier 

Shelleybaby, I'll try your suggestions, I think I'll need to go through the directions word for word..I'll let you know how that goes hehe


----------



## clb1968

Lec8504 said:


> thank you everybody! This thread is so much fun, I can't believe that I didn't look at this thread earlier
> 
> Shelleybaby, I'll try your suggestions, I think I'll need to go through the directions word for word..I'll let you know how that goes hehe


 

That is a really great scarf and looks fab on you.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've been looking for some really cool belts, and I've finally found some that I love!!
Belts from Netaporter
Alexander McQueen





Stella McCartney




Gucci Belt from Saks


----------



## essential

2 pairs of pants from banana republic


----------



## shesnochill

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've been looking for some really cool belts, and I've finally found some that I love!!
> Belts from Netaporter
> Alexander McQueen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Belt from Saks



  
These belts are HAWTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!

You got some great taste LadyL!


----------



## shoulderache

I took advantage of the Saks sale and got a few DvF dresses.  And a Nieves Lavi blouse.    My favorites!!


----------



## gwenjune

I spent waaay too much money this week. 

I got: 

Frye Dorado riding boots and Frey Paige boots (20% code from piperlime!)
SWORD Lucca bomber jacket (20% from shopbop!!)
and 2 Jcrew flowy shirts to go under the leather jacket. Extra 20% sale!!!

I can't wait for eveything to get here.


----------



## Krazzy

just got a few things from shopbop (from last week and this week)









and this coat which I got a size too small so I hope it fits!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

link to coat?? ... i love it!


----------



## beeziebug

Just stocked up on some basics

Citizens of Humanity Kelly





J Brand 12"





Michael Stars tee





Some stuff from American Apparel


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Krazzy said:


> just got a few things from shopbop (from last week and this week)


wow, nice! what are the shoes?


----------



## lil_peanut

Rag and Bone Jumpsuit (I'll probably have to take it in...waited too long and my size was gone. )





James Perse Casual Tee in Midori





I love it when Eluxury has their extra 25% off sale sales.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

MichelleAntonia said:


> wow, nice! what are the shoes?



They are L.A.M.B.


----------



## Krazzy

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> link to coat?? ... i love it!


 
here it is http://www.shopbop.com/leroy-double...D=2534374302040298&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize

glad you like the coat! I hope it looks as good as in the photo.


----------



## mordant

I needed some retail therapy after these past two hell weeks so I went on a mini-spree at Forever 21. 





Fab Denim Capri





Nola Pinstripe Pencil Skirt





Fiona Striped Sweater Top

I've been trying to save money, but I suppose there's nothing wrong with taking advantage of a sale.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I bought a Blondie t-shirt, a Mickey Mouse t-shirt and a pair of flats.

Damn printscreen won't work!


----------



## Sueshi

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn65/S0UPiEE/****s/AldoBagandForever21Scarf.jpg Aldo Bag and Forever21 Scarf 
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn65/S0UPiEE/****s/Forever21Jacket.jpg Forever21 Jacket
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn65/S0UPiEE/****s/BittenBlackCoat.jpgBitten By Sarah Jessica Parker Coat
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn65/S0UPiEE/****s/BittenPurpleJacket.jpgBitten By Sarah Jessica Parker Coat
http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn65/S0UPiEE/****s/HMPearlHandband.jpgH&M Pearl Headband 
:]


----------



## lil_peanut

I'm obsessed with Rag and Bone:





Also on sale at Eluxury.


----------



## samoXenina

black cardigan & a blue dress


----------



## materialgurl

just bought this on revolve! cant wait for it to come!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

a sweater on sale at banana republic, with an extra 30% off. can't find it on their site though!


----------



## dmitchell15

I just won this on ebay! I have never used ebay before, so I'm really excited! I can't wait to receive this in the mail sometime soon!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

lauren conrad jacqueline top


----------



## sendmeonacruise

lil_peanut said:


> I'm obsessed with Rag and Bone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on sale at Eluxury.



I love Rag&Bone!


----------



## claudette2

Max Mara camel hair over-coat 
Max Mara virgin wool black dress coat
Ralph Lauren black silk evening gown - slip style


----------



## shesnochill

Not really a "purchase", my grandma got me this top from HONG KONG, which I found to be really cute (considering everything else was really gross), lol, this top reminded me of my other bohemian looking tops!






It is REALLY big right now. I'm thinking about sewing two strings on the back so it'll tie together to make it look slimmer ​


----------



## brigadeiro

Cute top, *annaversary*  How cute that your grandma bought it for you! Since it's 'boho', I think it looks fine loose as it is...

*Shelleybaby*  Mickey Mouse tops! I have an off-shoulder long sleeved version I've had for so long, love it! Hope we get to see pics


----------



## Veelyn

Anna- Cute top.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

A really cute Calvin Klein belted, puff sleeve turtle neck dress from Macys.com and a pair of gray suede booties


----------



## pursewatch

Two boybeaters and three sweaters from Banana Republic.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

brigadeiro said:


> Cute top, *annaversary*  How cute that your grandma bought it for you! Since it's 'boho', I think it looks fine loose as it is...
> 
> *Shelleybaby*  Mickey Mouse tops! I have an off-shoulder long sleeved version I've had for so long, love it! Hope we get to see pics


 I don't have a working camera right now and I can't seem to get the stupid printscreen to work on my laptop! 

The t-shirt is on this site though if you want to have a look http://xml.riverisland.com/flash/content.php it's the red top with Mickey Mouse.


----------



## sweet-n-sour

OM necklace from etsy. 

Etsy is my new addiction.


----------



## sweet-n-sour

sweet-n-sour said:


> OM necklace from etsy.
> 
> Etsy is my new addiction.


 
Oops. Did not see that there is a separate jewelry thread. Sorry.


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Just ordered that cardy.


----------



## shesnochill

*ShelleyBaby*, I love that sweater! Where can I get one and what colors?


----------



## ShelleyBaby

It's on a UK site, but they do deliver to the US. Here's a link...

http://www.dorothyperkins.com/webap...551&parent_category_rn=139642&langId=-1&top=Y

I think they only have it in that blue just now. It's not even in the shops yet, but you can still order.


----------



## Krazzy

^ cute sweater! I just moved to england from the us temporarily and one of my suitcases got lost on my connecting flight lol! It should be here soon but i had to go to topshop and dorothy perkins to get some going out tops and dresses!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

Yes! Good choices hon. 

I buy most of my clothes from both these shops. I can't afford designer and I think they have some great items, plus you can keep up with all the trends while not breaking the bank.

I love the British high street!

Another couple of stores you may want to check out...

www.missselfridge.com
www.warehouse.co.uk
www.oasis-stores.com
www.office.co.uk
www.schuhstore.co.uk
www.asos.com

 just incase you haven't already checked them out!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

my latest purchases from shopbop and Saks.

pre-ordered this dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

FrancescaAveiro said:


> my latest purchases from shopbop and Saks.
> 
> pre-ordered this dress



Great purchases, that Herve Leger dress is TDF!!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

thank you! 

I added some more to my winter collection lol


----------



## glammm

^ wow, what brand is the 4th black sweater from?!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

glammm: it's Alice + Olivia and i got it from nordstrom.com


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Seriously, the most amazing pants I've ever seen/owned:






Les Chiffoniers lambskin leather leggings.  They are INCREDIBLE and fit like a dream! 

SO in love!  I'm going to try the sequin leggings next since these are so perfect.  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/products/35092


----------



## IStuckACello

Francesca-what's the leather jacket and from where?! Gorgeous!
I bought this last weekend:


----------



## Veelyn

Francesca- You have amazing taste!


----------



## Veelyn

IStuck- HOT jacket!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love all your purchases, who makes the cute black & white top?




FrancescaAveiro said:


> thank you!
> 
> I added some more to my winter collection lol


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

IStuck - The jacket is by Memebers Only from Nordstrom. here's a link http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2995688...jacket+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults

pisdapisda- the top is by Milly. http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2984817...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6006684&P=2

Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## samoXenina

black sweater, black high-waist pencil skirt, black & gray tank-top 

as you can see a whole lot of black


----------



## NoraV

bulletproofsoul said:


> Seriously, the most amazing pants I've ever seen/owned:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Chiffoniers lambskin leather leggings.  They are INCREDIBLE and fit like a dream!
> 
> SO in love!  I'm going to try the sequin leggings next since these are so perfect.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/products/35092



These are amazing. Love love love.


----------



## Krazzy

^ I LOVE those leather leggings too! I want to order them but I don't think I will wear them that much so i'll just admire from afar unless I randomly decide to splurge..which i don't think so lol


----------



## Miss_Q

J Crew sale


















Banana Republic









Ann Taylor Loft







Forever21.com


----------



## Veelyn

Miss Q- I seriously love everything you got, especially those forever 21 dresses!


----------



## dmitchell15

Miss_Q said:


> J Crew sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Taylor Loft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forever21.com


 

Is the last dress also from forever21? I looked for it and I didn't see it on the website. It is so pretty. I love your dresses that you picked out! Great choices.


----------



## Miss_Q

dmitchell15 said:


> Is the last dress also from forever21? I looked for it and I didn't see it on the website. It is so pretty. I love your dresses that you picked out! Great choices.


 

It's actually a tunic. Here it is http://www.forever21.com/product.as...ame=whatsnew_app&product_id=2054116413&Page=1


----------



## dmitchell15

oh, thanks! LOL!


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought the following today

1) brown suede Kimel boots from Victoria's Secret
2) Colehaan shoes from Bloomingdales in the Navy color
3) White wrap shirt by Aqua from Bloomingdales
4) Not shown is a victoria secret turtleneck in light yellow


----------



## chichi-princess

i bought a pair wolford tights


----------



## samoXenina

a black dress


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Miss_Q said:


> J Crew sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Republic



went to those 2 places today, didn't see any of those things. well, the jcrew shirts, but they were full price


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jcrew:




and a headband and mirror detail hairband

at banana republic- a green zebra strip cardigan for 13.50!!

good deals for me today


----------



## cowgurlbebop

This T Luxury top, but in dark grey heather:


----------



## ColdSteel

Some pre-loved coats at Thrift Town.





Emmanuel Ungaro, $6





Christian Dior, $6.

I'm going to get the shoulder pads removed from the dior one because they're HUGE!


----------



## Krazzy

^ wow...you got some good deals! congrats.

i was inspired by a few purchases on here and got a nylon jacket from Members Only website and a pair of their liquid black leggings too. 

And... I got a few things from miss selfridges! I LOVE that place. Oh btw, thanks so much ShelleyBaby for your store rec's, def a huge help! I hadn't ever checked out Asos before but now i'm hooked. just ordered a bunch of things but surprisingly it wasn't that expensive, which means i'm a very happy person today.


----------



## Krazzy

A few of the things i got from asos: 





















I think it is time for a BAN now!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

*Krazzy,* I really like your purchases!
*Cowgurlbebop,* that's a real nice top, love the color in the pic. 

I love the holiday season just for the reason that i get to buy some dresses hehehe. I got a head start this year thanks to NAP and BG. 

Marchesa









Valentino






Carmen Marc Valvo


----------



## fanonshroom

That first Marchesa dress is gorgeous!

Today I bought some shorts from Calvin Klein and this dress from Matty M:






It's so cute in person and has very nice stitching detail. 
I got it for $20, down from $138!!!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

Marchesa



Bamford



Oscar de la Renta



Carmen Marc Valvo




I've just ordered them all to see what they look like on me but I won't be keeping them all unless they all look awesome which I doubt. Out of the 11, I'll probably pick about 8 so if you guys have any opinions let me know what to keep!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^I love the red

I just bought a magenta satin Dolce & Gabanna dress for a big benefit im going too


----------



## londonChanel

I ordered this and unless it's sold out..it's mine!


----------



## londonChanel

MichelleAntonia said:


> went to those 2 places today, didn't see any of those things. well, the jcrew shirts, but they were full price


 LOVE that Banana sweater but is it scratchy?  I love it...


----------



## ColdSteel

fanonshroom said:


> That first Marchesa dress is gorgeous!
> 
> Today I bought some shorts from Calvin Klein and this dress from Matty M:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so cute in person and has very nice stitching detail.
> I got it for $20, down from $138!!!



Very cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

londonChanel said:


> LOVE that Banana sweater but is it scratchy?  I love it...



i don't know, i didn't get it!but i'd imagine it's not. we'll have to ask miss_q to be sure!


----------



## shesnochill

I keep on drooling over these amazing Tolani scarves but because I am saving for the holidays... I am refraining myself from shopping or buying "unnecessary things" ush: I am doing so good so far!

Today, as I was browsing around *Target *with my sister, I saw a very *beautiful scarf* that I figured would be a very good substitution until I do own a Tolani someday 

















Good enough right? 
It was the last one! And, it matches my everyday bag! And... it was only *$12.99* 
​


----------



## Tangerine

^
^
What is that bag, by the way? I like it.


----------



## brigadeiro

Gorgeous dresses *FrancescaAveiro*! 

My fave picks are:


----------



## world wanderer

wow all of those dresses are gorgeous^^^^


i did some bargain shopping yesterday. i got two pairs of flats for 6.99 each and with a $10 off coupon it was only about 2.50 each! a pair of heels from forever21 for 20$ and a dress for 17.50, both for my vegas trip, then theyll have to be put away for the long cold winter


----------



## LaDonna

Krazzy said:


> A few of the things i got from asos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time for a BAN now!



love the jackets you picked up!


----------



## LaDonna

the member's only jacket!


----------



## LaDonna

there's too many to list, but everyone's purchases are fantastic!  i really need to go shopping.


----------



## shesnochill

FrancescaAveiro said:


> I love the holiday season just for the reason that i get to buy some dresses hehehe. I got a head start this year thanks to NAP and BG.
> 
> Marchesa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen Marc Valvo



I AM LOVING ALL THESE DRESSES~
Are these presents to yourself? 



Tangerine said:


> What is that bag, by the way? I like it.



It's a Rebecca Minkoff "Morning After Bag" 
You can see more of it over here: annaversary's "Morning After Bag" in the color Nickel.


----------



## oscarcat729

Cute red trench from Marshall's for $25


----------



## pink.couture

annaversary said:


> I AM LOVING ALL THESE DRESSES~
> Are these presents to yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Rebecca Minkoff "Morning After Bag"
> You can see more of it over here: annaversary's "Morning After Bag" in the color Nickel.


 
Those dresses are just gorgeous!!!!!!!! I would look totally awsome in the first gray one. I am probably getting a LaRok dress for my 8th Grade Graduation paty.


----------



## samoXenina

black dress from forever21


----------



## Miss_Q

MichelleAntonia said:


> went to those 2 places today, didn't see any of those things. well, the jcrew shirts, but they were full price


 

If you go on J Crew's site both tee's are on sale


----------



## Miss_Q

MichelleAntonia said:


> i don't know, i didn't get it!but i'd imagine it's not. we'll have to ask miss_q to be sure!


 

I love the sweater. Not scratchy at all.


----------



## Veelyn

This is so pretty! It looks just like the dress Jessica Alba wore when she was pregnant!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I think I've been good, I'm slowly curbing my spending!!


----------



## shesnochill

Veelyn said:


> This is so pretty! It looks just like the dress Jessica Alba wore when she was pregnant!




Your absolutely correct *Veelyn*! 
I'd find the picture but I am too lazy but Jessica wears alot of MARCHESA gowns!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

I just ordered my first pair of Higher Power Spanx. I can't wait to see how they work.


----------



## Veelyn

annaversary said:


> Your absolutely correct *Veelyn*!
> I'd find the picture but I am too lazy but Jessica wears alot of MARCHESA gowns!


 
I thought it looked familiar, I just didn't know the designer!


----------



## Veelyn

Shelley- You will love your spanx!


----------



## Lululapell

I just bought a dress and sweater from Anthropologie.


----------



## Lululapell

The blue Valentino is to die for!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Blouse by Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## CoachGirl12

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Blouse by Diane von Furstenberg


oooo super cute! love it!


----------



## kristag0619

-Joe's Starlet Jean in Aimee Wash
-Ice Blue Flutter Sleeve Top by Rebecca Beeson
-Black Empire Knit Top by Rebecca Beeson
-Ann Taylor Loft Printed T shirt Dress
-J.Crew Sherpa Hoodie in Cream (outlet)
-J.Crew Bootleg jean in Mountain wash (outlet)
-J.Crew v-neck tissue t's in white and lavendar
-Jupiter Wash Savoy Trouser Jean by William Rast
-Gold scrunch flats at Payless
-Brown satin with patent trim and bow flats at Payless


----------



## oscarcat729

Grey striped hoodie-dress from Pink. I wish I could find a picture-- it's so pretty!


----------



## laureenthemean

My first HL (on sale, too)!


----------



## dmitchell15

Just bought these Ralph by Ralph Lauren Mocs in the brown (luggage color) at bloomingdales.


----------



## Veelyn

This comfy purple shirt. Only $10!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Foley and Corinna Jackets


----------



## IHeartCoach

Ok so I bought...













To wear over like a black turtleneck and it's long enough to wear leggings or tights with...




This in a turqouise color...


I also bought gray stirup tights and black leggings...

Am going to try to find a cinching belt as well... And now I am on the look out for booties and flat boots!

All totaled under $40!!!


----------



## laureenthemean

^^Wow!  What a great deal!


----------



## oscarcat729

I just bought a brown corduroy Lily Pulitzer skirt, a grey wool-ish AE skirt, and a bejeweled belt, all from a consignment store for about $30!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

splendid ombre cowl neck




james perse jewel neck long sleeve t


----------



## brigadeiro

*LadyLouboutin *you always have the most amazing purchases 



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Foley and Corinna Jackets


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Blouse by Diane von Furstenberg


great top! and i like it with that skirt, youshould try it that way


----------



## Veelyn

IHeartCoach said:


> Ok so I bought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To wear over like a black turtleneck and it's long enough to wear leggings or tights with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This in a turqouise color...
> 
> 
> I also bought gray stirup tights and black leggings...
> 
> Am going to try to find a cinching belt as well... And now I am on the look out for booties and flat boots!
> 
> All totaled under $40!!!


 
Love it all!


----------



## ScarlettMoeller

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Foley and Corinna Jackets


 
I think i *need* this jacket! Where did you get it?


----------



## Veelyn

*HFXshopgirl*- That cowl neck sweater is so cute! I love cowl necks!

*LadyLouboutin*- Love that gray jacket!


----------



## kristag0619

Ended up returning the other pr. of William Rast jeans I JUST got but hadn't worn and got these for 50% off each at shopa-list.com! (50% off total inventory right now).




William Rast Daisy Flare in Jupiter 





William Rast Savoy Straight Leg in Gardenia 

And then I got these at the J.Crew Online Fall Sale:




Waffle Knit Hoodie - $26.00 after the sale and a 10% off code!!





Luxe Silk/Vicose Knit Top - $35.99 after sale and 10% off code!

I also just won a pair of AG Angel Jeans (pre-owned but EXCELLENT condition) off of E-bay for $20.50 including shipping.


----------



## Spo0oky

A grey Armani Exchange jacket (that I got in Miami last month) and a few H&M basic t-shirts...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

ScarlettMoeller said:


> I think i *need* this jacket! Where did you get it?



Thank you, I got it from shopbop.com


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I swear the resort collections this year are going to be my demise!! I must stop shopping!!! I was only supposed to go on the Neiman Marcus website to "look" so much for that!! My CC is burning!!

Stella McCartney Blouse




Jean Paul Gaultier




Donna Karen




This one is my absolute favorite out of all of them
Missoni Blouse


----------



## Veelyn

I just got 2 cheapie purses from H&M..2 Torrid tops, and a pair of skinny jeans! Will post pics as soon as I can!


----------



## fettfleck

I went to a hopping event by Glamour and Mango tonight and got 3 dresses... Got 20% off on the purchase. I actually bought that green dress in dark purple, which is a fantastic shade. But I also have the green one.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

Veelyn said:


> I thought it looked familiar, I just didn't know the designer!


 

thanks for telling me lol I had no idea it was the same dress...I ended up keeping everything but the black valentino.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I swear the resort collections this year are going to be my demise!! I must stop shopping!!! I was only supposed to go on the Neiman Marcus website to "look" so much for that!! My CC is burning!!


 
Oh I know just what you mean! I love everything you got. I did the same, just "browsing" and oops my cart was full hehehe. I'll post my loot later.


----------



## IHeartCoach

kristag0619 said:


> Ended up returning the other pr. of William Rast jeans I JUST got but hadn't worn and got these for 50% off each at shopa-list.com! (50% off total inventory right now).
> 
> William Rast Daisy Flare in Jupiter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Rast Savoy Straight Leg in Gardenia
> 
> And then I got these at the J.Crew Online Fall Sale:
> 
> Waffle Knit Hoodie - $26.00 after the sale and a 10% off code!!
> 
> 
> Luxe Silk/Vicose Knit Top - $35.99 after sale and 10% off code!
> 
> I also just won a pair of AG Angel Jeans (pre-owned but EXCELLENT condition) off of E-bay for $20.50 including shipping.


 


I love those jeans!!!!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

My latest and probably LAST spree until after the holidays!

From BG:

Armani outfit                              Marc Jacobs




Abaete                                   Robert Rodriguez




I also got a few Missoni scarves from Harvey Nichols on my trip to england.

I'll post the rest of my purchases later.


----------



## Veelyn

FrancescaAveiro said:


> thanks for telling me lol I had no idea it was the same dress...I ended up keeping everything but the black valentino.


 
That dress is gorgeous! Wear it well!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

From the Betsey Johnson sale:


----------



## kristag0619

iheartcoach, they were marked down to like $70 from over $200!  shopa-list.com, and enter the code 'blowout' for 50 percent off everything, including sale items.  the sizes were running out...the day it started i considered buying them but held off and when i did buy them they only had 29 *which i got*, 30 and 32...


----------



## IHeartCoach

kristag0619 said:


> iheartcoach, they were marked down to like $70 from over $200! shopa-list.com, and enter the code 'blowout' for 50 percent off everything, including sale items. the sizes were running out...the day it started i considered buying them but held off and when i did buy them they only had 29 *which i got*, 30 and 32...


 

I went and looked... They don't have a size that I think would even fit...LOL  I am like a 14/16 in regualr jeans...

Thanks though!


----------



## kristag0619

i bet a 32 would!! william rast runs a size large in designer sizing so i bet you could do it!!  if not you can always sell them on ebay...


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

this belt and hat finish up most of my online purchases.


----------



## moloko

i've been going shopping practically everyday since i discovered tPF....! 
i'll post pics if i can wrangle all of the clothes together.... haha


----------



## IHeartCoach

kristag0619 said:


> i bet a 32 would!! william rast runs a size large in designer sizing so i bet you could do it!! if not you can always sell them on ebay...


 

Really? I'll have to keep that in mind... I have never bought jeans over like $30 before!! LOL My fiance would probablyl kill me... But one of these day I will!



I went to exchange a pair of dress pants I bought for $8 at Rue 21 and found another pair I liked and they came to $1.00!!!!!

Oh and I returned the tank sweater and the lstirup leggings hoping to get one of the shirts in another color... well the refund must not have went through yet because I tried to buy and it was declined  Tomarrow I will try. LOL

Just a sign I need to stop!


----------



## grammyr

I bought a beautiful lavendar Jones sweater with grey buttons by the large cowl neck. Not too pricey but I'm excited none-the-less!


----------



## fashion1sta

more purchases from UO~

The shirt/tunic + shoes, the grey dress (both from grey ants collab w/ UO= "grey antics"), and the beret hat from Spring and Clifton (S Loves C), and finally a black dress (Andersen and Lauth collab w/ UO)


----------



## chinkee21

*Francescaaveiro,* those Abaete Robert Rodriguez top and dress are so pretty!!!

I got these 2 pairs of Joe's Jeans in Provocatuer (since I am short :shame, LQ Scarf in Absinthe and a Primp Hoodie!


----------



## chinkee21

*iHeartCoach,* what a score!! $20.50 for a pair of AG's!!!Congrats!! How are the sizing of William Rast Jeans & AG? I have always wanted to try them...I've been stuck with 7's and Joe's since they have the petite fit...


----------



## chinkee21

*LadyLouboutin*, I can see why that Missoni top is your fave, it's so sexy!!


----------



## IHeartCoach

chinkee21 said:


> *iHeartCoach,* what a score!! $20.50 for a pair of AG's!!!Congrats!! How are the sizing of William Rast Jeans & AG? I have always wanted to try them...I've been stuck with 7's and Joe's since they have the petite fit...


 

I'm confused? LOL I didn't buy any jeans... I was saying they are over $30 ($70) and I have never spend that much on jeans... So I wasn't going to now. LOL

What are AG's?


----------



## lantana19

J Crew elbow length gloves WOOHOO!


----------



## chinkee21

IHeartCoach said:


> I'm confused? LOL I didn't buy any jeans... I was saying they are over $30 ($70) and I have never spend that much on jeans... So I wasn't going to now. LOL
> 
> What are AG's?



Oh! My bad! You were commenting on another poster's purchases!! So sorry!!:shame:


----------



## kristag0619

i think those were for me, ahah! that would make more sense!

AG seems to run a little bit smaller for me but William Rast fits great! I am like an 8/29-30ish and I get the 29 in WR and 30 in AG...most people do say to size down in William Rast.  Now is definitely the time to try a pair with all of the great sales going on...I got three pairs (ended up getting one more at shop sublime) for $295 incl. shipping when they are normally like $220-$246 each. I'm set with jeans for a while!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

chinkee21 said:


> *Francescaaveiro,* those Abaete Robert Rodriguez top and dress are so pretty!!!
> 
> I got these 2 pairs of Joe's Jeans in Provocatuer (since I am short :shame, LQ Scarf in Absinthe and a Primp Hoodie!




I love primp and want a hoodie from them so bad! If you dont mind me asking how much was this one?


----------



## chinkee21

^^ I got it for $140.25 with 15% code at revolve.

*Kristag0619, *you are right! Hehe, that was for you! Too bad WR don't have petite fit


----------



## yunchew

Here're my recent purchase from the sales at Revolve and Bloomingdales, a Nanette Lepore lace top, DKNYC shrug and silk top in plum color


----------



## kristag0619

pearlisthegurl said:


> I love primp and want a hoodie from them so bad! If you dont mind me asking how much was this one?


 
Visit www.shopa-list.com - they have Primp and their whole entire inventory is 50% off until the 12th with the code 'blowout'.   After the discount, the hoodies come to 52.50 - and shipping is free!


----------



## oscarcat729

I bought tons! I went on an outlet spree! I got...
From Barney's:
A Co-op (I pronounced it "coop" to the lady at the register :shame large grey shirt (so comfy!)
A Co-op purple jumper

From Juicy Couture:
A blue and white patterned jumper for, get this, $35! 

From Dooney and Bourke:
My first D&B bag! A gorgeous light grey faux alligator-style bag for $40!

From JCrew:
2 plain long sleeved T's
2 Tshirts, one Vneck with a definition of "spontaneous", and another black one that says "Joi de Vivre"

From Banana Republic:
Turquoise buttoned skirt

I'm sooo banned for now, but nothing was over $40, so I didn't feel guilty! Lol.


----------



## bnjj

A dark grey knit sweater dress from a local shop.  I plan to wear it with purple tights and accessories, and black booties.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

oscarcat729 said:


> I bought tons! I went on an outlet spree! I got...
> From Barney's:
> A Co-op (I pronounced it "coop" to the lady at the register :shame large grey shirt (so comfy!)
> A Co-op purple jumper
> 
> From Juicy Couture:
> A blue and white patterned jumper for, get this, $35!
> 
> From Dooney and Bourke:
> My first D&B bag! A gorgeous light grey faux alligator-style bag for $40!
> 
> From JCrew:
> 2 plain long sleeved T's
> 2 Tshirts, one Vneck with a definition of "spontaneous", and another black one that says "Joi de Vivre"
> 
> From Banana Republic:
> Turquoise buttoned skirt
> 
> I'm sooo banned for now, but nothing was over $40, so I didn't feel guilty! Lol.



wow, those are great deals!!


----------



## Mausi08

Got some new tops: 

1.See by Chloé Blouse
2.Diane von Fürstenberg Silk Top
3.Diane von Fürstenberg Silk Tunic
4.Milly Top


----------



## oscarcat729

Ok, pictures from my above list! Yay 

From Barney's:
A Co-op (I pronounced it "coop" to the lady at the register ) large grey shirt (so comfy!)
A Co-op purple jumper



From Juicy Couture:
A blue and white patterned jumper for, get this, $35! 



From Dooney and Bourke:
My first D&B bag! A gorgeous light grey faux alligator-style bag for $40!



From JCrew:
2 plain long sleeved T's
2 Tshirts, one Vneck with a definition of "spontaneous", and another black one that says "Joi de Vivre"



From Banana Republic:
Turquoise buttoned skirt



Aren't they puuuurdy?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^yes, they so are! i'm still jealous of the great deals, lol! go you!


----------



## loves

great stuff everyone! i got this handknotted silk scarf from Antik Batik. and i got it at a steal! approx USD 63


----------



## ColdSteel

I traded in a bunch of my stuff to crossroads and got about $43 in trade. With it (plus $14 of my own money) I bought...
-A Marc Jacobs shirt (marked down to $13.25). It's orange with an attached blouse
-A metallic non-itchy kenar skirt!
-A polka-dotted Banana Republic skirt.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

kristag0619 said:


> Visit www.shopa-list.com - they have Primp and their whole entire inventory is 50% off until the 12th with the code 'blowout'.   After the discount, the hoodies come to 52.50 - and shipping is free!



Thanks for the suggestion, Ive already checked this out. Sometimes I feel that you wear the item more if its just want you want. I could buy the red heart hoodie for the AMAZING price. But, I really want a fun animal one. So im going to have to pass. Maybe Ill just by the thermal. I mean, how can I resist!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ColdSteel said:


> I traded in a bunch of my stuff to crossroads and got about $43 in trade. With it (plus $14 of my own money) I bought...
> -A Marc Jacobs shirt (marked down to $13.25). It's orange with an attached blouse
> -A metallic non-itchy kenar skirt!
> -A polka-dotted Banana Republic skirt.



good buys! i  crossroads


----------



## LABAG

I picked up this cute black and white lightweight trench form New York and Co yesterday and a brown plaid vest both 30% off, had a 20 $ off coupon when spend 60.00 and my total was 52.98-don't ya just love it!!!! I can't wait to wear it with some black jeans ...


----------



## ginag

coldsteel, I lurve your glasses! 

I just bought tops from old navy and gap. hopefully they'll be my last purchases of the year.


----------



## chinkee21

I went on a shopping spree sponsored by my aunt! Over the weekend, I got 4 skirts, 4 dress shirts & 1 blazer from Zara, 1 dress, 1 dress shirt &  2 trousers from Marks & Spencer. 1 winter coat from H&M and 1 pair of shoes from Rockport.


----------



## beeziebug

new jeans. :]


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

so I know I said no more online shopping but someone from Brown's called me with some stuff they had in my size and I couldn't resist!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

ok, so i couldn't post my pics but oh well. I got a dior jacket, acne dress, lanvin dress, albino dress, david szeto top, chloe sweater, philip lim top.


----------



## xi_captain

ColdSteel said:


> I traded in a bunch of my stuff to crossroads and got about $43 in trade. With it (plus $14 of my own money) I bought...
> -A Marc Jacobs shirt (marked down to $13.25). It's orange with an attached blouse
> -A metallic non-itchy kenar skirt!
> -A polka-dotted Banana Republic skirt.


 
I wish I was as lucky to find such deals!


----------



## xi_captain

A bunch of clothes from Arden B.


----------



## lil_peanut

Edun shirt:





Theory swing jacket:






Velvet snuggly jacket:


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

what I ordered from shopbop:


----------



## pearlisthegurl

beeziebug said:


> new jeans. :]



so jealous! i love hudson jeans, and those are no exception!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

some more:




from free people:


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

I don't know why but I have a huge obsession for dresses. I can't shop without buying at least one dress...I should get help lol. I'm done for the year though (isn't that what i said last time? hhehehe)


----------



## qtiekiki

I just got this Original Penguin leather bomber in brown today.  

http://www.originalpenguin.com/opg/catalog/product.jsp?cid=OPGWAPRLOUT&c=1&sort=null&group=null


----------



## kristag0619

i was eying that free people sweater a few days ago (bottom left, cream). i still might get it! who makes the other one, the turtleneck on the right in the shopbop post? thanks!


----------



## Veelyn

Old Navy

















2 H&M purses, 1 Wallet, 4 Torrid tops, and 1 pair of skinny jeans that I can't find pics for online, will take pics later!


----------



## Veelyn

qtiekiki said:


> I just got this Original Penguin leather bomber in brown today.
> 
> http://www.originalpenguin.com/opg/catalog/product.jsp?cid=OPGWAPRLOUT&c=1&sort=null&group=null


 
Thats hot


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

More resort stuff from Nieman Marcus, I'm really liking these feminine looks for resort.


----------



## Barlow

BCBG pinstripe taupe pants, on sale at the outlet for $19


----------



## aki_sato

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> More resort stuff from Nieman Marcus, I'm really liking these feminine looks for resort.


So pretty! 
I particularly love the 2nd dress


----------



## MichelleAntonia

marc jacobs black short sleeved sweater
bebe logo tshirt
vans slips on with skull details


----------



## lvpiggy

darn. my ban lasted like, a day  but since it's a preorder, it doesn't count until it ships!! or so i tell myself! 

just preordered this HL from intermix:


----------



## loves

*ladylouboutin08* i especially love the 2nd dress
*francescoaveiro* great shopbop buys! i LOVE that furry/wooly vest from freepeople, i'm so hankering after one right now

great buys all, i'm loving almost all the purchases the past 2 pages!


----------



## legaldiva

I just got a pair of True Religion Billy jeans from Ebay, and a pair of black patent CL Very Prives.

I can't wait for the weekend!!!


----------



## Veelyn

LadyLoub- Love the dresses girl!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Beautiful dress!



lvpiggy said:


> darn. my ban lasted like, a day  but since it's a preorder, it doesn't count until it ships!! or so i tell myself!
> 
> just preordered this HL from intermix:


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

kristag0619 said:


> i was eying that free people sweater a few days ago (bottom left, cream). i still might get it! who makes the other one, the turtleneck on the right in the shopbop post? thanks!


 
The turtle neck is by Twenty8Twelve, I got it from shopbop. Yeah, you should get the free people sweater, it looks sooo cozy, can't wait for it to come.


----------



## vlore

Comfy skinny velour pants from Juicy!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Nice and comfy!


----------



## kristag0619

I just got a pair of COH 'Dunaway' Nimes jeans for $30.00 bucks off E-bay. Hooray.  I love Citizens, even though the seem to run smaller on me and I have to size up. Yuck. LOL.

I also got 2 sweater dresses (eggplant, grey) at the GAP outlet for $11.89 each!


----------



## BrooklynBAP

New leather jacket!!!


----------



## Veelyn

^ hot!


----------



## k-r3n

Kimchi Blue 3/4 Sleeve Pintuck Tieback Tunic in white @ UO


----------



## hairsprayhead

I caved and ordered this from Saks:











My fall/winter wardrobe is pretty good, but I always need more T's to shlepp around in. Plus, $35 (of the $40) is donated to breast cancer research- one of my dearest co-workers had breast cancer and I think this is a fun way to support research for a cure.


----------



## NoraV

hairsprayhead said:


> I caved and ordered this from Saks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fall/winter wardrobe is pretty good, but I always need more T's to shlepp around in. Plus, $35 (of the $40) is donated to breast cancer research- one of my dearest co-workers had breast cancer and I think this is a fun way to support research for a cure.



What size did you get? I love the cause and the shirt - I can never get enough Karl.


----------



## hairsprayhead

I'm itsy bitsy teeny tiny (only 5'2" and small enough to wear clothes from Abercrombie kids, if that gives you any idea) so I went with the smallest size, which was a small.  I ordered it online, so I should have it sometime next week!  I hope it fits okay.  We'll see!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i really like that one. i have the diane von furstenberg one from a couple years back. they usually sell out really fast i wonder if they're still in stock...


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

*Ohh...these threads are always fun! *

*I bought the bubble tunic sweater from Anthropolgie in sky and the J. Crew Collection green tweed skirt.  Love them!  *

*I bought a white Burberry parka with raccoon fur trimming. It's not cold enough to wear yet, but it'll get cold soon enough. I bought it for my trip to Japan this coming Thanksgiving.  I am a Hello Kitty LOVER...hehe can't wait! *


----------



## Veelyn

kr3n- That shirt is soo cute!

Hairsprayhead- Nice shirt! Love that you're supporting breast cancer!


----------



## candypants1100

vlore said:


> Comfy skinny velour pants from Juicy!



wow i LOVE these


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

I had banned myself from clothes shopping BUT bf bought me some gifts so technically it doesn't count against my ban! I do think I have too many fall/winter clothes and dresses but I didn't want to be rude and hurt his feelings.

Gucci RTW




















 He told me everything he got and that it the last few dresses will arrive sometime next week. The only catch is that I have to go visit him in Germany, something I was trying to put off for another month or two lol!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

I already had bought that first purple dress lol but I remember telling him that i had to return it because of a snag in the fabric and I was complaining...how sweet he actually remembered! I hope everything is the right size!


----------



## loves

*francescaaveiro* i love every one of them! my faves are the ruffle hem dress and the first three pics!
*kr3n *that's a lovely lovely top
*noraV* that's a great tee!
*candypants* those pants look really comfy!


----------



## Tangerine

FrancescaAveiro said:


> .



OMG girl, where has this jacket been all my life!:okay:

Damn, your boy has great taste!


----------



## jamisterok

Dress by Rebecca Taylor    _*Loving Fall's Lace trend!*_


----------



## brigadeiro

FrancescaAveiro said:


> I had banned myself from clothes shopping BUT bf bought me some gifts so technically it doesn't count against my ban! I do think I have too many fall/winter clothes and dresses but I didn't want to be rude and hurt his feelings.
> 
> Gucci RTW



Wowee *FrancescaAveiro*  LOVE these! Your boy has _amazing_ taste! That leather jacket in particular, is 2D4! Estou morrendo de inveja


----------



## Miss 2 A

k-r3n said:


> Kimchi Blue 3/4 Sleeve Pintuck Tieback Tunic in white @ UO



That is so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ginag

I'm not sure how either will look, but I've been searching for something for my anniversary next weekend.


----------



## Little_Girly

The Gucci posted by Francis..... is gorgeous.  I adore it.






Posted by Francis..... - from Gucci.com


----------



## ScarfQuoteFreak

love quotes scarf and Anu scarf


----------



## Deelove82

I just ordered two cashmere boyfriend cardigans from White and Warren. One grey, one black. I have one of their travel wraps and just love it.


----------



## Tangerine

ginag said:


>



I love the print! Don't know about the belt... does it come with it?


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Bought these sigerson morrison for target heels! They are SO SO SO comfortable!


----------



## NoraV

Not clothes, but I just ordered a pair of Valentino sunglasses and a pair of Gucci sunglasses to replace my broken Diors and a pair of D&Gs that I lost on a boat in east Africa. It's taken me forever to get around to getting new ones!


----------



## hairsprayhead

I just ordered this cute little Nanette Lepore top on Thursday, and according to tracking should have it by Wednesday.  I snagged it on sale for $107 (50% off!) on Shopbop.


----------



## chunkymonkey

Got these at Nordies today.. They're matching the Saks F&F sale.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hairsprayhead said:


> I just ordered this cute little Nanette Lepore top on Thursday, and according to tracking should have it by Wednesday.  I snagged it on sale for $107 (50% off!) on Shopbop.



was that with a code on top of the sale price, or is there just a half off sale?


----------



## hairsprayhead

MichelleAntonia said:


> was that with a code on top of the sale price, or is there just a half off sale?



No code- they just marked it down to 50% off regular price. I was kind of shocked- the top is still full price on Revolve and sold out of almost all sizes.  I was surprised Shopbop had tons of sizes left and such a decent discount!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08




----------



## MichelleAntonia

hairsprayhead said:


> No code- they just marked it down to 50% off regular price. I was kind of shocked- the top is still full price on Revolve and sold out of almost all sizes.  I was surprised Shopbop had tons of sizes left and such a decent discount!



ooh nice! that's some great luck!i'm gonna go look around 

btw i saw the bag in your icon at nordstrom's yesterday. nice!


----------



## jamisterok

LadyLouboutin08 said:


>


 

LOVE your taste Ladylouboutin! - esp the Vanessa Bruno top!
Is the 2nd one Sonia Rykiel?  And I like the 1st one too with the embellished shoulder - which designer is that?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

jamisterok said:


> LOVE your taste Ladylouboutin! - esp the Vanessa Bruno top!
> Is the 2nd one Sonia Rykiel?  And I like the 1st one too with the embellished shoulder - which designer is that?



Thanks!The first one is by Paul, and Joe, and yep the second one is by Sonia Rykiel, I've always loved her stuff!


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought this cardigan in both charcoal and black from Macy's. I love the look and that it is comfortable and great for the fall.


----------



## Miss 2 A

dmitchell15 said:


> I bought this cardigan in both charcoal and black from Macy's. I love the look and that it is comfortable and great for the fall.



Thats so cute.


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ Thank you! They had them on sale yesterday for Macy's One day sale. I was so happy to find them in my size because they were the last two.


----------



## Odette

Plus two pairs of khakis, gray trousers, and navy blue trousers.

Total cost: $197.69


----------



## chinkee21

I got these Ella Moss top, Joe's Jeans in Isabella and Mayfaire Uggs!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Cute! LOVE the Uggs!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Plus two pairs of khakis, gray trousers, and navy blue trousers.
> 
> Total cost: $197.69



everything is so cute! i haven't been to american eagle in ages! is there a sale going on now?


----------



## dmitchell15

I just won this clutch on ebay!!


----------



## PrincessCayenne

New brown booties!! I wanted black ones but couldn't resist this pair


----------



## Odette

MichelleAntonia said:


> everything is so cute! i haven't been to american eagle in ages! is there a sale going on now?



Right now everything is buy one, get one half off (online only I think).  Plus I have the All Access pass and they sent me a 40% off coupon.  Two of the pairs of pants were only $9 each.  I stocked up because I'm seriously lacking in the pants and sweaters department!


----------



## PrincessCayenne

This LaRok mini dress  and I think I may wear it with skinnies or leggings


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ImASadGiraffe said:


> Right now everything is buy one, get one half off (online only I think).  Plus I have the All Access pass and they sent me a 40% off coupon.  Two of the pairs of pants were only $9 each.  I stocked up because I'm seriously lacking in the pants and sweaters department!



awesome deals! 

i think lots of stores are having off season sales, and i predict HUGE markdowns even before the peak holiday shopping season, all because of the dragging economy. that's good for us, more awesome deals!


----------



## chinkee21

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^Cute! LOVE the Uggs!


I can't wait to get them!


----------



## agart245

I just bought this hoodie dress from American Apparel...can't wait to get it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Singer 22 & Shopbop goodies


----------



## NoraV

PrincessCayenne said:


> New brown booties!! I wanted black ones but couldn't resist this pair



Where are these from? LOVE them.


----------



## Veelyn

PrincessCayenne said:


> This LaRok mini dress  and I think I may wear it with skinnies or leggings


 

YAY. I'm glad you finally bought this! Haven't you been saying you wanted it?

LadyLoub- GREAT pieces! We should meet up and go shopping some day!


----------



## pursemonkey

I'm dying for sweater weather, so I just bought this from BR. It's sooo cozy!


----------



## chinkee21

Just snagged this for 25% off at Tobi!


----------



## chinkee21

Almost forgot about this! I got this one yesterday from blueheavenboutique.com!


----------



## PrincessCayenne

Veelyn said:


> YAY. I'm glad you finally bought this! Haven't you been saying you wanted it?
> 
> LadyLoub- GREAT pieces! We should meet up and go shopping some day!


 
YES! I finally caved in and bought it...but now I'm super anxious bc I want to wear it to this "theme" gala on Saturday and I'm soooo worried it won't get to me in time!


----------



## inverved

To wear underneath


----------



## chinkee21

^^ That top with the ribbons are so cute!


----------



## Veelyn

PrincessCayenne said:


> YES! I finally caved in and bought it...but now I'm super anxious bc I want to wear it to this "theme" gala on Saturday and I'm soooo worried it won't get to me in time!


 
I'm sure it will get to you by then! *Crosses fingers for you!*

ETA: PLEASE post modeling pics when you get it! I'm dying to see!


----------



## kristag0619

A few things from the Bluefly Private sale...I desperately needed tops!




LinQ raw chiffon edged top






Leo & Sage Wine Wrap Top (I want to wear this at Thanksgiving or Christmas, don't make fun of me! =D)





CeCe Sage Sweater





Rebecca Beeson Black Flutter Sleeve Top - I have this in ice blue already and LOVE it...





Michael by Michael Kors Saratoga Flats

AND since the William Rast jeans I had ordered were too big (Yay weight loss, Nay to jeans not fitting!) I ordered these two pairs on sale at Zappos to replace them:




Stella Bootcut in Creme Brulee





Savoy Reg. Rise Trouser in Creme Brulee.  I love the Creme Brulee wash. I always buy SUPER dark jeans so this will be a nice change of pace!


----------



## pisdapisda79




----------



## NoraV

no_1_diva said:


> To wear underneath



Who is that racerback tank by?


----------



## oscarcat729

All from Express:
1 ruffle tank top that I tried on months before and didn't buy, and now bought it on clearance with an extra 30% off  Oh, and it looks awesome!
2 pleated high waisted skirts. Both same style, one small in black and one extrasmall in red. The diff. colors and sizes make them look like different skirts 
2 long cardigans, black and grey


----------



## hairsprayhead

pisdapisda79 said:


>




Ooh, cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

pisdapisda79 said:


>



what brand is it???


----------



## inverved

chinkee21 said:


> ^^ That top with the ribbons are so cute!



Thank you! I've been wanting this top for a while. 




NoraV said:


> Who is that racerback tank by?



Fluxus. They only have S and L left.


----------



## NoraV

I think I'll have to get it. Adorable.


----------



## beeziebug

I've been eyeing these for a while and I just couldn't resist with the shopbop 20% off code. :shame:


----------



## materialgurl

MichelleAntonia said:


> what brand is it???



its by torn, heres the link

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=TORN-WS41&c=Oct+21&sc=Torn&n=n


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oooh, thanks!

today i got a nearly brand new white james perse long sleeved boatneck at the goodwill for $4


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Whoah! What a deal!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^thanks! yeah, it's totally worth it to turn the entire place upside down from time to time


----------



## pisdapisda79

Torn by Ronny Kobo



MichelleAntonia said:


> what brand is it???


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

Got some stuff from the Gilt Valentino Sale
















the sizes are probably a bit too big but hopefully my tailor can alter them.


----------



## T.J.

FrancescaAveiro i love the dresses


----------



## orchidsuns

Bought some Free People for my birthday:










I'm obsessed with their clothing!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Too much shopping recently, BCBG dress:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

orchidsuns said:


> Bought some Free People for my birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm obsessed with their clothing!



I love this!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Goodies from Madisonla website








This one is my favorite!


----------



## hairsprayhead

pisdapisda79 said:


> Too much shopping recently, BCBG dress:



We're just doing our part to help stimulate and save the economy, right?  

Pretty dress!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Harrods.com has the best selection of Paul and Joe, I'm definitely doing my part to stimulate the economy, as much as I shop!


----------



## jamisterok

MILLY Coco Jacket!!  To share with my Mum as well!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

this jacket, was thinking about buying it too


----------



## Veelyn

jamisterok said:


> MILLY Coco Jacket!! To share with my Mum as well!!


 
Love this!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pisdapisda79 said:


> this jacket, was thinking about buying it too



I love that, its so cute!


----------



## slshopper

Orchidsuns-Love your top-I have the same one (but in dark purple) and I love it!

LadyLouboutin08-OMG I am  over your Vanessa Bruno top! I have been lusting after this style in the dress and then I saw the top and wanted it too (I just can't afford them!!) I really like the other top you posted as well. Man I think I would just faint if I saw your closet!! Congrats on your purchases!!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

I decided to take a break from buying dresses lol and get some winter stuff bc I'm heading out to germany this weekend to see my bf and pick up the goodies he bought me!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^WOW, all those items are fabulous! You have great taste! I bet your wardrobe is stunning!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

calvin klein, my favorite designer 

























AND i got 30% off with a code too! and i want more!


----------



## chunkymonkey

just got these j brand jeans in ink and birdie.. i got 2 pairs to see which wash I'd like better, but now i have a hard time deciding.  I like ink more I think but they're a bit too similar to my TR jeans.


----------



## Miss_Q

Arden B




















Nordstrom


----------



## Veelyn

LOVE !


----------



## glammm

^ I got that arden B dress last week in the store also. I got 20% off with a code I had..YAY! the back is AMAZING.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Miss_Q said:


> Arden B


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I needed school shoes. (I have a dress code so they need to be dress shoes either black or brown.) So, I went on a mini spree at 6pm


----------



## BasketballCourt

My booties came in the mail yesterday!


----------



## loves

*veelyn* amazing dress
*pearlisthegirl *i love the first pair of lacoste flats


----------



## Veelyn

^ Oh, haha, thats not my dress, its *Miss_Q's,* but I love it! Great piece Q!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

BasketballCourt said:


> My booties came in the mail yesterday!



those are so cute! may i ask, where did you get those from?


----------



## BasketballCourt

Thanks! Here is the link to them: http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=322112&CategoryID=13617

Edit: I said booties in the previous post... I meant oxfords.


----------



## fanonshroom

I bought Roxy jeans for...$3 at Dillards! Hahaah, it was originally $44 and in perfect condition. That's 93% off.


----------



## vlore

I had bought these *Juicy Couture* skinny velour pants in *black* and *LOVED THEM!* So got another pair in *purple* and 2 matching jackets!


----------



## vlore

And yesterday at *Banana Republic* got this dress (very comfy) and this long  cardigan.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

nice br stuff!^

jcrew





and a black sleeveless tunic @ arden b. on sale


----------



## fieryfashionist

In the past few weeks - A black Vince leather jacket from Barney's Co-op (had a GC!), a red MbyMJ coat (NM sale! Also bought it in camel and black for my mom - not sure if she will keep both!), plum (so soft!) leather gloves (NM sale), purple (I have been looking for this exact color in a coat forever!!!!!) three-quarter length coat with cute bell sleeves (Off Saks sale), a JC black ruffled sleeve shirt/jacket (NM sale), a charcoal grey Vince tunic sweater (NM sale), a cream tunic-y turtleneck from Nordstrom (super cheap... need to get all the colors!), and J Brand 10 inch ankle skinny jeans in grey (shopbop sale).   Damn, I am done shopping for a long time!


----------



## Mausi08

Got some stuff from Catherine Malandrino


----------



## Mausi08

Also bought this Tibi Jacket...


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought two scarves and a pair of Michael kors crush shoes.

1) white scarf with gold trim
2) close up of white scarf with trim
3) Yellow scarf with gold trim
4) Kors Crush sandals they are silver/with blue fish motif.


----------



## Mausi08

... and two bolero jackets from Steffen Schraut
(i catched the last ones in my size...)


----------



## shoebuyer37

Mausi08 said:


> Also bought this Tibi Jacket...


Love this!


----------



## Tangerine

This shirt from JCREW






And this bracelet except in green


----------



## dmitchell15

All bought from VS:

I bought these brown leather boots by Luchiny
I bought these two bangles in wood with brown and wood with orange
I got all three bags for free with qualifying purchase


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^LOVE those Luichiny boots!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just bought this cute wool coat from Old Navy... I LOVE wool coats and wanted one in Navy Blue cuz its my favorite color!


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ Thanks. I love your coat especially the color.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I found some gorgeous J. Crew black wool pants at the outlet near my house...fully lined, wool black pants with a gorgeous wide leg for $80 down from $158...can't beat that!  It's the Favorite Fit which is wonderful on me with the wide waistband (no belt loops).  Really sleek and sophisticated.


----------



## kristag0619

Went to Boston & CT this weekend and scored some amazing deals!

Got:




at anthropologie (and a really cute houndstooth headband with rhinestone buckle marked down to $6.00 from $22.00 from j.crew to match, but i can't find a pic online!)





marcia moran ring (the amethyst purple) on super sale at bloomingdales - ended up paying less than $40 (normally like $130-140).





on sale for $9.95 at free people (stole the pic from bluefly though!)





perfect for my weekends & as a carry on for upcoming egypt trip - marked 25% off!





also needed & marked 25% off...





50% off...i think i paid like $4? makes my black suitcase easier to spot!

interestingly enough, my mission was to find sweaters - and i left without a single one. ugh. the search continues! i just hate dry cleaning sweaters because i literally wear them everyday up here in the northeast...


----------



## world wanderer

i got this jacket from the kids section of old navy.. its so cute and only 40$!


----------



## ShelleyBaby




----------



## FashionKween

i just baught this dress on unique-vintage.com for Halloween


----------



## Veelyn

DMitchell- Really like the boots and bangles!

Coachgirl- That coat is soo cute!

KristaG- Love those shirts and rings!

World Wanderer- That coat is gorgeous! Can't believe you got it out of the kids section! 

Shelleybaby- Those tops are too cute. Especially like the flannel looking one.

FashionKween- That dress is cute! Is it for a costume or just to wear?


----------



## inverved




----------



## Veelyn

White tee, says "Rock" on it 
Print top with belt 
Turq shirt with empire waist and ruffles 
& Grey [Black&White] Sweater vest.


----------



## samoXenina

larok magenta dress
and black leggings


----------



## NoraV

I LOVE Ingwa;Melero.





Ella Moss dress.





Joie cami.





Twenty8Twelve cami.

I also got a new pair of Gucci sunglasses and a new pair of Valentino sunglasses. I'm going to Brazil for three weeks with my boyfriend during winter break, so I thought I'd get some new warm weather things since I'm already tired of the colder weather here.  Can you tell that I like yellow?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ShelleyBaby said:


>



these two things are really cute, where from?


----------



## lantana19

Coat by Leifsdottir, I hope it fits well, I'm so excited!


----------



## lantana19

I also bought two vintage items


----------



## Veelyn

NORAV- Love them ALL!

Lantana- I like that blue polka dot coat. Its super cute!


----------



## lantana19

Thanks Veelyn!


----------



## ShelleyBaby

MichelleAntonia said:


> these two things are really cute, where from?


 A UK high street shop called Dorothy Perkins. They do ship to the US.


----------



## Veelyn

YW Lantana


----------



## pisdapisda79




----------



## shesnochill

NoraV said:


> Joie cami.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twenty8Twelve cami.



Oh my!
*Nora*, I really like these 2 tops. Can you tell me where you got them from?


----------



## shesnochill

I took myself shopping today and got...


----------



## chinkee21

NoraV said:


> I LOVE Ingwa;Melero.


 
Love this top!


----------



## Little_Girly

Latanta19 - love em both, particularly the polka dot coat !


----------



## claireZk

I bought a bunch of super cheapo clothes over the weekend 
AE jeans 




2 Old Navy hoodies:







3 tops from Kohls:


----------



## hairsprayhead

The gray cowl neck from Kohl's is really pretty!  Good finds!


----------



## hairsprayhead

I got sucked into Revolve's sale and ended up with this Nanette Lepore top:






And this Foley & Corinna Bag:






I can't wait to get them.  Shipping is going to be slower because of the sale.  Rats.  ush:


----------



## Tangerine

annaversary said:


>



What is this? Its right up my alley


----------



## kristenmi123

My last purchase over the weekend:  Tory Burch Boots and I picked up this black dress at Nordstroms w/ long necklace.

Style is always a struggle for me ~ but I'm trying!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Tangerine said:


> What is this? Its right up my alley




American Apparel *Tangerine *

http://store.americanapparel.net/rsa8340.html


----------



## Tangerine

annaversary said:


> American Apparel *Tangerine *
> 
> http://store.americanapparel.net/rsa8340.html




Hey, thanks! That is a brilliant dress!


----------



## sunnienara

I spent too much money on shopping for last couple days...
there were too much sale and good deals went on... i couldn't reject that temptations. 

here's what i got from revolveclothing.com. 

True Religion Stella in Lonestar






True Religion Joey Twisted Flare in Lone Star





Foley&Corinna Jet Setter Jr. Bag in New Black





Splendid Tees Strip Cardigan






Now... From shopbop.com
I got Kooba Blake bag that I wanted for so long time. I used 20% off code which was
sweet deal. 





ANd last... from bluefly.com
I got Prada black Saffiano medium wallet 




No more shopping for couple months... since i'm broke now 
sad. sad. 
but i'm happy with my purchases.


----------



## Veelyn

claireZk said:


> I bought a bunch of super cheapo clothes over the weekend
> AE jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Old Navy hoodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 tops from Kohls:


 
CLAIRE! 

I love all of this! Post modeling pics too


----------



## FashionKween

Veelyn said:


> DMitchell- Really like the boots and bangles!
> 
> Coachgirl- That coat is soo cute!
> 
> KristaG- Love those shirts and rings!
> 
> World Wanderer- That coat is gorgeous! Can't believe you got it out of the kids section!
> 
> Shelleybaby- Those tops are too cute. Especially like the flannel looking one.
> 
> FashionKween- That dress is cute! Is it for a costume or just to wear?


 
its for a costume 

oops a little late on the reply XD


----------



## Veelyn

^ Cool. What are you gonna be?


----------



## glammm

From the Revolve sale I got:











[These ANLO jeans were only $48 shipped!!]





and for my SO Seven jeans [they are a surprise for him hehe]





then on shopbop.com I got






and TR jeans [ only $58!!!]






then I also got a 2008 Balenciaga Sapphire day bag

[pic borrowed from ebay]







I am so done [except going to get one pair or CL shoes during sale season and thats IT!!]


----------



## lantana19

Little_Girly said:


> Latanta19 - love em both, particularly the polka dot coat !


 
Thanks so much *Little Girly*!


----------



## NoraV

annaversary said:


> Oh my!
> *Nora*, I really like these 2 tops. Can you tell me where you got them from?



Sure! Both are from Revolve, and both are on sale! The Joie cami only has M and L left, but the Twenty8Twelve one has all sizes available. Use the extra 15% off code and they are both really cheap. I got the Joie one for like $70 (originally ~$200) and the other one for $50 (originally $253).


----------



## Elsie87

A vintage Burberry trenchcoat (navy blue) for 195 euros http://uk.burberry.com/fcp/product/...STED-TRENCH/10000000009?colour=black&track=js

+ a LV scarf (also vintage) for 59 euros!


----------



## FashionKween

Veelyn said:


> ^ Cool. What are you gonna be?


 
something to do with the 50s haha
i'm going to wear it part of the night, then change into something renaissance for a festival


----------



## muigee

glammm said:


> From the Revolve sale I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [These ANLO jeans were only $48 shipped!!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for my SO Seven jeans [they are a surprise for him hehe]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then on shopbop.com I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TR jeans [ only $58!!!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I also got a 2008 Balenciaga Sapphire day bag
> 
> [pic borrowed from ebay]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so done [except going to get one pair or CL shoes during sale season and thats IT!!]



ohhh, do you have a link to the TR jeans?


----------



## hairsprayhead

NoraV said:


> Sure! Both are from Revolve, and both are on sale! The Joie cami only has M and L left, but the Twenty8Twelve one has all sizes available. Use the extra 15% off code and they are both really cheap. I got the Joie one for like $70 (originally ~$200) and the other one for $50 (originally $253).



Ohh, yesterday they were honoring a 20% off code ("FALL08")- at least they did on my order.  Call and see if they'll adjust so you save a little bit more $$$!


----------



## Veelyn

I REALLY like this bag!


----------



## glammm

muigee said:


> ohhh, do you have a link to the TR jeans?


 

They are sold out  so the link is gone.


----------



## muigee

glammm said:


> They are sold out  so the link is gone.


 
awww, thanks


----------



## kristag0619

revolve still has a BUNCH of true religion on sale! you can only use 'jt' for an extra 15% off, because fall08 (20% off) excludes true religions.  i only know this because i'm the one who posted the 'jt' code after not being able to use the fall code on the pair of tr's that i got!  i got the gina bootcut in medium lovestruck for $87.55 after the code...good luck, let us know if you get anything!


----------



## NoraV

glammm said:


> From the Revolve sale I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [These ANLO jeans were only $48 shipped!!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for my SO Seven jeans [they are a surprise for him hehe]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then on shopbop.com I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TR jeans [ only $58!!!]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I also got a 2008 Balenciaga Sapphire day bag
> 
> [pic borrowed from ebay]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so done [except going to get one pair or CL shoes during sale season and thats IT!!]



What style are those TRs? Love them. I also have that Monrow tee that I got a while ago - it's hot. I think I actually posted it many pages back.


----------



## claireZk

Thanks Vee and Hairsprayhead!


----------



## jamisterok

no_1_diva said:


> Hey Diva, absolutely  your dress, and the structure, what brand is it?  tia


----------



## glammm

NoraV said:


> What style are those TRs? Love them. I also have that Monrow tee that I got a while ago - it's hot. I think I actually posted it many pages back.


 

I think it was Billy in wildcat medium..not 100% sure, I was too buzy trying to hurry up and checkout before someone snagged them from my cart LOL..for the price I paid, I didnt care what style they were, they looked hot LOL


----------



## sofakingsweet

i went shopping/sale crazy and i'm feeling a little buyer's remorse. :shame:






















*TBC* ...


----------



## sofakingsweet

...


















and my SO's had a bad couples weeks with his football "picks," so i got him this to cheer him up and replace his old, yucky one.
he tried to get me to return it because his "still has so much life in it." lol. too bad it's engraved. (;





ohjeez. buyer's remorse stinks.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^cute, what's that red jacket???

awesome ipod, btw.


----------



## chinkee21

sunnienara said:


> I spent too much money on shopping for last couple days...
> there were too much sale and good deals went on... i couldn't reject that temptations.
> 
> 
> 
> Now... From shopbop.com
> I got Kooba Blake bag that I wanted for so long time. I used 20% off code which was
> sweet deal.


 Love this Kooba!!


----------



## glammm

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^cute, what's that red jacket???
> 
> awesome ipod, btw.


 

its from Karmaloop
http://www.karmaloop.com/products.aspx?ProductID=46109&VendorCode=BBD


----------



## Veelyn

Sofakingsweet- You got a bunch of cute stuff!


----------



## tresjoliex

Bought this but in a darker grey!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love this, where is it from?


----------



## tresjoliex

I bought it from Neiman Marcus. 

The one I posted is available at Nordstrom.

Rebecca Taylor $230
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2988991...or+bow+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## beeziebug

^ It's also on sale right now for $115 at shopbop.


----------



## tresjoliex

Totally missed that! She's wearing it differently, I didnt' recognize it. Only L left though!! But yeah I got the charcoal color.

http://www.shopbop.com/bow-tunic-re...D=2534374302030086&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize


----------



## crodrigue

i recently bought 4 Sky dresses.... I love Sky... a little too much


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Picked up 2 things from Shopbop
Larok blouse







Rachel Pally dress


----------



## vlore

Again went to Banana Republic :shame: and this time I got this cashmere/silk sweater dress on sale for $64.99




and this DKNY dress


----------



## Veelyn

LadyLoub- You must have a big closet!  Love the shirt you got. Where are you going to wear the dress?


----------



## Veelyn

Vlore- That purple and black dress will look good on you!


----------



## glammm

tresjoliex said:


> Totally missed that! She's wearing it differently, I didnt' recognize it. Only L left though!! But yeah I got the charcoal color.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/bow-tunic-re...D=2534374302030086&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize


 

HOT! do you think this can be worn oversized? i really want black, but needed a M, only L is left.....im thinking it would be cute loose to wear over skinny jeans.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Veelyn said:


> LadyLoub- You must have a big closet!  Love the shirt you got. Where are you going to wear the dress?



Its actually not that big, moderately sized, I wish it really big! My mom got the big closet.  Right now a lot of my things are in tons of clear labeled totes, because I've run out of room! My mom and I share a room for our shoes though. I'm apartment hunting, and would love to get a 2 bedroom condo so I can designate a bedroom for clothes, and shoes only! I don't know when I'll wear the dress, its been chilly lately. I might save it until next yr when the weather starts warming up. I bought it because I loved the way the back was made. I shop a lot don't I? I need to find something more productive other than spending money!!


----------



## hairsprayhead

tresjoliex said:


> Bought this but in a darker grey!



Darling!


----------



## chinkee21

Triple Five Soul Top


----------



## Southern-Belle

Karren Millen military trench but in black.





Karen Millen ruffled bow top in this champagne color as well as black.





French Connection dress.  It's so cute on.











Tunic dresses from BCBG Max Azria.





Coat from Anthropologie.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great addititons *Southern Bell*! I love the Karen Miller ruffled top!


----------



## tresjoliex

The Karen Miller top is really cute!! May I ask how much it was?

I love BCBG. Very cute.


----------



## Southern-Belle

tresjoliex said:


> The Karen Miller top is really cute!! May I ask how much it was?
> 
> I love BCBG. Very cute.



It was a little under $200.  ush:  They fabric and the cut is so divine I thought it was totally worth it.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Super cute purchases southern, I really like that ruffled top of yours and those BCBG dresses are SO pretty!


----------



## tresjoliex

Where can you find that brand at? (Karen Millen)


----------



## Southern-Belle

tresjoliex said:


> Where can you find that brand at? (Karen Millen)



She's based in England but has stores all over. 

Her website http://www.karenmillen.com


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Southern-Belle said:


> Karren Millen military trench but in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Millen ruffled bow top in this champagne color as well as black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat from Anthropologie.



love these things!!!


----------



## chinkee21

My Bluefly purchases!


----------



## Karenada

Just got these boots that i've being eyeing for such a long time and lucky enough placed an order yesterday and can't wait to recieve it.


----------



## Veelyn

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Its actually not that big, moderately sized, I wish it really big! My mom got the big closet. Right now a lot of my things are in tons of clear labeled totes, because I've run out of room! My mom and I share a room for our shoes though. I'm apartment hunting, and would love to get a 2 bedroom condo so I can designate a bedroom for clothes, and shoes only! I don't know when I'll wear the dress, its been chilly lately. I might save it until next yr when the weather starts warming up. I bought it because I loved the way the back was made. I shop a lot don't I? I need to find something more productive other than spending money!!


 
Lol! Hey, if you can afford it, more power to ya I say. Yea, my closet is one of the regular sized closets with the sliding doors. I WISH I had a Carrie closet  But yea, when I finally move out, I want a second room for my clothes as well. The back of the dress is cute, but I really loved that top you got. The back was cute on that as well!


----------



## Veelyn

Chinkee- Cute top & dresses!

Southern Belle- I love all those pieces you got!


----------



## kristag0619

Kitty2sweet said:


> Just got these boots that i've being eyeing for such a long time and lucky enough placed an order yesterday and can't wait to recieve it.


 
Oh, I just LOVE these!! Who are they by?  So cute with skinnies or a skirt...great find!


----------



## vlore

Veelyn said:


> Vlore- That purple and black dress will look good on you!


*
Thanks veelyn! *


----------



## Veelyn

yw


----------



## Karenada

kristag0619 said:


> Oh, I just LOVE these!! Who are they by? So cute with skinnies or a skirt...great find!


 thanks there from asos.com and i know they will be really great with skinnies and skirts, thanks for the comment.


----------



## chinkee21

Thanks, *Veelyn*!


----------



## Little_Girly

My Adam Coyote Vest!!  It is in the sale at Saks - reduced from $800 to $450 










http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574491979559&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198586&R=842539208911&P_name=Adam&sid=11D51ED8CAA4&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1225440364389


----------



## vlore

*chinkee21:* I  the orange dress w/ the purple belt!!! Very cute!!! So, did u finally purchase the EASY?

*southernbelle:* very nice purchases! My fav is the ruffle top! Very sexy + classy!

*kitty2sweet: *cool booties! They look very nice!!! And comfy!!! 

*littlegirly: *WOW...that vest is great!!! It should look fab with jeans + boots! Congrats!!! And great price, too.


----------



## Veelyn

YW Chinkee


----------



## MissPinkBarbie

in leopard! 

Loves it!  I've always wanted a leopard scarf...I'll take some pics with it soon to share but for now, here's the stock photo


----------



## Bitten

Maxmara black dress from Matches - classic, perfect, just in time for spring racing carnival! Now just to choose a hat...


----------



## glammm

Juicy caradaign for $53.00!!!


----------



## jbain

My most recent purchase was a large one, well by my standards.

These two Robert Rodriguez dresses and a more casual Sky top.

http://www.frenchcornersoho.com/r810d09.html



http://www.frenchcornersoho.com/r808d39.html



http://www.frenchcornersoho.com/8094k0.html


----------



## Deelove82

-three tissue cashmere long sleeve tees from Dear Cashmere (grey, black, brown)
- two cashmere/silk undershirts from Hanro (white, black)
- leopard Stephen Sprouse LV cashmere/silk scarf
- Yves Klein blue short sleeve silk cardigan from COS
- two cotton sweaters with a zip at the back of the neck from COS
- two silk tops from COS
- two  sleeveless cashmere tops from COS


----------



## kristag0619

Got some more new clothing. I've been selling old things on E-Bay like a madwoman and boy, am I having a blast filling my closet up again!





Ella Moss Cami for over 80% off on Revolve!





Kimchi & Blue Open Cardigan on sale at Urban Outfitters...after a code it came to $26! I plan to belt it with this:





Double buckle belt from BlueFly, I got it for $30.  I recently bought the most gorgeous triple buckle belt by Abaco on clearance at TJMAXX, but it was too big   I hope this one is cute in person!





Free People Scottish Fringe "jacket" but I think it's more like a sweater...I saved 42.00 with the code I found in the Deals & Steals forum and had been eying this for awhile.





INTYCE boot - Steven by Steve Madden.  This was on sale for $40 off and then I found another 20% off code (votemadden - still good for 3 days!) and they had free shipping!!  I also got the pair below, and I will decide after I try them on:





SWOOP boot - Steve Madden

Then...last weekend in Boston (Marshall's - Downtown Crossing) I found a pair of zip up Etienne Aigner black dress boots on clearance for $38.00 and a pair of bootcut SFAM jeans in Iceland - on clearance for $36! 

I love finding good deals!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Elizabeth and James Tank




Yaya Aflalo Sweater





Gucci Shirt- I think I might have to exchange it though, I have a feeling it will be a little small on me for some reason. I love it though!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^love the gucci!!


----------



## glammm

Mike & Chris Jesse jacket 40% off from Nordstroms







Mike & Chris Justin jacket 40% off from Nordstrom






Monrow zebra Tee [YES, I rebought for cheaper from Nordstroms]







R&R Lush Times from Nordstroms for 40% off


----------



## brigadeiro

*glammm*, am so jealous of your Mike & Chris purchases!


----------



## inverved

jamisterok said:


> Hey Diva, absolutely  your dress, and the structure, what brand is it?  tia



Thank you!

It's by Laila Azhar.


----------



## plain jane doe

chinkee21 said:


> Triple Five Soul Top



Me too!!


----------



## world wanderer

kristag0619 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTYCE boot - Steven by Steve Madden. This was on sale for $40 off and then I found another 20% off code (votemadden - still good for 3 days!) and they had free shipping!!  I also got the pair below, and I will decide after I try them on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWOOP boot - Steve Madden
> 
> Then...last weekend in Boston (Marshall's - Downtown Crossing) I found a pair of zip up Etienne Aigner black dress boots on clearance for $38.00 and a pair of bootcut SFAM jeans in Iceland - on clearance for $36!
> 
> I love finding good deals!


 

i have the intyce in black and i loveeeee them


----------



## world wanderer

glammm said:


> Mike & Chris Jesse jacket 40% off from Nordstroms


 

this jacket is my dream purchase! congrats on the bargain glamm, did you buy it in store or online?


----------



## glammm

^ in store


----------



## Charlie

I finally got a leather jacket  and another pair of TR.


----------



## chinkee21

*vlore,* unfortunately the Easy is out of stock at the moment I may have to wait til end of this month! Oh well, more time to save $!

Congrats on the purchases, *glammm*!! Great deals on the M&C's!!

*plain jane doe,* lemme know how you like your Triple Five Soul top when you get it!


----------



## glammm

INTYCE boot - Steven by Steve Madden 

i just got these from nordstroms tonight  the SA said they had been selling like hot cakes...they are on sale there 40% off. YAY! I sort of want the cognac too....need to sell some clothes at crossroads first hehe


----------



## dmitchell15

just won this on ebay. I love this dress and can't wait to wear it next year.


----------



## chunkymonkey

Got a Development top on Hautelook today:


----------



## sticks

oops, wrong thread.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chunkymonkey said:


> Got a Development top on Hautelook today:


 

I love this! Very feminine and sexy.


----------



## materialgurl

chunkymonkey said:


> Got a Development top on Hautelook today:



gorgeous! just curious, how much was shipping?? I heard it was quite pricey from hautelook


----------



## chunkymonkey

Shipping was 7.95.. a little much considering this top probably weighs nothing, but oh well.


----------



## Bitten

Ralph Lauren hacking-style black jacket with round collar and peplum...mmmmm...loving it!


----------



## chinkee21

KORS by Michael Kors Coat.







Da-Nang cago Pants.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Bitten said:


> Ralph Lauren hacking-style black jacket with round collar and peplum...mmmmm...loving it!


i wanna see a pic!!


----------



## tatertot

this cute T


----------



## Filifjonka

this GF Ferre coat:
http://www.zappos.com/images/748/7480858/9994-775501-p.jpg 

http://www.zappos.com/images/748/7480858/9994-775501-2.jpg


----------



## Lanier

^ Cute coat!

Vanessa's Velvet Priya Sweater in Couger


----------



## bubbleloba

This Nanette Lepore jacket 





And this pair of William Rast jeans


----------



## pisdapisda79

Just got this coat:


----------



## Veelyn

^ Cute


----------



## Veelyn

I just bought this comfy tee


----------



## Veelyn

& just some plain black slacks.


----------



## Miss_Q




----------



## msterling

I love this blouse that I got at Banana Republic. I just need to figure out what sweater to wear with it to keep warm.


----------



## arireyes

this week Rachel Pally dress, Tory Burch boots and Paolo boots from Nordstrom


----------



## sheanabelle

pisdapisda79 said:


> Just got this coat:




Nice! Where from??


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got these dresses from forever21.com, will decide when I get 'em which one I'll keep! And I got a cute studded belt because I like Lauren Conrad's so much and won't pay 200 for one so I just got a cheapy one!


----------



## chinkee21

sheanabelle said:


> Nice! Where from??


 I believe this is from Revolveclothing.com, someone correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Was only supposed to be browsing Shopbop, but ended up with 
Castle Starr Blouse







Lamb Jacket




Lamb Blouse




These last two hurt the most, my CC is burning right nowush:
Christopher Kane T-Shirt




Chloe Blouse- I might return it though, have to see when it gets here


----------



## voluptuous33

2 pairs of Mynk Hauteur  jeans...
Betsey Johnson black gingham embroidered ruffle dress  
and Gucci beige GG plus horsebit bow pumps!!!  all from Bluefly..can't wait to receive my package!


----------



## chinkee21

Someone stop me! This is my 4th leather jacket!


----------



## YankeeGirl21

^ but it's GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## world wanderer

Lanier said:


> ^ Cute coat!
> 
> Vanessa's Velvet Priya Sweater in Couger


 
that sweater looks so comfy! i want one ... whered you get it?


----------



## pisdapisda79

Yes from Revolve



sheanabelle said:


> Nice! Where from??


----------



## glammm

wow, this belt looks like LC's! thanks for the heads up, I just ordered one. too bad shipping was $6 :/


----------



## Veelyn

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got these dresses from forever21.com, will decide when I get 'em which one I'll keep! And I got a cute studded belt because I like Lauren Conrad's so much and won't pay 200 for one so I just got a cheapy one!


 
Cute!! I like it all


----------



## Veelyn

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Lamb Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb Blouse


 
I really like these! Especially that lamb jacket!


----------



## Veelyn

chinkee21 said:


> Someone stop me! This is my 4th leather jacket!


 

This is TDF. Love the color.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Veelyn said:


> Cute!! I like it all


Thanks Veelyn!!


----------



## Veelyn

YW 

BTW- Did you ever get that anniversary dress you posted about? It was really cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Veelyn said:


> YW
> 
> BTW- Did you ever get that anniversary dress you posted about? It was really cute!


No I didn't because it got colder here so I just decided to go w/a different style (the ones I posted on here)... figured it would be easier to where a cardigan or something over it... I think by the time I wear the dress it'll be about 40 degrees here! BURRR!! I really hope that either of these black dresses will fit!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Veelyn said:


> I really like these! Especially that lamb jacket!



Thank you Veelyn!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

No budget, but I did get this in clearance from asos: blue shirt (and black) for 11 euro each. Black waist belt vor 16 euro and brown waist belt for 8 euro


----------



## Veelyn

Coachgirl- Aww ok.

LadyLoub- YW


----------



## sheanabelle

glammm said:


> Mike & Chris Jesse jacket 40% off from Nordstroms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike & Chris Justin jacket 40% off from Nordstrom





ahhh....i freaking wish my Nordies sold M&C. AND 40%off!!! This is my DREAM leather jacket. Enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

And these two white tops for my new job at Lush!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Super cute V, Love all your new tops! I really like that tank top, SEXY!!


----------



## kristag0619

Veelyn - totally adorable new tops! 
Pink Goldfish - I love those belts! Great finds!!


----------



## chinkee21

*YankeeGirl21 & Veelyn,* thank you ladies! I can't wait to get her!!


----------



## sfgirl67

dvf dress


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Coachgirl and Krista! All the stuff was on sale  I got all 4 tops for like $50 including shipping. Even though its mostly summer stuff, though it'd be good to have for next year.


----------



## Veelyn

Picked these up today:


----------



## BellaChic

Yesterday: Nine West shoes & Steve Madden shoes

Today: 2 pairs of Steve Madden shoes; Oscar de la Renta skirt; Jessica Simpson shoes; 2 INC skirts (Macy's)

I am not buying anymore for awhile....at least until next week. Lol


----------



## Veelyn

^ Pictures?!


----------



## Lanier

Cute tops *Veelyn*, I especially love the plaid shirt!


----------



## tresjoliex

sfgirl67 said:


> dvf dress


 
Cute!


----------



## eurotrash

Yesterday went shopping in Knightsbridge and bought a beautiful light beige Burberry trench, a pair of Just Cavalli jeans, and a pair of black leather gloves to go with the trench, because gloves give the trench so much more, an air of mystique, especially when carrying a holdall-type leather bag in your hand. 
Cost me an arm and a leg, but I'm more than satisfied with the result.


Incidentally, did anyone know that until like 27 November or so, for every 50 quid you spend at Harvey Nichols, you get a 5 quid voucher? That's essentially a 10% discount on anything, except that the discounted amount will be applied to your next purchase... if you follow my drift.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

I've been away for a while so here are my latest purchases from last week and this week. I was up to no good and went a bit pre-order crazy. 

From Eluxury:
















From Bergdorf Goodman:


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

More from BG:


----------



## jane

First post in this thread... picked up much needed rubber rain boots at the Nordstrom sale yesterday, 40% off






Wore them while gardening today, they were awesome as the lawn and garden were extremely wet.


----------



## lantana19

I bought a really cute blue silk dress from Anthropologie, it was marked down from $168 to $40 and I got another $10 off because there was a makeup smudge that I'm pretty sure I can get out at the cleaners. It's so cute! I borrowed these pics from an ebay auction cause it isn't on the website anymore.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I've gone overboard!!! I got these from Revolve's latest sale:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

as well as these:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*Lantana19*, that dress is absolutely gorgeous, what a great find. The price is insane considering how cute it is and it being silk!!!


----------



## Clake76

I honestly need to stop as I have gone HOG WILD:

Club Monaco:
- Mustard yellow cashmere V Neck Sweater
- Black and white Houndstooth Suit
- Black cardigan
- Grey striped cardigan
- Mustard cashmere glove
- Bow tie

Banana Republic:
- Grey pinstriped vest and matching pants
- Cognac leather tote
- Grey leather belt
- Bow tie

Loehmanns:
- Navy blue wool Marc by Marc Jacobs tux

Kenneth Cole:
- Grey nylong tote
- Brown patent leather loafers
- Black motorcycle boots

Eluxury:
- 3.1 Phlip Lim Boy Cut Grey Peacoat

Saks:
- Juicy grey argyle sweater
- Juicy black nylon motor jacket


----------



## hairsprayhead

*FrancescaAveiro: *Holy moly, you HAULED!  What great stuff.  I love it all- but especially the purple one shoulder top.  Just gorgeous.  

*lantana19*: What a great find!  That dress is adorable.  And such a steal for that price.  I'm jealous!

*Brasilian_Babe*: Do I spy a Nanette Lepore skirt?  I love all the stuff you found.  I've done quite a bit of damage at Revolve lately, too.


----------



## hairsprayhead

My two recent purchases:






Nanette Lepore cocktail coat from Revolve- originally $485, I got it on sale for about $200 after discounts. I got it today and just love it. 





Miss Sixty Jules Pumps.  I found them for 40% off on the Nordstrom's website, so I ordered them last night!  Hopefully they work- I always get nervous ordering shoes without trying them on.  But I think they're darling and have been stalking them on Revolve forever!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hairsprayhead said:


> My two recent purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Sixty Jules Pumps.  I found them for 40% off on the Nordstrom's website, so I ordered them last night!  Hopefully they work- I always get nervous ordering shoes without trying them on.  But I think they're darling and have been stalking them on Revolve forever!



wow, those are awesome!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lantana19 said:


> I bought a really cute blue silk dress from Anthropologie, it was marked down from $168 to $40 and I got another $10 off because there was a makeup smudge that I'm pretty sure I can get out at the cleaners. It's so cute! I borrowed these pics from an ebay auction cause it isn't on the website anymore.



amazing deal!! i love the dress


----------



## tresjoliex

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod65350076

Cynthia Steffe Coat!

Just ordered it, can't wait til it arrives. I love houndstooooooth!


----------



## Shivadiva

Still can´t believe that I bought this - but I love it  stephen sprouse leopard scarf


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

tresjoliex said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod65350076
> 
> Cynthia Steffe Coat!
> 
> Just ordered it, can't wait til it arrives. I love houndstooooooth!


 
*tresjoliex -- what a lovely coat! I've been wanting a hounds-tooth skirt...I can't find any........*


----------



## lantana19

Thanks MichelleAntonia, Hairspray Head and Brasilian Babe! I hope the stain comes out ok, I'm pretty sure it will.


----------



## Anoka

Coat for my mum.


----------



## sheanabelle

Shivadiva said:


> Still can´t believe that I bought this - but I love it  stephen sprouse leopard scarf




I'm not big into LV but that looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## oscarcat729

Pink blazer in grey for 50% off 
http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...F-227695&page=1&cgname=OSPNKSPLTPS&rfnbr=4659


----------



## Brittanyy

My dad took me on a "winter clothes shopping spree" sort of deal haha, so stoked on what I bought !  He also picked most of this haha. The boots, black/white hoodie, black hoodie and the leggings. 
Winnipeg winters can get to about, -40 to -50 at their worst, so we can never have enough warm sweaters or jackets lol.






Hoodie, jacket, hoodie





Second jacket, leggings, dress





Hoodie, hoodie








Same boots, different color.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow, love all your stuff! what brands?


----------



## Brittanyy

Thank you! 
I think they're just store brands. The hoodies and jackets are from Stitches and the dress and leggings are from Sirens. The boots were bought at Sterling [all Canadian stores] but I think they boots are "VIANNI COLLECTION" since thats what it says on the side on the boxes! lol:shame:


----------



## chinkee21

*Brittanyy*, those boots are hot!!!


----------



## Brittanyy

Thanks !!
Surprisingly my dad picked those out, lol!
He saw them and was like "I like those, you should try them on" and I realized how fierce they were and knew I HAD to have them. Well, first I got the black pair, but since the second pair was half off he told me to get the tan ones too


----------



## Shivadiva

sheanabelle said:


> I'm not big into LV but that looks gorgeous!!!


 
Thank you


----------



## BellaChic

Veelyn said:


> ^ Pictures?!


Sorry. Here are the pictures of what I bought.

These 2 skirts I got from Macy's. They are the INC brand.









This is the Oscar de la Renta skirt that I also got from Macy's for ONLY $20. 





I got these Jessica Simpson shoes from Macy's also. Yes, i do alot of shopping at Macy's. Lol.





These are the Nine West shoes that I bought at a steal.





And these shoes are by Steve Madden.


----------



## Krazzy

^ Nice! I used to love macy's when i was in the US! I like INC especially when they have a sale bc you can get great deals.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nice Purchases everyone!

I saw this Elizabeth, and James Blouse, and had to have it!


----------



## tessmcdermid

Hello! This is my first post in here, but i LOOOOVE sharing purchases with friends so why not here?! 

I just ordered these J Brand 14" Ciggs in Birdie - does anyone else have this wash? I'm really hoping this pic is true to colour! And this gorgeous James Perse linen jacket. Its about to be summer here in Sydney so the linen jacket will look fabulous over my navy bikini with navy shorts... mmm... i can smell summer already!

x


----------



## NoraV

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Nice Purchases everyone!
> 
> I saw this Elizabeth, and James Blouse, and had to have it!



I LOVE this! Where did you get it from? I must have it.


----------



## Sweetwon

This is my first time posting in this thread. You all have so many great purchases!!! 
Here are my new Nine West boots!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NoraV said:


> I LOVE this! Where did you get it from? I must have it.



Thank you! I got it here
http://madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=6979


----------



## chinkee21

*LadyLoub,* you have fantastic taste, as always!!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

I bought my bf some stuff (for once lol! since he's been waay too kind to me lately)

got him this whole outfit (not the shoes though)






and then these two:


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

some more splurging on myself as usual.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro




----------



## chunkymonkey

tessmcdermid said:


> Hello! This is my first post in here, but i LOOOOVE sharing purchases with friends so why not here?!
> 
> I just ordered these J Brand 14" Ciggs in Birdie - does anyone else have this wash? I'm really hoping this pic is true to colour! And this gorgeous James Perse linen jacket. Its about to be summer here in Sydney so the linen jacket will look fabulous over my navy bikini with navy shorts... mmm... i can smell summer already!
> 
> x


 

The jeans on the picture are pretty true to colour.  Nice pick!


----------



## nessahhh

byCORPUS Flashpants - most comfortable pants on the planet.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Starting early for summer:



FrancescaAveiro, love all your purchases


----------



## lily25

^ Me too already started buying summer dresses!

Ella Moss white dress!


----------



## Veelyn

Lanier- Thanks

Francesca- Love all of your purchases! You have great style.

Lantana- Love the dress. It's gorgeous!

Brasilian- Cute cardigan!

Hairspray- Cute cocktail coat!

Shiva- That scarf is TDF. It's a little out of my price range, but I would LOVE to have it!

Anoka- I'm sure your mom will love that coat. It's really cute!

Brittany- Lovin those boots!

Bella- LOVE all the new shoes. Especially those ankle strap ones!

Tess- Cute jeans and blazer! Those jeans looks really comfy.

Pisda & Lily- Those dresses are just adorable. Love em both!


----------



## Veelyn

Bought this coat:






And this brown top


----------



## lily25

Nice coat!!!


----------



## BellaChic

Veelyn, you always get the cutest clothes! you are a true fashionista!!


----------



## tresjoliex

Does socks count as clothing?

Anyways, cute socks I got on sale. $7.50







I got another pair but I can't find the picture.


----------



## lily25

Yes socks are considered clothing! I like the nautical theme!


----------



## tresjoliex

Okay, here we are:

Sorry its such a blur, my camera sucks.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BellaChic said:


> Sorry. Here are the pictures of what I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these shoes are by Steve Madden.


 

I would rock these babies  nice choice


----------



## Veelyn

BellaChic said:


> Veelyn, you always get the cutest clothes! you are a true fashionista!!


 
Aww thanks! *blush* I try to be a trendy curvy girl! 


& thanks Lily!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

didn't shop much today (yet) but thought i'd pick up a cute dress for my niece and then got myself something too!






for my lil niece!



congrats on everyone else's purchases, you all got great style!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Those dresses are gorgeous.


----------



## tresjoliex

Just ordered this headband!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...Cat=search&searchType=SALE&parentId=cat980731


----------



## tessmcdermid

That dress for your neice is really cute Francesca! What a great Auntie you are!

Who is this dress by???? It's really really cute! Great purchases.


----------



## jjensen

J Brand 14" in black


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

tessmcdermid said:


> That dress for your neice is really cute Francesca! What a great Auntie you are!
> 
> Who is this dress by???? It's really really cute! Great purchases.


 
Thanks! the dress is by LaROK

my "niece" is technically my second cousin but my cousin and i are like sisters so i just call her a niece!


----------



## chinkee21

Splendid Motorcycle Fleece Jacket & Juicy Couture Hoodie!


----------



## Brittanyy

Thank you Veelyn !
I looove that coat, its gorgeous.


----------



## Nola

Dark navy coloured Acne Jeans leather/canvas miniskirt.


----------



## brigadeiro

Akira blue pleat front dress:






Dries Van Noten black sheer blouse with sequinned band (have yet to take a pic of the whole blouse):






Hussein Chalayan dress (but soft pink instead of black, and cream instead of the gold beaded part):





Stella McCartney black knee-length shorts, Chloe black leather belt with brass 'baubles'.


----------



## invenio

pisdapisda79 said:


> Starting early for summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrancescaAveiro, love all your purchases



love that dress pisda! do you mind telling me where it's from?


----------



## Veelyn

chinkee21 said:


> Splendid Motorcycle Fleece Jacket & Juicy Couture Hoodie!


 
These are soo cute!


----------



## Veelyn

Brittanyy said:


> Thank you Veelyn !
> I looove that coat, its gorgeous.


 
YW! & Thank you!


----------



## Krazzy

*brigadero,* that last dress you posted is really nice. I  it! Too bad i can't pull that look of though...

i got a couple of things from topshop and asos




i have to say, asos clearance section is addictive. everything is really cheap though so i don't feel too guilty.








all this from asos for just over 30 something pounds. not too bad i think.


*Chinkee* those hoodies are too cute! i've been looking at that juicy hoodie for a while.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Great stuff! I really like that middle tunic/dress shirt! Super cute


----------



## pisdapisda79

Darn Shopbop.... just bought this Velvet dress:


----------



## pisdapisda79

From Saks, Twelfth Street by Cynthia Vincent



invenio said:


> love that dress pisda! do you mind telling me where it's from?


----------



## materialgurl

Just got this dress off Revolve!


----------



## chinkee21

Thanks, *Veelyn*!!!! I can't wait to get them!!


----------



## Veelyn

Chinkee- YW 

Materialgurl- Cute dress!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

On a Bit of an Alexander Mcqueen Kick. Just bought these from Netaporter


----------



## Oruka

materialgurl said:


> Just got this dress off Revolve!


 
Cuuuuuuuuuuute dress!!!!


----------



## Veelyn

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> On a Bit of an Alexander Mcqueen Kick. Just bought these from Netaporter


 
Aw I like the 2nd one. Very cute.


----------



## chunkymonkey

TB Reva flats from ShopBop (with the 30% off code)








Soia & Kyo from Revolve... (they're matching ShopBop 30% code).


----------



## Oruka

Alice & Olivia dress from shopbop (w/ 30% off )






Elizabeth & James dress on sale at shopbop


----------



## ColdSteel

tanya bootcuts in desert blue for $90 at a store that's going out of business... bittersweet, but they look so hot!






Old Navy sherpa-chenille hoodie. I lack warm sweatshirts as I usually layer a sweater with a coat. It's super nice!  $34.50. I'd been eyeing the J.Crew sherpa hoodies but I just don't have the cashola to spend on them now.


----------



## vlore

*Ralph Lauren cashmere cardigan for $169 (40% off + addtl 15%)*





*Tory Burch flip flops $80 @ Shopbop




Bowtie leggings @ Shopbop for $46




*


----------



## CoachGirl12

Black Fitted T-shirt from H&M, Gray Fitted vest from H&M, LOVE this store!


----------



## Veelyn

chunkymonkey said:


>


 
LOVE this coat. It's so cute!


----------



## Veelyn

Oruka said:


>


 
Cute dress. I like the whole outfit this model has on!


----------



## Veelyn

ColdSteel said:


> tanya bootcuts in desert blue for $90 at a store that's going out of business... bittersweet, but they look so hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy sherpa-chenille hoodie. I lack warm sweatshirts as I usually layer a sweater with a coat. It's super nice! $34.50. I'd been eyeing the J.Crew sherpa hoodies but I just don't have the cashola to spend on them now.


 
Nice jeans! I really like the design on the pockets. And I love the color of that ON hoodie. It looks so warm! I love ON!


----------



## Veelyn

Vlore- Great deals and bargains! I really like that cardigan. Its so pretty and looks comfy!


----------



## tresjoliex

TB Patent Reva's from shopbop.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

great purchases everyone. you are all such bad influences! 
I wasn't going to buy clothes for a while but seeing all these purchases just made me do it lol. I really should stop, I have boxes full of clothes that haven't even been opened yet and most of my clothes are just hanging in my closet with tags. I think I need help. 






got a ton of other stuff but i'll post later.


----------



## vlore

Veelyn said:


> Vlore- Great deals and bargains! I really like that cardigan. Its so pretty and looks comfy!




Thank Veelyn!


----------



## brigadeiro

Nina Ricci purple silk gauze dress:






Anna Sui belt:


----------



## chunkymonkey

Veelyn said:


> LOVE this coat. It's so cute!


 
Thanks girl!


----------



## minami

wrap sweater from Vince


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

E Luxury Purchases
Tracey Reese Sweater





Fendi Sweater




Alexander McQueen boots- Been wanting these forever, hopefully I love them in person!




Alexander McQueen Shirt


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that mcqueen shirt is awesome!


----------



## vlore

*LadyLouboutin*: Love that Fendi sweater and the McQueen boots! You must post modeling pics!


----------



## dmitchell15

My most recent winnings from Ebay. I can't wait to receive them!


----------



## BellaShoes

(bloomingdales.com)


----------



## BellaShoes

and two new tees by James Perse...black and charcoal...

(bloomingdales.com)


----------



## Brittanyy

reversible sweater, this is the other design:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^those are really cute and stylish. you do the casual look really well!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Brittanyy said:


>


LOVE this t-shirt! Super cute!!


----------



## Brittanyy

Thanks ladies 

And I completely agree, when I saw the dope tees shirt and the original socialite one I knew I was going to leave the store without them !


----------



## pisdapisda79

Bellashoes, this jacket is gorgeous!



BellaShoes said:


> (bloomingdales.com)


----------



## Oruka

Steven Madden booties w/ 15% off coupon


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Hot shoes!!!


----------



## vlore

Took advantage of Banana Republic's 30% off coupon:





















and also got 2 short-sleeved V necks & 2 long-sleeved (white & black)


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

some of the things I got not too long ago


----------



## razmouhi

this cardigan..






and these boots.





i squealed when i saw these and had to have them.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ Where is that cardigan from? The detail is gorgeous!!!


----------



## razmouhi

My Purse Addiction said:


> ^ Where is that cardigan from? The detail is gorgeous!!!



it's from urban outfitters. it's so pretty in person [saw it in-store a few weeks ago, ordered one tonight], and i can't wait to wear it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, I have and love this jacket!! 





BellaShoes said:


> (bloomingdales.com)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I must stop going to Netaporter, it really is NO GOOD for my CC. I'm having a bad day though, so this is a pick me up!
I've never really been into Vivienne Westwood, but lately I'm really loving her clothes. Almost everything I bought is by her. 





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Veelyn

^ Love that white top.


----------



## Veelyn

Oruka said:


> Steven Madden booties w/ 15% off coupon


 
I love these!


----------



## BRONTE

Rick Owens leather jacket!


----------



## CoachGirl12

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I must stop going to Netaporter, it really is NO GOOD for my CC. I'm having a bad day though, so this is a pick me up!
> I've never really been into Vivienne Westwood, but lately I'm really loving her clothes. Almost everything I bought is by her.
> /IMG]
> [IMG]


ooooo I'm LOVIN this top!! How much was it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CoachGirl12 said:


> ooooo I'm LOVIN this top!! How much was it, if you don't mind me asking?



I don't mind, but as I typed the price, I sorta winced. I had a 130.00 credit though, so it wasn't that bad... $525..crazy isn't it?


----------



## Oruka

BRONTE said:


> Rick Owens leather jacket!


 
I want this jacket!


----------



## BellaChic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> [/IMG]


 
I love this top. Its beautiful.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

*LadyLouboutin:* You have great taste lol, I bought the exact same three VW tops during my last trip to England! IMO, the striped blouse looks better in person. 

I got these dresses from LuisAviaRoma a while ago but haven't seen them in person so hope they work out ok. I hate/love how they always call and pester me because I feel obliged to buy stuff then but of course I like feeling important too.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

this cardigan and jacket


----------



## hairsprayhead

Oruka said:


> I want this jacket!



Oooh me too! Gorgeous!


----------



## irish_clover

I didn't take pics but a pair of black low heeled ( like 2.5 inches) ankle boots, a pair of over the knee flat soled suede boots in royal blue, a royal blue satin blouse with fake diamond buttons, and a purple mini dress with a really low neckline for rclubbing


----------



## inverved

*All for US$105!*


----------



## BellaChic

no_1_diva said:


> *All for US$105!*


 
What a great deal!!! Where did you get the tops from? They're so cute!!


----------



## inverved

^ Revolve Clothing!


----------



## Jahpson

sweater dress from H&M


----------



## vlore

*Tolani* zebra-stripe scarf in fuchsia


----------



## pisdapisda79

FrancescaAveiro: The black studded cardigan is stunning, where is it from?



FrancescaAveiro said:


> this cardigan and jacket


----------



## thefashionhead

I just ordered this dress off net-a-porter. I had to go a size down from normal but hopefully it fits (I'll be hitting the gym hard before new years so I'm not too worried). This is by far the most expensive thing I've ever bought, I'm nervous and excited to recieve it!! AHH I hope it looks good...


----------



## vlore

*Plenty by Tracy Reese capelet sweater*


----------



## Veelyn

vlore said:


> *Tolani* zebra-stripe scarf in fuchsia


 
Love this! Can it be ordered online?


----------



## Veelyn

thefashionhead said:


> I just ordered this dress off net-a-porter. I had to go a size down from normal but hopefully it fits (I'll be hitting the gym hard before new years so I'm not too worried). This is by far the most expensive thing I've ever bought, I'm nervous and excited to recieve it!! AHH I hope it looks good...


 
Love this dress! It's gorgeous


----------



## vlore

Veelyn said:


> Love this! Can it be ordered online?



Yes but I just checked for you and that color is gone. They have it only in the green/pink: http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=TOLA-WA50&c=Tolani&d=a


----------



## Krazzy

It's me FrancescaAveiro, I had to login as krazzy to check something for her. 

Thanks veelyn and pisdapisda. The cardigan is LaRok and i got it at djpremium.com


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

I'm back as me again. wow, that just got a little confusing lol! 

I need to buy some more summer clothes (I'm in Brasil) so I just got a few tanks, etc. from shopbop. I'll be back later to post other stuff if I remember.


----------



## Oruka

thefashionhead said:


> I just ordered this dress off net-a-porter. I had to go a size down from normal but hopefully it fits (I'll be hitting the gym hard before new years so I'm not too worried). This is by far the most expensive thing I've ever bought, I'm nervous and excited to recieve it!! AHH I hope it looks good...


 
I saw this dress too at NAP and so wanted to buy it. Its a pretty dress.


----------



## thefashionhead

Oruka said:


> I saw this dress too at NAP and so wanted to buy it. Its a pretty dress.



i got the dress today! i didn't get the fast shipping and there was a problem with the size so i figured it would take awhile. i LOOOVE it. its so pretty i can't wait to wear it! its the perfect length for me. at first i thought it was too long but when i put heels on it looked good. AHHHHH!!


----------



## Elsie87

I bought this vintage Chanel jacket today:


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Elsie87 said:


> I bought this vintage Chanel jacket today:
> 
> View attachment 598343


 
I love that! You got soo lucky!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm in love with Elizabeth and James


----------



## Veelyn

LadyLoub- I love that cream colored top!


----------



## Oruka

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm in love with Elizabeth and James


 
Where did you these two tops? So pretty both of them.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oruka said:


> Where did you these two tops? So pretty both of them.



I got them here
http://madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=7075
http://madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=7032

I have the cream one in black too, that I got off intermixonline, and it feel so good on my skin.


----------



## IHeartCoach

These boots $22 shipped from gojane.com They were the cheapest I could find in that boot- all the others were over $30 shipped!! I am going to hopefully pair them with skinny jeans (haven't tried this yet)?


----------



## Oruka

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I got them here
> http://madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=7075
> http://madisonlosangeles.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=7032
> 
> I have the cream one in black too, that I got off intermixonline, and it feel so good on my skin.


 
Thank You.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I'm in love with Elizabeth and James


judging by your purchases, i am too!!


----------



## Veelyn

IHeartCoach said:


> These boots $22 shipped from gojane.com They were the cheapest I could find in that boot- all the others were over $30 shipped!! I am going to hopefully pair them with skinny jeans (haven't tried this yet)?


 
Cute boots. I have a pair similar!


----------



## Veelyn

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=343827&CategoryID=31504

I bought a Style & Co. jacket from Macy's yesterday. It was similiar to this only red and not double breasted. It was $126, with 60% off, then my 30% off! YAY.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Veelyn said:


> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=343827&CategoryID=31504
> 
> I bought a Style & Co. jacket from Macy's yesterday. It was similiar to this only red and not double breasted. It was $126, with 60% off, then my 30% off! YAY.



Its cute! You got a really great deal!


----------



## Veelyn

^ Thanks LadyLoub  It fits like a dream. [But I'm still  over your cream top!!]


----------



## downrabbithole

aaaand


----------



## vlore

Oohhh...and I told myself I wasn't going to purchase anything else...ush:
But I really, really needed some sweaters...got these at JCrew w/ 20% off.


----------



## Veelyn

downrabbithole said:


> aaaand


 
I LOVE both of these pieces. Especially that coat! They're gorgeous!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

a few more items:












got this dress again, I have one but LOVE it so why not have 2


----------



## FrancescaAveiro




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Where did you get these two?


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

Ladyloub: they're from my-wardrobe.com


----------



## sheanabelle

vlore said:


> Oohhh...and I told myself I wasn't going to purchase anything else...ush:
> But I really, really needed some sweaters...got these at JCrew w/ 20% off.





LOVE them all. I am obsessed with j. crew.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

vlore said:


> *Plenty by Tracy Reese capelet sweater*


 
I LOVE this! Where did you find it?


----------



## tresjoliex

vlore- very cute cardigans.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sheanabelle said:


> LOVE them all. I am obsessed with j. crew.




me too!! i've wanted those so bad for a while. and there's a code too, i want ot buy so bad!


----------



## cowgurlbebop

FrancescaAveiro said:


> a few more items:


Love Love Love Love Love!
Is that I Vivienne Westwood I see?


----------



## vlore

luckyblonde3295 said:


> I LOVE this! Where did you find it?



Hi! I bought it at Hautelook.com and only for $138!


----------



## vlore

tresjoliex said:


> vlore- very cute cardigans.



Thank you! I LOVE cardigans! And especially at this price- why not?!


----------



## vlore

sheanabelle said:


> LOVE them all. I am obsessed with j.
> crew.



Thanks! I love JCrew too and especially when they do these sales + an extra off!


----------



## vlore

MichelleAntonia said:


> me too!! i've wanted those so bad for a while. and there's a code too, i want ot buy so bad!



Oooohhh *MichelleAntonia*- don't tell me you are in a ban??? Maybe you can sneak in one little purchase?


----------



## lantana19

Lucky brand embroidered crane cardigan


----------



## lantana19

J Crew Tartine cardigan in black and navy and J Crew opera gloves in Dusty Rose


----------



## MichelleAntonia

vlore said:


> Oooohhh *MichelleAntonia*- don't tell me you are in a ban??? Maybe you can sneak in one little purchase?



i hoping to use black friday as an excuse


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lantana19 said:


> J Crew Tartine cardigan in black and navy and J Crew opera gloves in Dusty Rose



oh man...


----------



## lantana19

Aww, if it makes you feel any better the Tartines are only $29, so that wouldn't be going against your ban TOO much would it?


----------



## ilovechanel2

I bought these from the Revolve sale


----------



## Anoka

lantana19 said:


> Lucky brand embroidered crane cardigan


 
I  this!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^^Me too!!  That crane cardigan is wonderful!


----------



## daniellat

ilovechanel2 said:


> I bought these from the Revolve sale


 this jacket is to die for


----------



## lantana19

Thanks Anne and Anoka!


----------



## ilovechanel2

daniellat said:


> this jacket is to die for


 
Thanks Daniella.
I am so happy with this purchase.. It looks even better in person.


----------



## pink.couture

lantana19 said:


> Lucky brand embroidered crane cardigan


I really like this one, I would where it!


----------



## chunkymonkey

ilovechanel2 said:


> I bought these from the Revolve sale


 
I have that shirt and I love it!!!


----------



## kristag0619

These recent sales are killing me!  I got some seriously amazing deals though.  What a great time to stock up on new jeans after losing a bit of weight!!

From Shop Bop: *they also included a free 2 yr. Lucky Mag Subscription with orders over $75!*




Paige Premium Laurel Canyon in McKinley - $84





SFAM A Pockets in Vintage Boston (how fitting ) - $107

From ShopLAStyle:




Joe's Honey in Ludlow - $97

From J.Crew:




Luxe knit top - I already own it in 'dark slate'.  So cute and comfy. - $23.99





Waffle Lined Hoodie, except I got it in the 'dark slate' color.  Couldn't get a pic of it. - $15.99





Ringspun Painter's Boatneck T.  Love these for layering, I wish they had other neutral colors.  I don't wear many brights  - $11.99





Eggplant Boatneck - $15.99


----------



## kristag0619

Lantana, I love BOTH those Cardigans.  So gorgeous!!


----------



## lantana19

Thank you *pink.couture* and *kristag0619*!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

ilovechanel2 said:


>



Stella, these shoes are gorgeous. Do they run true to size?


----------



## sheanabelle

emerson blouse from j.crew in fog

http://www.jcrew.com/browse/popup_s...igure/99/99284/99284_PR5966_m.tif&tmp=prdDtIm


----------



## Southern-Belle

Mackage JuJu Coat





True Religion Disco Becky Big T Jeans





French Connection dress





BCBG Max Azria dress





BCBG Max Azria wool sweater jacket





BCBG Max Azria sweater


----------



## ilovechanel2

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Stella, these shoes are gorgeous. Do they run true to size?


 
Yes and they are very comfortable
I bought size 36 which is my size and they fit fine. For ref, I have narrow foot


----------



## ilovechanel2

Southern - Belle, great buys I esp love the Mackage coat and the wool sweater jacket.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My most recent purchases include:

This Forever New dress, i love this dress so much thati got 3 of them  i now have it in this colour, in off white and in black.






From Ebay, this Bebe croco jacket and the dress


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

ilovechanel2 said:


> Yes and they are very comfortable
> I bought size 36 which is my size and they fit fine. For ref, I have narrow foot



Great, thanks


----------



## downrabbithole

lantana19 said:


> J Crew Tartine cardigan in black and navy and J Crew opera gloves in Dusty Rose



I can't find the cardigan on the site...


----------



## chunkymonkey

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My most recent purchases include:
> 
> This Forever New dress, i love this dress so much thati got 3 of them  i now have it in this colour, in off white and in black.


 
This dress is gorgeous.  I saw this dress in someone's blog a couple of days ago and have been trying to find it with no luck!  Is it available online?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

chunkymoney, i don't think it is available online as Forever New does not have an online shop. The dress itself is absolutely lovely, it's made of silk and its RRP is AU$99.

What size are you after?


----------



## Clake76

Club Monaco
-Cream Plaid dinner jacket
-White button down shirt with black satin stripe
-Houndstooth scarf

Barneys
- Black JP Pod croc loafer

ShopAdam.com
-Black Leather Jacket with shearling collar


----------



## lantana19

downrabbithole said:


> I can't find the cardigan on the site...


 
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...tegory/sweaters/merino/PRDOVR~96527/96527.jsp


----------



## evilvietgirl

http://store.americanapparel.net/br394.html

I bought 3 in grey, evergreen, and indigo


----------



## tresjoliex

Nanette Lepore


----------



## chunkymonkey

Brasilian_Babe said:


> chunkymoney, i don't think it is available online as Forever New does not have an online shop. The dress itself is absolutely lovely, it's made of silk and its RRP is AU$99.
> What size are you after?


 
Bummer!  I didn't realize it's an Australian brand.  Thanks for clearing it up! I kept getting some 'Forever New' cleaning product when I was looking for the dress.


----------



## Miss 2 A

Satiny Guess paisley sparkle printed mini skirt on clearance for $26

Paisley pink and purple bohemian ruffle peasant blouse thing which I just loved!  (totally wasn't my style but hey, it's good to try something new!) 

Soia & kyo trench on clearance for $95

J brand wide leg trouser jean on clearance for $40

Some blue skinny jeans which look pretty cute ..


----------



## chunkymonkey

J brand cigarette jeans in Birdie from Revolve (30% off)








Nine west Lucero pumps ($23 on Amazon)


----------



## ilovechanel2

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My most recent purchases include:
> 
> This Forever New dress, i love this dress so much thati got 3 of them  i now have it in this colour, in off white and in black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Ebay, this Bebe croco jacket and the dress


 
OMG these are gorgeous BB!


----------



## sheanabelle

Stuart Weitzman flats and Tolani scarf from

Revolve sale PLUS additional 25% off..........


----------



## poptarts




----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Derek Lam Jacket- Neiman Marcus Sale




Christian Dior Blouse-Eluxury


----------



## chinkee21

Bailey 44 Dress, Nieves Lavi Dress and Orthodoz Top.


----------



## thoang0705

Brasilian_Babe said:


> My most recent purchases include:
> 
> This Forever New dress, i love this dress so much thati got 3 of them  i now have it in this colour, in off white and in black.


Where did you find this?  It's so adorable!


----------



## inverved




----------



## natt33

current elliott boyfriend destroyed and a fur vest


----------



## Veelyn

sheanabelle said:


> Stuart Weitzman flats and Tolani scarf from
> 
> Revolve sale PLUS additional 25% off..........


 
This scarf is so pretty!


----------



## annemerrick

poptarts said:


>


 This is gorgeous!!


----------



## â¥ Ferragamo

poptarts said:


>


 
*I  that!  The fur trim is beautiful! *


----------



## pisdapisda79




----------



## Prada_Princess

Poptarts - that jacket is fabulous !!! I love the fur-trim too  - give us the details, where from, cost, material, etc.  Love it!


----------



## shop2drop1

pisdapisda79 said:


>


 
I love this, where is it from???  TIA!


----------



## Law

I got this gorgeous topshop jacket about 2 weeks back, very Givenchy inspired!




And today I got these gorgeous studded ankle boots, also from topshop!


----------



## BellaChic

I just got this shirt on sale from Banana Republic.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Nice items everyone!   



thoang0705 said:


> Where did you find this?  It's so adorable!


I must know too! That dress is darling.

Love the flats and the scarf *sheanabella*. Great purchases.

I absolutely love that jacket *Law*. Nice shoes too.

Very nice shirt *BellaChic*.


----------



## hairsprayhead

ilovechanel2 said:


> I bought these from the Revolve sale



Oh, no fair!  I'd been stalking those shoes forever, and was shocked when they went on sale and quickly sold out in my size.  They are soooo gorgeous.  Enjoy!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i'm holding out for black friday. god i hope there's still stuff left at jcrew!


----------



## arireyes

Law I Love that jacket!!!!


----------



## kristag0619

Stocked up on some basics from the Revolve and J.Crew sales! 





SFAM Flare Jeans in New York Medium (came to $40.50 (!), orig $158)





Free People Desert Thermal (came to $21.75, orig. $58)





Zooey Draped Turtleneck in Phatom (Came to $40.50, orig. $77)





Rebecca Beeson Navy Top ($15.50, orig. $58)





J.Crew soft ribbed scoopneck T in Black ($15.99, orig. $38)





J.Crew Salina Iridescent Patent Flats in Metallic Guava ($63, orig. $128)





Gara Danielle Silver Cuff ($13.50, orig. $52)

Now I just have to wait for everything to arrive!!


----------



## bbarry

no_1_diva said:


>


where did you buy these items from??

i love them, thanks!


----------



## chunkymonkey




----------



## ilovechanel2

hairsprayhead said:


> Oh, no fair! I'd been stalking those shoes forever, and was shocked when they went on sale and quickly sold out in my size. They are soooo gorgeous. Enjoy!


 
Oh, I am so sorry hairsprayhead  I know how you feel. Hopefully you ll find something you like even more


----------



## bbarry

i just bought these...i needed some new loungey pants! cant wait to get 'em!!

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_popup.jsp?id=11976009&skuId=11976017


----------



## inverved

bbarry said:


> where did you buy these items from??
> 
> i love them, thanks!



Thanks, I got them from Revolve. The cardigan is sold out but the Moto Jacket is still available. It's by Larsen Gray.


*Proenza Schouler leather bomber jacket (from Saks)

*


----------



## initialed

*no_1_diva* - Very cool jacket!


----------



## msJenna

I have a thing for leather and pleather jackets.
I found this for $64 at a vintage shop that also sells new clothes. 
I'm going back there tomorrow they have gorgeous dresses. This jacket isn't real leather, but I used to be a vegetarian (please no one pull up my chanel handbag posts I know I am a hypocrite) so anyways, um....the less leather the better 











Cute right?
LOVE IT!


----------



## Veelyn

^ It is cute. I love your boots too BTW!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MsJenna- I love your jacket, great deal!

Bought this yesterday off the Saks website
YSL T-Shirt


----------



## poptarts

Thank you guys for your kind compliments 





Prada_Princess said:


> Poptarts - that jacket is fabulous !!! I love the fur-trim too  - give us the details, where from, cost, material, etc.  Love it!



The jacket is from adampluseve/Adam Lippes. I got it for roughly $700. It's really thick and warm


----------



## Anoka

msJenna I love the jacket! great find!


----------



## nessahhh

no_1_diva said:


> Thanks, I got them from Revolve. The cardigan is sold out but the Moto Jacket is still available. It's by Larsen Gray.
> 
> 
> *Proenza Schouler leather bomber jacket (from Saks)
> 
> *




that's such a nice jacket! I love how its not to short or too long


----------



## shesnochill

msJenna said:


> I have a thing for leather and pleather jackets.
> I found this for $64 at a vintage shop that also sells new clothes.
> I'm going back there tomorrow they have gorgeous dresses. This jacket isn't real leather, but I used to be a vegetarian (please no one pull up my chanel handbag posts I know I am a hypocrite) so anyways, um....the less leather the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute right?
> LOVE IT!




*msJenna*, I love love love your outfit  You look fabulous!

ABOUT YOUR LEATHER JACKET (lol @ your chanel remark)
is the brand bonadrag?
I bought a leather jacket that was from a vintage shop brand new but I returned it because I just didn't like the fake plastic smell ush:

P.S. LOVE YOUR BOOTS!


----------



## msJenna

Thanks so much ladies!
The jacket is from a brand called like pier 1981 I think?
It's so cute. It went down even more in price. My girlfriend got one for $51 with tax today! It's from true value vintage incase theres any vancouverites on here.
It doesn't smell like fake plastic or anything- ew I hate that smell. It doesn't have any smell actually. It's awesome


----------



## chunkymonkey

Joie dress - $58.80 (Orig $294)


----------



## chinkee21




----------



## essential

Lulu Lemon Boogie Pants in black - on sale and fits like a dream.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bought this Gucci Dress on sale for 1259





Stella McCartney Shirt




Stella McCartney Pants





Chloe Blouse-Nordstrom on Sale





Vivienne Westwood-Netaporter on Sale


----------



## nessahhh

msJenna said:


> Thanks so much ladies!
> The jacket is from a brand called like pier 1981 I think?
> It's so cute. It went down even more in price. My girlfriend got one for $51 with tax today! It's from true value vintage incase theres any vancouverites on here.
> It doesn't smell like fake plastic or anything- ew I hate that smell. It doesn't have any smell actually. It's awesome



oh really what kind of leather jacket?
is it punky? or more of a bomber?
were there lots of good looking ones at truevalue?


----------



## nordia5

What brand are your boots? They're amazing

`





msJenna said:


> I have a thing for leather and pleather jackets.
> I found this for $64 at a vintage shop that also sells new clothes.
> I'm going back there tomorrow they have gorgeous dresses. This jacket isn't real leather, but I used to be a vegetarian (please no one pull up my chanel handbag posts I know I am a hypocrite) so anyways, um....the less leather the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute right?
> LOVE IT!


----------



## lil_peanut

Erik Hart jacket:







Off-topic, Nessahhh, are you as excited about the Watchmen movie as I am?


----------



## rowie1985

Wheels and Dollbaby pink logo singlet  Thankfully Perth has a store now yay!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

C&C monkey tank from revolve....


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just purchased 2 pairs (one brown and one black) of these Nine West pumps (Jennet) from the outlet.


----------



## Oruka

I fell in love with this belt after seeing it on Lauren Conrad. I bought it at patriciafield.com and got 20% off.


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## lily25

My new purchase!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Juicy Couture feather lined puffer coat with velvet ribbon tie. Front view









from yoox.com (there is 1 more left in small size!) EUR 353,00


----------



## hairsprayhead

Cute coat, *lily25*!


----------



## lily25

hairsprayhead said:


> Cute coat, *lily25*!


Thanks!!! I was eyeing it for 2 years, can you believe it???


----------



## MichelleAntonia

wow, i went SO apeshit at jcrew over this weekend.... online and instore.. 

im afraid to post it all...


but i got SUCH good deals!


----------



## Veelyn

chunkymonkey said:


> Joie dress - $58.80 (Orig $294)


 
So cute!


----------



## Lib

These boots are really good looking - may I ask where you bought them?


----------



## sheanabelle

michelleantonia said:


> wow, i went so apeshit at jcrew over this weekend.... Online and instore..
> 
> Im afraid to post it all...
> 
> 
> But i got such good deals!




post!!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Lib~ They are from SteveMadden.com  
I hope they fit because I just read their stupid return policy and for some reason you can't return online items instore?!?!?! I HATE that!


----------



## tessmcdermid

Not super-exciting but i believe these tees are good quality and its summer here in Australia!


----------



## sillywahine

best cyber monday ever! scored a Balenciaga twiggy on ebay for under $500 with live cashback and 10% promo!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Trina Turk Dress:



Theory Tank:


----------



## sfgirl67

chunkymonkey said:


> Joie dress - $58.80 (Orig $294)


so cute, where did you get it?


----------



## babyjae87

William Rast leather jacket from revolveclothing.com


----------



## chinkee21

More clothing purchases for me!
Plenty by Tracy Reese Cardi, Trina Turk and Julie Brown dresses!


----------



## chunkymonkey

sfgirl67 said:


> so cute, where did you get it?



I got it here: http://www.lindsaylou.com/p-2152-joie-br-aiden-dress.aspx
They had a 40% off on top of the sale price, which got bumped up to 44% today only (code: Cyber44).


----------



## chunkymonkey

sillywahine said:


> best cyber monday ever! scored a Balenciaga twiggy on ebay for under $500 with live cashback and 10% promo!!



droooool!


----------



## kristag0619

Gap Shawl Lambswool Cardigan (I'm really liking the European collection!)





Gap Cami










Free People Bedrock Cardigan


----------



## sfgirl67

chunkymonkey said:


> I got it here: http://www.lindsaylou.com/p-2152-joie-br-aiden-dress.aspx
> They had a 40% off on top of the sale price, which got bumped up to 44% today only (code: Cyber44).


thanks!!!


----------



## samoXenina

two black turtle necks, two pairs of skinny jeans, 2 tops.


----------



## BellaChic

*sillwahine: i love that bag*
*pisdapisda79: cute dress*
*babyjae87: that jacket is so major*
*chinkee21: those dresses are rockin'*
*kristag0619: those cardigans are absolutely lovely*


----------



## BellaChic

On Black Friday I bought:
2 dresses; 2 tops; 3 bags; 2 pashminas


----------



## vlore

Great sale @ shopbop with further markdowns...got these:
*Love Yaya* *$66*




*Blue Life* *$19*




*Juicy Couture* *$56*


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I went Anna Sui crazy on Shopbop..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

vlore said:


> *Juicy Couture* *$56*



love it!


----------



## chinkee21

*vlore,* that Juicy Cardi is too cute!!

*LadyLoub,* I love that first top!

*Bellechic,* thanks! How about some photos of your loot!


----------



## Oruka

Elizabeth and James trousers from Revolve Clothing (w/ extra 25% off)
I hope it fits b/c E&J sizing can be weird at times.


----------



## candace117

I got the 7FAM Dojos with the silver glitter 7 on the back pockets.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow, i've been wanting those!!!


----------



## pink.couture

Bebe Tee-Shirt
Lactoste Top
H&M Dress Pants
H&M Skirt
Juicy Rainboots (Not sure if that counts)


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

MaxandCleo Dress








BCBGMAXAZRIA Dress


----------



## msterling

I bought my first Tolani scarf from Revolve.


----------



## vlore

More shopping ush:
 All from JCrew (yes! I love cardis )


----------



## cocovalliere

Mike & Chris Bret


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Got this Brian Reyes blouse on sale








I know its not the shoe thread but, I also got these Zanotti's from Shopbop, might return them though, because there is a sandal version of this shoe I absolutely love!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

vlore said:


> More shopping ush:
> All from JCrew (yes! I love cardis )



!

i've been going CRAZY there lately! lol


----------



## hairsprayhead

^^^ I have that J. Crew patent belt in dusty rose and get tons of use out of it. Great choice!


----------



## vlore

MichelleAntonia said:


> !
> 
> i've been going CRAZY there lately! lol



You are my JCrew shopping buddy then!!!


----------



## vlore

hairsprayhead said:


> ^^^ I have that J. Crew patent belt in dusty rose and get tons of use out of it. Great choice!



Thank you! I promised myself to stay away from black & brown belts- so this is a nice change!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sillywahine said:


> best cyber monday ever! scored a Balenciaga twiggy on ebay for under $500 with live cashback and 10% promo!!


 

 you lucky girl!


----------



## sep

Goodies so far from the Shopbop Sale...  slacks and booties for work...  and a sundress for play...


Karen Zambos Slacks







L.A.M.B Hanshu Booties







Geren Ford Dress


----------



## Veelyn

^ All cute


----------



## sep

^^ Thanks *Veelyn*


----------



## Oruka

sep said:


> Goodies so far from the Shopbop Sale... slacks and booties for work... and a sundress for play...
> 
> 
> Karen Zambos Slacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A.M.B Hanshu Booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geren Ford Dress


 
Love everything especially the booties!!!


----------



## shoogrrl

Loot from recent NM's "triple points" sale:

Tory Burch Everitt Coat:





Rebecca Taylor Boucle Jacket (in black instead of blue):


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sep said:


> Goodies so far from the Shopbop Sale...  slacks and booties for work...  and a sundress for play...
> 
> 
> Karen Zambos Slacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A.M.B Hanshu Booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geren Ford Dress



awesome purchases!


do lamb shoes run true to size?


----------



## hairsprayhead

MichelleAntonia said:


> awesome purchases!
> 
> 
> do lamb shoes run true to size?



In my experience they do- the Mitaka pumps I got a few weeks back fit perfectly in my usual size of 7.5.


----------



## hairsprayhead

And my most recent purchase:






http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod35850018&parentId=cat258701&ecid=BGCIFroogleFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T1RWA

Rebecca Taylor working girl dress.  I've been stalking it on Bergdorf's online and it finally popped back up in my size today, so I grabbed it.  Now it's back to being out of stock, so I hope I get it!  I've been in love with this dress forever! *fingers crossed*


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hairsprayhead said:


> In my experience they do- the Mitaka pumps I got a few weeks back fit perfectly in my usual size of 7.5.




ush: jesus, i want some so bad!! you're tempting me, don't tell me you got some on an insane sale.... 

even if you did, i'm sure my size is all gone. 7 sells outs the fastest, ah!

btw, your blog is cute and i SO appreciate you posting codes and sales in there


----------



## compulsivepurse

hairsprayhead said:


> And my most recent purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...=BGCIFroogleFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T1RWA
> 
> Rebecca Taylor working girl dress. I've been stalking it on Bergdorf's online and it finally popped back up in my size today, so I grabbed it. Now it's back to being out of stock, so I hope I get it! I've been in love with this dress forever! *fingers crossed*


Very pretty!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Gorgeous dress *hairsprayhead*!

Today, I purchased....

A Suzy Chin Dress









A Jessica McClintock Dress













My Cap & Gown for University Graduation Next Week (terrible pic, but I don't care)






I posted this in my graduation dress help thread too.


----------



## Suzzeee

This was my total steal, possibly of the year -- Ellen Tracy Outlet store - plum leather belted jacket - amazing soft leather - was a Saks exclusive - $1198 regular price and I got it for........$49.99!!!   DH and DD could not believe it - made me show them the receipt!  I did see that someone has two of them listed on Ebay already!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

WhitleyGilbert said:


>



oh wow amazing dress, amazing body!


----------



## hairsprayhead

MichelleAntonia said:


> ush: jesus, i want some so bad!! you're tempting me, don't tell me you got some on an insane sale....
> 
> even if you did, i'm sure my size is all gone. 7 sells outs the fastest, ah!
> 
> btw, your blog is cute and i SO appreciate you posting codes and sales in there



Awww, thanks!  

I got the Mitaka pumps at Revolve:

http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Pr...l=http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Search.jsp

I had an additional 25% off code.  I think there's now a 30% off code floating around somewhere...check Steals and Deals.


----------



## hairsprayhead

MichelleAntonia said:


> oh wow amazing dress, amazing body!



I agree!  I like both dresses, but the Jessica McClintock is stunning on you, *Whitley*.  I love the ruffle detail on the neckline.


----------



## lily25

sep said:


> Geren Ford Dress



I adore this dress!!! You have great taste!

*WhitleyGilbert*, Wow the dresses are wonderful, but *you are fabulous*!!! Great body, and I love the diff poses!


----------



## chunkymonkey

*WhitleyGilbert*: Jessica McClintock dress looks amazing on you. The neckline is so pretty!!


----------



## Juicy

Black wet look leggings from Topshop!


----------



## Little_Girly

This jacket which is in the sale reduced from $800 to $400 )))))))







Saks.com

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574491979559&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446198903&R=842539207068&P_name=Adam&sid=11E120556FD9&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1228663004237


----------



## Bloomie08

catherine malandrino in black


----------



## GhstDreamer

Yesterday's clothing purchases at Hugo Boss:

Brown winter jacket:





Why I got the jacket is the gorgeous pleated back:





Star sweater (which is what I'm wearing right now):


----------



## Deelove82

Two cashmere cardigans from White&Warren in grey and black and a Dior silk scarf printed with drawings of the famous "New Look".


----------



## bulletproofsoul

GhstDreamer said:


> Yesterday's clothing purchases at Hugo Boss:
> 
> Brown winter jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why I got the jacket is the gorgeous pleated back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star sweater (which is what I'm wearing right now):



LOVE both of those!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

The AMAZING Rick Owens motorcycle jacket I've been looking for and finally snagged!


----------



## shesnochill

bulletproofsoul said:


> The AMAZING Rick Owens motorcycle jacket I've been looking for and finally snagged!



I  THIS!!!

Where can I find one?!! lol


----------



## bulletproofsoul

annaversary said:


> I  THIS!!!
> 
> Where can I find one?!! lol




I love it too. It was an ebay find.  

I am pretty sure it's pretty much sold out now, but according to another thread this store:  http://www.haudrey.com/about.html  has (or had) a few in size 38.  Maybe you can ask about other sizes?

Good luck!  Honestly, I think it was worth every penny!


----------



## chinkee21

^^I saw this jacket on net-a-porter.


----------



## cowgurlbebop

bulletproofsoul said:


> The AMAZING Rick Owens motorcycle jacket I've been looking for and finally snagged!


JEALOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUS


----------



## bisousx

Orange Missoni top
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120344474740&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002



CL Ariella Clou booties







YSL Tribute sandals in Cognac from saks







I think I can die happy after getting the boots.. I've never spent so much in a day on shoes before ush:


----------



## Tangerine

bulletproofsoul said:


> The AMAZING Rick Owens motorcycle jacket I've been looking for and finally snagged!




Oh jesus..... add me to the OMG I LOVE THIS list. lol...

I have a sort of not nearly as cool style like this from Bebe, a few years back.

I'm a leather jacket kind of person. Its far and away my favorite item of clothing, EVER


----------



## shesnochill

bisousx said:


> CL Ariella Clou booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Tribute sandals in Cognac from saks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I can die happy after getting the boots.. I've never spent so much in a day on shoes before ush:




Those boots are TDF!!!! Don't worry, they are worth your money!!!!!


----------



## sep

Oruka said:


> Love everything especially the booties!!!


Thanks!


----------



## sep

MichelleAntonia said:


> awesome purchases!
> 
> 
> do lamb shoes run true to size?


Thanks!  I find that lamb shoes run a half size large...  HTH!


----------



## sep

lily25 said:


> I adore this dress!!! You have great taste!
> 
> *WhitleyGilbert*, Wow the dresses are wonderful, but *you are fabulous*!!! Great body, and I love the diff poses!


Thanks Lily!  The dress should arrive on Wednesday...  I'll let you know how I like it IRL!


----------



## sep

bisousx said:


> orange missoni top
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/ebayisapi.dll?viewitem&rd=1&item=120344474740&sspagename=strk:mewa:it&ih=002
> 
> 
> 
> cl ariella clou booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ysl tribute sandals in cognac from saks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i can die happy after getting the boots.. I've never spent so much in a day on shoes before ush:


OMG!  GORGEOUS shoe choices!!!


----------



## candypants1100

just bought this shirt...which i wore as a dress with leggings. the shirt is by sworn virgins which i've never heard of before, but i am LOVING the quality and the feel of it- think super soft, uber comfortable.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oscar de la Renta is having a 50% sale so I snagged this jacket I had been drooling over...


----------



## hairsprayhead

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Oscar de la Renta is having a 50% sale so I snagged this jacket I had been drooling over...




WOW!  That is stunning.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Found my New Years dress!!! Pic is from Netaporter, but ordered it from Saks





Dress from Shopbop







Blouse from Vivre


----------



## bisousx

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Found my New Years dress!!! Pic is from Netaporter, but ordered it from Saks




This is my fav. outfit that you bought.  totally stunning!!


----------



## maria28

i bought some casual dresses this past week:

1. Black Essentiel embroidered wool dress
2. Dark grey Kew jersey dress with silk bib front trimming
3. Navy Kew plain jersey dress


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Seriously, I have a problem.  Someone please stop me from buying any more leather jackets.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Thanks so much *MichelleAntonia*, *Hairsprayhead*, *Lily25*, and *Chunkymonkey*!!!  Your comments made me smile.

---

*Excellent purchases everyone.*

---

  Great items *GhstDreamer*!

*LadyLouboutin08*, that jacket is wonderful. 

  That jacket is TDF *bulletproofsoul*.  I love the detail around the waist.  Who is it by?


----------



## SisiEko

Just ordered this Jacket from Bloomies with an addtional 40% off. Was desperate for a black leather jacket


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*My graduation dress arrived today.*


----------



## bisousx

Milly             Salamina strapless dress
from netaporter.com

Gonna save this one for spring!


----------



## Oruka

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *My graduation dress arrived today.*


 
Gorgeous, I love it!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *My graduation dress arrived today.*



wow, ANOTHER homerun, wow!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Great Milly dress *Bisousx*.

Thanks you so much *Oruka *and *MichelleAntonia*!!!   

Now, help me find some shoes to go with it, lol.  Please. Here's the thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/help-needed-with-graduation-dress-please-394408.html

:shame:


----------



## bulletproofsoul

WhitleyGilbert said:


> That jacket is TDF *bulletproofsoul*.  I love the detail around the waist.  Who is it by?



It's Burberry Prorsum


----------



## chinkee21

*WhitletGilbert, *beautiful graduation dress!!!


----------



## samoXenina

i won a dior blazer on ebay last night for 39$ shipped!


----------



## surlygirl

Wow, *WhitleyGilbert* ( love your screen name, btw! ) - great purchases! Love all of the dresses on you. Great details, and they look amazing on you! Congratulations on your upcoming graduation!


----------



## surlygirl

*bulletproofsoul* - Love both of the leather jackets! They're fabulous!


----------



## galligator

I found these smokin' leather gloves the other day at Target.


----------



## sep

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *My graduation dress arrived today.*


 
LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!  It reminds me of a Melissa Sweet dress!  Super cute!  I love your screen name too BTW!  I used to love that show back in the day...  had the biggest crush ever on Shaza!  LOL!


----------



## kristag0619




----------



## girlfrommoscow

Just picked up this dress, it was on sale at Holt Renfrew, love it!! Its very flattering! i will take some pics later!


----------



## bisousx

girlfrommoscow said:


> Just picked up this dress, it was on sale at Holt Renfrew, love it!! Its very flattering! i will take some pics later!




That looks sooo sexy!


----------



## hairsprayhead

girlfrommoscow said:


> Just picked up this dress, it was on sale at Holt Renfrew, love it!! Its very flattering! i will take some pics later!



Hot dress!


----------



## hairsprayhead

bulletproofsoul said:


> Seriously, I have a problem.  Someone please stop me from buying any more leather jackets.



Oh wow, I love that!  The detail around the waist is darling.


----------



## hairsprayhead

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *My graduation dress arrived today.*



I love it!  And the color looks great on you!


----------



## bisousx

Another save-for-summer buy for me..

Thread Social
from netaporter sale


----------



## Little_Girly

bulletproofsoul - the leather jacket you have on is stunning !!!!!


----------



## plumaplomb

i just picked up a michael kors tunic top at macy's friends & family sale for $15!! i needed some more "night out" tops for winter and i'm on a tight budget for the rest of the year...


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Little_Girly said:


> bulletproofsoul - the leather jacket you have on is stunning !!!!!



LOL!  I WISH that was me!  That's Rachel Bilson, and I've been hunting that jacket down since I saw that photo of her in it.  I don't even have the jacket yet, it's on the way.  Should be here tomorrow.  I'm half hoping it doesn't fit because I've been buying too many leather jackets. ush:


----------



## Veelyn

bisousx said:


> Another save-for-summer buy for me..
> 
> Thread Social
> from netaporter sale


 
Cute dress!


----------



## Veelyn

This Torrid dress. I plan on wearing it with a long sleeve black shirt and black boots. Its looks better IRL then it does on the model.


----------



## samoXenina

^^ cute!


----------



## bisousx

cute buy, veelyn! I love the colour


----------



## hairsprayhead

I got sucked back into the J. crew sale a few days ago, when orders over $200 were 30% off with free shipping.  

I got the skirt in Champagne (a nice gold color- silver is shown), the perfectly patent pumps in dusty rose, and the Astrid Boucle Jacket in Bright Berry.  I know the flower tends to flop- I'm hoping some clever pinning will help.  Either that, or I'm going to spray starch the dickens out of that S.O.B. until it stands up.  Wish me luck.  

Oh!  Then I snagged this from Bloomies, on sale for $92 after discounts (originally $275):






Girls Night Out Corset by Nanette Lepore.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oh god jcrew 


i have SUCH a problem.......


----------



## Veelyn

Thanks Samo and Bisous!


----------



## Little_Girly

do'h - silly me - great jacket though


----------



## Veelyn

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=349061&CategoryID=37040

This sweater dress.


----------



## Veelyn

bisousx said:


> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/33211/33211_fr_l.jpg cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/33211/33211_ou_l.jpg
> 
> Milly Salamina strapless dress
> from netaporter.com
> 
> Gonna save this one for spring!


 
Love this dress! You have great taste


----------



## Veelyn

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *My graduation dress arrived today.*


 
This is so adorable! Love it!

GirlfromMoscow- Love your D&G dress!

LadyLoub- Where are you going on New Years? Love the dress!


----------



## arireyes

more from the saks sale, Miu Miu and Prada.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

holy crap, those miu miu's! on sale perhaps?


----------



## arireyes

YEAH!!!  I have been drooling over them forever and they went down to $259 today!  originally $895.  I think they still have them.


----------



## bisousx

thank you veelyn


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great Purchases everyone!

Just got some new things from intermixonline
Elizabeth and James off shoulder tee




Elizabeth and James Pants




M Missoni Top




Stella McCartney Heels- On Preorder





Lanvin Top from Brownsfashion


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

i'm too lazy to find pics so I'll list some of the items I recently got since they weren't online purchases:

Gucci cruise: 3 dresses, 2 tanks, 3 tops, leather jacket!
Chanel cruise: some tops and dresses 

2 Dior blouses, 3 dior skirts, some dior dresses and some missoni tops. There was some other stuff but I honestly can't remember so I'll have to sift through the boxes and see what it is.

Ladyloub: I love the Dior blouse you posted a few pages back, that is just like the one i bought! have you seen the matching skirt to it, it is too cute, I had to have it too!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

stuff from browns that finally came today:

Missoni dress
Missoni top
Balmain dress
Dolce and Gabbana tie dye dress (maybe wear it on new years?)
Richard Nicoll dress
Mattijs Van Bergen dress (also maybe for new years?)
Chloe dress
Lanvin top


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

oops double post!


----------



## jamisterok

Emilio Pucci - Shopbop for $231!!   Couldn't leave them there!  First saw them on NAP but they sold out.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

A few pics of other stuff I got over the last week or so. Everything is from spring 09 collections and pics are borrowed from style.com!

edit: my pics aren't showing up. too bad, maybe I'll try later.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

FrancescaAveiro said:


> i'm too lazy to find pics so I'll list some of the items I recently got since they weren't online purchases:
> 
> Gucci cruise: 3 dresses, 2 tanks, 3 tops, leather jacket!
> Chanel cruise: some tops and dresses
> 
> *Ladyloub: I love the Dior blouse you posted a few pages back, that is just like the one i bought! have you seen the matching skirt to it, it is too cute, I had to have it too!*



No, I haven't seen the matching skirt, where did you find it? Most of the Dior I find online is from Eluxury, and Saks. I noticed you got some things from Gucci, isn't their cruise collection awesome?! I bought a striped red, white, and blue tank, and a teal button down top from gucci.com a while back. I'm trying to get my hands on a gucci jacket that was from the fall runway..I'm working on it I really want to see a pic of the missoni dress you bought!  Here are the pics of my two gucci purchases


----------



## kachesle

Revolve sale strikes again!  This is my third order since Thanksgiving... but all three of these dresses were less than $100, so I couldn't resist.

Alisha Levine Wrap Dress in Cream 
C&C California Hope Dress in Navy 
Dallin Chase Chang Dress in Blue 

I have a Caribbean cruise booked in May, which these should be perfect for!  I'm especially excited about the Dalin Chase, which I've been scoping out for a while.


----------



## shesnochill

*LadyLouboutin08*

I  both of your GUCCI purchases. Especially that teal top!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Great Purchases everyone!
> 
> Just got some new things from intermixonline
> Elizabeth and James off shoulder tee



i absolutely LOVE this!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just bought a couple of things at american eagle... they were having buy one shirt get the second for 50% off...
I got this shirt, but its in grey





Got this tank top to go w/the grey shirt




Got this sweater




And these really soft lounge pants..


----------



## hyacinthus

I've gone a bit bonkers with all of these sales. 

From Revolve:






 I've been after this Black Halo dress for what seems like an eternity, and nabbed it in a size 0 as soon as it went on sale!

From Chick Downtown:





 This Milly blouse is amazing.

From Saks:





 Another Milly blouse, this time in the sale at Saks. I only wish that I could have snagged the skirt as well.

From ShopBop:





 This Charlotte Ronson skirt, which is much lovelier in person

J. Crew:





 I desperately needed a new coat, and this came to about $130 after their 30% sale.

From the Gilt.com Milly sale:





I had to return the Black Halo Rita sheath that I scored last week though, as it just didn't seem to hang right on me.


----------



## sheanabelle

just TWO of my j.crew online & store purchases...I went BeZerK there.


madeline coat & elizabeth halter











sorry my room is a crazy mess....I don't even bother unpacking anymore since I travel every 4 days!


----------



## kachesle

sheanabelle i LOVE your coat and top!  i put both in my j. crew cart, but managed to not buy them since i'm on a shopping ban.... sigh.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

vince sweater


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

​
*Great purchases everyone!!!*

Thank you sooo much for the kind words *chinkee21*.

Thank you for the compliments on the dress and my screename (and the congrats surlygirl) lol.  *surlygirl *and *sep*.  Oh and *Sep *I thought Shaza was hot too lol.

I like your gloves *Galligator*.  Very nice!

Both of those dresses are super cute *Veelyn*!  I like the blue color and other one is stunning too.  Thank you for the compliment also.

All of your purchases are nice *hairsprayhead* and thank you for the compliments.

*Hyachinthus*, I absolutely love that Black Halo dress. I've had my eye on it forever and when it went on sale, my size sold out too quickly.  Woe is me, lol.  All of your purchases are very nice!

*Sheanabelle*, great coat.


​


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sheanabelle said:


> just TWO of my j.crew online & store purchases...I went BeZerK there.
> 
> 
> madeline coat & elizabeth halter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry my room is a crazy mess....I don't even bother unpacking anymore since I travel every 4 days!



another jcrew obsessed tpfer!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hyacinthus said:


> I've gone a bit bonkers with all of these sales.
> 
> From Revolve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been after this Black Halo dress for what seems like an eternity, and nabbed it in a size 0 as soon as it went on sale!
> 
> From Chick Downtown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Milly blouse is amazing.
> 
> From Saks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Milly blouse, this time in the sale at Saks. I only wish that I could have snagged the skirt as well.
> 
> From ShopBop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Charlotte Ronson skirt, which is much lovelier in person
> 
> J. Crew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I desperately needed a new coat, and this came to about $130 after their 30% sale.
> 
> From the Gilt.com Milly sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to return the Black Halo Rita sheath that I scored last week though, as it just didn't seem to hang right on me.



amazing stuff! i'd love to see the last two things worn together!


----------



## sheanabelle

Kachesle~ You are a stronger woman than me!!!
WhitleyGilbert~ Thanks!!!
hfxshopgirl~ I love that vince cardigan.
MichelleAntonia~ For Real!! I need to step away from the computer, or get a job there to save some money...


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> No, I haven't seen the matching skirt, where did you find it? Most of the Dior I find online is from Eluxury, and Saks. I noticed you got some things from Gucci, isn't their cruise collection awesome?! I bought a striped red, white, and blue tank, and a teal button down top from gucci.com a while back. I'm trying to get my hands on a gucci jacket that was from the fall runway..I'm working on it I really want to see a pic of the missoni dress you bought! Here are the pics of my two gucci purchases


 
Love your gucci purchases! I saw a pic of the matching skirt on dior's site and had an SA find it for me. I won't wear it with the pink blouse though but it looks good with the white one. OMG...yeah gucci's cruise collection is tdf! good luck on getting that jacket you're looking for, hope you find it!
I can't seem to post any pics anymore lol, there's a pic of the missoni on browns but when I copy and paste it, it doesn't show! oh well, I'll see if I can post it from elsewhere.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

darn it! another "no-show" pic!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

I have some pics saved to my comp so I can post some pics of my latest purchases! I usually save pics from online like style.com and email them to my SA so she can hunt stuff down for me lol, makes shopping so much more relaxing. Most stuff is from spring 09 except for the dior skirt which is resort 09
I just added the last few pics, they are some of the brownsfashion purchases. 

See what I told you all about my dress obsession?! yeah it really is THAT bad. I went extra overboard this last week because I just happened to have my bf's credit card and just happened to be mad at him so if you put those two things together, it equals psychotic spending since the money isn't mine!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

nm...


----------



## hyacinthus

MichelleAntonia said:


> amazing stuff! i'd love to see the last two things worn together!



Haha, that's exactly why I was so desperate to get the dress in my size! I'll definitely try it out.


----------



## kachesle

Okay, I truly am on a ban, but I forgot that pre-ban I put in the opening bid on this Mackage coat--$150--and I just won it!  The buttons have some scratches, but other than that it is NWT.  It's the Valeria in Gunmetal.

I'm psyched!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I can't wait until Spring!! 
Stuff from Netaporter
Paul and Joe Blouse





Emilio Pucci Blouse







Nina Ricci Dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

FrancescaAveiro said:


> Love your gucci purchases! I saw a pic of the matching skirt on dior's site and had an SA find it for me. I won't wear it with the pink blouse though but it looks good with the white one. OMG...yeah gucci's cruise collection is tdf! good luck on getting that jacket you're looking for, hope you find it!
> I can't seem to post any pics anymore lol, there's a pic of the missoni on browns but when I copy and paste it, it doesn't show! oh well, I'll see if I can post it from elsewhere.



Thank you! Its funny because I was never into gucci this much until 2007, now I'm absolutely in love!  I saw the pic of the Dior skirt you were talking about, I agree with you, both the skirt, and shirt would be overkill!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

FrancescaAveiro said:


> *I have some pics saved to my comp so I can post some pics of my latest purchases! I usually save pics from online like style.com and email them to my SA so she can hunt stuff down for me lol, makes shopping so much more relaxing.* Most stuff is from spring 09 except for the dior skirt which is resort 09
> I just added the last few pics, they are some of the brownsfashion purchases.
> 
> See what I told you all about my dress obsession?! yeah it really is THAT bad. *I went extra overboard this last week because I just happened to have my bf's credit card and just happened to be mad at him so if you put those two things together, it equals psychotic spending since the money isn't mine!*



I was just saving pics from style.com, and was going to try to do the same! I've saved over 50 pics, and I'm still not done. I want almost everything from Emanual Ungaro, and Emporio Armani LOL at you taking your SO's cc, I've taken his before, but I've never gone totally crazy.. he hasn't made me that mad yet!


----------



## sep

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I can't wait until Spring!!
> 
> Nina Ricci Dress


 

I LOVE this dress!  SUPER CUTE!


----------



## Veelyn

Kach- Cute coat!

LadyLoub- Love that dress


----------



## dmitchell15

I just bought these items recently:


----------



## dmitchell15

I just bought this belt


----------



## dmitchell15

I also bought this burberry bag from bloomingdales from the sales. 

http://www.burberryusaonline.com/pr...=3130422&cp=2119866.2119855&parentPage=family


Then I bought the watch and the clutch on ebay!


----------



## Oruka

Anna Sui Dress from Net A Porter


----------



## flower71

love that dress! on sale or new collection?


----------



## Oruka

^On sale of course haha


----------



## pisdapisda79

FrancescaAveiro: I am drooling over all your dresses, who makes the last dress, the one shoulder black dress?


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

pisdapisda79 said:


> FrancescaAveiro: I am drooling over all your dresses, who makes the last dress, the one shoulder black dress?


 
Thanks! The dress is by Balmain, it is from the fall 08 collection.


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I was just saving pics from style.com, and was going to try to do the same! I've saved over 50 pics, and I'm still not done. I want almost everything from Emanual Ungaro, and Emporio Armani LOL at you taking your SO's cc, I've taken his before, but I've never gone totally crazy.. he hasn't made me that mad yet!


 
omg...I know, the spring emanual ungaro collection is gorgeous! I've saved so many pics, my SA is probably going insane trying to get everything together for me!


----------



## Pinkdancer

LadyLouboutin-- LOVE the Pucci top!

Oruka-- The Anna Sui dress is fabulous. I like the colors

FrancescaA- Your closet/wardrobe must be amazing. I love checking this thread and seeing all the new things you buy.


----------



## Veelyn

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=349340&CategoryID=40057

This top


----------



## arireyes

Oruka said:


> Anna Sui Dress from Net A Porter




I love this dress!


----------



## amica08

I Just bought a Pleated short culottes from Paul and Joe at Net-a-porter,  Stella Mccarthney Silk twill jumpsuit at www.net-a-porter.com and a top at caeli at www.caelinyc.com . I'm loving it. to top it all my alex and ani jewelry at www.alexandani.com is the best. yay!


----------



## amica08

my fave peices
http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/54/l_94454ccccfe149288bddd21d2605a73f.jpg

http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/37526/37526_in_l.jpg


----------



## amica08

i like the adriana orsini bracelet and the comfy jacket.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

*Amica- *Is that a Stella McCartney jumpsuit? I love it, its really comfy, but I had to belt it, because it was a little baggy. 

*Oruka- *I love that Ana Sui dress!

*Dmitchel15- *I love all your purchases!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Netaporter- Why can't spring come now!!!

Vivienne Westwood





Sonia Rykiel





See By Chloe





Missoni Kaftan- I plan to wear it as a blouse





Missoni Bikini- Motivation to tone back up





Brian Reyes Top- I love his designs


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

dmitchell15 said:


> I also bought this burberry bag from bloomingdales from the sales.
> 
> http://www.burberryusaonline.com/pr...=3130422&cp=2119866.2119855&parentPage=family
> 
> 
> Then I bought the watch and the clutch on ebay!


 

Great buys! Especially the watch and the clutch!


----------



## plumaplomb

pink theory shirt ( for $12 at Filene's!! ) 
soft jersey scarf


----------



## dmitchell15

Thanks Ladylouboutin08 for the lovely comment.  I'm an accessories gal. I love pretty accessories. BTW, I love your missoni bikini and kaftan. They are lovely. I love the colors and missoni signature zig zag. 

Thanks Fabulousity for you lovely comments. I bought the watch for special occasions such as going out to the theater or a nice dinner. The clutch I just liked for daytime. 

TPF is such a great influence for lovely deals/accessories.


----------



## sep

There are so many sales it's been tough to resist getting a few things that I might not ordinarily splurge on...


I'm very excited about ordering this artsy little Azevino and Florence dress...














This Young Fabulous & Broke dress was a great score at $66!








2 tops...  Black sheer T by KAIN and check top by Pencey (can't wait to dress this one up with skinnies...  a blazer...  booties...  and pearls!)








And my highly questionable but too fun to resist "on sale" boyfriend jeans...  William Rast and PRPS...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i love the boyfriend jeans!


----------



## sep

^^  Thanks *MichelleAntonia*   I know a lot of people think they are too casual but I think they're so cute


----------



## Oruka

Thank you everyone who liked my dress. I hope to wear it on christmas day hehe


----------



## Oruka

Lauren Conrad Miley top. It looks soo comfortable and good deal at 40% off the reduce price at bloomies plus free shipping.

I also bought one for my sis for xmas hehe


----------



## indi3r4

bought this theory dress for 40% off at bloomies as well today..



and this calvin klein top for 70% at calvin klein store..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOVE ck. i wish i could take advantage of their great sale now but jcrew has gotten me into enough trouble!!


----------



## indi3r4

they have some pretty good deals in the store..  j crew just doesnt do it for me (plus the fact that they're inflating their price so much!)


----------



## Tangerine

sep said:


> And my highly questionable but too fun to resist "on sale" boyfriend jeans...  William Rast and PRPS...



Great buy. Not questionable at all!

LOL> I've been wearing my jeans like that for years . I like baggy men's jeans, but I'm short, I have to fold them up! Now people won't look at me as weird I guess. (Though I doubt fashion directions will convince my mom I don't look like a hobo ) I think they are both super cool, have fun with them!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I just won this on Ebay, Karl Lagerfeld for H&M Sequined jacket!!
SO happy about this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I've been looking for it, for years!!


----------



## sep

indi3r4 said:


> bought this theory dress for 40% off at bloomies as well today..
> View attachment 622590


 
Cute dress *indi3r4*!

Thanks *Tangerine*!  Crossing my fingers that they fit me nicely!


----------



## fsubabe

Diane von Furstenberg dress, Skirt from Anthropologie.

Olive button sleeve cardigan from J Crew, Peach cardigan with crystal buttons from J Crew, Brown cashmere v neck sweater from Old Navy, pink tank from Old Navy, Teal tank from Old Navy, Tan corduroy blazer from Anthropologie

Every time I go Christmas shopping, I buy something for myself.


----------



## hairsprayhead

Splendid Cashmere Sweater from Tobi (For roughly $92, originally $198)








This Nanette Lepore Bustier for about $90 after 40% off, plus an additional 20% off and free shipping from Bloomies (originally $275)







And then I won this Nanette Lepore top off Ebay tonight.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Nanette Lepore Dress I have been stalking for quite some time:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hairsprayhead said:


> Splendid Cashmere Sweater from Tobi (For roughly $92, originally $198)




ooooh, LOVE it!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great Purchases Everyone!

Intermix got some new stuff that I loved..
DVF Blouse




Stella McCartney Heels




Chelsea Flower Tank




Splendid Top




Mimi and Coco Tank





Shopbop
Splendid Tee




YaYa Blouse


----------



## heartfelt

my new purchases..











gap ruffle scarf in tan:





Soia and Kyo Alanis leather jacket.. I also have it in brown.. I'm trying to decide which to keep. Black or brown?














the fedex man came today!





all together now..


----------



## heartfelt

ok i swear. im having a very merry christmas. MORE purchases. sheesh. 




















marc by marc coat:





and from the bf:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

heartfelt said:


> Soia and Kyo Alanis leather jacket.. I also have it in brown.. I'm trying to decide which to keep. Black or brown?
> ns1.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/SOIA-WO54_V1.jpg



black!!

and i LOVE the bag!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Splendid Top



i have a love affair with stripes, that top is ace! and the thinness is great!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Jimmy Choo's (love em) in python

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/488/0834/0448808340636/0448808340636R_300x400.jpg

From Saks

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229772869166


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^^ I've been eyeing those, great purchase.


----------



## pisdapisda79

heartfelt: May I ask where you got this gorgeous Miu Mi from,it's stunning


----------



## dmitchell15

I just bought this GAP 3/4 sleeve purple wool coat. I also bought this David Meister Purple Vest.


----------



## dmitchell15

I also bought this print leaf cashmere sweater and the blue flats recently.


----------



## heartfelt

thank you! i bought it at DSW!  i know they also went on sale at the bev hills boutique as well for ~720.



pisdapisda79 said:


> heartfelt: May I ask where you got this gorgeous Miu Mi from,it's stunning


----------



## pisdapisda79

Thanks!



heartfelt said:


> thank you! i bought it at DSW!  i know they also went on sale at the bev hills boutique as well for ~720.


----------



## shesnochill

*heartfelt*, you must be having a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS (early too). LOL! 

Love that Miu Miu bag!
It's the color Alluminio huh? 

& loving those Chinese laundry leather boots of yours!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

heartfelt said:


> my new purchases..
> 
> 
> 
> piperlime.com/Asset_Archive/PLWeb/Assets/Product/609/609223/main/pl609223-00p01v01.jpg


 
Where did you get these boots? Are they over the knee?


----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^Oh darn the picture didn't show up....i'm talking about the black boots.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Was shopping for family, but got sidetracked, way sidetracked Thank goodness for tons and tons of giftcards..
Blumarine Blouse




Brian Reyes Blouse




Carolina Herrera Sweater 







Alexander Wang 




Milly




Nanette Lapore


----------



## hairsprayhead

heartfelt said:


> thank you! i bought it at DSW!  i know they also went on sale at the bev hills boutique as well for ~720.



No way!  That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## hairsprayhead

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang



Whoa!  Very pretty- I love it!


----------



## hairsprayhead

MichelleAntonia said:


> ooooh, LOVE it!



I got it yesterday and it's sooo soft and nice!  It ended up being around $92 after discounts on Tobi (and it's half cashmere and was originally $198)- I'm glad I snagged it, it seems like I got the last one.


----------



## shop2drop1

heartfelt said:


> ok i swear. im having a very merry christmas. MORE purchases. sheesh.


 

I love this plaid shirt, where is it from?

TIA!


----------



## pink.couture

Old Navy & TJ Maxx.

Old Navy:
Dark Purple Tank Top
Teal Tank Top
Navy Thermal
Gray Long Sleeved Top
Navy & White Stripped Long Sleeved Top
Velvet Long Pants
Christmas Tree PJ Pants
Holiday Skirt
Pink Scarf
ALL FOR $73.00..... 

TJ Maxx: 
Blue Sparkly Top (to go with the holiday skirt 4 chirstmas)
Vigoss Jeans
Splendid Shoulder Sweatshirt Top (Did I say this right??)

Like $60, think.

I spent around $130.00.

I got alot for my Buck...


----------



## 3nticing_d3sir3

Finally got my North Face Denali Thermal for $77.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3003371...gories+>+Women's+Apparel&origin=searchresults


----------



## chunkymonkey

shop2drop1 said:


> I love this plaid shirt, where is it from?
> 
> TIA!



I could be wrong, but the girl looks like one of the Karmaloop models... I'm not sure whether to be impressed or saddened by the fact that I know this. :/


----------



## SimplyComplex

heartfelt said:


> ok i swear. im having a very merry christmas. MORE purchases. sheesh.
> karmaloop.com/vendor/TFS/LFPA-2923-GRAYmd.jpg
> 
> karmaloop.com/vendor/BBD/BD74615AOYmd.jpg
> 
> karmaloop.com/vendor/LIRKB/J0118%20-%20Smd.JPG
> 
> karmaloop.com/vendor/SEY/SNKPKmd.jpg
> 
> marc by marc coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and from the bf:


Love every item! where are they from?


----------



## heartfelt

shop2drop1 and chunkymonkey--yup! they're from karmaloop.

simplycomplex--the first 4 items are from karmaloop, the marc by marc jacobs coat is from saks, and the ruffled wool coat is from urban outfitters.


----------



## Bitten

Gorgeous tomato-red silk teadress from DvF - can't wait til it gets here!!!


----------



## nessahhh

YAY! I finally got a Mackage Nev for xmas!

ssense.com/photos/photosmall24112.jpg


----------



## meganfm

My black friday deals:





Mackage Nev jacket in black (30% off from Ssense)
(The sleeves are actually a better length-I had my PJ top on underneath and it got kind of bunched up inside, so the sleeves don't fit right).
It took me FOREVER to find a leather jacket long enough for me-bombers just don't work when you're 5ft10!





Miu Miu jeweled flats (70% off from Saks)





Treesje Asher tote (45% off from Luna Boston)


----------



## initialed

*meganfm* - That jacket looks great on you. And I love those flats! Awesome deals too.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Love the Miu Miu flats!!!


----------



## malmccy

I just purchased martin and osa equestrian boots.
http://www.martinandosa.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat300013&productId=2230_9871
They were $130 but I had a 30% off coupon so I purchased them for $91.


----------



## sep

Ever Langdale Leather Motorcycle Jacket
Siwy Camilla Shorts


----------



## SanityStyle

Marc By Marc Jacobs amazing black skinny pants and beautiful charcoal cashmere cardigan....LOVE both!


----------



## SanityStyle

Meganfm: LOVE the Mackage Jacket!!! I want the Katia


----------



## MichelleAntonia

meganfm said:


> My black friday deals:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mackage Nev jacket in black (30% off from Ssense)
> (The sleeves are actually a better length-I had my PJ top on underneath and it got kind of bunched up inside, so the sleeves don't fit right).
> It took me FOREVER to find a leather jacket long enough for me-bombers just don't work when you're 5ft10!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu jeweled flats (70% off from Saks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treesje Asher tote (45% off from Luna Boston)




amazing stuff!!


----------



## cowgurlbebop

meganfm said:


> My black friday deals:


The coat & iphone are bomb!  Good buy!


----------



## chinkee21

Got these from Revolve & Shopbop sales!


----------



## heartfelt

ok revolve is really killing me. eeeeeeeek. 

Ella Moss Black Label silk colorblock top:





Yumi Kim dress:





and more boots.. :s i need a boot intervention.


----------



## chinkee21

Some more!


----------



## pisdapisda79

chinkee21:  this first pair, what brand are they? BTW, great purchases






[/quote]


----------



## chinkee21

^^ Thanks! Both jeans are Joe's


----------



## jjensen

Two jackts
First

Second


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ordered this stuff yesterday
Stella McCartney




Sass and Bide Blouse







Parker


----------



## mcb100

I just got a Juicy Couture velour tracksuit in red. I'll be wearing it a little over the break, especially since I recently started exercising again.


----------



## NoraV

I've bought A LOT in the last couple of months. I got a lot of stuff in Brasil while I was there for the last three weeks with my boyfriend, who is Brasilian but goes to school with me in the states. The most awesome thing I got was definitely a dress from SP fashion week. The most amazing Indian silk, worn on the runway, and only five were made. Can't wait for it to warm up up here so I can wear it!

The Revolve sale has been driving me crazy! I got a bunch of stuff yesterday (with an additional 25% off!) but image tags aren't working for me right now for some reason...anyone else?


----------



## iheartloubies

well i recently bought this dress on ebay, i had been looking for it forever! its from bebe around september and i finally found it, and am going to wear it for NYE after i get it taken in, i bought it in a medium and im a xs-sm...but i loved it so much i didnt care!


----------



## iheartloubies

oops here is the dress
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120349470006&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## meganfm

cowgurlbebop said:


> The coat & iphone are bomb!  Good buy!



Thanks!  The iPhone was actually my boyfriend's-he bought the new one so I got his hand-me-down


----------



## hairsprayhead

pisdapisda79 said:


> chinkee21:  this first pair, what brand are they? BTW, great purchases


[/quote]

Those are the petite provocateur jeans in Avalon, right?  I have them and LOVE them (and would recognize that wash anywhere!) but unfortunately I bought them in my regular size- Joe's are notorious for running large, and these are no exception!  So I can't wear them.  They just fall off of me.  I keep hoping that Revolve will get some more sizes back in stock, but no such luck...


----------



## hairsprayhead

I ended up snagging the "Take a Chance" top from Nanette Lepore top from Revolve:

It ended up being about $92 after discounts, originally $250.  Not bad!  I've been stocking it for awhile, so I was glad to see it finally go on sale...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i just did a massive haul at victoria's secret AND jcrew... i told myself, hey, it's christmas, i haven't given _myself_ a gift yet.... :shame:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

hairsprayhead said:


> I ended up snagging the "Take a Chance" top from Nanette Lepore top from Revolve:
> 
> It ended up being about $92 after discounts, originally $250.  Not bad!  I've been stocking it for awhile, so I was glad to see it finally go on sale...




oooh, you should wear it with a skirt like that too!


----------



## kara_n

Tibi silk jersey dress on sale from $345 to $172


----------



## coachwife6

Derek Lam tan skirt with a tie at the waist. Loves it.


----------



## ColdSteel

7FAM Edies at Nordstrom, on sale for $99. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2940611...d=edie+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults

As if I need more jeans 

And this Guess funnel neck coat from Macy's. I did need a nice warm coat that wasn't too long. I have this gorgeous portrait collar coat but it's very long. My gift card was just BURNING a hole in my pocket! Marked at $220, but all wool coats were 50% off today!

Looks like this, but pretend it's in black. 
http://www.wilsonsleather.com/sm-guess-funnel-neck-coat--pi-3336300.html


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My most recent hauls from revolve and shopbop:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

and from Ben Sherman


----------



## MichelleAntonia

raiders shirt from revolve- only $9!!


----------



## Tangerine

American Apparel dress


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Brasilian_Babe said:


> and from Ben Sherman
> 
> imagecache.asos.com/inv/P/7/32/379409/Red/image1xl.jpgimagecache.asos.com/inv/Q/7/32/426314/RedAndBlack/image1xl.jpg
> 
> imagecache.asos.com/inv/Q/7/32/426284/Black/image1xl.jpg s7v1.scene7.com/is/image/Littlewoods/240x360prodtemplate?layer=comp&wid=240&hei=360&fmt=jpeg&qlt=90&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=1,1,10,0&$offerimg=is%7BLittlewoods/saleBadge_round_nosale?scl=1%7D&$productimg=is%7BLittlewoods/bd100v71m?scl=1%7D&$productimgsize=240,360&defaultImage=/Littlewoods/imageunavailable



great stuff!


----------



## kachesle

Elle Moss Audrey Ruffle Dress.  Snagged it at the Cusp sale for $53 shipped!


----------



## shesnochill

I bought a bunch of stuff from Urban Outfitters last night.

***
Pictures from website didn't work, too lazy to upload
***

Sorry!


----------



## GhstDreamer

A couple of simple pieces from Hugo Boss (honestly that store will be the death of my wallet):











I also bought a pair of black skinny pants from Juicy. They were on sale for $120!!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I don't have pic but found myself @ Kohls shopping the clearance rack. I'm usually too lazy to rummage thru the mess.  Anyway, did find a cute pair of pants usually $67 for $21!


----------



## NoraV

Who is the blue dress/top by? Thanks!



Brasilian_Babe said:


> My most recent hauls from revolve and shopbop:
> 
> ns1.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/CCCA-WS2153_V1.jpgns2.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/PENC-WS13_V1.jpg
> 
> ns2.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/BETS-WD155_V1.jpgns1.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/GENERRA-WS188_V1.jpg
> 
> images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/convr/convr2001816469/convr2001816469_prod_medium_v1_m56577569831112517._SX201_.jpg images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/convr/convr2000222164/convr2000222164_prod_medium_v1_m56577569831050937._SX201_.jpg
> images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/bopaa/bopaa2009712560/bopaa2009712560_prod_zoom_detail_v1_m56577569831192767._SX201_.jpgcn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/c/0/0/13/d/AAAADDX8KksAAAAAABPcYw.jpg?v=1228482243000


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

MichelleAntonia said:


> great stuff!



Thanks MichelleAntonia!!!



NoraV said:


> Who is the blue dress/top by? Thanks!



NoraV, the blue dress is part of ShopBop's exclusive own line, and it's super cheap at the moment, only US$36, here's the link:

https://www.shopbop.com/racer-back-...olderID=2534374302023681&fm=search-shopbysize


----------



## NoraV

Thanks! Any insight on sizing? I usually wear a small but this looks tight and I have rather large boobs (32D). I haven't bought anything from ShopBop's own line yet.



Brasilian_Babe said:


> Thanks MichelleAntonia!!!
> 
> 
> 
> NoraV, the blue dress is part of ShopBop's exclusive own line, and it's super cheap at the moment, only US$36, here's the link:
> 
> https://www.shopbop.com/racer-back-...olderID=2534374302023681&fm=search-shopbysize


----------



## chunkymonkey

Nine West Lovenyc shoes:


----------



## shesnochill

*chunkymonkey*, those heels are adorable. I love Nine West!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Post Holiday Haul from BG, and Neimans, and Saks- I didn't waste anytime spending X-mas gift money
Black Halo Halter




Marc By Marc Jacobs Shirt




Marc by Marc Jacobs Shirt




Nanette Lapore Blouse




Sonia Rykiel Shirt


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Cont..
Stella McCartney Bikini




Stella McCartney Cover up 




Tops by Theory








Last one, Prada Dress


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

NoraV said:


> Thanks! Any insight on sizing? I usually wear a small but this looks tight and I have rather large boobs (32D). I haven't bought anything from ShopBop's own line yet.



Sorry i haven't received my order yet, it is still in-transit but i can let you know once i receive it if you wish


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Black Halo Halter



Great purchases *LadyLouboutin08*, i especially like this Black Halo halter. The colours are just so vibrant and gorgeous. Is it a dress or a top?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Great purchases *LadyLouboutin08*, i especially like this Black Halo halter. The colours are just so vibrant and gorgeous. Is it a dress or a top?



Thanks! Its a top, I agree with you about the colors, that's what drew me to it too


----------



## Oruka

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Cont..
> Stella McCartney Bikini


 
Perfect two piece!!!!


----------



## Oruka

Just bought this Elizabeth and James top at revolve with extra 25% off


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thanks! Its a top, I agree with you about the colors, that's what drew me to it too



Thanks for your reply 
Just a couple more quick questions.

How big or small is the bust? Is it better suited for bigger or smaller chest women? And is it true to size?

TIA


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Thanks for your reply
> Just a couple more quick questions.
> 
> How big or small is the bust? Is it better suited for bigger or smaller chest women? And is it true to size?
> 
> TIA



 I find that Black halo is generally TTS, as far as the bust goes, I'm a 38D and it fits great! My chest isn't too over exposed so I think it can work for both. I went with a size 8 because of my chest, and it fits fine. Revolve has it right now if you're interested
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=BHAL-WS42&c=Black+Halo


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Thanks for that *LadyLouboutin08*!!!
Great minds think alike  i was just having a look at it on Revolve. Plus they have a 25% discount code at the moment... decisions... decisions...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jcrew:

hot pink turtleneck sweater
matching hot pink cords

bcbg:
black cashmere sweater- for 40$!!!
HL style bandaid skirt- 45$!
vneck graphic tshirt- 20$
sterling silver ring- 18$

i made out like a bandit!!


----------



## kachesle

j. crew had tons of steals--they just keep marking things down!  with the extra 20% off i couldn't resist a few things (even knowing stuff will probably get even cheaper... but i didn't want to risk missing my size!).

lydia blouse down to $16
harlow blouse now $24
frankie cami for $8
wine-colored tights (something i'd been desperately needing) for $6

plus a bunch of tank tops for $4 each!!!


----------



## Bitten

Well it's a little late but I bought a STUNNING! red silk dress by DvF for Christmas day lunch! Oh, it's so gorgeous...am totally wearing it to brunch tomorrow!


----------



## simplysplendid

I bought a few items from chickdowntown.com with their 55% off post christmas deal. These are what I bought:

James Jeans jeans
Paige Denim jeans
DVF dress
Splendid T-Shirt


----------



## misstique

A pair of boots and a pair of curry leggings from LaRedoute


----------



## NoraV

What's the name of this blouse/which store did you buy it from? I love it!



LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Post Holiday Haul from BG, and Neimans, and Saks- I didn't waste anytime spending X-mas gift money
> Nanette Lapore Blouse


----------



## hfxshopgirl

jbrand 12" petite in ink




vince thermal sweater, but in a greyish colour




vince cashmere cardigan, but in blue





vince cashmere hoodie, but in navy


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

NoraV said:


> What's the name of this blouse/which store did you buy it from? I love it!



Its by Nanette Lapore, and it came from Nieman Marcus


----------



## kachesle

simplysplendid said:


> I bought a few items from chickdowntown.com with their 55% off post christmas deal. These are what I bought:
> 
> James Jeans jeans
> Paige Denim jeans
> DVF dress
> Splendid T-Shirt



Did the code work on DVF?  It's listed among the exclusions...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just bought a couple of cute sweaters...


----------



## hairsprayhead

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Its by Nanette Lapore, and it came from Nieman Marcus



Oh man, I just love Nanette Lepore.  I think I just found a new blouse to add to my "WANTS" list.


----------



## hairsprayhead

My recent finds:






Robert Rodriguez Silk Applique Top @ Nordstrom Rack - $90 (originally $300)






William Rast Jerri Ultra Skinny Jeans in Handsand @ Nordstrom Rack- $75 (originally $189)


----------



## chinkee21

Those are the petite provocateur jeans in Avalon, right? I have them and LOVE them (and would recognize that wash anywhere!) but unfortunately I bought them in my regular size- Joe's are notorious for running large, and these are no exception! So I can't wear them. They just fall off of me. I keep hoping that Revolve will get some more sizes back in stock, but no such luck... [/quote]

Yes! You are right! I am still awaiting to receive them! If you would check on the Revolve site, in the item page, there is a tab on top, "Fit Guide", it says this wash DOES run large. I ordered 1 size smaller. I hope it fits!


----------



## chinkee21

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just bought a couple of cute sweaters...
> shopimages-pe.delias.com/155081_w_s.jpg
> shopimages-pe.delias.com/155089_w_s.jpg


 
Coachgirl, these 2 sweaters are too adorable! May I ask where you got them?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

got a whole bunch of stuff for REALLY cheap at the calvin klein outlet


----------



## CoachGirl12

chinkee21 said:


> Coachgirl, these 2 sweaters are too adorable! May I ask where you got them?


I got them from Delia's (I totally forgot that they had a website!)


----------



## agart245

some cheap monday jeans from revolve


----------



## kachesle

Raven jeans for $46(!), down from $230, from Tobi.com  

Not sure if I'll like the seams, but for that price it's worth a shot


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Temperley Dress






Missoni Shirt


----------



## dmitchell15

The blue and white thakoon dress for target that is in all the ads. I guess I don't need to post it. 

Also, I bought a pair of wide leg jeans from the converse line at target (on clearance)


----------



## kachesle

dmitchell15 said:


> The blue and white thakoon dress for target that is in all the ads. I guess I don't need to post it.
> 
> Also, I bought a pair of wide leg jeans from the converse line at target (on clearance)



Please let us know if you like the Thakoon dress, and give us modeling pics when it arrives!  I debated about it for a long time, but I couldn't decide if it would look good on me.

Oh I also got two silk Quinn camis at J. Crew, orig. $78, on clearance for $19.99 - 30% and minus my student discount.  My total for both came to $24!  

(weird, on the J. Crew website they're still $50--so I definitely recommend checking out the store in person)


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

dmitchell15 said:


> The blue and white thakoon dress for target that is in all the ads. I guess I don't need to post it.
> 
> Also, I bought a pair of wide leg jeans from the converse line at target (on clearance)



Ooh, I love that dress, please let us know how well it fits! Congrats!


----------



## Shivadiva

Shopped the net-a-porter sale  Missoni, mike & Chris and Chloé


----------



## MichelleAntonia

kachesle said:


> Please let us know if you like the Thakoon dress, and give us modeling pics when it arrives!  I debated about it for a long time, but I couldn't decide if it would look good on me.
> 
> Oh I also got two silk Quinn camis at J. Crew, orig. $78, on clearance for $19.99 - 30% and minus my student discount.  My total for both came to $24!
> 
> (weird, on the J. Crew website they're still $50--so I definitely recommend checking out the store in person)




LIKE i need anymore reason to go in there!!


----------



## kachesle

MichelleAntonia said:


> LIKE i need anymore reason to go in there!!



Funny thing though--some things (coats especially) were MORE than on the website, whereas all the silk tanks and blouses were less... who knows what's up with that?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i believe that the store does price matching if something is less online. so in the case of the coats, i'm sure if you pointed it out to a SA they would be able to get the lowest price for you.


----------



## NoraV

My most recent in a long line of after Christmas sale purchases...

Thomas Wylde 100% silk dress (orignall $750, got it for $75!)

James Perse cable dress (originally $198, got it for $19.80)

BCBG silk skirt (Originally $128, got it for $12.80)

I ordered everything online and it's all final sale, but I figure I can eBay stuff that doesn't fit/I don't like and get all my money back.


----------



## sep

Zimmerman Shorts (gotta hit the elliptical hard all winter)


----------



## tehkatt

I've been trying to track down this sold out cardigan for AGES and I finally found it on eBay in my size! After a lot of hemming and hawing because I definitely could not afford this, I just bit the bullet and bought it. I've been really loose with my money lately, the holidays have knocked me senseless 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120356244838


----------



## NoraV

You won't regret it. I have this cardigan and I LOVE it.



tehkatt said:


> I've been trying to track down this sold out cardigan for AGES and I finally found it on eBay in my size! After a lot of hemming and hawing because I definitely could not afford this, I just bit the bullet and bought it. I've been really loose with my money lately, the holidays have knocked me senseless
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120356244838


----------



## tehkatt

NoraV said:


> You won't regret it. I have this cardigan and I LOVE it.



omg I'm so glad! Do you think it's too dramatic for everyday wear? That was the only thing holding me back.

Do you remember how much it retailed? I'd totally kick myself if I paid the purchase price after stressing about it for months haha

This new sweater they have is pretty awesome as well. I have a dangerous weakness for appliqued flowers.


----------



## NoraV

I personally wear it as an everyday kind of thing, but then again I love unique looking things and looking different and put together. That's the problem with Anthropologie - everything is so different and the details are so unique that I always end up wanting a lot of stuff.

I can't remember the retail price...I can't remember if I bought it or if my mom got it for me.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Yesterday's clothing purchases:

- Trina Turk red pinstripe pants
- a short sleeved black pleated shirt
- a pair of Hudson jeans


----------



## MichelleAntonia

tehkatt said:


> I've been really loose with my money lately, the holidays have knocked me senseless




me too 

the big VS sale has got me as well....


----------



## kachesle

NoraV said:


> My most recent in a long line of after Christmas sale purchases...
> 
> Thomas Wylde 100% silk dress (orignall $750, got it for $75!)
> 
> James Perse cable dress (originally $198, got it for $19.80)
> 
> BCBG silk skirt (Originally $128, got it for $12.80)
> 
> I ordered everything online and it's all final sale, but I figure I can eBay stuff that doesn't fit/I don't like and get all my money back.



Great deals!  Which site?


----------



## kachesle

Just snagged some amazing deals off the Calypso site, per the Deals & Steals post.  

Silk dress for $15
Cashmere sweater $25
Cashmere dress $25


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My Sale scores from Saks














Additional Scores not on sale
DVF Dress




M Missoni




Steven Alan Shirt





DVF Blouse from DVF website


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ Ladylouboutin,you always pick the best items. You have such a great sense of style! When I grow up I want to have great style too. LOL!


I just bought a calypso 100% cashmere dress for $24.50 and a pink bangle for $9.50. Great deals from the deals and steals section.


----------



## ilove$

tehkatt said:


> I've been trying to track down this sold out cardigan for AGES and I finally found it on eBay in my size! After a lot of hemming and hawing because I definitely could not afford this, I just bit the bullet and bought it. I've been really loose with my money lately, the holidays have knocked me senseless
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120356244838


 

Awesome!
I have this and LOVE it!


----------



## agnes01

I just ordered this:
bodenusa.com/productimages/bag/08AAUT_WH120_BBY.jpg


----------



## agnes01

LadyLouboutin08  I LOVE that DVF blouse!!!!  I think I might have to order that!!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

dmitchell15 said:


> ^^ Ladylouboutin,you always pick the best items. You have such a great sense of style! When I grow up I want to have great style too. LOL!
> 
> 
> I just bought a calypso 100% cashmere dress for $24.50 and a pink bangle for $9.50. Great deals from the deals and steals section.



Thank you, you're not so shabby yourself, I always find myself loving the things you buy!!


----------



## SisiEko

Just scored these boots on Bfly They came in today at work and they are TLF.


----------



## hyacinthus

Nabbed this Black Halo dress today from Chick Downtown. It was the last in my size, and I got it for a steal! It's still full price at Tobi...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

SisiEko said:


> Just scored these boots on Bfly They came in today at work and they are TLF.



Great purchase! I love that outfit Kim K is wearing!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

agnes01 said:


> LadyLouboutin08  I LOVE that DVF blouse!!!!  I think I might have to order that!!!!



Thank you, its very comfy,soft, and slightly flowy. You should order it I also got lucky, and found the DVF moth lace top FINALLY!! I couldn't find it anywhere, but its here now, and I  it. Mine has bigger patches though, looks a lot better IRL


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ok, I'm so excited about these two purchases! I was on a blog, and stumbled across two jewelry designers that I'm falling in love with. The first is Kate Cusack, she makes jewelry entirely from zippers. So I just bought this cuff
Zipper Band Cuff 145.00




The second designer is Made Her Think, they are the ones behind Rihanna's Talon earrings, and rings. So I copied Rihanna, and bought both the earrings, and ring. 
Ring in Gunmetal $77




Earrings in Rhodium $84





http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5175959
http://www.shopmht.com/index.php


----------



## sep

^^  I LOVE that cuff *LadyLouboutin*!


----------



## tehkatt

hyacinthus said:


> Nabbed this Black Halo dress today from Chick Downtown. It was the last in my size, and I got it for a steal! It's still full price at Tobi...



I LOVE Black Halo so much, great choice, especially the steal part!




			
				ilove$ said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> I have this and LOVE it!



Yay ilove$! I know it's a fabulous little cardigan isn't it? By the way, do you remember how much it retailed for back when Anthro carried it?


----------



## lantana19

Fox collar leather jacket from Dillard's


----------



## hyacinthus

tehkatt said:


> I LOVE Black Halo so much, great choice, especially the steal part!



Thanks! Just over $100 with shipping was too good to pass up. Unfortunately, a rep from Chick Downtown called, and they were out of size 2s, so they offered me a size 0. Here's hoping this particular style has a loooot of stretch!


----------



## ColdSteel

Thrift Town had all their clothes at 50% off today. Not that they're expensive, but any extra helps! I got a lovely ivory silk J.Crew dress for $2.50! It's a style from 2005. It's got spaghetti straps and a little bow under the chest.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^amazing! i love jcrew and i love thrift town!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

lantana19 said:


> Fox collar leather jacket from Dillard's



Ooh, nice!


----------



## BasketballCourt

Since I couldn't find a stock pic, here is a headband I got from Banana Republic today: 






I ordered this velvet skirt from the BR website (on sale woohoo!):







I tried this on in the Urban Outfitters store and fell in love with it but they didn't have my size, so I ordered this online also:


----------



## NoraV

I think Black Halo can run a little big...I know I tried a size zero in the cutout Jackie O dress, and it still could have been smaller at the hips and waist. For reference, I'm 5'7'', 115.



hyacinthus said:


> Thanks! Just over $100 with shipping was too good to pass up. Unfortunately, a rep from Chick Downtown called, and they were out of size 2s, so they offered me a size 0. Here's hoping this particular style has a loooot of stretch!


----------



## hyacinthus

NoraV said:


> I think Black Halo can run a little big...I know I tried a size zero in the cutout Jackie O dress, and it still could have been smaller at the hips and waist. For reference, I'm 5'7'', 115.



I have the (non-cutout) Jackie O dress in jade, in a size 0. It still has a bit of room, so I'm hoping that this dress will fit as well...more concerned about the bust, though, due to the cut of this dress. But yeah, BH definitely seems to run a tad large!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

BasketballCourt said:


> Since I couldn't find a stock pic, here is a headband I got from Banana Republic today:



I love this!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

BasketballCourt said:


> Since I couldn't find a stock pic, here is a headband I got from Banana Republic today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered this velvet skirt from the BR website (on sale woohoo!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this on in the Urban Outfitters store and fell in love with it but they didn't have my size, so I ordered this online also:



such cute things!


----------



## lantana19

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ooh, nice!



Thanks LadyLoub!!!


----------



## BasketballCourt

Thank you LadyLouboutin and MichelleAntonia!


----------



## Oruka

Bought two things from urban outfitters last night:











Also bought a pair of jeans and stretch pants from NY & Co.

I am curbing down my shopping to just one small item per month. My extra money is going to go to my bbag fund haha


----------



## MsFrida

I got two pairs of Hugo Boss pants and a silk/cashmere cardigan for 50% off today, yay!


----------



## krazy4bags

Bought a few things from BR a couple days ago...they had a huge sale!! Extra 20% off on all sale items and Extra 30% off on ALL DRESSES!!! Plus I had a "15% off Choose Your Own Personal Day Sale" coupon, so I got everything for great prices! I was in heaven!


----------



## NoraV

hyacinthus said:


> I have the (non-cutout) Jackie O dress in jade, in a size 0. It still has a bit of room, so I'm hoping that this dress will fit as well...more concerned about the bust, though, due to the cut of this dress. But yeah, BH definitely seems to run a tad large!



That would be my area of concern as well. 32/34D here. I hope it works out for you! Great Dress!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Just ordered this vest for the winter months (my credit card has taken a hit this year but my wardrobe is now well equipped to deal with the winter lol).  Plus reduced to $590 so can't resist a bargain.

http://www.fursource.com/raccoon-fur-vest-with-collar-p-643.html

fursource.com/product_thumb.php?img=images/95303-04.jpg&w=300&h=375


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oruka said:


> Bought two things from urban outfitters last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought a pair of jeans and stretch pants from NY & Co.
> 
> I am curbing down my shopping to just one small item per month. My extra money is going to go to my bbag fund haha



Urban outfitters always has really cute stuff. I both items!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Prada_Princess said:


> Just ordered this vest for the winter months (my credit card has taken a hit this year but my wardrobe is now well equipped to deal with the winter lol).  Plus reduced to $590 so can't resist a bargain.
> 
> http://www.fursource.com/raccoon-fur-vest-with-collar-p-643.html
> 
> fursource.com/product_thumb.php?img=images/95303-04.jpg&w=300&h=375



Nice! It looks so warm!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

krazy4bags said:


> Bought a few things from BR a couple days ago...they had a huge sale!! Extra 20% off on all sale items and Extra 30% off on ALL DRESSES!!! Plus I had a "15% off Choose Your Own Personal Day Sale" coupon, so I got everything for great prices! I was in heaven!



The blue sweater with the buttons is really cute! Great Purchases!


----------



## bisousx

Alice and Olivia floral top, from neiman marcus online.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ok... I need to stop.... Sorry about the pics being so large!
Twenty8Twelve Cardigan




See By Chloe Jumper




See By Chloe Shirt




Dsquared blouse







Roberto Cavalli Cardigan, and Blouse- This was my favorite


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Continued
Sass and Bide Jacket




Sass and Bide Jacket w/ matching Shirt








3.1 Phillip Lim Leather Jacket


----------



## sep

^^ OMG!  I love your Sass and Bide goodies!


----------



## shesnochill

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Dsquared blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Cardigan, and Blouse- This was my favorite



*LadyLoub*, may I ask where I can purchase these two beautiful tops? I love them!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bisousx said:


> Alice and Olivia floral top, from neiman marcus online.



Ooh, that's cute, does it come in another color?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

annaversary said:


> *LadyLoub*, may I ask where I can purchase these two beautiful tops? I love them!



I got them from Luisaviaroma.com they just got some of their spring inventory in, and they have a lot of cute stuff!

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/


----------



## bisousx

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ok... I need to stop.... Sorry about the pics being so large!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roberto Cavalli Cardigan, and Blouse- This was my favorite




Goodness, this is hot!!!  May I ask where you got it from? edit: nm just read your post

And my halter top only comes in that colour combo.. it's a preorder too.


----------



## hairsprayhead

Cynthia Rowley Blueberry Brocade Skirt from Gilt- it ended up only being $50, after I used a $25 referral discount.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

hairsprayhead said:


> Cynthia Rowley Blueberry Brocade Skirt from Gilt- it ended up only being $50, after I used a $25 referral discount.



Wow, that skirt is gorgeous!! I need to go visit, Gilt! Congrats!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Black Halo top - after seeing ladylouboutin08´s post 





Converse by John Varvatos Slant Pocket Pant in Cream






Matthew Williamson Empire Waist Spaghetti Strap dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brasilian_Babe said:


> Black Halo top - after seeing ladylouboutin08
> 
> Matthew Williamson Empire Waist Spaghetti Strap dress
> mytheresa.com/shop/files/detailed_images/370_5091_002.jpg



Yay, you got it! I hope you love it!! Now the question is where did you find that beautiful Matthew Williamson dress? It gorgeous!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

My purchases today:
DSW booties (love 'em & they were cheap!)




Then I bought this coat from Macy's... Its made by Guess, Love it since I needed a short black wool coat since I already have a 3/4 length one..




Here's a couple modeling pics:


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Yay, you got it! I hope you love it!! Now the question is where did you find that beautiful Matthew Williamson dress? It gorgeous!!



I got the dress on sale from mytheresa.com, here's the link: 
http://82.149.233.169/shop/product.php?productid=3409&cat=106&page=3

It was about 70% off the original price and i also scored the VAT deduction


----------



## Bitten

Yay!!! Just picked up a BEAUTIFUL navy chiffon Saba dress for $179 reduced from $279!

Loving the dresses this season!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Sad to say but my last purchase was Hollister Laguna Skinnies. There just so comfortable!		 				 				

Also Steve Madden Arizonaas for $20! Score! In black
http://www.stevemadden.com/item.aspx?id=46796


----------



## hairsprayhead

CoachGirl12 said:


> My purchases today:
> DSW booties (love 'em & they were cheap!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I bought this coat from Macy's... Its made by Guess, Love it since I needed a short black wool coat since I already have a 3/4 length one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple modeling pics:



The booties are cute, but I LOVE that coat!  It looks great on you- good find!


----------



## hairsprayhead

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I got the dress on sale from mytheresa.com, here's the link:
> http://82.149.233.169/shop/product.php?productid=3409&cat=106&page=3
> 
> It was about 70% off the original price and i also scored the VAT deduction



That dress is GORGEOUS!


----------



## quenda

I just brought an orange and blue cardigans from the gap. They was on sale for $10 a peice.


----------



## Myliecad

Black jeans by Lafayette 148 at Saks. No pictures because they were way too long and I have to wait for them to get altered since I'm so short . Saks is pretty picked over, but there are great deals if you can find anything.


----------



## Oruka

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Continued
> Sass and Bide Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sass and Bide Jacket w/ matching Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.1 Phillip Lim Leather Jacket


 
Loooove all these items. You have awesome taste.


----------



## Oruka

CoachGirl12 said:


> My purchases today:
> DSW booties (love 'em & they were cheap!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I bought this coat from Macy's... Its made by Guess, Love it since I needed a short black wool coat since I already have a 3/4 length one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a couple modeling pics:


 
Great finds! The jacket looks perfect on you.


----------



## parlezvouslv

Abercrombie & Fitch cardigan and long sleeved tees

I  simple and basic classics and these are great. I absolutely LOVE this cardigan!! The fit is perfect and it is super soft. I plan on buying another in gray  I also got a couple of long sleeved tees that are very comfy.  I plan on getting more in mocha, oatmeal and gray  (YES I love plain things! hehe)


----------



## CoachGirl12

parlezvouslv said:


> Abercrombie & Fitch cardigan and long sleeved tees
> 
> I  simple and basic classics and these are great. I absolutely LOVE this cardigan!! The fit is perfect and it is super soft. I plan on buying another in gray  I also got a couple of long sleeved tees that are very comfy.  I plan on getting more in mocha, oatmeal and gray  (YES I love plain things! hehe)


Super cute! I love Abercrombie!


----------



## SunnyT

Just ordered this Velvet top from Revolve (pic from their site):






Also ordered a bunch more of my staple tees, extra-long cap sleeve by LA Made.

Hubby ordered these Nine West boots for Xmas (smarty! ) but they were defective so I'm waiting on a replacement pair (photo from Piperlime):


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Oruka said:


> Loooove all these items. You have awesome taste.



Thank you! Almost everything on the Sass and Bide website is on sale BTW.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I got the dress on sale from mytheresa.com, here's the link:
> http://82.149.233.169/shop/product.php?productid=3409&cat=106&page=3
> 
> It was about 70% off the original price and i also scored the VAT deduction



Thanks for the link! Its really pretty, and flowy, I love it. The price is  too, great score!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

SunnyT- I love the color of that velvet top!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I clean out my closet to make space, then I go buy stuff to fill the space Gotta find another hobby! 

Stuff from Twinkle
Shirt




Blouse




Sweater




Shirt- This was my fav! 




Prada Shirt


----------



## SunnyT

Thanks, LadyL! It was hard to choose...other sites also had it in a faded gray and a gorgeous plummy purple.

That Prada shirt you just posted has me drooling...you can never have too much basic black, especially with great detailing like that.

BTW, since you mentioned cleaning out your closet...drop me a PM if you ever have a yard sale.


----------



## kristag0619

Some recent bargain finds...





HH for Target hobo...the best quality of their designer lines that I've seen yet.  I couldn't resist!





Flutter sleeve top from Target came to $4.98!





Paige Blue Heights skinny jean in Grey Walls


----------



## hairsprayhead

kristag0619 said:


> Some recent bargain finds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HH for Target hobo...the best quality of their designer lines that I've seen yet.  I couldn't resist!



Eek!  I didn't realize that was out yet.  I agree- that bag looks great!


----------



## kachesle

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thank you! Almost everything on the Sass and Bide website is on sale BTW.




Do they deliver to the US?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

kachesle said:


> Do they deliver to the US?



Yep!


----------



## Karenada

Just purchased this dress from minauk one of many clothing that i have bought already from the winter sale and also a bday present.
minauk.com/product/img/DR910/2/DR_910_MUS_FP_M.jpg


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Only three things today! I used my store credits for these purchases
Stella McCartney Blouse




Vanessa Bruno Blouse




Stella McCartney Shoes


----------



## fettfleck

I bought a little black dress from Hugo Boss (so simple, but sooo sexy!), a short, but very warm jacket from Sisley, a black blouse from H&M and a top and cashmere shorts from COS!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Went on a minispree at revolve
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=PROJECT-WO35&c=Jackets+%26+Coats&s=C&n=n
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=TT-WD188&c=Skirts&s=C&n=n
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=SCRA-WO19&c=Sweaters+%26+Knits&s=C&n=n
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=MICH-WO174&c=Sweaters+%26+Knits&s=C&n=n
http://ns1.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/LARO-WD68_V1.jpg

I had a lot of money there


----------



## Bloomie08

Matthew Williamson Empire Waist Spaghetti Strap dress
mytheresa.com/shop/files/detailed_images/370_5091_002.jpg[/quote]

I love this dress! where did you buy it from?


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Roland Mouret Jacket


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Roland Mouret Jacket



ooh, I love that!!


----------



## hairsprayhead

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Only three things today! I used my store credits for these purchases
> Stella McCartney Blouse



That Stella McCartney blouse is freaking GORGEOUS!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

luckyblonde3295 said:


> Roland Mouret Jacket




holy crapsicle, that's amazing!


----------



## pisdapisda79

I  this blouse, where is it from?

Vanessa Bruno Blouse


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

pisdapisda79 said:


> I  this blouse, where is it from?
> 
> Vanessa Bruno Blouse



Thanks, I got it on Netaporter.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

hairsprayhead said:


> That Stella McCartney blouse is freaking GORGEOUS!



Thanks, Stella McCartney always designs the best stuff!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

Thanks *LadyLouboutin08* and *MichelleAntonia*! I was so excited when I found one in my size, and it fits like a glove!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I was on Saks website, when I saw the shirt I've been waiting for since I first saw it on Oscar De La Renta's site in Nov!! Now its on its way to me!
Oscar De La Renta Blouse





BG just got some stuff from Spring 09 in......
Stella McCartney Shirt, and Jeans (Hope they fit, this will be my first pair!)







Stella McCartney Blouse


----------



## Elsie87

^^^Fab!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Elsie87 said:


> ^^^Fab!



Thank you, that's what happens when you have nothing to do at work, and you sit at a desk all day!!


----------



## Deborah1986

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I was on Saks website, when I saw the shirt I've been waiting for since I first saw it on Oscar De La Renta's site in Nov!! Now its on its way to me!
> Oscar De La Renta Blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BG just got some stuff from Spring 09 in......
> Stella McCartney Shirt, and Jeans (Hope they fit, this will be my first pair!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney Blouse


 
_love it_


----------



## vlore

*LadyL,* all of the clothes you buy are gorgeous!!! You must have one heck of a closet


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Yesterday at NR I bought 3 Faconnable shirts and a pair of Stuart Weitzman platform wedge slingbacks (perfect for summer!). All 4 items cost around $58!


----------



## plumaplomb

sorry, what is NR?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

plumaplomb said:


> sorry, what is NR?


 
Nordstrom Rack. They are having amazing sales right now. I may go back later today!


----------



## plumaplomb

thanks!! i don't think they have one around where i live..... oh well....


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> *LadyL,* all of the clothes you buy are gorgeous!!! You must have one heck of a closet



Thank you!! Believe it or not, I was never so heavily into clothes until this year! Always liked them, and shopped before, but this year I've gone crazy!! I try to balance it out though, if I buy new pieces I try to get rid of old pieces.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

HermesNewbie said:


> Nordstrom Rack. They are having amazing sales right now. I may go back later today!



Ok, we need a Nordstroms rack here!!! I'm always hearing someone post about all the great deals they get on sunnies, and jeans..... I'm really curious to go, and look...


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Deborah1986 said:


> _love it_



Thank you! Hopefully everything fits great, especially the first shirt, I've been wanting it forever!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ok, we need a Nordstroms rack here!!! I'm always hearing someone post about all the great deals they get on sunnies, and jeans..... I'm really curious to go, and look...


 
I think you can search for a store near you on their Web site. I've found a lot of amazing deals there: A Kate Spade purse, Coach Jilly flats, Gucci and Valentino sunglasses, as well as lots of cute tops and dresses. I try to go there at least once a week to see what's new.


----------



## Pinkdancer

I bought this yesterday, only to realize it has been marked down to $129.99 today. I should have waited 24 hours.







I also bought a J Crew argyle cardigan, a Rebecca Taylor blazer and a pair of Joe's jeans.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pinkdancer said:


> I bought this yesterday, only to realize it has been marked down to $129.99 today. I should have waited 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a J Crew argyle cardigan, a Rebecca Taylor blazer and a pair of Joe's jeans.



I love the color, very nice!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I tried to resist ladies, I really did! Sorry for the enormous pics, didn't think they would be that big!

Elizabeth and James Tokyo Blouse




Elizabeth and James Button Down 




Anna Sui Dress




Twinkle Blouse- On Sale 







Twinkle Blouse- Have the blue one, liked the brown one too


----------



## LarissaB

Pinkdancer said:


> I bought this yesterday, only to realize it has been marked down to $129.99 today. I should have waited 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bought a J Crew argyle cardigan, a Rebecca Taylor blazer and a pair of Joe's jeans.


 
I love this coat. I bought one this color last year. I wore it so much that he needs some repairs.  I am just too lazy to take it in. I ended up by a purple one this year.

Gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## CoachGirl12

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I tried to resist ladies, I really did! Sorry for the enormous pics, didn't think they would be that big!
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkle Blouse- Have the blue one, liked the brown one too


Hey LadyLouboutin08, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get this lovely top? Its so gorgeous!


----------



## shesnochill

*LadyLoub*, I would love to raid your closet. LOl!

May I ask where you found this and if it comes in any other colors?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

annaversary said:


> *LadyLoub*, I would love to raid your closet. LOl!
> 
> May I ask where you found this and if it comes in any other colors?



I got this from Nordstorm's website. Its the same blouse Vanessa Hudgens had on except they're calling this color lavender it think. 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3022499...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007662&P=1

See


----------



## Oruka

^omg I love this top in the lavender color. so sad I cant shop anymore for a long time.


----------



## parlezvouslv

CoachGirl12 said:


> Super cute! I love Abercrombie!




Thanks! I love it too. I worked there for 2 years and I just recently "quit"  (just kinda stopped working, hopefully I am still in the system hehe) and I am still addicted and going through minor withdrawl symptoms.  I LOVE ANF


----------



## prapea

I cannot find pictures online. I bought a Kennetch Cole trench coat in black. It was an awesome deal too. Original $130 and got it for 50% off. Since I bought it in NJ, no tax either


----------



## fieryfashionist

I found a great navy blue wool Burberry peacoat on sale last week, and I bought this coat on sale online (my size is sold out now).

http://www.burberryusaonline.com/pr...=3145853&cp=2284855.3376852&parentPage=family

Other than that, a bunch of stuff from the NM sale, and several J Brands (on sale too!) from revolve.


----------



## downrabbithole

^^^ love it! Gorge!


----------



## coach4me

Dh bought me a lovely Cashmere cardigan for our aniversary ( I collect cashmere, so when he's stuck for a gift he knows that always works!) and I bought a pair of Jessica Simpson shoes last week. I ususally wouldn't look twice at her stuff, but these just caught my eye and they were on major sale, so I figured, why not?


----------



## CoachGirl12

parlezvouslv said:


> Thanks! I love it too. I worked there for 2 years and I just recently "quit"  (just kinda stopped working, hopefully I am still in the system hehe) and I am still addicted and going through minor withdrawl symptoms.  I LOVE ANF


haha, yeah I use to work there too! I loved working there although I would spend my whole paycheck like the same day I got it! LOL...


----------



## PHENOMENON

My latest


----------



## vlore

Got really cheap tees and leggings at Express / ideal for my coffee and supermarket runs 

got one in every color ($6.99)





got it in black + charcoal grey (not white) 
$19.50 / buy 1 get 1 50% off





open cardi in black + black/white stripes 
$29.50 / buy 1 get 1 50%off


----------



## shoogrrl

Never had anything from these designers so I decided to give em a try with some pretty good deals:

*Rick Owen Lilies jersey top:*




*
Peter Som Layered Sweater top:*


----------



## Lec8504

PHENOMENON said:


> My latest


 

oooo this is too cute!  Is it a longer top or a dress?  Also where did you get this from?  TIA!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

shoogrrl said:


> Never had anything from these designers so I decided to give em a try with some pretty good deals:
> 
> *Rick Owen Lilies jersey top:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Peter Som Layered Sweater top:*



I like the Peter Som Sweater! Did it come from Kirna Zabete?


----------



## shesnochill

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I got this from Nordstorm's website. Its the same blouse Vanessa Hudgens had on except they're calling this color lavender it think.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3022499...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6007662&P=1
> 
> See


 
Thanks so much *LadyLoub*!

Hrm, I don't see the BLACK ONE on Nordies.com.. where can I get the black one? Darn, I want both now!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

annaversary said:


> Thanks so much *LadyLoub*!
> 
> Hrm, I don't see the BLACK ONE on Nordies.com.. where can I get the black one? Darn, I want both now!



I got the black one from Madison's website, but its gone now. After it was seen on Vanessa Hudgens they sold really quickly. I haven't seen them on anyone else's website either. My advice would be to call around to Madison Los Angeles, and Intermix, and ask about it.


----------



## shoogrrl

*LadyLouboutin* -- Yes, I got it from the KZ website.  They've got some great deals lately.


----------



## darlinga

Revolve just had a HUGE sale after Christmas, so I got True Religion Super T's, COH Ingrids, Seven for all mankind A's!  And they all fit!  No returns!  Yay!


----------



## vlore

Let me tell u, lately Victoria Secret has some super cute things / let's see how these pan out:


----------



## pearlisthegurl

for 70$

josephstores.com/e/images-l/TORY701WW-black.jpg


----------



## PHENOMENON

Lec8504 said:


> oooo this is too cute! Is it a longer top or a dress? Also where did you get this from? TIA!


 thanks, it's a long top and it's from Miss Selfridge


----------



## purse collector

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I tried to resist ladies, I really did! Sorry for the enormous pics, didn't think they would be that big!
> 
> Elizabeth and James Tokyo Blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth and James Button Down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Sui Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkle Blouse- On Sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkle Blouse- Have the blue one, liked the brown one too


LadyLoub...can you please please be my stylist?  (seriously I need help) I love your style .  I've been looking at this thread and always wonder "what did ladyloub buy today?"


----------



## shopalot

I recently bought this NL jacket!


----------



## plumaplomb

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1231521321105&ev19=1:1


----------



## Deborah1986

plumaplomb said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1231521321105&ev19=1:1


 

_vey nice_


----------



## Deborah1986

vlore said:


> Let me tell u, lately Victoria Secret has some super cute things / let's see how these pan out:
> View attachment 640234
> View attachment 640235
> 
> View attachment 640236
> View attachment 640237
> 
> View attachment 640238


 

_love it _
_I love victoria secret sadly we have no store in the netherlands_


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

purse collector said:


> LadyLoub...can you please please be my stylist?  (seriously I need help) I love your style .  I've been looking at this thread and always wonder "what did ladyloub buy today?"



:shame: Thank you!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CoachGirl12 said:


> Hey LadyLouboutin08, if you don't mind me asking, where did you get this lovely top? Its so gorgeous!



Thank you! I got it from Shopbop.com. Here's the link http://www.shopbop.com/angel-shawl-...4302042122&fm=browse-brand-viewall-shopbysize They only have it in brown though, I got the blue one here http://shop.twinkleliving.com/s.nl/it.A/id.1519/.f?sc=10&category=4875


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Nothing too crazy today
Pencey Shirt




Mara Hoffman Jacket- I loved the colors




Shoshanna Bikini- Yeah, I know, its January! I love buying swimwear though


----------



## shoptilludrop4

lots of boots and a blue leather jacket and rocker tees like:


----------



## plain jane doe

Oops, someone already asked ... had just written I loved your E&J tops, LadyLouboutin!


----------



## LAltiero85

I bought a few little things...

--Silver hoops

--pashmina scarf






--Old Navy cardigan in "Gentle Fawn"


----------



## nordia5

Where'd you get this bikini??



LadyLouboutin08 said:


>


----------



## prof ash

VS Shawl Collar Cardigan that was so talked about on the Vanessa Hudgens' Sweater Thread over in 'Celebrity Bags & Style' haha ~ I LOVE it! I'm wearing it a different way each time and it is sooo cute and comfortable!


----------



## prof ash




----------



## shoogrrl

I'm soooo lusting after LV's Stephen Sprouse leopard print shawl, but it's out of my price range.  Instead, I found a great deal on Bluefly for this baby from *Kashmere* for $109 (and $20 off using coupon):


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

nordia5 said:


> Where'd you get this bikini??



I got it from shopbop.com Its by Shoshanna


----------



## downrabbithole

Charlotte Ronson




T-bags


----------



## MichelleAntonia

oh crap VS Pink got me my the balls again... :shame:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

downrabbithole said:


> T-bags



love this!!


----------



## downrabbithole

Thanks! Its by some no name designer....the one above it is T Bags. However, I can't say "T Bags" without giggling like a 14-year-old boy.


----------



## fettfleck

I bought that gorgeous Hugo Boss black dress. Here in combination with a forest green pashmina and my new MJ Carter Jr.


----------



## plumaplomb

fettfleck that is so pretty!! i love that color pashmina by the way....


----------



## fettfleck

plumaplomb said:


> fettfleck that is so pretty!! i love that color pashmina by the way....



Thank you plumaplomb! I love pashminas, so I have four in different colors. This one is my newest addition. There is no color name, but it is like a forest green.


----------



## orchidsuns

I bought these two vests from UO on sale and 2 thrifted blazers.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

from Urban Outfitters, not ebay, thats just the only photo I could find.


----------



## vlore

shoogrrl said:


> I'm soooo lusting after LV's Stephen Sprouse leopard print shawl, but it's out of my price range.  Instead, I found a great deal on Bluefly for this baby from *Kashmere* for $109 (and $20 off using coupon):



 Congrats!!!


----------



## elmel

i just bought this nanette lepore to wear on my 21st birthday!! it was 595 marked down to 300!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Great Purchases Everyone!!
*Elmel-* I love that dress! You got a great deal too!

I only have two purchases today! 
Stella McCartney Shirt- I'm really nervous about how I should wear this:wondering, I'll see when it get here




See by Chloe Tank


----------



## lulu22

downrabbithole said:


> Charlotte Ronson


 
Where did you get this dress? I love it!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

Got these Rock & Republic purple varnish fume jeans in the mail today from eBay for $122 shipped!


----------



## CoachGirl12

HOTasFCUK said:


> Got these Rock & Republic purple varnish fume jeans in the mail today from eBay for $122 shipped!


WOW, those are some hot jeans!! Love 'em!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

^ Thanks! I kinda promised my boyfriend no more jeans ( i have over 12 pairs of R&R already & he thinks i spent a few thousand on!) but i got them for a really good deal! Holt Renfrew had them priced at almost $300 or maybe more & that is without the 13% Ontario sales tax! I always get my R&R authenticated before buying from eBay and all my friends & family think i spend $300-$400 on my jeans! I learned never to pay retail for jeans especially here in canada where we pay almost double for R&R!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I got two shimmery tank tunics from H&M they are having an awesome buy one get one free sale. Sorry no pics.


----------



## CoachGirl12

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I got two shimmery tank tunics from H&M they are having an awesome buy one get one free sale. Sorry no pics.


Love H&M!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Bally Fringe Top- I'm really starting to like fringe


----------



## plumaplomb

Etienne Aigner boots
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260343083751


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

plumaplomb said:


> Etienne Aigner boots
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260343083751



Cute


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Michael Kors Sweater


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^That is one gorgeous MK sweater Lady!


----------



## plumaplomb

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Cute


thanks!! i love ALL your purchases........... can you model the stella sweater once you get it? I'd like to see how you end up styling it!


----------



## bisousx

Missoni Marita dress from ebay


----------



## KristyDarling

Just got this for $77 with the 20 percent off Revolveclothing code (revolvepeople09). Regular price was $138 and I had been watching it for a couple months now....was so glad to see it go on sale AND get the 20% code!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bisousx said:


> Missoni Marita dress from ebay



I  this!


----------



## bisousx

^ me too! I pray that it fits.. lol!


----------



## Pinkdancer

Love the dress, bisousx!

I just bought this Rebecca Taylor dress. I'm between sizes right now, so I hope it fits.


----------



## KristyDarling

bisousx said:


> Missoni Marita dress from ebay


Oh my, I LOVE this dress!


----------



## Oruka

Pinkdancer said:


> Love the dress, bisousx!
> 
> I just bought this Rebecca Taylor dress. I'm between sizes right now, so I hope it fits.


 
Oooo me likeeee!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pinkdancer said:


> Love the dress, bisousx!
> 
> I just bought this Rebecca Taylor dress. I'm between sizes right now, so I hope it fits.



I love this!! I was looking for this except I wanted the shirt version but its all sold out. I hope it fits! Enjoy!


----------



## Mausi08

Got this beautiful DKNY Jacket on Sale - it was the last one in my size!


----------



## Mausi08

Also ordered some items for summer... 
1.Diane von Furstenberg Top
2.Paul&Joe Tunic
3.Pucci Dress
4.Wolford Blouse


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mausi08 said:


> Also ordered some items for summer...
> 1.Diane von Furstenberg Top
> 2.Paul&Joe Tunic
> 3.Pucci Dress
> 4.Wolford Blouse



I love that Pucci dress!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

New Stuff!!
Stella McCartney Blouse




Blouse from Netaporter


----------



## tehkatt

ADAM sweater I've been lussttting over for forever. I was waffling between grey and oxblood, but I think the latter color probably suits my skin tone better.









Geren Ford Ribbon Tank. Still on the fence whether or not I should keep it or not.






And lastly, I'm thisclose to buying this BCBG Metallic top, because it's so gorgeous and I love the ruffles and embellished belt, but I'm not sure how useful it's going to be in terms of daily use. Should I get it, even though I might wear it once or twice a year? What about the fact that it'll probably fall out of fashion favor by 2010 (I can imagine the collar looking clowny in a couple months..)?


----------



## tehkatt

Instead of getting the Metallic top, I ended up buying a BCBG RUNWAY dress. I really hope it fits :s


----------



## fettfleck

A classic: the Bench Fleece jacket in beige.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that's awesome? what site did you get it from?


----------



## fettfleck

Thank you, I got it from a site called www.frontlineshop.com. Brand is Bench. 

But this is a German online shop. Maybe you try googling "Bench". The name of that jacket is "Sora II".


----------



## Sophie-Rose

three Zara Men's jumpers (silk&cotton mix - LOVE THESE!!!)


----------



## glossie

got this onesie yesterday






is it ok with wedges?








worn another way.


----------



## CoachGirl12

tehkatt said:


> Instead of getting the Metallic top, I ended up buying a BCBG RUNWAY dress. I really hope it fits :s


WOW, gorgeous!


----------



## lantana19

It-girl coat from VS in dove grey


----------



## plumaplomb

lantana19 said:


> It-girl coat from VS in dove grey



please post modeling pics when you get this coat!! i love this coat in this color but ultimately passed on it because i couldn't figure out my size and i have weird shoulders. i think it is beautiful! congrats!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

J crew:



New Coat:



Boots but in grey:


----------



## CoachGirl12

pisdapisda79 said:


> J crew:
> Boots but in grey:


oooo love the boots! wish i could find a pair that would fit my calves, damn sports! LOL


----------



## plumaplomb

^ ITA..... those are HOT


----------



## arireyes

Frye Boots, and Mackage coat


----------



## MichelleAntonia

CoachGirl12 said:


> oooo love the boots! wish i could find a pair that would fit my calves, damn sports! LOL




i have the EXACT same problem  SUPER annoying....


----------



## tehkatt

CoachGirl12 said:


> WOW, gorgeous!



Thanks! Now all I need is an opportunity to wear it, haha


----------



## lantana19

plumaplomb said:


> please post modeling pics when you get this coat!! i love this coat in this color but ultimately passed on it because i couldn't figure out my size and i have weird shoulders. i think it is beautiful! congrats!!



Thank you! I'll definitely post pics when it arrives!


----------



## roussel

I got these
BCBG Gold dress
Joe's Black Wool coat
Marc by Marc Jacobs skirt
Classiques Entier top
Trina Turk halter top


----------



## arireyes

..


----------



## roussel

Also these

Jcrew Astrid Jacket
Banana Republic Taffeta skirt
The Limited Floral skirt


----------



## SFlove

Just got this Juicy dress yesterday, but in navy blue.


----------



## Lec8504

bought these at 75% off at the crazy sale Ron Herman is having 










 i love the back 






 sooo cute and it's only $24!






100% cashmere scarf...I want to wear this at night when I go to Hawaii in the summer


----------



## MichelleAntonia

roussel said:


> Also these
> 
> Jcrew Astrid Jacket




i got that too!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Lec8504 said:


> i love the back
> 
> sooo cute and it's only $24!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% cashmere scarf...I want to wear this at night when I go to Hawaii in the summer



i'm going to hawaii this summer too, and i've had clothes for my trip since last summer! lol


----------



## Tangerine

SFlove said:


> Just got this Juicy dress yesterday, but in navy blue.



OOOhh nice. I so want something like this. I have an obscene amount of every kind of pants jeans, sweaters, tops, but I don't have ANYTHING like this...

Yes, I am genius at *justification*


----------



## divalicioust

Those darn emails in my inbox advertising a sale get me every time. I picked up some sale items from gap.com.  $23.99 (jeans) and $13.99 cropped pants, can't beat it!   I'm tall and GAP is one of the few websites that sells their pants/jeans in long lengths so I always make sure I stock up.​ 
gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/590/590543/main/gp590543-00p01v01.jpg

gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/585/585474/main/gp585474-00p01v01.jpg

gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/585/585473/main/gp585473-00p01v01.jpg


----------



## SFlove

Tangerine said:


> OOOhh nice. I so want something like this. I have an obscene amount of every kind of pants jeans, sweaters, tops, but I don't have ANYTHING like this...
> 
> Yes, I am genius at *justification*



This dress is soo comfortable and cute, I recommend it. 

My justification was that I had a Juicy gift card and, after keeping it in my wallet for a year, figured it was about time to spend it.


----------



## plumaplomb

I just got these on a whim but I don't know if I'll keep them... I like them so much but they're not something that I would usually wear. I'm trying to mix it up though. Let me know what you think!! (I got them in black)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IGYLEQ/ref=cm_cr_mts_prod_img


----------



## sw0pp

A Zara Coat Sasha Pivovarova wore in the ads, got it on sale ^^ I love how it falls when open and when closed...


----------



## NoraV

Just picked these up this afternoon, and all were the last ones in my size!

Mint Jodi Arnold silk blouse
Karen Zambos Vintage Couture top
Development tuxedo tank


----------



## MichelleAntonia

SFlove said:


> This dress is soo comfortable and cute, I recommend it.
> 
> My justification was that I had a Juicy gift card and, after keeping it in my wallet for a year, figured it was about time to spend it.



 i would've spent it the day i got it!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

plumaplomb said:


> I just got these on a whim but I don't know if I'll keep them... I like them so much but they're not something that I would usually wear. I'm trying to mix it up though. Let me know what you think!! (I got them in black)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001IGYLEQ/ref=cm_cr_mts_prod_img




keep! you can wear them with a lot of different things


----------



## vlore

I am so hard to shop jeans for and these *Express* fit


----------



## plain jane doe

The one on the right is my first foray into the world of final sale *fingers crossed*


----------



## jsc6

just picked these up at the holts now or never sale

marc by marc jacobs






DVF top





and an elizabeth and james blazer


----------



## tehkatt

Whoops, forgot this thread is apparel only!


----------



## Pinkdancer

roussel said:


> I got these
> BCBG Gold dress
> Joe's Black Wool coat
> Marc by Marc Jacobs skirt
> Classiques Entier top
> Trina Turk halter top



I was planning on buying that Trina Turk halter, but they ran out of my size. I'm going to have to scour eBay now. Nice purchases!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

jsc6- Love that DVF top!


----------



## tehkatt

Thayer Tie Neck Blouse, but in a pink nude.


----------



## roussel

Got this puffer jacket from BR.  I like it since it is very lightweight (70% down) and so warm, plus it is only like $30.


----------



## shopdrop99

Bought this Ever leather jacket from Revolve...can't wait to receive it.


----------



## Pinkdancer

Ordered this Catherine Malandrino dress the other day:


----------



## Ilgin

My recent purchases are

a silk white shirt (with black stripes) and a basic white sweater from Giorgio Armani and a white silk top from John Galliano


----------



## roussel

jsc6 love those tops you got.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Pinkdancer said:


> Ordered this Catherine Malandrino dress the other day:



I love that dress! Catherine Malandrino is amazing!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

My most recent haul from last week and today
Nina Ricci Cardigan-Last week
Mike and Chris Shirt-Last week
Thomas Wylde Shirt
Thakoon Shirt


----------



## vlore

*Tolani* Pebbles scarf


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> *Tolani* Pebbles scarf



Nice!


----------



## keodi

roussel said:


> Got this puffer jacket from BR. I like it since it is very lightweight (70% down) and so warm, plus it is only like $30.


 
nice deal! my recent purchase was a pair of joes jeans honey fit for 29.99 on clearence


----------



## seattleista

Just ordered these...BCBG tops and Plenty by Tracy Reese and Miss Sixty dresses. : )


----------



## SunnyT

Just ordered another few pairs of Joe's Honey on sale, but nowhere close to as good as your score, *keodi*. Lucky duck! 

The only thing I hate about buying jeans is that I won't be able to wear them for ages, since it takes me forever to get them hemmed. Even with platform boots, they drag in the dust. Stupid short legs.


----------



## hairsprayhead

SunnyT said:


> Just ordered another few pairs of Joe's Honey on sale, but nowhere close to as good as your score, *keodi*. Lucky duck!
> 
> The only thing I hate about buying jeans is that I won't be able to wear them for ages, since it takes me forever to get them hemmed. Even with platform boots, they drag in the dust. Stupid short legs.



I do that too.  That reminds me- I have two pairs that have been hanging in my closet for about a month that I still need to get hemmed!  

Oh well, by the time I actually get around to doing it...then it's like a whole new pair of jeans all over again.


----------



## summer2815

nevermind!  I answered my own question!


----------



## SLCsocialite

Recently Obessed with Graham & Spencer... I bought 5 dresses


----------



## CoachGirl12

coachbear said:


> Just ordered these...BCBG tops and Plenty by Tracy Reese and Miss Sixty dresses. : )


oooo, who makes that 2nd blouse coachbear? LOVE it! Its gorgeous!


----------



## budgetchic

I got this blazer for $20  and it was just bloody hell to get this sale to go through





*-----------------------------------
http://www.budgetchic.org*


----------



## seattleista

CoachGirl12 said:


> oooo, who makes that 2nd blouse coachbear? LOVE it! Its gorgeous!


 
It's BCBG Max Azria and I got it at Bluefly.


----------



## ACS

The latest?  A Burberry wool pea coat in black!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Recent Purchases
Nanette Lepore Tops








Piazza Sempione Blouse


----------



## Tangerine

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Piazza Sempione Blouse



I love this.

It seems like you buy so many tops. I never see pants, is that a coincidence? lol! I ask cause I want to know what kind of pants you wear these blouses with..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Tangerine said:


> I love this.
> 
> It seems like you buy so many tops. I never see pants, is that a coincidence? lol! I ask cause I want to know what kind of pants you wear these blouses with..



Thank you!Lol, I buy pants just not often, I'm drawn to tops more because they give me more outfit variety. As far as what kind of pants I wear with the tops I'm a denim kind of girl! I've been living in jeans ( mainly skinny ones), but I also like high waisted trousers, and skirts, and I also wear a lot of wide legged trousers with my tops. At work I can't wear jeans so I have to stick to my trousers, and skirts.


----------



## vlore

*LadyL, *we missed u!!! You hadn't posted in a couple of days...I just love looking at all the great clothes u buy!!!  the Piazza Sempione one


----------



## imashopaholic

This week's purchases... Manning Cartell Zebra Fiesta Dress, Chloe Silk Dress, Gladiator Heels.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Love the shoes and the chloe dress!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

one
nanette lepore for keds


----------



## plumaplomb

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Recent Purchases
> Nanette Lepore Tops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piazza Sempione Blouse


you seem to have a color scheme for spring, lady!! Lol
love these tops


----------



## CoachGirl12

imashopaholic said:


> This week's purchases... Manning Cartell Zebra Fiesta Dress, Chloe Silk Dress, Gladiator Heels.


Love all your purchases! Gorgeous!


----------



## vlore

Stopped by Banana Republic today and they have beautiful selection of clothes!  Got these:


----------



## materialgurl

Finally got my sz back in! From revolve =)


web5.revolveclothing.com/images/CORY-WS53_V4-BIG.jpg

oops! dont know why its not working!!! heres the link:

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=CORY-WS53&c=Corey+Lynn+Calter


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

imashopaholic said:


> This week's purchases... Manning Cartell Zebra Fiesta Dress, Chloe Silk Dress, Gladiator Heels.



The Chloe dress is beautiful!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

plumaplomb said:


> you seem to have a color scheme for spring, lady!! Lol
> love these tops



Thank you, I guess I do have a color scheme! LOL, I didn't even notice until you pointed it out.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Mara Hoffman Dress







Milly Jacket- Does it look matronly to you? I don't know if I'll keep it or not, I'll see when it arrives.


----------



## KBear

Hi, this is my first time posting in this thread, but I've been following all of your purchases for weeks. I'm so excited about my new clothes that I need to share. I went crazy at JCrew.


----------



## KBear

Here's a few more of my buys.


----------



## vlore

*LadyL:* very nice Mara Hoffman dress . In regards to the jacket- no, it doesn't look matronly. It has color and I think that makes it look more fashionable...I love jackets like these w/ jeans...very Chanelish-like, IMO.


----------



## NoraV

That Mara Hoffman dress looks a LOT like a Yaya dress I bought last year.


----------



## boombambaybee

northface


----------



## MichelleAntonia

KBear said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting in this thread, but I've been following all of your purchases for weeks. I'm so excited about my new clothes that I need to share. I went crazy at JCrew.



they've been killing me lately also!


----------



## SunnyT

LOL, I also went color-themed on my recent purchases. I seem to have a thing for grayish-blue right now. All these are from eBay.

BCBG:












Arden B:


----------



## i_love_yorkie

just got the outfit tonight at ROss
old heels
leggings:2.99
top: 3.59 - gold sequins on top, little bit long, i think i will cut it about 3" up


----------



## bisousx

Gucci top from Decades


----------



## MichelleAntonia

SunnyT said:


> LOL, I also went color-themed on my recent purchases. I seem to have a thing for grayish-blue right now. All these are from eBay.
> 
> BCBG:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arden B:




that's awesome, i would totally wear that


----------



## vlore

Went coockoo at BR again:


----------



## vlore

...and this is the rest:


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Love all your purchases vlore... thats funny, I was just looking at this top as well, its super cute, I might have to splurge and get some things there too!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^Love all your purchases vlore... thats funny, I was just looking at this top as well, its super cute, I might have to splurge and get some things there too!



How funny! 
I actually went yesterday and tried on this top and it fits really well and to my surprise it's on sale today!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> How funny!
> I actually went yesterday and tried on this top and it fits really well and to my surprise it's on sale today!


Do you possibly know how the shirt fits? Does it run true to size? It doesn't look like its a tight fitting shirt? TIA!


----------



## nwhite

vlore said:


> ...and this is the rest:
> View attachment 653386
> View attachment 653387
> 
> View attachment 653388
> View attachment 653389
> 
> View attachment 653390


 
Everything is so cute!  Especially the 2 on the right - I love fluttery sleeves


----------



## roussel

The Proportion of Blu skinny jeans


----------



## roussel

vlore love your BR purchases!


----------



## vlore

roussel said:


> vlore love your BR purchases!



Thanks! I love your jeans!!! Very nice indigo blue!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Do you possibly know how the shirt fits? Does it run true to size? It doesn't look like its a tight fitting shirt? TIA!



IMO, it does run tts but it isn't a tight-fitting shirt. It's very flowy especially at the bottom. I purchased a small and that IS my usual size for shirts at BR. Hope this helps.


----------



## tresjoliex

DVF top
Lauren Conrad Skirt


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

tresjoliex said:


> DVF top
> Lauren Conrad Skirt



That looks great together!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> Went coockoo at BR again:
> View attachment 653381
> View attachment 653382
> 
> View attachment 653383
> View attachment 653384
> 
> View attachment 653385



Vlore, you got some fantastic purchases! I love the grey cardigan. Thanks for reassuring me about the Milly jacket I purchased, I was a little worried, but I'll trust your judgement on it.


----------



## CoachGirl12

tresjoliex said:


> DVF top
> Lauren Conrad Skirt


Gorgeous tresjoliex! If you don't mind me asking, how does the Lauren Conrad Skirt fit? Any modeling pics?? TIA!


----------



## vlore

*tresjoliex,* beautiful outfit! Post modeling pics!


----------



## SunnyT

I'd love to see that Lauren Conrad skirt on, as well. I love her stuff, I just don't buy it because I'm too much of a slob to wear skirts and dresses!


----------



## Oruka

tresjoliex said:


> DVF top
> Lauren Conrad Skirt


 
It looks great together. I have that skirt in the same exact color. I wear mine with black top and tights since its cold now but you give me some nice fashion inspiration!


----------



## tresjoliex

CoachGirl12 said:


> Gorgeous tresjoliex! If you don't mind me asking, how does the Lauren Conrad Skirt fit? Any modeling pics?? TIA!



What size are you normally?

I would have ordered a small, but her stuff runs small. I got it in a medium.


----------



## tresjoliex

SunnyT said:


> I'd love to see that Lauren Conrad skirt on, as well. I love her stuff, I just don't buy it because I'm too much of a slob to wear skirts and dresses!



I love her stuff, it is so simple. A bit overpriced, but cute.

This was the last medium I could find!


----------



## tresjoliex

Oruka said:


> It looks great together. I have that skirt in the same exact color. I wear mine with black top and tights since its cold now but you give me some nice fashion inspiration!



Lol. And you could wear this with tights too depending if its day or not. I love putting outfits together. I love fashion. This skirt can be paired with so many things.


Another idea, when I get a cardigan, would be to wear it with a normal tight top (not flowy) and then wear a longer cardigan and leave it open, and you can also put a skinny belt over it.


----------



## imashopaholic

*tresjoliex *- I love that top and skirt. Very pretty combo! 

These just arrived today after ordering them online a week ago. Can't wait to wear them on my island getaway!
Wish Silk Paisley Print Tunic and Miss Cherry Adjustable Tie Boho Dress (both are knee length on me).


----------



## roussel

love that outfit tresjoliex!


----------



## shesnochill

^ Those two dresses are TDF. Totally something I'd buy!


----------



## CoachGirl12

tresjoliex said:


> What size are you normally?
> 
> I would have ordered a small, but her stuff runs small. I got it in a medium.


O I'm sure I'd probably take a large since I have curves... I doubt her stuff would even fit me then if it runs small...


----------



## indi3r4

my first black halo dress..


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

imashopaholic said:


> *tresjoliex *- I love that top and skirt. Very pretty combo!
> 
> These just arrived today after ordering them online a week ago. Can't wait to wear them on my island getaway!
> Wish Silk Paisley Print Tunic and Miss Cherry Adjustable Tie Boho Dress (both are knee length on me).



I love both of them! They look so colorful and gorgeous!!


----------



## vlore

indi3r4 said:


> my first black halo dress..
> View attachment 654667



Love it!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## rendodan110

what are the measurements of your pashmina? I just purchased a few in different colors and was wondering how warm they are? what can you wear them with etc.





fettfleck said:


> I bought that gorgeous Hugo Boss black dress. Here in combination with a forest green pashmina and my new MJ Carter Jr.


----------



## Oruka

My sole purchase for this month since my budget haha. I hope it fits because its final sale.


----------



## abandonedimages

I went a little crazy at EXPRESS today :shame: I bought a sweater, 2 tees, grey stockings, 2 long necklaces, 2 zebra scarves. I want to take pictures to show you all but DB is home right now and he doesnt know I went shopping again 

Ive attached pictures of the 2 scarves, they also had it in black and silver which I really wanted, but couldnt bring myself to pay another $35 :shame:


----------



## rowie1985

A Rami Kashou Jeni dress in black


----------



## NoraV

An Elie Tahari silk-cashmere drape cardigan and some Elie Tahari shoes.


----------



## evilvietgirl

Sir Alistair Rai Peace Scarf at loahmanns for 16 bucks


----------



## imashopaholic

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I love both of them! They look so colorful and gorgeous!!


Thanks hun.  I agree, they're both beautiful dresses.
I'm loving the scarves ladies. But it's summer here in Oz so I'd have no use for them.


----------



## vlore

abandonedimages said:


> I went a little crazy at EXPRESS today :shame: I bought a sweater, 2 tees, grey stockings, 2 long necklaces, 2 zebra scarves. I want to take pictures to show you all but DB is home right now and he doesnt know I went shopping again
> 
> Ive attached pictures of the 2 scarves, they also had it in black and silver which I really wanted, but couldnt bring myself to pay another $35 :shame:



I really love the scarfs, especially the gray one. It is leopard-printed but in a subtle way- me likey!


----------



## vlore

I've been dying for a jumpsuit so finally ordered this one; lets see how it fits:
*What Comes Around Goes Around* from Revolve


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Vlore- That jumpsuit is hot! I've been jumpsuit crazy lately myself, hope it fits!

I didn't buy these, but my aunt bought me some Hellz Bellz stuff while she was in NY. She bought four pieces but I couldn't find a pic for the other one. I really love everything she bought. 
The red shirt is darker IRL.


----------



## yesther

I just got 2 LnA men's deep v tshirts at activeendeavors.com for 13! http://www.lnaclothing.com/product_...id=2&s_vid=0&s_lev=1&viewall=1&s_sale=&s_sb=2


----------



## vlore

*LadyL, *thanks! I like the red shirt!
Let me ask you, what jumpsuits have u purchased? I have been searching around and also really the Black Halo one (strapless).


----------



## kachesle

I haven't shopped at Express in years, but the awesome sale prompted me to order these two dresses.  The ruffled one was $18, and the other was $6 (I got it in red).  I hope they don't look cheap!


----------



## kachesle

I also snagged this Rachel Palley ($31) and Alisha Levine dress ($54) from Revolve, PLUS got 20% off!  I  Revolve.


----------



## Pinkdancer

^^I love that Rachel Pally top and your black dress from Express.


----------



## shoebuyer37

I just got some SFAM Dojo jeans at Off 5th today.


----------



## nordia5

I love Hellz Bellz!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> *LadyL, *thanks! I like the red shirt!
> Let me ask you, what jumpsuits have u purchased? I have been searching around and also really the Black Halo one (strapless).



Thanks, I've purchased the Black Halo strapless one, 2 Stella McCartney ones, and a Theory one most recently.


----------



## webbie

new to purseforum...i'm sooo addicted!! 

recent snags from the crazy saks online sale (a lil late posting since my pet, Fluffy, chewed threw the camera cord!):

Catherine Malandrino dress
Ali Ro dress
Shoshanna dress


----------



## roussel

I got these today

Dianne Von Furstenberg 






ABS by Allen Schwartz





Rebecca Taylor this one!


----------



## kachesle

roussel said:


> I got these today



First, I love your bathroom!  I've always wanted a separate shower like that.

Second, the ABS dress is so cute!  I'm looking for more work dresses like that one.  Where did you get it, and was it on sale?


----------



## roussel

^ I got the ABS dress from Nordies Rack for about $80.  Thanks for the compliment esp on my bathroom


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Roussel* i love your dresses it's look good on you !!!!!_


----------



## imashopaholic

Oooh very nice purchases ladies.


----------



## heartfelt

kachesle--i got that same express dress this weekend for $6! i got it in black! it's really nice and very cute on!


----------



## gigi615

Just bought the Rick Owens leather moto jacket in grey $1800! It's been my dream to own this for sooo long! I'm going to hold out on the black for now since it seems to be released every season..


----------



## queenp1n

I just got this Jay Godfrey dress from revolve for sale +30% off
im in love with backless dresses


----------



## vlore

queenp1n said:


> I just got this Jay Godfrey dress from revolve for sale +30% off
> im in love with backless dresses



This dress is spectacular!!!


----------



## cherubicanh

^^agree!  That dress is gorgy!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

D&G Jacket





Haute Hippie Tee




Elizabeth and James Tee




Giuseppe Zanotti Heels


----------



## SunnyT

Hawt shoes!  I wish I didn't have messed-up ankles so I could bust out in those babies.


----------



## vlore

Ooohhh *LadyL*, you are killin' me w/ those shoes!!! I  GZ, and those are *HOT!*


----------



## vlore

Got these from *Banana Republic* today (1 dress + 2 belts):


----------



## Pinkdancer

Those shoes are killer, LadyLouboutin.


----------



## Jadore

Vince Green/White stripe Cardigan
Juicy terry zip up
American Apparel Winter Leggings
Abercrombie blue boyfriend cardigan
Citizens Ingrids
True Religion Joey's
Lucca Fleece dress/jacket
UGG Sussex Boots
a couple of bras from Natori
D&G wool trench coat
Tory Burch top
Burberry deep purple polo

Also a couple other things from A&F, buts thats just my uniform to work.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Thanks to all the ladies who gave compliments on the shoes!! I wasn't expecting anyone to like them. I have another pair that I'm this close to getting my hands on too. I can't wait!!

Great purchases everyone!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thanks to all the ladies who gave compliments on the shoes!! I wasn't expecting anyone to like them. I have another pair that I'm this close to getting my hands on too. I can't wait!!
> 
> Great purchases everyone!!


LOVE those heels LadyLouboutin! Smokin Hot!!


----------



## Azoobus

American Apparel's Le Sac dress. It hope it works out for me. The amateur styles I tried out were kind of unflattering for my tummy. ):


----------



## plumaplomb

a cloche hat 
i don't know how to post a picture (sad, i know) so here it is on my blog (also in my siggy). http://chicegg.blogspot.com


----------



## mordant

Chocolate colored cardigan and plum short sleeve turtle neck sweater. Both from Zara.


----------



## snoopylaughs

these cute Anlo shorts sale, that were spotted on Leighton a long while back

I would never go outside wearing those tights with the shorts at the same time, I was just lazy to take a new picture of the tights to show a friend


----------



## brigadeiro

style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/BURBERRY/RUNWAY/00270m.jpg
style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/DVNOTEN/RUNWAY/00020m.jpg




1. Burberry Prorsum prussian blue military coat
2. Dries Van Noten black/cognac sandals
3. Empire Rose militaire Helmut vest in Chrome



Hm...don't know why the 1st two pics won't work (sorry, but the pics are in my blog :shame: )


----------



## shesnochill

snoopylaughs said:


> these cute Anlo shorts sale, that were spotted on Leighton a long while back
> 
> I would never go outside wearing those tights with the shorts at the same time, I was just lazy to take a new picture of the tights to show a friend



I love these shorts. I was going to get them but I just never find enough justice to spend so much money on denim ush:

& so funny you mentioned you'd never wear it with tights, LOL. Are you not a fan of the look too, like me?


----------



## vlore

M Missoni skirt


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> M Missoni skirt



Where did you get this?!! I love it!! You always buy the cutest things!!


----------



## Lec8504

vlore said:


> M Missoni skirt


  vlore you bought this at gilt right?  It's so cute!  sold out though


----------



## vlore

Lec8504 said:


> vlore you bought this at gilt right?  It's so cute!  sold out though



Yes! And everything sold out soooo quickly. I refreshed the screen like 1000x and finally was able to snatch this!


----------



## vlore

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Where did you get this?!! I love it!! You always buy the cutest things!!



LadyL, I purchased this at Gilt.com. Today they had M Missoni on sale!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> LadyL, I purchased this at Gilt.com. Today they had M Missoni on sale!



Thank you! I just logged in, and see that sadly it is sold out.... I'm snagging other things though.


----------



## vlore

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thank you! I just logged in, and see that sadly it is sold out.... I'm snagging other things though.



Yay! Post what you purchased


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> Yay! Post what you purchased



Ok, so I only got one thing from the M Missoni sale







But I found a gorgeous Dries Van Noten Top on Brownsfashion.com No longer on the website, but I called earlier and was able to snag it.









Thats it!


----------



## nessahhh

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ok, so I only got one thing from the M Missoni sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I found a gorgeous Dries Van Noten Top on Brownsfashion.com No longer on the website, but I called earlier and was able to snag it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats it!



That Dries Van Noten top looks so awesome! I love the back!


----------



## vlore

*LadyL,* nice tops!  
Question- the Theory jumpsuit you purchased is it this one? If so, how does it fit? TTS? And is it in any way itchy (since it's made from wool)? Thanks!!!


----------



## annemerrick

But I found a gorgeous Dries Van Noten Top on Brownsfashion.com No longer on the website, but I called earlier and was able to snag it.









Thats it![/quote]


That is GORGEOUS!!!  I really love it!!!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> *LadyL,* nice tops!
> Question- the Theory jumpsuit you purchased is it this one? If so, how does it fit? TTS? And is it in any way itchy (since it's made from wool)? Thanks!!!



No, I didn't purchase this one, I the one I got is shorter, and from last spring.  Most of theory is TTS, but I had to size up because of my hips/butt. I think the wool jumpsuit it might be lined though, so I would go for it, its cute!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I've been at work shopping online, almost all day!!

Tracy Reese Dress- Just saw this on Kim Kardashian, and loved it





NM had a trunk show for Milly- I only got two things


----------



## vlore

*LadyL,* thanks for the info on the jumpsuit! 
I knew u were going to buy the Tracy Reese dress...it's gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## brigadeiro

This beaded Dries Van Noten silk dress 

CLICK HERE FOR PIC


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

brigadeiro said:


> This beaded Dries Van Noten silk dress
> 
> cache3.asset-cache.net/xc/80042964.jpg?v=1&c=NewsMaker&k=2&d=17A4AD9FDB9CF1933B836CAF14D5D5C80D6C93905D7E7585E30A760B0D811297



I can't see the pic!


----------



## brigadeiro

Hm...I don't know _why_ I can't upload images...2nd time I've tried too


----------



## bisousx

bebe dress


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

bisousx said:


> bebe dress



I can't see your pic either!! Did you buy the Tracy Reese dress? I placed my order today.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

brigadeiro said:


> Hm...I don't know _why_ I can't upload images...2nd time I've tried too



Try attaching it.


----------



## bisousx

^I'm thinking about it, lol! I can't see my dress either, I thought it was because of the internet connection.. hmmm


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *LadyLouboutin08*, here you go:


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

brigadeiro said:


> Thanks *LadyLouboutin08*, here you go:



 Its gorgeous!! May I ask where you got it from? The more I see from Dries Van Noten the more I like.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

one of MANY things from jcrew lately...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

and this in mint green:


----------



## brigadeiro

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Its gorgeous!! May I ask where you got it from? The more I see from Dries Van Noten the more I like.



Thanks :shame: I'm the _hugest_ DVN fan!  (have been for over 10 years), bought it from Koh Samui in London, but I got the last one, sorry! ush:


----------



## plumaplomb

scarf from jcrew for $10..... they are the new target, lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've been at work shopping online, almost all day!!
> 
> Tracy Reese Dress- Just saw this on *Kim Kardashian*, and loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM had a trunk show for Milly- I only got two things


 

It looks so much better on Kim than it does this model, its a pretty dress congrats!


----------



## cherubicanh

^^^ That is a gorgeous dress!  My recent purchase was a pair of 13 dollar jeans! LOL!  yay for cheapies!


----------



## plumaplomb

~Fabulousity~ said:


> It looks so much better on Kim than it does this model, its a pretty dress congrats!



ITA.... but i LOVE the model's shoes. wow


----------



## vlore

Banana Republic Monogram Collection (it's a bit more expensive, but fabulous!)


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^LOVE that skirt vlore, stunning!


----------



## Prayes

ITA with *CoachGirl*, that just may be the cutest pencil skirt I've ever seen!


----------



## vlore

Prayes said:


> ITA with *CoachGirl*, that just may be the cutest pencil skirt I've ever seen!



...and it's even prettier IRL!!! I just loved the slit in the front!


----------



## Prayes

oh i bet it is... how much was it?


----------



## vlore

Prayes said:


> oh i bet it is... how much was it?



$125 which is not too bad considering how expensive other labels are, but definitely pricier than "regular" Banana Republic clothes.


----------



## SunnyT

That DVN shirt is amazing! I always end up buying tops in styles like that and then wonder why I have nothing to wear to work, LOL.


----------



## kiwanja

My life is complete! I just bought 2 gorgeous leather jackets

*K Karl Lagerfeld Vilry Jacket*


 




With detachable sleeves!

*Jocelyn Crushed Black Patent Leather Trench Coat*




And before you think I'm a horrible wastend--I bought both extremely on sale!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Ok, Intermix got some new stuff in, so I splurged a little
DVF Dresses, and Top









I'm iffy on this one, I'll see how it looks on me...








J Brand Cutoff Shorts




Chloe Wedges





DVF top from Madison La- bought last week, had to exchange size


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ok, Intermix got some new stuff in, so I splurged a little
> DVF Dresses, and Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm iffy on this one, I'll see how it looks on me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Brand Cutoff Shorts
> 
> Chloe Wedges
> 
> 
> DVF top from Madison La- bought last week, had to exchange size




love these!


----------



## Bitten

Well I finally cracked in the NAP sale:  bought a double breasted black Alexandra McQueen tux jacket - 60% off!!

While I was there I also picked up some velour Juicy sweats in navy - can't wait till it all arrives!


----------



## Bitten

Also, forgot - I placed a deposit for a dress I'm getting made for a wedding in May.  The deposit is to secure the fabric (navy duchesse from Italy 'parently!) and it won't get here for 4 weeks. So I have 1 month to lose some Christmas padding!


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kiwanji - love those leathers you bought


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> ...and it's even prettier IRL!!! I just loved the slit in the front!


vlore, you will seriously have to model that skirt when you get it! thats not too bad of a price... i'd pay that if it looks HOT!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Lady L, I always love your purchases, they are absolutely amazing!! Those Chloe wedges are TDF!!


----------



## ACS

A red Burberry quilted jacket with warmer!!!


----------



## ladydeluxe

I finally got my dream Herve dress (the only one I want from HL) -- Off shoulder bandage dress in ombre ash grey on its way to me, awesomeness!


----------



## annemerrick

That is amazingly fantastic!!!!


----------



## Lec8504

ladydeluxe said:


> lovecoutureluxe.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/herve-leger-runway-ombre-ash-dress1.jpg?w=397&h=452
> 
> I finally got my dream Herve dress (the only one I want from HL) -- Off shoulder bandage dress in ombre ash grey on its way to me, awesomeness!



heheh congrats ladydeluxe!  I bought same one, and will pick it up tomorrow, I'll post modeling pics in the HL thread later


----------



## lilflobowl

Lec8504 & ladydeluxe> I have the same dress on the way too! Plus this other one:


----------



## dreamdoll

Hey babe! You got it yet? Pls model it 




ladydeluxe said:


> lovecoutureluxe.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/herve-leger-runway-ombre-ash-dress1.jpg?w=397&h=452
> 
> I finally got my dream Herve dress (the only one I want from HL) -- Off shoulder bandage dress in ombre ash grey on its way to me, awesomeness!


----------



## dreamdoll

Ah yes, the one that eluded me! Can't wait to see it!! 



lilflobowl said:


> Lec8504 & ladydeluxe> I have the same dress on the way too! Plus this other one:


----------



## ladydeluxe

lilflobowl said:


> Lec8504 & ladydeluxe> I have the same dress on the way too! Plus this other one:



Hahaha! Omg the one that I forgo for my ombre ash dress!! It was a total opportunity cost for me!


----------



## Odette

This cardigan:
images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/onFigure/11/11522/11522_KM6131_m.tif&tmp=prdDtIm

This shirt:
ae.com/Images/laydowns/Large_265/0357_5993_572.jpg


----------



## Shivadiva

Rick Owens Leather Jacket in sand


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow! pics?


----------



## Shivadiva

I ordered it on Friday, but it´s not here yet - post pictures asap


----------



## Pinkdaze

I got a Juicy jacket to wear for uni:


----------



## roussel

^ cute Juicy jacket!


----------



## Shivadiva

Pinkdaze said:


> I got a Juicy jacket to wear for uni:


 
Very cute


----------



## Tangerine

ImASadGiraffe said:


> This cardigan:
> images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/onFigure/11/11522/11522_KM6131_m.tif&tmp=prdDtIm



Ooooh thats the new snow leopard one... I'm waiting to see if it goes on sale. I love it!


----------



## vlore

It's not clothing, but so excited I got these Oliver Peoples sunnies!


----------



## tessmcdermid

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Ok, Intermix got some new stuff in, so I splurged a little
> DVF Dresses, and Top
> 
> 
> I'm iffy on this one, I'll see how it looks on me...
> 
> 
> J Brand Cutoff Shorts
> 
> Chloe Wedges
> 
> 
> DVF top from Madison La- bought last week, had to exchange size


 
Wow! I looooove this DVF top! Just gorgeous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> It's not clothing, but so excited I got these Oliver Peoples sunnies!


ooooo love these vlore!


----------



## Lec8504

oooo LOVE those OP Vlore!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> ooooo love these vlore!



*Thanks!* And I haven forgotten to take pics w/ my new BR skirt...just haven't worn it yet!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *Thanks!* And I haven forgotten to take pics w/ my new BR skirt...just haven't worn it yet!


How does that skirt fit? You got that fast! Seems like you just ordered it! LOL

Yeah I've been shopping around for sunglasses too! I think my next pair will be some Black Glossy Diors!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> How does that skirt fit? You got that fast! Seems like you just ordered it! LOL
> 
> Yeah I've been shopping around for sunglasses too! I think my next pair will be some Black Glossy Diors!



No, I ended up going to the store to buy it. Wanted to try it on first- they do run smaller than regular BR clothing, so I was glad I stopped by. 
I was between these OP, YSL and the Prada Butterfly...but once I saw the OP on Katie Holmes I totally fell in . Which Diors for you?


----------



## Prayes

add me to the list of people who love the OP's!!!! they look great!


----------



## roussel

Got some Thakoon for Target clothes


----------



## roussel

and more


----------



## mysweetaudrina

I just snagged this A&F winter coat in white (originally $200, for $60!).

http://www.abercrombie.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10901_440993_-1_12284_12205

Also picked up my first pair of R&R jeans!!!!!  Got a great deal on those too!  Originally $310, got them for $135!

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/brows...=TZZB3B0X41CP2CRDSYCE3NQKEOLD02NC?id=11968201


----------



## CoachGirl12

mysweetaudrina said:


> I just snagged this A&F winter coat in white (originally $200, for $60!).
> 
> http://www.abercrombie.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_10051_10901_440993_-1_12284_12205
> 
> Also picked up my first pair of R&R jeans!!!!!  Got a great deal on those too!  Originally $310, got them for $135!
> 
> http://www.eluxury.com/estore/brows...=TZZB3B0X41CP2CRDSYCE3NQKEOLD02NC?id=11968201


LOVE that A&F coat, super cute!


----------



## Prayes

*mysweetaudrina * - wow nice deal on the R&R - AND they look great!! R&R are my favorite jeans... They fit me perfectly and look the best, and I've tried literally every cut of every brand of denim.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Over the past couple of days
Vanessa Bruno Top




Haute Hippies Top




J Brand Cutoffs




Ralph Lauren Top- I love backless Blouses!!







Bailman Heels- Only cost me half the price, because of store credit!!




Rag and Bone Jumper


----------



## purse collector

I score this today Elizabeth and James Corset Leather Jacket for $169 originally $695.  I also got a cute navy skirt from Phillip Lim 3.1 and embellished muscle tee.


----------



## Oruka

purse collector said:


> I score this today Elizabeth and James Corset Leather Jacket for $169 originally $695. I also got a cute navy skirt from Phillip Lim 3.1 and embellished muscle tee.


 
Where did you purchase them?


----------



## CoachGirl12

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Over the past couple of days
> Vanessa Bruno Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haute Hippies Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Brand Cutoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren Top- I love backless Blouses!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bailman Heels- Only cost me half the price, because of store credit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone Jumper


WOW Lady L, all your purchases are fabulous! I especially like that first top, gorgeous!


----------



## roussel

Love that jumper!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just bought a couple of things from Shopbop.com
This Elie Tahari Serena Scarf... thought it would look really cute w/some bright colored tank tops or t-shirts





This cute camisole in this color... saw Kim Kardashian wear it and just loved it... hopefully it will look cute on! This is what it looks like on her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Then some Splendid brand leggings in black


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just bought a couple of things from Shopbop.com
> This Elie Tahari Serena Scarf... thought it would look really cute w/some bright colored tank tops or t-shirts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cute camisole in this color... saw Kim Kardashian wear it and just loved it... hopefully it will look cute on! This is what it looks like on her kimkardashian.celebuzz.com//bfm_gallery/2009/01/TroyNKimPic/gallery_enlarged/gallery_enlarged-kim-kardashian-troy-jensen-wm.jpg
> images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/sunne/sunne2014012921/sunne2014012921_prod_medium_v1_m56577569831326923._SX201_.jpg
> 
> Then some Splendid brand leggings in black
> 
> images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/splen/splen2025612867/splen2025612867_prod_medium_v1_m56577569831019802._SX201_.jpg



I've been looking for that Yellow top!! Its very cute, I didn't even notice it on Shopbop. Love the Elie Tahari Scarf too.


----------



## CoachGirl12

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I've been looking for that Yellow top!! Its very cute, I didn't even notice it on Shopbop. Love the Elie Tahari Scarf too.


Thanks Lady L! Yeah I looked for that top the day that I saw her wear it and it wasn't on sale at the time, but now it is! Its made by Sunner, it comes in Ivy and the Marigold color


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CoachGirl12 said:


> Thanks Lady L! Yeah I looked for that top the day that I saw her wear it and it wasn't on sale at the time, but now it is! Its made by Sunner, it comes in Ivy and the Marigold color



Thanks! Sales are always nice.... BTW, I got the Rag, and Bone jumper from Saks, and the Vanessa Bruno top from netaporter


----------



## CoachGirl12

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Thanks! Sales are always nice.... BTW, I got the Rag, and Bone jumper from Saks, and the Vanessa Bruno top from netaporter


Thanks Lady L! I really love that Vanessa Bruno top! Do you know if that top is still available? I don't even see it on the site?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

CoachGirl12 said:


> Thanks Lady L! I really love that Vanessa Bruno top! Do you know if that top is still available? I don't even see it on the site?



Here's the link, I got it from the European part of the site. They often have Vanessa Bruno pieces, that they don't offer to the US. I don't know if it will make it to the US part of the site, but you could call and ask. 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/40915


----------



## CoachGirl12

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Here's the link, I got it from the European part of the site. They often have Vanessa Bruno pieces, that they don't offer to the US. I don't know if it will make it to the US part of the site, but you could call and ask.
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/40915


Thanks Lady L, I'll have to check it out!


----------



## vlore

*Coachgirl, *cute yellow top!!! I am sure it would look awesome w/ some jeans!  And how funny, I had been looking at that scarf too! It's adorable! Post modeling pics!!! Yay!

*LadyL,* all of your purchases are great, as always, but my fav from this batch is the green jumperand the Ralph Lauren backless top! It's very sexy! Someone looking at you from the front probably doesn't know it's backless- and then when u walk away- BAM! Loooove it!!!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

and I got these a couple of weeks ago






(the hoodie)


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *Coachgirl, *cute yellow top!!! I am sure it would look awesome w/ some jeans!  And how funny, I had been looking at that scarf too! It's adorable! Post modeling pics!!! Yay!
> 
> *LadyL,* all of your purchases are great, as always, but my fav from this batch is the green jumperand the Ralph Lauren backless top! It's very sexy! Someone looking at you from the front probably doesn't know it's backless- and then when u walk away- BAM! Loooove it!!!


LOL, Thanks vlore! I hope the yellow top will look cute too! I know I was hesistant on getting the scarf because it was kind of spendy, but hopefully it will be worth it!


----------



## pchan2802

* Marciano Ivette Day Dress

*



 Marciano Chantelle Trench


----------



## CoachGirl12

pchan2802 said:


> * Marciano Ivette Day Dress
> 
> *
> View attachment 667988
> 
> 
> Marciano Chantelle Trench
> 
> View attachment 667989


oooo, Love that dress!!


----------



## pchan2802

CoachGirl12 said:


> oooo, Love that dress!!



Thanks .


----------



## KristyDarling

I just ordered these 3 dresses from Bloomie's....I will pick 1 and return the other 2. (looking for something to wear to a wedding this summer)

Nanette Lepore "Do the hustle" dress







Single Dress Mya silk charmeuse






Plenty Frock by Tracy Reese strapless shantung printed dress


----------



## purse collector

Oruka said:


> Where did you purchase them?



I jacket I got from intermix (they're having a sale right now) and the phillip lim top and skirt from nordstrom.


----------



## CoachGirl12

KristyDarling said:


> I just ordered these 3 dresses from Bloomie's....I will pick 1 and return the other 2. (looking for something to wear to a wedding this summer)
> 
> Nanette Lepore "Do the hustle" dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single Dress Mya silk charmeuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty Frock by Tracy Reese strapless shantung printed dress


oooo, LOVE the last one!


----------



## roussel

^ Love all 3 dresses esp the Tracy Reese one.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Thanks! I have a good feeling about the Tracy Reese, too! Hopefully my non-existent boobies will be able to hold it up!

The second one (Single Dress) is something I might wear on our family vacation this summer -- Caribbean cruise.


----------



## socalgem

Pinkdaze said:


> I got a Juicy jacket to wear for uni:




I like this jacket, so cute.


----------



## Prayes

*KristyDarling*, I really like the second and third ones... the Tracy Reese is a little more out there - I love both of those though.  I'd keep the one that would fill in a bigger hole in your wardrobe.


----------



## vlore

*Diane von Furstenberg *belted cardigan


----------



## Prayes

omg *vlore*, love those colors!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

vlore said:


> *Diane von Furstenberg *belted cardigan


 
Very pretty


----------



## vlore

Prayes said:


> omg *vlore*, love those colors!!!



Me too!!! I especially loved the blue and the coral colors!


----------



## roussel

^ Vlore nice cardigan!  It may work as a dress too!  But I don't see extra buttons below.


----------



## Prayes

Staring at it is so mesmerizing... ok back to work.  you'll have to tell us how often you catch people staring at you when you wear it!


----------



## vlore

Prayes said:


> Staring at it is so mesmerizing... ok back to work.  you'll have to tell us how often you catch people staring at you when you wear it!



'cause it's a cute sweater or because I wear it as a dress, like Roussel suggested?!


----------



## vlore

roussel said:


> ^ Vlore nice cardigan!  It may work as a dress too!  But I don't see extra buttons below.



Thanks! 

Ladies, Saks has new markdowns and new merchandise! I got this DVF for $200 (down from $345). And it is still regular price @ Nordies, NM & Bloomies.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

vlore said:


> *Diane von Furstenberg *belted cardigan



Very Cute!!! You have fantastic taste.  I also like the Banana Republic skirt you posted too. Nice to know that its been knocked down in price.....

Thanks for the compliments on the RL blouse, I feel the same way. It look really normal from the front, and then bam!! I can't wait for it to arrive. 

The offer to switch places for a day still stands, since you love cold weather so much you will love Saint Louis!! I'd kill for some Miami weather!!


----------



## cocovalliere

I just received these Ksubi/Tsubi jeans in the mail today and I must say they are probably the most comfortable jeans I own. I love them!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Oh my, so many lovely items purchased lately. I was going to name some of my favorites in here but there are far too many to single out.  You ladies have excellent taste.


----------



## Prayes

*vlore*: both! lol!

*cocovalliere*: those look stunning! i absolutely love black denim. you're so lucky they're comfortable too!


----------



## Pinkdancer

KristyDarling, I really like the third dress. 

vlore, love the cardigan!


----------



## vlore

Pinkdancer said:


> KristyDarling, I really like the third dress.
> 
> vlore, love the cardigan!



Thanks Pinkdancer,


----------



## vlore

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Very Cute!!! You have fantastic taste.  I also like the Banana Republic skirt you posted too. Nice to know that its been knocked down in price.....
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on the RL blouse, I feel the same way. It look really normal from the front, and then bam!! I can't wait for it to arrive.
> 
> The offer to switch places for a day still stands, since you love cold weather so much you will love Saint Louis!! I'd kill for some Miami weather!!



Holy crap! St. Louis?! As in St. Louis, Missouri??? This is my reaction....
I think I'll stick to Miami weather! We are now enjoying a temp of 54F! 

And LadyL, you need to post modeling pics all of the beautiful clothes u buy!


----------



## vlore

Ok, I got these two really cute *White + Warren* cardigans @ Gilt...I love leggings so these are perfect (long enough to cover the tush!)


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Ok, I got these two really cute *White + Warren* cardigans @ Gilt...I love leggings so these are perfect (long enough to cover the tush!)


oooo, those are way cute vlore! i know, i'll need to find some short sleeved shirts probably that will cover my bootay once i get my leggings today, hopefully they fit!


----------



## Prayes

*vlore *you've been buying a lot of cute stuff lately


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> oooo, those are way cute vlore! i know, i'll need to find some short sleeved shirts probably that will cover my bootay once i get my leggings today, hopefully they fit!



oohhh what leggings did u get? Express has great leggings and dirt cheap too! That's were I got mine.


----------



## vlore

Prayes said:


> *vlore *you've been buying a lot of cute stuff lately



yeah, I think maybe too much!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> oohhh what leggings did u get? Express has great leggings and dirt cheap too! That's were I got mine.


I got the Splendid brand, and although they were really comforable there was a defect in them, so I have to return them! Bummer! Also I noticed that I don't have the legs to wear leggings... I'm short so for some reason they don't look right, plus my legs are muscular...  Maybe I'll just have to try Express ones...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Yaya Aflalo Dress





BCBGMaxazria Dress

I can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

CoachGirl12 said:


> I got the Splendid brand, and although they were really comforable there was a defect in them, so I have to return them! Bummer! Also I noticed that I don't have the legs to wear leggings... I'm short so for some reason they don't look right, plus my legs are muscular...  Maybe I'll just have to try Express ones...



you don't have to have twig legs to wear leggings! musclar legs are something to be shown off. rock them. that's an order!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MichelleAntonia said:


> you don't have to have twig legs to wear leggings! musclar legs are something to be shown off. rock them. that's an order!


LOL, I'm not giving up, I'll try Express or a couple of different stores to find some cute leggings!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> I got the Splendid brand, and although they were really comforable there was a defect in them, so I have to return them! Bummer! Also I noticed that I don't have the legs to wear leggings... I'm short so for some reason they don't look right, plus my legs are muscular...  Maybe I'll just have to try Express ones...



Too bad but do try the Express ones- I found they are not as super-duper tight as other leggings, and I am sure you must look cute w/ them on!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Too bad but do try the Express ones- I found they are not as super-duper tight as other leggings, and I am sure you must look cute w/ them on!!!


Aww thanks vlore! Yeah I'll have to try them and let you know how they fit!!


----------



## smvida

cute dresses,*Whitley Gilbert:*!


----------



## Bagsluver

I bought this jacket 
http://www.byfrancinecollection.com/images/2008_fall/07.jpg


And this is how it looks closed...Thinking about getting this color too!
http://www.byfrancinecollection.com/images/2008_fall/10.jpg


----------



## sillywahine

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Yaya Aflalo Dress
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for them to arrive!



OMG Where did you buy this dress?? I have been looking for this forever!!


----------



## roussel

^^ pretty yaya dress!  i got this one today - trina turk one piece dress


----------



## Prayes

wow *WhitleyGilbert* that's a beautiful dress!


----------



## MBart

Two pairs of jeans & a denim skirt from Banana Republic. Last day of their denim sale. The jeans are great for work - dark wash! yay!


----------



## Lec8504

don't have a pics of these yet but:

 a 7 for all mankind mini skirt for $50ish dollars 
a BCBG tan mini skirt for $19
a BCBG white coton top for $39
a Barneys sun dress for $21

yay for summer clothes!


----------



## Prayes

Lec8504 said:


> don't have a pics of these yet but:
> 
> a 7 for all mankind mini skirt for $50ish dollars
> a BCBG tan mini skirt for $19
> a BCBG white coton top for $39
> a Barneys sun dress for $21
> 
> yay for summer clothes!



Wow. Those are amazing prices. 
What part of the bay area are you from btw? I grew up in Foster City.


----------



## gwenjune

I just had my sister in law buy me this dress and these shoes from anthropologie.  she works there and gets 40% off!!!


----------



## roussel

Not clothing but jewelry, got this Rebecca rose gold plated ring


----------



## roussel

I also got this Rebecca Roma ring but in gold and citrine stone


----------



## plumaplomb

wow, those rings are something else!!


----------



## Prayes

oh wow.. that ring is amazing@!


----------



## roussel

Ali Ro dress


----------



## roussel

Trina Turk dress


----------



## vlore

Nice dresses and rings *roussel! *


----------



## Lec8504

Prayes said:


> Wow. Those are amazing prices.
> What part of the bay area are you from btw? I grew up in Foster City.


 
Thanks Prayes 

I bought the BCBG and Barney stuff at the outlet in Napa, and the 7's jean skirt at ronherman.com (i think lol). 

I'm from San Jose, but I'm over in the San Francisco a lot hehe..


----------



## ginanguyen

a bcbg top. pair of gucci wedges and a chanel chain belt.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

a rebel spirit army green hoodie
a pair of rockerish black cowboy boots with "spurs"
club monaco striped sweater
jem& the holograms junkfood shirt


----------



## brigadeiro

Dries Van Noten Davina silk dress  






Burberry Prorsum coat  :
style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/F2008RTW/BURBERRY/RUNWAY/00360m.jpg

Couldn't post the pic last time, but I posted on the Dries Van Noten Djamilla dress 





Hm...now the coat pic won't work...is it because the link is from www.style.com I wonder? :???:


----------



## plumaplomb

^ i love dvn!!!!!!!!!! Those dresses are tdf.... Enjoy them.


----------



## roussel

plumaplomb said:


> ^ i love dvn!!!!!!!!!! Those dresses are tdf.... Enjoy them.



Me too!  Love that first dress.  Love silk dresses


----------



## roussel

This is the ring that I got


----------



## Purse-o-holic

1 weeks purchases

Tank dress by Opening Ceremony from Ron Herman
Black pencil skirt with studded waistband by Loeffler Randall from Barneys
Black sheath dress by Vince from Barneys
Bright purple silk tank by Rory Beca from Chickdowntown
Leather jacket from ASOS
Leather jacket by William Rast from Nordstrom


----------



## fieryfashionist

A gorgeous black pique cotton Fendi blazer (sale... retail price is  )
BCBG blue summery cotton dress - sale
BCBG violet jersey dress - sale
Chanel earrings - had a GC (not really clothing haha). 
Temperley London knit dress (so in ) - sale
2 NL dresses and 1 Juicy dress from NM (all navy/navy print)... I'll probably keep just one based on fit, etc.


----------



## NoraV

This really cute Shoshanna dress...this is the only pic I can find online.
http://www.shopbop.com/metallic-stars-strapless-bubble-dress/vp/v=1/845524441832327.htm

And a Vix bikini.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Over the past couple of days 
Charlotte Ronson Shirt





DVF Dress




Jean Paul Gaultier Cardigan Dress




Missoni Top


----------



## xi_captain

Love everything, especially the Missoni top!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Everyone has purchased some outrageously gorgeous things! 

Roussel- I love everything you bought, especially that ring!!
brigadeiro- I would kill to raid your closet, I love your style. 
fieryfashionist- A Fendi Blazer on Sale! I'm jealous


----------



## bb10lue

I got:   

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34422
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37076
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/36623
http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/36622
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34576


----------



## trapt204

There's no online picture...but a gorgeous green Charter Club pea coat on clearance at Macy's!


----------



## snoopylaughs

This turq seaton surf dress for $29.50 from a local boutique that's closing, but $45 on the seaton surf website is still pretty good too!  it has pockets


----------



## laxnyvr

I got this Milly dress and a pair of shoes for my fiance for Valentine's, thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Prayes

laxnyvr said:


> I got this Milly dress and a pair of shoes for my fiance for Valentine's, thoughts? Thanks!



*laxnyvr *- absolutely love it! it's beautiful!


----------



## vlore

bb10lue said:


> I got:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34422
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/37076
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/36623
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/intl/product/36622
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/34576



I  your Stella McC cardi/sweater- Congrats!!!


----------



## Prayes

WOW *LadyLouboutin *that Missoni top is so cute - nice find!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

double


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Joes Cigarette Jeans




7 for all Mankind Dojo Flare




Also a pair of Coogi jeans


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^ oooo love those 7 for All Mankind jeans!


----------



## purse collector

Elizabeth and James Field Jacket


----------



## NoraV

Two dresses from the Ali Ro Gilt sale, but I'm thinking of canceling the second one.


----------



## 75Jules

I prefer the 2nd one actually


----------



## NoraV

I like it, but I think it's going to be too big since it apparently runs large.


----------



## roussel

Yes Ali Ro does run one size big


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^ oooo love those 7 for All Mankind jeans!


 

I hope I like the fit when they arrive!


----------



## plumaplomb

laxnyvr said:


> I got this Milly dress and a pair of shoes for my fiance for Valentine's, thoughts? Thanks!



so adorable!! yes!! are you going to wear it with tights like in the pic?


----------



## tresjoliex

LadyLouboutin8, we need some modeling pics!


----------



## vlore

tresjoliex said:


> LadyLouboutin8, we need some modeling pics!



That's what I keep telling her!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

LadyLouboutin8, it was at a Fendi outlet... but I was still shocked haha! 

So, I've never ordered anything from asos (just browsed a lot), but I found a few cute, cheap spring/summer dresses that work for me (I don't do sleeveless... you would NOT want to see it).   I hope I got the sizing right and the quality is okay. 

In Lilac... I hope this has a breezy cottonesque look and not a shiny prom dress look! 
http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Doubl...58&clr=Lilac&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=_None

In navy/light pink
http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Colou...=BlackBeige&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=208&sort=_None

In navy
http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Brode...8&clr=Black&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=208&sort=_None

In purple
http://www.asos.com/Cameron-Diaz/As...&clr=Purple&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=208&sort=_None

http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Littl...8&clr=Print&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=208&sort=_None

In Monsoon Blue
http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Smock...MonsoonBlue&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=208&sort=_None


----------



## Prayes

NoraV said:


> Two dresses from the Ali Ro Gilt sale, but I'm thinking of canceling the second one.



I like both... but definitely cancel it if it is not your size. I never buy anything that isn't my size


----------



## laxnyvr

plumaplomb said:


> so adorable!! yes!! are you going to wear it with tights like in the pic?



Awesome! But I'm not sure it would look so good on me as it would on my fiance! haha 

It's her valentine's gift, along with a pair of shoes I bought her, I just wanted to get some opinions on it, you guys are such a great resource for opinions for guys like me, I love to surprise and spoil my fiance without asking her what to buy and you're all so nice!

I'm really excited to give them to her! Couple more days...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

purse collector said:


> Elizabeth and James Field Jacket




love that! was it on sale?


----------



## fanniepack

A blue blazer from Forever 21 on sale for $13 and just ordered a Faux Fur Jacket that was on sale too!


----------



## agart245

Members Only velvet leggings


----------



## Tangerine

J.Crew sale sweaters.










Ordered this online cause I had to use some rewards. I really hope they work out..


----------



## bb10lue

UGG cardy Socks & Boots in black 

http://www.snugaustraliauggboots.co...y_Ugg_Socks_&_Boots_-_Black/product_info.html


----------



## inverved

*Lanvin black silk skirt with grosgrain waistband.*


----------



## hairsprayhead

laxnyvr said:


> Awesome! But I'm not sure it would look so good on me as it would on my fiance! haha
> 
> It's her valentine's gift, along with a pair of shoes I bought her, I just wanted to get some opinions on it, you guys are such a great resource for opinions for guys like me, I love to surprise and spoil my fiance without asking her what to buy and you're all so nice!
> 
> I'm really excited to give them to her! Couple more days...



I always like it when guys find this board.  My husband would *never* be able to- he can find the Football Message boards and that's it.   

You have a very very very lucky fiance!


----------



## hairsprayhead

fieryfashionist said:


> LadyLouboutin8, it was at a Fendi outlet... but I was still shocked haha!
> 
> So, I've never ordered anything from asos (just browsed a lot), but I found a few cute, cheap spring/summer dresses that work for me (I don't do sleeveless... you would NOT want to see it).   I hope I got the sizing right and the quality is okay.
> 
> In Lilac... I hope this has a breezy cottonesque look and not a shiny prom dress look!
> http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Doubl...58&clr=Lilac&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=_None
> 
> In navy/light pink
> http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Colou...=BlackBeige&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=208&sort=_None
> 
> In navy
> http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Brode...8&clr=Black&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=208&sort=_None
> 
> In purple
> http://www.asos.com/Cameron-Diaz/As...&clr=Purple&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=208&sort=_None
> 
> http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Littl...8&clr=Print&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=208&sort=_None
> 
> In Monsoon Blue
> http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Smock...MonsoonBlue&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=208&sort=_None




Wow!  Good picks.  I've never ordered from ASOS either, although I've always been tempted!  Keep us updated- I especially want to know what you think about the navy/pink bow dress.  It's adorable!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Tangerine said:


> J.Crew sale sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered this online cause I had to use some rewards. I really hope they work out..




i have those two too


----------



## CoachGirl12

fieryfashionist said:


> LadyLouboutin8, it was at a Fendi outlet... but I was still shocked haha!
> 
> So, I've never ordered anything from asos (just browsed a lot), but I found a few cute, cheap spring/summer dresses that work for me (I don't do sleeveless... you would NOT want to see it).   I hope I got the sizing right and the quality is okay.
> 
> In navy/light pink
> http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Colou...=BlackBeige&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=208&sort=_None


WOW, I absolutely LOVE this dress! Thats funny because I was browsing the website last night but a not sure about buying there yet because of the sizing...


----------



## nwhite

I just scored this Carmen Marc Valvo dress for $147!


----------



## Pinkdancer

That dress is gorgeous, nwhite!


----------



## laxnyvr

hairsprayhead said:


> I always like it when guys find this board.  My husband would *never* be able to- he can find the Football Message boards and that's it.
> 
> You have a very very very lucky fiance!



Thanks! 

In your husbands defense though, I only found TPF because the pair of shoes I order my fiance, from Neimans, my sister swore they were fake. So I did some research and found the Glass Slipper forum because of that and sure enough she was right! Decided to stick around after that!


----------



## nwhite

Thanks Pinkdancer! I just hope it fits!  I've never tried on a dress from CMV.


----------



## NiKiG

Tulip skirts from Urban Outfitters & BCBG
Silk Ribbed Pintuck Dress from Juicy Couture
Seven Jeans, an ABS maxi dress, and a Geren Ford maxi dress from BlueFly
BCBG Assymetrical Hem dress from eBay
BR Ruffle Dress

(I'm so obsessed with feminine things right now!)

Really want that white moto jacket from Express!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

nwhite said:


> I just scored this Carmen Marc Valvo dress for $147!


Gorgeous!


----------



## indi3r4

i've been eyeing this bcbg dress for forever! got them yesterday on sale.. so haaapppppy!


----------



## NoraV

Milly top from today's Gilt sale. I was disappointed with most of the stuff today.


----------



## vlore

NoraV said:


> Milly top from today's Gilt sale. I was disappointed with most of the stuff today.



I agree, Gilt wasn't too good today! I love your Milly top


----------



## bisousx

Flat knee (thigh) high cognac-colour boots

http://www.endless.com/Pour-Victoir...42169011&nodes=242169011&sort=shoesbrowserel2


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *hairsprayhead*!   I hope the sizing works out!   I'll let you know what I think once I receive them! 

Hi *CoachGirl12*!   I know, right?   I hope it's as pretty in person... and that it fits me!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Gorgeous! 



nwhite said:


> I just scored this Carmen Marc Valvo dress for $147!


----------



## plain jane doe

Prairie Underground

This dress, second color:











And this:


----------



## Bitten

I was in Witchery today checking out the new stock (thank goodness the sales have stopped - for now). Picked up a really sweet sweater with a scoop neck and chiffon 1/2 sleeves - it looks fantastic with jeans and skirts, I'm now thinking I might have to go back and get a second one...


----------



## rowie1985

- brown leather bomber jacket
- cream leather motorcyle style jacket
- navy blue leather military style jacket
- hot pink short sleeved button up work shirt
- peachy silk long top with rosettes around the neck with pearls
- grey silk check dress
- black and white silk check skirt


----------



## shesnochill

So because none of my wanted handbags are spotted yet, I spent my recent paychecks on some new clothes, yay! Haven't gotten some new clothes in forever. & with the WEAR RED and get 20% off thing going on @ Macy's and the h&M 20% off event, I went crazy.


----------



## shesnochill

​


----------



## shesnochill

Thanks for letting me share ​


----------



## vlore

Wow *Annaversary* you really DID go shopping! Congrats!!! I totally  all of the scarfs, the mustard ruffle top, and the black+white sweater- what brand is the sweater?


----------



## NoraV

I am in love with the last dress! Where did you get it?



plain jane doe said:


> Prairie Underground
> 
> This dress, second color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:


----------



## plain jane doe

NoraV, I am too! It's called the Liberty Dress and comes in that color as well as pink, black, and a blue-black color. I went looking EVERYWHERE for it and ended up calling the Prairie Underground people. They answer their phone and will tell you what's in stock where. They also offered to ship other colors to a local boutique so their retailers could have the sale. SO NICE. There are some sizes still at Kaight Shop (never shopped there), The Paper Doll (they wrap your order up like a gift!), and Doe SF (very sweet girls). Here's a photo of the pink -- I LOVED it but it washed me out!


----------



## plumaplomb

whered you get the grey scarf?


----------



## Tangerine

annaversary said:


> So because none of my wanted handbags are spotted yet, I spent my recent paychecks on some new clothes, yay! Haven't gotten some new clothes in forever. & with the WEAR RED and get 20% off thing going on @ Macy's and the h&M 20% off event, I went crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I LOVE this look, is the yellow top from h&M?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

loe allyour scarves annaversary!


----------



## shesnochill

vlore said:


> Wow Annaversary you really DID go shopping! Congrats!!! I totally  all of the scarfs, the mustard ruffle top, and the black+white sweater- what brand is the sweater?



Haha. I know! I haven't bought clothes in forever. All my paychecks often went to a new handbag but I haven't seen any handbags I wanted REALLY BAD this month so I figured I'd get some clothes! And because working at the mall, yea, it gets tempting sometimes.

The sweater is from MACY'S. The brand is called "American Rag", I got it for $13 at the clearance rackets!



plumaplomb said:


> whered you get the grey scarf?



I think your referring to me right? Lol, if so, I got the grey scarf from *American Apparel*, it's called "The Circular" scarf which you can wear in 10 different ways. The price is $28 + tax.



Tangerine said:


> I LOVE this look, is the yellow top from h&M?



Hello Tangerine, to answer your question, _no_, the yellow ruffles top is NOT from H&M, it's actually from MACY'S. The brand is called "American Rag" and it cost $29, but with the coupon it was around $5 I believe.. the last time I checked (which was about an hour ago) my local Macy's still had a BUNCH of them so you might want to check yours! I am not sure if they carry it but checkity check check!



MichelleAntonia said:


> loe allyour scarves annaversary!



Thanks *MA*


----------



## OneElement

I just received a leather jacket I ordered off of ebay, I absolutely love it. It's a Rick owens style jacket, the seller is called Blackscissors (they're on the UK ebay site). Check them out if you're in search of a very slim fitting black leather jacket. I love it so much, because the sleeves are extra long and super slim, it fits just like my Mike & Chris jesse jacket in the sleeves and it cost sooo much less (around $220 total). The leather is great quality, soft and distressed looking. Very satisfied with this purchase It's almost impossible to find any slim fitting leather jackets around where I live, especially for that price.


----------



## CoachGirl12

*I had to get the same dress as **fieryfashionist, after she posted what she got I absolutely fell in  with this dress, so I want to say THANK YOU to fieryfashionist! I hope my order went thru... but I got this dress:







And I got this really cute necklace:




*


----------



## nordia5

*Annaversary* - where'd you get the brown jacket?


----------



## NiKiG

indi3r4 said:


> i've been eyeing this bcbg dress for forever! got them yesterday on sale.. so haaapppppy!
> 
> View attachment 676882



I wanted that one, but my bro said it was hideous.  What do they know???? It's so cute! Post a modeling pic when you get it.


----------



## NiKiG

NoraV said:


> Two dresses from the Ali Ro Gilt sale, but I'm thinking of canceling the second one.



I like the second one as well.


----------



## ColdSteel

Paige Denim Laurel Canyons in Learjet. They were on sale at nordies for $100 - perfect timing because my beloved Lagoon Benedict Canyons finally bit the dust.

http://www.paigepremiumdenim.com/Womens_Laurel_Canyon__Lear_Jet/pd/c/6/np/-1/p/40000099.html


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, you're welcome!!!    I hope we both love it!!    I haven't received anything about shipping yet, but hopefully soon!  





CoachGirl12 said:


> *I had to get the same dress as **fieryfashionist, after she posted what she got I absolutely fell in  with this dress, so I want to say THANK YOU to fieryfashionist! I hope my order went thru... but I got this dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I got this really cute necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CoachGirl12

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, you're welcome!!!    I hope we both love it!!    I haven't received anything about shipping yet, but hopefully soon!


haha... i know, i still haven't either, i'm nervous cuz i really like it so much and i'm praying that its gonna fit too! LOL hopefully they aren't out of stock on it!


----------



## shesnochill

nordia5 said:


> *Annaversary* - where'd you get the brown jacket?



H&M


----------



## shesnochill

Went to Macy's again today, lol, found this on a clearance racket for $13!






It's once again by the brand AMERICAN RAG.​


----------



## MichelleAntonia

it's not clothing, but every time i go into h&m or the forever 21 accessories store, i get sucked into getting all kinds of cute cheapo accessories that actually look GREAT, and hold up!


----------



## Prada_Princess

silk dress from Saks, Chloe

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/698/1046/0469810466831/0469810466831R__ASTL_300x400.jpg

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446210024&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492712034&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1234705899097&ev19=1:4


----------



## webbie

*Getting ready for spring! Just purchased online a Vivienne Tam Belted Silk Dress from Neiman's. on sale for only $138 from $395 and they had free shipping *


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod54310002


----------



## EmeraldStar

annaversary said:


>


This will look so cute once Spring comes around.


----------



## indi3r4

Got a flyaway cardigan from express on friday..



NiKiG said:


> I wanted that one, but my bro said it was hideous.  What do they know???? It's so cute! Post a modeling pic when you get it.



it's actually verrry cute on! you should try them on and ignore the bro.. lol.. boys! i'll try to take a picture when i have em on..


----------



## indi3r4

annaversary, where did you get the leather jacket and the first 2 scarves  and which brand is it?


----------



## Nieners

This floral maxi dress


----------



## pisdapisda79

Nieners,  your new dress, it's gorgeous



Nieners said:


> This floral maxi dress


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got some casual and work wear clothes on Express.com

Denim Crop Pants:
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...tCategoryId=2&categoryId=28&subCategoryId=298

Vest in Gray:
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...CategoryId=2&categoryId=215&subCategoryId=215

Tank top in White:
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...entCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=11

Shirt in Hot Stuff:
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...entCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=11


----------



## Nieners

pisdapisda79 said:


> Nieners,  your new dress, it's gorgeous



Thank you very much 
I think it will be so nice to wear it in the summer, can't wait!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

annaversary said:


> ​
> ​
> ​


 
I love these, where are they from?


----------



## shesnochill

EmeraldStar said:


> This will look so cute once Spring comes around.



Hehe. I know! I can't wait 



indi3r4 said:


> annaversary, where did you get the leather jacket and the first 2 scarves  and which brand is it?



The leather jacket is from H&M and the first 2 scarves are from Abercrombie & Fitch.



pinkgoldfish said:


> I love these, where are they from?



Abercrombie & Fitch 

*Please note: *the scarves were on clearance so it may be hard to find! But I say go to your local A&F and dig for them!! I found mine laying around in these tin buckets in the corner of the store.


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got some casual and work wear clothes on Express.com
> 
> Denim Crop Pants:
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...tCategoryId=2&categoryId=28&subCategoryId=298
> 
> Vest in Gray:
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...CategoryId=2&categoryId=215&subCategoryId=215
> 
> Tank top in White:
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...entCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=11
> 
> Shirt in Hot Stuff:
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...entCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=11



Love your purchases!!! Especially the denim crop pants + the flyaway cardigan


----------



## nwhite

I've been bad this month - bought more dresses!  And I never buy dresses.  Guess I'm just ready for warmer weather 

Both are from Nordies.  First one is a Suzi Chin dress, and the second is by Muse.







http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj80/now6454/accessories/suzichindress.jpg


----------



## plumaplomb

i am so ready for spring. so so ready. these dresses, jeweled sandals, and gauzy scarves are really killin it.


----------



## roussel

Got a few items from JCrew yesterday.  Black pencil skirt, yellow tank top, and this pink/fuschia jacket.  Also a couple Rebecca Taylor dresses from Gilt and this Judith Jack ring.  I also got a huge mother of pearl JJ ring, no pic yet.


----------



## NoraV

Two tops from Rebecca Taylor this morning...I have been spending way too much at Gilt lately.


----------



## Rockysmom

I bought some Rich & Skinny Boyfriend cut jeans. They were shown cuffed and I truly think I do look rich and skinny! lol


----------



## MonaJeanine

I looove the maxi dress.Can't wait to buy one,too 
I recently bought a pair of cream leather gloves with 2 lovely bows from Asos.


----------



## vlore

Got these things at Macy's today:
BCBG seamless tank


BCBG sweater


French Connection high-waist skirt


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Got these things at Macy's today:
> BCBG seamless tank
> View attachment 679936
> 
> BCBG sweater
> View attachment 679937
> 
> French Connection high-waist skirt
> View attachment 679938


Love all your purchases vlore! I really like that high waisted skirt and that BCBG sweater!! They all look gorgeous on you!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Pucci Dress:





Diane Von Furstenberg Top:


----------



## NiKiG

This forum is going to be my downfall. I was curious about ASOS after seeing some of your posts, and I went a lil crazy. 

I got this cobalt leather crossbody bag.







This cute coral clutch bag.






This babydoll top. Don't know where I've seen this before but sexy!






This leather gilet, whatever a gilet is... Will look cute!






This Spring trench coat.






This basic black bandeau dress with pockets.






Yea, I think I'm overdue for a ban... ​


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love all your purchases vlore! I really like that high waisted skirt and that BCBG sweater!! They all look gorgeous on you!



Thanks girl! I fell in  w/ the sweater as soon as I saw it...I am getting into the 'nautical' trend . 
And I loved your Express purchases especially the capri jeans.


----------



## aliasfreak909

i recently went to an outlett mall and stopped by the saks off fifth

i dug around for about an hour and came away with a tahari blue top for 5 bucks originally 98, and a theory falda top in dark peony for 15 originally 150.

sorry no pics =[

then i stopped by the loehmanns and got some new seven skinny jeans for 70 bucks. 

overall great weekend


----------



## Rockysmom

Rich and Skinny boyfriend jeans.


----------



## shesnochill

pisdapisda79 said:


> Pucci Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg Top:



 your purchases!!!

May I ask where/how much was the DVF top?


----------



## leap of faith

Nieners said:


> This floral maxi dress


 
Im in !! Exactly the kind of dresses im looking for do you mind saying from where, how much, and how tall is it? (lol basically everything about the dress)?


----------



## Nieners

leap of faith said:


> Im in !! Exactly the kind of dresses im looking for do you mind saying from where, how much, and how tall is it? (lol basically everything about the dress)?


Of course I don't mind ,
the dress is from Zara and because it's from two seasons ago, I had to search for it on Ebay and I found it, luckily  I made an offer of 86 euro's including shipping and it was accepted (it retailed for 120 euro's). I am not sure about the length though, but I have found a picture from a sim. dress (also Zara):






And I am thinking it will be the right lenght for me haha *Let's hope so*.
If you have more questions feel free to ask!


----------



## lilflobowl

These are mine! 3 more on the way!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Bought the DVF top from the DVF store in Las Vegas but pretty sure any DVF store will carry it. If I remember it was $ 230



annaversary said:


> your purchases!!!
> 
> May I ask where/how much was the DVF top?


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Thanks girl! I fell in  w/ the sweater as soon as I saw it...I am getting into the 'nautical' trend .
> And I loved your Express purchases especially the capri jeans.


The funny thing is, a lot of my wardrobe is stripes, so I definitely know what you mean about liking the nautical trend!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

NiKiG said:


> This forum is going to be my downfall. I was curious about ASOS after seeing some of your posts, and I went a lil crazy.
> 
> I got this cobalt leather crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This cute coral clutch bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This babydoll top. Don't know where I've seen this before but sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leather gilet, whatever a gilet is... Will look cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Spring trench coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This basic black bandeau dress with pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I think I'm overdue for a ban... ​


all your purchases are GORGEOUS! I especially LOVE that babydoll top! I might have to pick one up for myself! I'm really liking ASOS! I really hope when I get my dress that it fits! At least I will know how their sizing is!


----------



## summer2815

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=41920&pid=626360






I got the BR ruched leather jacket in gray for $199.99 less 20% (code BRSPRING) and then another 10% (code EXTRA10 with your BR card) -originally $500!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trapt204

I haven't actually purchased it yet, I'm still fighting with myself, but oh how I want it...

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3009752?tn=swatch_popup&origin=sbSeeColorsNViews


----------



## vlore

Also took advantage of the Banana Republic offer and got these three scarves along with 2 tees:


----------



## KarraAnn

I work at express so..Rerock boot cut jeans and White flip flops..I spend WAY too much money there!


----------



## Bitten

A black patent YSL square buckle belt that I've been drooling over for MONTHS.

I bought it on sale at Jean Brown, but there's a pic here:

http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/96811.htm


----------



## Redorfe

tevrow + chase kimono wrap dress on super sale .


----------



## Redorfe

tevrow + chase kimono wrap dress on super sale .


----------



## CoachGirl12

Not getting that dress that I ordered from ASOS.com, I was able to order it, and then almost 3 days later they tell me that there system screwed up! They have horrible customer service!


----------



## seshe

NiKiG said:


> This forum is going to be my downfall. I was curious about ASOS after seeing some of your posts, and I went a lil crazy.
> 
> I got this cobalt leather crossbody bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



May I know where this bag is from? Love it. Thanks.


----------



## plumaplomb

im so obsessed with crossbody bags lately... what's wrong with me!!


----------



## snoopylaughs

seshe said:


> May I know where this bag is from? Love it. Thanks.



Asos.com

http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Leath...4&clr=Cobalt&sh=0&pge=0&pgesize=20&sort=_None


----------



## NiKiG

CoachGirl12 said:


> all your purchases are GORGEOUS! I especially LOVE that babydoll top! I might have to pick one up for myself! I'm really liking ASOS! I really hope when I get my dress that it fits! At least I will know how their sizing is!



Right? I'm crossing my fingers that I chose the right size. Are European's really that tiny? I wish...!


----------



## NiKiG

CoachGirl12 said:


> Not getting that dress that I ordered from ASOS.com, I was able to order it, and then almost 3 days later they tell me that there system screwed up! They have horrible customer service!



Just say this post. Uh oh! I just got the shipping notification for mine! I hope they fixed your order??


----------



## CoachGirl12

NiKiG said:


> Just say this post. Uh oh! I just got the shipping notification for mine! I hope they fixed your order??


Nope, they said basically that their computer system someone let me order it, but it wasn't available... blah blah blah... I'm mad because I wanted this dress soooo badly, and now they don't have it... and another thing, the whole total went thru my bank account, NICE! They are refunding me but it will take 5-10 days, its like why would they even put my whole $ amount thru my account if they knew they were only going to ship one thing!


----------



## NiKiG

CoachGirl12 said:


> Nope, they said basically that their computer system someone let me order it, but it wasn't available... blah blah blah... I'm mad because I wanted this dress soooo badly, and now they don't have it... and another thing, the whole total went thru my bank account, NICE! They are refunding me but it will take 5-10 days, its like why would they even put my whole $ amount thru my account if they knew they were only going to ship one thing!



Eeek, that's scary. Esp when it's an international order. I was afraid of an issue coming up with them, since they're in another country. 

You should open up a complaint and let them know we are all watching and waiting to see if they can deliver.


----------



## CoachGirl12

NiKiG said:


> Eeek, that's scary. Esp when it's an international order. I was afraid of an issue coming up with them, since they're in another country.
> 
> You should open up a complaint and let them know we are all watching and waiting to see if they can deliver.


Yeah I definitely already emailed them a couple of times, I'm watching to see when I get my refund to make sure I get it since I only will be getting ONE out of my 2 items... not very pleased w/their customer service! I hope their products are better! You will have to let me know how the quality of the clothing is.


----------



## melissab

7FAM boyfriend jeans!!!


----------



## roussel

^ Modeling pics in the bf jeans thread pls...

I also got a pair of cheap AE boyfit jeans.  I dunno I am liking the comfort of wearing these.  And I said I will never buy a pair.


----------



## pchan2802

Redorfe said:


> tevrow + chase kimono wrap dress on super sale .


How interesting!I bought a tevrow +chase vest on super sale yesterday also.The price on tag is 495$ but I got it for 30$ .


----------



## NiKiG

CoachGirl12 said:


> Yeah I definitely already emailed them a couple of times, I'm watching to see when I get my refund to make sure I get it since I only will be getting ONE out of my 2 items... not very pleased w/their customer service! I hope their products are better! You will have to let me know how the quality of the clothing is.



Okie, I'll let you know. It'll take like a full week or two to get here. I hate waiting.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just bought this t-shirt from express... love this graphic tee, soo cute!
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...ntCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=129


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just bought this t-shirt from express... love this graphic tee, soo cute!
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...ntCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=129



are you addicted to Express???!!! 
Very cute top!


----------



## NiKiG

I just received my ABS dress from Bluefly. It's amazing on!







Elie Tahari Snakeskin T-strap Wedges (Black and White)
Look at the detail!










Elie Tahari Platform Sandals





Stuart Weitzman Pumps





​


----------



## NiKiG

Oh and these jeans from Urban Outfitters, they are super tight yet comfy. The ankle zips allow you to unzip the leg to squeeze in, then zip them back up. LOL.




​


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> are you addicted to Express???!!!
> Very cute top!


LOL, maybe just a little!


----------



## CoachGirl12

NiKiG said:


> I just received my ABS dress from Bluefly. It's amazing on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elie Tahari Snakeskin T-strap Wedges (Black and White)
> Look at the detail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elie Tahari Platform Sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Pumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


oooo let's see some modeling pics!! cute stuff!!


----------



## plumaplomb

wowow i need to look into tahari shoes!! those are amazing!!


----------



## NoraV

I have the Elie Tahari Marley platforms and they have the same detail - I love it!

Not clothes but I just got these for $139 (originally $450).


----------



## Tangerine

NiKiG said:


> Oh and these jeans from Urban Outfitters, they are super tight yet comfy. The ankle zips allow you to unzip the leg to squeeze in, then zip them back up. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




I really love this look but can't quite fine the right pair for me, I'm 5'2" that makes it hard.


----------



## NiKiG

CoachGirl12 said:


> oooo let's see some modeling pics!! cute stuff!!



Mmmmkay! I will post when I get around to it. 

BTW, I am so obsessed with Express toooooo! I love everything there. I want the white moto jacket.


----------



## NiKiG

*plumaplomb & NoraV:* Yea, those Elie Tahari shoes are absolutely phenomenal. I got them during the $99 sale at Bluefly. Now, there so much more! I lucked out. 

*Tangerine:* I'm 5'3" and they are a 30" inseam. Not bad on me. I saw an ad in a magazine where a model was wearing them partly unzipped with some sneakers, they looked so cool.


----------



## candypants1100

www2.victoriassecret.com/images/prodpri2/V280068.jpg
just got this bathing suit for my jamaica trip in march!!


----------



## inverved

*Lanvin navy lambskin gloves.*


----------



## snoopylaughs

the gloves look divine!


----------



## fashion1sta

UO vintage leather jacket + Ksubi skinny ankle zipper jeans in roadie grey and  vintage indigo.


----------



## leap of faith

Nieners said:


> Of course I don't mind ,
> the dress is from Zara and because it's from two seasons ago, I had to search for it on Ebay and I found it, luckily  I made an offer of 86 euro's including shipping and it was accepted (it retailed for 120 euro's). I am not sure about the length though, but I have found a picture from a sim. dress (also Zara):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am thinking it will be the right lenght for me haha *Let's hope so*.
> If you have more questions feel free to ask!


 
Thanks hon!! Its a lovely dress


----------



## Tangerine

fashion1sta said:


> UO vintage leather jacket + Ksubi skinny ankle zipper jeans in roadie grey and  vintage indigo.



Ooooh all nice!


----------



## fashion1sta

Tangerine said:


> Ooooh all nice!



thank you! I bought the jeans in person... at American Rag (in La Brea/CA) - they have the biggest jean bar i've ever seen lol! Now, I'm just waiting for the jacket.... *hopefully it'll look okay*


----------



## webbie

got some super cute BLANK jeans! so stretchy and comfy


----------



## shesnochill

^ Whoa! Haha. Where can I find some BLANK jeans ?


----------



## webbie

I got them at djpremium.com and karmaloop.com  happy shopping!!


----------



## revolve10

annaversary said:


> ^ Whoa! Haha. Where can I find some BLANK jeans ?




Intermix has them, but Urban outfitters has them for $9.99 on sale right now. they are really comfy and soft.. I got my pairs from intermix and djpremium but i was at UO the other night and they had a rack of them for $10 bucks!


----------



## Bitten

Lingerie - some really beautiful navy bras and panties from sass & bide and Levante.


----------



## Tangerine

fashion1sta said:


> thank you! I bought the jeans in person... at American Rag (in La Brea/CA) - they have the biggest jean bar i've ever seen lol! Now, I'm just waiting for the jacket.... *hopefully it'll look okay*



I've never been to a American Rag, I'd like to go... there is one in SF I should go...







OT, but:
Webbie, I have to ask, what is that cute little beast in your avatar?!


----------



## webbie

revolve10 - ooh, I def need to check out UO then. $10/pair for jeans is such a steal!! 

Tangerine - that is my chinchilla, Fluffy, he's such a cutie pie and witnesses all my clothing purchases


----------



## webbie

Puma Crete Lace Navy Blue and Black Sneakers. I hope I don't snag the lace!


----------



## fashion1sta

Tangerine said:


> I've never been to a American Rag, I'd like to go... there is one in SF I should go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT, but:
> Webbie, I have to ask, what is that cute little beast in your avatar?!






You should definately check it out! They also have a vintage clothing section.


----------



## fashion1sta

webbie said:


> got some super cute BLANK jeans! so stretchy and comfy




wow~! A girl can never have enough jeans... lol. I love the blue (sort of like cobalt).. perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## gueancla

NiKiG said:


> I just received my ABS dress from Bluefly. It's amazing on!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elie Tahari Snakeskin T-strap Wedges (Black and White)
> Look at the detail!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elie Tahari Platform Sandals
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman Pumps​


 
All your shoes are TDF. Where did you got the Elie Tahari Platform Sandals? Love them. Thanks!


----------



## NiKiG

Got em during the $99 sale at BlueFly! Such a good deal. My hubby is making me sell some on eBay.


----------



## Nieners

Got the last one


----------



## Jesskaz

More James Perse. I'm a slave to comfort.


----------



## babybeans

After seeing the post about the blank jeans, I HAD to have them!  I just got them in grey...anyone know how their sizes run?

I was horrible tonight, supposed to be saving money for a family vacation.  I got 2 dresses, jeans, ...and this is only tonight...


----------



## babybeans

and this...


----------



## Prada_Princess

gueancla - those snake sheos are fabulous!


----------



## NoraV

Where is the top dress from?



babybeans said:


> After seeing the post about the blank jeans, I HAD to have them!  I just got them in grey...anyone know how their sizes run?
> 
> I was horrible tonight, supposed to be saving money for a family vacation.  I got 2 dresses, jeans, ...and this is only tonight...


----------



## frzsri

Alex McQueen red and black silk chiffon skull scarf


----------



## MissPrincess88

Target has some cute stuff right now! So...I bought lots!


----------



## MissPrincess88

More...


----------



## NoraV

NoraV said:


> Where is the top dress from?



Nevermind, found it on VS. Backordered until May...getting clothes from them is such a pain.


----------



## MissFilthyMoney

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=26497&pid=622840

original $300.00 down to $79.00 and also added the 20% coupon on top of that.


----------



## aliasfreak909

three free people tops for around 20 dollars each. they were a steal compared at around 118.


----------



## fanniepack

Sandals from Chinese Laundry





and these boots from revolve clothing.




These are shoes that I saw Vanessa Hudgens wearing and I fell in love with them and had to get them!


----------



## bb10lue

Two coats from Vanessa bruno 










Nine West ankle boots


----------



## bb10lue

Nieners said:


> Got the last one



hehe, i have this in black!! Love it


----------



## ShelleyBaby




----------



## roussel

Rachel Pally dresses


----------



## melissab

Paige Denim wilshire jean


----------



## roussel

^ Melissa you are loving those BF jeans!  I still have to find a decent one since I am just experimenting with the cheap AE pair.  I like that Paige pair, where did you get them?


----------



## fieryfashionist

The HL dress from Fall '08 on sale - #46... my first! 

http://www.herveleger.com/fall2008/index.php

I hope I don't look awful in it.


----------



## NoraV

I got two dresses from the Rachel Pally sale also.


----------



## roussel

^ Yay! We got the same Miami dress.  I originally wanted that midnight color but it was sold out.  I wish both dresses fit me, I wear 6-8 and I got a small.


----------



## NoraV

Yeah, I'm kind of worried about it being too big. I got a small but I wear a 0-2 in dresses usually...but I have a bigger chest. I hope it works out for me!


----------



## revolve10

fieryfashionist said:


> The HL dress from Fall '08 on sale - #46... my first!
> 
> http://www.herveleger.com/fall2008/index.php
> 
> I hope I don't look awful in it.



gorgeous! how much did it end up being?


----------



## shopaholiccat

Club Monaco's Boyfriend blazer in gray


----------



## snoopylaughs

^ bb10lue, wow I would have never guessed those were from nine west!  I'm going to have to look for them now!
edit:  found it!  what color are yours?  I can't decide what color to get, but they're awesome
-------------------------
I found a cuuuute twenty8twelve cropped leather jacket that's been sitting around forever at my local Neiman's Last Call outlet, I got it for $45, from $550!!  No way I could walk away from it!


----------



## dreamdoll

Can't wait to see your modelling pics!! 




fieryfashionist said:


> The HL dress from Fall '08 on sale - #46... my first!
> 
> http://www.herveleger.com/fall2008/index.php
> 
> I hope I don't look awful in it.


----------



## revolve10

snoopylaughs said:


> ^ bb10lue, wow I would have never guessed those were from nine west!  I'm going to have to look for them now!
> edit:  found it!  what color are yours?  I can't decide what color to get, but they're awesome
> -------------------------
> I found a cuuuute twenty8twelve cropped leather jacket that's been sitting around forever at my local Neiman's Last Call outlet, I got it for $45, from $550!!  No way I could walk away from it!



wow, congrats! can you PM me the sku?


----------



## chunkymonkey

ShelleyBaby said:


>



This is so cute!  where is it from?


----------



## ShelleyBaby

chunkymonkey said:


> This is so cute!  where is it from?


It's from a UK high street store called Dorothy Perkins.


----------



## vlore

snoopylaughs said:


> ^ bb10lue, wow I would have never guessed those were from nine west!  I'm going to have to look for them now!
> edit:  found it!  what color are yours?  I can't decide what color to get, but they're awesome
> -------------------------
> I found a cuuuute twenty8twelve cropped leather jacket that's been sitting around forever at my local Neiman's Last Call outlet, I got it for $45, from $550!!  No way I could walk away from it!



*Wao!!!* That's one awesome jacket!!!


----------



## Karenada

Here are my recent purchase:
imagecache.asos.com/inv/S/7/222/503839/RedBlack/image1xl.jpg


----------



## karenab

All Saints black ankle boots with tassles (in blog). 

Also a few bags of loose studs to start applying to clothing/accessories. God I hope it comes out good but what the heck, its worth it for the fun factor.


----------



## pchan2802

Mackage															
															 															Tessy Graphite Coat


----------



## essential

pchan2802 said:


> Mackage
> Tessy Graphite Coat
> 
> View attachment 689194



Please post a modeling pic when you can! I would love to see how it looks irl~


----------



## melissab

roussel said:


> ^ Melissa you are loving those BF jeans!  I still have to find a decent one since I am just experimenting with the cheap AE pair.  I like that Paige pair, where did you get them?



LOL I'm actually ordering a bunch just to find the right fit and size! so far sizing has just been my issue.  I have ordered a pair of the AE ones as well  I have done all my jean shopping so far at Tobi.com.  The closest mall is an hour away from me and still they don't carry any of the jeans I like, so I have to shop online  Paige jeans will be here within the next hour and a half, i'll keep you updated on the fit and sizing! So far the 7FAM josefina jeans are my fav, and super comfy!


----------



## melissab

*roussel*! we have a winner!!! The Paiges are beautiful!!!


----------



## roussel

^ Pics please!  I am liking the Current/Elliot ones too...


----------



## melissab

If i can get these two kids to nap at the same time I will shortly!


----------



## melissab

Ok here they are! My house is still clearly undergoing renos... I've just been too lazy to start them..
They sent me a 25 instead of a 26 but this size is good since I didn't want them to be baggy, just a little "worn" looking.  So order regular size if you want them loose and size down for a slimmer fit


----------



## roussel

those!  I will head over to Nordies to try those and the Current/Elliot ones
So those are full length and not cropped like the others?  
BTW, is that a rainbo vacuum I see?


----------



## melissab

hahahahahah LOL yes that is a rainbow!  For the price it should clean the floors for me!! Fiance HAD to have it....Do you have one?
The jeans are a full length yes 34", and the stretch is really nice in them!


----------



## roussel

Yes we do have rainbow but it is about 8 years old and still works great!  I remember telling my hubby when we first got it "What?  That thing costs like our refrigerator!"  Looks like yours is new, it looks different than ours.
Ok back to the jeans... That is nice that they are full length.  I don't know why the others are cropped when you roll them up anyway.  At least the full length ones you can wear 2 ways.


----------



## melissab

he got it for me for my bday...so he says..
Now you need to go get these jeans!!!


----------



## vlore

Not clothing but an accessory :shame:...I have been shopping around for sunnies and finally decided on Dita's Supa Dupa in black (sorry for such a large pic):


----------



## shesnochill

^ yAY. i LOVE THOSE sunglasses. I have them in Creme and Black or Blue, I forgot, lol! But congrats!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

*Proenza Schouler for Target blazer in dove grey*​


----------



## CoachGirl12

Made a quick stop at the GAP today and got these two things:


----------



## heartfelt

William Rast Jerris in Sugar and Spice





and some stuff from the collection...
WR cashmere dress





WR silk ruffled dress





WR belted trench dress





WR peacoat





and new boots!





in black:


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Not clothing but an accessory :shame:...I have been shopping around for sunnies and finally decided on Dita's Supa Dupa in black (sorry for such a large pic):


LOVE these V! So cute!


----------



## roussel

vlore, I have those sunglasses too but in the brown/cream color.  They are so comfortable to wear.

heartfelt, i love all your WR purchases esp those dresses!  

not for me, but i bought this dress for my daughter's first communion


----------



## NoraV

roussel said:


> vlore, I have those sunglasses too but in the brown/cream color.  They are so comfortable to wear.
> 
> heartfelt, i love all your WR purchases esp those dresses!
> 
> not for me, but i bought this dress for my daughter's first communion



So cute!


----------



## plumaplomb

michael kors wrap dress and long leather opera gloves from dillard's sale...... deals and steals thread is my downfall.


----------



## pchan2802

Juicy Couture															
															 															High Seas Plaid Riding Coat


----------



## Tangerine

*heartfelt*, I like how industrial looking alot of the WR clothing is... I'm still dying for a pair of the jeans too.


----------



## 2threads

Recently i have been purchasing a lot of vintage pieces. Loving vintage ebay stores such as Copsinjeans and La vintage cut. I got an amazing floral body con dress which is backless with visible back zip. 

Currently lusting of Nina Maya's italian wool cape jacket! Its perfect for Winter. cannot wait to buy it.


----------



## lightdays

Juicy Couture tank top.


----------



## Nieners

Frankie B studlet skinny jeans .


----------



## roussel

^ love those jeans!


----------



## NoraV

Nieners said:


> Frankie B studlet skinny jeans .



Oh my gosh I love studded anything...I have to have these! Would you mind telling me where you got them?


----------



## NoraV

Nevermind, found them! Did you size up one?


----------



## Nieners

I am a size 8 and took size 29, not sure if they will fit me though, but that is okay since I'd like to lose some more weight for summer . 

Thank you for the compliments btw!
And yes, you can buy them at revolve but I bought them from vipfashions on Ebay. He is a reputable seller!


----------



## NoraV

Nieners said:


> I am a size 8 and took size 29, not sure if they will fit me though, but that is okay since I'd like to lose some more weight for summer .
> 
> Thank you for the compliments btw!
> And yes, you can buy them at revolve but I bought them from vipfashions on Ebay. He is a reputable seller!



Haha, that's so funny because I was going to buy from there as well! I haven't bought designer jeans in a while...I wear a 2 in Abercrombie jeans so I'm not sure how that translates out for these.


----------



## NoraV

I just ordered them in a 27. I'm glad this place seems to have a really great return/exchange policy. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Nieners

Glad you got them! They're so cute, and I hope they will fit us haha.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

those jeans are awesome!


----------



## NoraV

I can't believe they got shipped out within 2 hours of my purchase...pretty awesome.


----------



## pchan2802

Guess Ellie Cardigan Dress




 [FONT=&quot]*BR Monogram silk geo-print scarf*[/FONT]




And these from Garage


----------



## fettfleck

Emu Boots!


----------



## jsc6

sorry for the crappy picture, but i just bought the mackage hanna today

*



*


----------



## melissab

^^ Holy crap! that jacket is hot hot HOT!!!! I love the studs!


----------



## jsc6

*melissab:* thanks!! i absolutely LOVE it.  when i first saw it, i thought the studs looked kind of "cheap"ish but after i tried it on the fit was amazing and the studs are growing on me now!


----------



## melissab

^^ I want studs on mine now


----------



## revolve10

jsc6 said:


> sorry for the crappy picture, but i just bought the mackage hanna today
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



your blog is awesome, great purchases. Really love how you mix high and low together and make it look so effortless.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

mackage beth coat




splendid cardi - in pink




wildfox sparkle t in - in pink





ella moss dress




juicy beach coverups


----------



## jsc6

^^ that mackage trench is HOT! 

*revolve10*: aww thanks you're so sweet!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

jsc6 said:


> ^^ that mackage trench is HOT!
> 
> *revolve10*: aww thanks you're so sweet!!


 
thanks!  it actually looks better in person!


----------



## roussel

Fendi watch


----------



## nwhite

^^ Gorgeous watch!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

couldn't resist this primp top




rich & skinny boyfriend jeans


----------



## orchidsuns

Just ordered this T by Alexander Wang tank:


----------



## plumaplomb

^ oh wow that is really awesome. are you going to wear a bra underneath though? how are you going to avoid nipple-slippage? the side angle... you know!!


----------



## NoraV

orchidsuns said:


> Just ordered this T by Alexander Wang tank:



I LOVE tanks like this. So hot! Too bad I always end up with major sideboob.


----------



## Brittanyy

I've boughten quite a few articles of clothing these past weekends, but my latest purchases would be

Shorts from GUESS





These shirts from a store called Mariposa


----------



## orchidsuns

plumaplomb said:


> ^ oh wow that is really awesome. are you going to wear a bra underneath though? how are you going to avoid nipple-slippage? the side angle... you know!!



Haha yeah I know what you mean. I will most likely layer it with a white tank underneath. But maybe in the summer, I could get away with wearing just a lace bralette.


----------



## fanniepack

Dress from free people. I've always wanted this dress when it came out, but it was wayyy too expensive, so when it was sale I bought it!  I don't think the picture came out good.


----------



## CoachGirl12

V, where have you been?? I miss your outfits!!


----------



## SaraDK

My first post here in the Wardrobe section.. 

I'm lusting for spring, and in need for something in coral.. 

So I bought a spring trenchcoat in coral..


----------



## inverved

*IRO Pedoute cropped jacket







RVCA Zoey deep v neck tee





*


----------



## aliasfreak909

fanniepack said:


> Dress from free people. I've always wanted this dress when it came out, but it was wayyy too expensive, so when it was sale I bought it!  I don't think the picture came out good.



this dress is gorgeous and totally my style!. how much was it on sale for?


----------



## rkuro

Got a David Meister dress from Nordstrom (sale) and also a pink dress from St. John.


----------



## heartfelt

fanniepack--i LOVE that free people dress! the details are amazing!



got my tax return today!

some new clothing:
















and a new bag!  givenchy multizip hobo in silver though, not gold:


----------



## Sahina

Just bought my first mackage. I luv the stud detailing and the fit....It's all about the fit with Mackage.


----------



## Jesskaz

I am awaiting this jacket. I really wanted a non-leather motorcycle jacket b/c I can't do a leather jacket, leather bag, leather shoes... just too much LETH_ah _(as Stella from Project Runway would say)

I think the blue will be different and cute for spring.


----------



## BasketballCourt

fanniepack said:


> Dress from free people. I've always wanted this dress when it came out, but it was wayyy too expensive, so when it was sale I bought it!  I don't think the picture came out good.


 
Nice!


----------



## annemerrick

I just got this dress from Buffalo Exchange. It is Tamsen and was $22. I sold a few useless things to them and ended up getting the dress, a super-cool bracelet, AND they paid me $2.50...enough to get a cupcake!!!


----------



## burberryaholic

I just bought the Mike & Chris Whitman and a Gypsy 05 black maxi dress!!


----------



## webbie

Bought a few pairs of cute flats!


 Corso Como Posy Black Satin
 Corso Como Posy Silver Leather
 BCBG Girls Beanie Casual in Pink
 The Corso's are extremely soft and comfortable, plus they have cute lil diamond studs embedded in the soles (not that anyone will notice, but me! hehe)


----------



## snoopylaughs

corso comos are a good investment!  corso como shoes are always sooooooo comfortable!


----------



## smvida

fanniepack said:


> Dress from free people. I've always wanted this dress when it came out, but it was wayyy too expensive, so when it was sale I bought it!  I don't think the picture came out good.


pretty, congrats!!!


----------



## heartfelt

ooh i was thinking of getting the same corso como flats! can you tell me if they run tts or not? thanks! 



webbie said:


> Bought a few pairs of cute flats!
> 
> 
> Corso Como Posy Black Satin
> Corso Como Posy Silver Leather
> BCBG Girls Beanie Casual in Pink
> The Corso's are extremely soft and comfortable, plus they have cute lil diamond studs embedded in the soles (not that anyone will notice, but me! hehe)


----------



## revolve10

pics not showing up, grr


----------



## PHENOMENON

studded mini


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Tory Burch Dress*









* BCBG Maxazria Dress*









* Yaya Afalo Dress*









* Marc by Marc Jacobs Dress*


----------



## pchan2802

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Tory Burch Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * BCBG Maxazria Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Yaya Afalo Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Marc by Marc Jacobs Dress*



Love them all .Great buy!


----------



## annemerrick

Whitley....all of those dresses are gorgeous!


----------



## roussel

I love every single one of those dresses WG!


----------



## NoraV

Just got a bunch of tees from the LNA sale on Hautelook...I refuse to pay full price for those.


----------



## vlore

*JCrew *pants in navy + 2 cardis (navy, peach) + 2 belts
*Banana Republic* blazars in white and khaki


----------



## sheanabelle

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Tory Burch Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * BCBG Maxazria Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Yaya Afalo Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Marc by Marc Jacobs Dress*




ahhhh, I am in  with that yaya aflalo dress!!! retail price Puhlease!!!


----------



## webbie

heartfelt said:


> ooh i was thinking of getting the same corso como flats! can you tell me if they run tts or not? thanks!



Hi heartfelt!  Yes, they run true to size! I'm wearing the silver ones today...I'm curious to see how they fit over time since these are my first corso como's.


----------



## sheanabelle

sheanabelle said:


> ahhhh, I am in  with that yaya aflalo dress!!! retail price Puhlease!!!



Oh, and where is it from, if you don't mind??? I checked revolve & shopbop but sadly, no luck!


----------



## sheanabelle

NoraV said:


> Just got a bunch of tees from the LNA sale on Hautelook...I refuse to pay full price for those.



me too! $20 is awesome so I went a little crazy


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

sheanabelle said:


> ahhhh, I am in  with that yaya aflalo dress!!! retail price Puhlease!!!
> 
> 
> sheanabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and where is it from, if you don't mind??? I checked revolve & shopbop but sadly, no luck!
Click to expand...


*Thanks everyone!!!* 


The dress is actually from a season or so ago, so it was hard for me to find. It's called "Yaya Aflalo coral bird chiffon 'Orsay' necklace dress" and I remember it on those sites and Bluefly too.  I lucked out and found one nwt on ebay. $400-$200 retail and only $60 new with tags for me on ebay.  I love it.  Although, it does run a bit large.  Keep your eye on ebay they pop up from time to time.  There is one on there now, but it's pink (medium and nwt).  

Hope this helps.


----------



## sheanabelle

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Thanks everyone!!!*
> 
> 
> The dress is actually from a season or so ago, so it was hard for me to find. It's called "Yaya Aflalo coral bird chiffon 'Orsay' necklace dress" and I remember it on those sites and Bluefly too.  I lucked out and found one nwt on ebay. $400-$200 retail and only $60 new with tags for me on ebay.  I love it.  Although, it does run a bit large.  Keep your eye on ebay they pop up from time to time.  There is one on there now, but it's pink (medium and nwt).
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks! It's so gorgeous, wear it well!!!


----------



## NoraV

sheanabelle said:


> me too! $20 is awesome so I went a little crazy



I really wanted the deep V in navy and steel, but they only had bigger sizes left.  I'm jealous!


----------



## sheanabelle

NoraV said:


> I really wanted the deep V in navy and steel, but they only had bigger sizes left.  I'm jealous!



Don't worry, you'll find them!!!!  Hautelook seems to sell the same LNA shirts over & over again.


----------



## Tangerine

Used at Crossroads but in awesome condition.


----------



## Bitten

The Alida skirt by RM Roland Mouret - coming to me from Net-a-Porter! Hope it fits and looks fantastic...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/39587


----------



## NoraV

I had a $50 credit at Gilt, so I think it pushed me over the edge to purchase these...leather jacket and scarf, both Helmut Lang.


----------



## vlore

NoraV said:


> I had a $50 credit at Gilt, so I think it pushed me over the edge to purchase these...leather jacket and scarf, both Helmut Lang.



I saw that leather jacket- gorgeous!!! Congrats


----------



## Deelove82

Not clothes but shoes: Lacoste Ithia Jelly ballet flats in red, turquoise and black. And the Jeffrey Campbell "Voom" rain boots (they look a bit like Loeffler Randall boots, but are only $70...). Preparing myself for all the rain that'll surely come in spring.


----------



## roussel

NoraV said:


> I had a $50 credit at Gilt, so I think it pushed me over the edge to purchase these...leather jacket and scarf, both Helmut Lang.



Lovely!  I managed to control myself from hitting the submit button, almost bought the white trench coat.  Too many spendings lately.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

four
three
two
one

black, and grey skinny jeans and 2 black and white clutches. All for 50 together. Nice staples to build on and I needed simple bags to match with everything


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just bought a couple of things from Express.com (it seriously has to be my favorite store cuz I shop there all the time! LOL)

http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...entCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=11

(in canary - the yellow)

then this shirt in white (I'll have 3 of this same shirt, the fit on this shirt so great)
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...entCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=11

And this scarf in the Natural color (love it!)
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...ntCategoryId=2&categoryId=34&subCategoryId=37


----------



## hfxshopgirl

current/elliott boyfriend jean in loved - they look amazing on, this pic doesn't do them justice


----------



## Lec8504

i forgot to post here...so for the past 2 weeks..from what i can remember:

James Jeans bf jeans
7 for all Mankind straight leg jeans (bought a different pair for my bf too since they both were on sale via gilt)
miu miu wristlet 

I've been pretty good....


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just bought a couple of things from Express.com (it seriously has to be my favorite store cuz I shop there all the time! LOL)
> 
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...entCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=11
> 
> (in canary - the yellow)
> 
> then this shirt in white (I'll have 3 of this same shirt, the fit on this shirt so great)
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...entCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=11
> 
> And this scarf in the Natural color (love it!)
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...ntCategoryId=2&categoryId=34&subCategoryId=37



Super cute purchases S! I love comfy tees like that! And the scarf- super cute! I have never seen one like that before! Congrats, girl!


----------



## vlore

hfxshopgirl said:


> current/elliott boyfriend jean in loved - they look amazing on, this pic doesn't do them justice
> 
> ns2.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/CURR-WJ7_V1.jpg



Love those jeans!!! Congrats!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

juicy ruffle tank


----------



## MissPR08

hfxshopgirl said:


> current/elliott boyfriend jean in loved - they look amazing on, this pic doesn't do them justice
> 
> ns2.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/CURR-WJ7_V1.jpg



 I want those so badly!!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

MissPR08 said:


> I want those so badly!!


 
i'm so in love with them, everyone needs them!


----------



## MissPR08

^^ i bet... i love that look! ...


----------



## meganfm

My dad just came back from Scotland and brought these for me....

Vivienne Westwood Solid Orb Earrings






Ben Sherman Houndstooth Cardigan





Okay why can't I get these images to appear???


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I dont know if it counts as clothing but I just bought my brother a snuggie this morning from costco!


----------



## ilove$

hfxshopgirl said:


> juicy ruffle tank
> 
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/juicy/juicy2132812867/juicy2132812867_prod_zoom_front_v1_m56577569831431753._SX201_.jpg


 
thats so cute. Do you know how it fits?


----------



## MJDaisy

not really CLOTHING but i bought these plaid sunglasses at forever 21 yesterday


----------



## webbie

Amanda Uprichard snake print silk blouse on sale from CUSP. Ties in the back


----------



## hfxshopgirl

ilove$ said:


> thats so cute. Do you know how it fits?


 
thanks!  it fits tts.  i bought a p, my usual size in juicy.  it's quite fitted through the shoulders and relaxed at the hem.  hope that helps!


----------



## abandonedimages

trip to urban outfitters saturday:














And a headband similar to this one:


----------



## abandonedimages

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just bought a couple of things from Express.com (it seriously has to be my favorite store cuz I shop there all the time! LOL)
> 
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...entCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=11
> 
> (in canary - the yellow)
> 
> then this shirt in white (I'll have 3 of this same shirt, the fit on this shirt so great)
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...entCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=11
> 
> And this scarf in the Natural color (love it!)
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...ntCategoryId=2&categoryId=34&subCategoryId=37



Very cute  I love Express!


----------



## carousel eyes

Purchase two cute dresses at Target today!


----------



## abandonedimages

^ I love Target clothes! I need to get some more Mossimo tanks and see what new dresses they have.


----------



## carousel eyes

abandonedimages said:


> ^ I love Target clothes! I need to get some more Mossimo tanks and see what new dresses they have.



They have the most adorable dresses at the moment! I wanted all of them.

My best friend got the cutest floral tiered dress from Xhilaration.


----------



## pchan2802

Zara blazer






BCBGMAXAZRIA dress


----------



## kookycookie

abandonedimages said:


> trip to urban outfitters saturday:
> 
> images.urbanoutfitters.com/is/image/UrbanOutfitters/15910326_24_b?$prodmain$
> images.urbanoutfitters.com/is/image/UrbanOutfitters/15705064_31_b?$detailmain$
> images.urbanoutfitters.com/is/image/UrbanOutfitters/16150666_01_b?$detailmain$
> 
> And a headband similar to this one:
> images.urbanoutfitters.com/is/image/UrbanOutfitters/14673743_03_b?$prodmain$



I am OBSESSED w/ UO!!!! I love looking online and reading reviews then going to the store (a bit of a drive) and seeing them IRL! That blue open cardigan is BEAUTIFUL abandonedimages! I almost got that ivory top too but it did not hide my belly enough  That lil headband is TOO CUTE! GREAT purchases!


----------



## heartfelt

gap cascading ruffle button up in black and red:





alexander mcqueen for target:





mike and chris leighton in black:





belt a la carrie bradshaw:


----------



## NoraV

I love that Gap shirt! How recently did you buy it?



heartfelt said:


> gap cascading ruffle button up in black and red:
> thestylechild.files.wordpress.com/2008/11/gapshirt.jpg
> 
> alexander mcqueen for target:
> ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/515Dmp6TwiL._AA260_.jpg
> 
> mike and chris leighton in black:
> us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/irissinger_2041_74421301.jpg
> 
> belt a la carrie bradshaw:
> forever21.com/images/large/56328118-02.jpg


----------



## heartfelt

^^the gap button up is actually from holiday '08. i bought the solid blue onein stores and i loved it so much i went on ebay to find another.  i think the only place you can buy it is ebay or if you're lucky, in the sale section of your local gap.


----------



## NoraV

heartfelt said:


> ^^the gap button up is actually from holiday '08. i bought the solid blue onein stores and i loved it so much i went on ebay to find another.  i think the only place you can buy it is ebay or if you're lucky, in the sale section of your local gap.



What did you search on eBay? I'd love to find one.


----------



## heartfelt

^^ gap ruffle

fyi--they're tts to a bit loose.


----------



## NoraV

heartfelt said:


> ^^ gap ruffle
> 
> fyi--they're tts to a bit loose.



Thank you!


----------



## TrixieBoo

hmm, having trouble trying to add pictures.


----------



## TrixieBoo

from fred flare.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 F 21



	

		
			
		

		
	
 F 21

Trying again - just rounding our my summer closet - I have very little for summer. It's going to be butt hot where I am, and jeans are not going to cut it this year.


----------



## orchidsuns

erin wasson x rvca blouse and alexander mcqueen for target harness bikini


----------



## sheanabelle

heartfelt, where did you find the leighton jacket, it's so cute!


----------



## vlore

Ok, went for it and got the Black Halo jumpsuit. Went for the 'deep purple' color since I would probably wear it w/ a black blazer, and for spring/summer didn't want to do sooo much 'black'. Hope it fits nicely


----------



## robertsn6534

Bettina Liano red/navy tartan winter dress


----------



## vlore

vlore said:


> Ok, went for it and got the Black Halo jumpsuit. Went for the 'deep purple' color since I would probably wear it w/ a black blazer, and for spring/summer didn't want to do sooo much 'black'. Hope it fits nicely



Here's a pic


----------



## NoraV

vlore said:


> Here's a pic



I'm not into most jumpsuits but that looks really nice.


----------



## HalieB

Okay...what I found on my Outlet shopping trip.
Marc Jacobs Dress.....The colors!!!! This is one of my HG dresses!.....It works with my Pink Yoyos so Well!









Another Marc Jacobs Dress.....okay this one is an HG toooo. I think my Black yoyos Look fab with it.





Then at the BR Outlet picked up this Navy and White Dress plus the Yellow Belt


----------



## .jourdyn.

My most recent purchase consists of: 2 new RL polos, a pair or RL shorts with the polo logo all over them, a pair of black ankle boots, another pair of heels and a few silk scarves.


----------



## jsc6

today i bought elizabeth and james stretchy skinnys and giuseepe zanotti heels


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cute dresses Hali B!


----------



## Prosperity

D&G scarf, I just love it. Can not wait for it to arrive!


----------



## vlore

NoraV said:


> I'm not into most jumpsuits but that looks really nice.



Thanks *NovaV*...I can't wait to get it!


----------



## plumaplomb

i love the MJ and BR dresses!!


----------



## Deborah1986

HalieB said:


> Okay...what I found on my Outlet shopping trip.
> Marc Jacobs Dress.....The colors!!!! This is one of my HG dresses!.....It works with my Pink Yoyos so Well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Marc Jacobs Dress.....okay this one is an HG toooo. I think my Black yoyos Look fab with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then at the BR Outlet picked up this Navy and White Dress plus the Yellow Belt


 
_wow love it_


----------



## vlore

Took advantage of Shopbop sale and got this Juicy Couture hoodie. I  all of their clothes!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Here's a pic


Love this jumpsuit V, you will lookin smokin hot in it!! You better post modeling pics!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

HalieB said:


> Okay...what I found on my Outlet shopping trip.
> Marc Jacobs Dress.....The colors!!!! This is one of my HG dresses!.....It works with my Pink Yoyos so Well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Marc Jacobs Dress.....okay this one is an HG toooo. I think my Black yoyos Look fab with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then at the BR Outlet picked up this Navy and White Dress plus the Yellow Belt


All your dresses are seriously gorgeous! I can never find any dresses that I like, but these are ones I would definitely wear!!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Love this jumpsuit V, you will lookin smokin hot in it!! You better post modeling pics!!



For sure! I can't wait to get it!!! And I'm already thinking about pairing it w/ a white BR blazer I have...totally 'Spring'!


----------



## vlore

*halieb,* I  your navy/floral MJ dress!!! Very cute!!! 

*jsc6*,  I  GZ!!! And those heels are HOT!!!

*hearfelt,* loved all ur purchases especially the ruffle shirt and the belt!!! 

*pchan,* I love that blazer!!! Very nice! Something I would totally buy!


----------



## meganfm

@HalieB Where did you score those GORGEOUS dresses?


----------



## roussel

I got my first Herve Leger today and it is the one I've been wanting to get since I saw it on Kate Beckinsale!!! Hope it fits


----------



## vlore

roussel said:


> I got my first Herve Leger today and it is the one I've been wanting to get since I saw it on Kate Beckinsale!!! Hope it fits



Beautiful, *roussel*!!! Did u get it at Hautelook? Post pics when u get it!


----------



## dreamdoll

I picked up a HL dress from the Hautelook sale!! At a steal too!


----------



## candypants1100

a grey ella moss tshirt on sale. love the feel of those cottony shirts


----------



## Pinkdancer

HalieB : Love the dresses! They'll look fabulous with your shoes!

Vlore : That Juicy hoodie is cute!


----------



## meganfm

dreamdoll said:


> I picked up a HL dress from the Hautelook sale!! At a steal too!



Jealous!!  That dress is gorgeous.


----------



## tresjoliex

Just got this


----------



## roussel

^ Yes vlore!  It was a steal!


----------



## dreamdoll

meganfm said:


> Jealous!! That dress is gorgeous.


 
Thanks!! You may wana check out Hautelook.com!! The HL sale ends in 1 hour 50 mins, and there's a promo code for extra 20% off (instyle09)!


----------



## TrixieBoo

I couldn't help it - I got both.


----------



## arireyes

I'm sure I'll wear this on a night out, with tall black stilettos.  I love disco-ish stuff
maneaterthreads.com/ProductImages/byfrancine/oneshouldersequin.front.jpg


----------



## loverundercover

Just ordered this and really hope it fits! (or I can alter it to fit )


----------



## lightdays

I just got this earlier today:

Free People: Farmer's Lace Wrap Top


----------



## pinkgoldfish

tresjoliex said:


> Just got this



love that! Where is it from?


----------



## Bitten

Picked up a cashmere skinny ribbed knit from Ralph Lauren in a beautiful soft grey - it's got balloon sleeves, I am going to love pairing it with a slim skirt or cigarette pants...


----------



## plumaplomb

black and purple silk blouse during lunch today. oops.


----------



## vlore

Went jeans shopping and it was quite successful! 
Rich & Skinny Ritzy


Joe's Ex-Lover Cropped


Joe's Rocker


Banana Republic cardis (I'm a sucker for cardis!!!)


----------



## NoraV

plumaplomb said:


> black and purple silk blouse during lunch today. oops.



Haha "oops." I have an oops moment now and then. "Oops, I just clicked 'confirm order'..."


----------



## vlore

NoraV said:


> Haha "oops." I have an oops moment now and then. "Oops, I just clicked 'confirm order'..."



Gosh NoraV, you and I suffer from the same syndrome!!!


----------



## TrixieBoo

And this too - it's linen.


----------



## aliasfreak909

jbrand skinnies for 60 and r&R grey jeans for 40!


----------



## bagap

Tan trousers at Target for 25 bucks!  What a steal!


----------



## plumaplomb

NoraV said:


> Haha "oops." I have an oops moment now and then. "Oops, I just clicked 'confirm order'..."


oh man, that's the worst kind of oops!! the too-much-of-a-hassle-to-return oops.


----------



## cailinzheng

From BR and a green silk scarf that was on sale.


----------



## Jadore

LnA Black Henley
Free People Black Cardigan
Black Diesel Tunic
Grey Vince cardigan


also a pair of Dolce Vita "Flora" flats in black.. I love them!


----------



## dreamagain

cailinzheng said:


> View attachment 708118
> 
> 
> From BR and a green silk scarf that was on sale.



when i read "a green silk scarf that was on sale" i immediately thought of the movie 'confessions of a shopaholic' and how the main character was sooo in love with a green scarf that was ON SALE so she bought it even though she had a lot of debt.


----------



## cailinzheng

dreamagain said:


> when i read "a green silk scarf that was on sale" i immediately thought of the movie 'confessions of a shopaholic' and how the main character was sooo in love with a green scarf that was ON SALE so she bought it even though she had a lot of debt.



Haha, thats exactly what inspired me to buy this scarf


----------



## fieryfashionist

Two dresses on sale - One NL (black) and the other Robert Rodriguez (black and red). Floral dress and knit vest from Ann Taylor loft, and a sea green wrap shirt.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

cailinzheng said:


> View attachment 708118
> 
> 
> From BR and a green silk scarf that was on sale.




i've been eyeing that jacket forever!


----------



## bb10lue

Alexander Wang oversized sweater dress  Can't wait to receive it!!


----------



## vlore

cailinzheng said:


> View attachment 708118
> 
> 
> From BR and a green silk scarf that was on sale.



I have this jacket in blue and it's TDF! Congrats!


----------



## MissPR08

dreamdoll said:


> I picked up a HL dress from the Hautelook sale!! At a steal too!



simply beautiful! the colors are TDF! you have to do some modeling pics for this


----------



## indi3r4

bought 2 pairs of TR jeans and 1 pair of Seven flynt jeans for a total of $250 @ bloomies yesterday!!


----------



## dreamagain

cailinzheng said:


> Haha, thats exactly what inspired me to buy this scarf



does it look similar to the one in shopaholics??
haha can't believe we were thinking of the same thing!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

*dreamagain*, i love the bag on your avatar. The colour is so rich and vibrant!!! What's the name of the bag and brand?


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

My most recent purchase was this Herve Leger dress


----------



## ambicion6

http://anntaylor.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/image/media/225612_3323_lrg254x296.jpg
Ann Taylor Lindsay Slim Leg Denim Jeans for $19.88 (total with s/h, taxes and using a 20% disc code was $23)

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41v%2B%2BbwsLcL._AA280_.jpg
Bandolino Women's Leisa Flat from Amazon.com for $20.76 w s/h what a steal!  and they are super comfy too!

eta: i just cannot get pics to show up in my posts for the life me!!!


----------



## dreamdoll

Posted in the HL thread - You look amazing!! 



Brasilian_Babe said:


> My most recent purchase was this Herve Leger dress
> 
> media.stylediary.net/ImageHandler.ashx?image=03-03-09_02.15.19.AM.jpg&user=brasilian_babe


----------



## Spooky07170

I just got 2 skirts and 2 dresses from the Lauren Conrad collection from the Haute Look sale.  They looked cute so I hope I like them.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

2 jcrew sateen pencil skirts
1 banana republic dress
1pr of gap jeans and 2 t-shirts
1 brocade jacket-target
1pr of delman monas (gilt)
1pr of spanx tights- marshalls
I'm going to finish my f&f shopping tomorrow at old navy


----------



## MichelleAntonia

with discounts and rewards, i paid less than 10$!


----------



## indi3r4

^i like that jacket.. which brand is it?


----------



## dreamagain

Brasilian_Babe said:


> *dreamagain*, i love the bag on your avatar. The colour is so rich and vibrant!!! What's the name of the bag and brand?



believe it or not, it's from ALDO.
http://www.aldoshoes.com/ca-eng/handbags/shoulder-bags-totes/product/73497177-povoletto/50
i really like that bag,too. I'm considering buying the purple one since it looks more classy than the black one.
post come pics if you end up buying it


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

The bag is so cheap as well, i am considering buy it. But unfortunately I am in Australia, we have Aldo stores here but no online shop, i'm going to have to see if this bag has arrived in Australia yet.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

dreamdoll said:


> Posted in the HL thread - You look amazing!!



thanks dreamdoll


----------



## hfxshopgirl

mac and jac plaid shirt


----------



## hfxshopgirl

brave leather belt - looks great with bf jeans


----------



## TrixieBoo




----------



## MichelleAntonia

indi3r4 said:


> ^i like that jacket.. which brand is it?



it's gap!


----------



## kookycookie

Here's what I'm waiting for in the mail :

*VEST*





^^^Only $19.99 -can you believe it?!

*V-neck in Peach* 




^^^I hear it's SERIOUSLY SOFT! ooh can't wait!

*Open Cardigan*





*Tunic*





*
Bright Lady Watch*





*Double Stripe Cardigan*




^^^Already have this cardi in gray but they are JUST SO COMFY, had to get one in in another color

*Paisley Babydoll Tunic*







^^^Cheapy from F21 (others are from MY FAV store UO!!!), so light and the length is perfect -hard to find dresses at the *right* length when you're 5'2


----------



## evilvietgirl

Got these two minaudieres (One in gold, one in mauve) at Urban Outfitters @ $6 each. The woven pattern is actually leather that feels pretty soft..


----------



## charismaticxoxo

French Connection Black Dress for a wedding
JCrew Tweed Tights


----------



## CoachGirl12

kookycookie said:


> Here's what I'm waiting for in the mail :
> 
> *VEST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^Only $19.99 -can you believe it


ooooo where did you score this beauty from?


----------



## gwendolen

J Brand jeans


----------



## hairsprayhead

From Bluefly- it was on sale for about $350, then I used a 10% off code.  

I'm hoping I'll get it by Tuesday for my vacation.  I ordered it on Saturday with overnight shipping- so I figure it'll ship out Monday and ohmygoodness it BETTER BE HERE BY TUESDAY.  *fingers crossed really hard*


----------



## lilflobowl

got this last Tuesday but have been lazy to post! snagged this at the Hautelook HL sale!


----------



## candypants1100

got two long sleeved shirts (one black, one white) from kenneth cole on sale for 10 bucks each, and a pair of pj shorts from saks on sale for 5 bucks, also got some work out pants from nike for 27.99


----------



## NoraV

hairsprayhead said:


> From Bluefly- it was on sale for about $350, then I used a 10% off code.
> 
> I'm hoping I'll get it by Tuesday for my vacation.  I ordered it on Saturday with overnight shipping- so I figure it'll ship out Monday and ohmygoodness it BETTER BE HERE BY TUESDAY.  *fingers crossed really hard*



This is great! I love yellow maxi dresses.


----------



## dreamdoll

candypants1100 said:


> got two long sleeved shirts (one black, one white) from kenneth cole on sale for 10 bucks each, and a pair of pj shorts from saks on sale for 5 bucks, also got some work out pants from nike for 27.99


 
What a bargain!!


----------



## plumaplomb

love the uo vest!!


----------



## roussel

Finally got my Mackage Nev today...


----------



## lilflobowl

roussel, you've been on a roll lady!


----------



## roussel

^^ hee hee... i should be on a ban now, seriously! this will be the last major purchase, promise!


----------



## plumaplomb

i just made my first bonz purchase!! the pic of it is in my blog (available below on my siggy... sorry but i haven't set up an external photo acct yet so i have no idea how to post pics on tpf). do you like?!


----------



## Juicy

Black harem pants from Zara!!


----------



## meganfm

J Brand 12" in Jett.  Thanks again iceflower for the 30% coupon!


----------



## WaterMe

Back from vacation in San Francisco!
Just bought at H&M:
A suit (black blazer, slacks), striped blouse

Black denim studded miniskirt, bleached/acid wash purple tank, white tank top from F21

Nautical themed dress (yellow/navy blue) from boutique in Haight

Gray leather (faux) blazer from some boutique in Haight

And a ton of accessories from all of the above! Bracelet, earrings, scarves, etc.  I really went shopping crazy


----------



## NoraV

You can get so much cool stuff in the Haight - great people watching, too!


----------



## SkyJuicy

Hi Kookicookie,where did you get the double stripe cardigan?


----------



## WaterMe

NoraV said:


> You can get so much cool stuff in the Haight - great people watching, too!



Haight and Castro were my two favorite spots for people-watching and store-browsing!


----------



## xlana

I just bought a pair of black matte lame leggings from American Apparel! I love them, they make my legs look skinnier than they really are LOL!


----------



## kookycookie

*COACHGIRL12* -vest is from Urban Outfitters, they come in gray and black (although they only have LARGE left in gray). 

*SKYJUICY - *everything is from Urban Outfitters (except the last dress, it is from F21. I totally recommend the cardi, it is the softest cardi and slimming to boot. best of all it's on SALE)


----------



## Tangerine

NoraV said:


> You can get so much cool stuff in the Haight - great people watching, too!




Theres Wasteland AND Buffalo Exchange just steps from each other... my fav thing about Haight St


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^and CROSSROADS!!

arguably the best crossroads is in the castro- they ALWAYS have a huge selection of designer stuff!


----------



## WaterMe

Tangerine said:


> Theres Wasteland AND Buffalo Exchange just steps from each other... my fav thing about Haight St





MichelleAntonia said:


> ^and CROSSROADS!!
> 
> arguably the best crossroads is in the castro- they ALWAYS have a huge selection of designer stuff!



AGH I can't believe I missed Buffalo Exchange!  I went into wasteland for a bit, but we had so many places to go to - I missed out on Buffalo Exchange and Crossroads!  I guess I'll just have to make another trip back sometime   I'm supposed to go to DC in a couple weeks, maybe I can find some adequate shops there


----------



## pursewatch

Two black merino wool cardigans from Banana Republic.


----------



## vlore

Just one top from BR


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Just one top from BR


cute top V! BR of course!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> cute top V! BR of course!



Yes, but my BR fever is dying down...as u can see I haven't purchased much from them lately. Today I did get my Black Halo jumpsuit so I will post pics soon...it's super cute!


----------



## shoebuyer37

scored a great deal at Belk Southpark:

Theory teal color high waisted skirt with patent belt 19.99
MbyMJ black cardi 19.99


----------



## mikoism

I bought a MBMJ trench coat dress from the Gilt sale. I cant remember who got $25 because I did that LOL


----------



## WaterMe

mikoism said:


> I bought a MBMJ trench coat dress from the Gilt sale. I cant remember who got $25 because I did that LOL



Pardon my ignorance - what is Gilt?


----------



## GhstDreamer

I've went to Hugo Boss and made some awesome purchases!

Green and Blue striped Warla Dress






Light Black Silk Organza Vienna Skirt





Pleated Resti Skirt





Geometric Bindi Skirt (I love the buttons so I can style it anyway I want!!!)









When it's buttoned...


----------



## jjensen

I love these skirts!



GhstDreamer said:


> Light Black Silk Organza Vienna Skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geometric Bindi Skirt (I love the buttons so I can style it anyway I want!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it's buttoned...


----------



## Bitten

Oooh I was in Hugo Boss today too - picked up a gorgeous classic black wool sheath dress with lovely pleat detailing on the neck and sleeves.

Also found a pair of ivory trousers at Pierucci - $159 down from $280 original price.


----------



## tessmcdermid

meganfm said:


> J Brand 12" in Jett. Thanks again iceflower for the 30% coupon!


 
SNAP! I got these and the 12" in Ink! They are the BESTEST jeans!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Yes, but my BR fever is dying down...as u can see I haven't purchased much from them lately. Today I did get my Black Halo jumpsuit so I will post pics soon...it's super cute!


ooooo I definitely need to see that, I'm sure its hot V!


----------



## mikoism

WaterMe said:


> Pardon my ignorance - what is Gilt?


GILT GROUPE is an online sample sale retailer. lots of things on Gilt are 65-80% off retail price. 

www.gilt.com

XX
NOT allowed!


----------



## cookie03

ghst dreamer - great skirts! i never really paid attn to hugo boss womens clothes, guess i will have to now!


----------



## plumaplomb

love those skirts. i am really getting into patterns this season!!


----------



## DeadlyDelicates

A pair of Sleek Slim Leg Jeans (from Rich & Skinny) in Black from Beyond the Rack. In other words, I caved and bought a pair of jeans.


----------



## malmccy

I purchased a pair of white jeans and 5 t-shirts from old navy. I purchased a trench coat and 3 t-shirts from the gap. I purchased a pair of black pointed toe booties from macys. Two shirts from Zara, a vest and a dress from forever21, a mix of lotion and spray from VS and the 7 panties for $25 from VS, two pairs of Nike Grecos one in grey and green the other in red, blue, and white, and a belt from UO.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks plumaplomb, cookie03, jjensen!!! 

cookie03: Hugo Boss has a wonderful women's selection - it's makes up most of my wardrobe since they have casual, professional and dressy pieces! Also the SAs are super helpful!


----------



## HLgal

*Finally purchased my dream jacket!!*


----------



## annemerrick

I love that!!


----------



## pchan2802

True Religion Women's 'Johnny' Super T - Drifter Dark


----------



## Deborah1986

pchan2802 said:


> True Religion Women's 'Johnny' Super T - Drifter Dark


 
_stunning jeans !!love love it_


----------



## msterling

Cotton trench jacket from BR.


----------



## GhstDreamer

msterling: Pretty Trench! I love trenchcoats!!!

HLgal: gorgeous leather jacket! I looks sooo soft.

pchan: I like the detailing on the backpockets of those jeans.


----------



## xlana

I just bought a pair of Earnest Sewn jeans!! They were a STEAL!


----------



## shesnochill

I bought the cutest outfit yesterday @ H&M!






The top was $29.90 and the high waist jeans were $24.90!​


----------



## massgirly92

A&F-
navy blue yoga pants
madison low-rise flare jeans
nadia crew-neck top in turquoise
Marshall's-
gilly hicks bra
maidenform bra
another bra i forget which brand
pink under armour workout top
gray nike workout top


----------



## pisdapisda79

J crew Jacket:


----------



## BagLovingMom

I'd been eyeing this for ages, finally got it, it's beautiful, I love coats!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^what's the brand?



today i bought a orange jcrew silk blend crewneck sweater, as well as a cream colored cashmere crewneck vest from jeremy's (sample store), for a grand total of $16!


----------



## Onederland

this sweater!

it was marked down from $94 to $47! and then an additional 15% off! and i got the last one in my size! yaaay!


----------



## kookycookie

*Navy polka dot dress ...i  polka dots!*








^^^backordered til May... ugh!

*
Dolce Vita Sandals*




^^^Perfect alternatived to gladiators! Already have these in brown but they are the COMFIEST sandals in the world... HAD to get them in another color when they went on sale! :girlwhack:


----------



## BagLovingMom

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^what's the brand?
> 
> 
> 
> today i bought a orange jcrew silk blend crewneck sweater, as well as a cream colored cashmere crewneck vest from jeremy's (sample store), for a grand total of $16!


 

^^Good haul.  The jacket is Smythe it's the "weekennd Jacket" 1/2 price now at Blue & Cream!


----------



## tehkatt

Eeeeek! I've been buying so much stuff (I just broke up with my bf and need some DIE HARD therapy) so I was trying to resist this jacket, but I just couldn't pass it up. Or at least, I didn't want to pass it up 

Viviene Westwood Anglomaina Applicator Jacket! I'm a little ehhhh on the vents but I do love the cut and style!

Also just got my Jason Wu top in the mail and I love it


----------



## WaterMe

A striped blouse to add to my ever-growing collection of button-ups!


----------



## BasketballCourt

kookycookie, that dress is adorable! It looks really flattering as well.


----------



## ColdSteel

A yellow sheath from H&M. I loooooove H&M.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

A grey Akris skirt from Off Fifth.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got a cute bikini from VS, this halter top in jade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










With these double string bikini bottoms but in jade dot


----------



## WaterMe

Coachgirl - I have that halter top in black! 

I'm obsessed with VS stuff.... I have so much!


----------



## CoachGirl12

WaterMe said:


> Coachgirl - I have that halter top in black!
> 
> I'm obsessed with VS stuff.... I have so much!


O really? I'm worried about the fit, does it fit true to size??


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I purchased a bunch of stuff at Kohls - a pair of grey pin-striped wide leg pants, a really cute white cotton shirt, and a shirtdress.  I also got another white cotton shirt as at $9 I couldn't resist (the first shirt).  For my daughter I got a couple of items from the Abbey Dawn line which she loves!  Someone at work mentioned Kohls clothes suck that after 1 wash they are no good.  Anyone agree?  I've had things from there and they are fine.
Love those two bathings suits Coachgirl12!


----------



## glossie

vintage again. ten bucks.


----------



## flower71

you look great glossie! I got a "See by Chloe" cardi in purple, absolutely luv it!


----------



## plumaplomb

love vintage!! i'm going to the thrift store later today and will keep my eyes open for similar florals.


----------



## WaterMe

CoachGirl12 said:


> O really? I'm worried about the fit, does it fit true to size??



I find that the tops fit true to size (I'm a 34B and I like the way the S bathing suits fit me).  I typically get an S bottom, but the string bottoms can be rather smaller than usual.  Hope that helps!


----------



## CoachGirl12

WaterMe said:


> I find that the tops fit true to size (I'm a 34B and I like the way the S bathing suits fit me).  I typically get an S bottom, but the string bottoms can be rather smaller than usual.  Hope that helps!


Thanks hun! I'm sure it will fit (I hope! haha)


----------



## P.Y.T.

Ok, I'm new to this forum and I'm so happy that I finally decided to become memebr! You ladies have great taste in clothes and accessories.

Here are some purchases that I have bought within the past few months...

Zara crinckled leather moto jacket! It's a really nice leather jacket for
spring.






BJ "Nina" studded peep-toe heel. I LUV these they look great with wide leg
jeans!










Another look at my zara jacket paired BJ heels!


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Some more...*

*BCBG "Kelly" Green lambskin moto jacket. I fell in luv with the color of this*
*jacket when it came out in December....*






*Zara heels*










*Some jeans.... (RR, Hudson, Zara, French Connection) brand jeans.*





*Club Monaco "Lauren" snaleskin clutch..*


----------



## .jourdyn.

P.Y.T. said:


> Ok, I'm new to this forum and I'm so happy that I finally decided to become memebr! You ladies have great taste in clothes and accessories.
> 
> Here are some purchases that I have bought within the past few months...
> 
> Zara crinckled leather moto jacket! It's a really nice leather jacket for
> spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJ "Nina" studded peep-toe heel. I LUV these they look great with wide leg
> jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another look at my zara jacket paired BJ heels!


 
ooo...I *love *that jacket and with those heels that will be a killer outfit!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^^^ Thanxs alot! It fits really nice too..


----------



## aliasfreak909

i love your purchases PYT. esp. the green jacket it is so gorgeous..

recently i just bought this miss sixty tee. =]

http://www.misssixty.com/item.asp?tskay=19440A6A&cod10=371339431G


----------



## P.Y.T.

Thank you! I can't wait to put a look together! BTW, that tee is adorable...


----------



## agart245

I just got an awesome deal on this Vince jacket at Marshalls:


----------



## MissM

T by Alexander Wang - a tank and tank dress in Taupe and a black tank dress


----------



## webbie

J. Crew navy blue dalmation print wellies and 2 pairs of flip-flops
DSW Blowfish floral flats (wearing with legwarmers since it's still cold in NY!)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

PYT- all your purchases are top notch!!


----------



## glossie

thanks, flower71!

plumaplomb - i wish i'm in the states tearing down thrift stores! hope you snag something for a song.


----------



## androsek

P.Y.T. said:


> Ok, I'm new to this forum and I'm so happy that I finally decided to become memebr! You ladies have great taste in clothes and accessories.
> 
> Here are some purchases that I have bought within the past few months...
> 
> Zara crinckled leather moto jacket! It's a really nice leather jacket for
> spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BJ "Nina" studded peep-toe heel. I LUV these they look great with wide leg
> jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another look at my zara jacket paired BJ heels!




I looove those shoes! Amazing color combination!!


----------



## plumaplomb

man, zara's has some seriously cute shoes. i have to stop by during lunch today.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

splendid ruffle tank




james perse t




james perse button up




bloch roll up flat in silver




http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=JAME-WS698&c=James+Perse&sc=Tees


----------



## pchan2802

Just ordered these from Revolve Clothing.

True Religion Joey Stretch Rainbow in Dark Savannah


----------



## ~bastet

*Webby*, your chinchilla is freaking adorable!
I went shopping at Nordie's yesterday hoping to get some cute spring shoes, but it was the last day of triple points and most of my size was gone. So I went upstairs to check out clothes and saw this dress and couldn't resist it, it's perfect for work!
content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/medium/1/_5751341.jpg

I saw this bag in black down by shoes, and then found it in luggage on a mannequin!  I ended up getting it, I needed a bag this color and it can hold my laptop!   

ETA: I'm having problems posting a pic, it's a Kooba Harlow.


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

just got this!


http://www.shopbop.com/desired-resu...4302049305&fm=browse-brand-viewall-shopbysize


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Vs  
	

		
			
		

		
	







clutch by Hype


----------



## P.Y.T.

@MichelleAntonia -thanks, I've been doing alot more vintage shopping
for spring/summer. I want get some funky but cute tube tops and tube
top dresses...

@Androsek -I'm still playing around with some different looks... But
yea I like the combo too..


----------



## melissab

I kinda went a little crazy last week..  
It doesn't look very nice on the hanger but that harem jumpsuit is soooo amazingly comfortable!


----------



## roussel

^ Melissa, those Aldo shoes are nice, are they comfy?


----------



## melissab

roussel said:


> ^ Melissa, those Aldo shoes are nice, are they comfy?



Yes! the sole is padded! Though they did kinda hurt the other night after I was at the club for a while.. But I never wear heels so that could be why?


----------



## roussel

A couple things I scored at the rack last weekend.  Steven sandals for $30+ and my bday gift to hubby... Gucci Pantheon automatic watch, score at $750 (orig $1895)!


----------



## melissab

^^ Love that watch!!!


----------



## NicolesCloset

melissa love the shoes!!!! Are they on the site still?


----------



## melissab

NicolesCloset said:


> melissa love the shoes!!!! Are they on the site still?



yes they are called the dison


----------



## lulu22

melissab, i love that first top. is it a mint/pale blue or is it just my screen? can i ask where you got it?


----------



## kookycookie

OMG! I'm out of CONTROL!

*Carrot Shape Tee*






*Striped Scarf*







^^^I know it's springtime but I hear it is so light and it can be worn all year round!

*Colorblock Dress*





*Batwing Sweater Tunic*





*Smocked Scoop Sweater*





*Ruffle Tube Top*





OK I seriously need to STOP! I just realized how much new, unworn clothing I have... AHHHH!!!!! I OFFICIALLY have no SELF CONTROL. Seriously, no more


----------



## P.Y.T.

Some more purchases....

Zara stripe navy blue blazer...





Zara brown suede bag...





Zara Royal blue suede heels....(they are soooo hawt on)





Zara Royal blue linen blazer...










BTW, this shade of blue is soooo HAWT for spring & summer! IMO...


----------



## melissab

lulu22 said:


> melissab, i love that first top. is it a mint/pale blue or is it just my screen? can i ask where you got it?



thank you! i call it  a very subtle turquoise, but it is a min/pale blue  Its amazing! its even longer in the back and is structured to curve around the bum!  I got it at Aritzia, are you in Canada?


----------



## melissab

kookycookie said:


> OMG! I'm out of CONTROL!
> 
> *Carrot Shape Tee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this!? I have been looking for a top like this!


----------



## plumaplomb

wow there have been so many amazing purchases posted lately. LOVE the electric blue shoes and the carrot shape top!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

kookycookie said:


> OMG! I'm out of CONTROL!
> 
> *Carrot Shape Tee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Striped Scarf*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^I know it's springtime but I hear it is so light and it can be worn all year round!
> 
> *Colorblock Dress*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Batwing Sweater Tunic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Smocked Scoop Sweater*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ruffle Tube Top*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I seriously need to STOP! I just realized how much new, unworn clothing I have... AHHHH!!!!! I OFFICIALLY have no SELF CONTROL. Seriously, no more


Wow, the tops and dress you got are amazing, can I ask where you purchased all this from??


----------



## kookycookie

hi *melissab* and *coachgirl*... all are from urbanoutfitters.com <--quite addicting


----------



## misstrine85

I just ordered a lightgray 100% cashmere scarf today as a bd pressent for myself, as it is my bd tomorrow


----------



## vlore

oohhh, everyone has made some really nice purchases lately!!! Congrats!!! 
And Happy Birthday *Misstrine85!!! *


----------



## nwhite

kookycookie - I have been looking for a scarf EXACTLY like that!!! Where did you get it?  It's so pretty!

Haha, I wrote too soon.  Just saw your other post about where you bought it.

Thanks!


----------



## lulu22

melissab said:


> thank you! i call it a very subtle turquoise, but it is a min/pale blue  Its amazing! its even longer in the back and is structured to curve around the bum! I got it at Aritzia, are you in Canada?


 
Thanks mellisab (I see now that I look very close,the tag says Wilfred) and yep, I'm in Vancouver so hopefully I'll get the chance to pop by in the next couple of days!


----------



## CoachGirl12

kookycookie said:


> hi *melissab* and *coachgirl*... all are from urbanoutfitters.com <--quite addicting


Thanks hun! I know everytime I go on that website I see something I like!


----------



## TenYearsGone

BCBG Dress from Bloomingdales. I can't find a photo of it online.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Anthropologie Dress*


----------



## plumaplomb

ah PERFECT for spring!! I love green.


----------



## pchan2802

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Anthropologie Dress*



Beautiful!!!Great buy!


----------



## WaterMe

OMG I love that dress!


----------



## .jourdyn.

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Anthropologie Dress*


 

This dress is so cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

WhitleyGilbert said:


> *Anthropologie Dress*



i've seen your other dresses- you have great taste!!!


----------



## Vinyl

Hollister denim shorts!  I can't even wear them in this darn weather yet, but whatever, haha.


----------



## Bloomie08

http://www.luckybrand.com/cImages/Website_0/type_496/lbx16040_277540.jpg


----------



## purse collector

I just got these at the Rue La La sale today


----------



## purse collector

ooops bigger pics


----------



## vlore

Trina Turk cardigan (I  TT)


7FAM flare jeans


French Connection tee


----------



## frostedcouture

Vinyl said:


> Hollister denim shorts!  I can't even wear them in this darn weather yet, but whatever, haha.
> 
> hollisterco.com/hol/images/collection/19423_01_253_x.jpghollisterco.com/hol/images/collection/19421_01_253_x.jpg​



I just got a pair of shorts from abercrombie that look like the ones on the left! they're cute. :]


----------



## KC1984

I got some gorgeous black boots, I'm bored of my old ones & soooooo over uggs, until next winter.


----------



## KC1984

Vinyl said:


> Hollister denim shorts! I can't even wear them in this darn weather yet, but whatever, haha.
> 
> 
> hollisterco.com/hol/images/collection/19423_01_253_x.jpghollisterco.com/hol/images/collection/19421_01_253_x.jpg​


 


I would, they'd look good with the right tights, boots & jumper, or if their very short with leggings.


----------



## NoraV

I just got back from Paris with the bf, and while I didn't buy many clothes because of my two big purchases (CL Hyper Prives and the Stephen Sprouse pink graffiti Speedy), I did get an awesome vintage Gerard Darel blazer that will make the perfect boyfriend blazer for spring!


----------



## Vinyl

frostedcouture said:


> I just got a pair of shorts from abercrombie that look like the ones on the left! they're cute. :]



I bought those originally!!!  But I decided they were pretty much similar to the one from Hollister (which was cheaper), so I returned my A&F shorts.



KC1984 said:


> I would, they'd look good with the right tights, boots & jumper, or if their very short with leggings.



I have contemplated wearing them w/tights & boots!  I just need to buy the perfect pair of black boots...


----------



## annemerrick

NoraV said:


> I just got back from Paris with the bf, and while I didn't buy many clothes because of my two big purchases (CL Hyper Prives and the Stephen Sprouse pink graffiti Speedy), I did get an awesome vintage Gerard Darel blazer that will make the perfect boyfriend blazer for spring!


 
I want to see pics!!


----------



## melissab

annemerrick said:


> I want to see pics!!



me too!!! especially the sprouse!!!


----------



## NoraV

Annemerrick and melissab, I will definitely try to post pics ASAP! I am so in love with the Stephen Sprouse - it's actually my first LV.


----------



## xlana

Zoe straight leg jeans from Lucky!! I got them for 40% off because they have a coupon for it!!


----------



## melissab

$1 leather looking stirrup leggings!!! Ray ban cat sunglasses!! AND  nine west "heech" gladiator wedges!! all from ebay! and they all arrived today!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ooh can we see pics? esp the raybans? 

yesterday i bought two sweaters at abercrombie- pink thin vneck, navy l/s v cardigan. 19.90 each!


----------



## melissab

here you go Michelle! here's the shoes and sunglasses  I'll post the pants in the outfit section when I wear them  They kinda take a while to get on..lol


----------



## Rimma13

This is my first time posting in this thread...so I'm a tad nervous and please excuse my fat arms. :shame:

I got 2 great deals at Bloomingdales. One was an Alice + Olivia dress which was on sale for $60 - it's original price was $400 and my second dress is a Rebecca Taylor one which I got for $90 - it's orignal price was $350.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Rimma13 said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread...so I'm a tad nervous and please excuse my fat arms. :shame:
> 
> I got 2 great deals at Bloomingdales. One was an Alice + Olivia dress which was on sale for $60 - it's original price was $400 and my second dress is a Rebecca Taylor one which I got for $90 - it's orignal price was $350.


 
 Great dress -- your arms are not fat at all!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I've been doing a lot of shopping lately, trying to rebuild my work wardrobe. Here are the bargains I found last weekend:

From Off Fifth:

Akris, grey skirt, $34 (originally $400)

SFA label, green button-down wool-blend cardigan, $21 (originally $200)

SFA label, 2 wool blend open cardigans, one in red and one in tan, $36 each (originally $200 each)

Lafayette 148, dark blue wool pencil skirt, $18 (originally $248)

Elie Tahari, multi-colored pleated skirt, $20 (originally $188)

Peter Cohen, long black silk skirt, $31 (originally $460)

Ellen Tracy, black short-sleeved button-down shirt, $13 (originally $198)


From Neiman Marcus Last Call:

Lafayette 148, multi-colored, long-sleeved wrap dress, $53 (originally $598)

I'm heading back out to the stores later today, hopefully I can find some more bargains!


----------



## vlore

Rimma13 said:


> This is my first time posting in this thread...so I'm a tad nervous and please excuse my fat arms. :shame:
> 
> I got 2 great deals at Bloomingdales. One was an Alice + Olivia dress which was on sale for $60 - it's original price was $400 and my second dress is a Rebecca Taylor one which I got for $90 - it's orignal price was $350.
> 
> View attachment 723974
> 
> 
> View attachment 723975
> 
> 
> View attachment 723976



I like your RT dress!!! And u got it for such a good price! Congrats!

*hermesnewbie,* seems like u got great deals on your shopping spree!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## annemerrick

Hermesnewbie...I cannot wait to see those bargains in the outfit thread!!  What great deals....way to shop!!!


----------



## GossipGirlxox

7 for all mankind roxanne skinny


http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/seven/seven1029915596/seven1029915596_prod_zoom_back_v1_m56577569831471803._SX201_.jpg


----------



## nordia5

Marni shirt

http://www.marni.com/item/realgende...3QO/idnazione/38/id_code/1373801_5581_7_QO_0#


----------



## glossie

flea buys: vintage dress and celine navy leather bag.


----------



## plumaplomb

^ cute dress!! your legs/shoes remind me of angelina jolie (thats a compliment)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

melissab said:


> here you go Michelle! here's the shoes and sunglasses  I'll post the pants in the outfit section when I wear them  They kinda take a while to get on..lol




wow, both are so cute!


----------



## Tangerine

glossie said:


> flea buys: vintage dress and celine navy leather bag.



THis is a great look I wish I could pull it off. I think I'm too short. (5'2")


----------



## glossie

thanks, plumaplomb. i don't have her big fish lips 

Tangerine - thanks! you want the fact? i think i make 5'2" with those heels


----------



## dbeth

Anthropologie light sweater coat. It's so unique!

http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_dynSessConf=-981628781255111461&id=910053&parentid=SALE_CLOTHES_SWEATERS&pushId=SALE_CLOTHES_SWEATERS&prepushId=SALE_CLOTHES_SWEATERS&popId=SALE&sortProperties=%2BmarketingPriority%2C-saleDate&navCount=6&navAction=poppush&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=bei&colorName=BEIGE


----------



## chanel-girl

Burberry Constance quilted jacket in black with warmer


----------



## xlana

These hot rocker heels, amazingly they actually came in a size 5, and I knew I just had to grab them.


----------



## WaterMe

xlana - Those are HOT!!


----------



## hairsprayhead

This Nanette Lepore dress:







This suuuuper cute clutch from Target (and it was only $20!)






And then some William Rast Belle flap jeans from the Haute look sale!


----------



## WaterMe

I love that clutch! I'll have to stop by my target and see if I can find any goodies too!


----------



## zoharzohar

these shoes as worn by VH


----------



## inverved

*Nina Ricci ankle boots*


----------



## NoraV

zoharzohar said:


> these shoes as worn by VH



Who makes these? Love them!


----------



## xlana

^^

Report Signature.

I was thinking about getting those, but they're like 5 inches tall! I'm going to crash and burn in them! LOL!


----------



## NoraV

xlana said:


> ^^
> 
> Report Signature.
> 
> I was thinking about getting those, but they're like 5 inches tall! I'm going to crash and burn in them! LOL!



Report Signature shoes are actually pretty awesome for their price - I have a couple pairs. I'm going to have to look into these.

And I laughed at crash and burn! I'm sure you would do just fine!


----------



## shpaholic

Burberry polo shirts. $24 each.


----------



## NoraV

So I just bought those shoes because of ShopBop's 20% off sandals code.

I also bought this Alexander Wang tank...I LOVE yellow!
https://www.shopbop.com/alexander-w...4302060565&fm=browse-brand-viewall-shopbysize


----------



## Little_Girly

A fabulous (unbranded) leather jacket from http://www.oxfam.co.uk/shop and I can't post a pic of it as once you buy it - it is gone form the store.


----------



## .jourdyn.

shpaholic said:


> Burberry polo shirts. $24 each.


 
That's a great price! May I ask where you got them from? TIA


----------



## zoharzohar

NoraV said:


> So I just bought those shoes because of ShopBop's 20% off sandals code.
> 
> I also bought this Alexander Wang tank...I LOVE yellow!
> https://www.shopbop.com/alexander-w...4302060565&fm=browse-brand-viewall-shopbysize



glad you got the shoes too! last I checked they only had 1-2 sizes in the black color available. i have the report mercer bow boots [the one kim kardashian has] and love them. totally worth the price and quality is good.

* zappos also has the randolph sandals on sale for 10% off in case someone didnt see their size on shopbop.com, revolve is sold out.


----------



## shpaholic

.jourdyn. said:


> That's a great price! May I ask where you got them from? TIA




I got them at Burberry outlets (Woodbury).


----------



## NoraV

zoharzohar said:


> glad you got the shoes too! last I checked they only had 1-2 sizes in the black color available. i have the report mercer bow boots [the one kim kardashian has] and love them. totally worth the price and quality is good.
> 
> * zappos also has the randolph sandals on sale for 10% off in case someone didnt see their size on shopbop.com, revolve is sold out.



I went with a 9...some of my RS are 8.5, some are 9...in Loubs I wear a 9 or 9.5...hopefully they work!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

james perse wrap sweater


----------



## starshiwo

i've been binge shopping since the first coupon codes came out!

-2 short sleeved free people hoodie dresses
-coach logo snow boots in black
-burbery rain slickers with wool top
-chocolate classic short uggs
-chanel sunglasses
-gucci sunglasses
-entire ralph lauren black label sale section online (practically...7 pants, cashmere hat, 2 hoodies)
-celine bag
-double crepe ralph lauren blazer and skirt and dress (not on sale online) but was on sale at Saks 40% off
-more ralph lauren stuff at their store in short hills (c'mon, no tax! 4 pants, 2 sweaters, wrap)
http://www.fashion-ladyshop.com/dio...5.html?zenid=0f2e430d9afc70f0272fac36c8570a10


----------



## inverved

*The Battalion Ruffle Front Tunic*


----------



## Sophie-Rose

melissab said:


> $1 leather looking stirrup leggings!!! Ray ban cat sunglasses!! AND nine west "heech" gladiator wedges!! all from ebay! and they all arrived today!


 
my I ask how much you paid for the Nine West wedges??
thanks!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

Sunshine & Shadow Scarf


----------



## melissab

Sophie-Rose said:


> my I ask how much you paid for the Nine West wedges??
> thanks!



i think like $45 US?


----------



## CoachGirl12

kittykittycatcat said:


> Sunshine & Shadow Scarf


Love this scarf!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

La Rok Dress:
http://www.hautelook.com/product?p=KD554704K&c=BML&e=662


----------



## melissab

Herve Leger gunmetal bow dress!!


----------



## NoraV

pisdapisda79 said:


> La Rok Dress:
> http://www.hautelook.com/product?p=KD554704K&c=BML&e=662
> ns1.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/LARO-WD68_V1.jpg



From the Hautelook sale? I had a bunch of stuff in my cart, but the dress I really wanted was sold out already so I decided just to get this with the credit I had:


----------



## roussel

^ yay Melissa!


----------



## vlore

Okay, I went crazy at the Bloomies sale but I got awesome deals!!! 
Tory Burch



Tory Burch


Abaete



Vince



Aqua


----------



## vlore

3 more...

Juicy Couture



Trina Turk



BCBG


----------



## vlore

melissab said:


> Herve Leger gunmetal bow dress!!



MELISSA, yay!!! Congrats on your HL!!! Gorgeous! 

Gosh, I really need to get on the HL bandwagon


----------



## CoachGirl12

Holy buckets V, you went off like a firecracker on all those clothes! haha, I love LOVE that Trina Turk skirt and that BCBG jumpsuit, so cute!


----------



## roussel

vlore said:


> MELISSA, yay!!! Congrats on your HL!!! Gorgeous!
> 
> Gosh, I really need to get on the HL bandwagon



vlore is next...


----------



## melissab

^^ hhahahahahah C'mon Vlore!!!!!  you will love them! this is my first! and probly my only for a long time.. LOL


----------



## NoraV

Just got these beauties...I am so banned after tomorrow's E&J sale.

http://www.shopbop.com/super-slouch...erID=2534374302104951&fm=browse-brand-viewall


----------



## melissab

NoraV said:


> Just got these beauties...I am so banned after tomorrow's E&J sale.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/super-slouch...erID=2534374302104951&fm=browse-brand-viewall



These are awesome!!! I'm still waiting to see your genetics on you!!!


----------



## brigadeiro

Dries Van Noten beaded & sequinned clutch  (so excited, because I procrastinated buying another DVN clutch I _really_ wanted and missed out on the last one, couldn't do the same with this)


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I'm also jumping on the Herve Leger bandwagon...again 
I bought the magenta bow dress


----------



## brigadeiro

*BB* - That is SO SO hot!!!  it!

My picture won't show


----------



## indi3r4

William Rast Leather Jacket


----------



## ilovechanel2

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I'm also jumping on the Herve Leger bandwagon...again
> I bought the magenta bow dress


 
Great buy BB congrats!


----------



## ilovechanel2

indi3r4 said:


> William Rast Leather Jacket


  I am in love with this jacket. Enjoy


----------



## gwendolen

indi3r4 said:


> william rast leather jacket



nice!


----------



## MsFrida

I JUST got my very first DVF dress 10 minutes ago.. It's a little small, but I need to loose some weight anyway. I still love it 






And I got my first Hermès scarf a few days ago


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

indi3r4 said:


> William Rast Leather Jacket


 
Very nice!


----------



## nordia5

nvm, ill post when i find out how to put pictures up lol


----------



## nordia5

ugghh, nvm, lol.

3 shirts from AA
Jeans from UO
Leather studded bracelet from UO
Leather studded sandals from UO
Ripped twig jeans from UO


----------



## Miss_Q

Dress #1 Maggy London
Dress# 2 Eliza J
Dress# 3 BCBG


----------



## _bebee

new true religions


----------



## pchan2802

Marciano top


----------



## yoglood

pchan2802 said:


> Marciano top
> 
> View attachment 729381



cute top pchan!


----------



## popoqi

Just did major purchases! Now, I am promising myself not to spend anymore for this month and next month 

French Connection Sequin Dress







BCBG Top






DVF Dress






Urban Outfitter Jacket


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

popoqi said:


> Just did major purchases! Now, I am promising myself not to spend anymore for this month and next month
> 
> French Connection Sequin Dress
> 
> 
> 
> BCBG Top
> 
> 
> 
> DVF Dress
> 
> 
> 
> Urban Outfitter Jacket


 
I really like this! Off to the UO site to find it I go!


----------



## gwenjune

just got the 2 ali ro tops i ordered from gilt.  so pretty!


----------



## CoachGirl12

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I really like this! Off to the UO site to find it I go!


I really like that jacket too, to bad I can't find it!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CoachGirl12 said:


> I really like that jacket too, to bad I can't find it!


 

me either!  guess its sold out!


----------



## CoachGirl12

~Fabulousity~ said:


> me either!  guess its sold out!


darn! o well! i'm sure i'll forget about it tomorrow LOL


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^lol!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^ I'm so bad at that, I'll like something one minute, if its sold out or not in my size, i'll move on and won't bother looking for it unless its really a dire need to have it immediately! LOL


----------



## babyjae87

i just got this Alexander Wang dress from Nordstrom!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> darn! o well! i'm sure i'll forget about it tomorrow LOL



LOL!!! That's the way to do it!!!


----------



## vlore

gwenjune said:


> just got the 2 ali ro tops i ordered from gilt.  so pretty!



Super cute tops!!! And that was fast! Wasn't Ali Ro on just the other day?!


----------



## NoraV

babyjae87 said:


> i just got this Alexander Wang dress from Nordstrom!



I love this dress! I've had my eye on it for a while.


----------



## gwenjune

thx vlore!  and yeah...super fast.  they actually came yesterday; less than 2 days from when i ordered.   it was my first time ordering from gilt and they def made a good impression on me.  hope its always like that...


----------



## indi3r4

babyjae87 said:


> i just got this Alexander Wang dress from Nordstrom!


i've been eyeing this dress for quite sometime.. gorgeous!


----------



## popoqi

CoachGirl12 said:


> I really like that jacket too, to bad I can't find it!



yea, i got the last piece of XS, there was a L size, but it's sold out


----------



## popoqi

babyjae87 said:


> i just got this Alexander Wang dress from Nordstrom!



Very pretty!!! I think I saw Lindsay Lohan wear this, congrats!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

popoqi said:


> yea, i got the last piece of XS, there was a L size, but it's sold out


ah shucks! o well, guess i gotta be faster next time!! LOL


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> LOL!!! That's the way to do it!!!


LOL


----------



## popoqi

Those who like the Urban outfitter jacket that I bought, there is blue and black in Medium, only medium. Better be quick before it sold out!!

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...Product=true&parentid=SEARCH+RESULTS&color=42

worn by olivia Palermo: http://www.celebritystyleguide.com/?op=item&sid=22&cid=283&page=2&item=7646


----------



## arireyes

That's soo cute! But they only have a medium.  How does it run?


----------



## popoqi

It runs a little smaller IMO. Anyway, most of the time with jacket, we wear something underneath so, if you are Small size, medium is good choice i think =)


----------



## zoharzohar

that jacket will be canceled on you, it seems as though that 1 inventory is 0.

anywho, some stores around me still have the camel and blue available. also, the jacket is a really itchy hard material if that makes sense, not soft at all.


----------



## cowgurlbebop

A boyfriend blazer & plaid flannel shirt.  Both from Aritzia.


----------



## MissIndependent

_Handmade hairpiece by Lulu Lucky
Bracelet by Iris J 


__ 










_


----------



## Bitten

Red silk knee length dress from Country Road - the perfect tomato red for day. Except I wore it today and have got some funky gross little marks on it, hope they come out at the DC's!!


----------



## dani1908

Two crazy cute dresses from Banana. I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## vlore

Juicy Couture Terry Jumpsuit...I couldn't resist :shame:, it's too cute!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Juicy Couture Terry Jumpsuit...I couldn't resist :shame:, it's too cute!!!


V, what happened to your other jumpsuit?? You all about jumpsuits this year huh?  Thats super cute!!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> V, what happened to your other jumpsuit?? You all about jumpsuits this year huh?  Thats super cute!!



Hi! No, I still have the other one coming...had to exchange it for another size but it IS taking soooo long. I will post when I get it- hopefully this week. Yes, for some reason I am loving jumpsuits- they are so hassle-free! Today I received the one from BCBG (that I got @ the Bloomies sale). I'll try it on tomorrow and post pics


----------



## innocent smilez

this BCBG dress...  [on sale] 






AND this DKNY tee..


----------



## NoraV

Not clothes per se, but this Missoni scarf.


----------



## sweetpinkx3

3 brand new skirts off eBay.
Cheap-y brands but still very cute


----------



## MissIndependent

Earstickers from Pieces


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

scored some beautiful Michael Kors, leather gloves in chocolate brown for about 70% of retail


----------



## plumaplomb

michael kors peasant blouse for summer!! major sale at macy's.


----------



## bigbagcrazy

ted baker wrap dress from ruelala. oh, and mcqueen for target dress


----------



## GhstDreamer

double breasted black jacket - one button needs to be sewn on (it's inside the pocket) and it's really cheap second hand.


----------



## annemerrick

That is cute^^^!!!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

~Fabulousity~ said:


> scored some beautiful Michael Kors, leather gloves in chocolate brown for about 70% of retail


 
Nice! I have to ask...where did you get them from?


----------



## hfxshopgirl

rock & republic recession collection skinny jeans


----------



## Dukeprincess

Alice & Trixie Maxi Dress in Black & White Maui Print!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

.jourdyn. said:


> Nice! I have to ask...where did you get them from?


 

Smartbargains! They were about $30 on sale and I had a coupon so I ended up getting them for $19


----------



## vlore

Sunnies from *YSL*...couldn't 'save' a pic but anyways, it's the ones JLo is wearing (gosh, I've been wanting these for a while )


----------



## WaterMe

Can't find it online since I went to the outlets today (!! SO MUCH FUN!!!!!)

Polo Ralph Lauren:
Navy blue cable zip-up sweater
Royal blue vneck cable sweater
White vneck longsleeve tshirt

And probably the greatest purchase ever, a $180 calvin klein winter coat (down jacket and goes down to my knees... to ward off the cold Boston weather next year) for $42!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Hot new shades V! You'll need to post a modeling pic of those, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## zoharzohar

TR disco billy straight's 50% off


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Hot new shades V! You'll need to post a modeling pic of those, they are gorgeous!!



OMG, I am totally sunnies-crazed!!!  But seriously, I've been wanting these babies ever since I saw them on her (JLo), and finally Bluefly got them...so I couldn't say 'no'!!!!


----------



## devoted7

*i bought an almost $700 LL Collezione Cashmere 3/4 Reefer Coat in Charcoal.






* *on sale for only $150!
*​


----------



## WaterMe

Oh yeah - in addition to my previous list (I nearly forgot!)

I also got a blouse/shirt from banana republic in a beautiful deep green


----------



## Elsie87

I found a vintage Louis Féraud dress this morning:


----------



## lilflobowl

hoorah! I finally received my hautelook purchase!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Got the cutest DVF dress (my first!) from Kim Kardashians ebay site.  I really love it!  This pic doesn't do it justice!   It was Chloes dress.


----------



## floridasun8

I've been on a shopping high lately   so some of my latest purchases have been:

DVF Black chain link Justin dress -  Bloomies private sale
Elie Tahari white pant suit - Bloomies private sale
Elie Tahari sheer silk blouse with cami underneath - Bloomies private sale
Ann Taylor brown casual slacks
J Crew silk sleeveless garland blouse - 2 in cream and navy

Whew...I think thats it for now  lol


----------



## MissIndependent

Coral dress and fake leather bolero from Only


----------



## babemunroe

Just purchased two Mackage Jerry Jackets. I laav them


----------



## MACsarah

ordered 2 pairs of jeans for $30 yesterday at Pacsun.com


----------



## .jourdyn.

MissIndependent said:


> Coral dress and fake leather bolero from Only


 

Ooo...I really like the dress & the color! 
Fantastic purchase!


----------



## glossie

vintage dior for a song


----------



## heartfelt

new skirts and dresses!


----------



## alya

D&G dress


----------



## WaterMe

Nude colored pumps from Colin Stuart (paid $38 for them shipped - what a steal!)

And earrings from Cache (I had a giftcard) - the picture really doesn't do it justice - much more translucent in person, I love them!


----------



## lil_peanut

J Brand skinny jeans:

sidestreetboutique.com/images/products/j_brand_jeans_818_ink_LRG.jpg

Current/Elliot Skinny Jeans:
g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/curnt/curnt2000523576/curnt2000523576_prod_medium_v1_m56577569831216302._SX201_.jpg

Both on sale at Eluxary, I managed to snap them up...I think they're both gone now.


----------



## Karenada

Just thought i'd post a few things I ordered today, was feeling bored since it's bank holiday monday and went shopping online. Hoping to add more purchases later on in the week.

ASOS Sleeveless longline shirt in white
ASOS Multi stud structured belt in black AND
French connection bird on branch necklace......PLUS
Two nail polish by Model's own in coral reef and purple grey as well as lipgloss by Barry M in pale bronze.


----------



## Nieners

Lipsy dress


----------



## NoraV

Nieners said:


> Lipsy dress



Where did you get this? Love it.


----------



## Nieners

Thank you, I bought it on asos.com


----------



## cupcakeprincess

heartfelt said:


> new skirts and dresses!
> 
> forever21.com/images/large/60217468-02.jpg
> 
> shopgoldyn.com/ProductImages/0222bubbleskirt1.jpg
> 
> shopgoldyn.com/ProductImages/0326blueflowerdress1.jpg
> 
> shopgoldyn.com/ProductImages/0411pinkpleattop1.jpg


i love the pink and blue flower dress! where'd you get it?


----------



## charade666

Hey you look great in that purple dress. I'm around108lbs and normally weasr a size 0 or 2 i'm about 5'3" what size should i wear? I heard that this particular HL fits smaller. I'm not sure whether to get the XXS or XS? Thanks for your help!


----------



## shibooms

Haight St. goody..  
(reminded me of Herve Leger: recession mode style)


----------



## muigee

shibooms said:


> Haight St. goody..
> (reminded me of Herve Leger: recession mode style)



That's very cute, where did u get it from? How much if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## hairsprayhead

shibooms said:


> Haight St. goody..
> (reminded me of Herve Leger: recession mode style)



Wow!  That looks great on you!


----------



## shibooms

thanks ladies! here's another dress I bought a couple of few weeks ago  it's bcbgeneration- on sale for $70 @ macy's and *muigee *the dress was on sale for $140 it was actually the last one good thing I came back for it after three days. here check out  http://www.dillards.com/webapp/wcs/...rtServlet?N=1604007+166+4294967275&R=02904389


----------



## shop874

heartfelt said:


> new skirts and dresses!
> 
> forever21.com/images/large/60217468-02.jpg
> 
> shopgoldyn.com/ProductImages/0222bubbleskirt1.jpg
> 
> shopgoldyn.com/ProductImages/0326blueflowerdress1.jpg
> 
> shopgoldyn.com/ProductImages/0411pinkpleattop1.jpg



love the second skirt....wheres it from?


----------



## heartfelt

cupcakeprincess and shop-- both are from shopgoldyn.com .. the dress is by hartford, the skirt is by corey lynn calter.

more clothes: ush:
first time ordering from asos.. i hope everything fits!


----------



## lilflobowl

Umm... are you referring this question to me?

I reckon that if you're unsure it would be better to go for the XS, especially since this dress does run a bit tighter. Also if you get the XS if you find that it's a little bit big at least you have the option of getting it tailored whereas with the XXS if it's too small or uncomfortable you wouldn't be able to wear it, KWIM?



charade666 said:


> Hey you look great in that purple dress. I'm around108lbs and normally weasr a size 0 or 2 i'm about 5'3" what size should i wear? I heard that this particular HL fits smaller. I'm not sure whether to get the XXS or XS? Thanks for your help!


----------



## glossie

you look great in them, shihbooms.


----------



## latest obsession

My recent purchases include a Burberry trench coat and Citizen of Humanity skinny jeans. I really need to stop shopping...like now.


----------



## aki_sato

Love the top and the leather jacket 


heartfelt said:


> cupcakeprincess and shop-- both are from shopgoldyn.com .. the dress is by hartford, the skirt is by corey lynn calter.
> 
> more clothes: ush:
> first time ordering from asos.. i hope everything fits!
> 
> imagecache.asos.com/inv/S/23/288/578951/Cream/image1xl.jpg
> 
> imagecache.asos.com/inv/S/23/48/485818/Green/image1xl.jpg
> 
> imagecache.asos.com/inv/S/23/225/439617/Mink/image1xl.jpg


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got a pair of these jeans (similar but not exact-the ones I got have a slit in the back pockets) from the GAP for $29.97! They are cheaper in the stores than online for some of you that like to shop there!! 

http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=15677&vid=1&pid=624049


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got a pair of these jeans (similar but not exact-the ones I got have a slit in the back pockets) from the GAP for $29.97! They are cheaper in the stores than online for some of you that like to shop there!!
> 
> http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=15677&vid=1&pid=624049



Yay! I love them!!! And the price is even better  Let me tell you, Gap jeans are awesome and they last forever...I have a pair from a couple of years back that I have used and reused and washed like 1000 x and they look as new as the day I got them!!! 

We are waiting for modeling pics!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Yay! I love them!!! And the price is even better  Let me tell you, Gap jeans are awesome and they last forever...I have a pair from a couple of years back that I have used and reused and washed like 1000 x and they look as new as the day I got them!!!
> 
> We are waiting for modeling pics!


haha, I would but I'm at work!!


----------



## PerkeMe

Honestly...a couple of maxi dresses from Old Navy..on sale, with an extra discount coupon AND % of what I spent went to the World Wildlife Federation!  Used a few of the $ I saved to have them tailored to fit my short, busty self and for about $32 each (tailoring included) I have "custom" spring dresses on a super budget!   

All the money I saved I bought a new Coach bag, lol!  :greengrin:


----------



## ellewoods

Rebecca Taylor jumpsuit, although I couldn't find a 2, so I ordered a 0, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it fits!


----------



## vlore

Since almost everything is excluded at the Saks F&F (at least all of the 'good' stuff ), I got this MBMJ dress...it's so cute on, and super comfy!


----------



## Jaeniver

I bought this beautiful dress today for my cousins wedding!  

http://www.yourface.fi/fin/spring2009.php?seasonid=19&offset=0&productid=269

It is 100% silk and feels lovely. And I also got 20% off so I could not just leave it there! The color looks perfect on me (same color as in the picture) and I am going to match it with a pair of black shoes and a black clutch purse.  What do you think girls - was it a good deal?


----------



## vlore

Jaeniver said:


> I bought this beautiful dress today for my cousins wedding!
> 
> http://www.yourface.fi/fin/spring2009.php?seasonid=19&offset=0&productid=269
> 
> It is 100% silk and feels lovely. And I also got 20% off so I could not just leave it there! The color looks perfect on me (same color as in the picture) and I am going to match it with a pair of black shoes and a black clutch purse.  What do you think girls - was it a good deal?


 
I love that dress!!! It's the orange one, right? If so, gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Jaeniver

Yes, it is like orange-reddish kind of color


----------



## P.Y.T.

Where is this leather jacket from?? Cayute!!!!!!!!
imagecache.asos.com/inv/S/23/225/439617/Mink/image1xl.jpg


----------



## plumaplomb

That orange dress is HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have fun wearing it

I just paid for a feebay win - dunno how to post pics on TPF but I posted pics in my blog available in my siggy below. What do you think? How can I dress this down?


----------



## SLCsocialite




----------



## WaterMe

My shoes came in!  Finally, a pair of nude heels  
(Sorry about the dusty mirror)


----------



## NoraV

Walter top from Gilt - it is super amazing on and goes really well with my fuchsia Graffiti Speedy, and an E&J tulip dress, which is hot! My boyfriend loves it.


----------



## vlore

wrong thread


----------



## yepitssandra

I JUST got these J Brand jeans: 
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=JBRA-WJ330


Pretty pricey at $218 (i got them somewhere else) but I LOVE them!


----------



## aki_sato

So pretty *vlore*! 


vlore said:


> Since almost everything is excluded at the Saks F&F (at least all of the 'good' stuff ), I got this MBMJ dress...it's so cute on, and super comfy!


----------



## aki_sato

Congrat! I totally dig that jeans!



yepitssandra said:


> I JUST got these J Brand jeans:
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=JBRA-WJ330
> 
> 
> Pretty pricey at $218 (i got them somewhere else) but I LOVE them!


----------



## WaterMe

*aki_sato* - random question - who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Accessorize*me

yepitssandra said:


> I JUST got these J Brand jeans:
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=JBRA-WJ330
> 
> 
> Pretty pricey at $218 (i got them somewhere else) but I LOVE them!


 
WOW! Love these...! Pity my size ran out...!!


----------



## vlore

aki_sato said:


> So pretty *vlore*!



Thank you *Aki!!!* How are u?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

heartfelt said:


> cupcakeprincess and shop-- both are from shopgoldyn.com .. the dress is by hartford, the skirt is by corey lynn calter.
> 
> more clothes: ush:
> first time ordering from asos.. i hope everything fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagecache.asos.com/inv/S/23/225/439617/Mink/image1xl.jpg


 
nice jacket I need a new one


----------



## roussel

Herve Leger dresses


----------



## talldrnkofwater

2 prs of tory burch revas in gray and tan
2 jcrew cardigans 
accessories


----------



## vlore

*roussel,* OMG you purchased 2 more HL???!!!  They are beautiful!!! I absolutely love the one w/ the sequined collar! Congrats girl! You lookin' *HOT!!! *

Here is my most recent purchase...wanted to keep the 'boyfriend' look but this time w/ some 'skinny' to it 
*7FAM Josefina Slouchy Skinny jeans*


----------



## zoharzohar

*rousell*- you look great, just a suggestion though...I think those dresses would look AMAZING with some strappy gladiator'esque stilletoes.


----------



## webbie

Those HL dresses are STUNNING on you, Roussel! Love that shade of red


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Wow, I haven't been in this thread in ages!!!! Great Purchases everyone!!! 

My most recent purchase this Pencey Blouse


----------



## roussel

Thanks vlore, zoharzohar, webbie!  vlore this is becoming an addiction!  I was in Vegas last week and I couldn't help when I stopped by the HL store.  I wished I could buy almost every dress I tried on.  zoharzohar, good idea on those gladiator heels, now I have to find a pair.


----------



## Jaeniver

roussel said:


> Herve Leger dresses



You look so stunning!!  Love the orange dress! Looks great with your skin tone and those black pumps


----------



## MissIndependent

Vintage pumps, 3.07 USD only 
Jumpsuit from Only, 62.93 UDS


----------



## GhstDreamer

LAMB zigzag v-neck sweater (black and grey but looks blue due to poor lighting):


----------



## pro_shopper

bought 3 Dom Rebel shirts, R&R Jeans


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

I bought the same cardigan Megan Fox has on in this picture. I actually bought 4 of them (blue, white, light grey and black).


----------



## vlore

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> I bought the same cardigan Megan Fox has on in this picture. I actually bought 4 of them (blue, white, light grey and black).



Where are the cardis from? what brand? TIA!


----------



## sammieee

vlore said:


> Where are the cardis from? what brand? TIA!



Hey vlore, there is a thread in the Celeb Styles thread, and the cardi is apparently from Express!

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-bags-and-style/megan-foxs-cardigan-449665.html

Here's the link to the cardi on the Express website too:  http://www.express.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=5702&parentCategoryId=2&categoryId=215&subCategoryId=215

They are on sale for $29.50, but I have a coupon so I'm planning on going to the store tomorrow to snag it in black and grey. HTH!!


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

^actually, I bought them for $15.99 each because they were mismarked $19.99 plus 20% off!!! That's why I bought so many!!!


----------



## sammieee

Sonia*luvs*bags said:


> ^actually, I bought them for $15.99 each because they were mismarked $19.99 plus 20% off!!! That's why I bought so many!!!



Ahhh, was the 20% off a weekend sale??  Or did you use one of the coupons they send out?  I have a coupon for 25% off a $75 purchase or more, I hope the cardis are mismarked tomorrow when I get there!!


----------



## vlore

Thanks ladies! Congrats on such a great deal!!!


----------



## plumaplomb

So excited about my feebay win tonight and had to share with TPF... a sterling amethyst marcasite necklace!! I don't know how to post directly on tpf, but pics are available on my blog in my siggy. Let me know if you like it!! My rhinestone necklace is there, too..can't wait for these to come in the post!!


----------



## melissab

over the weekend I scooped up a long (amazing!) tie dye tank dress, an awesome HL inspired bandage mini and 2 drapey tank tops.


----------



## Sonia*luvs*bags

sammieee said:


> Ahhh, was the 20% off a weekend sale?? Or did you use one of the coupons they send out? I have a coupon for 25% off a $75 purchase or more, I hope the cardis are mismarked tomorrow when I get there!!


 
There were signs posted in Express that the clearance items were an additional 20% off (don't know when the additional 20% sale ends). I had a coupon for 15% off (which is what I was going to use cuz I thought the cardis were $29.50, but they told me I couldn't use the 15% off coupon on clearance items... plus the $19.99 +20% off is a MUCH better deal anyway). That coupon expires on the 21st.

Here's the link for the 15% off coupon:

http://f.chtah.com/i/35/682994764/2499coupon.pdf


----------



## MichelleAntonia

GhstDreamer said:


> LAMB zigzag v-neck sweater (black and grey but looks blue due to poor lighting):



ooh, nice! did you get a good deal?


----------



## NoraV

melissab said:


> over the weekend I scooped up a long (amazing!) tie dye tank dress, an awesome HL inspired bandage mini and 2 drapey tank tops.



I think we're like the same person. Where did you get the skirt and tanks?


----------



## bohorose

Hey! I know this is a little late but I just bought a fabulouse pair of Gladiators from browns, There Beautiful!


----------



## shop874

melissab said:


> over the weekend I scooped up a long (amazing!) tie dye tank dress, an awesome HL inspired bandage mini and 2 drapey tank tops.



love the tanks...where are they from?


----------



## lisang80

I kind of went crazy over the weekends when I went to a sample sale.

I ended buying a : 

Mackage Elle coat in black 
Soia Kyo Mira jacket in white
Mackage Nev leather jacket in black

I think I am going to have to sell one of  the coats...


----------



## melissab

*norav* and *shop874* they are all from Aritzia, love this store!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Diane von Furstenberg Jenny wrap dress 

Got it 25% off during Saks F&F


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look amazing in those dresses!


----------



## Dukeprincess

roussel said:


> Herve Leger dresses



You look amazing in those dresses!


----------



## melodoki

got it as a gift....American Apparel super sheer circle scarf. i love it and want it in more colors now!!


----------



## Accessorize*me

This Chanel Tweed Jacket:







Can't wait for it to come back!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

this cardigan from jcrew in four colors. they're 19.99 in store and i had 25% off!


----------



## shoebuyer37

Dukeprincess said:


> Diane von Furstenberg Jenny wrap dress
> 
> Got it 25% off during Saks F&F



Gorgeous dress.


----------



## MissIndependent

Ballon-dress from Only - I think its really summer-ish


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^oooo I love that white bubble dress, did you buy it online or at a store? It looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## MissIndependent

^ At a store


----------



## MissIndependent

CoachGirl12 said:


> ^^^oooo I love that white bubble dress, did you buy it online or at a store? It looks gorgeous on you!



At a store


----------



## CoachGirl12

MissIndependent said:


> At a store


Do you mind PM'ing me that info?? 

Nevermind!!


----------



## MissIndependent

CoachGirl12 said:


> Do you mind PM'ing me that info??
> 
> Nevermind!!



I got it at a Only store i Copenhagen, Denmark.


----------



## Pinkdancer

Dukeprincess said:


> Diane von Furstenberg Jenny wrap dress
> 
> Got it 25% off during Saks F&F


 
I was going to buy that dress but decided not to. It looks great on you!


----------



## nessahhh

melissab said:


> over the weekend I scooped up a long (amazing!) tie dye tank dress, an awesome HL inspired bandage mini and 2 drapey tank tops.



Yay to Aritzia! Lol I have all the same stuff


----------



## aki_sato

Nice! 


MichelleAntonia said:


> this cardigan from jcrew in four colors. they're 19.99 in store and i had 25% off!


----------



## melissab

nessahhh said:


> Yay to Aritzia! Lol I have all the same stuff



hahahahaha!! really!!??? i was back again yesterday...picked up the oversized tshirt and some new black spandex. And kicking myself for not picking up the sweatshirt i loved! I live 2 hours away from the closest one


----------



## pro_shopper

Herve Leger Ash Ombre Dress


----------



## luciabugia

A pair of  cute skirt by Desigual of Spain.  Never heard of them before but very nice stuffs they have.


----------



## pchan2802

True Religion Becky Bootcut in Lonestar


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Those are HOT!!


----------



## kookycookie

Lightweight scarves (1st and 3rd are from UO  and the black one is from Old Navy which I got for $2 after using a coupon!)


----------



## Bagspy

Denim dress from Miss Sixty


----------



## jsc6

Matthew Williamson for H&M Leather Jacket


----------



## chiarissima

^ awww I love this jacket! I got that wide waist belt from Matthew Williamson collection.


----------



## plumaplomb

Love those scarves!! I need to get some for warm weather, too.


----------



## plumaplomb

Just won a cute vintage Emanuel Ungaro skirt on feebay... for $3!! Pic is in my blog in my siggy (sorry, I have failed repeatedly in trying to post pics directly on TPF)


----------



## HalcyonGirl




----------



## WaterMe

HalcyonGirl,
That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! Where is it from?


----------



## .jourdyn.

Went to Gap last night & got a good amount of clothing for really cheap. A lot was on sale plus an additional 25% off that! I  when Gap has sales. I will post pictures later on!


----------



## annemerrick

plumaplomb said:


> Just won a cute vintage Emanuel Ungaro skirt on feebay... for $3!! Pic is in my blog in my siggy (sorry, I have failed repeatedly in trying to post pics directly on TPF)


 
Cute skirt Pluma!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

WaterMe said:


> HalcyonGirl,
> That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! Where is it from?



It's from Urban Outfitters. I bought the last white dress in the country apparently! It's still available in black though.


----------



## plumaplomb

Thanks Anne!! Can't wait for it to get here...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

That's really cute *HalcyonGirl*.  Great find.  I looked on Urbn and didn't even see it in black though.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

WhitleyGilbert said:


> That's really cute *HalcyonGirl*.  Great find.  I looked on Urbn and didn't even see it in black though.



Here's a link to the dress. http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...ction=jump&parentid=W_APP_DRESSES&id=16356701


----------



## choozen1ne

I got this a FCUK scarf the other day that looks just like this but it is plum and crea, with no hearts 
frenchconnection.com.au/www/155/files/617010_bw.jpg
anyone got any suggestions what to wear with it ? I wanted to try something different becuase this is very differnt from what I normally wear 

Thanks


----------



## kmd1_123

I just bought these bootcut 7FAM jeans in Carribean


----------



## plumaplomb

choozen1ne said:


> I got this a FCUK scarf the other day that looks just like this but it is plum and crea, with no hearts
> frenchconnection.com.au/www/155/files/617010_bw.jpg
> anyone got any suggestions what to wear with it ? I wanted to try something different becuase this is very differnt from what I normally wear
> 
> Thanks


 Link doesn't work.... sounds adorable though.


----------



## vlore

I hope sunglasses count because I have been posting them here!!! 
Anyways, my new acquisition...feel in love w/ them after seeing them on Jess Alba. 

*Jimmy Choo 'Jimmy' Sunglasses *


----------



## Lec8504

Marc by Marc Jacob sundress
basic blue sundress from Nordstrom
basic white tank top from Nordstrom
gray wrap from Nordstrom
Plaid dress from Zara
light grey leggings from Zara
Chanel CC studs earings
Oliver Peoples Guiselle sunglasses in brown (ordered earlier from Saks F&F but they just arrived today)


----------



## _bebee

rock and republic skinny jeans


----------



## lilflobowl

lec, you're on a roll!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lots of jcrew! i'm taking advantage of my 25% for this month.

and some stuff on a GREAT deal at american eagle... stuff is so rock bottom cheap there lately. and they always seem to be having a buy one, get one half off promo, and also extra 20% off some stuff...


----------



## forchanel

jbrand skinny jeans 10" in bruiser
dylan george distressed skinny jeans
alternative apparel tee
joie top


----------



## inverved

*Lily McNeal turtleneck






Filippa K 'Lou' jeans





*


----------



## chinkee21

*lisang80, I* love Mackage! I have yet to own their leather jacket!

*Dukeprincess, *I love your dress!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

no_1_diva said:


> *Lily McNeal turtleneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Filippa K 'Lou' jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




love it!


yesterday i got 3 jcrew painter tshirts and a long terry cardigan. casual staples are the best from there


----------



## luciabugia

Black tuxedo blazer by Penelope Cruz for MANGO


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments!  I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## vlore

I fell in  with this watercolor print every since I saw the strapless dress on Kim K, so I went crazy and got these from the Tracy Reese sale @ Hautelook. 













Do you think the strapless dress would be appropriate for a high school graduation I need to attend? Maybe pairing it up w/ a nice cardi? Opinions, please


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> I fell in  with this watercolor print every since I saw the strapless dress on Kim K, so I went crazy and got these from the Tracy Reese sale @ Hautelook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the strapless dress would be appropriate for a high school graduation I need to attend? Maybe pairing it up w/ a nice cardi? Opinions, please


oooo V, I love that watercolor print strapless dress! When I saw it on KK I was also thinking about getting it, but when I saw the price, I didn't want it... LOL, I think it would look beautiful for a graduation, but probably putting a cardigan over it would be appropriate for a graduation... you'll have to model that dress when you get it!!


----------



## Nola

I bought a gorgeous leopard print dress by Acne Jeans


----------



## ColdSteel

GORGEOUS vintage Lilli Ann jacket. It's got this crazy bow collar. My mom adores Lilli Ann and regrets selling some of the suits she had even if they were a little tight. Needs some cleaning and a new set of buttons and she'll be as good as new. I'll post some pics when I'm done with my essays. Lilli Ann tends to go for a lot of money at vintage stores, but I nabbed it for $6 at Thrift Town today.

Last week I made my first purchases of new clothing since december. I bought J.Crew Frankie shorts in white (my first pair of shorts that can actually be considered short!) and an Anthropologie dress I had my eye on for a few months. It was the last one in the store and it was conveniently my size...


----------



## Bloomie08

s2.thisnext.com/media/230x230/Alice-Olivia-Belted-Square_449C338D.jpg
alice and olivia =)


----------



## WaterMe

two cheap dresses 

Lace Hem Tunic (dress on me, i'm so short!) and a sleeveless linen dress!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

three v neck tshirt at abercrombie


----------



## annemerrick

ColdSteel said:


> GORGEOUS vintage Lilli Ann jacket. It's got this crazy bow collar. My mom adores Lilli Ann and regrets selling some of the suits she had even if they were a little tight. Needs some cleaning and a new set of buttons and she'll be as good as new. I'll post some pics when I'm done with my essays. Lilli Ann tends to go for a lot of money at vintage stores, but I nabbed it for $6 at Thrift Town today.
> 
> Last week I made my first purchases of new clothing since december. I bought J.Crew Frankie shorts in white (my first pair of shorts that can actually be considered short!) and an Anthropologie dress I had my eye on for a few months. It was the last one in the store and it was conveniently my size...


 
Can't wait to see the dress!!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

pchan2802 said:


> True Religion Becky Bootcut in Lonestar


 

very nice! I love these have been eyeing them for a while but havent bought them yet. Enjoy!


----------



## pchan2802

~Fabulousity~ said:


> very nice! I love these have been eyeing them for a while but havent bought them yet. Enjoy!



Thanks!


----------



## _bebee

some new cardigans


----------



## yoglood

Gypsy05 liza maxi in red:


----------



## plumaplomb

Gorgeous vintage Flora Kung dress!! I was inspired by Sea of shoes... I don't know how to add pics directly to TPF but I posted them on my blog available in my siggy below!! I hope it fits.... I'm buying way too much vintage online!! Vintage sizing is so wonky on me, too. but AHH so excited.


----------



## Bloomie08

dolce gabbana



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Alice olivia dress


----------



## Bloomie08

rebecca taylor


----------



## devoted7

i bought 3 of these, in this color, pink, and teal...bought them for $8 each from express!


----------



## TrixieBoo

WaterMe said:


> two cheap dresses
> 
> Lace Hem Tunic (dress on me, i'm so short!) and a sleeveless linen dress!


 
I'm thinking of buying that linen dress from f21 for my mom. She'd freak if she saw me come home with that dress.


----------



## lilflobowl

I just got these today! Perfect for the sunny days approaching..

Armani Exchange Rhinestone Logo Jeans


----------



## inverved

*Alexander Wang double breasted blazer*


----------



## vlore

Alexander McQueen Graphic Knit Dress (from Gilt sale )
*aahhh can't upload pic*


----------



## WaterMe

TrixieBoo said:


> I'm thinking of buying that linen dress from f21 for my mom. She'd freak if she saw me come home with that dress.



I really love the color and the lightweight linen fabric!  I tried on the medium in stores and opted for a small instead (unfortunately had to get the small online).  I say totally go for it!


----------



## heartfelt

silence and noise tuxedo suspender skirt





play by c ronson tunic dress





BDG tuxedo blazer





seychelles may platforms in navy. seriously so comfy.


----------



## chris7891

no_1_diva said:


> *Alexander Wang double breasted blazer*


 
I think i'm in love


----------



## naturale

I got these for $129.

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/brows...=UXYI5HJX5CSEECRDSY1U3NQKEOLAI2NC?id=11988093


----------



## heli68

Current/Elliott Suspender Boyfriend Short and Marc Jacobs dress


----------



## karenab

This vintage wool dress:


----------



## Talinder

Victim of the Rock & Republic sample sale today. I got Control Break and Satisfied Mission Kasandras.


----------



## NoraV

karenab said:


> This vintage wool dress:



This is fantastic.


----------



## SaraDK

I just got these two dresses from Asos.com 

(Sorry the tags and so are still on)


----------



## Lec8504

J Brand cigarette jeans.


----------



## _bebee

american apparel black leggings


----------



## .jourdyn.

SaraDK said:


> I just got these two dresses from Asos.com
> 
> (Sorry the tags and so are still on)


 
Love both of the dresses: love the bow on the first one, and the style and cut of the second one!


----------



## vlore

Yay!!! Finally found it in my size!
*Paige 'Vermont' jacket
*


----------



## martian124

SaraDK-- LOVE the dresses. I am a big fan of bows!


----------



## MissPR08

karenab said:


> This vintage wool dress:



I am in love!


----------



## karenab

^^^ Thank you!!! I really love how WARM it is. Its 100% wool!!


----------



## erinmiyu

tibi dress from gilt sale






ella moss from anthro


----------



## SaraDK

.jourdyn. said:


> Love both of the dresses: love the bow on the first one, and the style and cut of the second one!




Thank you!


----------



## SaraDK

martian124 said:


> SaraDK-- LOVE the dresses. I am a big fan of bows!



Thank you!! I usually dont like BIG bows, but just had to have this one..  It was ½ price.. Hehe..


----------



## pearlisthegurl

erinmiyu said:


> tibi dress from gilt sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ella moss from anthro




I really like the 2nd dress


----------



## pchan2802

* True Religion Women's Disco "Joey" Big T in Drifter Dark *with unique Swarovski crystals which are used as buttons and rivets.
*




*


----------



## la vie boheme

Plus 2 pairs of jeans I couldn't find photos of!
=D


----------



## MichelleAntonia

pchan2802 said:


> * True Religion Women's Disco "Joey" Big T in Drifter Dark *with unique Swarovski crystals which are used as buttons and rivets.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




LOVE those!!

on sale perhaps?


----------



## lillypod

The Printed Asymmetric Dress by Moschino Cheap & Chic:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B0TX1

It was love at first sight! The NM website is out of my size, so I had to call around to NM stores to find it (I succeeded and placed the order yesterday  ). It's for my brother's May wedding. I'm more excited about the dress than the wedding--let's hope it fits!


----------



## candypants1100

k1.stylefeeder.com/thumb/8e/d6/8ed629590df38f26323987c31c128317fc0bb214-200.jpg
this armani exchange boyfriend blazer- on sale for 99 bucks wahoo


----------



## materialgurl

new mackage jacket in gray from Aritzia! loves it! =)

http://www.mackage.com/app/webroot/...cat=shinyleathersss09&dets=milla&detsc=7&pg=1


----------



## lillypod

materialgurl said:


> new mackage jacket in gray from Aritzia! loves it! =)
> 
> http://www.mackage.com/app/webroot/...cat=shinyleathersss09&dets=milla&detsc=7&pg=1


 
That's gorgeous! I'm lusting after the black Hanna and the tan Milla leather jackets. Mackage also has really beautiful wool winter coats; I think I might have to pick one up this fall.


----------



## pursewatch

A white trench coat from Banana Republic.


----------



## erinmiyu

pearlisthegurl said:


> I really like the 2nd dress



thank you


----------



## arymay

Dolce Vita boots:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...Product=true&parentid=SEARCH+RESULTS&color=21


----------



## cupcakexheart

Splurged a little: 

2 PRPS jeans
1 R&R 
2 Juicy bracelets
1 LNA  
1 pair of boots


----------



## robertsn6534

lillypod said:


> The Printed Asymmetric Dress by Moschino Cheap & Chic:
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=B0TX1
> 
> It was love at first sight! The NM website is out of my size, so I had to call around to NM stores to find it (I succeeded and placed the order yesterday  ). It's for my brother's May wedding. I'm more excited about the dress than the wedding--let's hope it fits!



love it!


----------



## xegbl

Just bought 2 MBMJ dresses from Gilt sale today... the 2nd one is as seen on Victoria Beckham. I love her style!!


----------



## xegbl

Also bought a Burberry shirt dress from the private sale...


----------



## 75Jules

xegbl - love both those dresses
Just got this from ASOS - £21 bargain and its silk
imagecache.asos.com/inv/S/7/36/567683/Cream/image1l.jpg
why do my pics show in preview then not in my actual post?


----------



## CoachGirl12

75Jules said:


> xegbl - love both those dresses
> Just got this from ASOS - £21 bargain and its silk
> imagecache.asos.com/inv/S/7/36/567683/Cream/image1l.jpg
> why do my pics show in preview then not in my actual post?


here you go:


----------



## MissM

Matthew Willamson for H&M - Leather Jacket​ 


 

Frontiers&Borders Danny Roberts Tee
Grey Tank dress + black pleated dress
Cream studded leather jacket from Topshop​


----------



## kookycookie

arymay said:


> Dolce Vita boots:
> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...Product=true&parentid=SEARCH+RESULTS&color=21




LOVE dolce vita and urban outfitters, GORGEOUS boots arymay!


----------



## Bloomie08

This is my ARUBA dress collection. I'm only staying for 4 days but i bought like ten dresses!  17 days and counting.



	

		
			
		

		
	
  I loooveee my black halo dress.  a good dress for the night.



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Catherine Malandrino AHH..one of my favorite from my collection.  I think i paid too much for it though.



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Nanette lepore Something funky from eb*y.



	

		
			
		

		
	
  love the color. perfect walk on the beach REbecca taylor. i posted this already previously.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 catherine malandrino dress-this dress shouts Palm Beach!!!!!1


----------



## shesnochill

*Bloomie*, I  the second dress!!!!~ but they are all so wonderful!~


----------



## MissIndependent

Thies ballet-flats from Faith


----------



## chunkylover53

*
*

 Catherine Malandrino multi layer dress with shopbop discount code!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

for 32.50!

http://meringueboutique.com/sarah-big-t-skirt-light-grey.html


----------



## pchan2802

pearlisthegurl said:


> for 32.50!
> 
> http://meringueboutique.com/sarah-big-t-skirt-light-grey.html




Wow...it's a steal!!!


----------



## aki_sato

This is so pretty! 


chunkylover53 said:


> *
> *
> 
> Catherine Malandrino multi layer dress with shopbop discount code!


----------



## forchanel

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...=A+Little+Romance&sortby=newArrivals&page=all
^Zimmermann cami


----------



## Anna R.

I just bought GAP Jeans in beige, they are slim cut and some blue and white striped shorts. Also, I got some golden sandals from Express


----------



## lillypod

robertsn6534 said:


> love it!


 
Thank you!

MissM, I love your purchases. Cute jackets!


----------



## glistenpearls

Just bought this top Marc Jacobs top
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0883936153046

and this silk top from Urban Outfitters in blue
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...W_APP_BLOUSES&popId=WOMENS_APPAREL&prepushId=

and black tulip skirt from BCBG, cant find pic anywhere though..


----------



## tehkatt

That MBMJ top is TTTOOOOO CUTE! I love the colorful pattern!


----------



## glistenpearls

^^ Thanks! The colorful pattern does make me feel cheerful when I tried it on.


----------



## needloub

I just bought a bunch of clothes from Forever 21...online shopping is deadly...


----------



## 75Jules

CoachGirl12 said:


> here you go:
> imagecache.asos.com/inv/S/7/36/567683/Cream/image1l.jpg


Thanks!


----------



## lark_lulu

A Vivienne Westwood top as well as a MK2K and a Black Halo dress.


----------



## Lec8504

a Max Studio dress (maybe go back and get another dress this weekend)
a Betsy Johnson bikini (so cute!)


----------



## lil_peanut

A couple Stewart+Brown tees
Rag and Bone Jazz Jumper
Edun "ant" tank top


----------



## tehkatt

I'm really hopping on the Madison Marcus train! Got two tops and a dress within the last week 

Finals are killing my credit cards!


----------



## NoraV

tehkatt said:


> I'm really hopping on the Madison Marcus train! Got two tops and a dress within the last week
> 
> Finals are killing my credit cards!



I'm guilty of procrastination spending as well.


----------



## carolly88

two LaROK skirts (at the sample sale for $20 each!) and a LaROK corset (like the one in the pic except not a dress)


----------



## _bebee

a few cardigans from urban outfitters and a pair of true religion


----------



## robertsn6534

This Alice McCall dress on sale


----------



## pchan2802

robertsn6534 said:


> This Alice McCall dress on sale



 it!Great buy!!!


----------



## robertsn6534

^ty! had to fight for it though as it was at a fashion sale event $150 from $350


----------



## tresjoliex

carolly88 said:


> two LaROK skirts (at the sample sale for $20 each!) and a LaROK corset (like the one in the pic except not a dress)


 

From whre??!! Love the skirt


----------



## MissIndependent

My mom gave my this jumpsuit from Vila today


----------



## Anna R.

A pinkish flowerprint dress from Benetton


----------



## .jourdyn.

Bought this Matty M dress tonight, decided that I needed a cute summer dress for this upcoming weekend!


----------



## chunkylover53

Sass & Bide 'I told a lie' leather jacket


----------



## pugtolove

I just purchased a shopbellarina.com scarf, a Balenciaga City w/gsh and a target ruffled tank!


----------



## airress

For my trip this weekend, I got this cute GOLDHAWK lace top and these EVER shorts from SHOPBOP


----------



## aki_sato

Love the top! 


airress said:


> For my trip this weekend, I got this cute GOLDHAWK lace top and these EVER shorts from SHOPBOP


----------



## gappgirl18

I go back to work very soon for the summer so, I went a stocked up on Target's Long and Lean Tank Tops.


----------



## dmitchell15

I just bought the Alexander McQueen for target blue tattoo dreaafor $24.00.


----------



## luckyblonde3295

chunkylover53 said:


> Sass & Bide 'I told a lie' leather jacket


 
I LOVE this jacket!! Sass & Bide is one of my favorites!!


----------



## _bebee

just bought

-bebe red satin dress
-bebe grey cotton dress
-rock and republic shorts


----------



## roussel

I got another Herve... hee hee


----------



## krazy4bags

you look great *rousse*l! the dress fits perfect on you! i could never pull off wearing a fitted dress like that...all my muffin tops would be showing...


----------



## roussel

^ thanks! believe me HL does wonders! it sucks you in like Spanx.


----------



## airress

Pretty color on the HL dress! looks great on you...
bought another dress for our trip- Rory Beca belted dress- can't wait for it to come!


----------



## hairsprayhead

roussel said:


> I got another Herve... hee hee



Wow! I love it!  It looks perfect on you.


----------



## PurseAddict79

roussel said:


> I got another Herve... hee hee


 
WOW... that's freakin hottt!!!  Luv that dress. Wish I had the body to rock it. You look great!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

airress said:


> Pretty color on the HL dress! looks great on you...
> bought another dress for our trip- Rory Beca belted dress- can't wait for it to come!


 
Love this dress! so cute!!


*
roussel *- I love the herve leger dress! The color is perfect for spring!


----------



## bbarry

*a pair of white jeans for summer from BCBG.com on their "final cut" with free shipping! not bad....*


----------



## Straight-Laced

this Thakoon dress, finally on sale  

Love the Herve on you roussel - it's a real head turner


----------



## nessahhh

Skull Tube Dress/Tunic from Topshop


----------



## roussel

^ ooh cute skull dress! i saw somebody wearing that one at the outfits thread.  

^ straight-laced, love love love that thakoon dress! i adore thakoon!

btw, thanks ladies for the compliments!


----------



## spoil3db3auty

fcuk shirt and some topshop shorts


----------



## MissIndependent

All thies goodies


----------



## MissIndependent

And the last


----------



## plumaplomb

Black maxi dress
Grey ruffle shirt
Navy canvas wedge with wood heel
Black spring trench coat
Tan flats
Brown straw fedora
Long gold/turquoise wood necklace


----------



## NoraV

nessahhh said:


> Skull Tube Dress/Tunic from Topshop



This is cool. I just picked up two E&J tops:


----------



## pchan2802

Just preordered these True Religion Billy Disco Big T Gold in Dark Lovestruck.


----------



## melissab

*roussel* you look gorgeous in that dress!!!!

I scored these on ebay


----------



## NoraV

melissab said:


> *roussel* you look gorgeous in that dress!!!!
> 
> I scored these on ebay



Melissab, you need to get out of my head!  Which ones are those?


----------



## ColdSteel

I joined the cult of lululemon today and got some Groove Down pants in black and white. On sale for $79. ouch, but I do need non-sucky workout pants!


----------



## melissab

NoraV said:


> Melissab, you need to get out of my head!  Which ones are those?



hahahahah! too bad we couldn't raid each other closets eh!!??  They are the J brand zombie jean


----------



## GossipGirlxox

*Just ordered these* Does anyone know on average when they will arrive to Ontario? I know it says 5-10 days..but anyone have any experience..Im hoping its more like 5-6 days than 9-10.
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=JBRA-WJ19
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=DIES-WS272
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=ELLA-WS1420
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=ELLA-WS1343
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=ALTE-WS63


----------



## brigadeiro

Akira Tuck Waist Pants in Ink in a gorgeous heavy silk 
www.akira.com.au/lookbook17/Look 33

Also:
*Willow Metro draped dove grey silk skirt
*Willow georgette silk scarves with fine copper chains (bought one in black, and another in a pale grey)
*Willow Safari coat-dress in an oyster-ish (pale grey) colour
*David Lawrence navy wool wide-leg pants (bought two, as they were $10 reduced from $250!)

PS. Doh, can't get the photo in here, it's in my recent blog post


----------



## FancyPants

This Sass and Bide jacket Waiting for it to arrive...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oooh, nice!


----------



## aki_sato

Nice loots! 

I am in Australia - usually it takes 'bout 5 days from the States to me here down under - I'd imagine it'd be faster for you being in Canada 


GossipGirlxox said:


> *Just ordered these* Does anyone know on average when they will arrive to Ontario? I know it says 5-10 days..but anyone have any experience..Im hoping its more like 5-6 days than 9-10.
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=JBRA-WJ19
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=DIES-WS272
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=ELLA-WS1420
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=ELLA-WS1343
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Product.jsp?code=ALTE-WS63


----------



## aki_sato

Love this! 

You mind if I ask where you bought it from?




FancyPants said:


> This Sass and Bide jacket Waiting for it to arrive...


----------



## aki_sato

That Akira's insanely gorgeous!!!

and what a score for the DL pants!
$10? *Crazy!!

beautiful purchases *brigadeiro* *as always! 


brigadeiro said:


> Akira Tuck Waist Pants in Ink in a gorgeous heavy silk
> www.akira.com.au/lookbook17/Look%2033
> 
> Also:
> *Willow Metro draped dove grey silk skirt
> *Willow georgette silk scarves with fine copper chains (bought one in black, and another in a pale grey)
> *Willow Safari coat-dress in an oyster-ish (pale grey) colour
> *David Lawrence navy wool wide-leg pants (bought two, as they were $10 reduced from $250!)
> 
> PS. Doh, can't get the photo in here, it's in my recent blog post


----------



## FancyPants

aki_sato said:


> Love this!
> 
> You mind if I ask where you bought it from?


 
Of course not, I ordered from shopbop. It's called "take my hand" fitted jacket. Only size 0 and 2 left!! CS said they run slightly small,go up a size if you are in between.
Cheers


----------



## Bitten

I popped into Witchery today to return some shoes and ended up picking up a little knot-detail black and cream stripe tee - something relaxed but still nice for uni.


----------



## shockboogie

Got a few pieces from  Barneys the other day:

3.1 Philip Lim Flounce Top

http://www.barneys.com/Flounce Sleeve Top/500157815,default,pd.html

Alexander Wang Silk Hot Pink Top

http://www.barneys.com/Pocket Tank/500075495,default,pd.html

and a pair of Ever Jeans!

http://www.barneys.com/Sydney/500110015,default,pd.html


----------



## GossipGirlxox

aki_sato said:


> Nice loots!
> 
> I am in Australia - usually it takes 'bout 5 days from the States to me here down under - I'd imagine it'd be faster for you being in Canada


 
yay!! Thank you so much, I can't wait for it all to arrive!


----------



## MissIndependent

Bodystocking, skirt and glasses


----------



## _bebee

bought a new pair of rock and republic jeans, and some basic tees from american apparel


----------



## NoraV

shockboogie said:


> Got a few pieces from  Barneys the other day:



I hit the Barney's sale too! I can't get enough Alexander Wang tanks:

http://www.barneys.com/Pocket Tank/500075495,default,pd.html
http://www.barneys.com/Pocket Tank/500018588,default,pd.html


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Finally bought this skirt on sale!


----------



## brigadeiro

HalcyonGirl said:


> Finally bought this skirt on sale!



Ooh! That is absolutely gorgeous! Love the colour, and am such a fan of full-skirts! May I ask who it's by?


----------



## HalcyonGirl

brigadeiro said:


> Ooh! That is absolutely gorgeous! Love the colour, and am such a fan of full-skirts! May I ask who it's by?



Thanks, it's Marlene Birger. I was a great deal too.


----------



## materialgurl

FancyPants said:


> This Sass and Bide jacket Waiting for it to arrive...



i love this! its beautiful!


----------



## pchan2802

Marciano skinny pant.


----------



## cupcakekiss

Truly Madly Deeply Long Tunic w/ Pockets for UrbanOutfitters, in black $20/tax on sale
images.urbanoutfitters.com/is/image/UrbanOutfitters/15900772_01_b?$prodmain$

Matthew Williamson for H&M sarong, swirl print $24.90/tax
nitrolicious.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/matthew-williamson-x-hm-su09-women-10.jpg


----------



## CoachGirl12

Finally got these sandals that I've been dying to have! Steve Madden, they were on sale for like $50 bucks!


----------



## FancyPants

Thanks *MichelleAntonia* and *Materialgurl! *I can post modelling pic when I get it


----------



## luckyblonde3295

FancyPants said:


> This Sass and Bide jacket Waiting for it to arrive...


 
I love this! I'm a huge Sass & Bide fan! Too bad it's way too hot right now to justify buying a jacket


----------



## Cerina

I got this badgley mischka ombre dress today. I plan on wearing it with my nude satin/black lace Louboutin VPs, as seen in my avatar Hopefully I'll be invited to a wedding this summer





I also got this Sue Wong dress, and I need a pair of shoes to wear with it..  A good reason to buy a new pair of Louboutins!






The third dress I got was this Phoebe Couture dress




I'll be wearing this dress with my CL maezep wedges, if the color is a match IRL:




If not I might need to get another pair...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Cerina said:


> I got this badgley mischka ombre dress today. I plan on wearing it with my nude satin/black lace Louboutin VPs, as seen in my avatar Hopefully I'll be invited to a wedding this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got this Sue Wong dress, and I need a pair of shoes to wear with it..  A good reason to buy a new pair of Louboutins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third dress I got was this Phoebe Couture dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be wearing this dress with my CL maezep wedges, if the color is a match IRL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not I might need to get another pair...


Wow, I love all your dresses, do you mind me asking where you got the Phoebe Couture dress, I love that!


----------



## _bebee

purple cotton dress from forever 21


----------



## yesther

a pair of current/elliot jeans and a james perse t-shirt from barneys


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Cerina said:


> I also got this Sue Wong dress, and I need a pair of shoes to wear with it..  A good reason to buy a new pair of Louboutins!



i have a wedding to go to and i LOVE this dress. where did you get it?

also, do you guys think something like that would be too light for a wedding? too close to white?


----------



## carousel eyes

Just bought a ring, necklace, scarf and two blouses at Forever 21 and the cutest 2-fer dress at Nordstrom.


----------



## HalcyonGirl

Love that Badgley Mishka dress.


----------



## Cerina

*Coachgirl12*: I got all my dresses from rentmeahandbags fantastic ebay sale. The Phoebe Couture dress was a steal at $23, retail price is $310 the seller says that the SKU is 1208Z2CW65 . Hope that helps!
*MichelleAntonia*: I got this dress of ebay too, such a steal! Some missing beads though. I think it is appropriate for a wedding, and the SKU number of this is 1208C3W159 according to the seller. The retailprice is $310 HTH!
*HalcyonGirl*: Thank you, badgley mischka is my favourite dress designer!


----------



## TrixieBoo

I bought these today.


----------



## Vinyl

A black tank top from Macy's... I left mine in Boston!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Cerina said:


> *Coachgirl12*: I got all my dresses from rentmeahandbags fantastic ebay sale. The Phoebe Couture dress was a steal at $23, retail price is $310 the seller says that the SKU is 1208Z2CW65 . Hope that helps!
> *MichelleAntonia*: I got this dress of ebay too, such a steal! Some missing beads though. I think it is appropriate for a wedding, and the SKU number of this is 1208C3W159 according to the seller. The retailprice is $310 HTH!
> *HalcyonGirl*: Thank you, badgley mischka is my favourite dress designer!



thank you!! i will definitely check that out, i'm in love with it!


----------



## forchanel

Tucker black tank
Jbrand denim shorts


----------



## Deborah1986

Cerina said:


>


 
_ stunning loveee it !!!!!_


----------



## Cerina

Thank you Deborah!!


----------



## pchan2802

Got this Sky mini dress yesterday.


----------



## ambicion6

I bought this from the gilt.com sale on Cavalli.
http://cdn2.gilt.com/images/share/uploads/0000/0000/0960/9607137/med.jpg

its the jaguar print dress. super cute!


----------



## Brina

- Seven for all mankind Straight Leg Jeans in New York Dark
- Seven for all mankind Straight Leg Jeans in Black Black


----------



## Coe

A white top from the brand Comme des Garçons


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got a couple of things from H&M, first off this grey/pink striped t-shirt





Then I got this cute dress (its suppose to be a shirt, but I'm only 5'4", so I think it looks really cute as a dress, what do you gals think??)


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Wow my pics disappeared... nice... O well... LOL


----------



## vlore

Yay!!!! You posted pics!!! Girl...you are lookin' good!!! I really love the long shirt- it looks super cute as a dress, I would def wear it like that  Or even w/ leggings it would look nice.


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Yay!!!! You posted pics!!! Girl...you are lookin' good!!! I really love the long shirt- it looks super cute as a dress, I would def wear it like that  Or even w/ leggings it would look nice.


haha thanks V, I know, I think what I'm going to do is just start taking pics in the fitting room because it works better that way! I do love the long t-shirt as well, but I think the dress - 2nd pic (well its suppose to be a top) is going back because when I bend down you can see all the goodies and well I'm not too fond of leggins on myself... LOL


----------



## chris7891

TrixieBoo said:


> I bought these today.


 
Love the dress. Where is it from?


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> haha thanks V, I know, I think what I'm going to do is just start taking pics in the fitting room because it works better that way! I do love the long t-shirt as well, but I think the dress - 2nd pic (well its suppose to be a top) is going back because when I bend down you can see all the goodies and well I'm not too fond of leggins on myself... LOL



Oh gosh...no, no...no bending!!!!  That shirt/dress sounds too dangerous!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Oh gosh...no, no...no bending!!!!  That shirt/dress sounds too dangerous!!!


I know tell me about it! LOL, O well, I'm gonna try my luck at Macy's today and see if I can find any dresses there, I'll make sure to take pics!


----------



## MissIndependent

A new haircut and colour 
Hair products 
Sandals


----------



## MissIndependent

T-shirt dress
Summer dress
Blue dress


----------



## MissIndependent

Flower-jacket  that im planing to wair with my jumpsuit!


----------



## pisdapisda79

I really like the back of this dress I bought


----------



## TrixieBoo

chris7891 said:


> Love the dress. Where is it from?


 
Forever 21.


----------



## Styleforever

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I thought the "most recent shoe purchase" thread was a pretty good idea so i thought i'd post one for clothes
> 
> i'll kick it off, my most recent purchase was a dress from Alice McCall's most recent summer collection  i've got a bit of an obcession with Alice McCall at the moment :shame:  this is the 5th dress i've bought from this collection it's the "Nigthmares in Wax" pinni dress
> 
> Please share your purchases


A Burberry Handbag and Coach Sandals


----------



## pisdapisda79

BCBG top:


----------



## MissIndependent

Dress from Monki
Hairband from Gina Tricot
Bodystocking from Gina Tricot
Skirt from Monki

And my new glasses thefashionspot.com/ugala/forums/images/smilies/blush.gif


----------



## stcouture

I went to Juicy COuture and bought...

Smocked Patio Dres in Teal and Black
Smocked Jersey Patio Dress
Striped Jersey Dress
Zip-Trim Ruffled Dress

getting ready for summer =D


----------



## KristyDarling

I just got this from ModCloth. It was only $69 and I've never bought from them before, so I hope it works out!:


----------



## jjensen

pisdapisda79 said:


> I really like the back of this dress I bought
> 
> adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/prodImage.ms?productCode=301863901&width=340&height=408adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/altimage.ms?img=301863901_alt01.jpg&w=48&h=57&bg=#FFFFFF&border=#EAEAEA



I love this dress! Do you mind me asking where you got it from? TIA.

I think I just figured it out, haha.


----------



## Straight-Laced

I'm loving the florals *MissIndependent* and *KristyDarling*


----------



## purse collector

I just bought this - very airy and comfy...


----------



## smvida

james perse dress in brown

see by chloe jacket


----------



## aki_sato

Susan Monaco dress  

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=785122&stc=1&d=1243728024


----------



## brigadeiro

Akira blue silk dress (dress in pic is red), I can't attach the pic, but it's in this blog post (2nd pic, the 3rd pic is my wedding dress by the same designer) 

or here: AKIRA DRESS


----------



## cowgurlbebop

- Aldo sunglasses (which I kinda regret since I only wear my Ralph by Ralph Lauren aviators)
- Aldo multi-strand necklace 
-Club Monaco cashmere s/s sweater
-Wilfred/Aritzia open cardigal shawl in oatmeal heather (I've been hunting for this exact thing since last spring, so )


----------



## avantgarde

Just bought the following over the weekend:

Lululemon - black yoga cropped pants and a black shade tank

Forever 21 - Black printed blouse and a white blouse


----------



## nwhite

Express has shorts on sale, buy one get the other half-off, so bought 2 pair for my trip to Puerto Vallarta next week.  Excited I finally get to go to Mexico!


----------



## chaussurewhore

quickie couture by krelwear.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Three maxi dress 
A dress from Anthropologie
A summer dress

I would love to post pics, but my digital camera has been broken for months.  Maybe I'll purchase one of those soon too!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

cowgurlbebop said:


> - Aldo sunglasses (which I kinda regret since I only wear my Ralph by Ralph Lauren aviators)
> - Aldo multi-strand necklace
> -Club Monaco cashmere s/s sweater
> -Wilfred/Aritzia open cardigal shawl in oatmeal heather (I've been hunting for this exact thing since last spring, so )



great purchases!


i took advantage of the abercrombie sale and have gotten 4 shirts and 2 sweaters over the weekend


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

A silk blouse from H&M


----------



## ampeefyed

my very first time coming into this thread... 
i got this a couple weeks back!


----------



## TrixieBoo

Bought this too. From f21 - the new Love 21 line.


----------



## WaterMe

Scored a deal at gap yesterday!  Got these jeans for $20.xx


----------



## brigadeiro

Yesterday I bought *THIS* Rick Owens black silk draped dress 
http://www.style.com/slideshows/fashionshows/S2008RTW/ROWENS/RUNWAY/00400m.jpg

I'm in love


----------



## bedhead

I just got this Rick Owens cardigan from the Net-A-Porter sale: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/40887

And I picked up an Ann Demeulemeester cardigan from the If Boutique sale. Sale season is bad for my wallet.


----------



## ilovechanel2

ampeefyed said:


> my very first time coming into this thread...
> i got this a couple weeks back!


 
I love this!
Welcome to the thread


----------



## xlana

I got these in Ivory, they're such a steal and super cute!: http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...W_SHOES_SANDALS&popId=WOMENS_SHOES&prepushId=


----------



## brigadeiro

bedhead said:


> I just got this Rick Owens cardigan from the Net-A-Porter sale: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/40887.


 
Great cardi, *bedhead*!


----------



## sofakingsweet

1. rich & skinny bellissima
2. lotta stensson top (but in black)
3. foley + corinna wrap dress

all on sale. YAY!


----------



## pisdapisda79




----------



## CoachGirl12

sofakingsweet said:


> 1. rich & skinny bellissima
> 2. lotta stensson top (but in black)
> 3. foley + corinna wrap dress
> 
> all on sale. YAY!


Wow, lovin those jeans!


----------



## MissIndependent

Sunglasses from H&M and sandals from Bianco


----------



## agart245

this monrow vest:


----------



## lolitakali

Just bought this, the James Perse Maxi Dress (not in the tie dye but a grey olive color)... only cost me $59.  I just love that sporty look.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1244161021579&ev19=1:21


----------



## Bitten

Ordered this D&G dress from Net-a-Porter as soon as it arrived - it's completely sold out now!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/45110


----------



## shesnochill

This gorgeous floral dress! I love it so much!




​


----------



## vlore

annaversary said:


> This gorgeous floral dress! I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



SUPER CUTE!!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got this cute 3/4 sleeve cardigan... I've been looking for a dark purple one forever!


----------



## kelbell35

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got this cute 3/4 sleeve cardigan... I've been looking for a dark purple one forever!



I looooove that color!  I've been looking for a purple cardigan forever, too.  Where did you get it from?


----------



## CoachGirl12

kelbell35 said:


> I looooove that color!  I've been looking for a purple cardigan forever, too.  Where did you get it from?


Kohls! Love the store! Its by AB Studios (if you needed the brand name)  It was such a good buy, 40% off!! Here's a link, they have them online http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/landingpages/abstudio/tops/PRD~430668/AB+Studio+Cardigan.jsp

The purple online looks light, but its really a rich purple (like in my pics), online pics never look the same as they actually do IRL, HTH!!


----------



## kelbell35

CoachGirl12 said:


> Kohls! Love the store! Its by AB Studios (if you needed the brand name)  It was such a good buy, 40% off!! Here's a link, they have them online http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/landingpages/abstudio/tops/PRD~430668/AB+Studio+Cardigan.jsp
> 
> The purple online looks light, but its really a rich purple (like in my pics), online pics never look the same as they actually do IRL, HTH!!




Thanks! I have a Kohl's near me, but I haven't been there in over a year.  I better go back soon.  Until then, thanks for the link!


----------



## CoachGirl12

kelbell35 said:


> Thanks! I have a Kohl's near me, but I haven't been there in over a year.  I better go back soon.  Until then, thanks for the link!


Sure, no problem hun!!  Glad to help!


----------



## martian124

Anna- where did you get this dress? You look adorable in it! And I don't think I got a chance to say yet, but your haircut is terrific!



annaversary said:


> This gorgeous floral dress! I love it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## martian124

Also, that one hanging on  the side looks pretty too!


----------



## thoang0705

Dresses 









And a pair of shoes


----------



## sofakingsweet

AA thick jersey knit skirt in pink
Victoria Secret off should knit sweater (a la selena gomez)
AE sale: romper in white, layering tube in gray, aerie cardigan, flounce skirt


----------



## TrixieBoo

I bought this maxi dress too. I'm not sure how to wear this one tho. Suggestions on shoes? This dress drags on the floor in bare feet, and I'm not sure if I should pair it with high sandals, or get it hemmed.


----------



## deliccc

all on sale....


Mike & Chris Garth jacket 30% off
Elizabeth & James lillian blouse 60% off
CL magenta delic 50% off
YSL black studded sandal 40% off
CHANEL ring 40% off

love sales =)


----------



## onesmallchimera

Marc Jacobs skinny Chrissy jeans--so cute!

Bloomies has them on sale right now.http://www.shopstyle.com/browse/skinny-jeans/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs


----------



## onesmallchimera

TrixieBoo said:


> I bought this maxi dress too. I'm not sure how to wear this one tho. Suggestions on shoes? This dress drags on the floor in bare feet, and I'm not sure if I should pair it with high sandals, or get it hemmed.


 


Oh, how pretty! I'm always paranoid about hemming nice clothing; I'd try high sandals...


----------



## xi_captain

Pretty Marc by Marc Jacobs sundress from Saks on sale:


----------



## luciabugia

TrixieBoo said:


> I bought this maxi dress too. I'm not sure how to wear this one tho. Suggestions on shoes? This dress drags on the floor in bare feet, and I'm not sure if I should pair it with high sandals, or get it hemmed.


 
Wedges will complete the whole boho with modern edge..I like!


----------



## glamourous1098

Vintage gold Chanel sheath dress!  I found it at a shop downtown for $250 and I almost died.  It's absolutely stunning!


----------



## chris7891

^ wow great find!


----------



## shesnochill

martian124 said:


> Anna- where did you get this dress? You look adorable in it! And I don't think I got a chance to say yet, but your haircut is terrific!



Aw, thanks *martian*  How did you know I got a hair cut ? Nvm, lame question, it's so obvious since my hair use to be super long.. . lol.

This adorable dress is actually from *FOREVER21*!~ It's less than $30!



TrixieBoo said:


> I bought this maxi dress too. I'm not sure how to wear this one tho. Suggestions on shoes? This dress drags on the floor in bare feet, and I'm not sure if I should pair it with high sandals, or get it hemmed.



For me, the maxi dresses I don't get hemmed I wear with wedges or heels. But I love my maxi dresses just right so I can walk comfortably with flip flops 



deliccc said:


> Mike & Chris Garth jacket 30% off



Where can I get one?!?!


----------



## EmeraldStar

^ The F21 dress looks cute on you and your new haircut suits you well!


----------



## Deelove82

a sapphire blue White&Warren wrap
blue jelly flats from Tory Burch
4 pairs of jeans from DL1961 (two cropped, one straight, one slim) 
4 sleeveless silk tops from Banana Republic (pink, turquoise, black, animal print)

I cannot recommend DL1961 jeans enough. They are made with 4way stretch. Sooo comfortable!


----------



## shesnochill

EmeraldStar said:


> ^ The F21 dress looks cute on you and your new haircut suits you well!



:shame: Aw shucks, thanks *EmeraldStar*


----------



## Carmen82

A DVF wrap dress in Native River print on sale for only $98!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

This dress that I've wanted since December. Got it on sale, amazing deal.







This is where I first saw it.


----------



## Hallway

^Pretty dress, Halcyon Girl!


----------



## hyacinthus

Ksubi's grape overdye super skinny zip jeans. I finally found them in my size through HauteLook, after missing them on sale at Tobi. I lucked out for once!


----------



## Alice1979

My most recent clothing purchases have been nothing but denims:

J Brand 910 skinny in platinum
3 COH cropped kellys in colorado, cypress, and louis
SFAM cropped carol in dark toronto
Rich & Skinny super skinny in pop
Hudson Alex skinny in larkin
TR Kate in frontier
R&R sofie in mistress
AG willow in dark grey


----------



## martian124

annaversary said:


> Aw, thanks *martian*  How did you know I got a hair cut ? Nvm, lame question, it's so obvious since my hair use to be super long.. . lol.



I'm always on the RM threads and saw some posts about your haircut.  I'm soooo obsessed with RM!!!


----------



## MissIndependent

This organic playsuit  and the shopper I got it in


----------



## nordia5

MissIndependent said:


> This organic playsuit  and the shopper I got it in


 
I love looking at everything you get. You should start a blog!


----------



## Bagged

MissIndependent said:


> Sunglasses from H&M and sandals from Bianco


Your shoes are nice!


----------



## MissIndependent

nordia5 said:


> I love looking at everything you get. You should start a blog!



I already have one - but its in danish  And thanks


----------



## MissIndependent

Went shopping again today


----------



## annemerrick

^^^I love the dress...it is gorgeous!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Bought a few things today:

American Eagle tops:









Silver Jeans
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=332362&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Express Tops:
in Navy (not sure on this one yet)
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...entCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=11

in Blurred Poppy Print
http://www.express.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=18903

T-Shirt from Hollister that has cut out flowers on the back
Zip up sweatshirt from Hollister


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oooh i love AE


----------



## nordia5

MissIndependent said:


> Went shopping again today


 

Is that a one piece that you're wearing under the skirt, or is it leggings and a shirt?


----------



## MissIndependent

nordia5 said:


> Is that a one piece that you're wearing under the skirt, or is it leggings and a shirt?



Its a bodystocking and leggins  Totally unsexy


----------



## WaterMe

I haven't bought clothes in a month, decided to make some purchases 

Metallic brocade skirt (cream/gold), and a short sleeve white belted blazer (couldn't find a pic)


----------



## hfxshopgirl

some ella moss from the revolve markdowns


----------



## plumaplomb

Long black cardigan from Macy's


----------



## mayen120

i love sun dresses

1 from anthropologie
2 from j crew
2 from abercrombie and fitch

plus some 7fam jean shorts, and 3 tops from bloomies presale


----------



## CoachGirl12

hfxshopgirl said:


> some ella moss from the revolve markdowns


LOVE this top, gorgeous!
​


----------



## pursewatch

Two black cardigans from Banana Republic.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

WaterMe said:


> I haven't bought clothes in a month, decided to make some purchases
> 
> Metallic brocade skirt (cream/gold), and a short sleeve white belted blazer (couldn't find a pic)




love this! where's it from?


----------



## loves

now i just have to wait for it to get to me in 10 days' time and see if it fits, they only have XS and L sizes left

*image from revolveclothing.com* 
http://ns2.revolveclothing.com/images/p/v/KEEM-WD21_V4.jpg


----------



## Pimbi77

My recent purchase was this Kim Kardashian dress.
I just love it...now I need some shoes!!!


----------



## lil_peanut

Trovata shorts in white and in black from gilt groupe:

http://www.gilt.com/s/trovata-6-09/product/13413736


----------



## pchan2802

True Religion Joey Disco Big T Gold in Medium Lovestruck and some cute tops!


----------



## WaterMe

MichelleAntonia said:


> love this! where's it from?



You'll never believe it - I got it at Charlotte Russe!


----------



## Ohdarlingu

Got some basic stuff for summer from online.


----------



## MissIndependent

All thies goodies


----------



## MissIndependent

More


----------



## dreamdoll

More pearls for me!


----------



## MissIndependent

And the last


----------



## plumaplomb

^ Nice haul!!

I went to H&M during lunch today and bought a grey V neck that looks like AA tri blend as well as a navy blue skirt on the clearance rack. They're having a major sale... anyway, I'm going shopping this Saturday but after that, I'm on a serious ban!!


----------



## nessahhh

semi sheer aritzia pocket tee


----------



## NicolesCloset

miss independent you looks so gorgeous in all those dresses.


----------



## pchan2802

True Religion Johnny Stretch in Dark Savannah.
Though I got them for 50% off but they were just a bit cheaper than the regular price ones in USA.Canada sucks!!!


----------



## jeh3v

WaterMe said:


> I haven't bought clothes in a month, decided to make some purchases
> 
> Metallic brocade skirt (cream/gold), and a short sleeve white belted blazer (couldn't find a pic)



LOVE this! Can't believe you got it at Charlotte Russe!


----------



## CoutureObsessed

*jeh3v* - your signature line cracked me up :

*"That ban didn't work so well...Let's just say I'm trying to slow down "*​ 
Exactly why I never try to diet (or ban myself from anything!) !!  ​


----------



## msJenna

nessahhh said:


> semi sheer aritzia pocket tee



I bought that in black and white today!!!
I also bought Jeggings (jean leggings) YAY
Urban outfitters sandals
A boyfriend blazer from Zara
and black skinnies from urban outfitters
and three pairs of underwear!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MissIndependent said:


> More


MissIndependent, where did you get that coral dress with the ruffles? I love it, I need a dress like that to wear to a wedding...


----------



## .jourdyn.

MissIndependent said:


> More


 
Love your new dresses...they are all gorgeous. Like the front detail of the second dress & the lace detail of the first. Very nice purchases!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bought a ton of clothing from Hugo Boss. 

IBeverly dress:




At first I did thought it was a long shirt but it was a dress and the tie goes around near mid thigh.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oooh, nice! i love hugo boss, but i can never afford them!


----------



## lilflobowl

Managed to get True Religion Joey Flare with Rainbow stitching from NAP's sale!

*GhstDreamer*, nice Hugo dress!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks MichelleAntonia and lilflobowl! I almost always get my stuff on sale - otherwise, I can't go around shopping in there very much.

lilflobowl: Those are killer jeans! 

MissIndependent: Love that ruffle dress! It's a beautiful cut!


----------



## hfxshopgirl

ella moss dita dress


----------



## Meta

Club Monaco dress pants in basic black for $9!


----------



## otilia

See by Chloe dress


----------



## jeh3v

CoutureObsessed said:


> *jeh3v* - your signature line cracked me up :
> 
> *"That ban didn't work so well...Let's just say I'm trying to slow down "*​
> Exactly why I never try to diet (or ban myself from anything!) !!  ​



Haha yeah I wasn't fooling anyone  except myself!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Nanette Lepore Blazer:


----------



## callaalily

My recent shopping purchases:


----------



## dreamdoll

V, love those jeans you got from NAP!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *J*!! They were such a good deal too 'cos nowhere else has them on sale & it's USD400 in SG!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got a new scarf from Macy's... similar to ones that Kim Kardashian wears... and I love the print/color on it!


----------



## GhstDreamer

hfxshopgirl: the dress is just too cute!

Coachgirl and callaalily: bright pretty scarves! Perfect for this kind of weather.

pisdap: I always liked Nanette Lepore but I guess everyone else does too because everytime I browse around for her stuff - my size is always gone! btw a very nice classic blazer.


----------



## CoachGirl12

GhstDreamer said:


> hfxshopgirl: the dress is just too cute!
> 
> Coachgirl and callaalily: bright pretty scarves! Perfect for this kind of weather.
> 
> pisdap: I always liked Nanette Lepore but I guess everyone else does too because everytime I browse around for her stuff - my size is always gone! btw a very nice classic blazer.


Thanks GhstDreamer!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got this for a fall wedding...


----------



## QueenCoco

^^^I love that! What site is that from?


----------



## CoachGirl12

QueenCoco said:


> ^^^I love that! What site is that from?


From ASOS.com, here's the link to it, comes in 2 colors 
http://www.asos.com/Asos/Asos-Colou...pge=0&pgesize=200&sort=-1&clr=Navy/Light+Pink

Today is the last day for free shipping too!


----------



## PriscillaW

I bought this Diane von Furstenberg silk top when I was in Saks the other week.


----------



## Tangerine

PriscillaW said:


> I bought this Diane von Furstenberg silk top when I was in Saks the other week.




That is truly awesome. I want it!


----------



## Pinkdancer

PriscillaW, I love that top. I want it, but my Saks doesn't have my size. 

I did buy this one just the other day online. Sort of similar...


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got this for a fall wedding...
> imagecache.asos.com/inv/R/23/158/465896/BlackBeige/image1xl.jpg



I love this dress!!! Super cute...I am sure it will look awesome on you! Hey, did u ever find those shoes from H&M?


----------



## Pimbi77

I love everyones new purchases!!!
Here are mine...just bought the beige/brown one and ordered today the grey one. Hopefully it will fit.


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> I love this dress!!! Super cute...I am sure it will look awesome on you! Hey, did u ever find those shoes from H&M?


Hey V! No I never found the shoes... I wanted those shoes to go w/that dress so badly...


----------



## PriscillaW

Tangerine said:


> That is truly awesome. I want it!




Aww thanks! I got it in a size 2


----------



## PriscillaW

Pinkdancer said:


> PriscillaW, I love that top. I want it, but my Saks doesn't have my size.
> 
> I did buy this one just the other day online. Sort of similar...




yeah, I saw that one too! They are both equally cute! Looks like you had to have that print like I did


----------



## MissIndependent

A yellow Le Sac dress from AA:

http://www.americanapparel.net/storefront/images/detail/serve.asp?media=RSA0300_Gold_Black.jpg


----------



## GhstDreamer

Priscilla: That is a beautiful silk top! I'm going to Saks this Sat - I should go check it out!

Coachgirl: Pretty dress - wish my bust was a bit smaller so I can wear dresses like that!


----------



## PriscillaW

GhstDreamer- Yes you should!  

BTW, has anyone seen that fabulous Marc Jacobs tweed jacket at Saks and other places?

thisnext.com/show/item-images/9246BBA7/CD83334A/


----------



## GhstDreamer

Hugo Boss purchases in the past week:


----------



## nessahhh

GhstDreamer said:


> Hugo Boss purchases in the past week:



love these two shirts!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

GhstDreamer said:


> Hugo Boss purchases in the past week:




they're all perfect!


OT: i've been meaning to ask you- who is that in your avatar?


----------



## Brina

*CoachGirl*, you have to post modeling pics with that dress! It's very cute!

Ray Ban Aviators with gold frame and polarized lenses


----------



## CoachGirl12

Brina said:


> *CoachGirl*, you have to post modeling pics with that dress! It's very cute!
> 
> Ray Ban Aviators with gold frame and polarized lenses


Thanks Brina, I will try, crossing my fingers that it fits first!


----------



## Brina

That would be so great, because I have my eyes on this dress too  It's so cute with the bow!


----------



## xlana

Members Only Black Liquid Leggings!!


----------



## lucywife

White summer skirt by Jil Sander and beautiful funky dress by Lanvin, Lanvin black shorts also.


----------



## GhstDreamer

nessahhh & MichelleAntonia: Thanks! I wore the black top today when I went out clothes shopping again! I'm soooo bad! I told myself I was going to stay within a clothing budget this year too!

MichelleAntonia: my ava is a pic of the singer from buck-tick (the band pic is my siggy - singer is wearing the top hat).

I bought a burberry trench coat today at the nordie's designer sale! It was like 60% off but I can't pick it up until tuesday. I also bought a brown silk dress and a pair of green skinny pants at MaxStudio. I was trying to justify (to myself) if I should pick up this gorgeous Gaultier dress but at nearly 1K, I just couldn't do it and being good, I sadly left it in the dressingroom...


----------



## jjensen

BCBG dress


----------



## snoopylaughs

randomly found this nanette dress at Buffalo Exchange, the original belt wasn't with it, but the body of the silk dress is in perfect condition, and a steal at $35 in my size!


----------



## ANL1

My first try to post a picture 

French connection dress from the sale


----------



## MichelleAntonia

GhstDreamer said:


> nessahhh & MichelleAntonia: Thanks! I wore the black top today when I went out clothes shopping again! I'm soooo bad! I told myself I was going to stay within a clothing budget this year too!
> 
> MichelleAntonia: my ava is a pic of the singer from buck-tick (the band pic is my siggy - singer is wearing the top hat).
> 
> I bought a burberry trench coat today at the nordie's designer sale! It was like 60% off but I can't pick it up until tuesday. I also bought a brown silk dress and a pair of green skinny pants at MaxStudio. I was trying to justify (to myself) if I should pick up this gorgeous Gaultier dress but at nearly 1K, I just couldn't do it and being good, I sadly left it in the dressingroom...



he's got a face straight from the movies..wow  i'll check the band out.

and i want to see the burberry coat!!! did you post it and i missed it?


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Nope you never missed it. I never posted the pic of my trench - it's being altered right now and I can't pick it up until Tuesday (I hope!).


----------



## mcoop13

I just got a white cardigan from the Gap, $8.99. A blue cardigan from JCrew, $14 and a tank to go underneath, $6. Score!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^whaaaat, $14 a jcrew!?!? was this in store or online?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

GhstDreamer said:


> ^Nope you never missed it. I never posted the pic of my trench - it's being altered right now and I can't pick it up until Tuesday (I hope!).



can't wait to see!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

I went shopping today just got back!!!


----------



## shoppinghabbit

and


----------



## SaraDK

I bought this today:


----------



## pro_shopper

Herve Leger Gold Foil Bandage Dress, Gypsy 05 Liza Maxi Dress, Rock and Republic Frequency Meridian Jeans and Christian Audigier Scarfs


----------



## Elissabeta

My Dolce Gabbana  ivory jacket the first one that fit me perfect, worth any penny  and i think my BCBGMaxazaria runaway  blue dress

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...n&rlz=1T4TSHB_enUS307US307&sa=N&start=36&um=1


----------



## jeh3v

Michael Kors White Linen Wide leg pants





Michael Kors Screen print t-shirt





Sbicca of California gladiator sandals


----------



## GhstDreamer

jeh3v: love the white linen pants! They look soooo comfy! Very nice gladiator flats too!

SaraDK: That first pink dress is just darling...


----------



## jeh3v

GhstDreamer said:


> jeh3v: love the white linen pants! They look soooo comfy! Very nice gladiator flats too!
> 
> SaraDK: That first pink dress is just darling...



Thanks! I'm just afraid I'm going to get them filthy. :weird: But they are super comfy!


----------



## lilflobowl

*pro_shopper*, post pics in the HL thread!!


----------



## SaraDK

GhstDreamer said:


> SaraDK: That first pink dress is just darling...



Thanks..


----------



## CoachGirl12

I need those gladiators J, where did you get them again? I think the store name that you mentioned, I don't have in my state...


----------



## outtacontrol

GhstDreamer said:


> Bought a ton of clothing from Hugo Boss.
> 
> IBeverly dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I did thought it was a long shirt but it was a dress and the tie goes around near mid thigh.


 
I love this dress!! is it Hugo Boss too? Can you tell me the name of it, so I can hunt one down? lol


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Yup it's a Hugo Boss dress - Orange label and it's called Ibeverly. Serial #10122427


----------



## karenab

Dress from Etsy store:


----------



## Brina

Ray Ban Wayfarer in black, size 50


----------



## GhstDreamer

karen: beautiful white dress and it looks fabulous on you too!


----------



## Elissabeta

karenab said:


> dress from etsy store:


 
i love this dress!!!!!!!!!!! You look great!!!!!  I want that!!!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Here is my MaxStudio brown silk dress I purchased on Saturday:


----------



## kiki119

went to Holt Renfrew last call today (the only place that opens on Canada day in Toronto! lol)

I was going thru the clearance outerwear rack and found this MOST amazing Deer Skin Blazer... the label is called "Issac Sellam Experience"... I am going to goole the deisgner to learn about him....

I got  this amazing jacket for only Cdn$180... markdown from $1895!! 

I AM SO LOVING THE JACKET! i think  it will one of those unique piece that I would never party with!!!












I just love the asymmetrical lapels/collar!





the tailoring is just AMAZING!!!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Love that so much!!!


----------



## mee4

^^ WOW that's gorgeous. If you can get me one, I'll  you for life!


----------



## pchan2802

GhstDreamer said:


> Here is my MaxStudio brown silk dress I purchased on Saturday:



I love this dress.Do you mind telling me where did you get it?Thanks!


----------



## GhstDreamer

kiki: beautiful jacket - it's unique and classic at the same time so it can never go out of style! You're right - the tailoring is perfect! btw, where I live every store and company is open on Canada Day - only banks and government buildings are close. There also seems to be a major Canada Sale going on at most of the stores too.

pchan: I got it at MaxStudio boutique - $128 which is a great deal! I also got an additional 10% off.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Here are two of my newest Hugo Boss dresses (I've spent way too much money at that store). Both are the same but different colours (I'm pretty obsessed with green and brown at the moment):

Illobene dress in brown





Illobene dress in green


----------



## kiki119

GhstDreamer said:


> kiki: beautiful jacket - it's unique and classic at the same time so it can never go out of style! You're right - the tailoring is perfect! btw, where I live every store and company is open on Canada Day - only banks and government buildings are close. There also seems to be a major Canada Sale going on at most of the stores too.
> 
> pchan: I got it at MaxStudio boutique - $128 which is a great deal! I also got an additional 10% off.



Thank you for the nice compliments! 

lucky duck!!!! well Ontario government doesn't like shopping enthusiasts like me!!! lol

BEAUTIFUL DRESSES u got!!! I love the hugo boss one... did u get it at the hugo boss store? or the outlet?!


----------



## kiki119

karenab said:


> Dress from Etsy store:



that's beautiful!!!! You look like million bucks!!!!


----------



## Kim1980

Brina said:


> Ray Ban Wayfarer in black, size 50



Brina,

Can you post a pic of it on?? I wanna get a pair but am not too sure what it looks like on!?!? thanks!


----------



## karenab

Thanks guys for the comments. Its my only 'little white dress' and its pure love!!!


----------



## MsFrida

I got this Sportmax coat and DVF dress on sale yesterday  (retails for $1050 and $485 around here, got them both for $750)












(And I got the LV Trevi PM yesterday as well, along with a Zippy coin purse in Epy Ivory)


----------



## Tangerine

Everything on this page is AWESOME


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i agree!


----------



## alyssa08

I just got this Mike&Chris sweater from the lovely UPS man today! What do you think? Is it working? 

I know it is 84 degrees outside but I couldn't pass it up


----------



## GhstDreamer

The sweater fits perfectly on you! Even though it's hot outside, your sweater looks good with those shorts.


----------



## alyssa08

Ah, thanks darling! I had to come here and ask as I don't always trust the bf's opinion lol


----------



## NicolesCloset

love the sweater on you. What is great is that it looks very versatile.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

Here are 3 items I got today


----------



## shoppinghabbit

and this


----------



## GhstDreamer

Nice haul shoppinghabbit!!!

Today at Saks I got an M Missoni sweater - It doesn't look that great on the hanger but it's very cute on!





My first purchase at Barney's! The SAs were so helpful and wonderful there!

Surface to Air skirt




With an extra 25% off!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Usually not one for these types of sandals, but for some reason they were calling my name, especially at $34.99!


----------



## kelbell35

GhstDreamer said:


> My first purchase at Barney's! The SAs were so helpful and wonderful there!
> 
> Surface to Air skirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With an extra 25% off!




Gorgeous skirt!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Thanks kelbell!!! Now all I need to do is find something to match with it...I decided I'm banning myself from clothes shopping for the rest of the summer.


----------



## Coe

My boyfriend bought me,as a surprise, 2 Obey t-shirts I'm so happy 

http://www.80spurple.com/catalog/images/1large/obey_jopvozz_ltp1.jpg

http://www.80spurple.com/catalog/images/1medium/obey_joprrtc_bar1.jpg


----------



## shoppinghabbit

thanks GhstDreamer, I love that sweater! I bet it's cute on! I have come across so much stuff that looks way better on the on the hanger


----------



## kelbell35

GhstDreamer said:


> Thanks kelbell!!! Now all I need to do is find something to match with it...I decided I'm banning myself from clothes shopping for the rest of the summer.



You're welcome   Good luck with the ban, I've been trying to stay on a ban for months now, but so far it hasn't worked out too well...


----------



## shoppinghabbit

O kelbell35 LOVE your aviator!!!


----------



## LaDoctorFutura

I bought these today from Dilliards.

This will be my graduation dress (May 2010...LOL)! I'm wearing it with my new purple CL NPs. Sorry for the horrible mirror. 








Also bought this one at Dillards on sale + additional 30% off = ~$60


----------



## NicolesCloset

LAdoctor! Congratulations and your dresses are gorg!!


----------



## pchan2802

* Marciano Doniersa Knot Dress

*


----------



## halunfishie

LaDoctorFutura said:


> I bought these today from Dilliards.
> 
> This will be my graduation dress (May 2010...LOL)! I'm wearing it with my new purple CL NPs. Sorry for the horrible mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bought this one at Dillards on sale + additional 30% off = ~$60


Both dresses are very elegant.  Great choices.


----------



## _bebee

-bebe ruffled cotton dress
-bebe high waisted skirt
-marciano satin corset dress
-true religion skinny jeans in medium-dark wash


----------



## 336

Alannah Hill "Mum, I'm a Call Girl" tutu in cherry


----------



## GhstDreamer

336: cute ruffles on that skirt!

I was supposed to ban myself from shopping but I broke down and bought this green Hugo Boss trench coat (like I needed another trench!). It's weird but the colour looks greyish in the picture but it is a deep forest green colour.


----------



## CoachGirl12

My ASOS dress finally arrived... wanted to show you gals... the fit is really good, I couldn't have asked for better... I plan on wearing this to a fall wedding...


----------



## nordia5

^ how long did it take for it to come? because i ordered something from asos on june 25 and it's still not here!


----------



## CoachGirl12

nordia5 said:


> ^ how long did it take for it to come? because i ordered something from asos on june 25 and it's still not here!


Maybe like 2 weeks at most?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

GhstDreamer said:


> 336: cute ruffles on that skirt!
> 
> I was supposed to ban myself from shopping but I broke down and bought this green Hugo Boss trench coat (like I needed another trench!). It's weird but the colour looks greyish in the picture but it is a deep forest green colour.



you better stop posting because at the rate you're going, i'm gonna HAVE TO break into your closet at night and steal all your clothes!!


----------



## lilflobowl

I'm in Tokyo now & I just bought a bunch of stuff!

From one of the local brands, Le Grand Bleu:




The skirt can be worn without the harness looking thing





& from Shibuya




The top & vest can be worn as separates but were sold in a set





An assymetrical dress with a batwing sleeve on the right & a normal sleeve on the left.


----------



## SuLi

I just bought a new Marc by Marc Jacobs dress: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...000001cat000009cat000059cat9610736cat14190737

Very cute in person; I'm actually wearing it today!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> My ASOS dress finally arrived... wanted to show you gals... the fit is really good, I couldn't have asked for better... I plan on wearing this to a fall wedding...



Lookin' good my friend!!! Super, super cute dress! It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## vlore

I have been into maxi dresses lately, and I finally got this Juicy Couture one I had been dying to get:


----------



## amusic20

I got these shorts from Lucky Brand Jeans yesterday for 50% off!!


----------



## Gingerstar

James Perse button down and Ray Ban Aviators


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Lookin' good my friend!!! Super, super cute dress! It looks fantastic on you!


Hey stranger! Thanks woman! I was surprised on the fit of this dress, its just perfect... I'll definitely be ordering from ASOS again!


----------



## GhstDreamer

MichelleAntonia said:


> you better stop posting because at the rate you're going, i'm gonna HAVE TO break into your closet at night and steal all your clothes!!



I am trying to ban myself from clothes shopping but the SAs at Boss kept telling me it's okay to shop there once or twice a week and not to ban myself completely!!! lol 

I think I have to after the Nordstrom Anniversary sale!


----------



## BasketballCourt

I ordered a couple of things on the UO web site (even though I'm really disappointed with their CEO):













Both on sale, woo!


----------



## SisiEko

Just ordered this from bebe.com


----------



## PHENOMENON




----------



## dancer1

PHENOMENON said:


>


Excellent combo.  Loving the shoes


----------



## dancer1

I purchased this dress in black and white yesterday.


----------



## Reesee

CoachGirl12 said:


> My ASOS dress finally arrived... wanted to show you gals... the fit is really good, I couldn't have asked for better... I plan on wearing this to a fall wedding...


 
Love it!  Did you buy the one with the cutout sleeves?  Dying to know how it fit!


----------



## until.september

I recently bought a faux leather blazer from Urban Outfitters online. It retailed for $128 and I got if for 10 bucks! But I'm not sure if I just like the discount more or the jacket. Tell me what you think of it!

http://images.urbanoutfitters.com/is/image/UrbanOutfitters/15932023_01_b?$detailmain$

http://images.urbanoutfitters.com/is/image/UrbanOutfitters/15932023_01_e?$detailmain$


----------



## NoraV

PHENOMENON said:


>



Where is the bag from? Love it!


----------



## PHENOMENON

NoraV said:


> Where is the bag from? Love it!


Thank you, it's from Zara 

And thank you Dancer1!


----------



## until.september

BasketballCourt said:


> I ordered a couple of things on the UO web site (even though I'm really disappointed with their CEO):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both on sale, woo!


 
I order the same leggings  I can't wait to try them on!


----------



## Tangerine

until.september said:


> I recently bought a faux leather blazer from Urban Outfitters online. It retailed for $128 and I got if for 10 bucks! But I'm not sure if I just like the discount more or the jacket. Tell me what you think of it!
> 
> http://images.urbanoutfitters.com/is/image/UrbanOutfitters/15932023_01_b?$detailmain$
> 
> http://images.urbanoutfitters.com/is/image/UrbanOutfitters/15932023_01_e?$detailmain$



Ten bucks!?!?! FOR REAL?


That is incredible! It looks great on the model, let us know how you like it when you get it.


----------



## Tangerine

Went to JCREW today. Got a striped cardi, a belt, two bracelets, and a gray t shirt.

No matter how hard I try, I just cant stay out of there... esp when items are 19.99 with an extra 20% off...


----------



## GhstDreamer

A Bianca Nygard silk top NWT free from a friend who was cleaning out her closet (over half of the pieces she never wears)...


----------



## Kim1980

2 Lauren Moshi Tops.....was not too sure f I was gonna like them, but they fit like a dream and look great on!!


----------



## jeh3v

Totally out of season, but I just received this Calvin Klein Coat I ordered. I've been wanting a cream coat for a while and I think this one is classic!


----------



## lil_peanut

Kinda went a little nutty at the Gilt Groupe site, but I LOVE Edun:
You can see pics @ http://www.gilt.com/sale/splash/combo-sale-7-09/2226422 

Edun
Preservation Open Shoulder Top
Black

Edun
Ogogo Cutout Sweater
COLOR: African violet

Edun
Lessing Drawstring Tank
COLOR: Pink powder

Edun
Chiffon Nyasa Tie Waist Top
COLOR: Zinnia

Edun
Zoe Striped Top
COLOR: Ebony stripe

Edun
Satin Tribal One-piece
COLOR: Edun black


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jcrew: lime green vneck cardigan with clear buttons, striped oxford shirt, tshirt, striped thin vneck cardigan with pockets, bracelet, belt

ralph lauren rugby: orange and yellow polo


----------



## vlore

lil_peanut said:


> Kinda went a little nutty at the Gilt Groupe site, but I LOVE Edun:
> You can see pics @ http://www.gilt.com/sale/splash/combo-sale-7-09/2226422
> 
> Edun
> Preservation Open Shoulder Top
> Black
> 
> Edun
> Ogogo Cutout Sweater
> COLOR: African violet
> 
> Edun
> Lessing Drawstring Tank
> COLOR: Pink powder
> 
> Edun
> Chiffon Nyasa Tie Waist Top
> COLOR: Zinnia
> 
> Edun
> Zoe Striped Top
> COLOR: Ebony stripe
> 
> Edun
> Satin Tribal One-piece
> COLOR: Edun black



Girl, you took 'em all!!!  I love Edun too! Congrats!


----------



## lil_peanut

LOL Thanks!! No shopping the rest of July for me...


----------



## pisdapisda79

Alice & Olivia Dress:




Anthropologie Top
White Linen Dress from Mexx
http://images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/910138_041_b


----------



## jeh3v

^That dress is fab!


----------



## plumaplomb

Went shopping during lunch today. J Crew's sale was so lame, AND it was final sale, so I didn't get a thing. I got the Suki swing cardi ($13!!) and a black top at Banana.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

vlore said:


> I have been into maxi dresses lately, and I finally got this Juicy Couture one I had been dying to get:



Great buy!  If you don't mind my asking, did you find it at a "reasonable price" and if so where?  I've been dying to have this dress too, but I'm wishing for a sale.


----------



## vlore

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Great buy!  If you don't mind my asking, did you find it at a "reasonable price" and if so where?  I've been dying to have this dress too, but I'm wishing for a sale.



You know I too was waiting for it to go on sale and totally missed it went it went on sale @ shopbop. This one I was lucky enough to get on Ebay / I paid $160 for it which I think is ok of a price.


----------



## vlore

*question:* do any of you know if *Monrow* apparel is true to size or do they run small?


----------



## annalcg

Little Marc by Marc Jacobs Dalida blouse from Bloomingdale's- except mine has cap sleeves. 

I can't wait to wear it for a surprise dinner party tomorrow night!


----------



## sarahlouise06

- Vintage Ralph Lauren blazer (woah, it's stunning..it should be here next week, I just hope it fits me as I don't want to return it!)
- Vintage short coney fur short jacket in black (I'll take pictures when it arrives)
- Diane Von Furstenburg dress, I'll take pictures of it asap
- Sass and Bide t-shirt (I'll take pictures soon, it's oversized, and it'll look gorgeous with jeans, a blazer and Louboutin's)


----------



## sarahlouise06

pisdapisda79 said:


> Alice & Olivia Dress:
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/alice/alice2058311838/alice2058311838_prod_zoom_back_v1_m56577569831698169._SX201_.jpgg-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/alice/alice2058311838/alice2058311838_prod_zoom_front_v1_m56577569831698165._SX201_.jpg
> 
> Anthropologie Top
> White Linen Dress from Mexx
> http://images.anthropologie.com/is/image/Anthropologie/910138_041_b



I LOVE the dress, it's beautiful. If you don't mind me asking, was it expensive?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

plumaplomb said:


> Went shopping during lunch today. J Crew's sale was so lame, AND it was final sale, so I didn't get a thing. I got the Suki swing cardi ($13!!) and a black top at Banana.



i WISH the jcrews i went to were lame, then i wouldn't have unintentionally spent on even MORE today! a skirt, another cardigan, and an oxford shirt! ahh!


----------



## HerveLegerSA

i just bought a pair of black Dior shoes....................lets see how many pairs of shoes i have...lol


----------



## GhstDreamer

MichelleAntonia: The J-Crew nearest me always has nice pieces too! It's a pretty big store. What no pics of your purchases?!

I've been doing great with my ban - no clothing purchases this whole week! I'm kind of proud of myself.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^haha omg i'm so lazy. but i really SHOULD take pics.. i haven't put them away yet


----------



## auroraskye

Just got in an order from Urban Outfitters yesterday.. 

Grr, the images won't work for some reason.

Faux Leather cropped jacket.
Cotton berry/black halter dress with front pockets, so so cute.
Two adorable black headbands, one with feathers, one with a flower and black netting.
Black netty patterned tights.


----------



## cbrooke

nm


----------



## plumaplomb

MichelleAntonia said:


> i WISH the jcrews i went to were lame, then i wouldn't have unintentionally spent on even MORE today! a skirt, another cardigan, and an oxford shirt! ahh!


Hehe I would love to have that problem.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Vintage Fushcia pencil skirt.
Turquoise Blazer
Vintage straw and patent handbag!


----------



## Tangerine

I got a pair of olive colored oversized Prada sunglasses at Buffalo Exchange. $16!

Also an Urban Outfitters Vneck with Jesus on it.

And a linen halter from Old Navy.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ed hardy crystal shirt/tunic

harajuku lovers red "love" shirt

and that's it......for now :devil:


----------



## .jourdyn.

Went out of town for a shopping day yesterday and I'm proud to say all I bought was a pair of long overdue white jeans from Gap.


----------



## Koga

Balenciaga motorcycle jacket.
Christian Louboutin Mamanouk boots in black nappa leather.
No name t-shirt from Shibuya 109.


----------



## MsFrida

Dolce&Gabbana robe/dressing gown, 80% off!!  (paid $70 instead of $350)


----------



## pisdapisda79

Hi, 

You can still get it on Shopbop, Net a porter & Bergdorf Goodman but I actually got it off ebay for way cheaper



sarahlouise06 said:


> I LOVE the dress, it's beautiful. If you don't mind me asking, was it expensive?


----------



## alison_k88

i bought this lv scarf. i was deciding between this and an alexander mcqueen skull scarf. do you think i made the right decision?
thnks


----------



## MissIndependent

Here are my latestes purchases


----------



## MissIndependent

And nailhardener


----------



## MJDaisy

i got  2 new dresses yesterday but couldn't find a photo of one of them...but this is one of them  forever 21


----------



## auroraskye

I just hit order on this Nancy Rose dress on ideeli.. I saw it last night and I was literally daydreaming about it for hours last night and today, haha. So.. I had to buy it. Can't wait for it to come in.


----------



## pisdapisda79

MissIndependent; Love the white dress, very cute


----------



## GhstDreamer

Finally my Burberry Hemingway Trench (Taupe Pink) came back from alterations! Bought this like two weeks ago...I just love the shape of this jacket. I got it for a great deal - a bit under $500 but it was retail at $1295.

Without the belt:






With the belt:


----------



## pisdapisda79

T bags top:




Adam Lippes Dress:


----------



## twdavis

jeh3v said:


> Totally out of season, but I just received this Calvin Klein Coat I ordered. I've been wanting a cream coat for a while and I think this one is classic!


  I have that coat (except mine is mid-calf length). It's a gorgeous coat! You're going to LOVE it! I shopped long and hard for the perfect winter white coat. It's timeless!


----------



## Pinkdancer

Nice purchases everyone.

I bought these two tops this weekend. I absolutely love the one on the left. The top on the right is a black Splendid vest. I couldn't resist the sale price (only $19.99!)


----------



## lark_lulu

3.1 Phillip Lim dress
Nudie jeans in black
Miu Miu cardigan
2 Dries Van Noten scarfs


----------



## pchan2802

BCBGMAXAZRIA dress ( look like tunic for me)


----------



## saragerard

i just bought a pair of gucci aviators. they are beautiful!


----------



## cookie03

Pinkdancer said:


> Nice purchases everyone.
> 
> I bought these two tops this weekend. I absolutely love the one on the left. The top on the right is a black Splendid vest. I couldn't resist the sale price (only $19.99!)



love girly tops like lavender one! where is it from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KristyDarling

Just got this from NM's Last Call sale for $138 plus tax. It's the DVF Printed Lodevale dress. I'm thinking it'd be great for fall, with knee boots.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

pchan2802 said:


> BCBGMAXAZRIA dress ( look like tunic for me)


 
love this!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

This Mischen dress.


----------



## Pigen

I got the Louis Vuitton leopard shawl in Pale Rose today


----------



## annemerrick

so pretty^^^^


----------



## MichelleAntonia

love it pigen!


----------



## kelbell35

HalcyonGirl said:


> This Mischen dress.




I almost ordered this on Gilt today.  It is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## candace117

I just ordered a SWORD Volterra jacket in Chocolate from revolve. I am VERY excited!!! My first leather jacket


----------



## HalcyonGirl

kelbell35 said:


> I almost ordered this on Gilt today.  It is absolutely gorgeous!!



That's where I ordered it, I couldn't pass it up. It's soo pretty.


----------



## nessahhh

Current/Elliott's on sale at Aritzia for $120





And a Silence & Noise skirt from Urban Outfitters for $15!





I love sale seasonnnn


----------



## MichelleAntonia

candace117 said:


> I just ordered a SWORD Volterra jacket in Chocolate from revolve. I am VERY excited!!! My first leather jacket




oooooh!!!!


----------



## Tangerine

candace117 said:


> I just ordered a SWORD Volterra jacket in Chocolate from revolve. I am VERY excited!!! My first leather jacket



OMG I have probably a hundred and I'd still get this one! Awesome!


----------



## shopalot

Pigen said:


> I got the Louis Vuitton leopard shawl in Pale Rose today



This looks fantastic on you!
I love the colors!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

candace117 said:


> I just ordered a SWORD Volterra jacket in Chocolate from revolve. I am VERY excited!!! My first leather jacket


 

very nice!


----------



## Rimma13

Just got this Alice + Olivia dress from Saks.


----------



## NoraV

Nordstrom Anniversary sale haul...

Robert Rodriguez Ruffled Racerback tank in moss
7FAMK Roxanne skinny jeans in grey
Paige Skyline Drive 12 skinnies
A ton of James Perse Tanks
A new pair of Minnetonkas (I'm partial to wearing the ones without soles, and my current ones have holes worn in the bottom)
Splendid drapey vest
Vince oversized sweater


----------



## twdavis

I hit shopepic this week! 
TR Becky jeans
Peace earrings
2 tops

they are having 25% off jeans with a reg. price accessory purchase not to mention a great sale on summer stuff!


----------



## Pinkdancer

cookie03 said:


> love girly tops like lavender one! where is it from, if you don't mind me asking?



Cookie, both tops are from Anthropologie. You can currently get it in stores and on the website.

Pigen, candace and Halcyon - Love your purchases!


----------



## Espinosa

MbyMJ Tigra printed coat from NM. It was a steal for $132!


----------



## coutureddd

bloomies:

aqua olive burnout tank
purple vintage havana tank
aqua grey long tank

& underwear from victorias secret - 7 pairs for $1.99 each (my VS still has leftover semi annual sale stock)


----------



## MissIndependent

I just bought this dress yesterday from a danish brand for plus sized girls 

And they ship international, as far as I know. If you wanna check it out. I LOVE thier stuff.

Carmakoma


----------



## pchan2802

A pair of skinny jeans from Parasuco
And some tops from Limite'.


----------



## pchan2802

Just ordered this dress from Bluefly.

Tibi black jersey 'Hawaiian Leopard' shift dress at Bluefly


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Your shawl is absolutely divine Pigen.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

Pink striped linen dress - $6

I am planning to take it apart to re-style it


----------



## GhstDreamer

BCBG dress:






Believe me it does look better on.


----------



## .jourdyn.

*pchan* that dress from Bluefly is super cute!


----------



## .jourdyn.

HalcyonGirl said:


> This Mischen dress.


 
This is a very pretty dress! I really like it!


----------



## pchan2802

.jourdyn. said:


> *pchan* that dress from Bluefly is super cute!



Thanks!


----------



## Here Comes Mish

Hi ladies!

Kinda new here, but I am really enjoying reading all of your posts.  

For some reason I am having trouble uploading pics.  Something about a security token missing.  Will keep trying and hopefully, they'll show up.


----------



## chunkymonkey

Just got this.


----------



## Sarsi

Just got this BCBG dress
and a CH Dita jeans


----------



## materialgurl

http://web152.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/PUBL-WS84_V1.jpg

i just ordered this cute barbie top from revolve!

http://content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Gigantic/5/_5579725.jpg

bought these jbrands from nordies yesterday.... and one last item..


http://www2.victoriassecret.com/images/prodpri2/V283675.jpg

new bikini from vic secret on order!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I like it *GhstDreamer*.


----------



## Muse*

A pair of dark green high-waisted Prada pants.


----------



## saragerard

i just bought a maxi dress the other day from MaxRave. that store is seriously the best. the dress is sooo cute and it was only $19.90. its on the front of the homepage.  Maxrave Stores - Fun Fashion, Fun Prices i love the BCBG is making clothes that are more affordable for the average teen and they are also doing this thing right now where you can download 2 free songs. i downloaded katie kerkhover "cant handle me" such a good song! music & fashion...my two loves.


----------



## fshnonmymind

Took advantage of Shopbop's sale code and scored some J Brand jeans I've wanted for quite some time.


----------



## jmcadon

I just got the school boy shirt from Elizabeth and James from Nordies...so cute!


----------



## shockboogie

Just got my Alexander Wang vest in the mail this afternoon and I'm wearing it now with a black jersey dress!


----------



## annemerrick

So cute!!!^^^


----------



## Dimple

I got myself *this *dress with gorgeous *rosette *detailing.

Also got myself this Rachel Gilbert *dress*.


----------



## jen_sparro

^^ Love the Gilbert dress Dimple! Gorgeous...


----------



## plumaplomb

I just got a dress shirt for SO and a tie for nephew at Brooks Brothers... late night shopping online... with coupon code! Lol


----------



## .jourdyn.

Sarsi said:


> Just got this BCBG dress
> and a CH Dita jeans


 
The dress is super cute!


----------



## otilia

Just bought this coat. I can´t wait to wear it!


----------



## LABAG

Just ordered DVF pepe tribal print top -83 and change!!!
Love all the colors, will look great in fall with a leather jacket


----------



## MsFrida

Horrible picture I'm afraid, it's much much better IRL, but anyways.. got this on sale for $65 instead of $175


----------



## Brina

I bought a pair of red peeptoes from Depèche


----------



## MichelleLBC

$200.00 spent at MaxRave yesterday!! But, I got a free download for Katie Kerkhover with it!


----------



## MsFrida

MsFrida said:


> Horrible picture I'm afraid, it's much much better IRL, but anyways.. got this on sale for $65 instead of $175


 
This is it


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^love it!


----------



## fettfleck

This dress in black and green from Zara, this LV leopard scarf in rose, a dress and a blouse in military style fom H&M.


----------



## meganfm

-JBrand Grey 12" skinnies - I've been looking for grey jeans for ages, and I got them on sale half price! 
-Talula Oxford boyfriend shirt with square print
-Ines purple U-neck top


----------



## poptarts

SS09 Chanel silk top w/tweed collar; Trina Turk cardigan (gift); Stella McCartney silk dress


----------



## shesnochill

^ Oh my, I  all 3 purchases!~


----------



## Little_Girly

My friend bought this gorgeous Croc bag from Neimans but I was with her (does that loosely qualify for this thread??).  I just love it and she has done really well IMO

Nancy Gonzalez at Neimans



Shiny Crocodile Tote -  Neiman Marcus


----------



## GhstDreamer

This burberry taffeta raincoat:


----------



## Prada_Princess

OMG that croc tote is amazing!!!  love it


----------



## rowie1985

- Topshop black ruffled blazer
- Earnest Sewn dark blue Zazou jeans
- 18th Amendment dark blue skinny leg jeans
- Topshop leopard print in blue Kate Moss dress
- All Saints black studded silk cami
- Siren blue cropped cardigan with sequins
- Siren grey cropped cardigan with sequins


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got these boots, was hard to decide on the color, but I ended up going w/the classic black... may change it up and do a grey instead.. we'll see 
Steven by Steve Madden 'Intyce' Boot - Boots - Nordstrom


----------



## plumaplomb

Ck burnout t with white racerback inside


----------



## CLGuy

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got these boots, was hard to decide on the color, but I ended up going w/the classic black... may change it up and do a grey instead.. we'll see
> Steven by Steve Madden 'Intyce' Boot - Boots - Nordstrom



I like them! Especially the buckle.


----------



## vlore

Hi *Coachgirl!* Super cute boots!!! I love them in black! Congrats!!! Are you already getting ready for Fall???!!!  

My purchase today: 
Current/Elliott 'Seam' Vest


----------



## cookie03

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got these boots, was hard to decide on the color, but I ended up going w/the classic black... may change it up and do a grey instead.. we'll see
> Steven by Steve Madden 'Intyce' Boot - Boots - Nordstrom



i got these last fall in cognac but returned them right away. the calf was way too big for me and the leather quality wasn't great... hope the black ones work out for you!


----------



## vlore

oohhh...and I got these on Saturday from NM online + 25% off....couldn't resist :shame:
Juicy dress
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Juicy haltertop
	

		
			
		

		
	



MBMJ tee


----------



## CoachGirl12

Hey V! How's it goin? Haven't seen you on here in forever!! Hope all is well, where is that last gorgeous shirt from ^^^ in the above pic... WOWZAS thats hot!! I need one! LOL


----------



## CoachGirl12

cookie03 said:


> i got these last fall in cognac but returned them right away. the calf was way too big for me and the leather quality wasn't great... hope the black ones work out for you!


O really? Well I am going to go and look at them tomorrow, I was thinking on the grey ones as well, I have big muscular calves (from sports), so I'm hoping that the leather will hold up! I tried on the cognac ones and they looked cute, so we'll see!


----------



## CoachGirl12

CLGuy said:


> I like them! Especially the buckle.


Thank you!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Hey V! How's it goin? Haven't seen you on here in forever!! Hope all is well, where is that last gorgeous shirt from ^^^ in the above pic... WOWZAS thats hot!! I need one! LOL



which one? the black one? It's Juicy.


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> which one? the black one? It's Juicy.


Actually I meant the grey one... haha, I just saw that you posted who its by, its by MBMJ... its gorgeous! You may just have to model that one when you get it!! haha


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Actually I meant the grey one... haha, I just saw that you posted who its by, its by MBMJ... its gorgeous! You may just have to model that one when you get it!! haha



oh yeah, I just edited it...and I changed the msg on my avatar too....I never though I would say that!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> oh yeah, I just edited it...and I changed the msg on my avatar too....I never though I would say that!!!


lol V, your too funny! i love your new avatar pic, so cute!


----------



## fettfleck

A very hot Chiarugi bikini in green!







I also wanted this blue one, but it was sold out...


----------



## LABAG

vlore said:


> oohhh...and I got these on Saturday from NM online + 25% off....couldn't resist :shame:
> Juicy dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 840347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy haltertop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 840348
> 
> MBMJ tee
> View attachment 840349


Just ordered the grey top, love it!


----------



## cocoster

ns1.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/MACK-WO126_V1.jpg
mackage jules trench in birch xs
web155.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/MACK-WO112_V1.jpg
mackage leane in gunmetal xs
web155.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/MACK-MO2_V1.jpg
mackage shane in black for hubs 

***edit: i don't know why the pics are not showing- i think they're too big


----------



## keodi

black harem pants from H&M


----------



## vlore

I must stop...but I really needed some jeans 
Current/Elliott trouser jeans


Current/Elliott Studded Skinny


C/E Skinny in Lovefield


----------



## randr21

that used to be me above...buying tons of jeans. now that I've gained weight, its not as fun nemore.  instead, I got more work clothes:

pencil skirt from RL, dresses, tops and blazers from akris punto.


----------



## lil_peanut

Dylan George jeans
Splendid top
Joie tank

I got the package at work, can't wait to try everything on at home!


----------



## lilobubbletea

Recently, I bought...

1. Joie Silk blouse
2. J-Brand Pencil Jeans
3. Black American Apparel Skirt
4. Mauve American Apparel sweatshirt

But I want more..... T.T


----------



## NoraV

Paige 12'' skinny in Black Diamond
Juicy Luxe fleece skinny pant


----------



## Koga

Acne jeans leather jacket. Could not resist buying another motorcycle jacket.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^pics??


----------



## fettfleck

These two cutest skirts and some blouses and a bolero blazer. All from Mango.


----------



## uhkiwi

this cutie was marked down to $23 at BR


----------



## pchan2802

True Religion Gwen Stretch in Supervixen


----------



## Nieners




----------



## GhstDreamer

^The patterns are beautiful on that shirt!

fettfleck: cute summery skirts - especially the ruffle skirt!


----------



## Dimple

I just bought myself a Bettie Page "Captain" dress in navy blue.


----------



## GhstDreamer

^Very pretty!

My sister's cast off cardigan which I love:





Recent purchases from Boss:





Love this skirt - especially the back!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oooh dang yeah, that skirt!

and i love really long cardigans too


----------



## Tangerine

pchan2802 said:


> True Religion Gwen Stretch in Supervixen




WOW

These are the perfect jeans, I want a pair!


----------



## Nieners

Thanks, Ghstdreamer 






Another tunic.


----------



## carousel eyes

Splendid oversized striped tee:





Paperboy navy chinos:





Free People tunic dress:


----------



## StarBrite310

I just got the Dolores Shrunken Leather Moto jacket by Joie yesterday at Saks. I loooove it!!!


----------



## NoraV

carousel eyes said:


> Splendid oversized striped tee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two of these - one in purple and one in gray. I am way too into baggy tees.


----------



## plumaplomb

uhkiwi said:


> bananarepublic.gap.com/Asset_Archive/BRWeb/Assets/Product/646/646812/big/br646812-00vliv01.jpg
> 
> this cutie was marked down to $23 at BR



I saw it too!! So cute but my butt is too big for this.


----------



## In Vogue

I bought a beautiful Vera Wang Lavendar Label dress yesterday. Got a great deal on it! I was $750 canadian originally and I ended up scooping it up at $90!  =]


----------



## wis3ly

Dimple said:


> I just bought myself a Bettie Page "Captain" dress in navy blue.


 
Any model pics?


----------



## carousel eyes

NoraV said:


> carousel eyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid oversized striped tee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two of these - one in purple and one in gray. I am way too into baggy tees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how they're so baggy! I got the XS, and it fits like a medium or large. I was waiting to find a shirt like this! :]
Click to expand...


----------



## annemerrick

StarBrite310 said:


> I just got the Dolores Shrunken Leather Moto jacket by Joie yesterday at Saks. I loooove it!!!


 
Gorgeous!!!


----------



## StarBrite310

annemerrick said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thank you


----------



## downrabbithole

http://bcbg.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/pBCBG1-6291622dt.jpg

This BCBG Max Azria Dress. It actually looks better on me than the model because I have more curves.


----------



## wis3ly

Bought 8 pieces from the Tulle sale! Can't find the link now cuz I think everything's sold out.


----------



## MayMay22

Nieners said:


> Thanks, Ghstdreamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another tunic.



Oh this is so fab....where do you get this


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nieners said:


>


 

Fab!


----------



## indi3r4

got these vena cava dress (the one with sleeve)  and alexander wang crop jacket collaboration with gap.. love it!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Love the designs on that dress, indi!!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

pchan2802 said:


> True Religion Gwen Stretch in Supervixen


 
Love these jeans! Great buy! I especially like how they zip at the ankle.


----------



## chris7891

indi3r4 said:


> got these vena cava dress (the one with sleeve) and alexander wang crop jacket collaboration with gap.. love it!
> View attachment 848791
> 
> 
> View attachment 848792


 
I love these pieces.


----------



## purse collector

Zara just opened right across from my apartment at the Farmers Market/Grove area...I'm so excited.  I bought a few things yesterday...I'm obsessed with their fall collection.  I seriously need to go back and shop some more 

I bought 2 leggings one with studs on the sides and one with some suede paneling on the sides, a dress, and a motorcycle denim jacket


----------



## luckyblonde3295

^^ Those are super cute, I wish I had a Zara near me!


----------



## carpediem.

love that denim jacket fom zara.


----------



## _bebee

a grey sheer tee from splendid


----------



## GhstDreamer

Hugo Boss purchases from yesterday:










My latest burberry love: Burberry Prorsum Technical Taffeta Trench


----------



## marcoklein

a dior homme suit and a sweater


----------



## chyeah

I got this dress today at the Gap for $11 and it was the last one in the store!


----------



## plumaplomb

^ No way!!


----------



## chyeah

plumaplomb said:


> ^ No way!!


 
I thought that too because the price tag said $44.99, which wasn't too bad, but it rung up as $11. The guy behind the register did a double take too and asked his manager if the price was right.


----------



## Sueshi

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn65/S0UPiEE/****s/22805435.jpg Target


----------



## chris7891

^ I love that, can't believe its from Target.


----------



## keodi

5 v neck basic tees in assorted colours, 2 summery skirts one in white and the other in black from old navy..


----------



## onada01

indi3r4 said:


> got these vena cava dress (the one with sleeve) and alexander wang crop jacket collaboration with gap.. love it!
> View attachment 848791
> 
> 
> View attachment 848792


 
I love both dresses! They are soo cute!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

chyeah said:


> I thought that too because the price tag said $44.99, which wasn't too bad, but it rung up as $11. The guy behind the register did a double take too and asked his manager if the price was right.



That's awesome!  Why is it $69.99 online?  

I've considered ordering this dress?  Can you or *indi3r4* post pics of what it actually looks like on?  Maybe it can be another thread.


----------



## hautecouture15

https://www.topshop.com/wcsstore/TopShop/images/catalog/60D77UBLE_thumb.jpg

https://www.topshop.com/wcsstore/TopShop/images/catalog/10S11VGRY_thumb.jpg

https://www.topshop.com/wcsstore/TopShop/images/catalog/04E74VWHT_thumb.jpg


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you ladies.. 


chyeah said:


> I got this dress today at the Gap for $11 and it was the last one in the store!



score!! 
i got mine for $27 and some change.. $11 is way better!


----------



## indi3r4

WhitleyGilbert said:


> That's awesome!  Why is it $69.99 online?
> 
> I've considered ordering this dress?  Can you or *indi3r4* post pics of what it actually looks like on?  Maybe it can be another thread.



I'll try to post pic later tonight when i get home.. and you could probably ordered it in store so it would be cheaper.. when i bought the dress, SF downtown store still have plenty of it.. ranging from size 4 to size 12.. shipping is $6 i believe..


----------



## angelastoel

This sequin blazer:





can't wait till I receive it!


----------



## carterazo

I bought a cute BCBG dress I found at L & T and ruffle shirts at ATL in black and white.  (I could not choose.  Like a friend once said: you can never have too many white shirts.  

 It's on their home page although they are sold out already. http://www.anntaylorloft.com/home.jsp


----------



## bubbleloba

I scored a black Versace shift dress from the Barneys Warehouse Sale in SF.  

It was priced at $200 down from $1150.  A girl can't have too many LBDs, right?


----------



## purse collector

3 tunics from zara....love that store .


----------



## purse collector

angelastoel said:


> This sequin blazer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait till I receive it!



cute!!! do u mind me asking where that blazer is from?


----------



## .jourdyn.

Finally got around to posting my purchases from my shopping trip last Thursday & Friday in Minneapolis with my bff! 

-Two button up shirts from Brooks Brothers





-Purple Tank & Scarf from Nordstrom brand Rubbish






-Two slim fit polos from the RL Factory store: one purple & one a brightish blue color

-A pair of RL jeans from Macy*s: http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=403403&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

-These three belts: multi color one from United Colors Of Benetton, the other two from Lands End


----------



## _bebee

-white tube dress from Guess
-denim shorts from hollister


----------



## .jourdyn.

purse collector said:


> 3 tunics from zara....love that store .


 
They are all cute!


----------



## nordia5

Ugh, I need a zara around me!


----------



## QueenCoco

purse collector said:


> cute!!! do u mind me asking where that blazer is from?


 

zara ha one too...I got one in white for $60 from there the other day...the black one is the current season....


----------



## indi3r4

WhitleyGilbert said:


> That's awesome!  Why is it $69.99 online?
> 
> I've considered ordering this dress?  Can you or *indi3r4* post pics of what it actually looks like on?  Maybe it can be another thread.



here's a quick mod shot for you.. HTH!


----------



## queenvictoria2

Theory Tank and Shorts from the Outlet at 1/2 off


----------



## rileygirl

3 pairs of TR jeans (one Joey, two Beckys), one pair of Kasandra R & R jeans, one pair of Chocolate 7FAM Corduroy Bootcut, and a bunch of cheap tops at Old Navy.


----------



## pugtolove

After a few days of staring at these on shopbop I finally got them, now i just need them in brown too.

http://www.shopbop.com/eden-bell-bo...folderID=2534374302112432&fm=other-shopbysize

And these two blazers


----------



## chris7891

Pugtolove- I love those Ash boots.


----------



## pugtolove

chris7891 said:


> Pugtolove- I love those Ash boots.



I have been obsessing over these boots ...literally dreaming about them. for days now. SO happy


----------



## chaussurewhore

american apparel gray crop top.


----------



## Brina

pugtolove, where is the black blazer from? I like the rolled cuffs!

- Juicy Couture Terry Tube Dress with Ruffles in heather grey


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I bought this coach Hamptons tote at the coach outlet! Its really big so its perfect for a school tote. I also love the green satin! (it was $75!)


----------



## lgould510

Just got a great linen skirt from Ralph for 1/2 half off. Great deal.


----------



## Bitten

Just bought a new pair of CoH Kelly jeans from Net-a-Porter. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## randr21

pugtolove said:


> After a few days of staring at these on shopbop I finally got them, now i just need them in brown too.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/eden-bell-bo...folderID=2534374302112432&fm=other-shopbysize
> 
> And these two blazers


 
love fitted blazers. they elilzabeth and james?


----------



## noah8077

I just ordered this:

http://www.bluefly.com/Sunner-olive...-coat/PRODUCT_CROSS_SELL/302591901/detail.fly


----------



## hfxshopgirl

wildfox kiss me t in blue





juicy polka dot trench






rock & republic recession skinnies




splendid wrap


----------



## shop2drop1

noah8077 said:


> I just ordered this:
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Sunner-olive...-coat/PRODUCT_CROSS_SELL/302591901/detail.fly


 

Gorgeous!


----------



## dmitchell15

vintage purple (deep purple) pumps made in spain

judith ripka for qvc pendant MOP with garnet in sterling silver


----------



## plumaplomb

black DKNY tulip top
navy blue DVN dress
Michael Kors cargo pants


----------



## Tangerine

indi3r4 said:


> here's a quick mod shot for you.. HTH!



I really like the casual style of this dress, with the waist band and the pockets. I see ones like it that I'm interested in but I'm scared they won't be flattering on me. This looks GREAT on you though.


----------



## shoppinghabbit

My vintage dress from ebay


----------



## noah8077

shop2drop1 said:


> Gorgeous!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Bought this yesterday at BCBG - awesome sales going on in there 20% off on top of their additional markdowns of 30% - 70% off!


----------



## chris7891

This top from Urban Outfitters but in white.


----------



## coutureddd

excuse the shorts lol but sapphire burberry quilted jacket with fleece warmer inside for only $311!! from saks.


----------



## kelbell35

chris7891 said:


> This top from Urban Outfitters but in white.



Love this! It's gorgeous!


----------



## StrawberryS

Gray cowl neck sweater dress
Dusky purple flats (Target)
Bronze flats (target)
gray tweed Mary Jane heels 
Pink Floyd t-shirt


----------



## shortxladie

Lucky Brand zoe straight leg jeans from Ruelala.com for $39.90 orginally $120!  first pair of Lucky Brand jeans, and they're sooo comfy!  

tried them on with a top, my BCBG platforms, Coach parker shoulder bag. lol, didn't even take the tags off yet!


----------



## brigadeiro

Hm...not clothing, and not a purchase, this was a bday present from my gorgeous sisters


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^amazing!


----------



## annemerrick

Brigadeiro....what an amazing present.


----------



## tikiandbabu

Christopher Kane velvet biker jacket from Luisaviaroma.com

(love the birthday gift, beautiful necklace!!)


----------



## ive_flipped

I love that necklace

a high wasted pencil skirt and leggings


----------



## brigadeiro

Thanks *MichelleAntonia, ive_flipped, tikiandbabu *and *annemerrick*! :shame: My sisters sure do spoil me


----------



## kaseyface

Two pairs of the world's best carpis from J. Crew


----------



## excentrique

A Rebel Yell hoodie


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jcrew 

cardigan 






navy shirt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






UO


----------



## _bebee

two graphic tees from urban outfitters


----------



## Krystiana

black socks from H&M, haha


----------



## Stelladog

S.W.O.R.D. Padua jacket! Can't wait to get my paws on it!


----------



## Krystiana

Stelladog said:


> S.W.O.R.D. Padua jacket! Can't wait to get my paws on it!


 wow, beautiful!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^holy crap i love that jacket!


----------



## thavasa

oooh...I love S.W.O.R.D leather jacket! I also got one last year, you'll be amazed by its leather when you recieve it! it's super soft and feels(smells) really good!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

brigadeiro said:


> Hm...not clothing, and not a purchase, this was a bday present from my gorgeous sisters


 
This is gorgeous!!


----------



## Elizaaa

_SECOND POST! 
_
*brigadeiro that necklace is gorgeous!!!*

I've picked this stuff up in the last two weeks (had a bit of a splurge)

Prada jumper, acid wash jeans (Topshop), Gucci 'etretat' white pumps, D&G sunglasses, Vivienne Westwood perspex orb necklace & some Dior + Estee Lauder make-up so I got a Dior vanity case too.

Sorry it's not just clothes!






and I also got a Vivienne Westwood perspex bone bracelet but it got pulled from my hand at a party


----------



## materialgurl

from revolve

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=MIME-WD47&c=Miss+Me+Couture


----------



## isbltqe07

2 AnnTaylor Loft ruffle skirts in white and brown, final sale $ 9.98 / ea.


----------



## plumaplomb

Vera Wang Lavender Label dress


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

Florida Shopping Trip:

-One pair of True Religion jeans
-One BCBC Maxazria Scarf
-Two pairs of Juicy Couture jeans
-Three Victoria's Secret tops (1 tank, 2 scoopneck tops)
-Four Ralph Lauren tops (2 polos & 2 v-neck t's)

and... 
This isn't a clothing item, but i also bought 1 LV key & change holder


----------



## simisme

I've been doing too much damage to my wallet lately: 

- Double C studs from Chanel 
- Printed silk cami and a red layering tank from A&F
- BCBGMaxazria dress
- jacket from Armani Exchange
- my first pair of 7 Jeans 

MUST STOP. As soon as I get my hands on some rainboots...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

express black silk button up
paper denims, dark wash flare
lamb tank top


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Yesterday was at the Outlets and bought:
-blue lacoste sweater for $60 
-Coach duffle bag for $175 and scarf for $30


----------



## DiorKiss

My new favorite Girls Love Dj's t-shirt


----------



## carousel eyes

MBMJ jumpsuit:






Hurwundeki vest:


----------



## sillywahine

GAP striped sweater 
and pencil skirt on sale for $10!
and plaid boyfriend shirt
and GAP was having a BOGOF on all tops!! so I only paid for the plaid top! YIPPEE!


----------



## robertsn6534

Asos tshirt 16pounds woot!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

sillywahine said:


> GAP striped sweater
> and pencil skirt on sale for $10!
> and plaid boyfriend shirt
> and GAP was having a BOGOF on all tops!! so I only paid for the plaid top! YIPPEE!




wow! how long is this going on? in store only?


----------



## Brina

- black blazer (by S.Oliver) where I can roll up the cuffs  It looks like Lauren Conrad's!
- bow ring


----------



## pisdapisda79

From Asos:







Michael Kors Cowl Neck Sweater Dress

Coach Shoes:


----------



## ive_flipped

I just bought this BR Monogram Top it's really nice irl it arrived today

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=48449&vid=1&pid=670954&scid=670954022


----------



## chris7891

Tank from Aritzia.


----------



## .jourdyn.

^Very cute tank top!


----------



## ive_flipped

I almost bought that...LOVE it!!!



chris7891 said:


> Tank from Aritzia.


----------



## chris7891

^ I'm planning to wear it tomorrow. It looks really nice on, you should get it.


----------



## auroraskye

I got this yummy pink soft knit sweater dress by Kensie today at TJ Maxx.. 

This picture kind of looks like it.. but you can't really see. I will take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i LOVE tj maxx! i recently got a whole bunch of tops there


----------



## MissIndependent

Dresses from Carmakoma ( a danish plussize brand ) and pumps from H&M


----------



## MissIndependent

Second dress


----------



## MissIndependent

And the shoes


----------



## queenvictoria2

another James Perse T-shirt :shame:


----------



## kinesis

It was ebay and in the same week I managed to buy three pair of the same jeans!! Sass and Bide Frayed Misfits in grey, white and stone colours 

Can wait till they all arrive!


----------



## purse collector

1. BCBG tunic
2.  Ella Moss tunic in soy
3.  Boyfriend Blazer but in grey
4.  Clu draped dress (sorry no pic)...the material is sooo soft


----------



## purse collector

Also bought 2 pairs of shoes and just received them today....


----------



## chris7891

^ omg omg love those.


----------



## sillywahine

scored Tory Burch revas on ebay for $80 shipped! woohoo


----------



## dmitchell15

purse collector said:


> Also bought 2 pairs of shoes and just received them today....


 

OMG! Where did you get those shoes. THey are gorgeous.


----------



## roussel

purse collector said:


> Also bought 2 pairs of shoes and just received them today....



I've been wanting to get those from Nordies too! Love the mint green one.  Did you get them on sale?


----------



## _bebee

purple tunic from american apparel


----------



## jmcadon

Roberto Cavalli top from Gilt...can't wait to get it!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

From amazon.com $105









shopbop.com


----------



## Sophisticated1

Skinny jeans and black dress pants from united colors of benneton...they were both 70% off! Steal of the century. The clothes are sooo cute!


----------



## purse collector

roussel said:


> I've been wanting to get those from Nordies too! Love the mint green one.  Did you get them on sale?



Got it at amazon.com for a great price 50-60% off!!!   The mint green if fabulous...they're so gorgeous that I can't make up my mind so got the mint and rose.  Got both for the price of one


----------



## purse collector

HalcyonGirl said:


> From amazon.com $105
> 
> Yay - we're shoe twins...just received mine yesterday and they're gorgeous


----------



## yellow08

2 sweater type wraps from Banana Republic
1 vest from The Limited
3 camis from Express...


----------



## HalcyonGirl

purse collector said:


> Yay - we're shoe twins...just received mine yesterday and they're gorgeous



I can't wait to get them! I wish I would have seen them in spring though.


----------



## QueenCoco

I've been looking for a denim moto jacket.....I LOVED the zara one, but don't love cropped styles....plus they have no website and I'm home with a broken ankle and nothing else but online shopping to keep me company...so I found this:

http://www.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/s...ategory_rn=177552&productId=1334010&langId=-1


I'm so excited for it to come!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that is so cool!


----------



## CrazyBeautifulU

mara hoffman dress


----------



## rileygirl

4 pairs of TR jeans, 1 pair of 7fam Cords in Brown, one pair of Rock and Republic Jeans and a whole lotta tops on sale at Old Navy.


----------



## jmcadon

Orange hoodie from Juicy...I need to stop now!


----------



## kelbell35

Just bought a couple of things from Forever 21 that I couldn't find in the store, but I wanted to try out...












Plus I got this top (in pink) from Victoria's Secret that I've been eyeing for a while... I've never bought clothing from VS, because I heard the quality wasn't the best, but it's cute, and I got a good deal for it, so I figured I'd see how it is...


----------



## NicolesCloset

those sandals are soooo gorgeous!!!!  What is the link???


----------



## _bebee

a cashmere cardigan from wilfred


----------



## chris7891

Silk top from Zara


----------



## ilove$

love that^ 
can't wait till zara opens up here in chicago


----------



## queenvictoria2

ilove$ said:


> love that^
> can't wait till zara opens up here in chicago



Me too! Went downtown yesterday hoping it was, but nope.

Ooh and bought a pair of Prvcy jeans!


----------



## lantana19

I found really good deals while I was out in OC. I bought things from Theory, Calvin Klein, Ralph Lauren, Tulle and DKNY. Check out my blog for the pics and prices!


----------



## kelbell35

lantana19 said:


> I found really good deals while I was out in OC. I bought things from Theory, Calvin Klein, Ralph Lauren, Tulle and DKNY. Check out my blog for the pics and prices!



Just checked out your blog... you got some amazing deals!!  And the rest of your blog is great, too... I love all the great etsy and vintage finds!


----------



## lantana19

Thank you kelbell!!!


----------



## vlore

*Vince* denim leggings. 
Let's see how they work out...


----------



## .jourdyn.

This sweater hoodie from Gap, and this button up from Gap as well but in purple and blue.


----------



## QueenCoco

white house/black market:


----------



## lily25

Ralph Lauren sunnies





Prada sunnies














Ray ban  sunnies


----------



## Brina

- 2 burn out shirts from H&M


----------



## Dabyachunv

Oh, where do I start...
Short sleeve turtle neck belted dress and skinny jeans
black round toe boots from Aldo 
3 coach wristlets-gifts (so I won't feel guilty)
north face cream/grey fleece jacket
Calvin klien wrap sweater
blue slik BCBG dress
shiffon ABS dress
bunch of stuff from AE
that's within the last week....plus I finished Xmas shopping....but alot of things were on sale!  And i didn't shop all summer so it's like playing catch up!


----------



## vlore

For the first time in my life, I am leopard-print obsessed 
*Rebecca Taylor *dress from Gilt:


----------



## chris7891

^ I love that dress. Sooo pretty!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lily25 said:


> Ray ban  sunnies



love those two!


----------



## CoffeePrincess

Got this Alexander Wang for Gap short trench coat for $14.97! 
http://www.thisnext.com/item/907EF1A1/3FA97E8F/Alexander-Wang-khaki-moto


----------



## Dabyachunv

IMG_1189.JPG

hope that works

Calvin Klien semi wrap sweater, got it on sale for a little over 20


----------



## chantal1922

2 tops from NY&CO


----------



## chris7891

CoffeePrincess said:


> Got this Alexander Wang for Gap short trench coat for $14.97!
> http://www.thisnext.com/item/907EF1A1/3FA97E8F/Alexander-Wang-khaki-moto


 
Great find!


----------



## chris7891

Wilfred sweater from Aritzia.


----------



## xlana

This Biker Jacket by Splendid!

It feels like heaven when you wear it! It's so soft and light, but warm!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3032975...lendid+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## .jourdyn.

^I like it!


----------



## LVoeMe

A Juicy Couture trench coat purchased at the outlet for $140!!
As well as a Juicy cashmere blend sweater for $49.99!!
I LOVE outlets!


----------



## TrixieBoo

F21 "leather" jacket: http://www.forever21.com/product.as...gory_name=outwr&product_id=2063669121&Page=2#

Looks pretty darn good and soft like real leather. Fully lined.


----------



## carterazo

A LBD : http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?...ll+Products////UserSearch=kay+unger+dress////


----------



## lil_sexy

http://www.bluefly.com/Soia-Kyo-cha...sted-trenchcoat/cat20010/303746402/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Tbags-purple...ep-v-neck-dress/cat60019/301317003/detail.fly

http://images.bloomingdales.com/is/...0&resMode=bilin&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg

 Soo happy.


----------



## lil_sexy

Just bought stuff to wear to my cousins wedding.

for my sister:
http://www.utsavsarees.com/store/sarees-large.aspx?icode=SUM6

for me:
http://www.utsavsarees.com/store/sarees-large.aspx?icode=SLSDS1327


----------



## LVoeMe

lil_sexy said:


> Just bought stuff to wear to my cousins wedding.
> 
> for my sister:
> http://www.utsavsarees.com/store/sarees-large.aspx?icode=SUM6
> 
> for me:
> http://www.utsavsarees.com/store/sarees-large.aspx?icode=SLSDS1327



Oh my God! Those are lovely! I would love to wear dresses like that to a wedding!


----------



## lil_sexy

LVoeMe said:


> Oh my God! Those are lovely! I would love to wear dresses like that to a wedding!


 Thanks hun.

I guess that's cause I'm Indian and I get to wear sarees all the time. They're so much fun and comfortable.


----------



## chris7891

^ I love those 2 dresses also. The colors are so wonderful.


----------



## lil_sexy

Thank you .


----------



## Dabyachunv

I just snagged these 2 hrs ago from AE, sooo comfy.

http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product_detail_view.jsp?productId=4411_1313&img=4411_1313_001&view=closeup1_676


I picked this north face up a few days ago, and it is sooo warm.  Now i see what everyone was talking about.
http://www.thenorthface.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?productId=121012&storeId=207&catalogId=10201&langId=-1&from=subCat&parent_category_rn=11719&variationId=520


----------



## lil_sexy

What do you guys think of this dress? Should I buy it or no? I personally love it =/

http://cdn2.yoox.biz/yoox80/layout/item/s1.gif


----------



## lily25

MichelleAntonia said:


> love those two!


Thanks!!!


----------



## lily25

lil_sexy said:


> Just bought stuff to wear to my cousins wedding.
> 
> for my sister:
> http://www.utsavsarees.com/store/sarees-large.aspx?icode=SUM6
> 
> for me:
> http://www.utsavsarees.com/store/sarees-large.aspx?icode=SLSDS1327


 I LOVE your dress!!! And what a bargain!!! I never get to wear my saree...


----------



## laurencu

I'm not sure if this is allowed here, because I got a bag. But, whatever. I got a bag from zara. Its SO similar to the Alexander Wang Coco Duffel (the one with the studs at the bottom) I don't have a photo but here is one on some elses blog.. http://media.photobucket.com/image/zara studded bag/brittanysalbum_photos/Photo96.jpg
I think it was cheap for £30! It was the last one aswell


----------



## yellow08

Yesterday
Two of the new tee's from J Crew
Silk ruffle tank from J Crew
Necklace from Aldo Accessories
-------------------------
Today
2 ruffle tanks/cami's from J Crew final sale
tissue cardigan from J Crew final sale


----------



## Krystiana

Current/Elliott Tulip Dress
http://www.ssense.com/Current_Elliott-Women-Day_Dresses/Current_Elliott_Tulip_Dress/13756


----------



## lil_sexy

lily25 said:


> I LOVE your dress!!! And what a bargain!!! I never get to wear my saree...


 Thank you. 

Yeah I'm glad I finally have some Indian event to go to.


----------



## QueenCoco

laurencu said:


> I'm not sure if this is allowed here, because I got a bag. But, whatever. I got a bag from zara. Its SO similar to the Alexander Wang Coco Duffel (the one with the studs at the bottom) I don't have a photo but here is one on some elses blog.. http://media.photobucket.com/image/zara studded bag/brittanysalbum_photos/Photo96.jpg
> I think it was cheap for £30! It was the last one aswell


 

very cute! I like the longer strap as well.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^me too!


----------



## GhstDreamer

Got a few days ago - wore the skirt yesterday already:

Boss Red Label Reike skirt






Boss black and white top (combo knit and silk):


----------



## hyacinthus

Just ordered this from Hayden-Harnett.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

yellow08 said:


> Yesterday
> Two of the new tee's from J Crew
> Silk ruffle tank from J Crew
> Necklace from Aldo Accessories
> -------------------------
> Today
> 2 ruffle tanks/cami's from J Crew final sale
> tissue cardigan from J Crew final sale




was this online or instore?


----------



## shockboogie

Rick Owens gray hoodie came in the mail today!


----------



## pchan2802

True Religion Disco Joey Big T in Homestead


----------



## eurotrash

This coat:





gorgeous back detail:


----------



## GhstDreamer

^love the coat! Beautiful detailing on it!


----------



## xoerinxo

last purchase was a dooney and bourke bag from the bay! cute betty bag with tan background and black ducks


----------



## Bitten

Just got home! Popped into Queens Plaza to see what's in for summer, didn't like a lot of it, but did pick up:

1. Gorgeous David Lawrence silk shift dress with an abstract print in white, light blue and dark blue;
2. Navy silk sleeveless top from Saba - looking forward to wearing this with black cigarette pants and patent CL pumps!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Okay, so I just bought this Gorgeous Philosophy by Alberta Ferretti dress that is TDF, and the other is a Michael Kors green/brown top that was $1129, but I snagged it for MUCH less.










URL=http://s556.photobucket.com/albums/ss1/Dabyachunv/?action=view&current=photo.jpg]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## GossipGirl27

Rebecca Taylor Sleeveless Ruffle Tank in raspberry from NM. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26Ntt%3Drebecca%2Btaylor%26_requestid%3D32545


----------



## _bebee

Kimchi Blue Origami Dress from Urban Outfitters


----------



## flower71

Just bought this jacket (boyfriend by Theory)
http://ns1.revolveclothing.com/images/THEO-WO98_V1-BIG.jpg


----------



## phiphi

blazer from club monaco


----------



## plumaplomb

hyacinthus said:


> Just ordered this from Hayden-Harnett.



LOVE this. Would love to see modeling pics


----------



## twdavis

pchan2802 said:


> True Religion Disco Joey Big T in Homestead


  I have these jeans and I  them!!!!


----------



## Necromancer

I bought this dress the other day:

https://www.charliebrown.com.au/onlineshop/itemview.asp?namekey=709B324I


----------



## DisCo

3/4 striped organic cotton tees in different colors all from Zara


----------



## joyeaux

An Old Navy "Moldy" style sweater-coat... late to that party I know, but am loving it


----------



## lil_peanut

Rag and Bone gray ankle jeans
LA Made tank and tee
Sevens dojo capris


----------



## plumaplomb

J crew cafe capris


----------



## Dabyachunv

A Ralph Lauren cable-knit short sleeve turtleneck
Royal blue Jones New York scarf (pashmina)


----------



## malmccy

Gap scoop neck pocket tank
Converse low tops stitch rock
New York & Company zipper sweat shirt
Victoria Secret panties 4 for $10


----------



## irish_clover

Just went shopping today and I got:
long black leggings from aritzia
2 pair leggings from sirens one in red the other in royal purple
a black guess sweater
black leather flats
red patent high heeled mary janes


----------



## sooyang

http://cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1//2009/03/fox-leggings/megan-fox-leggings-02.jpg


imnotobsessed.com/files/imagecache/main_pic/files/images/Shopping517.jpg

Ann Ferriday Lace Leggings 

I think the busy pattern makes it difficult to tell how big my legs are, which is a good thing  =p


----------



## nordia5

I wish i could show the pictures, but i can never get it right so i'll just describe it ..

"Denim Look" cardigan from Topshop.com
Dark Stretchy BDG skinny jeans from UrbanOutfitters.com
2 sweats, a pair of earrings, and a lace shirt from Forever21.com


----------



## coach4me

Gray Anne Klein pants
Black DKNY cozy


----------



## PHENOMENON

this jacket.


----------



## lil_peanut

Whats arriving next week:

Habitual jeans from gilt, Monday
Paige Skyline Ankle Peg Jeans (shopbop sale) Tuesday
J Brand Heartbreaker Petite Jean (shopbop sale)Tuesday
Current/Elliot Zip Cropped Jeans (shopbop sale)Tuesday

Yay, can't wait! I like knowing I'll just have to alter one pair, LOL.


----------



## creditcardfire

This APC striped sweater for $102 off eBay (linked to another site because the photos are better there). So happy, really want to wear this with my pristine white J Brands. http://www.tobi.com/product/20049-a-p-c-tunisien-long-sleeve-sweater-tops


----------



## Ellapretty

Old Navy Tunic (am probably returning it though - don't like it as much at home), Old Navy Skinny Jeans (love them) and Payless "Uggs" (have had another Payless "Ugg" pair for 4 years - so I know this boot lasts and lasts!)






Old Navy Maxi Dress and Cardigan


----------



## ilovechanel2

From shopbop Alice+olivia cargos






Revolve sales: this Sretsis dress


----------



## twdavis

Joseph Ribkoff Harem Pants!!!!


----------



## GossipGirl27

Lauren Ralph Lauren jeans and pajamas.


----------



## kelbell35

Stopped in H&M the other day...





It's actually a really gorgeous rich purple.





Loving gray right now... plus, it's so comfy





Such a pretty cherry blossom pattern on this dress...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^great stuff!


----------



## annemerrick

Kelbell35....I love the cherry blossom dress, and grey is my FAVORITE color....I love grey sweaters!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I bought this coat from Bloomies today 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=436201&EXTRA_PARAMETER=ZOOM&trackingCat=5587&PseudoCat=Cat5587+Cashmere+&amp;+Wool&CURRENT_PAGE=0


----------



## lantana19

Vintage gold suede gloves from the 40's! I hope they fit, if not my mom will be getting some very nice gloves!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

queenvictoria2 said:


> I bought this coat from Bloomies today
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...at=Cat5587+Cashmere+&amp;+Wool&CURRENT_PAGE=0




holy wow!!


----------



## jellybebe

I picked up a boyfriend blazer from Urban Outfitters yesterday and I ordered some Current/Elliott jean leggings on Friday.


----------



## queenvictoria2

MichelleAntonia said:


> holy wow!!



Thank you! I got $100 off with a coupon  The coat is amazing on!


----------



## queenvictoria2

kelbell35 said:


> Stopped in H&M the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a really gorgeous rich purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving gray right now... plus, it's so comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty cherry blossom pattern on this dress...






I love this cherry blossom dress!


----------



## LadyIllusion

As i'm pregnant, some jog/stretch bottoms and t-shirts from Primark in London.


----------



## kelbell35

Thank you, MichelleAntonia, annemerrick, and queenvictoria2!

For some reason, the past few times I've gone into H&M, I haven't found anything worthwhile, but I got lucky this time.


----------



## neonbee

I bought this coat from Soia&Kyo: http://www.soiakyo.com/app/webroot/...=fall09&cat=woolfall09&dets=jina&detsc=8&pg=1

Now I can't wait for the freezing temperature.


----------



## blah956

this la rok black shirt  on clearance from tjmaxx for $49


----------



## sillywahine

J. Crew khaki colored blazer for $50
Martin + Osa pencil skirt for $28


----------



## hairsprayhead

neonbee said:


> I bought this coat from Soia&Kyo: http://www.soiakyo.com/app/webroot/...=fall09&cat=woolfall09&dets=jina&detsc=8&pg=1
> 
> Now I can't wait for the freezing temperature.




So cute! I love the bow on the back.


----------



## creditcardfire

Woo hoo! I just won this $300 Sonia by Sonia Rykiel sweater on eBay for $26!


----------



## k*d

I bought this in a lovely gray color that has just a hint of blue.  I haven't had a chance to take my own photos of it, but here's a good detail shot I found via Jak & Jil.






Here's a full shot of it in another color.


----------



## crodrigue

k*d said:


> I bought this in a lovely gray color that has just a hint of blue.  I haven't had a chance to take my own photos of it, but here's a good detail shot I found via Jak & Jil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a full shot of it in another color.



AMAZING COAT!!! who is this by?


----------



## neonbee

Rings from BCBG and Forever 21


----------



## k*d

Thanks Crodrigue!  The coat is by Alaia.


----------



## kelbell35

k*d said:


> I bought this in a lovely gray color that has just a hint of blue.  I haven't had a chance to take my own photos of it, but here's a good detail shot I found via Jak & Jil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a full shot of it in another color.



I absolutely adore this coat! I'd love to see modeling pics, if possible.  Congrats on the great purchase!


----------



## essential

k*d said:


> I bought this in a lovely gray color that has just a hint of blue.  I haven't had a chance to take my own photos of it, but here's a good detail shot I found via Jak & Jil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a full shot of it in another color.



That's beautiful! How much is it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Bitten

^^^Those coats are stunning - I'm so annoyed it's coming into summer over here (super hot today!)

I bought some lingerie today - Simone Perele> so pretty!!


----------



## Tangerine

I wish fall was more 'coat' weather here. I LOVE coats and jackets, they are my favorite item of clothing.


----------



## pchan2802

Mackage Milla jacket


----------



## pchan2802

And 
Love Quotes Hand Knotted Fringe Scarf in New Earth


----------



## Perfect Day

PChan ~ love ya leather !


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I just bought a long tank top from James Perse in Evergreen online... His tanks have the best, softest fabric and fit my body like a glove! And I decided to be daring and bought a pair of sequin leggings from Aqua at Bloomingdales! I'm in love with them!


----------



## queenvictoria2

pchan2802 said:


> Mackage Milla jacket





LOVE this!


----------



## hairsprayhead

creditcardfire said:


> Woo hoo! I just won this $300 Sonia by Sonia Rykiel sweater on eBay for $26!



That is absolutely darling- and what an awesome price!  *is jealous*


----------



## hairsprayhead

k*d said:


> I bought this in a lovely gray color that has just a hint of blue.  I haven't had a chance to take my own photos of it, but here's a good detail shot I found via Jak & Jil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a full shot of it in another color.



*drools*


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ that is beautiful also


----------



## dmitchell15

Let's see...

I bought 3 Ann Taylor Extra Fine Merino Wool Sweaters in Cabaret, Grey, and Black.

I won two scarves on ebay. Both silk scarves: one handpainted from Japan, the other a vintage Vera Lilac Print scarf.

I bought a floral bangle bracelet from Etsy.

Lastly, I bought an Alviero Martini Speedy Handbag. I love the world map print. In addition, not many people have Alviero Martini in the US.


----------



## materialgurl

*K*D* i love your new jacket!! I know it's by Alaia.. but where can it be purchased?? gorgeous =)


----------



## k*d

Thanks for the kind words!

essential - PMed you.  
materialgurl - I think Saks SF might be the only one who has the gray left, in a size 38. If you prefer the black, it's cheaper than Saks if you buy from Browns Fashion, Departement Feminin, or Dover Street Market.  I'll PM you with more info like the URLs.


----------



## aprilraign

Getting this blazer made by a awesome tailor in Kuwait City.

Also purchased Prince tee (I love him)!


----------



## carterazo

Bought this dress: http://www.bcbg.com/product/index.j...all&clickid=cat_leftnav_txt&parentPage=family

Looks way better in person.


----------



## chunkymonkey

Naughty Monkey D Ring boots
I  fall


----------



## dmitchell15

These pumps from Victoria's Secret. I bought them in black and their on back order until October 31st. Hopefully, I'll get a pair.


----------



## Dabyachunv

I've been busy today

Black silk Theory blouse
Brown Calvin Klein long sleeve sweater
Dark blue/grey lapel Fenn Wright Mason, italian merino sweater
Black American Eagle cable knit sweater
Elaine Tote
Franco Sarto Beige Tote-for school


----------



## BdA

k*d said:


> I bought this in a lovely gray color that has just a hint of blue.  I haven't had a chance to take my own photos of it, but here's a good detail shot I found via Jak & Jil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a full shot of it in another color.


Wow, wow, wow, I think I'm in love !!! What a beautiful coat k*d   !!! How much did it cost, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## HOTasFCUK

k*d, i love that coat! Where did you get it from?

aprilraign....love the blazer!


----------



## Dabyachunv

1. The coat is bananas!
2.  Its Over 6K USD heres the link http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/010507420003.htm




BdA said:


> Wow, wow, wow, I think I'm in love !!! What a beautiful coat k*d  !!! How much did it cost, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## wis3ly

Dabyachunv said:


> 1. The coat is bananas!
> 2. Its Over 6K USD heres the link http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/010507420003.htm


----------



## xlana

A Love Quotes Scarf in Mercury!! I can't wait to get it, it'll be my first!


----------



## shadykatie

Simple, but just today I bought 2 pairs of tights and 5 pairs of earrings from Urban Outfitters  Got them all for $50!  They are having a crazy sale right now.


----------



## snoopylaughs

exceptional tailoring has its price, it really is a beautiful coat otherwise


----------



## _bebee

a coat from mackage


----------



## mawygrrl23

Juicy Couture Wool Double-Breasted Ruffled Coat and an Aqua Dress from Bloomingdales.com


----------



## LVoeMe

I just bought this super warm coat from Miss Sixty and an extremely trendy sweater from Juicy Couture today!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

J Crew - 
cropped cargo pants and cashmere cardigan

Bloomingdales - 
cashmere Tee


----------



## k*d

BdA - Departement Feminin has the black in a size 38 for full price on their site, but when I emailed them they were willing to sell it for 50% off due to it being last winter's stock.  If you'd like more info, feel free to PM me.

HOTasFCUK - I got it from Dover Street Market in London.

Dabyachunv - The exchange rate has just been getting worse and worse.

snoopylaughs - I couldn't agree more.


----------



## blah956

Dabyachunv said:


> 1. The coat is bananas!
> 2. Its Over 6K USD heres the link http://www.brownsfashion.com/product/010507420003.htm


 
For anyone who is interested, Victoria's Secret is selling a similar coat for $179.

http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...15&page=1&cgname=OSCLOOUTZZZ&rfnbr=6620&atp=a


----------



## chris7891

T-shirt from Zara.


----------



## kiki119

new boots from Free people 
ordered them last week... should get them by early next week! weeee~~~~


----------



## mee4

^ Love the first pair! I didn't know Free People had shoes. Post pics when you get them please!


----------



## bagscraze

Cute top!!! 



chris7891 said:


> T-shirt from Zara.


----------



## Bitten

This GORGEOUS navy silk blouse by Erdem from Matches:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/product/Matches-Fashion//erdem-erd-w-5046eo-tops/11344?colour=navy

Can't wait until it gets here!!!


----------



## Bitten

Ok, just ordered two pairs of 7 for all mankind jeans from Net-a-Porter - I bought two pairs of CoH Kelly's last year and they are looking worn out! Need some new denim...


----------



## chris7891

^ Wow love the blouse.


----------



## robertsn6534

Bitten said:


> This GORGEOUS navy silk blouse by Erdem from Matches:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/product/Matches-Fashion//erdem-erd-w-5046eo-tops/11344?colour=navy
> 
> Can't wait until it gets here!!!


 
gorgeous blouse!!


----------



## Bitten

Thank you *chris7891* and *robertsn6534*!!

I can't wait until it's finally here - I hope it fits!!


----------



## jellybebe

I pre-ordered a pair of J Brand lightweights (12") in shadow after all the good reviews on here. I have 2 pairs of J Brands but they are regular weight denim and I want something that will be very stretchy and comfortable, as I'm in class a lot. I can't wait to receive them, but it will be a while! I'm also waiting for my first pair of boyfriend jeans - I got skinny ones to soften the transition!


----------



## roussel

I got this faux fur jacket by ABS and a black yummie tummie tank from Ruelala.  Been wanting to try yummie tummie


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought two dresses and a sweater today!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^cute jacket


----------



## eliza

Current/Elliott skinny destroyed jeans in Night Wash... Not as ruined as the "shredded"!


----------



## NoraV

Bought the Rag and Bone trench that's for sale on Gilt today. I had a ton of credits, so I only ended up spending $148 on a $600 coat! I also got this Salinas bikini a week or so ago - I am the bikini queen. It looks so hot on!


----------



## GossipGirl27

Milly bouclé skirt and brown, pearl buttoned cardigan, Theory turtleneck, Delman flats in navy leather.


----------



## Raquelly

I bought the Angel Chang twin dress from the show... I got it in the mail today and spent about 30 minutes trying to figure out how to make it look like it did on the show, I finally got it to lay right and love it!!!, now I can't wait for next summer!!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love this bikini, may I ask where you purchased it from?



NoraV said:


> Bought the Rag and Bone trench that's for sale on Gilt today. I had a ton of credits, so I only ended up spending $148 on a $600 coat! I also got this Salinas bikini a week or so ago - I am the bikini queen. It looks so hot on!


----------



## NoraV

pisdapisda79 said:


> Love this bikini, may I ask where you purchased it from?



Sure! www.mollybrownsswimwear.com


----------



## MissIndependent

Thies goodies


----------



## MissIndependent

More


----------



## MissIndependent

AND; red, green and grey tights


----------



## Brina

jellybebe said:


> I pre-ordered a pair of J Brand lightweights (12") in shadow after all the good reviews on here. I have 2 pairs of J Brands but they are regular weight denim and I want something that will be very stretchy and comfortable, as I'm in class a lot. I can't wait to receive them, but it will be a while! I'm also waiting for my first pair of boyfriend jeans - I got skinny ones to soften the transition!



Do you know if they really run small?


----------



## plumaplomb

br belt


----------



## bagscraze

oMG, u got something from Erdem. It is so cute!!!!!! Admiring*



Bitten said:


> This GORGEOUS navy silk blouse by Erdem from Matches:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/product/Matches-Fashion//erdem-erd-w-5046eo-tops/11344?colour=navy
> 
> Can't wait until it gets here!!!


----------



## Tangerine

MissIndependent said:


> More




Wow that pink sweater looks amazing on.


----------



## queenvictoria2

a pair of Hudson jeans from the Rack for $79


----------



## JohnfromBrampto

A Balenciaga Leather Jacket in Brown is on it's way to me


----------



## jmcadon

I just got a really cute pink Chanel jacket that I will wear with jeans.  Now if we sould only get some cooler weather


----------



## poptarts

A cute Burberry trench. Thanks to the EGC event at Saks, I got a $100 gift card out of it 








_image credit: saks.com_


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ NICE buys!!! 

I just bought ANOTHER pair of jeans ush: another pair of PRVCY


----------



## Bitten

I picked up a black ruched neck t shirt from David Lawrence - I'm starting to get my summer wardrobe organised.


----------



## malmccy

I purchased a bunch of slouchy pocket tanks, A black cardigan-coat, beret, and argyle socks.


----------



## Tangerine

JohnfromBrampto said:


> A Balenciaga Leather Jacket in Brown is on it's way to me



Please post, I'd LOVE to see!


----------



## wis3ly

tangerine said:


> please post, i'd love to see!


 
omg me too!


----------



## citrus

Commando undies from revolve - hope they live up to their claim

and threw in a Theory t and singlet that were on sale


----------



## Tangerine

I've bought a BUNCH of j.crew stuff lately. T shirts and jewelry mainly.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jcrew is worse than a crack addiction


----------



## JohnfromBrampto

I second that - the UPS man even knows me by first name now 




MichelleAntonia said:


> jcrew is worse than a crack addiction


----------



## mdlcal28

Spent the weekend in Atlanta.....made up for not being there in a while!
Ellie Tahari pants......$50!! at NM Last Call
Tods Lulu Booties.....$250 at NM Last Call
Couple of Sweaters and shirts at Saks....
and my first laser hair removal session.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wide leg pants from banana republic


----------



## poptarts

JohnfromBrampto said:


> I second that - the UPS man even knows me by first name now


 
Co-sign on this


----------



## queenvictoria2

JohnfromBrampto said:


> I second that - the UPS man even knows me by first name now




OMG, glad to hear I am not the only one, LOL! My UPS guy actually just brings my stuff to my work instead of my house, how sad is that?


----------



## inulin

An Emilio Pucci and Burberry scarf


----------



## auroraskye

Michael Kors pink maxi dress from the outlet
Nine west tights (opaque black and black lace)
and the zipper belt from the Limited !


----------



## robertsn6534

Shakuhachi Knot It Jersey Dress 10%!


----------



## rileygirl

Another pair of TR jeans, more BR blouses and a LBD from AT.  I am outta control.


----------



## Tangerine

JohnfromBrampto said:


> I second that - the UPS man even knows me by first name now



Omg, is he cute?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^HAHA. yeah, he's aSkars 


we need a jcrew support group.within the last few days i've bought online, in store, AND i have a ton of stuff on hold at another store...


----------



## samhainophobia

Just made a Gap order and a J. Crew order.

Gap (25% off):
- destroyed skinny jeans
- black skinny jeans

I *love* Gap's jeans this season.  I haven't worn Gap jeans in at least 10 years!

J. Crew:
- black "Pixie" cropped pants
- heather gray short sleeve cashmere tee


----------



## JohnfromBrampto

LOL - I'm married so I wouldn't have even noticed



Tangerine said:


> Omg, is he cute?


----------



## lil_peanut

Democracy of Nevermind Zipper Denim in Black for $74.25 (revolve coupon, yay!)

J BRAND
Ginza Slouchy Cigarette Jeans, Broken Bone $62.70

J BRAND
Cutoff Short, Indigo for $70.50 (Both in Shopbop sale)

I also got three pairs of shoes from Piperlime and a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag. I'm dangerous when I'm bored at work! *sigh*


----------



## inverved

On Monday:

*Found Denim Blythe Straight Leg in Dusk*







*Splendid Mini Melange Stripe Top in Black*







*GHD New IV Styler*


----------



## vlore

lil_peanut said:


> Democracy of Nevermind Zipper Denim in Black for $74.25 (revolve coupon, yay!)
> 
> J BRAND
> Ginza Slouchy Cigarette Jeans, Broken Bone $62.70
> 
> J BRAND
> Cutoff Short, Indigo for $70.50 (Both in Shopbop sale)
> 
> I also got three pairs of shoes from Piperlime and a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag. I'm dangerous when I'm bored at work! *sigh*



yay! I also got the J Brand Ginza jeans!!!


----------



## mayen120

from nordstrom rack

joe's jeans - chelsea
a couple of splendid tops


----------



## kelbell35

F21 tiger print dress... cute and cheap!


----------



## Tangerine

Jcrew Boyfriend Military jacket.

Jcrew Broken In Boyfriend chinos.

JCrew crystal necklace.


ITS A DISEASE


----------



## lil_peanut

vlore said:


> yay! I also got the J Brand Ginza jeans!!!



LOL That price was just to good to pass up!


----------



## vlore

lil_peanut said:


> LOL That price was just to good to pass up!



Tell me about it!!! And I kinda had my eye on them ever since I saw them on Jessica Alba...they looked super cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

kelbell35 said:


> F21 tiger print dress... cute and cheap!


Super cute!


----------



## snoopylaughs

too many things lately, but I got this today from work

however, I'm so short, it's a dress on me


----------



## yeliab

Wow, everyone's purchases are sooo COOL!!  I just got a couple of denim leggings...


----------



## wis3ly

kelbell35 said:


> F21 tiger print dress... cute and cheap!


 
Great dress. How much was it?


----------



## hairsprayhead

This bracelet from the Lulu Frost for Loft collection at ATL:






I just got this necklace from the collection today and I love it!  It's too darling. I can't wait to get the bracelet.  And more importantly, it goes for a great cause!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ooooh, i didn't know atl had jewelry like that!


more jcrew! i'm not even gonna attempt to list anymore


----------



## sillywahine

Anna Sui for Target top! its soooo soft and comfy!!!


----------



## outtacontrol

Yesterday morning there where snow flakes in the air where I live!!! I decided I needed some nice warm hoodies to take my dog for walks. So, on our way to the Van Morrisson concert in Toronto last night, DF and I stopped in Vaughn Mills for a little shopping. So, I decided to try Lululemon, and see what all the fuss is about! Well, I can safely say for all the non-believers, that they are the comfiest, warmest hoodies I have ever had! Not to mention the colours are so rich and vibrant. I reccommend them!

So, I picked out two. Heathered Purple & Black and Potion Purple 

Thanks for letting me share, and sorry for the long winded post!


----------



## CoachGirl12

hairsprayhead said:


> This bracelet from the Lulu Frost for Loft collection at ATL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this necklace from the collection today and I love it! It's too darling. I can't wait to get the bracelet. And more importantly, it goes for a great cause!


Hey hairspray, do you know if the necklace is long? It doesn't say how long it is on the website and I'm one for longer necklaces, well at least like 18", can you tell me about how long it is? TIA!!


----------



## kelbell35

wis3ly said:


> Great dress. How much was it?



Thanks  it was $22.80


----------



## kelbell35

hairsprayhead said:


> This bracelet from the Lulu Frost for Loft collection at ATL:




I just picked up this bracelet from the Loft today, and it is absolutely gorgeous!  If anyone is looking to get it, $5 of the proceeds goes to breast cancer research


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sillywahine said:


> Anna Sui for Target top! its soooo soft and comfy!!!


 
I have the same one, love it and  I agree the material is amazing!


----------



## TrixieBoo

this black trench from Topshop.com
http://us.topshop.com/webapp/wcs/st...980&langId=-1&categoryId=&parent_category_rn=

It fits so well. I cannot wait to wear it.


----------



## cookie03

3 separate orders chock full of goodies from shopbop's sale in the last 2 days, including a DvF dress i've wanted for awhile... online shopping at work is my worst vice!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

My black blazer finally arrived, got it from Nordies... love it! and with my Coach Black Croc Maggie!


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> My black blazer finally arrived, got it from Nordies... love it! and with my Coach Black Croc Maggie!



You look FANTASTIC!!! I love that blazer, and you paired it awesome w/ the tee + jeans! Congrats on a great purchase my friend!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> You look FANTASTIC!!! I love that blazer, and you paired it awesome w/ the tee + jeans! Congrats on a great purchase my friend!


Awww thanks V! I was looking for the perfect blazer and I found it! Can't wait to pair it up w/so many things!  Definitely a "must-have" in every wardrobe!


----------



## kelbell35

CoachGirl12 said:


> My black blazer finally arrived, got it from Nordies... love it! and with my Coach Black Croc Maggie!




That blazer looks perfect on you!  And your hair looks gorgeous, too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

kelbell35 said:


> That blazer looks perfect on you! And your hair looks gorgeous, too!


Thanks kelbell35!


----------



## pchan2802

True Religion Julie Disco Big T in Dark Lovestruck






And Danier leather jacket.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Love your purchases pchan! Off topic, but I love your Trevi! Thats my HG!


----------



## kiki119

CoachGirl12 said:


> Super cute!


 
I got the same dress in Pink/Navy - it's adorable 

it looks stunning on ya


----------



## Dabyachunv

I snagged this today

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T1MYJ

recently though I have been buying winter clothes, sweaters, and my first pair of sweat pants.


----------



## wis3ly

CoachGirl12 said:


> My black blazer finally arrived, got it from Nordies... love it! and with my Coach Black Croc Maggie!


 
I'm loving the blazer.


----------



## jellybebe

I got a pair of J Brand pencil lightweight jeans in Shadow today! Love them, so comfy and flattering! I hope they don't stretch too much.


----------



## jellybebe

pchan2802 said:


> True Religion Julie Disco Big T in Dark Lovestruck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Danier leather jacket.



Ooh I've been eyeing these jeans but am unsure of the contrast of the super-light stitching and dark denim. How do you like them?


----------



## carvedwords

Can't wait to get these [Genetic James Recessive Ankle Skinnys]!!


----------



## pchan2802

@ CoachGirl12 :Thanks!
@ Jellybebe : Most my TR jeans are dark wash w/ white stitching so I they look totally fine to me.But I love the fit of these skinny pair.They really make me look skinner.HTH.


----------



## Tangerine

carvedwords said:


> Can't wait to get these [Genetic James Recessive Ankle Skinnys]!!
> 
> g-images.amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/genet/genet2006018486/genet2006018486_prod_zoom_front_v1_m56577569831646789_254x500.jpg



Those are unbelievable!


----------



## CoachGirl12

wis3ly said:


> I'm loving the blazer.


Thanks hun! Its actually really comfortable...not sure if you can see, but there is a pocket up on the top of the blazer, then there are two pockets on the side... its very casual but dressy... I plan to possibly get a grey one in it too!


----------



## jmcadon

CoachGirl12 said:


> My black blazer finally arrived, got it from Nordies... love it! and with my Coach Black Croc Maggie!


 Very cute!  I was looking at that blazer, too.  How is the quality?


----------



## Designer_Love

a tee shirt from hollister and a pair of jeans, cords and a skirt from old navy.


----------



## LVoeMe

Well, it wasn't for me, but here's a picture of my daughter and her new juicy motorcycle hoodie  I saw it on the rack and just thought of her!


----------



## CoachGirl12

jmcadon said:


> Very cute!  I was looking at that blazer, too.  How is the quality?


The quality is great! The material is thicker so thats always good!


----------



## CoachGirl12

LVoeMe said:


> Well, it wasn't for me, but here's a picture of my daughter and her new juicy motorcycle hoodie  I saw it on the rack and just thought of her!


Super cute hoodie!!


----------



## Schientist

More Victoria's Secret Kate pants! I'm in love with them.


----------



## Dabyachunv

So, even though I'm on a ban, I just couldn't resist....


My first pair of Stewart Weitzman shoes....





These nine west slides, the heel is about 2.5 inches, and they are so comfy, plus the color...





This seven for all Mankind top, in the dressing room as the pics in my mirror looked crappy. (excuse the blue bra)
Front:




Back:


----------



## pisdapisda79




----------



## CoachGirl12

pisdapisda79 said:


>


Love this! Super cute!


----------



## jmcadon

I just got this super cute Richard Tyler dress for the holidays!


----------



## dramakitten

Black leather Balenciaga leggings!


----------



## kelbell35

jmcadon said:


> I just got this super cute Richard Tyler dress for the holidays!



That dress is gorgeous and looks like it will be perfect for the holidays!  This makes me want to go out and buy a dress for the holidays, too!


----------



## Prada_Princess

dramakitten - they sound lovely


----------



## k*d

Not exactly clothing, but I just got my bridal lingerie!


----------



## jmcadon

kelbell35 said:


> That dress is gorgeous and looks like it will be perfect for the holidays! This makes me want to go out and buy a dress for the holidays, too!


 Thanks sweetie...I am going to a car club event at the Monterey Bay  Aquarium in California...they have rented it for the night!  They have dinner there with the tables set up in front of the huge shark tank...


----------



## NoraV

I just picked up my first pair of Blank jeans. A pair in black with studs on the back pockets and ankle zips.

I also got this LaRok dress and Lauren Moshi top.


----------



## hairsprayhead

k*d said:


> Not exactly clothing, but I just got my bridal lingerie!



Ohhhh, how gorgeous!  And I just love Agent Provocateur- you're going to cherish that sucker for a long time.  I have the Love set in black and I just...well, love it.


----------



## hairsprayhead

My most recent purchase:






This Rachel Rachel Roy blazer.  It won't ship until 11/5, though.  I don't want to wait that lonnnng.


----------



## GossipGirl27

Catherine Malandrino Asymmetric Panel Dress and Anthropologie's Button Duo Dress.


----------



## NoraV

hairsprayhead said:


> My most recent purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Rachel Rachel Roy blazer.  It won't ship until 11/5, though.  I don't want to wait that lonnnng.



I wouldn't be able to wait! That is a really unique blazer. Love it!


----------



## k*d

Thanks hairsprayhead!  Love that blazer too.  

dramakitten:  Your leggings sound HOT!


----------



## annemerrick

Just bought this gorgeous Yigal Azrouel dress....the color is amazing.  It doesn't look very good on the hanger though!  I am thinking of having the sleeves removed.  Hmmmm....


----------



## wis3ly

hairsprayhead said:


> My most recent purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Rachel Rachel Roy blazer. It won't ship until 11/5, though. I don't want to wait that lonnnng.


 
Love this!


----------



## inverved

annemerrick said:


> Just bought this gorgeous Yigal Azrouel dress....the color is amazing.  It doesn't look very good on the hanger though!  I am thinking of having the sleeves removed.  Hmmmm....



This dress looks really nice!

Now that you mentioned it, it would look even better sleeveless. It would be easier to wear.

Still a nice dress though.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Hairsprayhead - that This Rachel Rachel Roy blazer is just... WOW!!!


----------



## Brina

I bought the Seven for all mankind straight leg jeans in Havasu:

http://www.poshstyle.com/7forallmastl.html


----------



## MissPrivé

Just ordered:

Stella McCartney Skinny White Print Jeans

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/49567

DKNY Moore Sequined Sneakers

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/60003

Christian Louboutin Studded Pigalle 100

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/48570

Hope so much everything will fit me! I'm always insecure about the sizes...


----------



## queenvictoria2

Eeek! Just bought a pair of $350 Prps Jeans from shopbop for 70% off! 
Got them for $105   ...... please please please let them be a perfect fit


----------



## diane_lexus

This seven for all Mankind top, in the dressing room as the pics in my mirror looked crappy. (excuse the blue bra)
Front:




Back:



[/QUOTE]


LOVE LOVE LOVE this blouse!!


----------



## MissPrivé

It looks gorgeous on you, Diane!!!!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Thank you  I wore it last night and felt classy and sexy.  



diane_lexus said:


> This seven for all Mankind top, in the dressing room as the pics in my mirror looked crappy. (excuse the blue bra)
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


 

LOVE LOVE LOVE this blouse!![/QUOTE]


----------



## 23User

A black and white striped button down top from Uniqlo (a Japanese clothing store). It's perfect for the upcoming harsh winter that awaits.


----------



## snoopylaughs

Just a few of many lately D:

Studded long cardigan by french connection, warm and a great cut!

Silk faux-wrap dress by Haven.  Always love a dress with pockets, super comfortable

Vera Wang Lavender Label floral jacket, love at first sight!  I'm surprised at how easily it can be worn over any pants/jeans/shorts.  Not finding difficulty wearing it at all


----------



## kelbell35

^^ Those are some great pieces... I love them all!!


----------



## tillie46

I bought the strapless, Burgundyish Marchesa that Sarah Jessica Parker wore in a Bazaar Magazine spread.  It fits perfectly, and is gorgeous.  By the way.........I got it at Neiman Marcus Last Call, it retailed for about $3,000, I bought it for $220.  Such a deal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow! can we see pics?


----------



## wis3ly

^^ I agree. PICTURES PLEASEEEEEEE!


----------



## snoopylaughs

^ i third this!


----------



## PANda_USC

Juicy Couture Trench Coat(w/ bows on the shoulders) in Camel, size P. $400+ at one of the Juicy boutiques in downtown San Francisco...I really *love* anything with bows or lace on it, ^_^


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

PANda_USC said:


> Juicy Couture Trench Coat(w/ bows on the shoulders) in Camel, size P. $400+ at one of the Juicy boutiques in downtown San Francisco...I really *love* anything with bows or lace on it, ^_^


 


that is soooo cute!


----------



## LVMademoiselle

I got a few things and I hope the pictures work...

http://www.blueheavenboutique.com/kateandkass9.html

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1255369287073

a scarf...
http://www.blueheavenboutique.com/tolani/tolani8.html

http://www.singer22.com/r000747.html

I'm a fan of Fluxus
http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/Fluxus_V_neck_Loose_Fit_Burnout_Tee_p/12157001.htm

this is a great deal!
http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/Fluxus_Roman_Tee_in_Baltic_p/4282.htm

this is very cute and easy to through on
http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/Fluxus_Gray_Gathered_Skirt_p/16176.htm


----------



## vlore

These have been my most recent purchases:

Vince cashmere vest
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1255386572650

Tory Burch leopard cardigan
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3039138...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6023781&P=1

Bread & Butter long dress (but purchased it from Ron Herman for $54!!!)
http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/Bread_Butter_Sleeveless_Long_Dress_p/518d.htm


----------



## MichelleAntonia

PANda_USC said:


> Juicy Couture Trench Coat(w/ bows on the shoulders) in Camel, size P. $400+ at one of the Juicy boutiques in downtown San Francisco...I really *love* anything with bows or lace on it, ^_^




love it! was it on sale or is it new with the fall stuff?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

LVMademoiselle said:


> http://www.singer22.com/r000747.html
> 
> I'm a fan of Fluxus



i love the HoH jewelry! it's tiny bit on the pricey side for, at least for now, but it's all amazing


----------



## PANda_USC

*MichelleAntonia*, it wasn't on sale sadly..I think the coat came out some time in August in preparation for the Fall line.. the jacket is still available in black on Saks and Shopbop(full price)


----------



## vlore

Ok, just got 3 Kain Label tees...I couldn't resist especially at 50% off!!! And they are so soft- luv them!


----------



## LVMademoiselle

MichelleAntonia said:


> i love the HoH jewelry! it's tiny bit on the pricey side for, at least for now, but it's all amazing



It is so worth it.  It's gold plated, so it should last a bit longer and I love her earrings.  I have a few of them and necklaces, braceletts...


----------



## karenab

These cobalt blue boots!!!!!!!!


----------



## sona

David Meister dress , bought it 5 mins ago for a wedding

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1255498258388


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ the link just takes you to the general saks page.  Please repost


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love those boots Karen!


----------



## emmyt1127

PANda_USC said:


> Juicy Couture Trench Coat(w/ bows on the shoulders) in Camel, size P. $400+ at one of the Juicy boutiques in downtown San Francisco...I really *love* anything with bows or lace on it, ^_^



cute coat!


----------



## PANda_USC

*fabulousity*, *michelleantonia*, *emmyt1127*, thank you for the compliments on the coat! I will post modeling pics when I get around to it, : P.


----------



## SaraDK

A sequin blazer from H&M
A black miniskirt with zipper details from Gina Tricot
Purple leather gloves from Topshop
Lace tanktop (no name) 

Love high street stores..


----------



## KristyDarling

It hasn't hit me yet, and I can't believe I can actually say this, but I've just ordered a RICK OWENS LEATHER BIKER JACKET!      I am generally a thrifty shopper and rarely splurge like this....in fact, I can say that besides the SWORD jacket I got earlier this year, this is the only "high fashion" item of clothing I've ever gotten. But I feel this will be a classic staple in my wardrobe for years to come. I haven't gotten an email confirming shipment yet and I hope it's still in stock...and I hope it FITS!  Until then, here she is in all her glory:












It's from Net-A-Porter, and it was the last size 38 in stock. I believe Luisaviaroma still has 38s though. I'm relieved to say that the extreme sticker shock sent me into an automatic self-imposed shopping ban for at least the next several months!


----------



## PANda_USC

*kristydarling*, congrats!!! Please post modeling pics when you receive it!


----------



## Tangerine

KristyDarling said:


> It hasn't hit me yet, and I can't believe I can actually say this, but I've just ordered a RICK OWENS LEATHER BIKER JACKET!      I am generally a thrifty shopper and rarely splurge like this....in fact, I can say that besides the SWORD jacket I got earlier this year, this is the only "high fashion" item of clothing I've ever gotten. But I feel this will be a classic staple in my wardrobe for years to come. I haven't gotten an email confirming shipment yet and I hope it's still in stock...and I hope it FITS!  Until then, here she is in all her glory:
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/49950/49950_in_l.jpg



Wow that is AWESOME. I've been wanting on of these, its unbelievable! If there is anything to make a huge splurge on its this!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Congrats!



KristyDarling said:


> It hasn't hit me yet, and I can't believe I can actually say this, but I've just ordered a RICK OWENS LEATHER BIKER JACKET!     I am generally a thrifty shopper and rarely splurge like this....in fact, I can say that besides the SWORD jacket I got earlier this year, this is the only "high fashion" item of clothing I've ever gotten. But I feel this will be a classic staple in my wardrobe for years to come. I haven't gotten an email confirming shipment yet and I hope it's still in stock...and I hope it FITS! Until then, here she is in all her glory:
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/49950/49950_in_l.jpg
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/49950/49950_ou_l.jpg
> 
> It's from Net-A-Porter, and it was the last size 38 in stock. I believe Luisaviaroma still has 38s though. I'm relieved to say that the extreme sticker shock sent me into an automatic self-imposed shopping ban for at least the next several months!


----------



## indi3r4

OMG!! 
this is HAWT!!





KristyDarling said:


> It hasn't hit me yet, and I can't believe I can actually say this, but I've just ordered a RICK OWENS LEATHER BIKER JACKET!      I am generally a thrifty shopper and rarely splurge like this....in fact, I can say that besides the SWORD jacket I got earlier this year, this is the only "high fashion" item of clothing I've ever gotten. But I feel this will be a classic staple in my wardrobe for years to come. I haven't gotten an email confirming shipment yet and I hope it's still in stock...and I hope it FITS!  Until then, here she is in all her glory:
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/49950/49950_in_l.jpg
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/49950/49950_ou_l.jpg
> 
> It's from Net-A-Porter, and it was the last size 38 in stock. I believe Luisaviaroma still has 38s though. I'm relieved to say that the extreme sticker shock sent me into an automatic self-imposed shopping ban for at least the next several months!


----------



## snoopylaughs

^ congrats!!  that is definitely an awesome purchase


----------



## chunkymonkey

Loeffler Randall boots





Vince cashmere sweater


----------



## Tutu

I've been a naughty little girl... I bought a LV dress, Giambattista Valli dress pants, Vanessa Bruno silk slacks and an incredibly soft Vanessa Bruno tee. Tee-hee!


----------



## MissPrivé

KristyDarling I have to admit I'm more than just jealous!!! OMG you're a lucky lady... Have fun with it and post pics soon!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Miu Miu dress, crossing my fingers it fits as I ordered it online:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Love the jacket Kristy!


----------



## KristyDarling

Thank you, ladies!  It's supposed to arrive on Tuesday. I will definitely post modeling pics!


----------



## wis3ly

^^^ YESSS..waiting for those...

@Tutu. Model picssss!!!


----------



## windy

My most favorite recent purchase and true "find" is a Valentino R.E.D. pink leather jacket with matching fur collar.  I found it at TJ Maxx Runway section.  It was a "Past Season", but I don't care.  It is a true beauty!  I love the pink.  It is an unexpected color on leather and fur.


----------



## hairsprayhead

PANda_USC said:


> Juicy Couture Trench Coat(w/ bows on the shoulders) in Camel, size P. $400+ at one of the Juicy boutiques in downtown San Francisco...I really *love* anything with bows or lace on it, ^_^



LOVE this coat!


----------



## hairsprayhead

chunkymonkey said:


> Loeffler Randall boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince cashmere sweater



Hey there, lovely lady!  I need pictures of you wearing the boots plz.


----------



## vlore

Tory Burch 'Filis' cardi:


----------



## GossipGirl27

Grey Saks cashmere-lined leather gloves

bottle green Ali Ro dress 

Anthropologie Button Duo dress


----------



## mayen120

from Saks FF

Burberry toggle coat


----------



## wis3ly

^^ Love it!!


----------



## NoraV

Moschino umbrella, Geren Ford silk top, and Vince sweater coat (I got the last small)!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

mayen120 said:


> from Saks FF
> 
> Burberry toggle coat





are they having a sale


----------



## mayen120

MichelleAntonia said:


> are they having a sale


 

yes! friends and family......25% off


----------



## indi3r4

got 3 dresses from bebe


----------



## allihendry

I'm loving everything I'm seeing! Great taste of style =]


----------



## MichelleAntonia

indi3r4 said:


> got 3 dresses from bebe
> View attachment 911885
> View attachment 911886
> View attachment 911887




i was JUSt looking at the first one in the store and admiring it!


----------



## indi3r4

what a coincidence!  i've been going back and forth with it, whether to get the blue or the black.. lo and behold, the black one went on sale online! i bought it right away..


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^it wasn't on sale in store!


----------



## plumaplomb

Love the toggle coat!! Everyone needs one.


----------



## PANda_USC

Just bought my first Herve Leger dress, a pink gradation tube bandage dress!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^lookin good!


----------



## indi3r4

that herve leger looks so good on you! 


MichelleAntonia said:


> ^it wasn't on sale in store!


i know! and instore refused to match the online price


----------



## juneping

PANda_USC said:


> Just bought my first Herve Leger dress, a pink gradation tube bandage dress!



wow...flat stomach...


----------



## amusic20

Yesterday got a purple down coat from EMS -- never thought I'd be in that store, let alone buy something!


----------



## sammieee

A tweed dress from Banana Republic for winter!  Looks very cute with boots or heels

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50129&vid=1&pid=689948


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i always admire their dresses


----------



## hairsprayhead

sammieee said:


> A tweed dress from Banana Republic for winter!  Looks very cute with boots or heels
> 
> http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50129&vid=1&pid=689948



Oh wow!  Great dress- I might have to go check that one out!


----------



## hairsprayhead

PANda_USC said:


> Just bought my first Herve Leger dress, a pink gradation tube bandage dress!


STUNNING!  That dress fits you like a glove!


----------



## Stephanie***

PANda_USC said:


> Just bought my first Herve Leger dress, a pink gradation tube bandage dress!


 
_You look great, _*PANda_USC*_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

The jacket is new but no brand. I like that jacket so much!!!


----------



## wis3ly

^^Very cool

Great dress Panda!


----------



## PANda_USC

*michelleantonia*, thank you! meow!

*juneping*, hehe..thanks for the compliment on my tummy. I am surprised it stays flat, since I eat like a PigBearCowDog(nickname my dbf gave me) : P.

*hairsprayhead*, thank you dear!! I feel really odd in it though..not used to wearing things this skin tight...

*stephanie****, thank you Love! I really like that coat you have..it's very old time militaresque/marching band ish, and adorable on you!

*wis3ly*, thank you!!


----------



## Stephanie***

*wis3ley* - thank you girl!

*PANda_USC * - Thank you darling! this looks like a coat i know! but its a short dress (suppose to be a skirt but I wear it as a dress), necklaces, waist belt and of course the jacket. I think its kinda like michael jackson style! ( I'm a fan of MJ)


----------



## PANda_USC

*stephanie*, oh! That means you're in love with those CL's that Janet Jackson and Co. wore for MJ's tribute performance? Sparkly and silver? hehehe


----------



## jadecee

Panda - the HL looks fab on you!

Stephanie - very cool jacket.  I like the way you styled it with a skirt/dress instead of pants.

This is my most recent purchase.  So lucky that my local store re-stocked this and I snagged it immediately in my size!



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Loves it!


----------



## flashy.stems

today i bought 2 pairs of earnest sewn jeans on my break! woohoo!


----------



## PANda_USC

*jadecee*, thank you! Hopefully I can find a time to actually WEAR it..the dbf doesn't care to go out with lots of people..: le sigh:


----------



## jadecee

haha - I hear you.  My dbf also prefers staying home rather than going out - my comfy clothes definitely get more wear than my party outfits!


----------



## sammieee

hairsprayhead said:


> Oh wow!  Great dress- I might have to go check that one out!



Ohhh you should!    The only sizes left in my store when I snagged it were a couple 10s and one 6.  The SA said they sold very fast once they put them on the floor.  

Now to figure out what to wear over it...


----------



## MissPrivé

I have to admit, I got the Rick Owens blister leather bike jacket, too! I fell in love with it when i saw kristydarlings post and i know somebody working at the store!  I got 50 %! Hope you don't mind, jacket twin! :s


----------



## snoopylaughs

^ that's an awesome employee discount


----------



## MissIndependent

New sequin dress


----------



## LABAG

MissIndependent said:


> New sequin dress


 Love that Sequin dress-looks fab on you, I would love one for my Christmas Party at a Cigar Room  in a local Casino, with piano player and fireplace and all,i look am looking forward to it(they have the best steaks for miles). May I ask where you got it from?


----------



## MissIndependent

LABAG said:


> Love that Sequin dress-looks fab on you, I would love one for my Christmas Party at a Cigar Room  in a local Casino, with piano player and fireplace and all,i look am looking forward to it(they have the best steaks for miles). May I ask where you got it from?



Its from a danish highstreet store called Vero Moda


----------



## brigadeiro

Dries Van Noten sequined silk jacket  :


----------



## meganmckenzie

Hey all
      Anne Klein now takes upto 50% off on selected Womens Outerwear/Coats with Free Shipping each


----------



## LABAG

missindependent said:


> its from a danish highstreet store called vero moda


 i wish i  lived over there.... Ill try to find something similiar in the states.


----------



## cclovesluxury

http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=16759&vid=1&pid=673665&scid=673665012

This sweater, which I pair with dark denim skinny jeans and tall whiskey brown frye boots.

PS- How did I not find this thread until now? Love it!


----------



## CoachGirl12

jadecee said:


> Panda - the HL looks fab on you!
> 
> Stephanie - very cool jacket.  I like the way you styled it with a skirt/dress instead of pants.
> 
> This is my most recent purchase.  So lucky that my local store re-stocked this and I snagged it immediately in my size!
> 
> View attachment 913485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves it!


Love this blazer, can I ask where you got it?


----------



## jadecee

^^
Thanks!  I actually got it at Holt Renfrew (Canadian department store like Saks/NM in the U.S.), but I know shopbop.com had it when I was on their site a couple days ago and I got an email from them recently that they're having 15% off their entire site.

The jacket/blazer is by Smythe.  I love the puff sleeve shoulder and the colour combo on this one!  They also have a version that is red tartan & black leather.


----------



## carvedwords

Couldn't pass these up with the 15% code.


----------



## vlore

Got 3 more Kain Label tops...there are sooo comfortable and on sale so I just couldn't resist!


----------



## PANda_USC

*vlore*, how are kainlabel tops? I have been eying their tanks with the front pockets for some time now...


----------



## Bitten

This navy and white top from Moschino Cheap & Chic on Net-a-Porter:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61885

Think it will look very fresh for our Australian summer!


----------



## jellybebe

Finally got the J Brand legging jeans in olympia (soft black). They are definitely not denim - they are made of a very soft lightweight cotton blend and they are not super stretchy like most leggings are, but they fit like skinny jeans and are very flattering. Can't wait to wear them!


----------



## MissPrivé

sounds great jellybebe! I love j brand and i love denim leggins, so this is definitely a good choice!  Post pics when you get them!


----------



## Perfect Day

a Ted Baker shirt from oxfam online reduced £50 to £12


----------



## vlore

PANda_USC said:


> *vlore*, how are kainlabel tops? I have been eying their tanks with the front pockets for some time now...



they are super soft and very comfortable. Definitely loose fitting and a little bit sheer; IMO you don't need to wear a tank top underneath. they have a bit of sheen so it makes them a bit nicer looking than just a regular tee. I wear them a lot with leggings and under blazers. 
fyi, currently on sale at revolve and if you add 'instyle' u get an addtl 20% off the sale price. can't beat that!


----------



## vlore

For my lazy days...never tried '291' so let's see how they work out:


----------



## chunkymonkey

Got these Apepazza boots at Endless w/ 30% Bing Cashback:


----------



## wis3ly

brigadeiro said:


> dries van noten sequined silk jacket  :


 
love!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Went to Gap today and got some awesome final sale deals...

Striped flutter top in Orchid stripe





Floral pintucked blouse & I also got one with a tanish base color





Striped little pocket T - except mine in light purple striped instead of the blue





All for $20.99!!!  I love when Gap has awesome deals.


----------



## PorscheGirl

Balenciaga LBD. It's amazing! For Christmas party!


----------



## ColdSteel

Cute little Vince swing jacket. It's got three snap buttons, 3/4 length sleeves, and only cost $13 at Thrift Town. I knew that I've been saving up that gift card I won for something good!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got this cute jacket! I hope I like it when it arrives!!


----------



## wis3ly

is that forever 21 or something? ^^


----------



## Dabyachunv

I don't know where I'm going to wear it, or what shoes I will wear it with, but I had to get it.  I got it in champagne!


http://www.alexiaadmor.com/d540ss-shimmer-satin-corsage-front-dress-p-371.html


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got this cute jacket! I hope I like it when it arrives!!



Super cute S!!! I really like it...where did u get it?


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Super cute S!!! I really like it...where did u get it?


Forever 21  I hope I like it when I get it!!


----------



## Tutu

All this from asos:

























I'm really excited about the boots, I just hope they match my expectations...


----------



## Tangerine

Tutu said:


> All this from asos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really excited about the boots, I just hope they match my expectations...



Wow love these things!


----------



## carvedwords

Went a little crazy with the new denim markdowns on shopbop... jeans are my weakness!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Those are all hot jeans! I wish I could wear skinnies! Thats what I get for playing too many sports! (too big of calves) LOL


----------



## lorihmatthews

I got this super cute microfleece scarf and hat set last night at Target. The hat was $9.99 and the scarf was $12.99. They are so soft!

They had the gloves too but they were a little big and I thought three pieces would be a bit much.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lori*, rock that leopard print!!!! Love itt! Perfect since it already started getting really chilly in the city..


----------



## vlore

got these JET jeans from shopbop sale. first time purchasing this jeans brand. *fingers crossed*

*carvedwords,* love love your jeans selection. I too sometimes go crazy purchasing jeans.


----------



## carvedwords

vlore - had the Jet jeans you had in my cart, but decided to take them out and just get the 4 I got.  I'm hoping they get marked down a little bit more and then I'll get them.


----------



## GossipGirl27

Navy burberry coat. 

Like this, except longer and navy: 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1256762367231&ev19=2:3


----------



## designergoods

I purchased this cashmere wrap in black...it was on sale!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3030438...ategories+>+Women's+Sale&origin=searchresults


----------



## designergoods

GossipGirl27 said:


> Navy burberry coat.
> 
> Like this, except longer and navy:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1256762367231&ev19=2:3


 
Love the jacket...gorgeous


----------



## VCHIK

I purchased a lot of cold-weather cycling clothes from Sierra Trading Post, they're having a huge sale.


----------



## sillywahine

I started working at a recycled clothing store, and cannot believe the amount of good stuff that comes by! so far I have scored:

Chanel slingbacks for $13.50!!!
Dolce & Gabanna cardigan for $30
Siwy hannah crops for $22
Juicy cashmere zip hoodie for $26

and we currently have a Bottega Venetta leather boots thats being consigned for $375....but hopefully noone buys it so I can buy it when it gets marked down!! sooo excited!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i get all my good stuff at those places!


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just got a couple of goodies!


----------



## Dabyachunv

*CoachGirl12* - the coat is gorg.  Feel free to post where you snagged it from...


----------



## CoachGirl12

Dabyachunv said:


> *CoachGirl12* - the coat is gorg.  Feel free to post where you snagged it from...


haha thanks! its from kohls.com, its simply vera by vera wang... here's the link to it...
http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/lan.../Simply+Vera+Vera+Wang+Ruffle+Wool+Jacket.jsp


----------



## Dabyachunv

CoachGirl12 said:


> haha thanks! its from kohls.com, its simply vera by vera wang... here's the link to it...
> http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/lan.../Simply+Vera+Vera+Wang+Ruffle+Wool+Jacket.jsp


 

Thank you!  Modeling Pics yet?


----------



## Bitten

I like to buy a new dress for Christmas each year and I finally found it! It's a knee length slightly tulip skirted sheath dress from Tara Jarmon in a really bright purple-fuscia silk. AMAZING!


----------



## wis3ly

CoachGirl12 said:


> haha thanks! its from kohls.com, its simply vera by vera wang... here's the link to it...
> http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/lan.../Simply+Vera+Vera+Wang+Ruffle+Wool+Jacket.jsp


 
I wanted to order the jacket but I'm hesitating about ordering online without trying it on. Any chance for model pics?


----------



## wis3ly

sillywahine said:


> I started working at a recycled clothing store, and cannot believe the amount of good stuff that comes by! so far I have scored:
> 
> Chanel slingbacks for $13.50!!!
> Dolce & Gabanna cardigan for $30
> Siwy hannah crops for $22
> Juicy cashmere zip hoodie for $26
> 
> and we currently have a Bottega Venetta leather boots thats being consigned for $375....but hopefully noone buys it so I can buy it when it gets marked down!! sooo excited!


 
Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

CoachGirl12 said:


> I just got a couple of goodies!





Love the coat! My friends and I were just talking yesterday how Kohl's never has anything good anymore, LOL! but I really like this


----------



## CoachGirl12

wis3ly said:


> I wanted to order the jacket but I'm hesitating about ordering online without trying it on. Any chance for model pics?


I just ordered it last night, but will definitely post modeling pics once I get it!


----------



## vlore

*coachgirl,* Hi S!!! I love the black jacket...you HAVE to post pics! And the second shirt looks so flowy and comfy! Me likey! 

Me, another *Kain label* top!!! 
They are great for wearing w/ cardis! 
http://www.chickdowntown.com/viewproduct.asp?ID=129205


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *coachgirl,* Hi S!!! I love the black jacket...you HAVE to post pics! And the second shirt looks so flowy and comfy! Me likey!
> 
> Me, another *Kain label* top!!!
> They are great for wearing w/ cardis!
> http://www.chickdowntown.com/viewproduct.asp?ID=129205


Thanks V! I will definitely post pics when I get it... should be this week sometime (I hope!) I love that tank, it looks so comfortable!!


----------



## mawygrrl23

Bought these 2 items today.


----------



## MissPrivé

Just bought this amazing dress on NAP today!  It was the last one in my size!


----------



## Designer_Love




----------



## agart245

MissPrivé;12984413 said:
			
		

> Just bought this amazing dress on NAP today!  It was the last one in my size!



This dress is stunning!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

MissPrivé;12984413 said:
			
		

> Just bought this amazing dress on NAP today!  It was the last one in my size!









  OMG, it's breathtaking.  Who is it by?


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Love the boots *ChunkyMonkey*.

I can't wait to see the modelling pics too *Coachgirl*.  The coat looks great and the second top is lovely.  Is it simply vera too? I didn't see it on the site.


----------



## MissPrivé

WhitleyGilbert said:


> OMG, it's breathtaking. Who is it by?


 
It's Rachel Gilbert!


----------



## CoachGirl12

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Love the boots *ChunkyMonkey*.
> 
> I can't wait to see the modelling pics too *Coachgirl*.  The coat looks great and the second top is lovely.  Is it simply vera too? I didn't see it on the site.


I'll definitely post pics when I receive it! The second top is actually Lauren Conrad... It looks cute in the pic, hopefully it will be cute on!


----------



## luckyblonde3295

MissPrivé;12984413 said:
			
		

> Just bought this amazing dress on NAP today!  It was the last one in my size!


 
This dress is STUNNING!!


----------



## Lec8504

I love your dress missprive!  I need to go on NAP more often...this dress would've been the perfect "birthday" dress for me.


----------



## wis3ly

MissPrivé;12984413 said:
			
		

> Just bought this amazing dress on NAP today!  It was the last one in my size!


 
Very purtyyyyyy.. MODEL PICS! MODEL PICS!


----------



## inverved

In the last week...

*By Malene Birger navy wool cardigan*





*Markus Lupfer grey and blush striped wool sweater*





*French Connection black wool slim pants*





*Larsen Gray black wool tux vest*


----------



## juneping

mawygrrl23 said:


> Bought these 2 items today.



these two are hot...i like the one on the left particularly.


----------



## mawygrrl23

Thanks Juneping 

Went to Old Navy today to use my 30% coupon and bought this bf blazer. Pretty good deal.


----------



## wis3ly

poster said NAP ^


----------



## MissPrivé

Hey Ladies! Thank you so much for your nice words about my new dress!  It should arrive today.  I will post modeling pics asap... To answer some questions: It's Rachel Gilbert and i bought it on net a porter. There are still some in stock (especially on NAP US)!


----------



## CoachGirl12

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got this cute jacket! I hope I like it when it arrives!!


My jacket arrived yesterday and it didn't fit right... plus it wasn't really that thick, so its going back! Darn, I really liked this coat too! Thats what I get from ordering online! I hate that! LOL


----------



## MissPrivé

I'm so sorry to hear that Couchgirl!  I really hate it, too, when i have to send stuff from online orders back!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CoachGirl12 said:


> My jacket arrived yesterday and it didn't fit right... plus it wasn't really that thick, so its going back! Darn, I really liked this coat too! Thats what I get from ordering online! I hate that! LOL


 

that's too bad, seems like most of the jackets from there are pretty thin.


----------



## CoachGirl12

MissPrivé;13001784 said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry to hear that Couchgirl!  I really hate it, too, when i have to send stuff from online orders back!


Yeah I know, I hate it too, I was almost thinking about just going to Forever21 and just exchanging it for a couple of shirts instead of doing the whole shipping back... kind of a hassle!


~Fabulousity~ said:


> that's too bad, seems like most of the jackets from there are pretty thin.


Yeah I've never ordered or really tried on their coats... now I know what size I need to get for next time and also that they are going to be on the thinner side no matter what... o well!


----------



## Vinyl

All from Forever21:


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> My jacket arrived yesterday and it didn't fit right... plus it wasn't really that thick, so its going back! Darn, I really liked this coat too! Thats what I get from ordering online! I hate that! LOL



That sucks!!! Sorry my friend...keep searching and you might find something similar in another brand. I will keep my eyes open too.


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> That sucks!!! Sorry my friend...keep searching and you might find something similar in another brand. I will keep my eyes open too.


Thanks V! Yeah I'll probably just go to the store and do an exchange instead of mailing it back...


----------



## KristyDarling

Just ordered this from Nordstrom.com: Nanette Lepore's Flirtin' Jacket. Paid full-price, ugh. But I've been REALLY wanting a cropped, tweed jacket. If this ends up being included in the half-yearly women's sale (which I doubt), you can bet I will call back for a price adjustment! I just wanted to snag it before it sold out, since it has sold out at every other department store.


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Thats super pretty Kristy! You will have to post modeling pics when you get it!


----------



## KristyDarling

Thanks, Coachgirl12! I will!


----------



## PANda_USC

*kristy*, another shout out! What a lovely shade of blues!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Panda -- I think you need to get one, too! We should be NL Flirtin' Jacket twins!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*kristy*, ahh, enabler. I would but if it was in charcoal grey. I just looked for it online in a black.grey combo(which I swear I saw a week ago and now cant find)...I cant wear royal blues...or most blue shades for that matter, haha. I will live vicariously through you!


----------



## GossipGirl27

J Crew Wool Professional Blazer (black and white)
Kate Spade lips-noelle blouse
Tory Burch logo shirt (black and gold)


----------



## pisdapisda79

Bought this skirt:



For the summer:






http://www.missguided.co.uk/images/Wendy.jpg


----------



## materialgurl

^ cute shorts!! where are they from??


----------



## biana83

Twisted Heart Monarch Tank like the one here but mine turquoise.


----------



## LVobsessed415

purchased a pair of william rast shorts, and 8 items from Juicy Couture


----------



## nelicquele

Just went to the Half Yearly sale today, and bought a Tory Burch denim jacket for $144. It's a size 10 but it fits fine. I'm gonna check the other Nordstrom and see if they have a smaller size, and I might exchange it.


----------



## LVMademoiselle

I got these two weeks ago...

I got this in large because it fits small
http://www.singer22.com/ophellia.html

I got this in medium because the fit is perfect to size
http://www.singer22.com/tolcam.html

I will be getting this soon and it fits perfect to your size
http://www.singer22.com/7117.html


----------



## pisdapisda79

It's a website in the UK, here's the link:
http://www.missguided.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=26&products_id=249



materialgurl said:


> ^ cute shorts!! where are they from??


----------



## uhkiwi

these are from october

(faux) leather dress from H&M 






alexander mcqueen skull scarf


----------



## shesnochill

^ I  that faux leather dress!~


----------



## lil_peanut

Haute Hippie gray sweater coat (75% off at local boutique!)
2 pairs of Paige jeans from Gilt
2 pairs of J Brands from Gilt


----------



## CoachGirl12

CoachGirl12 said:


> I just got a couple of goodies!


YAY, my stuff is most likely to arrive tomorrow, I'll post pics tomorrow ::crossing fingers that everything fits!::


----------



## LVMademoiselle

I love your blazer *CoachGirl12*


----------



## CoachGirl12

LVMademoiselle said:


> I love your blazer *CoachGirl12*


Thanks LV! I hope I love it as much as the picture! LOL


----------



## wis3ly

^^Can't wait for the model pics!


----------



## k*d

Got this mini dress.  It has long sleeves instead of the short pictured here.


----------



## LVMademoiselle

wis3ly said:


> ^^Can't wait for the model pics!



Same here!  That is blazer is a staple to anyone's wardrobe.


----------



## Dabyachunv

CoachGirl12 said:


> YAY, my stuff is most likely to arrive tomorrow, I'll post pics tomorrow ::crossing fingers that everything fits!::


 

Did you know that it is completly sold out? Uh huh I checked.  Who here bought it?  Did it come yet btw?  The jacket was an amazing find btw!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Wow I'm surprised its sold out!


----------



## Tangerine

k*d said:


> Got this mini dress.  It has long sleeves instead of the short pictured here.



This is amazing!


----------



## Prada_Princess

K*d - nice dress
UHKiwiw - I'm liking the faux leather dress but I fear faux leather be too hot n sticky, whereas real leather let's your body breathe. Still, nice style.


----------



## lilflobowl

This is amazing! I love it!
Who's the designer?



k*d said:


> Got this mini dress.  It has long sleeves instead of the short pictured here.


----------



## k*d

Thanks everyone!  The dress is by Jen Kao.


----------



## vlore

- couple of DKNY tees 
- DKNY gray merino wool dress 
- 2 men's plaid shirts from the GAP (to pair w/ my leggings!!!)
- JCrew 'Trentino Cabin' cardigan in camel (btw, soooo soft)


----------



## CoachGirl12

Bad news, just got my package today, everything was too big.. I think I'm bigger than I actually am LOL, otherwise the sizing is WAY off on Kohls.com, thats why I HATE ordering stuff online! BTW, LC Collection runs WAY big like others have said... definitely order down a size or two...


----------



## carousel eyes

Just bought this gorgeous jacquard skirt from UO!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

vlore said:


> - JCrew 'Trentino Cabin' cardigan in camel (btw, soooo soft)
> View attachment 931115
> View attachment 931116
> 
> View attachment 931117



i LOVE that cardigan! i'm hoping it's on a good sale in a few weeks


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Bad news, just got my package today, everything was too big.. I think I'm bigger than I actually am LOL, otherwise the sizing is WAY off on Kohls.com, thats why I HATE ordering stuff online! BTW, LC Collection runs WAY big like others have said... definitely order down a size or two...



Oh no!!! Yeah, ordering online without actually knowing how a label runs is a pain in the neck! Hopefully they have everything in your correct size! *fingers crossed*


----------



## vlore

MichelleAntonia said:


> i LOVE that cardigan! i'm hoping it's on a good sale in a few weeks



oh my gosh, I too was hoping it would go on sale, but when I saw it sold out online I freaked. Went rushing to my local store and they basically had like 2 left. I couldn't let it go!!!


----------



## emmyt1127

carousel eyes said:


> Just bought this gorgeous jacquard skirt from UO!



cute skirt


----------



## wis3ly

carousel eyes said:


> Just bought this gorgeous jacquard skirt from UO!


 
Amazingg!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Two pairs of jeans from Revolve:

AG Club flare jeans:





James Jeans Twiggy leggings in China Doll:





I also got 2 sweaters, 1 long-sleeved tee, and 1 short-sleeved tee from Ann Taylor Loft. I've never bought anything from them before, but the prices are unbeatable and I think they are a good place to go for tailored, and classic yet updated basics. ATL seems like a J. Crew "lite."


----------



## essential

I finally got this coat and I am in love~


----------



## LVMademoiselle

I took a chance to order from Alloy...
Here is what I got

http://store.alloy.com/item.do?categoryID=2101&itemID=51137&sizeFilter=&colorFilter=&brandFilter=

http://store.alloy.com/item.do?itemID=50681&mybuyscid=6300292460&cmpid=MBRecm

Both reviews indicate that the material is cheap, thin and one said that it wrinkles a lot.  Oh well.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Really like this coat where is it from?



essential said:


> I finally got this coat and I am in love~


----------



## vlore

I had been looking for a 'marbled' sweater/cardi forever, and I was so happy when I saw this one and on sale!!!
*DVF 'Malia' Sweater*


----------



## plumaplomb

Awesome buys lately TPFers!!


----------



## KristyDarling

OMG Vlore -- I saw that on sale too but it wasn't available in my size. I was really bummed! What a great acquisition! A wardrobe staple.


----------



## KristyDarling

KristyDarling said:


> Just ordered this from Nordstrom.com: Nanette Lepore's Flirtin' Jacket. Paid full-price, ugh. But I've been REALLY wanting a cropped, tweed jacket. If this ends up being included in the half-yearly women's sale (which I doubt), you can bet I will call back for a price adjustment! I just wanted to snag it before it sold out, since it has sold out at every other department store.



I'm afraid this jacket will have to go back. You can't tell at all from the picture but apparently NL took part in the "strong shoulders" trend with this piece. With my short little neck, and with the huge shoulder pads, I seriously look like a quarterback.  Otherwise it is utterly beautiful. Sigh.


----------



## vlore

KristyDarling said:


> OMG Vlore -- I saw that on sale too but it wasn't available in my size. I was really bummed! What a great acquisition! A wardrobe staple.



Thank you *kristydarling!!!* I haven't seen it IRL so I hope I love it! 

Sooo sorry to hear about your NL mishap! That's terrible but keep on searching, I am sure u will end up finding the perfect tweed jacket!!!


----------



## essential

pisdapisda79 said:


> Really like this coat where is it from?



It's from Zara~


----------



## KristyDarling

vlore said:


> Thank you *kristydarling!!!*
> Sooo sorry to hear about your NL mishap! That's terrible but keep on searching, I am sure u will end up finding the perfect tweed jacket!!!



Yeah, my perfect tweed jacket is out there and the label says "CHANEL."   A purchase like that is several years out, though!


----------



## m-s-m-d

I'm always prepared for my annual company holiday party and I recently got this.
(Wish the blond and long legs were for sale too )


----------



## KristyDarling

Love it, MSMD!


----------



## queenvictoria2

I bought this Vince Cardigan on sale 40% off at Nordstrom  I bought a Small and it is super cute on!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3053429?Category=&Search=True&SearchType=guidednav&keyword=VINCE+in+All+Categories+%3E+Women%27s+Apparel&origin=searchresults


----------



## dmitchell15

I got a floral cardigan, a purple 3/4 sleeve t-shirt, black dress with ruffles on the front, and Anna Sui black shirt with puff sleeves made of lace from target.


----------



## vlore

*J Crew 'Ruffled Celosia' cardigan *


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *J Crew 'Ruffled Celosia' cardigan *


Love that cardigan V! So pretty!


----------



## GossipGirl27

Milly Colorblock Dress

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1257986569156&ev19=1:16


----------



## wis3ly

@vlore! Pretty cardigan!


----------



## shopalot

GossipGirl27 said:


> Milly Colorblock Dress
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1257986569156&ev19=1:16



I love this dress! It's fabulous


----------



## shopalot

KristyDarling said:


> I'm afraid this jacket will have to go back. You can't tell at all from the picture but apparently NL took part in the "strong shoulders" trend with this piece. With my short little neck, and with the huge shoulder pads, I seriously look like a quarterback.  Otherwise it is utterly beautiful. Sigh.



Kristy, I'm so sad for you that you have to return this jacket, I knew how much you wanted it.   But just think of how much more other great things that you'll be able to purchase.


----------



## KristyDarling

shopalot said:


> Kristy, I'm so sad for you that you have to return this jacket, I knew how much you wanted it.   But just think of how much more other great things that you'll be able to purchase.


You enabler, you!  I really should just be happy that the money is back on my credit card, but now I've got my eye on something else. Elizabeth and James has this awesome shrug......

I'm TERRIBLE!!!!


----------



## lil_peanut

Two pairs of Seven Jeans from the 40% off sale. 
I REALLY need to stop buying jeans!


----------



## Pinkdancer

I bought this dress. I really shouldn't be shopping, but it was marked down to $42 and I love dresses, so I decided to get it.


----------



## GossipGirl27

shopalot said:


> I love this dress! It's fabulous



Thanks! I saw it, fell in love, and bought it immediately. I'm wearing it as we speak, actually.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

vlore said:


> *J Crew 'Ruffled Celosia' cardigan *




i absolutely LOVE jcrew cardigans!


----------



## KristyDarling

Vlore: Loooove J Crew cardies! Good choice!

Pinkdancer: cute dress! Love the vibrant colors.

Dang it, I just can't resist a good sale. But I'm convincing myself that these 7FAM jeans are a reward for reaching my goal weight and staying at it for a month now.  

http://www.7forallmankind.com/store/productdetails.aspx?productid=1012

http://www.7forallmankind.com/store/productdetails.aspx?productid=1000


----------



## Lib

QueenVictoria2:


http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3053429?...=searchresults 


I love this cardigan. Nordstroms only has med & lg left. Bergdorf Goodman has this on sale as well, $177 instead of $174 and they have smaller sizes. Just bought one too.


----------



## Ania

I got a navy coat and two dresses (one simple black, the other gunmetal gray and embelished) from Zara... I love that shop!


----------



## vlore

Thanks ladies! JCrew does have beautiful cardis.

Today purchased some more *Kain Label* tees (charcoal + black)


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just bought my first pair of Hudson Jeans! I got the skinnies, hopefully they fit because I really need a good pair of skinnies!


----------



## vlore

*Coachgirl,* Nice jeans!!! I have never purchased that brand...let me know hot it goes! I love skinnies! And u can pair them w/ those gorgy boots u have


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> *Coachgirl,* Nice jeans!!! I have never purchased that brand...let me know hot it goes! I love skinnies! And u can pair them w/ those gorgy boots u have


I'll definitely let you know how they fit! I actually ended up returning those boots... didn't want to deal w/the suede... I actually have about 5 pairs of boots in mind that I may get, so I'm crossing my toes and fingers that these fit!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Coachgirl -- awesome Hudsons! You just cannot go wrong with that brand. Hudsons are my FAVE denim brand!


----------



## Vinyl

vlore said:


> - 2 men's plaid shirts from the GAP (to pair w/ my leggings!!!)
> View attachment 931116



Hey, vlore, I love this plaid shirt!  What size did you get for that "oversized" but not to much fit?  I'm typically a medium in tops, should I get an x-small or small in men's?


----------



## flashy.stems

jbrands aritzia
fur vest (talula) aritzia


----------



## vlore

Vinyl said:


> Hey, vlore, I love this plaid shirt!  What size did you get for that "oversized" but not to much fit?  I'm typically a medium in tops, should I get an x-small or small in men's?



*Hi Vinyl!*
I got the small; there was no x-small. I think u will be ok with this size. I am usually an S in Gap Women but these shirts are pretty loose on me, but they do look cute. Good luck!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just ordered a flannel shirt





And a cute scarf


----------



## xlana

I've been bad lately!! Here are my most recent purchases:

Here is my BIG splurge!! Juicy Couture Lana Wool Coat (the coat has the same name as me!! LOL)





5 inch Steve Madden studded platform heels! I love them


----------



## Luv n bags

Just got these boots in grey suede.  So comfy!

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7450883/c/60.html?gclid=CP34xIjAjp4CFSWlagodlEXRnw


----------



## MichelleAntonia

xlana said:


> I've been bad lately!! Here are my most recent purchases:
> 
> Here is my BIG splurge!! Juicy Couture Lana Wool Coat (the coat has the same name as me!! LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 inch Steve Madden studded platform heels! I love them


wow, great stuff!


----------



## Lec8504

bought this during the bloomingdales F&F sale..sooo happy!  Especially since it's super warm and looks super flattering on.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Lec8504 said:


> bought this during the bloomingdales F&F sale..sooo happy!  Especially since it's super warm and looks super flattering on.


Super cute!!


----------



## queenvictoria2

cute coat! I want one with a fur hood also


----------



## shesnochill

*xlana*, that coat and those pumps are amazing! where can i find the coat!?


----------



## Lec8504

Thanks coachgirl and queenvictoria!

I love that the the fur part is removable...I'm actually dressed almost exactly like the model today hahaha..and it totally wasn't even on purpose :/


----------



## xlana

*MichelleAntonia* thank you!! The jacket looks more impressive in person that in the photos though!!

*Anna*: The jacket is from Juicy Couture! They should carry it in all their stores, it's called the "Lana Jacket" (pretty funny eh!? LOL).


----------



## wis3ly

That fur hood IS DA BOMB!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Such nice choices! I bought this jacket after deliberating for weeks!


----------



## Dabyachunv

I purchased these today, still haven't figured out how I'm going to justify it....

http://www.7forallmankind.com/Bootcut_in_Nakita/pd/np/93/p/1011.html


----------



## wis3ly

^^By wearing it every single day.


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ Hmm you may have a point there


----------



## lilflobowl

*Lec*, love the jacket! Is the fur collar soft & silky?


----------



## vlore

got these *Genetic* Boyfriend jeans (I love bf jeans!!!) And for $68 @ Shopbop


----------



## carvedwords

I got Genetic Skinny & Current/Elliot Skinny jeans for $120 @ Shopbop!!  I can't wait to get them.


----------



## Perfect Day

Lec - your coat is exceptionally nice - congratulations!  That collar looks sooooo soft and warm .  Nice style.


----------



## lil_peanut

I got...you guessed it, more jeans! (Shopbop sale)

J Brand Deal 12" Pencil Leg Jean with Zip in Ink
Current/Elliott The Moto Skinny Jeans in Cloud Wash Night 

Also, from a local boutique:

Sust sweater in a burnt orange color:
http://shop.getsust.com/Cocoon-Cardigan-Sweater-p/093-4001-105.htm

Sust top:
http://shop.getsust.com/product-p/091-1005-200.htm


----------



## carvedwords

OK, so I have to admit I have a jeans addiction.  I must stop after this...  Both are from Revolve.


----------



## KristyDarling

I got this Vince cashmere shrug for 30% off from Tobi (instyle30 promo code):


----------



## roussel

vlore said:


> got these *Genetic* Boyfriend jeans (I love bf jeans!!!) And for $68 @ Shopbop
> View attachment 940344



vlore you'll love those jeans, my favorite pair right now.  nice price too!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just bought a couple of things from AT






This sweater
http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalo...efaultColor=Lake Blue&defaultSizeType=Regular


----------



## vlore

roussel said:


> vlore you'll love those jeans, my favorite pair right now.  nice price too!



Hi *roussel*!!! *wave* 
I can't wait to get them...I am totally addicted to bf jeans! My next pair will be AG 'Joey' in 50s wash 
What have u been up to? Saw u today in the 'Nordies presale' thread...ahhh soooo many shoes!!!!!!


----------



## golden's mom

Balenciagia moto black jacket...that's it for a while!


----------



## wis3ly

carvedwords said:


> OK, so I have to admit I have a jeans addiction. I must stop after this... Both are from Revolve.
> 
> ns2.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/SEVE-WJ552_V2.jpg
> 
> ns1.revolveclothing.com/images/p/r/JBRA-WJ362_V1.jpg


 
Girl, how many jeans do you own in total?


----------



## initialed

I got some new jeans today.
Current/Elliott:





7 For All Mankind:


----------



## Dabyachunv

I think this thread has gone jeans crazy 

....I bought another pair, but in my defense they are for the summer time! I was going through the thread and saw someone in white jeans and it did me in, I bought these Anlo Brooke Skinny's (really wanted the "Kate") and they should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## vlore

golden's mom said:


> Balenciagia moto black jacket...that's it for a while!



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! I would love, love to get one but not worth it since in Miami it's like never, ever cold enough


----------



## chunkymonkey

golden's mom said:


> Balenciagia moto black jacket...that's it for a while!



PICS!!!!


----------



## uchoiceus

About two weeks ago, I bought a 09 new moncler beige down jacket, I love it so much! For this moncler, I  spent a lot of my hard-earned money, While the moncler is simply great!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

initialed said:


> I got some new jeans today.
> Current/Elliott:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 For All Mankind:




this is so casual yet ADORABLE, totally something i'd wear!


----------



## jubanegra

Twenty8twelve leather jacket.


----------



## lilflobowl

I have the exact same pair of jeans! They're totally awesome!



initialed said:


> I got some new jeans today.
> Current/Elliott:


----------



## CoachGirl12

jubanegra said:


> Twenty8twelve leather jacket.


Gorgeous!


----------



## initialed

*MichelleAntonia* - Thanks!


----------



## CoachGirl12

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just bought my first pair of Hudson Jeans! I got the skinnies, hopefully they fit because I really need a good pair of skinnies!


Just wanted to say I got these jeans today and they fit like a glove, my first pair of skinnies EVER that fit too perfect! I'm in &#9829; w/Hudson jeans now!  Now all I need is a pair of hot boots (which I'm getting next week) and I'm set!!


----------



## CeCChanel

Todays purchases;






1: Black Bow Headband
2:Black and Gold dress From Indiska (Picture from fashion show)
3:Gold Bracelet from Indiska
4: Cupcake lipgloss


----------



## CoachGirl12

Today's purchase...

Had to get 'em couldn't resist!


----------



## plumaplomb

^ Those are hot!! Where from? How much? They look like Balmain


----------



## PANda_USC

Herve Leger Teal Ombre One-Shoulder Dress from Neiman's online, around $1800 with tax


----------



## jubanegra

Agree. These are REALLY hot! 



CoachGirl12 said:


> Today's purchase...
> 
> Had to get 'em couldn't resist!


----------



## GossipGirl27

PANda_USC said:


> Herve Leger Teal Ombre One-Shoulder Dress from Neiman's online, around $1800 with tax



Just stunning, Panda. What excellent taste you have!


----------



## GossipGirl27

Sunner Mini Ranger Coat

http://www.shopbop.com/mini-ranger-...524441852728.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize

Catherine Malandrino Aylin Silk Swing Dress

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1258752572752


----------



## H_addict

*BALENCIAGA* leather jacket ush:


----------



## vlore

*gossipgirl,* I absolutely love your Sunner coat! I loved it when I saw it on Leighton Meester.  I wish I could wear things like that but down here in Miami it's HOT!!! 

*H_addict,* congrats!!!!!! Woohooo!!!! 

Today I got these two things from LinQ @ Ruelala. They were really cheap; I hope it's nice quality / nice looking:


----------



## uhkiwi

$10 at Anthropologie


----------



## LVMademoiselle

uhkiwi said:


> $10 at Anthropologie



I love that and what a great deal.  I wish I have that.


----------



## indi3r4

i love this!! where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking?





CoachGirl12 said:


> Today's purchase...
> 
> Had to get 'em couldn't resist!


----------



## Luv n bags

H_addict said:


> *BALENCIAGA* leather jacket ush:


 
Freakin' Hot!


----------



## fieryfashionist

All on sale, because I generally don't buy anything full priced!

DVF black satin sweetheart pants:
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...BGALRJ84DHJLQkR4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=T2AD0

DVF black lace Hasina dress (wore this yesterday)!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3061606...are&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-ioTa4ONQTPmF9oD8xMbj1w

DVF teal/black Freedom Trail Aggie (wore this last week)!  This is the only link that shows a picture of it:
http://cgi.ebay.com/DIANE-von-FURST...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item5d27080ecf

NL Party Girl cardi (50% off - last one - at the boutique):
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...001&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-O2DvLsvXc6hgCauZdnLz_A


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ The NL coat is Gorg!


----------



## PANda_USC

*fiery*, OMG, I wanted that party girl coat!! It's on my x-mas list, lol. It's so pretty..and you must teach me your ways, I never shop sales...always full price! You must be an awesome sale hunter!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you, *Dabyachunv*!

*Panda *- Hey girl!   Haha, my ways are still expensive, ugh, because a lot of sale pieces still add up to too much $$$!   I just look for codes, store promotions, comparison shop different sites, etc... and ebay can be a goldmine!  Ohhhh, you need that Party Girl coat... I'm know it will go on sale at other stores!! 

Forgot to add that I also got this awesome MbyMJ dress (sale)!! 
http://www.shopbop.com/wool-oxford-...64.htm?folderID=2534374302063651&extid=affprg

Ohhh, and this MbyMJ dress (super sale)!
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...inkshareID=J84DHJLQkR4-GOzwrv6m9Dflwg0yoUYVtw


----------



## Ladybug09

I have spent wayyyyyyyyyy to much money.  

A pair of BCBG cut out wedge bootish shoe.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3037275...ch&keyword=bcbgeneration&origin=searchresults

In the Pony
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=389209&CategoryID=39788

http://www.zappos.com/rieker-sarina-75-boot-black-calf-stretch-combo


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^
You must have the most amazing collection of gorgeous dresses *Fiery*!!!

My recent additions, mostly black      

Karl Donaghue belted suede gilet
ACNE waxed skinnies
Catherine Malandrino stretch crochet skirt
Jonathan Saunders tank


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oooh nice, esp the first 2 things!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Straight-Laced said:


> ^^
> You must have the most amazing collection of gorgeous dresses *Fiery*!!!
> 
> My recent additions, mostly black
> 
> Karl Donaghue belted suede gilet
> ACNE waxed skinnies
> Catherine Malandrino stretch crochet skirt
> Jonathan Saunders tank


 

I was thinking of getting the Karl Donaghue belted suede gilet, hows the fit I was worried about the collar?  everything is great btw.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Thanks *MichelleAntonia*!

*Dabyachunv* the suede and lambskin gilet is lovely in real life, a nice mix of raw, tough and pretty, if that makes sense?     It smells gorgeous - obviously treated with something to makes it smell good.
I bought the XS - I'm a 2 usually, sometimes 4.   The collar can be pulled wide to give a strong, wide shouldered look, which is how I like it best, or pulled in closer as styled on NAP.


----------



## lilflobowl

Phillip Block for Emma & Posh - pics don't do the dress enough justice


----------



## wis3ly

^^Girl that's one HOT dress!


----------



## lilflobowl

thanks *wis3ly*!


----------



## MissPrivé

gorgeous dress lilflobowl!


----------



## lilflobowl

thank you *MissPrive*!


----------



## CoachGirl12

lilflobowl said:


> Phillip Block for Emma & Posh - pics don't do the dress enough justice


WOW, that dress is hot, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## jeh3v

These in black and whiskey!


----------



## lilflobowl

*CoachGirl12*, thank you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*lilflobowl*, ahh, that dress is so cute!! I love the sparkle and the bubble hem! Where can I find that dress and do they have different colors?


----------



## GossipGirl27

jeh3v said:


> These in black and whiskey!



I looked at these Coach boots a couple of months ago, but passed because I don't like chunky heels. How do they fit?


----------



## pisdapisda79




----------



## lilflobowl

Thanks Panda! I'm not sure where it can still be bought but I know it came in black as well?


----------



## lilflobowl

I've been bad! Bought a bunch of stuff!

Desigual coat (less 20% + 10% + 12% rebate)






Mango skirt:





Hermes Offrandes D'un Jour Carre worn as a top:





In full:


----------



## vlore

Purchased these JOE'S denim leggings and LINE asymetrical cardigan


----------



## J.E

Have bought so much recently! This is from this day shopping spree! 
A diesel top, vivienne westwood top and a alexander mcqueen scarf! All of them were on sale!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow, i love all of it! we must have the same taste


----------



## roussel

I love everyone's purchases!
I just got this Vera Wang Lavender label asymmetrical leather jacket from Off 5th today


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just picked up a few things...

Got this in ivory... super cute, especially when it was $12 bucks!
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...rentCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=9

Then I got 2 of the exact same sweaters for $23.99 each! I was almost going to buy them online for the original price of $79/piece, but lucky me, they went on sale yesterday!  Got the grey (not shown on website) and the black, couldn't resist!
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=423789&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Dabyachunv

Coachgirl-the second sweater is great!  But its back to regular price, so congrats.  I shall stalk it online!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Dabyachunv said:


> Coachgirl-the second sweater is great!  But its back to regular price, so congrats.  I shall stalk it online!


yeah see thats whats weird, its on sale at Macy's though, but not online...?? Could you get to a Macy's store?


----------



## Dabyachunv

CoachGirl12 said:


> yeah see thats whats weird, its on sale at Macy's though, but not online...?? Could you get to a Macy's store?


 
I'll try to go, but I know its going to be a madhouse!

Roussel-The Asymm coat is gorg!


----------



## cailinzheng

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just picked up a few things...
> 
> Got this in ivory... super cute, especially when it was $12 bucks!
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...rentCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=9
> 
> Then I got 2 of the exact same sweaters for $23.99 each! I was almost going to buy them online for the original price of $79/piece, but lucky me, they went on sale yesterday!  Got the grey (not shown on website) and the black, couldn't resist!
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=423789&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



That's a crazy discount for that sweater, so it was in stores only for that price?


----------



## CoachGirl12

cailinzheng said:


> That's a crazy discount for that sweater, so it was in stores only for that price?


Yeah, I'm assuming that you get that price only in stores because when I came back online tonight I have never seen them on sale... the girl at the counter said they just marked them down yesterday, but I highly doubt that they will go on sale online.. you always get the better deals (typically) at the store


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just picked up a few things...
> 
> Got this in ivory... super cute, especially when it was $12 bucks!
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...rentCategoryId=2&categoryId=9&subCategoryId=9
> 
> Then I got 2 of the exact same sweaters for $23.99 each! I was almost going to buy them online for the original price of $79/piece, but lucky me, they went on sale yesterday!  Got the grey (not shown on website) and the black, couldn't resist!
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=423789&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



Oh, I love that INC sweater!!! I have seen it at the store and it is really nice, and for that price, heck I would have bought them in every color!!!  You did very well my friend! Congrats!!! And Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## vlore

roussel said:


> I love everyone's purchases!
> I just got this Vera Wang Lavender label asymmetrical leather jacket from Off 5th today



Hi Roussel!!! 
I love that leather jacket!!! It is so different and trendy! Very, very nice!  And I am sure u got it for a great price, too! Congrats!!! 
Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Oh, I love that INC sweater!!! I have seen it at the store and it is really nice, and for that price, heck I would have bought them in every color!!!  You did very well my friend! Congrats!!! And Happy Thanksgiving!!!


Yeah I saw the long one too, but I liked the shorter one, plus the price reeled me in more! LOL Happy Thanksgiving to you too V!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vlore said:


> Oh, I love that INC sweater!!! I have seen it at the store and it is really nice, and for that price, heck I would have bought them in every color!!!  You did very well my friend! Congrats!!! And Happy Thanksgiving!!!


Here's a pic of what the sweater looks like on... sorry for the bad pic and no makeup! LOL Here's the grey, I got the black one as well


----------



## roussel

vlore said:


> Hi Roussel!!!
> I love that leather jacket!!! It is so different and trendy! Very, very nice!  And I am sure u got it for a great price, too! Congrats!!!
> Happy Thanksgiving!!!



YES vlore! Orig price is almost $700, then with all the discounts going on I got it for $125.  It is so light and I love how you can wear it 2 ways.
Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Omg, this is soo cute!  I think im going to Macy's-after the craziness subsides.  Hows the fabric-not itchy right?  You pick such cute sweaters/jackets.  Happy Thanksgiving 



CoachGirl12 said:


> Here's a pic of what the sweater looks like on... sorry for the bad pic and no makeup! LOL Here's the grey, I got the black one as well


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love the leggings where did you get them from?



vlore said:


> Purchased these JOE'S denim leggings and LINE asymetrical cardigan
> View attachment 947709
> 
> 
> View attachment 947710


----------



## pisdapisda79

Juicy Coat


----------



## vlore

pisdapisda79 said:


> Love the leggings where did you get them from?



at Revolve. Use code 'candy' for an addtl 10% off!
http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=JOE-WP35&c=Joe's+Jeans


----------



## vlore

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here's a pic of what the sweater looks like on... sorry for the bad pic and no makeup! LOL Here's the grey, I got the black one as well



Great modeling pic! I just might have to check out my local Macys! The cardy is very Chanel-ish!!! Super cute!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here's a pic of what the sweater looks like on... sorry for the bad pic and no makeup! LOL Here's the grey, I got the black one as well



i keep seeing this on ppl, i like it! it looks good on you


----------



## CoachGirl12

Dabyachunv said:


> Omg, this is soo cute! I think im going to Macy's-after the craziness subsides. Hows the fabric-not itchy right? You pick such cute sweaters/jackets. Happy Thanksgiving


I'd definitely get there as soon as you can, I'm surprised I found this sweater for cheap especially since I just went the other day, I didn't think they would have any sales! The fabric is soft, definitely not itchy... Happy Thanksgiving to you too!!


vlore said:


> Great modeling pic! I just might have to check out my local Macys! The cardy is very Chanel-ish!!! Super cute!


Thanks V!! I know thats why I love it, I was thinking about doing a brooch or something on it too to spice it up more or else something silk underneath them!


MichelleAntonia said:


> i keep seeing this on ppl, i like it! it looks good on you


Thank you! Yeah I definitely love it, super cute!!


----------



## chunkymonkey

Couple of Burberry things from Jomashop/Jomadeals today since they had crazy deals.

Scarf for $160 (from 295)





Wallet for $99


----------



## MsFrida

Got a DVF dress on ebay today, new with tags and approx. 70% off retail. Can't wait to get it


----------



## CoachGirl12

Had to take advantage, been eyeing this top for awhile, buy one get one free

Got it in Black and Cream






Also got this Vest to wear w/the cream top above
http://www.forever21.com/images/large/64274002-01.jpg
I may exchange it for a different fur vest, haven't decided yet...

Also went back and got these JS boots... so comfortable!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3029354...+simpson+>+Women's+Shoes&origin=searchresults


----------



## cailinzheng

CoachGirl12 said:


> Had to take advantage, been eyeing this top for awhile, buy one get one free
> 
> Got it in Black and Cream
> gap.com/Asset_Archive/GPWeb/Assets/Product/691/691476/main/gp691476-02p01v01.jpg
> 
> Also got this Vest to wear w/the cream top above
> http://www.forever21.com/images/large/64274002-01.jpg
> I may exchange it for a different fur vest, haven't decided yet...
> 
> Also went back and got these JS boots... so comfortable!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3029354...+simpson+>+Women's+Shoes&origin=searchresults



nice choices! where is that first shirt from?


----------



## CoachGirl12

cailinzheng said:


> nice choices! where is that first shirt from?


Thanks! The shirts are from The Gap, got them @ the store, it was buy one get one free, but that was a black friday deal only... but if you get them online, buying two is technically getting one for free (if you look at the regular price)


----------



## cailinzheng

ah gotcha! thanks for the info


----------



## GossipGirl27

_Finally _managed to get my hands on the Milly Fitted Check Coat. Isn't it GORGEOUS?


----------



## CoachGirl12

GossipGirl27 said:


> _Finally _managed to get my hands on the Milly Fitted Check Coat. Isn't it GORGEOUS?


Really pretty!


----------



## ColdSteel

Nothing too fancy here... just some new Aerie PJ pants and Aerie leggings. Bought them thanksgiving day online when they had a 25% off your aerie order PLUS free shipping. I've needed new PJ pants for a while (that weren't short!) and waiting paid off!










I can't wait to get the leggings - the buttons are so cute.


----------



## wis3ly

any news on the INC sweaters from Macy's? Are they still available in stores? Should I call ahead to make sure?


----------



## KristyDarling

That's a pretty coat, GossipGirl!

I just got this from NM:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod88480002


----------



## QueenCoco

^^^I've been to 2 macys and they didn't have the short version....the long is availble in cream but it personally didnt fit my hips and its not marked down! If you find them food luck. They are adorable in person!


----------



## CoachGirl12

wis3ly said:


> any news on the INC sweaters from Macy's? Are they still available in stores? Should I call ahead to make sure?


I know my Macy's still has them in stores... as well as the long ones, thats where I got both of my short ones... its on sale online (not as good of a sale as in stores)


----------



## wis3ly

^^Where is your Macy's?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

this weekend i got:

jcrew vintage slim boyfriend jeans- 30$
abercrombie sweaters, navy and brown, 40$ each
guess sheer shirt 20$
guess necklace 12.50$
gap sweater- 4$ (!!)
old navy striped turtleneck 5$


----------



## Dabyachunv

QueenCoco said:


> ^^^I've been to 2 macys and they didn't have the short version....the long is availble in cream but it personally didnt fit my hips and its not marked down! If you find them food luck. They are adorable in person!




I had the same issue-I went to 2 Macys w/no luck.  But When was in PA on Friday to get the car serviced I found only black ones for 29.99 @ King of Prussia Macys!  So they still have them btw.


----------



## PANda_USC

My Herve Leger One-Shoulder Dragonfly Ombre Dress from Neiman's arrived! Me trying it on today...still uncertain whether to keep it or not because it isn't skintight/fitted in the tummy area


----------



## GossipGirl27

You look _gorgeous_ Panda! Definitely keep it!


----------



## nillacobain

Atmosphere @ Primark body con dress:


----------



## natmk28

GossipGirl27 said:


> _Finally _managed to get my hands on the Milly Fitted Check Coat. Isn't it GORGEOUS?



that coat is stunning- I'm jealous!


----------



## natmk28

CoachGirl12 said:


> Also got this Vest to wear w/the cream top above
> http://www.forever21.com/images/large/64274002-01.jpg
> I may exchange it for a different fur vest, haven't decided yet...




I have that vest- and its actually really versatile- I think more so than the longer ones- Ive worn it way more times than I thought I would and with tops that I originally thought it would match. totally recommend keeping it (there's a photo in my blog somewhere if you want to see a pic of it styled with a sweater/button down)


----------



## CoachGirl12

natmk28 said:


> I have that vest- and its actually really versatile- I think more so than the longer ones- Ive worn it way more times than I thought I would and with tops that I originally thought it would match. totally recommend keeping it (there's a photo in my blog somewhere if you want to see a pic of it styled with a sweater/button down)


Thanks hun! It looks great on you! Maybe I will keep it, I have a cute top to wear with it, but wanted to get some tall brown boots, but figured that I can do without the tall brown boots and just get some cute brown boots in general


----------



## Bitten

I'm celebrating my latest purchase - a beautiful navy and black embellished Alberta Ferretti cocktail dress that I plan to wear to my 28th birthday party!


----------



## PANda_USC

^*bitten*, congrats hun and happy birthday!!!


----------



## Bitten

PANda_USC said:


> ^*bitten*, congrats hun and happy birthday!!!


 
Thank you! 

I think you look fantastic in the Herve Leger - just amazing and so right for the party season.


----------



## wis3ly

bitten said:


> i'm celebrating my latest purchase - a beautiful navy and black embellished alberta ferretti cocktail dress that i plan to wear to my 28th birthday party!


 
pic pic pic pic!!


----------



## wis3ly

PANda_USC said:


> My Herve Leger One-Shoulder Dragonfly Ombre Dress from Neiman's arrived! Me trying it on today...still uncertain whether to keep it or not because it isn't skintight/fitted in the tummy area


 
Do they have a smaller size? If so, I'd change.


----------



## kitsuneky

PANda_USC said:


> My Herve Leger One-Shoulder Dragonfly Ombre Dress from Neiman's arrived! Me trying it on today...still uncertain whether to keep it or not because it isn't skintight/fitted in the tummy area


Ooo that is one gorgeous dress. I agree with wis3ly though, change for a smaller size. If that is the smallest size available already, would you get it taken by a tailor?


----------



## Dabyachunv

I picked up a few goodies after an exam, and fianlly bit the bullet on a Cynthia Steffe dress I've been stalking on the web:

First are three tops I have to choose one for dinner out with the girls, (they voted for the black halter):

First 2 from Lord & Taylor: 











Vince Top:







Cynthia Steffe Dress: 






This is it: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=340058&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## plumaplomb

^ That last dress is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!
I just bought a simple LBD for work


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ Thank you.  It fits like a glove.  I'd love to see the LBD you just bought...PIC's PICS!


----------



## Bitten

Dabyachunv said:


> I picked up a few goodies after an exam, and fianlly bit the bullet on a Cynthia Steffe dress I've been stalking on the web:
> 
> First are three tops I have to choose one for dinner out with the girls, (they voted for the black halter):
> 
> First 2 from Lord & Taylor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Steffe Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is it: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=340058&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


 

I LOVE all those pieces - they all put you in the party-season mood, I think.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got this black wool coat from Macy's F&F... it actually fits like a glove, I went there to get a different coat I had on hold, but this one fit too perfect not to get, especially since it was orig. $220 down to $89, not bad of a price!


----------



## Luv n bags

PANda_USC said:


> My Herve Leger One-Shoulder Dragonfly Ombre Dress from Neiman's arrived! Me trying it on today...still uncertain whether to keep it or not because it isn't skintight/fitted in the tummy area


 
Panda, it looks perfect on you.  Not sure what you are seeing in the tummy area, but I think it looks nice and smooth and fitted.  Its a gorgeous dress on your gorgeous figure!


----------



## natmk28

so my winged victory top from anthro finally came in and I am way, way to excited about it (excuse the insane hopping around in the photo)


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ Gorg!  The top is gorg!  Does it stay up eaisly?


----------



## natmk28

dabyachunv- with a little help from some serious victoria's secret push up bra action, yes, without, not so much.


----------



## PANda_USC

*dabya*, love your festive tops and what a nice figure!!! ^_^

*tiger*, thank you hun! I would need to take it in 1.5 inches in the tummy area because it's actually not pressed against my skin in that area. I have decided to return the dress and get Louboutin Very Prives in Purple Lizard instead. I am sure you understand being a CL lover yourself, ^_^!!


----------



## Dabyachunv

natmk28-LOL!  It's all sorts of gorg though-thank god for Victoria's secrets!

Panda-Thank you!  Your figure has me cutting down on the cupcakes!


----------



## GossipGirl27

DVF Sequin Neck Tee

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...html%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Ddvf%26_requestid%3D30039

Milly Prepster Tee

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...ml%3FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dmilly%26_requestid%3D30114


----------



## jclr

http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/41917/41917_ou_dl.jpg

http://couture.zappos.com/images/754/7544488/7768-917360-p.jpg

I have been wanting this orange Phillip Lim dress forever and it finally went on sale at Net-a-Porter.  I also just scored this pink/black Robert Rodriguez dress from a local boutique at 60% off!  I'm not usually a pink girl but I really liked how this looked on.


----------



## KristyDarling

So excited! I've been jonesing for a Chanel-esque jacket for awhile now. I struck out with the Nanette Lepore Flirtin' Jacket (had huge shoulder pads), but I just got the Rebecca Taylor Tweedy Jacket below from NM and I love it! The SA told me it just arrived from the pre-spring collection. I also included a pic of it in Elisabeth Hasselbeck (not a fan of hers but it's cute on her):


----------



## PANda_USC

*kristy*, Oo that is cute!!! Very chanel-esque indeed!


----------



## wis3ly

kristydarling said:


> so excited! I've been jonesing for a chanel-esque jacket for awhile now. I struck out with the nanette lepore flirtin' jacket (had huge shoulder pads), but i just got the rebecca taylor tweedy jacket below from nm and i love it! The sa told me it just arrived from the pre-spring collection. I also included a pic of it in elisabeth hasselbeck (not a fan of hers but it's cute on her):
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/gigantic/2/_5976662.jpg
> 
> www4.images.coolspotters.com/photos/175766/bcc7ab233e9bdcf1__gallery.jpg


 
gorge!!


----------



## chanelbelle7

That is a very cute jacket! Love it!!


----------



## bowsnhearts

Oh, I have been lemming after a tweed jacket after seeing a few TPFers in the Daily Outfits thread!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jclr said:


> http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/41917/41917_ou_dl.jpg
> 
> http://couture.zappos.com/images/754/7544488/7768-917360-p.jpg
> 
> I have been wanting this orange Phillip Lim dress forever and it finally went on sale at Net-a-Porter.  I also just scored this pink/black Robert Rodriguez dress from a local boutique at 60% off!  I'm not usually a pink girl but I really liked how this looked on.



wow both so pretty!


----------



## pchan2802

Bonus for myself after loosing 15lbs ( Yeahhhh me )
Tunic dress ( with  Jacob black tube top that I used as a mini skirt)







Fringe top (with Jacob tube top used as a mini skirt)






Sweater dress






 Guess Cardigan






Black tunic dress w/ sequin at front.






And those boots from Aldo.


----------



## jclr

Thanks, MichelleAntonia!  They're more "spring-y" dresses but I can winterize the RR dress with black opaque tights and booties.

Congrats, PChan!  You look great in all of them!


----------



## bowsnhearts

pchan2802 said:


> Bonus for myself after loosing 15lbs ( Yeahhhh me )
> Tunic dress ( with  Jacob black tube top that I used as a mini skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fringe top (with Jacob tube top used as a mini skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess Cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black tunic dress w/ sequin at front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those boots from Aldo.



Congrates on losing 15pounds.

You look fabulous in all of your outfits!

Now...only if I have the determination to lose 15pounds!


----------



## kara_n

I just bought this Velvet dress.


----------



## P.Y.T.

I'm contemplating getting this black lace blazer from UO....

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...d=W_APP_VESTS&popId=WOMENS_APPAREL&prepushId=


----------



## NoraV

P.Y.T. said:


> I'm contemplating getting this black lace blazer from UO....
> 
> http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...d=W_APP_VESTS&popId=WOMENS_APPAREL&prepushId=



PYT, what are those boots in your avatar?


----------



## plain jane doe

This Lia Molly cardigan with coin pockets


----------



## wis3ly

plain jane doe said:


> This Lia Molly cardigan with coin pockets


 
OMG that's the cutest thing EVER!!


----------



## beeziebug

Went into anthropologie today (always dangerous for me) and got some really cute things










I didn't look twice at this shirt online, but it's really pretty irl and super flattering










Probably my favorite purchase, such an adorable jacket (and was on sale for $50!). Looks almost black in the picture but it's actually a bluish green and it has a little tie in the front to help accentuate your waist - picture doesn't do it any justice. 





Adorable oxfords





Couldn't resist picking this up for my baby niece. Too cute!

Also found a pair of black bootcut Hudson jeans today. Super excited about these - now I can wear my favorite jeans to work!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^oooo Hudson jeans! Nice!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

pchan2802 said:


> Bonus for myself after loosing 15lbs ( Yeahhhh me )
> Tunic dress ( with  Jacob black tube top that I used as a mini skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fringe top (with Jacob tube top used as a mini skirt)
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess Cardigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black tunic dress w/ sequin at front.
> 
> 
> 
> And those boots from Aldo.



love these especially! congrats on your accomplishment!


----------



## GossipGirl27

http://www.lagarconne.com/store/item.htm?itemid=5619&sid=24&pid=

Love it.


----------



## queenvictoria2

I just bought these Prps jeans from Nordstoms ... 
they were $184 down from $460 








(pic courtesy of shopbop)


----------



## queenvictoria2

and here is a better pic of them worn on a celeb - can't remember her name


----------



## GossipGirl27

^Looks like Megan Fox to me...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I just went back about 10 pages and saw some amazingly lovely items!!!  Too many to name here, but I think I will contact a few individually to compliment their great buys.  I was ooing and ahhing at many.

I recently got this BCBG Max Azria top. Unfortunately, it's too large for me.


----------



## plain jane doe

pchan2802 said:


>



Congrats on your weight loss, and you look fab! May I ask where you got these two dresses and the belt?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

queenvictoria2 said:


> I just bought these Prps jeans from Nordstoms ...
> they were $184 down from $460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pic courtesy of shopbop)



omg, i loved them when i saw them on MF! lucky!


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ Megan Fox, that's it! LOL! Thanks!!! 
They run big, I had to go down a size - it was the only size Nordies had left anyway -
they are super comfy and just my style for running about


----------



## pchan2802

plain jane doe said:


> Congrats on your weight loss, and you look fab! May I ask where you got these two dresses and the belt?



Thank you!I got those dresses from Imperial ( one Italian brand name but not pricy ) and the belt is Chinese Laundry.HTH.


----------



## pchan2802

*I love tunic dress + legging + boots combo.So here are two more tunics I got yesterday.*











*And TWENTY8TWELVE  Dove Canvas Jacket*


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got this little sweater... so cute, I love ruffles!


----------



## ColdSteel

Pair of J.Brand Pencil Legs in Ink from Crossroads Trading. I've needed a new pair of skinnies. Along with the Repettos I bought and trade credit applied, I owed only $15!


----------



## wis3ly

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I just went back about 10 pages and saw some amazingly lovely items!!! Too many to name here, but I think I will contact a few individually to compliment their great buys. I was ooing and ahhing at many.
> 
> I recently got this BCBG Max Azria top. Unfortunately, it's too large for me.


 
LOVE!! WHERE CAN I GET ONE??!?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got this little sweater... so cute, I love ruffles!



ooh, nice! what brand?


----------



## Tangerine

pchan2802 said:


> *I love tunic dress + legging + boots combo.So here are two more tunics I got yesterday.*




You look SO good! I would try to copy but I don't know if I can pull it off...


----------



## Bitten

MichelleAntonia said:


> ooh, nice! what brand?



Yeah, I love this sweater - fantastic over jeans!


----------



## clinkenwar

ditto on the sweater ^


----------



## pchan2802

Tangerine said:


> You look SO good! I would try to copy but I don't know if I can pull it off...



Thanks.I think anyone can pull off this style .


----------



## juicyincouture

pchan2802 said:


> *I love tunic dress + legging + boots combo.So here are two more tunics I got yesterday.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And TWENTY8TWELVE Dove Canvas Jacket*


 
your style is sick ! n i loveeee your balmain boots


----------



## pchan2802

Ooop...shopping again today.Just ordered 2 dresses and 1 jacket from Bebe.

*Ruffle Top Silk Dress*

http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Ruffle-Top...1011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results

*Digital Dreamer Dress*

http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Digital-Dr...1011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results

*Lux Tux 3/4 Sleeve Jacket*

http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Lux-Tux-Sl...0011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results

*And Gena skinny pant from Guess*

http://www.guess.ca/PopUps/PopupLar...le=W94132G68B0-JBLK&selected=W94132G68B0-JBLK


----------



## Brina

I just received my *Linea Pelle Vintage hip belt*  

http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/v/vspfiles/photos/LP0F08202-8.jpg

And my *David Lerner organic roll-up pocket tee in black * 

http://www.blueheavenboutique.com/images/Image2714.jpg


----------



## CoachGirl12

pchan2802 said:


> Ooop...shopping again today.Just ordered 2 dresses and 1 jacket from Bebe.
> 
> *Ruffle Top Silk Dress*
> 
> http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Ruffle-Top...1011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results
> 
> *Digital Dreamer Dress*
> 
> http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Digital-Dr...1011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results
> 
> *Lux Tux 3/4 Sleeve Jacket*
> 
> http://www.bebe.com/bebe-Lux-Tux-Sl...0011&pf_rd_p=495094551&pf_rd_s=search-results
> 
> *And Gena skinny pant from Guess*
> 
> http://www.guess.ca/PopUps/PopupLar...le=W94132G68B0-JBLK&selected=W94132G68B0-JBLK


Gorgeous pchan! I really like that second dress and love the skinny jeans!


----------



## vlore

Brina said:


> I just received my *Linea Pelle Vintage hip belt*
> 
> http://www.boutiquetoyou.com/v/vspfiles/photos/LP0F08202-8.jpg
> 
> And my *David Lerner organic roll-up pocket tee in black *
> 
> http://www.blueheavenboutique.com/images/Image2714.jpg



Congrats *Brina*!!! Did the DL shirt fit well?


----------



## ~bastet

I bought this dress.  I love it so much!   I was wearing some magenta patent leather knee boots and they happened to look pretty good with it.  Now all I need to do is talk my husband into going out for dinner so I can wear it. 
Bailey 44 gray dress

I also picked up a James Perse gray button down on sale!
James Perse shirt


----------



## MsFrida

Just got this, can't wait for it to get here


----------



## heartfelt

Rodarte for Target!


----------



## wis3ly

heartfelt said:


> Rodarte for Target!


 

WHAT?? doesn't it the collection come out on the 20th???


----------



## heartfelt

wis3ly said:


> WHAT?? doesn't it the collection come out on the 20th???



Yep! But I caught wind via RackedLA that the Eagle Rock, CA location put out the collection early. If you're in the LA area, you should stop by! They had mostly everything except the skeleton dresses--which was pretty picked over.


----------



## thithi

~bastet said:


> I bought this dress.  I love it so much!   I was wearing some magenta patent leather knee boots and they happened to look pretty good with it.  Now all I need to do is talk my husband into going out for dinner so I can wear it.
> Bailey 44 gray dress
> 
> I also picked up a James Perse gray button down on sale!
> James Perse shirt


love the dress.  bailey 44 makes awesome clothing.


----------



## kara_n

I just bought this Alice & Olivia leopard faux fur jacket!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

heartfelt said:


> Rodarte for Target!



love this! i may have to go to target to check it out!


----------



## Brina

vlore said:


> Congrats *Brina*!!! Did the DL shirt fit well?



Yes, small was the perfect choice! Thank you for your help!  Now I want it in white


----------



## natmk28

heartfelt said:


> Yep! But I caught wind via RackedLA that the Eagle Rock, CA location put out the collection early. If you're in the LA area, you should stop by! They had mostly everything except the skeleton dresses--which was pretty picked over.




Im way jealous of you on this one. Do you (or anyone) by chance know if any other locations are getting stuff early? particularly on the east coast....


----------



## kelbell35

natmk28 said:


> Im way jealous of you on this one. Do you (or anyone) by chance know if any other locations are getting stuff early? particularly on the east coast....



Actually tomorrow in NYC, they're going to have five pieces from the Rodarte collaboration available: the sequin ribcage dress, the black halter dress, the coral slipdress, and two bow belts.
It's going to be at Target to Go, Gansevoort Street and Washington Street at the High Line entrance.

Get Your Hands on Rodarte for Target a Week Early -- The Cut http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2009/12/get_your_hands_on_rodarte_for.html#ixzz0ZK1ceQLh

And more info on Target to Go: http://www.target.com/b/?node=2235988011&ref=sr_shorturl_togo


----------



## pchan2802

Just ordered this dress from Free people

http://www.freepeople.com/index.cfm...EGORYID/3af89045-70d2-4425-960c-b42f6309778a/


----------



## LV Luvr

WHBM tunic...love it!  Wearing it today!

http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.co...7&cat=&onSale=true&colorFamily=&maxPg=1&size=


----------



## bowsnhearts

I got this skirt and this PJ (Which is too cute to be worn as just PJs). More pics in my blog.


----------



## lil_peanut

I got this top by Sust:

http://shop.getsust.com/The-Disco-Top-Forest-Green-p/093-1012-501.htm

And this purse by Matt and Nat:
http://www.mattandnat.com/product/display/923/1/SANTOGOLD


----------



## Jadore

http://www.freepeople.com/index.cfm...EGORYID/683d4023-53f5-4900-b5ce-ecf465df31a9/  in cream

http://www.freepeople.com/index.cfm...EGORYID/683d4023-53f5-4900-b5ce-ecf465df31a9/

in white
http://www.freepeople.com/index.cfm...EGORYID/683d4023-53f5-4900-b5ce-ecf465df31a9/

http://www.freepeople.com/index.cfm...EGORYID/683d4023-53f5-4900-b5ce-ecf465df31a9/
 in khaki


----------



## Agent Kitty

louis vuitton mink stole.


----------



## Perfect Day

Agent Kitty - I love the sound of that!  How much was it?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Liquid leggings from NM, an Alice and Olivia black wool cocoon jacket (I am SO in love with this!!!  I can't find a pic though!), Phoebe Couture grey/black dress, several sequin tank tops from Express (grey, black and burgundy) + cozy open sweater coats (in the same same colors), two coats from Macy's on sale (grey Via Spiga and black/white print short trench style), COH Avedon slick skinnies in Dust (http://www.shopzoeonline.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=20557&category_id=614) and other stuff.


----------



## queenvictoria2

MsFrida said:


> Just got this, can't wait for it to get here





Love this!


----------



## lovebeibei

J.Crew tights and a Banana Republic suit last weekend


----------



## yellow08

I picked a few items from J Crew (Gpsy silk cami, evie ruffle cami, textured bouquet tee, Frances herringbone cami) online today.
Friday from store: Victoria ruffle tee and wool skirt


----------



## hsjz4601

just bought a J crew coat  http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~19648/19648.jsp


----------



## annemerrick

I just bought this Rozae Nichols fringe vest at NM Last Call.  Pic is for modeling purposes only....I do not plan on wearing it with this outfit!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

^^^Very cute anne!


----------



## KristyDarling

A pair of liquid leggings by French Connection, which was 40% off. (also used my Bloomie's $20 mystery money on top of that)

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=123896&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

ETA: I'm not 100% sure how to wear these, and I'm not entirely sure they would look good on me at my age, but I think they're a nice accent to my wardrobe. Maybe with heeled ankle boots, a long flowy tank top, and a cardie or cropped jacket?


----------



## sammieee

Yumi Kim is having a 50% off F&F sale right now, so I picked up the Brooke Dress for a cruise I'm going on at the end of January

http://www.yumikimshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=YS9-A68D-CO&CartID=1

Have never ordered from them before and won't be able to return/exchange if it doesn't fit, hopefully it's not too baggy because I want to wear it as a dress and not a swimsuit coverup!


----------



## mee4

Hinge waterfall leather jacket
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3055412?search=true&searchtype=keywordsearch

Only Mine Ruffle Trim Cardigan in Charcoal
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3057578?search=true&searchtype=keywordsearch

7FAM
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3076694...wordsearch&keyword=66398&origin=searchresults


----------



## xoSushi

Just bought a pair of black Uggs for $155!


----------



## mwest1986

sammieee said:


> Yumi Kim is having a 50% off F&F sale right now, so I picked up the Brooke Dress for a cruise I'm going on at the end of January
> 
> http://www.yumikimshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=YS9-A68D-CO&CartID=1
> 
> Have never ordered from them before and won't be able to return/exchange if it doesn't fit, hopefully it's not too baggy because I want to wear it as a dress and not a swimsuit coverup!



is there a f&f code?


----------



## plumaplomb

J Crew Maya cardi FINALLY went on sale!!


----------



## natmk28

mwest1986 said:


> is there a f&f code?



same question. I love yumi kim!


----------



## pisdapisda79

J Crew:





 But in the cream color

Kate Spade Sandals:




VS bikini:




Liquid leggings


----------



## sammieee

natmk28 said:


> same question. I love yumi kim!


The code for the 50% off is *ykfamily09*, and the best part is that it runs until Dec. 31st.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

pisdapisda79 said:


> J Crew:
> images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/onFigure/22/22536/22536_PK5790_m.tif&tmp=prdAr3
> images.jcrew.com/erez4/erez?src=images/onFigure/20/20552/20552_GY6605_m.tif&tmp=prdAr3 But in the cream color
> 
> Kate Spade Sandals:
> img.thefind.com/images/TQB7GtaXP41hGsMhL0aGxIKCxKLUHIaMkpICK339zNzE9FS94oz8gqrMnJxEveT8XP2i1OLMqlT74kJbQ1MDtdLMFFtDIzNjc0szEyMzBgYA?m=1&g=1
> 
> VS bikini:
> www2.victoriassecret.com/images/tmblg3/V293157_064.jpg
> 
> Liquid leggings



great stuff!


----------



## pchan2802

Mackage WILLOW Parka


----------



## Perfect Day

the above mackage parker is fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsFrida

Got two of my three DVF items today


----------



## Bagged

MsFrida said:


> Got two of my three DVF items today


Frida, I simply love your style!  It's classic and I've always tried to be that way most of my life.  That Alma of yours just makes me lightheaded...


----------



## Koga

I gave myself an early Christmas gift and bought a fox fur vest from miu miu. Hopefully I won't be seeing it on sale anytime soon...


----------



## MsFrida

Bagged - You're too kind, I don't think my ego can take it! LOL Thank you!


----------



## juicyincouture

picked up a white faux fur vest today


----------



## yellow08

MsFrida said:


> Got two of my three DVF items today


 
VERY cute!!!!
Love them both!


----------



## Luv n bags

Just picked up another leather jacket (my ultimate weakness)...

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3032246...orcycle+jacket+>+kenna-t&origin=searchresults


----------



## bowsnhearts

*MsFrida*, I really love that coat!


----------



## roussel

Rodarte for Target leopard print lace mini dress and black lace cardigan


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oh wow such nice stuff! looks great


----------



## Tangerine

Roussel, you're making me want that dress!


----------



## Perfect Day

Just ordered this (via ebay)

Hat $39.99



http://cgi.ebay.com/0669-new-real-r...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9a64633d

and also 

http://cgi.ebay.com/5385-new-real-q...wItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Vests?hash=item4a9d2c1885

Save on shipping and total cost is like $140.  I am very happy and await my delivery.


----------



## MsFrida

yellow08 & bowsnhearts - Thank you!


----------



## amusic20

Just bought Alexander McQueen argyle tights for only $34!!: https://www.alexandermcqueen.com/us...umn-winter-09/SALE/P-GREEN-ARGYLE-TIGHTS.aspx


----------



## CoachGirl12

Perfect Day said:


> Just ordered this (via ebay)
> 
> Hat $39.99
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/0669-new-real-r...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9a64633d
> 
> and also
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5385-new-real-q...wItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Vests?hash=item4a9d2c1885
> 
> Save on shipping and total cost is like $140.  I am very happy and await my delivery.


Very pretty! I think I'll need one of the scarves!


----------



## candy2100

I just got a pair of Joe's Jeans Senorita (??) style yesterday at Anthropologie.  They have a distressed look.  They were only 19.95, marked down from 178.00!

  I thought maybe it was a mistake, so I looked at several other pairs that were on the sale rack, and they were all marked the same, so it was exciting!  My husband was like, you payed money for jeans that look old??


----------



## queenvictoria2

candy2100 said:


> I just got a pair of Joe's Jeans Senorita (??) style yesterday at Anthropologie.  They have a distressed look.  They were only 19.95, marked down from 178.00!
> 
> I thought maybe it was a mistake, so I looked at several other pairs that were on the sale rack, and they were all marked the same, so it was exciting! * My husband was like, you payed money for jeans that look old??*




This is my husband too, LOL! He just doesn't get it


----------



## Prada_Princess

Perfect Day said:


> Just ordered this (via ebay)
> 
> Hat $39.99
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/0669-new-real-r...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9a64633d
> 
> and also
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/5385-new-real-q...wItemQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Vests?hash=item4a9d2c1885
> 
> Save on shipping and total cost is like $140.  I am very happy and await my delivery.





I have ordered from them before and they supply very good quality items.  The hat is really cute .


----------



## wis3ly

Got Rodarte for Target leopard dress, black lace cardigan, two leopard belts (yellow and white), and a floral halter dress.


----------



## Dimple

Just a couple dresses on sale.

*This *feather skirt - from $AU130 down to $20
*This* dress 
*This* black and cream silk organza dress
This dress in *mint green* and also *white* - I couldnt decide between the two


----------



## MichelleAntonia

four sweaters, a cardigan and a tank at jcrew


----------



## twin53

3 pce st john santana knit suit in black


----------



## jeh3v

A few new goodies, mostly from the Rodarte for Target collection. Also got a boyfriend blazer, pink cardigan, argyle cardigan, mustard yellow cardigan, and a black and white dress with ruffles!


----------



## dmitchell15

I just got 3 Dana Buchman tunic on supersale from Kohl's.

I also got one Elle dress and 1 AB studio dress on supersale at Kohl's.

One of the tunics is no longer available. That one is black with white embroidery. I plan to wear my tunics with leggings and cute open toe booties.


----------



## Deelove82

A chocolate brown cashmere cocoon cardigan with slight batwing sleeves from Schuhmacher,one black and one taupe boyfriend cashmere cardigan from Bruno Manetti.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^ I just love cashmere! Your purchases sound lovely btw...


----------



## melodoki

hooded cardigan in black from C&C--dunno how to attach images...
http://www.candccalifornia.com/ribbed_hooded_cardigan/pd/c/113/np/113/p/101355.html


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Deelove82 said:


> A chocolate brown cashmere cocoon cardigan with slight batwing sleeves from Schuhmacher,one black and one taupe boyfriend cashmere cardigan from Bruno Manetti.




wow, i'd love to see pics!


----------



## Tangerine

dmitchell15 said:


> I just got 3 Dana Buchman tunic on supersale from Kohl's.
> 
> I also got one Elle dress and 1 AB studio dress on supersale at Kohl's.
> 
> One of the tunics is no longer available. That one is black with white embroidery. I plan to wear my tunics with leggings and cute open toe booties.



I really like the dress.


----------



## KristyDarling

Paula Bianco Infinity Scarf in charcoal:






James Jeans Twiggy in slate:





Michael Stars top:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...=W_APP_SHORTS&popId=WOMENS_APPAREL&prepushId=
And a black and white striped Ralph Lauren button down with an oversized crest on one side of the chest.
Plan to wear them to a Christmas Eve party!


----------



## dmitchell15

Tangerine said:


> I really like the dress.


 

Thank you! I'm hoping that it fits really well. I'm looking forward to that purchase the most!


----------



## NoraV

I got an amazing vintage Kenzo swing jacket for a ridiculous price (seriously, I almost feel like I stole it). I also got this vintage fur vest (the belt isn't part of it).


----------



## ljl131

A Ralph Lauren cable cashmere zip up sweater.


----------



## wis3ly

NoraV said:


> I got an amazing vintage Kenzo swing jacket for a ridiculous price (seriously, I almost feel like I stole it). I also got this vintage fur vest (the belt isn't part of it).


 
GORGE


----------



## NoraV

wis3ly said:


> GORGE



Thanks! I was holding out and holding out and holding out until I found the perfect one.


----------



## seaotta




----------



## bextasy

Today a new Betsey Johnson bra top bathing suit!


----------



## Ilgin

Christopher Kane chimpanzee tee


----------



## klj

This coat from J Crew in wild blackberry..
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294967126~15~~~~~~~/19647.jsp


----------



## Prada_Princess

NoraV - how much did you pay, c'mon make us all jealous  - fabulous piece BTW


----------



## Mia Bella

Free People: 








James Perse: 





Nightcap Clothing (In the grey):


----------



## indi3r4

went to gap and got me the red plaid shirt that's featured in the tv ad.. and also i found an XXL stella mccartney for gapkids knit sweater.. LOVES!!


----------



## ColdSteel

Comfy AE stretch skinny jeans... perfect amount of stretch at a great price!





Cute Forever 21 Twist skirt


----------



## MichelleAntonia

klj said:


> This coat from J Crew in wild blackberry..
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/outerwear/wool/PRDOVR~19647/99101863880/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967126~15~~~~~~~/19647.jsp




i LOVE that!!


----------



## MsFrida

Been waiting a month for this to arrive, better late than never though..






Love the pleats and details (you can't see them on the pics unfortunately)


----------



## annemerrick

Mia Bella said:


> Free People:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shirt.....where did you get it?????


----------



## Mia Bella

annemerrick said:


> Mia Bella said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free People:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this shirt.....where did you get it?????
Click to expand...


Here ya go. 

The green one is on sale!
http://www.shopbop.com/akamai-apron...D=2534374302090714&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize

It's so cool isn't it? I was thinking of wearing a white beater underneath or a really delicate cami on days I feel more reserved. But it'll mostly be worn on it's own for drama!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

MsFrida said:


> Been waiting a month for this to arrive, better late than never though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the pleats and details (you can't see them on the pics unfortunately)



oooh i recognize this, what is it? it's so pretty


----------



## MsFrida

Thank you! It's Diane Von Furstenberg, modified version of this runway pic


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^wow, amazing! great find, and it looks awesome on you


----------



## MsFrida

Aw, thank you


----------



## Nieners

My dress came in today!







Here you can see the details better:


----------



## lilflobowl

looks nice Nieners!


----------



## MsFrida

Gorgeous Nieners!


----------



## Nieners

Thanks lilflobowl and MsFrida!


----------



## lovebeibei

banana republic wool trench coat


----------



## Straight-Laced

*MsFrida* love that DVF on you!!

I've been buying mostly shoes lately, but I picked up a couple of easy to wear/ every day pieces on sale - Hussein Chalayan dress as pictured from OC (but in navy), and a Rick Owens leather tie front skirt from the Outnet.


----------



## wkim

Levi's 531 Skinny Jeans in Ink (b'day present from Hubby). 
Graphic Tee from Victoria's Secret.


----------



## lovebeibei

Juicy Couture chrysthanthemum dress and black terry pants


----------



## bowsnhearts

Nieners said:


> My dress came in today!
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the details better:



Very sexy!!!!


----------



## natmk28

nieners- you are rocking that dress!


----------



## twdavis

Old Gringo Boots!!! I'm so EXCITED!!!! I've attached a link of them except mine are Black/Grey!! They are so darn cute with dresses and leggings!!!!

http://www.allensboots.com/site/page/pg1740-de136-pr4489-as56_80_4980.html


----------



## NikolineSofieK

Burberry shirt and Burberry scarf


----------



## MichelleAntonia

twdavis said:


> Old Gringo Boots!!! I'm so EXCITED!!!! I've attached a link of them except mine are Black/Grey!! They are so darn cute with dresses and leggings!!!!
> 
> http://www.allensboots.com/site/page/pg1740-de136-pr4489-as56_80_4980.html



awesome!!


----------



## pchan2802

True Religion Julie Crystal/Stud in Supervixen


----------



## Bobble

^ Very Sexy!  Do the rhinestones stop your fingers from sliding into the pockets?


----------



## twdavis

MichelleAntonia said:


> awesome!!


  Thanks!! I've been pinching pennies for those "Beauts"!!!

My today's online purchases: 
Fab steals from Anthropologie -Cloverleaf Scoopneck tee in Purple Motif
                                         -Any Afternoon Crops in Dark Gray

Uggs -Cargo III in Chocolate
        -Argyle in Cream

I'm spending before the new year. My resolution is to not shop "as much"!!


----------



## twdavis

Fabulous TR's pchan!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

pchan2802 said:


> True Religion Julie Crystal/Stud in Supervixen




wow i'm jealous!


----------



## HalcyonGirl

This yellow skirt.


----------



## Tangerine

Beaded v neck t shirt from JCrew.

Olive v neck sweater from Abercrombie.


I've been getting the greatest stuff since after Xmas


----------



## MichelleAntonia

jcrew: muted silver skinny belt, white ringspun beaded t, 2 VS pink bras


----------



## twdavis

Awesome skirt Halcyon!!


----------



## hyacinthus

Kova & T Sandy skinny jeans in Sky. I love Gilt Fuse.


----------



## pisdapisda79

Love this skirt, where is it from?



HalcyonGirl said:


> This yellow skirt.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

major haul at the gap: white tshirt with neckline bow, purple thermal, blue sweater, purple&blue striped tank, gray tuxedo tshirt, all for $55!

jcrew: beaded antler tshirt, black beaded neck cardigan

vs: four bright colored Pink bras


----------



## lovebeibei

ralph lauren grey cardigan
vs undies


----------



## intheevent

A white pleather motorcycle jacket from target - so cute


----------



## wkim

Victoria's Secret Pink v-neck tees (blue and gray) 
Pink Soothing Body Wash and Freshening Mist


----------



## Tangerine

Cloth chinese style maryjanes... 

A bunch of neon lace bars at VS

A Buffy the Vampire Slayer tshirt at hottopic


----------



## MichelleAntonia

vans shoes
vs underwear
bunch of shirts on sale+extra50 at hot topic!


----------



## Prada_Princess

chloe purse


----------



## fshnonmymind

Technically my mother was generous and purchased this for me. Can't wait to wear it; trying to think of great outfits.

Leifsdottir Honeyed Peplum skirt from Nordstrom Rack


----------



## katusha

MsFrida said:


> Got two of my three DVF items today


 
I am in love with this dress!  Can you tell me the style name and/or where you got it.  I have to have it, or at least try it on 

thanks!!!


----------



## Helena928

Weird that this is $245 and 30% off online, because I paid $44 at my Bloomingdales today!
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=442367&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## MsFrida

katusha said:


> I am in love with this dress! Can you tell me the style name and/or where you got it. I have to have it, or at least try it on
> 
> thanks!!!


 

I am too! I got it in a size too small at first so it's been hidden it the closet for months, but I finally found another one  The name is Kitt, got it from eBay

Sz 6 and 8 on yoox

Sz 4 and 10 on eBay


----------



## snoopylaughs

just got this Robert Rodriguez studded ruched jumpsuit at a steal ($86 from $518) earlier today at my local NMLC! love! just need to get it hemmed

also got a vintage Marni print top, and a vintage Lanvin print top at buffalo exchange for 25 bucks each, an awesome unexpected shopping day


----------



## outtacontrol

Got these online the other day from Yumi Kim. Everything on her website is 50% off right now... I LOVE her prints!!!


----------



## LV Luvr

I just got some paige premium skinny jeans at Marshall's today...for only $80! wahoo!


----------



## lovebeibei

BCBG ruffle front coat came today
will post pics later!


----------



## Pinkisweets

Mia Bella said:


> Free People:



wow I love this shirt.. really cool, Mia!!


----------



## kelbell35

Got a few things over the holidays... 

Anthropologie





Express





Foley + Corinna





Forever 21


















...aaaaand now I think it's time to put myself on a ban.


----------



## katusha

MsFrida said:


> I am too! I got it in a size too small at first so it's been hidden it the closet for months, but I finally found another one  The name is Kitt, got it from eBay
> 
> Sz 6 and 8 on yoox
> 
> Sz 4 and 10 on eBay


 

Thank you!  It's shopping time


----------



## PurseAddict79

kelbell35 said:


> Got a few things over the holidays...
> 
> 
> 
> Foley + Corinna


 
OMG I love this skirt. I think I need one. Yes. I neeeeed


----------



## PurseAddict79

BCBG textured pencil skirt (marked down to $40 online!!)


----------



## CoachGirl12

kelbell35 said:


> Got a few things over the holidays...
> 
> Forever 21


I've been wanting this ever since it came out... of course when I go to by it, its not even on the website anymore! BOOOO LOL


----------



## Bobble

I picked this up for spring/rainy season here in NY 

:http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...2&categoryId=33&subCategoryId=33#BVRRWidgetID

This in beige.  And of course after it's too late to get a price adjustment now its on sale, I got a small, so warm!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Bobble said:


> I picked this up for spring/rainy season here in NY
> 
> This in beige. And of course after it's too late to get a price adjustment now its on sale, I got a small, so warm!


 
I've had that happen before. I went back to Express, and they gave me a store credit for the difference.


----------



## Bobble

^ Ann Taylor loft won't though, thats where the sweater is from.  But thanks-I'll keep my eyes open to see if the price on the trench coat drops.


----------



## PurseAddict79

^ I'm sorry, I'm not on top of my game this morning. I thought that's where you got it because I also saw an Express link.


----------



## Bobble

^ But i see your on top of your shoe game, Gorge Avatar!


----------



## PurseAddict79

Haha thank you. But though they exist in my dream collection, I'm quite sure they'll never make it into my actual one. I'm trying to figure out how I can ever afford them. I wonder if there's a market for cute 7yr boy


----------



## essential

These arrived today - I got them from the Shopbop's 50% + 20% sale :


----------



## CoachGirl12

I just bought a cute necklace, thought it would be cute especially around Valentines Day... I wanted to get some other things, but they were out of stock, o well!


----------



## k*d

Great finds, essential!  That cardigan looks so cozy.


----------



## PurseAddict79

3 Biofit bras from VS. They were only $15.99 each!!!


----------



## Mia Bella

Pinkisweets said:


> wow I love this shirt.. really cool, Mia!!



Thanks *Pinkidoll*! DH loves it too


----------



## RubyPrincess168

I can tell you want mine is going to be:  next payday I'm buying uniform pieces (white shirts, khaki and black pants) and a cool pink hobo bag I saw in a gift shop (and hope is still there).


----------



## GossipGirl27

DVF Printed Chiffon Top
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1263048065977&ev19=3:15

DVF Barlta Wrap Dress:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1263048199876&ev19=2:6

Burberry Brit Scoopneck Pullover:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1263048441315&ev19=1:16


----------



## mcb100

went to the mall today and got:
a bra and panty set in VS
some perfume from them
a white summery top in Aritiza
a plain black hoodie
a&f pink sweatpants
a&f sleep shorts


----------



## conrad18

I purchased a black blazer and a navy blue and white striped sweater from Gap.


----------



## essential

k*d said:


> Great finds, essential!  That cardigan looks so cozy.



Thanks k*d!


----------



## thithi

i ordered some fun sale stuff from asos.com









and


----------



## xlana

I've done a lot of damage this past week....

Silence and Noise boyfriend blazer:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...&isProduct=true&cross-sell=true&guide-bn=true

Silence and noise zip racer back tank:
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...d=W_APP_CAMIS&popId=WOMENS_APPAREL&prepushId=

And my favorite new purchase, the gorgeous Free People military Ruffle jacket in black 
http://www.freepeople.com/index.cfm...egoryID/c636d7c1-7618-444f-a734-e62e351815c7/


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^I remember when that jacket first came out! I have it in both colors.But the funny thing is I've only worn the ivory color once.


I just ordered these leather gloves from revolveclothing.com

Carolina Amato bow driving gloves!
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Pr...refererUrl=/brandpages/CarolinaAmato.jsp?&d=a
http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Pr...refererUrl=/brandpages/CarolinaAmato.jsp?&d=a


----------



## c0uture

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=454004&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

In Shadow Grey Multi


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^oooh, i want that! have you seen the jewelry with the same design?


----------



## maps

I got a really cute heather gray miu miu coat 

Also, black velvet leggings and a black/gray/white striped [rodarte-ish] cardigan from aritzia.


----------



## Prada_Princess

I've bought from these before and been really pleased so here is my new addition 

http://cgi.ebay.com/EXCLUSIVE-ORANGE-Blue-Polar-Fox-Fur-Hat-Ushanka-Chapka_W0QQitemZ350282584720QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item518e781290


----------



## c0uture

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^oooh, i want that! have you seen the jewelry with the same design?



Get it, get it! It's a cool, funky shirt &  yup, I've seen the jewelry .. pretty cool also.


----------



## GossipGirl27

Bought these tights: 

http://www.uktights.com/product/1239/max-mara-firenze-tights/b791582824c349ca6a7b27cf870fd612

LOVE the design.


----------



## xlana

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^*I remember when that jacket first came out! I have it in both colors.But the funny thing is I've only worn the ivory color once.*
> 
> 
> I just ordered these leather gloves from revolveclothing.com
> 
> Carolina Amato bow driving gloves!
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Pr...refererUrl=/brandpages/CarolinaAmato.jsp?&d=a
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Pr...refererUrl=/brandpages/CarolinaAmato.jsp?&d=a



The SA told me that it also came in white, but I'm so paranoid that I would get it dirty!! I sometimes feel like a pirate when I wear it because of the ruffles and such..lol.


----------



## Designer_Love

3 pairs of flip flops from old navy
3 tees from hollister
and white citrus cooling mist from bath & body works


----------



## Bitten

This dress from Net-a-Porter:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61884

I love it, Moschino C&C does so much stuff that's great for girls with breasts - I never feel bosom-y in their designs.  I'm hoping to wear this to dinners out all summer.


----------



## GossipGirl27

Bitten said:


> This dress from Net-a-Porter:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61884
> 
> I love it, Moschino C&C does so much stuff that's great for girls with breasts - I never feel bosom-y in their designs.  I'm hoping to wear this to dinners out all summer.



Lovely, Bitten. The color is fabulous!


----------



## LABAG

Dvf Asherette Top in yellow, I wanted something yellow for the summer, and Im olive complection and look good in this color.It was great buy @ Barneys' for 59.00 shipped!


----------



## ColdSteel

J.Crew long Sherpa hoodie in navy, on sale for $38!


----------



## pandanoir

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^I remember when that jacket first came out! I have it in both colors.But the funny thing is I've only worn the ivory color once.
> 
> 
> I just ordered these leather gloves from revolveclothing.com
> 
> Carolina Amato bow driving gloves!
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Pr...refererUrl=/brandpages/CarolinaAmato.jsp?&d=a
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/b/Pr...refererUrl=/brandpages/CarolinaAmato.jsp?&d=a



i have both of them and i LOVE them. i got them from free people


----------



## pisdapisda79

This bathing suit hope it fits:


----------



## karman

Just bought a pair of Rock and Republic Scorpion utility in the amethyst wash...waiting for it to ship. Tried them on in store and they were amazing! (Much more expensive here in Canada, so I got them from Revolve)


----------



## alexkxsa

haha I got the exact same things too not too long ago  great buy



conrad18 said:


> I purchased a black blazer and a navy blue and white striped sweater from Gap.


----------



## P.Y.T.

pandanoir said:


> i have both of them and i LOVE them. i got them from free people


 

Really! Do they fit true to size?? I ask this because the red ones I
had to get in a medium instead of a small.  They were all sold out.
But I did manage to get the black ones in a small!  They should be
here tomorrow...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

ColdSteel said:


> J.Crew long Sherpa hoodie in navy, on sale for $38!




was this in store or online?


----------



## ChrisyAM15

I just bought a beautiful Mango dress


----------



## plumaplomb

^ I love that dress!! I need to stop by my MNG soon...

Ann Taylor Loft top... probably like my tenth purchase there this season. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Bobble

^ Pics please!  I love ATL!


----------



## addict2fashion

What I have bought recently.

Just received these today and love them! Martin Osa makes some great clothes
http://www.martinandosa.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat40023&productId=1481_5264

and this in Navy

http://www.martinandosa.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat270013&productId=1140_8381

and this from Jcrew sale
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...4+20~15~~20+17+4294967153~15~~~~~~~/21218.jsp


----------



## ColdSteel

MichelleAntonia said:


> was this in store or online?



In store.

American Apparel Oversized pocket cardigan, black with sand buttons.

i.americanapparel.net/storefront/images/detail/serve.asp?media=rsad402w_Black_Sand.jpg

Finally got myself a black cardigan!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got this thanks to the sale JCrew is having
Got it in shore pink
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...001&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-fuNM6BlYnRhHXSikyXfWwA


----------



## kelbell35

^^My sister somehow read my mind and knew that I really wanted this top and got it for me for Christmas.  I have the pink as well, and it is gorgeous... and now that it's on sale, it's even better!


----------



## P.Y.T.

My leather gloves came today! I LUV them...

Also, I bought this jacket last month and I just recently wore it for
New Year's....

http://aka.mangoshop.com/zoomProducto.faces?id=14103447&type=zoom&idioma=US

It's sooooo cute & warm on!


----------



## CoachGirl12

kelbell35 said:


> ^^My sister somehow read my mind and knew that I really wanted this top and got it for me for Christmas.  I have the pink as well, and it is gorgeous... and now that it's on sale, it's even better!


YAY! I'm glad its cute on... I saw it at the store, but didn't really want to pay that much for a tank top, but when its on sale I can make an exception


----------



## GossipGirl27

Preordered the MBMJ Damisi Collage Skirt: 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...c+Jacobs&sid=1262DCD15EEF&bmUID=1263489368527

I am in love.


----------



## annemerrick

That skirt is super cute!!!^^^^


----------



## MizzKitteh

Just got this! I love it!! http://www2.victoriassecret.com/com...H-249600&page=5&cgname=OSCLOSWTSWD&rfnbr=6485


----------



## GabLVoesvuitton

just bought this kensie sweater and the black belt from nordstrom.


----------



## ColdSteel

Fire Eyelash skirt in pink. It looks a little lighter than in reality in this pic.

http://www.belk.com/AST/Main/Belk_P...U2/Fire+Elastic+Waist+Eyelash+Skirt.jsp?off=1

Got it on sale at Macy's and I had more than I thought left on my gift card.


----------



## lovemysavior

I had seen these really cool fingerless brown leather gloves at my local Urban Outfitters around Christmas time but they were $28 and I didn't feel like paying that much for them.  So I went on their website the other day and saw that they had them on clearance for $9.99.  I went back to the store today and they were still regular price and not on clearance.  I told the SA that I had seem them on clearance online and she said they would honor me the online price.  I was super excited.


----------



## exotikittenx

http://www.yumikimshop.com/AMBER-TOP-TRIBAL-p/s1945-tribal.htm

Yumi Kim top on sale, after inspiration from Lauren Conrad!  LOL


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^saw that in thread, it's amazing!


----------



## forchanel

I just bought a 3.1 phillip lim top!  It's gorgeous in person.  It's like the dress in the link below but its a top not a dress:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/49868


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I just bought myself this Wheels & Dollbaby Cake Ruffle top but in baby pink


----------



## cupcakekiss

hmmmm some on sale... some not

dec-
free people convertible crop striped sweater ~$30, retail $88?
free people convertible zip lace scarf ~$25, retail $50?
j.crew gloves wool/cashmere ~$15, retail $30?
rodarte for target: 
tights $13
thigh highs $10
bow belt $13?

jan - 
bakers sully boots, mushroom ~$40, retail $99.99?
forever 21, feather earrings (assorted) 2 packs total $10


----------



## dreamdoll

3 items from the Rodarte for Target line - Love them all!!


----------



## Tangerine

Brasilian_Babe said:


> I just bought myself this Wheels & Dollbaby Cake Ruffle top but in baby pink
> 
> cache.wists.com/thumbnails/1/56/156588b0f20c9e19d560d34be62f5d63-orig



Love it!!


----------



## indi3r4

3.1 Phillip Lim Asymmetrical Drape Dress






Marc Jacobs Cartoon Paisley Sleeveless Dress & the matching scarf
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/files/detailed_images/370_5183_002.jpg

another scarf from Marc Jacobs
http://www.marcjacobs.com/#/en-us/marcjacobscollection/women/fallwinter09/scarves?lookId=7


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^that's an amazing dress!


----------



## Bitten

Just ordered a pair of black pants from Saks.com - RL Black label on sale.


----------



## evilvietgirl

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3051871...arch&keyword=james+perse&origin=searchresults

In black

Indi- That dress is TDF!


----------



## Luv n bags

indi3r4 said:


> 3.1 Phillip Lim Asymmetrical Drape Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs Cartoon Paisley Sleeveless Dress & the matching scarf
> http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/files/detailed_images/370_5183_002.jpg
> 
> another scarf from Marc Jacobs
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/#/en-us/marcjacobscollection/women/fallwinter09/scarves?lookId=7


 
Great dress, Indi!  I love 3.1 Phillip Lim dresses - they are very flattering.


----------



## iluvmybags

I just bought this Marc Jacobs cardigan sweater that I've been lusting after all season!!  

I had called Barneys earlier in the day & asked about this sweater & was told they didn't have it.  I stopped after work to pick up something else & checked out the sale racks.  I was just getting ready to leave the store empty-handed, when I saw a zipper & some studs poking out from a rack behind the counter.  I walked over to it & pulled out the sleeve & there it was - and it was my size!!  The SA was walking past & she said, You want that?  Go ahead, take it!  I asked her if it was on hold for someone else or even hers, and she said that some other store had called earlier in the day but never called back (that's probably why the other SA didn't know they had it).  They were closing in 15 minutes, so she said if I wanted it, it was mine!  That's all I needed to hear!! (and it was 70% off!!)

Needless to say, I was over the moon w/excitement!!


----------



## Dimple

I bought a backup of these two dresses but now I'm thinking I wont wear it as much & cant return it.


----------



## simplygm819

alot of sweaters and cardigans from urban outfitters! yay can't wait to get them!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Two Faconnable shirts - one cotton button down shirt, one cashmere sweater - at Nordstrom Rack. Also a Lafayette 148 pant suit at a consignment shop.


----------



## lily25

Zara python flats




from left to right, angora mix striped sweater, graphic T, cashmere silk mix sweater!

I love shopping from the Zara sales!!!


----------



## annemerrick

iluvmybags said:


> I just bought this Marc Jacobs cardigan sweater that I've been lusting after all season!!
> 
> I had called Barneys earlier in the day & asked about this sweater & was told they didn't have it. I stopped after work to pick up something else & checked out the sale racks. I was just getting ready to leave the store empty-handed, when I saw a zipper & some studs poking out from a rack behind the counter. I walked over to it & pulled out the sleeve & there it was - and it was my size!! The SA was walking past & she said, You want that? Go ahead, take it! I asked her if it was on hold for someone else or even hers, and she said that some other store had called earlier in the day but never called back (that's probably why the other SA didn't know they had it). They were closing in 15 minutes, so she said if I wanted it, it was mine! That's all I needed to hear!! (and it was 70% off!!)
> 
> Needless to say, I was over the moon w/excitement!!


 

COngrats on your superb deal!  The sweater was meant to be yours!!


----------



## outtacontrol

iluvmybags said:


> I just bought this Marc Jacobs cardigan sweater that I've been lusting after all season!!
> 
> I had called Barneys earlier in the day & asked about this sweater & was told they didn't have it.  I stopped after work to pick up something else & checked out the sale racks.  I was just getting ready to leave the store empty-handed, when I saw a zipper & some studs poking out from a rack behind the counter.  I walked over to it & pulled out the sleeve & there it was - and it was my size!!  The SA was walking past & she said, You want that?  Go ahead, take it!  I asked her if it was on hold for someone else or even hers, and she said that some other store had called earlier in the day but never called back (that's probably why the other SA didn't know they had it).  They were closing in 15 minutes, so she said if I wanted it, it was mine!  That's all I needed to hear!! (and it was 70% off!!)
> 
> Needless to say, I was over the moon w/excitement!!




I so love stories like this!!  ^^

From JCrew Canada online I got these in the colour that the model has on and charcoal gray on sale for $29.99 minus 20% off!  Thinking spring!


----------



## jigga85

Went to Holt and purchases myself brand new D2 sunglasses


----------



## Bobble

I loved this (WHBM Silk organza bustier) since it came out, stupidly did not buy it when it was 50% off, and it was sold out 3 weeks after it's release.  But, due to some careful site watching :ninja: I snagged it...I'm waiting for it's delivery.  Now all I need is somewhere to where it.







Here is how I plan to wear it-just need the belt, and my hair will be down.


----------



## mielikki55

Vince silk top and Vince cashmere/wool cardigan.  They were on supersale at Nordstroms!  60% off original price and then another 15% on top of that.


----------



## mielikki55

Forget the cardigan...just got an e-mail from Nordies that they are unable to fulfill the order for the cardigan.


----------



## icecreamom

Got a BCBG floral dress! Love it


----------



## lil_peanut

I've been so freaking bad this week:
From Stewart + Brown:
https://secure.stewartbrown.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=50506&Category_Code=SALE
https://secure.stewartbrown.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=MWEST-T51HENS69S6&Product_Code=16084&Category_Code=S_TEES

https://secure.stewartbrown.com/store/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=MWEST-T51HENS69S6&Product_Code=50304&Category_Code=S_SWTR
 From Shopbop:
http://www.shopbop.com/ankle-skinny-jeans-j-brand/vp/v=1/845524441848073.htm?folderID=2534374302076347&fm=sale-category-shopbysize 
http://www.shopbop.com/vintage-flee...524441856251.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize(in cream)
http://www.shopbop.com/neck-tee-kain-label/vp/v=1/845524441848059.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize  (in navy)


----------



## lil_peanut

At least all the Stewart clothes were 40% off those prices with a code!


----------



## NoraV

I found an amazing vintage Versace blazer! The metal details totally sold me. The metal runs all the way down center back as well.


----------



## annemerrick

^^^Nora....the blazer looks awesome!  Modeling pic, please?


----------



## CoachGirl12

icecreamom said:


> Got a BCBG floral dress! Love it


WOW, that dress is amazing! I wish I had the legs like the model to go w/it! haha


----------



## queenvictoria2

mielikki55 said:


> Forget the cardigan...just got an e-mail from Nordies that they are unable to fulfill the order for the cardigan.



awww I have this cardigan, am wearing it now  it is one of my faves! 
Call customer service and have them do a search for you! That's what I did and they found one left in my size and had it shipped free


----------



## queenvictoria2

Bobble said:


> I loved this (WHBM Silk organza bustier) since it came out, stupidly did not buy it when it was 50% off, and it was sold out 3 weeks after it's release.  But, due to some careful site watching :ninja: I snagged it...I'm waiting for it's delivery.  Now all I need is somewhere to where it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is how I plan to wear it-just need the belt, and my hair will be down.





gorgeous top!


----------



## Bobble

^ Thanks.  Fedex is taking forever to get it to me...


----------



## Bitten

Bobble said:


> ^ Thanks.  Fedex is taking forever to get it to me...



Aww, hope you get it soon! It's so beautiful - I'm so impatient waiting for deliveries! 

Speaking of which, I've got some loveliness coming to me next week I hope:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61889


----------



## Dancing Nancies

Nothing expensive for me (I'm trying to keep my clothing obsession in check), but I did manage to score some amazing finds at the local Salvation Army yesterday. I got a Kate Spade handbag, a vintage-looking Liz Claiborne bag, a coat from Old Navy, and several tops from American Eagle/Gap - all for $33!!


----------



## annemerrick

^^^You need to show us pics....if not here then in the "secondhand" thread in the shopping area!  WOuld love to see....


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> I just bought this Marc Jacobs cardigan sweater that I've been lusting after all season!!
> 
> I had called Barneys earlier in the day & asked about this sweater & was told they didn't have it.  I stopped after work to pick up something else & checked out the sale racks.  I was just getting ready to leave the store empty-handed, when I saw a zipper & some studs poking out from a rack behind the counter.  I walked over to it & pulled out the sleeve & there it was - and it was my size!!  The SA was walking past & she said, You want that?  Go ahead, take it!  I asked her if it was on hold for someone else or even hers, and she said that some other store had called earlier in the day but never called back (that's probably why the other SA didn't know they had it).  They were closing in 15 minutes, so she said if I wanted it, it was mine!  That's all I needed to hear!! (and it was 70% off!!)
> 
> Needless to say, I was over the moon w/excitement!!



I wore my new sweater to work last night, along with the "Cartoon Paisley" scarf I bought the day before.  I wore it the way it was shown on the runway, during the opening of MJ's F09 show


----------



## Bobble

Bitten said:


> Aww, hope you get it soon! It's so beautiful - I'm so impatient waiting for deliveries!
> 
> Speaking of which, I've got some loveliness coming to me next week I hope:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61889




Lol, thanks.  I hope yours come soon too!  Cute top.


----------



## Vintage Vixen

A gray skirt from Banana Republic. I was meeting my mother for coffee, and we decided to pop in and  look at their jewelry. (On a side note- their jewelry this year is way too bulky. I loved their pieces from last year, but it doesn't look like I'll be buying very many of this season's.) Anyhow, they were having a super clearance sale and I ended up with a nice, basic pencil skirt for $12.  I felt almost like I was cheating them or something.


----------



## Tangerine

Vintage Vixen said:


> A gray skirt from Banana Republic. I was meeting my mother for coffee, and we decided to pop in and  look at their jewelry. (On a side note- their jewelry this year is way too bulky. I loved their pieces from last year, but it doesn't look like I'll be buying very many of this season's.) Anyhow, they were having a super clearance sale and I ended up with a nice, basic pencil skirt for $12.  I felt almost like I was cheating them or something.



I think I need to step in there tomorrow...


----------



## Tangerine

I ordered a JCrew sequined tshirt and a glittery belt.

I also got an olive old navy tank for less than 2$


----------



## Dancing Nancies

annemerrick said:


> ^^^You need to show us pics....if not here then in the "secondhand" thread in the shopping area!  WOuld love to see....



I didn't even know there was a secondhand thread! I'll definitely post some pics when I get home from work tonight!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ i didn't either! i went looking for it and couldn't find it! i hope someone bumps it because i've always got a ton of stuff to post


----------



## NoraV

The marron violet wool pom pom top from Paul & Joe - on Gilt right now!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

abercrombie is has been having a massive sale, extra 50% off all sale. i've gotten so many sweaters for $10 ea, tshirts for $9, it's really worth it for those prices, lots of good basics like vneck sweaters, long short sleeve sweaters, etc.


----------



## Dancing Nancies

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^ i didn't either! i went looking for it and couldn't find it! i hope someone bumps it because i've always got a ton of stuff to post



I located it - it's in the General Shopping forum


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^thanks!


----------



## Tangerine

Banana Republic was having an extra 40% off, got a few things most of them around 10$


----------



## jellybebe

Took advantage of the 20% off coupon code at Revolve.com to buy 2 gorgeous sweaters: a black Autumn Cashmere cashmere and merino blend w/ a hood and toggle closures, and a grey Juicy Couture one with a removable faux fur collar!  Really hoping one of these is my perfect cardigan.


----------



## citrus

Over the last week from Shopbop & Revolve


----------



## lauren.819

Last Saturday I bought a BCBG dress for a party for $49 at an outlet and a navy blue top from H&M for $15.


----------



## darkknight11

*ordered a dress from asos.com and brandalley.com*


----------



## juneping

i bought this

http://reborn.ws/shop/Complexgeometries/cgfw09007/


----------



## greekgoddess

2 new Juicy terry suits.  One in pale violet and one in squash!


----------



## VSC77

citrus said:


> Over the last week from Shopbop & Revolve



loving the sandals! Are they from Revolve??


----------



## purse collector

Just bought this 2 seconds ago...hope it fits

http://g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/0/_5977540.jpg


----------



## Gotham

Just ordered these gorgeous Leopard/Cheetah calf-hair 99 Wedges by Jeffrey Campbell.


----------



## Tangerine

These shoes :
http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=29813&vid=1&pid=665104&scid=665104002
from Banana Republic, they were only 31$ plus an extra 10%... I cannot believe they still had my size. Its really worth a look in BR


----------



## nessahhh

Gotham said:


> Just ordered these gorgeous Leopard/Cheetah calf-hair 99 Wedges by Jeffrey Campbell.



damnnnn those are hot!


----------



## NoraV

A pair of Paige Verdugo jeggings. Has anyone tried these?


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Kimono type blouse in a papaya color by Thuy of New York. Org. $475 scored it for less than 100.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

free city hoodie. LOVE how comfy they are.


----------



## Jazzy_Nat

Here is the shirt, sorry org. $575!  I would have never paid that but hey!

funkylala.com/product_info.php?products_id=2823&manufacturers_id=137


----------



## PANda_USC

Herve Leger Bow Dress in Cream off eBay! Finally! Have yet to receive it


----------



## queenvictoria2

the most gorgeous pair of Lanvin sneakers for 1/2 off  but ... I think they are a 1/2 size too big and they are sold out now


----------



## queenvictoria2

also .... a pair of Jimmy Choo wedge's, Tory Burch flip flops and a Helmut Lang tee all from Sak's


----------



## Lulette

Report Signature Fairfax2 thigh high boots and a Banana Republic striped cardigan.


----------



## Stephanie***

this bag for my party nights haha


----------



## xlana

My best deal to date, J Brand Black Cigarette Jeans for $74.99!!!


----------



## designingdancer

Rockstar Sushi Biker Jeans in Gray and a purple plaid top by Free People (Both with discounts.  yay!)  


http://www.blacklabelboutique.com/rockstar-denim-biker-zip-bottom-jeans-in-gray-1510

http://www.shopbop.com/studded-plaid-menswear-top-free/vp/v=1/845524441848905.htm?folderID=2534374302090711&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## Tangerine

xlana said:


> My best deal to date, J Brand Black Cigarette Jeans for $74.99!!!



Amazing! Where did you find them?


----------



## bowsnhearts

I got somethings from Forever 21.

1) Hat Headband
2) Lace skirt
3) Tweed jacket

I have posted some pics here.


----------



## xlana

Tangerine said:


> Amazing! Where did you find them?



Aritzia!! I think they're having a huge sale right now on their winter items!


----------



## queenvictoria2

this M Missoni coat 

http://www.shopbop.com/gradiant-stripe-coat-m-missoni/vp/v=1/845524441851039.htm?folderID=2534374302029428&extid=froogle-MMISS20006


----------



## jellybebe

NoraV said:


> A pair of Paige Verdugo jeggings. Has anyone tried these?



Would love to hear feedback about these!


----------



## NoraV

jellybebe said:


> Would love to hear feedback about these!



They are AWESOME. I love them. I think these are my new favorites.


----------



## PANda_USC

Herve Leger Front Zip dress in Deep Red, to match my Louboutins in Fire Opal Strass!


----------



## martian124

^ That Herve Leger dress looks fabulous on you! Love it!


----------



## Pinkdancer

Wow, PANda, fabulous dress. You look great.


----------



## yoglood

Vera Wang Lavender evening dress:


----------



## Ditaa

Navy blazer with golden buttons and secondhand purse. The blazer looks much better on tho.


----------



## PANda_USC

*yoglood* aka *M*, is that your wedding dress that you got on Bonanzle?!?! Did everything work out!??! It's gorgeous hun!!!!


----------



## vikisud21

A pair of shoes and a denim leather jacket.


----------



## amazigrace

I just bought a pair of J. Crew Tretorn shoes in
weathered gray. Can't wait to get them!
And a pair of J. Brand jeans. I love J. Brand
leggins, BTW. They fit like a glove and are
SO versatile!


----------



## YaYa3

*grace,* guess i'll go do the same!  how come you didn't get pink???????


----------



## Lec8504

ugh pics are uploading...brb


----------



## Lec8504

^ egh can't edit my last post....anyways here's my purchases from the past weekend.







 COH Avedone skinnies (got it for $50ish!  $70 including tax and s/h! super happy with this deal)






 COH Avedone skinny in faith wash 





Trouve leggings...super comfy






 Theory Charlotte tank in lilac (it has a hidden gold chain on the collar and sleeves so it catches the light...sooo pretty)






 Sauce bow tank- hasn't been delivered yet..but it looks super cute on the Saks website hehe






 Patterson J. Kincaid sheer tee in light pink...super comfy...I have a feeling I'm gonna live in this during the summer/spring


----------



## Lec8504

Kain sheer tee in this exact color...my outfit for summer/spring will mostly be skinnies or leggins and long tshirts lol.






Ella Moss flutter tank...has yet to be delivered but can't wait....looks like a great going out to dinner top.







 Clu metallic top...love this...can't wait to wear it with leggins to go shopping once the weather gets better.  

I also bought a Nanette Lepore silk top, Ya-da dress and a chain tank top (forgot which designer)..but I can't find the pictures online...so I'll post them later


----------



## annemerrick

Just bought this blazer at a thrift store yesterday!  It will be perfect for "Mom" occasions and I am a sucker for embroidery!!


----------



## outtacontrol

gorgeous ann! ^^

I just got these mike & chris peep toe sandals for $60!! regularly $355.00. Funkylala is having an extra 70% off sale items.

http://www.funkylala.com/product_info.php?products_id=2929&cPath=53


----------



## PANda_USC

*annemerrick*, you're so cute!("for mom" occasions) I love embroidery


----------



## juneping

i just bought an allsaints leather jacket..super happy


----------



## carvedwords

I couldn't pass these up.. there was only one left of both in my size.  I love wearing funky jeans with classic tops/blazers.


----------



## annemerrick

outtacontrol....couldn't see the pic of the shoes, but great price!!!!

panda_usc.....i have certain items that I reserve for those occasions where I have to be TOTALLY appropriate!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*carved*, I love the washes on those jeans you just bought! Tres rocker chic!


----------



## outtacontrol

annemerrick said:


> outtacontrol....couldn't see the pic of the shoes, but great price!!!!
> 
> panda_usc.....i have certain items that I reserve for those occasions where I have to be TOTALLY appropriate!!!!




Ah! they must be sold out!


----------



## thithi

got this pricematched at bloomies for 1/2 off - 100GC.  it's much lighter in person, but the black banding is hot!

tainted love dress by bailey 44


----------



## MissPrivé

Cute dress *thithi*!!

I just ordered a cropped leather jacket from Preen Line and a denim leggins from J Brand. Can't wait!!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Oooooh very nice purchases everyone. Despite my ban,  I just got this Loeffler Randall jacket on Saks clearance. It is so cute!


----------



## GossipGirl27

Milly Combo Sleeve dress: 

http://www.shopbop.com/combo-sleeve...4302050290&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## NoraV

Theory Amirah Dress.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Recent stuff:

Hugo Boss Orange - Alloa Dress (It has the cutest hidden pockets on the front!)





Hugo Boss Orange - Bonna dress (also a pink piece - can't wait for Spring!)


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Ooh! My Free People Oversize Top and Sequin Sweater! Then my Seven for all Mankind Jeans in Roxanne Skinny! I'm never taking these babies off(:


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought this cute jacket from Ann Taylor today:

http://www.anntaylor.com/catalog/pr...TN&defaultColor=Black&defaultSizeType=Regular


----------



## Pinkdancer

^^Super cute.


----------



## GossipGirl27

Milly Striped Turtleneck dress:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1265565602784&ev19=1:1

Wolford Hot Dot Sheer Tights:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1265565665238


----------



## dmitchell15

Pinkdancer said:


> ^^Super cute.


 
Thank you! I have been drooling over this jacke for a while. It was finally on sale and yesterday they ran a promotion that you get $20.00 off if you just try on some shoes. I knew what I was buying then!


----------



## yoglood

GhstDreamer said:


> Recent stuff:
> 
> 
> Hugo Boss Orange - Bonna dress (also a pink piece - can't wait for Spring!)



LOVE this skirt!! It's so pretty and girly!!


----------



## materialgurl

MissPrivé;14111680 said:
			
		

> Cute dress *thithi*!!
> 
> I just ordered a cropped leather jacket from Preen Line and a denim leggins from J Brand. Can't wait!!




i love this!! where is this jacket from?


----------



## thithi

ON was having an amazing coupon deal today so i took advantage and stacked 5 coupons to get 2 boyfriend cardis, 1 dress, and panties for $23 shipped.


----------



## sooyang

i bought a jumpsuit
http://ns1.revolveclothing.com/images/JUICY-WP1025_V1-BIG.jpg


----------



## sooyang

...and a wool zip up sweater from Aritzia


----------



## gemrock

sooyang said:


> ...and a wool zip up sweater from Aritzia









lovely


----------



## GossipGirl27

Kate Spade Julie skirt:

http://www.katespade.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3979470&cp=2631362.3998847

Kate Spade Joelynn dress: 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3080585...earch&keyword=kate+spade&origin=searchresults


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just a couple of cute items from F21


----------



## J*Mart

Four Matty M blouses from NR. I think I've found a new favorite brand!


----------



## CoutureAddicted

This power shoulder knit:


----------



## Dabyachunv

Banana Republic has had some gorge. things lately.

This is it, but I bought pewter: http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=35437&vid=1&pid=719714












And I needed a sweater!  Banana Republic Cashmere & Cotton.  Picture does not do it justice


----------



## CoachGirl12

Dabyachunv said:


> Banana Republic has had some gorge. things lately.
> 
> This is it, but I bought pewter: http://bananarepublic.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=35437&vid=1&pid=719714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I needed a sweater!  Banana Republic Cashmere & Cotton.  Picture does not do it justice


Wow, both pieces are beautiful!


----------



## MsCandice

Dabyachunv Can't believe that top is from banana republic!! Very cute!


----------



## Dabyachunv

CoachGirl & MsCandic - Thank you both so much!  Banana Republic has some great things!  I'm 23 and was worried that everything would be too mature for my taste, but some of it is not.  With some skinny jeans and high heels the pewter top is great for ladies night out.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Dabyachunv said:


> CoachGirl & MsCandic - Thank you both so much!  Banana Republic has some great things!  I'm 23 and was worried that everything would be too mature for my taste, but some of it is not.  With some skinny jeans and high heels the pewter top is great for ladies night out.


ITA! I might have to pick that top up too or at least go and try it on...


----------



## MissPrivé

materialgurl said:


> i love this!! where is this jacket from?


 
It's Preen Line! I got it from NAP.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got two shirts that I've been lusting over... since Express has 30% off, I decided to snag them now! 

http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...nterest&user_att_value=Email&Mrsaa=*&Mrsavf=*

http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...nterest&user_att_value=Email&Mrsaa=*&Mrsavf=*


----------



## PurseAddict79

^^ I LOVE both pieces


----------



## klj

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got two shirts that I've been lusting over... since Express has 30% off, I decided to snag them now!
> 
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...nterest&user_att_value=Email&Mrsaa=*&Mrsavf=*
> 
> http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...nterest&user_att_value=Email&Mrsaa=*&Mrsavf=*


Both are very cute!..I'm going to have to go and find the first one for sure...great tunic for skinnies..boots!


----------



## Lola24

I got three Yumi Kim tops on sale with an extra 30% off!  Came to a little more than $100, I can't wait to get them!!  Oh, and a great Vena Cava dress for $75 at Aritzia, the original price was $450!  I'm going to hate it when the economy gets so much better that you can't get good deals anymore, lol (just kidding though, there's always a good deal to find).


----------



## klj

A few things from Anthro~
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...rue&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=~ in the grey
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=   ~ in green

And another that is sold out no pic....climbing cowlneck tee in purple

A couple of basics from J crew..I love the ruffles at the bottom~
http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024142&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1265906665353 ~ in the grey
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...knitstees/noveltyknits/PRDOVR~24334/24334.jsp  ~ in white


----------



## CoachGirl12

PurseAddict79 said:


> ^^ I LOVE both pieces


Thank you!


klj said:


> Both are very cute!..I'm going to have to go and find the first one for sure...great tunic for skinnies..boots!


Definitely w/skinnies will be cute!


----------



## CoachGirl12

klj said:


> A few things from Anthro~
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro/catalog/productdetail.jsp?subCategoryId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES-STRIPE&id=010003&catId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&pushId=CLOTHES-KNITSTEES&popId=CLOTHES&sortProperties=&navCount=35&navAction=top&fromCategoryPage=true&selectedProductSize=&selectedProductSize1=&color=049&colorName=BLUE%20MOTIF&isSubcategory=true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=~ in the grey
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=   ~ in green
> 
> And another that is sold out no pic....climbing cowlneck tee in purple
> 
> A couple of basics from J crew..I love the ruffles at the bottom~
> http://www.jcrew.com/browse/single_...302024142&nav_type=PRMNAV&bmUID=1265906665353 ~ in the grey
> http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/knitstees/noveltyknits/PRDOVR~24334/24334.jsp  ~ in white


oooo love the last one... so cute w/the ruffles!


----------



## Jaded81

Cole Haan Black Joanna Air Boots, YSL Brown Tribute Sandals, J Brand and AG Denim leggings, Gucci Black cashmere sweater, Diesel sweater, D&G Red/Grey wool cardigan, Marni eggplant jacket


----------



## CoachGirl12

Ann Taylor Loft has some MAJOR deals!
Just got this cute jacket... going back for it I mean...

http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalo...defaultColor=Bay Blue&defaultSizeType=Regular

Then I got a open cardigan in black from there as well, only 9.98!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here's a pic of the Ann Taylor Loft jacket on... I had a black tank top on at the time, and didn't feel like switching it out w/a white tank top... but you get the idea..


----------



## bowsnhearts

I bought about $200 worth of stuff in Bardot Australia today. I was really depressed and needed something to cheer me up. But I never expected myself to buy so much. 

1) Bardot floral puffed shoulders top
2) Bardot Velvet Polka dot bow back skirt
3) Bardot Black lattice lace top with exposed zip and puffed shoulders

I posted some pics here: http://bowsnhearts.blogspot.com/2010/02/forgive-me-for-i-have-sinned.html

It seems like strong shoulders are in this season.


----------



## lcs

I bought some material to make a skirt...does that count? lol.


----------



## MissFashion

Siwy Camilla shorts in Snowstorm
Siwy Hannah Crop jeans in Snowstorm.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

bowsnhearts said:


> I bought about $200 worth of stuff in Bardot Australia today. I was really depressed and needed something to cheer me up. But I never expected myself to buy so much.
> 
> 1) Bardot floral puffed shoulders top
> 2) Bardot Velvet Polka dot bow back skirt
> 3) Bardot Black lattice lace top with exposed zip and puffed shoulders
> 
> I posted some pics here: http://bowsnhearts.blogspot.com/2010/02/forgive-me-for-i-have-sinned.html
> 
> It seems like strong shoulders are in this season.



i hope you feel better.. i'm guessing at least a little bit with those purchases


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i did some major damage at jcrew, online and in store 

and i got this top because i love graphic shirts and i love true blood . and it was only $5.50!


----------



## carvedwords

I like Shopbop's new feature to tell you how items are left.  Unfortuantely, bad for my wallet because I ended up with CoH Jeggings in Poseidon.


----------



## simplygm819

A very cute wool jacket at a great great great price!


----------



## NoraV

Joie pants, See by Chloe skirt, Gypsy 05 dress, and Enza Costa tunic/dress.


----------



## KristyDarling

I have been searching for almost 2 years for the perfect black blazer, and finally found it today!  It's Elizabeth and James ruched-sleeve blazer, from NM. Here it is, although mine is black: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76690


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i totally love e&j...lucky you!


----------



## NoraV

KristyDarling said:


> I have been searching for almost 2 years for the perfect black blazer, and finally found it today!  It's Elizabeth and James ruched-sleeve blazer, from NM. Here it is, although mine is black: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76690



I have this blazer in black and the shorter, double-breasted one. Great fit.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ NoraV, I like that we seem to have the same taste in fashion.   (James Jeans Twiggys ROCK!) I love the cut of this blazer, and I'm so glad I got it in black since I wanted something very classic that won't look dated in a few years. I like that it's nipped in at the waist, and flares out at the hip...so it looks ladylike (yet still edgy) even when it's unbuttoned.  How do you style yours?  BTW, I saw that shorter double-breasted one too....it's darling! NM San Francisco didn't have it today but it looks gorgeous online. 

MichelleAntonia -- thanks! This is my first E&J piece although I've admired that label for awhile now. I still can't believe that the little Olsen twins are the minds behind that line -- I still see them as little toddlers! I look forward to getting more E&J stuff in the future. (must save my pennies first though!)


----------



## bj81

Jbrand Skinny in Ink... But I got them for $32.00 at Marshalls in Tysons on Route 7!!! (size 30)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T0V3C


----------



## Pinkdancer

^What a steal, bj81. Oh, and I used to have those shoes in your avatar, but I returned them. Makes me a little sad.

I just jumped on to the jeggings bandwagon. After looking in the Jeggings thread here on tPF and reading all the good reviews of this particular pair, I decided to buy them:


----------



## SuLi

I've been pretty bad this week...

I bought two Nanette Lepore items:

Ruffled top

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...nanette%2Blepore%26_requestid%3D29080%26N%3D0

and this:

Striped shirt

http://www.shopbop.com/ben-top-oona...524441857178.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize

I haven't gotten them yet.

I also bought the Kate Spade rosette tank pictured it below.


----------



## airborne

2 American Eagle mil style jackets $69.50 a piece in navy blue and camo green (will up load the green one later)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

SuLi said:


> I've been pretty bad this week...
> 
> I bought two Nanette Lepore items:
> 
> Ruffled top
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...nanette%2Blepore%26_requestid%3D29080%26N%3D0
> 
> and this:
> 
> Striped shirt
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/ben-top-oona...524441857178.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize
> 
> I haven't gotten them yet.
> 
> I also bought the Kate Spade rosette tank pictured it below.



great stuff!


----------



## cute330xigrl

went to woodbury outlet friday, got few items for myself  @ maxmara. a shirt & belt









just got a 8mm pink/peach freshwater pearl necklace on wednesday and a pair of kate spade shoes from zappos.


----------



## Tiaraa

^^ Such lovely purchases!!


----------



## handbaglover13

Pinkdancer said:


> ^What a steal, bj81. Oh, and I used to have those shoes in your avatar, but I returned them. Makes me a little sad.
> 
> I just jumped on to the jeggings bandwagon. After looking in the Jeggings thread here on tPF and reading all the good reviews of this particular pair, I decided to buy them:


 
I'm thinking of getting a pair too ...which brand are these?
Thanks


----------



## HOTasFCUK

cute330xigrl: Love your purchases! Everything looks so darling together!


----------



## bj81

Pinkdancer said:


> ^What a steal, bj81. Oh, and I used to have those shoes in your avatar, but I returned them. Makes me a little sad.
> 
> I just jumped on to the jeggings bandwagon. After looking in the Jeggings thread here on tPF and reading all the good reviews of this particular pair, I decided to buy them:


 
Thanks I went back and got these for $59.99

http://www.switchboutique.com/v/vspfiles/photos/J Brand Torn Dark Vintage Jean-2T.jpg

Love them!!  

I saw those leggings in Bloomingdales, I thought they were maternity pants because of the waist!! (I feel silly now)


----------



## materialgurl

just bought this trench coat from CK.. im gonna wear it until i can buy the Burberry one... i guess next year??

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3070739...rch&keyword=calvin+klein&origin=searchresults


----------



## Dabyachunv

handbaglover13 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a pair too ...which brand are these?
> Thanks



There AG.


----------



## PANda_USC

two HL dresses


----------



## cute330xigrl

thanks Tiaraa & HOTasFCUK!

just got these shoes today to go w/ my v-day gift

but idaknow, they look like they'r going to be a pain to maintain


----------



## cute330xigrl

PANda_USC said:


> two HL dresses



those r very cute!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cute330*, adorable shoes!!! 

and thank you for the kind words regarding my HL dresses, ^_^


----------



## handbaglover13

Dabyachunv said:


> There AG.




Thanks! Do u know how these fit? Did you get your regular jean size? Or sized down/up?


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ oh no, I was not the OP for these.  If you check the jeggings thread in this forum the OP talks about the fit & posts modeling pics.  HTH.

Panda-Smokin'


----------



## Dabyachunv

I accidentally bought this.  I've been stalking it for two months now...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492712035&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446241786&R=842059194169&P_name=Robbi+%26+Nikki&sid=126FBA4942E0&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1266942271355


----------



## jclr

PANda_USC said:


> two HL dresses



*Panda*, gorgeous dresses!  You wear them well.


----------



## PANda_USC

*dabya*, merciiii

*jclr*, thank you dear!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^where do you get your HL dresses?


----------



## PANda_USC

*michelle*, meow! I was in Vegas last weekend and so I stopped by the HL boutique in the Venetian. Usually I'll purchase them at the HL Boutique in the San Francisco Shopping center, ^_^. ::wink nudge:: thinking about getting one misssyyy?


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^i WISH!!! if i had the money right now, i'd surely cook up some sort of an excuse to get one, i've never seen one i didn't love. really, they're the most consistent label!


----------



## PANda_USC

*michelle*, meow!! eBay has some awesome finds, :: wink:: I've gotten a few from there, hehehe!


----------



## carvedwords

More jeans!  I have a jeans addiction.  I can never have too many pairs.


----------



## KristyDarling

I got this cropped jean jacket by Blank from Tobi.com. I'm a little nervous since I've never bought this brand before, but ya can't beat the price. http://www.tobi.com/product/23032-b...blue-jackets-casual?color_id=27713#ref=pltext


----------



## _bebee

bought some new true religion jeans in light wash


----------



## airborne

luv the jeans in pic #1...


----------



## airborne

here's the other pic of my AE military style jacket: 
and i saw these shoes and had to have them so i share them too..


----------



## thavasa

^^^ great shoes!!


----------



## airborne

thxu thavasa!


----------



## wkim

This Marmot fleece in Deep Blue from TJMaxx for a cool $20!
http://corporatesales.marmot.com/spring_2009/outerwear/fleece/womens_furnace_jacket


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Peoples liberation jacket


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Went to Niagara Falls outlet last weekend and bought:
- Juicy Couture Puff Parka with faux fur trim hood in Grant for $125 @ Juicy Outlet
- Theory denim trousers ($24) and M Missoni skirt ($118) @ Off 5th
- Ralph Lauren pink crested oxford shirt for $60 @ RL factory store


----------



## KristyDarling

Just got this Tracy Reese Frock silk dress ('Miranda') on the Tracy Reese web site for $135 on sale! I hope it fits.


----------



## rosasharn78

Bought some Rock and Republic Scorpion stretch jeans that should be delivered on Friday.


----------



## feliciaf

I JUST have to share my LUCKY NEWS with some girls who understand! 

I have been searching high and low for the PERFECT BOYFRIEND BLAZER. Of course the one I fell in love with is by Elizabeth and James & costs $395! Well I tried it on and it was one size too small. The lady at bloomingdales kindly found one for me at another bloomy's in CA. So I put it on hold while "I thought about it". Then, when I got home and saw online that the EXACT SAME BLAZER is on their website and ON SALE for $197!! I called the store in CA right away and she said she would honor the online price. Ahh I can't believe I got the blazer I wanted at such an incredible deal!!! The SA even said "today must be your lucky day!"

heres the blazer at shopbop - http://www.shopbop.com/relaxed-jame...rID=2534374302082591&extid=froogle-ELIJA20482


----------



## KristyDarling

feliciaf said:


> I JUST have to share my LUCKY NEWS with some girls who understand!
> 
> I have been searching high and low for the PERFECT BOYFRIEND BLAZER. Of course the one I fell in love with is by Elizabeth and James & costs $395! Well I tried it on and it was one size too small. The lady at bloomingdales kindly found one for me at another bloomy's in CA. So I put it on hold while "I thought about it". Then, when I got home and saw online that the EXACT SAME BLAZER is on their website and ON SALE for $197!! I called the store in CA right away and she said she would honor the online price. Ahh I can't believe I got the blazer I wanted at such an incredible deal!!! The SA even said "today must be your lucky day!"
> 
> heres the blazer at shopbop - http://www.shopbop.com/relaxed-jame...rID=2534374302082591&extid=froogle-ELIJA20482



YAY! It's gorgey! I recently bought an E&J blazer, too. I am so pleased with the high-quality tailoring!


----------



## samhainophobia

*airborne*, I love the AE military jacket!!

My most recent purchases:

J. Crew (final sale)
~ cashmere turtleneck in Dark Poppy (red)
~ Zoey blazer in black http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Feature_Assortment/catalogjcrewcomexclusives/jacketsouterwear/PRDOVR~24435/99101957744/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~20+17+4294967104~15~~~~~~~/24435.jsp

Macy's
~ INC Asymmetrical Ruffle Jersey Motorcycle Jacket in Heather Gray http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=447299&CategoryID=26512
~ INC Ruffle Fleece Jacket in black http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=455559&CategoryID=26512
~ INC Short Sleeve Ruffle Top in black (LOVE the yellow, but I look like hell in yellow) http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=455020&CategoryID=26512
~ Grane skinny jeans/leggings http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=408235&CategoryID=50360

Kohl's (30%-40% sale on this collection)
~ LC Lauren Conrad sequin cardigan in black http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/landingpages/lclaurenconrad/tops/PRD~591777/LC+Lauren+Conrad+Sequin+Cardigan.jsp
~ LC Lauren Conrad tiered camisole in white http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/landingpages/lclaurenconrad/tops/PRD~598798/LC+Lauren+Conrad+Tiered+Camisole.jsp
~ LC Lauren Conrad seamless camisole in black http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/landingpages/lclaurenconrad/tops/PRD~540483/LC+Lauren+Conrad+Seamless+Camisole.jsp

Piperlime (sale)
~ YOU by Crocs motorcycle boots http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=36634&vid=1&pid=753584&scid=753584002
Yes, really!  I have a similar style in white from last season (Racy Rocker) and they are great-looking and SO comfy.  I get compliments on them all the time, and no one ever guesses that they're by Crocs .


----------



## airborne

*samhainophobia- *thx u dear! congrats on your purchases, i really like the skinny jean leggings!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

From Anthro:

Dwarf Quince cardi
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Two Paths Trench (not sure if it will fit/look good, because I sized down based on the reviews)!
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Tights in grey... thought they'd be cute with a burgundy sweater dress:
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Lean Lines tunic in blue
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=


----------



## airborne

*fieryfashionist*-luv the Lean Lines tunic in blue...cuuute~


----------



## karetotalk

i got a few things from yoox.com

m missoni dress in black: http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/M+MIS...7CD7/rr/1/cod10/34133983MN/sts/sr_salewomen80

miu miu belt: http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...7CD7&rr=1&cod10=46129920UI&sts=sr_salewomen80

3.1 philip lim top: http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...7CD7&rr=1&cod10=39158320CF&sts=sr_salewomen80


----------



## pursewatch

A hooded leather jacket from Banana Republic.


----------



## thithi

scored a deal on a black halter jumpsuit at Loehmans....


----------



## feliciaf

KristyDarling said:


> YAY! It's gorgey! I recently bought an E&J blazer, too. I am so pleased with the high-quality tailoring!



Thanks!!! I went back online today and it was GONE! SOOOO glad I pounced on it when I did, haha.

The fit and tailoring is AMAZING! They really are beautiful!!


----------



## michelle4444

I just purchased these from Nordstrom! $120, I love them so much!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

samhainophobia said:


> *airborne*, I love the AE military jacket!!
> 
> My most recent purchases:
> 
> J. Crew (final sale)
> ~ cashmere turtleneck in Dark Poppy (red)
> ~ Zoey blazer in black http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Wom...294+20~~~20+17+4294967104~15~~~~~~~/24435.jsp
> 
> Macy's
> ~ INC Asymmetrical Ruffle Jersey Motorcycle Jacket in Heather Gray http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=447299&CategoryID=26512
> ~ INC Ruffle Fleece Jacket in black
> ~ INC Short Sleeve Ruffle Top in black (LOVE the yellow, but I look like hell in yellow) http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=455020&CategoryID=26512
> ~ Grane skinny jeans/leggings http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=408235&CategoryID=50360
> 
> Kohl's (30%-40% sale on this collection)
> ~ LC Lauren Conrad sequin cardigan in black http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/lan...D~591777/LC+Lauren+Conrad+Sequin+Cardigan.jsp
> ~ LC Lauren Conrad tiered camisole in white http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/lan...D~598798/LC+Lauren+Conrad+Tiered+Camisole.jsp
> ~ LC Lauren Conrad seamless camisole in black http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/lan...540483/LC+Lauren+Conrad+Seamless+Camisole.jsp
> 
> Piperlime (sale)
> ~ YOU by Crocs motorcycle boots http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=36634&vid=1&pid=753584&scid=753584002
> Yes, really! I have a similar style in white from last season (Racy Rocker) and they are great-looking and SO comfy. I get compliments on them all the time, and no one ever guesses that they're by Crocs .


 
That cardigan is cute i'm a sucker for sequin


----------



## auroraskye

okay they were cheap but still.. most recent purchases were from Forever 21..

This awesome cardi/vest thing

A perfect black maxi dress! For $18.. Funny when I am looking at all these more expensive dresses and they aren't what I want.. and I find my perfect black maxi dress at Forever 21. Sweet. No pics though, too lazy.

I also got a cute clutch, a chain link bib necklace and a ring.


----------



## wkim

No pics. Cashmere argyle cardi for $15. TJMaxx. I really don't shop elsewhere much And a bunch of Paper Denim & Cloth and RL clothes (shorts, shirts, swimming trunks) for my nearly 2yr old son.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Report Signature.

They are gray (my pictures aren't the greatest quality).


----------



## MissPrivé

Omg they look absolutely perfect on you *whitleygilbert*!!!!


----------



## Kilanna

Getting my spring/summer work wardrobe into gear so I don't ever have to wear trousers


----------



## twilight_sky

WhitleyGilbert
Where did you get those shoes?  I love them


----------



## KristyDarling

Just ordered this gorgeous hand-knit wrap from Pilland on Etsy.


----------



## Tangerine

This AWESOME JCrew tank top, thanks to the ladies in the Jcrew thread
http://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/WomenBrowse/Women_Shop_By_Category/shirtstops/camisblouses/PRDOVR~22401/99101941737/ENE~1+2+3+22+4294967294+20~~~0~15~all~mode+matchallany~~~~~starland/22401.jsp


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^ooooooh, i love it!!!


----------



## samhainophobia

*killana*, gorgeous dress!  What's the brand?

*KristyDarling*, that wrap is FAB!  Another Etsy seller for me to bookmark -- thank you!


----------



## dreamdoll

A couple of tops from JPG for Target..


----------



## lilflobowl

Bought a bunch of stuff recently!


----------



## lilflobowl

and one more top from the JPG for Target line.


----------



## dreamdoll

*lilflobowl*, love the tights!!


----------



## KristyDarling

samhainophobia said:


> *KristyDarling*, that wrap is FAB!  Another Etsy seller for me to bookmark -- thank you!


I'm always happy to enable.   It should arrive in 2-3 weeks because it's shipping standard service from Italy. Oh, the suspense!


----------



## beantownSugar

i'm thinking it'll be my graduation dress


----------



## beantownSugar

and feel free to excuse my socks 

this was my dressing room picture before i bought it


----------



## PurseAddict79

That dress looks so good on you. Both the fit and the colors are very flattering on you. Nice choice.


beantownSugar said:


> i'm thinking it'll be my graduation dress


----------



## Kilanna

samhainophobia said:


> *killana*, gorgeous dress! What's the brand?



It's from 

http://www.karenmillen.com/ 

asos.com sells it also.


----------



## beantownSugar

PurseAddict79 said:


> That dress looks so good on you. Both the fit and the colors are very flattering on you. Nice choice.



thank you


----------



## flashy.stems

i re-bought a mackage leather jacket from aritzia in black after my friend spilt rubber cement on mine when she borrowed it. lol

and while i was there i also bought 2 v-necks, a cute cardi and dressy.


----------



## nillacobain

Bought a cropped cardigan from H&M. I got a rid of all my unused, bad fitting and old clothes and I seriously *NEED* new ones. I think I have two pants and 4-5 tops left in my closet.


----------



## ACS

Burberry quilted constance jacket in light pink - I'm ready for spring!


----------



## dmitchell15

I just got these from Old Navy pictured and a scarf that is white with a multicolor flower pattern (not pictured):


----------



## Gerry

^^^^ I love what you got from Old Navy!! My favorite skirt is from there and has rows of elastic from waist to hip and it is the cutest and most comfortable skirt I have ever owned in my life. I'll have to look there now.


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ Thank you! It is funny, I went to the dressing room, and the SA said to me " You have a lot of beautiful prints." Then I went to the register, and the cashier said to me "You sure do have a lot of color." What can I say, I love colorful things this time of year (and florals).


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I just bought a True Religon jean jacket (Jimmy) and a pair of Hudson jeans!


----------



## Prada_Princess

this scarf from Ebay (in fox)


----------



## forchanel

Siwy jeans


----------



## Spendaholic

My Ebay Purchase.
Next Cardigan Orange.


----------



## samhainophobia

30% off sale and FS at Ann Taylor Loft!  This forum is so evil.  Picked up some stuff for my mom and for me.

Mom:
Ruched Waist Sweater Jacket in Midnight Navy -- http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=23316&N=1200006&pCategoryId=3359&categoryId=200&Ns=CATEGORY_SEQ_200&loc=TN&gridSize=sm&showAll=true&defaultColor=Midnight%20Navy&defaultSizeType=Regular
Knit Anorak Jacket in Smoke Gray Heather -- http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=23277&pCategoryId=3359&categoryId=1720&Ns=CATEGORY_SEQ_1720&loc=TN&N=1200003&gridSize=sm&showAll=true&defaultColor=Smoke%20Grey%20Heather&defaultSizeType=Regular
Open Front Jacket in Light Gray Melange -- http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=23307&N=1200013&categoryId=3259&pCategoryId=3359&Ns=CATEGORY_SEQ_3259&Nty=1&No=15&loc=TN&defaultColor=Light%20Grey%20Melange&defaultSizeType=Regular

Me:
Open Front Striped Cardigan in Light Gray Melange -- http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=24643&N=1200013&pCategoryId=3359&categoryId=3259&Ns=CATEGORY_SEQ_3259&loc=TN&defaultColor=Light%20Grey%20Melange&defaultSizeType=Regular
Beaded Necklace Tee in Ivory -- http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=24244&N=1200005&pCategoryId=3359&categoryId=204&Ns=CATEGORY_SEQ_204&loc=TN&defaultColor=Ivory&defaultSizeType=Regular
Knit Sequin Scarf in Aluminum -- http://www.anntaylorloft.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=24240&N=1200019&pCategoryId=3361&categoryId=242&Ns=CATEGORY_SEQ_242&loc=TN&defaultColor=Aluminum&defaultSizeType=Regular


----------



## Gingerstar

2 Vince tops
1 Rachel Pally dress
1 COH Jeans
1 H&M t-shirt
2 Banana Republic light weight sweaters
1 T-Bags  dress

I have my eye on more but this will have to hold me over for the next couple of months.


----------



## so fresh

True religions jeans on sale at nordstrom.


----------



## wkim

LL.Bean rugby shirt...stalked it for forever but got it for $19.99 with free shipping!


----------



## gemrock

muji merino wool black cardigan
muji white t-shirt
tkmaxx black cotton pants/leggings


----------



## P.Y.T.

*Pins and Needles puff sleeve blazers from UO*
http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...&popId=WOMENS&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=
*1 long blk cadigan from UO
*http://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urba...d=W_OUTERWEAR&prepushId=&selectedProductSize=
*AG "stilt" cigarette jeans*
http://www.shopbop.com/stilt-cigare...74302064814&fm=other-shopbysize-brand-viewall


----------



## ilvoelv

^ Love the blazer!! 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=460982&CategoryID=15011&LinkType=PDPZ1

Picked this up


----------



## omgxitsxemmerz

Blue and white pinstriped button down shirtdress and leggings from BP in Nordstrom. (:


----------



## hanee

Couldn't say no to a few silk dresses on sale from Calypso.


----------



## Tangerine

P.Y.T. said:


> *AG "stilt" cigarette jeans*
> http://www.shopbop.com/stilt-cigare...74302064814&fm=other-shopbysize-brand-viewall



I LOVE those!!


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^^ thanks, they fit great too...


----------



## BdA

A new Chloe wallet.


----------



## KristyDarling

This T by Alexander Wang top. Regular price is $88 but got it for $66 plus shipping due to BasicBoutique.com's 25% off St. Patty's Day sale. (code luckyyou)


----------



## GossipGirl27

Rebecca Taylor Tie Waist Silk Tee:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3090163...h&keyword=rebecca+taylor&origin=searchresults

DVF Paradise dress:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1268766389309&ev19=2:15


----------



## sweetfacespout

miu miu black suede slingback platform heels

miu miu jewelled bordeaux red flats

aaand a louis vuitton speedy 30


----------



## klj

I just bought a new pr of Hudson's..
A pr of matchstick jeans from J Crew..
and..a cute white shirt from Anthropologie


----------



## sugarcoated_

I bought a beautiful set by La Perla black label in Indigo blue.

And a pair of TDF heels by Gianmarco Lorenzi, with 50% off as they were from last season.


----------



## samhainophobia

I can't believe I'm saying this, but...I bought a romper/jumpsuit thing.  Egad.

LnA Hemp Jersey Jumper -- http://cdn2.gilt.com/images/share/uploads/0000/0000/2631/26318091/med.jpg?45_1268259176

We'll see if I can pull this off.


----------



## shoebuyer37

^^^that is one of the best looking jumpsuits I have seen...so un-jumpsuit like.  Post modeling pics when you can...


----------



## KristyDarling

samhainophobia said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but...I bought a romper/jumpsuit thing.  Egad.
> 
> LnA Hemp Jersey Jumper -- http://cdn2.gilt.com/images/share/uploads/0000/0000/2631/26318091/med.jpg?45_1268259176
> 
> We'll see if I can pull this off.



Ooo! I love that! I've always stayed away from jumpers because I don't want to look 10. But this one is so sleek and sophisticated. Now you've got me thinking.....


----------



## karetotalk

blue chloe heloise small hobo bag on sale from saks.com
theory pants and tank
DVF puck short sleeve sweater
mbmj black cardigan


----------



## twilight_sky

Alexander Wang leather vest, Derek Lam top, Elizabeth and James flats and pumps, Madison Marcus sundress, MbyMJ booties, Moschino cheap and Chic dress, Alice and Olivia belt, and Torn tank.  I went a bit crazy


----------



## Sophia1025

After an extremely long drought of not shopping and not finding anything that could interest me, I fell in love with the Liberty of London line from Target and got dresses, tops, nighties, clothes for my daughter, and even some housewares.  I thought I was done, but then I hit Old Navy and had no idea that they were doing 30% off everything, even sales items, with the FF discount.  I bought a lot of basics for the whole family, plus a couple of cardigans, whirly skirts, camis, and shorts for me.  I am set for spring and summer.  DH could not complain because I had not bought any clothes since last year and everytime I went shopping, I came home empty handed and grumpy.  When he saw me smiling, he did not say one word except to not get him the floral Liberty of London shirt.


----------



## Karenada

Topshop haul includes:

Grey ballet flats
Blue ballet flats 
Cream ruffle blouse
Black skinny trousers


----------



## gemrock

tk maxx:

beautiful salmon/ coral v-neck sweater to go with my RL cords


----------



## forchanel

current eliott skinny jeans


----------



## samhainophobia

Trina Turk Disco Skirt -- http://www.trinaturk.com/p/5493/c/471/Disco-Skirt.aspx


----------



## nycfashionlvr

2 tops from express


----------



## brigadeiro

Chloe beaded tunic  :


----------



## Tangerine

brigadeiro said:


> Chloe beaded tunic  :



Wow thats quite a piece, very glam! If it were me though, I could live 200 years and not find a good opportunity to wear it Is it a dress up thing or a casual thing?


----------



## brigadeiro

Tangerine said:


> Wow thats quite a piece, very glam! If it were me though, I could live 200 years and not find a good opportunity to wear it Is it a dress up thing or a casual thing?



Hehe...I'm sure you would find an occasion   I think it is meant to be casual-ish (at first I thought...it looks like it should be worn by the poolside, but that's too glam for me), I wore it like this over the weekend (not as a 'romper' as it is meant to be, but over a tank stretchy black dress, to the side, for greater comfort, as I am 9 months pregnant this week :shame: ):










So to answer your question, this was worn fairly casual-ish, but I would like to dress it up sometime as well...I think it is quite versatile


----------



## lolitakali

Just got this Christian Audigier belt.


----------



## annemerrick

I put this pic in another thread....but love this dress so much that I am going to post here as well!!!  It is Dolce & Gabbana, and I have been drooling over it at NM Last Call for a loooooooong time.  It was $2650.00 originally, and I bought it the other day for $150!  What a bargain!!!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^great buy!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

lolitakali said:


> Just got this Christian Audigier belt.
> 
> View attachment 1056286




i know not everyone around here likes this style, but i personally do. i that's a GREAT belt


----------



## maps

I got the CUTEST black phillip lim jacket with gold buttons and a green silk chiffon babydoll top with jewel buttons by etro... i have no pics though!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I got these sandals and they are too large.  Unfortunately, Bluefly's non-existent exchange policy sucks!


----------



## airborne

theyre cute tho


----------



## GelTea

Got 2 pairs of Elizabeth & James cropped trousers for $60 from the Gilt Sale today. They're from s/s 2009, but I don't care, they're cheap & chic. Hope they fit OK...


----------



## NoraV

brigadeiro said:


> Chloe beaded tunic  :



I LOVE this!! I just picked up a pair of the Gucci Iman sandals and I think it would go perfectly. Where did you buy it?


----------



## brigadeiro

NoraV said:


> I LOVE this!! I just picked up a pair of the Gucci Iman sandals and I think it would go perfectly. Where did you buy it?



I'm afraid it was a lucky find on ebay, BNWT! (how lucky am I?) but the only one, sorry, and it is from several seasons ago (Spring 2004).  Your Gucci sandals sound gorgeous, I  those shoes!!!


----------



## NoraV

Well if you ever need to clean out your closet, you know where to find me.


----------



## 19yearslater

Got a gorgeous maxi dress from Gap today. It's cream with blue flowers and paisley scattered over it.


----------



## alex.losee

Picked up 2 pairs of cole haan shoes from the outlet the other day too!


----------



## airborne

...cute!


----------



## nillacobain

Got a blazer from Forpen today. It's black with teal lining.


----------



## samhainophobia

I made my THIRD Bloomingdales F&F order this morning.  Lord.

Black Halo "Ally" t-shirt dress -- http://www.polyvore.com/black_halo_ally_cotton_shirt/thing?id=16181959
LaRok "Dare You to Stare" dress (gray/black) -- http://www.polyvore.com/larok_dare_you_to_stare/thing?id=16182039

And some unexciting essentials -- a new black leather belt and some Spanx (a full slip, a half slip, and a shaper).

I also got a silk scarf on sale/FS from Talbots this morning, which I love because it makes me think Hermes Lite  -- http://www.polyvore.com/talbots_antique_key_scarf/thing?id=16173383


----------



## NoraV

samhainophobia said:


> I made my THIRD Bloomingdales F&F order this morning.  Lord.
> 
> Black Halo "Ally" t-shirt dress -- http://www.polyvore.com/black_halo_ally_cotton_shirt/thing?id=16181959
> LaRok "Dare You to Stare" dress (gray/black) -- http://www.polyvore.com/larok_dare_you_to_stare/thing?id=16182039
> 
> And some unexciting essentials -- a new black leather belt and some Spanx (a full slip, a half slip, and a shaper).
> 
> I also got a silk scarf on sale/FS from Talbots this morning, which I love because it makes me think Hermes Lite  -- http://www.polyvore.com/talbots_antique_key_scarf/thing?id=16173383



I have that exact LaRok dress. Let me know what you think - I think the elastic band is a little stiff and doesn't really hug my body correctly. It's almost too loose.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Rag & Bone slouchy khakis and denim shirt
Alexander McQueen scarf


----------



## airborne

great, great, great finds!



Straight-Laced said:


> Rag & Bone slouchy khakis and denim shirt
> Alexander McQueen scarf


----------



## irish_clover

I don't have my camera software installed on this computer yet ( it's new) but my recent purchases are:

~Black juicy terrycloth pants
~White bustier type tank top from aritzia
~Salmon coloured TNA hoodie
~Turqoise lightweight sweater by talua from aritzia
~ Cropped pink sweater with jewelled teddy bear from forever 21
~ White cardigan sweater with red roses from forever 21
~ Seersucker ( I Think this is what it's called?) tube top with floral pattern from forever 21
~ New R&R jeans

Sorry I don't have pics


----------



## Straight-Laced

^^ thanks *airborne*!!


----------



## Tangerine

Straight-Laced said:


> Rag & Bone slouchy khakis and denim shirt
> Alexander McQueen scarf



I love denim shirts. I would wear all of those things together


----------



## platinum_girly

I treated myself to this Free people sweater: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As seen on Ashley tisdale: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xoxo


----------



## laura-m

all saints trench coat in stone!
was a bit of a splurge for me but i'll get endless wear out of it.
http://www.allsaints.com/product/?s...1&position=2&all=1&prod_desc_id=5051214592688


----------



## KristyDarling

laura-m said:


> all saints trench coat in stone!
> was a bit of a splurge for me but i'll get endless wear out of it.
> http://www.allsaints.com/product/?s...1&position=2&all=1&prod_desc_id=5051214592688



OMG I LOOOOOVE this!  It's one of the few trench coats out there that does not have a storm flap on the back (which I can't stand). I like the shorter length and subtle pleats...not trendy, but classic while still being up to date. I wonder if anyone in the USA carries it. Off to look.......


----------



## seaotta

my parents spoiled me over spring break


----------



## seaotta

and more !

from von maur and a boutique called nouvelle eve in Omaha of all places....got some really cute pieces. 

the red vest is a 2 piece set with tank top.


----------



## laura-m

KristyDarling said:


> OMG I LOOOOOVE this! It's one of the few trench coats out there that does not have a storm flap on the back (which I can't stand). I like the shorter length and subtle pleats...not trendy, but classic while still being up to date. I wonder if anyone in the USA carries it. Off to look.......


 Exactly what i thought, so classic, excited to wear!


----------



## Dabyachunv

After Months of Stalking...trying it on in Florida...leaving it & regretting doing so.  I finally bit the bullet & ordered it-Veda Max Distressed Jacket.  I need to sit down now 

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...=basic&keyword=veda&sortby=newArrivals&page=1


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Great buy! I just love moto distressed leather jackets. I have about 4 of them. And
I still want to buy at least 3 more! Okay, now I need to sit down! lol..


----------



## k*d

Got this A Détacher dress for a party on Saturday.


----------



## P.Y.T.

^^Lovely! What shoes are you planning to wear this lil number??


----------



## k*d

P.Y.T. said:


> ^^Lovely! What shoes are you planning to wear this lil number??



Thank you!  I am wearing these shoes:


----------



## P.Y.T.

Girl you are going to knockem dead!

Have fun! take some pics too!


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ All right K*D -- that dress is KILLER. (I'm big-time in a nude/blush phase right now)  And the shoes -- awe-inspiring. You are going to be a total glamazon!!!


----------



## k*d

Thanks P.Y.T. & KristyDarling!


----------



## trisha48228

KD love the dress and shoes


----------



## sugarpie23

k*d said:


> Thank you! I am wearing these shoes:


 Loving the Fendi's + super cute dress= bomb outfit  LOL


----------



## Jencine

One pair of faded Current Elliott boyfriend jeans $89 Nordies Rack
Two tank tops from Nordies Rack with lace on the bottom one green, one white, $12 x 2
Vintage Gucci handbag $60 from Craigslist seller

And my great auntie gave me a leaf green 100% cashmere sweater with cream butterfly embroidery for my birthday that was my great grandmothers... with the Ballantyne and I. Magnin tags still attached. Never worn.


----------



## k*d

Thanks trisha48228 & sugarpie23!


----------



## sugarpie23

no prob hun!


----------



## sugarpie23

by the way can anyone tell me how to put a pic in my avatar


----------



## CoachGirl12

I love Express! Right now they have fast cash goin on...

Got this shirt in Navy, looks so gorgeous on w/jeans and some wedges
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...rsavf=*&showBreadcrumb=false&relatedItem=true

Then I finally found a pair of cropped jean capris! They fit like a glove!
http://www.express.com/catalog/prod...nterest&user_att_value=Email&Mrsaa=*&Mrsavf=*


----------



## Dabyachunv

^ I'm gonna need to see pics of the cropped jeans  good buys!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Dabyachunv said:


> ^ I'm gonna need to see pics of the cropped jeans  good buys!


O definitely!!


----------



## Pinkdancer

seaotta said:


> and more !
> 
> from von maur and a boutique called nouvelle eve in Omaha of all places....got some really cute pieces.
> 
> the red vest is a 2 piece set with tank top.



Cute stuff!

I used to live in Omaha and I love Von Maur and Nouvelle Eve. I always try to hit them up when I'm back visiting my folks.


----------



## forchanel

current elliott shorts


----------



## forchanel

Alexander Wang shirt in army!


----------



## BdA

A jersey trouser from Zara.


----------



## GossipGirl27

Burberry Brit Button Front Check Dress: 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...2Bcheck%2Bdress%26_requestid%3D104331%26N%3D0


----------



## Tangerine

Gingham shirt from AE. Wish I had a cute black knit men's tie to go over it...

http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat90102&productId=0357_5140


----------



## airborne

....GREAT choice! i actually brought about 6 of these shirts from AE about 3 weeks ago!


----------



## dmitchell15

I bought this dress from Tracy Porter: The sweet Normandy Sweater Dress

http://www.tracyporter.com/SWEET-NORMANDY-SWEATER-DRESS-p-18844.html


----------



## kmd1_123

a sheer navy slub shirt from the Gap


----------



## AlectoAmorae

A whoooole lotta vintage and about 6 rings from a street vendor.  SUPER cheap, too. I did a little celebratory jig.


----------



## Lulette

Haute Hippie Nude charcoal cashmere cardigan with shell buttons
360 Cashmere beige cashmere sweater
Ever silk/cashmere gray off shoulder sweater
Anthropologie "Climbing Cowlneck" top in gray, navy and purple
Saint Grace peach tank 
Only Hearts dark silver metallic tank 
Havaiana silver flip flops 
Ash Mega platform wedges


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Lulette said:


> Haute Hippie Nude charcoal cashmere cardigan with shell buttons
> 360 Cashmere beige cashmere sweater
> Ever silk/cashmere gray off shoulder sweater
> Anthropologie "Climbing Cowlneck" top in gray, navy and purple
> Saint Grace peach tank
> Only Hearts dark silver metallic tank
> Havaiana silver flip flops
> Ash Mega platform wedges



i'd LOVE to see pics of something of these things!


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

2 cardigans from H&M.


----------



## TheDivineWithin

work wear


----------



## KristyDarling

Juicy Couture Military Shirt Jacket:






Monrow long tank:


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^love those things! i the jacket esp


----------



## ColdSteel

These guys http://www.ae.com/web/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat790025&productId=prod5600053 in seafoam field and wild watermelon. I LOOOOVE ae!


----------



## jigga85

I bought a Marc Jacobs cardigan online... its orange and gray! I cant wait for it to get here


----------



## KristyDarling

^^ Thanks, MichelleAntonia! Can't wait until they arrive. 

Today, I scored a White and Warren cashmere shrug and cotton top from the Gilt.com sale (cheap!). Also a pair of AG capri jeans from Gilt.


----------



## gwenjune

i was down on newbury street yesterday to RETURN some things, but somehow this dress ended up coming home with me.

http://www.shopbop.com/yili-silk-jacquard-dress-marc/vp/v=1/845524441862242.htm


----------



## airborne

ing this ..this going to be really nice..good choice



KristyDarling said:


> Juicy Couture Military Shirt Jacket:
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/juicy/juicy2193112727/juicy2193112727_p1_v1_m56577569831899009_347x683.jpg
> ]


----------



## k*d

Anthro cardigan & top


----------



## AlectoAmorae

http://www.shopbop.com/need-stud-harness-booties-jeffrey/vp/v=1/845524441856667.htm?folderID=2534374302076317&fm=sale-category-shopbysize-viewall

Jeffrey Campbell Need Stud Harness booties.  Also, additions to my vintage collection:  a calf-length high-waisted leather skirt (beauuuutiful), a long velvet vest, long lace vest,and a pair of high-waisted leather shorts (from the 1940's).  Not vintage: a headpiece (think: Childlike Empress) and a single cross earring (I really like these for some reason) .


----------



## KristyDarling

k*d - love your Anthro haul!
Alecto - those boots are fierce!!

I just got this: Winter Kate's Ginger silk chiffon cardigan. Summer is coming and I want to wear tank tops, but I need some coverage since my arms are not pretty!


----------



## AlectoAmorae

*@KristyDarling*: thank you!! I fell in love with them as soon as I saw them then completely caved when they went on sale.  That chiffon cardigan is darling! It would work so well with everything from tanks to tees to dresses.  Perfect.


----------



## queenvictoria2

3 more James Perse Tees


----------



## Swanky

this has surpassed 5k posts and is now archived.
New thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-ward...nt-clothing-purchase-577479.html#post14912701

:closed:


----------

